# Tacómetro digital + Shift Light + Limitador de RPM + Pcbs



## mnicolau

Hola, les dejo los pcbs para armar el tacómetro con escala de leds y el shift light. Lo tengo colocado en una moto Gilera Smash 110. 

Fui tomando ideas de varios lados y las junté para tratar de hacer el circuito lo más reducido posible.

En los .rar se encuentra toda la información, pcbs, conexionado, esquemas, listas de materiales, etc. 



> _En la moto, la "señal" se toma de la entrada de la bobina. _
> _Para identificar la bobina, sigan el cable de la bujía, lleva hasta ella. _
> _Tiene 3 cables, uno es el de la bujía, otro está conectado al chasis y el otro es la entrada donde hay q tomar la señal._
> 
> _En el auto se toma en el negativo de la bobina._
> 
> _En la salida (out) del shift light hay 12V, así q van a tener q colocar una resistencia tal como lo puse en el esquema de conexiones, para reducir la tensión._
> 
> _Para calibrar el circuito: _
> 
> _Tacómetro: El preset de la izquierda regula el principio de escala y el de la derecha el final._
> 
> _Shift: Conectar el o los leds utilizados para el shift light a la salida correspondiente, girar el preset vertical de 22k hasta lograr el funcionamiento adecuedo, osea, el shift light debe encenderse sólo cuando se llega al led seteado. Nota: Limitarse a conectar sólo leds en el shift light, debido a la carga que es capás de soportar el BC327. En el caso de querer conectar algo de mayor consumo, se deberá cambiar dicho TR por uno de mayores características._


 
*EDIT (22/02/2010): Versión 7.10c*
El cambio principal es un lifting en la placa y una forma distinta de calibrar el alcance máximo. Se calibra de igual manera, sólo que ahora el preset actúa en el alcance máximo del 3914 y no en la tensión generada por el conversor. También se mejoró la linealidad de la conversión.
No separé entre versión sin y con limitador ya que la placa quedó compacta. Se incluye para aquellos que quieran, el jumper para elegir entre modo barra o punto (dot/bar).
El FAQ contiene algunas cuestiones de la versión anterior, las cuales no son válidas en esta versión, proximamente se actualizará también.
 "*EDIT: 06/10/12 - Nueva versión 7.10s compacta sin limitador*: 




Tacómetro Digital + ShiftLight v7.10s.pdf

Video de zeta_bola_1, probando el limitador en un Fiat Uno





 
Video de mayday, con el limitador funcionando en un Fiat Uno.


----------



## gca

Exelente aporte
Tengo una duda ¿la señal va al positivos de la bobina y la M es masa no?
Y una pregunta ¿para cuantos cilindros puede funciona? a ¿que regulos con cada preset?
Edito la primera y ultima me la acabas de responder con el block de notas que pusiste que no me habia dado cuenta.Gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola KiuKIV 
El nº de cilindros es indistinto xq lo q hace es convertir frecuencia en tensión y representarlo en una escala de leds, esta escala es regulable con los presets asi q no hay problema por la cantidad de cilindros. Siempre vas a poder representar el régimen de marcha a través de los leds.

El cable para conectar el taco a la bobina, preferentemente mallado, con la malla al chasis. Otro dato para agregar a las notas.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

*EDIT:* Ahí coloco en la 1º página el circuito para usar sólo el shift light. Es el mismo convertidor Frecuencia-Tensión usado en el tacómetro.

PD: la resistencia de 1k q está arriba del relay, sirve para producir la caida de tensión y no quemar el led, si se la sacan y colocan un puente ahí, van a poder conectar elementos q funcionen a 12V, algun foco mas grande, chicharra, etc..

Saludos


----------



## GustyArte

Mi primer post   

Gracias mariano, por la excelente predisposición al ayudarme con el circuito y sobre todo, por compartirlo con todos.

Me tomo el atrevimiento de hacer una pequeña correccion, por asi decirla, para los que tienen el mismo problema que tuve yo.

Lo que me pasaba es que la tension generada por el transistor no era la suficiente para exitar el LM3914, aceleraba la moto sin que me marque ni un led.

La modificacion es sencilla, bajamos a la mitad el valor de la resistencia de 100K que va a la base del transistor (resistencia que va a la entrada de señal) y listo, la tension ya es suficiente para que trabaje correctamente el integrado.

Saludos y excelente el foro


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Gustavo, gracias a vos por realizar las pruebas, al capacitor lo dejaste como estaba? Q rango de tensión tenés ahora?
Ya lo voy a corregir en el primer post así funciona para todos.

Saludos!

PD: Bienvenido al foro!


----------



## kaprixoso

*Es verdad.. * muy buen aporte.. justo a tiempo para mi..¡¡  

Teno una consulta..  yo estoy comensando en este proyecto..  no lo instalare en un vehiculo, lo montare como una maqueta en donde pondre un motor DC pequeño que hara de motor.. a este le pondre una rueda con orificios, unos fotodiodos captaran el paso de estos asi contare las vueltas y dar la señal como si fuera la bobina, pero no he encontrado un *PCB del circuito con los fotodiodos* alguen sabe algo para ayudarme..??  

Ahora con respecto al Shift Light lo utilizare para k mi motor no supere siertas RPMs.. es decir como modo de proteccion.. en los vehiculos se utiliza el corte de inyeccion..  quisiera saber *por cual transistor (de pontencia tal vez) devo reenplazar el relé..??*   ya que pienso que si lo uso este puede vibrar ante la activacion y desactivaciones rapidas.

Gracias de antemano y en especial a   *mnicolau* por compartir su trabajo...


----------



## GustyArte

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Hola Gustavo, gracias a vos por realizar las pruebas, al capacitor lo dejaste como estaba? Q rango de tensión tenés ahora?



Hola Mariano!

Bueno la tensión correcta de trabajo medido en la entrada del preset de 20 k es de 0.15 o 0.20 volts con la moto regulando.
A media aceleración sube a 1.5 voltios y a máxima casi 3 voltios.

El capacitor deje el de 4.7, ya que si aumentamos el valor, la reaccion del tacometro es mas lenta, tanto al acelerar como al desacelerar (tarda mas en cargar el cap y logicamente descargar).

*kaprixoso*
Te dejo el datasheet del LM2917, se ajusta a lo que necesitas, fijate en las aplicaciones tipicas que esta dentro de las especificaciones, tendrias que armar el tacometro sin el conversor de frecuencia/tension que esta constituido por el transistor y usar el LM2917.

Saludos!


----------



## elaerico

Hola.Che, me podes pasar el link del otro foro donde publicaste este articulo donde habia una extensa discusion? era psicofxp? Otra cosa, tenes el esquema para los de 14 patas? Otra mas, pude comprar solo un 2907. Por lo que vi es el mismo que el otro, solo que el 17 tiene un zener. Que diferencias habrá? Como puedo suplirlas?


----------



## mnicolau

elaerico dijo:
			
		

> Hola.Che, me podes pasar el link del otro foro donde publicaste este articulo donde habia una extensa discusion? era psicofxp? Otra cosa, tenes el esquema para los de 14 patas? Otra mas, pude comprar solo un 2907. Por lo que vi es el mismo que el otro, solo que el 17 tiene un zener. Que diferencias habrá? Como puedo suplirlas?



Hola elaerico, el q había posteado en psicofxp fue el primero q hice, llevaba varios circuitos más q este. Lo fui simplificando con el paso del tiempo para achicarlo lo más posible, ya no es necesario el LM2917, usé otro convertidor de frecuencia-tensión. Armá el de la página 1 q funciona sin problemas y subí tmb los archivos para usar sólo el shift light. Podés realizar en el tacómetro la modificación de GustyArte de reducir la resistencia de 100K en la entrada "r" por una de 47K para tener un mejor funcionamiento en el convertidor.

Saludos


----------



## kaprixoso

Hola..    
Que convertidor utilizaste mnicolau..? acaso basta con ese transistor BC548 y componentes..? Yo ya tengo el LM2917 tonces quiero saber que ventajas o mejoras tengo entre estas dos posibilidades..  Ademas kisiera saber si me admitira frecuencias provenientes desde un fotodiodo.. se podra..?
Saludos..


----------



## mnicolau

kaprixoso dijo:
			
		

> Hola..
> Que convertidor utilizaste mnicolau..? acaso basta con ese transistor BC548 y componentes..? Yo ya tengo el LM2917 tonces quiero saber que ventajas o mejoras tengo entre estas dos posibilidades..  Ademas kisiera saber si me admitira frecuencias provenientes desde un fotodiodo.. se podra..?
> Saludos..



Buenas, si, con esos circuitos q subí ya está el tacómetro completo, el convertidor de frecuencia-tensión está compuesto por los componentes q se encuentran a la derecha del 3914 (transistor BC548, etc)
Ambos convertidores (este y el del 2917) pueden ser regulables y funcionan bien pero me quedé con este por la simpleza y por el menor tamaño y costo de la placa (el LM está algo de 8$ mientras q todo este convertidor cuesta 1$ aprox). Las desventajas las desconosco.
Con el tema de las frecuencias del fotodiodo, no sabría decirte, podrías simular el circuito en multisim o livewire haber q tal..

PD: elaerico, el regulador es de 9V y con el LM3915 no se q tan bien funcione el tacómetro porq si no me equivoco ese integrado tiene escala logarítmica a diferencia del LM3914.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Dejé en la primer página la última versión del tacómetro (espero q sea la final jaja), reduje los circuitos a una sola placa con un shift light mucho mas simple pero efectivo...

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

buenisimo. tal vez mis preguntas pueden sonar tontas, que se regula con cada preset? no se puede poner algun circuito que haga de corte de chispa cuando pones a fondo al motor? o sea, cuando aceleras el motor a full y hace"nanananananananananana", suena bobo pero es la unica forma de explicarme. o sea los tacometros que uno ocmpra pa poner dercho viejo en el auto lo trae. ademas, alguna forma de variar cuando se va a prender la shift light sin que sea cambiando la soldadura del pin del led tal al led tal? no se si me explico bien, pero me encantaria sumarle eso y ya quedo recontraremilconforme


----------



## zeta_bola_1

estuve viendo en el foro distintas opiniones de tacometros y me quedo con el tuyo. para limitar las rpm se corta la alimentecion del cable que va de la bobina al distribuidor, si no me equivoco, eso es lo que quiero sumar a este tacometro. aaaaaaaaaaa, que lindo, ya me lo imagino al loquito subiendo y bajando las vueltas jeje. aaaah, queria decir que poniendo el motora, con lo que se conoce en la jerga, como al corte, no se daña el motor. por que precisamente este es un modo de protegerlo para que no se pase de vueltas y se arruine. respecto de si se apaga, supongo que un par de veces por segundo que se le corte la alimentacion al distribuidor no pasa nada. siempre con el motor caliente. con las zanellitas si aceleras a fondo y sacas el cable de la bujia sigue andando lo mas bien. esto por la temperatura y presion que tiene el motor. hace que el combustible encienda sin chispa. supongo que lo mismo pasa en los autos con corte de fabrica, ya que he agarrado un par con corte y no les pasa nada de nada. el que mas cerca tengo y uso es un clio frances modelo 95 que tiene un corte de la ostia y con el caño deportivo a mas de uno se le erizan los pelitos de la nuca( como dije antes, nanana nanana nanana nanana nanana    )


----------



## mnicolau

Hola zeta, los presets son para regular la escala de leds, se deja en el medio el de 47k para empezar y se regula la escala con el otro, si no se llega a completar la escala, se toca el de 47k para darle mas amplificación a la señal. El tema del corte lo estamos haciendo con gustyarte, ya está funcionando el corte manual (con un pulsador), faltan algunos retoques para q sea automático a un cierto régimen del motor. Por último lo de cambiar la posición del shift, por ahora, cortar la pista y puentear con la salida q uno quiera...

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

joya mnicolau, espero ansioso (y no te imaginas como)el corte para realizar el circuito entero(a ver si armo este y despues me lo modifican). con el tema shift light obviamente no hace falta cortar pista, poniento algunos pines y un jumper se solucionaria bien. en los tacos de venta al publico esto se hace digital, pero usan pics. se de tacos grosos, tipo orlan rober, que para modificar en que punto queres que se prenda la shift light le tenes que cambiar al taco como unas monedas, esta toquetea adentro en diferentes contactos y asi se programa la shift. es parecido a lo que digo con el jumper. fuerza muchachos, que se les prenda la lamparita. ahora , una pregunta, te tiro unmodelo de auto conocido, el fiat uno tiene carburador pero en el distribuidor usa cdi para regular el asunto chispa, no traen corte de fabrica(por lo menos los viejitos que conozco) al agregarle el corte se jodera el cdi? no se por que se joderia pero bue, se me ocurrio preguntar por las dudas,ya que el bendito fucking cdi estaba alrededor de los 200 mangos hace un año. me voy a morirrrrr de un ataque de ansiedad esperando el circuito. saludos y disculpa si te jodo


----------



## mnicolau

Esto es lo máximo q puedo hacer sin tener q modificarlo demasiado al circuito, podés poner una llave selectora para el punto del shift light..

Respecto al corte, va en una placa aparte, ya más no quiero agrandar esta placa.

Las motos tienen cdi tmb y q yo sepa no hay problemas, si alguien sabe de algún problema con el corte, q lo comente por favor...

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

che, mnico, una duda. estuve viendo la datasheet para poner 2 integrados para poner una barra mas larga. habra algun inconveniente en que lo haga? o tendre que modificar algun otro valor? tambien vi como hacer para elegir modo barra o modo punto y tambien lo voy a estar implementando, todo sea por hacerlo mas completito. lastima que no hay barras de led con radio, son todas derechitas, sino, te imaginas que bueno quedaria, tipo una aguja subiendo. mamma mia, las cosas que se me ocurren


----------



## zeta_bola_1

segun la pagina 7(creo) de la datasheet, asi se ponen en cascada 2 integrados. el tema es que lo simulo y es en paralelo, no en cascada. ojo que uso un generador de funciones y no un convertidor y blabla, te vas a dar cuenta


----------



## mnicolau

Estaba mal hecho el esquema del modo cascada, ahí te dejo el correcto con el selector modo barra/punto.
Inconvenientes.. ninguno, si disponés del espacio no hay drama. Hay q modificar los valores por los q pone en la hoja de datos.
Con respecto a los leds, a q te referís con barra de leds con radio? Podés colocar vos los leds individuales formando una porción de circunferencia simulando los tacómetros analógicos, no tiene porq ser una barra de leds, después le hacés un fondo de escala y listo. Es lo q yo hice con los leds en el tablero de mi moto.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

si te digo que sos un capooooooooo, creeme que tengo razon. ese esquema lo habia visto pero no le di bola, use el otro. ahora, ahi no mas le conecto el convertidor que hiciste y la shift light regulable, no me pasas el circuito en bloque? viste que el led d10 en modo punto no se ilumina? en la datasheet dice poner una resistencia de 10k, pero si justo son esas las rpm, no hay forma de que se ilumine otro, ya sea el siguiente o el anterior. por lo de la barra de leds, si encuentro alguna foto la subo. no se como agradecerte(especialmente por ser tan servicial y arreglar mis burradas


----------



## zeta_bola_1

estuve viendo el tema de poner 20 leds, la verdad, aunque me guste mucho mas que los diez originales, me resulta un bardo modificar el resto del circuito para usar 2 lm3914. asi que me parece que vy ausr tu circuito original con las modificaciones de selecciona la shift light y la de elegi modo punto o bara. una lastima, pero me enredo solo que lo pario


----------



## mnicolau

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> estuve viendo el tema de poner 20 leds, la verdad, aunque me guste mucho mas que los diez originales, me resulta un bardo modificar el resto del circuito para usar 2 lm3914. asi que me parece que vy ausr tu circuito original con las modificaciones de selecciona la shift light y la de elegi modo punto o bara. una lastima, pero me enredo solo que lo pario



Ahí dejo en la página 1 el pcb con llaves selectoras para la posición del shift y para elegir el modo barra o punto...

Saludos


----------



## steinlager

Hola, q tal.... estoy armando el tacometro, pero aquel q habias posteado sin el shift light, cuando estaban las 2 plaquetas separadas.... ahora mi pregunta es si en vez de hacer la placa del shift ligth, no seria posible conectar los leds para la luz de cambio en paralelo con las salidas del 3914, con lo q al llegar a determinada rpm, prenderia el led del tacometro + los del SL.... capaz haya q agregar un TRT para amplificar la corriente asi prenderian los 3 leds o no es posible?

ahora el tema de la conexion a la moto propiamente dicho, va un cable a 12v, uno a masa y el de señal va al cable de la bobina no?  una vez conectado quedaria andando al toque?


----------



## mnicolau

steinlager dijo:
			
		

> Hola, q tal.... estoy armando el tacometro, pero aquel q habias posteado sin el shift light, cuando estaban las 2 plaquetas separadas.... ahora mi pregunta es si en vez de hacer la placa del shift ligth, no seria posible conectar los leds para la luz de cambio en paralelo con las salidas del 3914, con lo q al llegar a determinada rpm, prenderia el led del tacometro + los del SL.... capaz haya q agregar un TRT para amplificar la corriente asi prenderian los 3 leds o no es posible?
> 
> ahora el tema de la conexion a la moto propiamente dicho, va un cable a 12v, uno a masa y el de señal va al cable de la bobina no?  una vez conectado quedaria andando al toque?



Hola steinlager, el tema de conectar los leds en paralelo con el 3914 sobrecargarían la salida del integrado, justamente por eso agregué en la nueva placa los transistores para q se banquen la corriente de estos leds agregados. La conexión de la moto es así como decís, no hay secreto, anda de una (hay q calibrarlo obvio..). Lo q podés hacer es usar cable mallado para conectar la señal a la bobina y la malla la conectás al chasis y a masa en el circuito.

Saludos


----------



## steinlager

Che es complicado desarmar el tablero de la moto? jajaj estoy evaluando en q parte ponerlo y no se... es como q si lo pongo en el tablero despues algo no va a andar mas DDDD


----------



## mnicolau

steinlager dijo:
			
		

> Che es complicado desarmar el tablero de la moto? jajaj estoy evaluando en q parte ponerlo y no se... es como q si lo pongo en el tablero despues algo no va a andar mas DDDD



Mmm q moto tenés? los únicos q desarmé son de las 110 del estilo de las q tengo yo, no es mucho laburo, salvo sacar las 2 agujas q por ahí se complican y hay q hacerle fuerza con mucho cuidado. Pero lo único q puse en el tablero son los leds y saqué los cables afuera del tablero en donde coloqué las placas, así podía modificar los circuitos sin tener q desarmarlo otra vez. No hay nada q deje de funcionar porq no hay nada q tengas q desconectar del tablero.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

che, mnico.........no me haces el favor de hacerme la placa con los 2 integrados? el pcb wizard no me lo deja bien ni a ganchos. o sino aunque sea pasame el circuito de los transistores que cambian de frecuencia a tension. no me hace bien el ruteo, no se que estoy hacndo mal. el tema corte como va? estuve viendo en internet el asunto y encontre poca información fiable, ademas de que usaban bastantes componentes. saludos


----------



## mnicolau

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> che, mnico.........no me haces el favor de hacerme la placa con los 2 integrados? el pcb wizard no me lo deja bien ni a ganchos. o sino aunque sea pasame el circuito de los transistores que cambian de frecuencia a tension. no me hace bien el ruteo, no se que estoy hacndo mal. el tema corte como va? estuve viendo en internet el asunto y encontre poca información fiable, ademas de que usaban bastantes componentes. saludos



Hola zeta, medio imposible ahora, ando corto con el estudio, te comento, tenés q hacer la placa a mano con el pcb wizard, no uses el modo automático porq es un desastre las placas q te hace, sólo para salir de un apuro usarlo. 
El corte va progresando, estuvimos trabajando con gustyarte y dano, ya hay una versión q espero probar el fin de semana.

Te dejo el circuito de donde saqué el conversor.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

con razon, el modo automatico me hace desastres, puentes por todos lados. pense que era yo el que no lo sabia usar. joya la información que me pasaste. toy emperrado en poner dos integrados, despues te cuento que onda. ahora la pregunta, puede ser que los leds de alto brillo esten 1 peso o 1,10?o me estan garcando?


----------



## mnicolau

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> con razon, el modo automatico me hace desastres, puentes por todos lados. pense que era yo el que no lo sabia usar. joya la información que me pasaste. toy emperrado en poner dos integrados, despues te cuento que onda. ahora la pregunta, puede ser que los leds de alto brillo esten 1 peso o 1,10?o me estan garcando?



Dale, pasalo cuando esté terminado así lo pongo en la primer página. 
Los leds de alto brillo están en ese precio, ahora.. no le pongas de alto brillo para todo el tacómetro porq te matan la vista.. para el shift light nada más.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

7.65 lo pague. ahora el problema que tengo es el de la foto, son 4 capacitores, de dos tipos distintos. 1ufx25v y 4.7ufx25v. cual es cual?aclaro que no tengo el tester de capacitores ni nada de eso, como mier... hago para saber cual es cual?no me di cuenta cuando la piba me los guardo, si no le decia ahi no mas que me los rotule


----------



## steinlager

Che mnicolau... no tenes a mano el esquema electronico del  Tacómetro Final 2

zeta_bola_1  imposible de conseguir? a cuantos locales fuiste?


----------



## mnicolau

steinlager dijo:
			
		

> Che mnicolau... no tenes a mano el esquema electronico del  Tacómetro Final 2
> 
> zeta_bola_1  imposible de conseguir? a cuantos locales fuiste?



Acá dejo el esquema del tacómetro

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

mmmmmmmmmmmmm 7? 8? los de boulogne sur mer, todos. muy alto el valor, que raro, habras leido bien? y cosas asi.radio aceto tampoco lo tiene. me faltan los de la calle parana y algun otro perdido por ahi. no es que fui a todos los locales. igual de aca a un tiempo no voy a armar el circuito, como puse mas arriba al auto que iba dirigido el tacometro se le fundio el motor(mejor dicho lo fundio el dueño, no es que por arte de magia se fundio)


----------



## zeta_bola_1

yo no lo tengo pqero te lo hice a partir de la imagen de mnicolau. saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

ponele una fuente de 33 volt variable en la pata signal del integrado . variando esa tension vas a ver los led moverse. para simular la señal de la bobina la verdad ni idea como hacer


----------



## Dano

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> ponele una fuente de 33 volt variable en la pata signal del integrado . variando esa tension vas a ver los led moverse. para simular la señal de la bobina la verdad ni idea como hacer



Con un 555 configurado en monoestable y un ciclo de UP de un 20% debe andar bien


----------



## mnicolau

steinlager dijo:
			
		

> ok... mañana probare y veremos... Ojala ande



Debería funcionar... el conversor se mantuvo asi q no hay problema ahí, lo q podría llegar a fallar es la modificación q le hice para calibrarlo q sólo está probado en un simulador, pero igualmente deberías verlo funcionando por mas q no pueda calibrarse correctamente. A lo mejor no lo conectaste en el lugar correcto.

El fin de semena voy a estar llendo para mi ciudad (tengo la moto ahí) y lo voy a armar así lo pruebo.

Saludos


----------



## steinlager

Mira recien en una prueba rapidita, la parte de voltimetro, anda... acabo de probar conectando señal directamente en el pin 5 y variandola... Ahora yo tomo positivo despues del fusible, masa va directo al chasis y tomo la señal del cable de la bobina, q es dificil errarle porq hay 1 solo, el otro es masa y el otro va a la bujia... me voy a poner en serio un rato mañana y vemos q pasa... voy a revisar todo a ver si esta correcto y te comento...


----------



## steinlager

Acabo de medir la U q le llegaba al pin 5 del intregadro y regulando me marca 0.073 y acelarando un poco sube a 0.182 pero los leds ni se enteran

Le meti señal diractamente al pin 5 y el ultimo led prende a los 3.09... o sea q algo esta fallando. Supuestamente el conversor q U entregaba?


----------



## mnicolau

Ahí estuve probando la placa, el tema del mal funcionamiento del conversor es culpa del nuevo sistema de calibrado asi q voy a volver al sistema anterior para calibrar el voltímetro, también corregí un error en el pcb, en la salida del "shift light" mañana subo el pcb nuevo ya probado...

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Ahí subí la versión 4 del tacómetro, es la q probé el fin de semana. Tuve q volver al calibrado anterior, aunq no es muy eficiente por eso traté de cambiarlo, pero funciona. Mas adelante voy a probar de modificarlo otra vez.

Saludos


----------



## steinlager

Mira yo acabo de probar con un amplificador echo con un AC3140 y anda... un poco a los golpes pero anda, no se porq no pude bajar el vid del celular, el tema es q regulando prende hasta el 4to led, titilando los ultimos 2 y acelerando a fondo va hasta el rojo, voy a probar con algun otro capacitor para poder filtrar bien la señal


----------



## mnicolau

Claro, yo usaba un LM358 para eso antes. El problema q tenés con la escala es porq tiene el REF LOW conectado a masa, y no es posible regular el principio de escala en la versión q armaste. En esta versión 4 podés regular principio y final de escala por separados, te diría q armes esta versión probada, antes de ponerte a renegar agregando operacionales para amplificar la señal, q es justo lo contrario a lo q estoy tratando de hacer jaja, simplificar lo mas posible el circuito...

Saludos


----------



## steinlager

Che el tacometro anda de 10! jeje porfin , Ahora el q anda medio mal es el Shif Light, si lo conecto el tacometro marca hasta donde deberia prender el SL y no sigue marcando...

YouTube - Tacometro Andando


----------



## mnicolau

jaj por fin, che lo del SL es raro.. no presté atención q pasara eso cuando lo probé, te enciende el led SL cuando se enciende el led seteado o tampoco?

saludos


----------



## steinlager

Mira, ahora no tengo tiempo de probar de nuevo, y me llevaron la moto jajaj , pero hoy cuando la tenia regulando medi de gusto a ver q U habia en los bornes de los leds del SL y habia 12V..., cosa q me parecio rara... por eso no le conecte los leds del SL y probe el taco sin leds en el SL, con lo q el taco marcaba hasta el led seteado nomas..., despues lo desconete por completo al SL y ahi me marco la escala completa el taco

Sera q pasaba eso porq el SL estaba sin leds?


----------



## mnicolau

Yo me refiero justamente al .rar q hay en el 1º post, ahí dentro se encuentran todos los archivos (pcbs, etc). Subo siempre ahí en el 1º post y voy eliminando las versiones anteriores... fijate, no te aparece?

steinlager, tiene q haber 12[v] en los bornes del SL donde se conecta el led, pero sólo cuando se activa el led seteado, tenías siempre 12[V] ahí? colocaste en correcta posición los 2 transistores del SL?

Saludos


----------



## steinlager

Aunq desconecte el led seteado, siguen habiendo 12V y los Trt estan bien colocados y sanos :S


----------



## mnicolau

steinlager dijo:
			
		

> Aunq desconecte el led seteado, siguen habiendo 12V y los Trt estan bien colocados y sanos :S



Estuve viendo en la simulación y tiene q haber una carga conectada si o si en los terminales del SL, de lo contrario va a haber siempre 12[V] ahí, probá de conectar el led con su resistencia y medí la tensión haber que pasa...


----------



## danielarias

hola otra vez ya lo tengo armado solo quiero saber a que lado de la bobina va conectado el tacometro, importa que sea de encendido electronico o no? 
se puede omitir el shift ya ue es automatico?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

che mnicolau, te cuento que recien lei lo editado del primer post. es verdad que si esta seteado en modo punto la sl no se va a encender despues de donde este seteado el led. por eso mismo compre una llave dipswitch y unos diodos en vez de esa llave tipo rotativa de tu esquema. te cuento que el pibe del auto ya desarmo el motor y compro los pistones, cada vez estoy mas cerca de armar el taco, saludos

PD: mcrven, a leer bien antes de criticar  , saludos


----------



## steinlager

danielarias dijo:
			
		

> hola otra vez ya lo tengo armado solo quiero saber a que lado de la bobina va conectado el tacometro, importa que sea de encendido electronico o no?
> se puede omitir el shift ya ue es automatico?



Va la entrada de la bobina.... y no importa q tipo de encendido tenga... por las dudas q te lo aclare alguien mas


----------



## danielarias

gracias pero yo quiero saber si va al positivo o al negativo es que una vez conecte uno y ese iba al negativo


----------



## steinlager

Va al "positivo"...


----------



## nsblenin

ai alguna manera de conocer exactamente el numero de rpm del motor? solo saberlas no es necesario poner una pantallita ni nada. solo por ejemplo que el led amarillo es de 10000 rpm y el rojo de 13000 por ejemplo. ¿se podrian ajustar los potenciometros de manera que el led numero 1 corresponda a 10000 rpm y el ultimo rojo a 14000 rpm por ejemplo? es que en scooters con variador es importante ajustar el peso de los rodillos y eso afecta a la rpm maximas.


----------



## steinlager

Te molesto por ultima vez mnicolau jej , no tenes a mano el esquematico de la ultima version, para asi tener todos los archivos?, con una foto del esquematico me conformo


----------



## mnicolau

Ahi terminé de probar la versión 4, cambié el valor de 2 resistencias para q funcione correctamente el shift light, en el 1º post está explicado el cambio en la sección "IMPORTANTE".

Ahora si, ya se encuentra totalmente funcional la versión 4.

Saludos


----------



## steinlager

mmmm no entiendo porq el Trt esta al reves si es exactamente lo mismo q si hubiese un 559

BC556/557/558/559/560

Son todos iguales... capaz q por eso es q no me andaba el SL


----------



## mnicolau

Es posible q sea eso.. me confié de la palabra del vendedor y no lo busqué en la hoja de datos jaja un error!.. probá de darlo vuelta..

PD: Si, en el pcb está al revés el transistor ya q todos son iguales, lo corrigo. Gracias por avisar.

El video de la prueba q hice...

YouTube - Prueba taco versiÃ³n 4

Saludos


----------



## pablofunes90

una pregunta... este circuito no trae el conversor de frecuencia a tension como el de las placas separadas...  es decir... se conecta asi nomas? jeje perdonen la ignorancia


----------



## mnicolau

Hola pablo, si trae conversor, son los componentes q te indico en la imágen. Es simple, efectivo, bien barato y me parece mejor el funcionamiento q usando el LM2917..

Saludos


----------



## guiille

bueno primero que nada esta muy bueno el post ... 
lo arme y cuando quise probar no me anduvo ... tengo algunas dudas: 
1) el transistor BC559 esta al reves en la foto del pcb o en el circuito que esta en el rar ? 
2) Cuando conecto el circuito a 12v sin la señal de la bobina se prenden todos los leds ... y pasa lo mismo cuando le pongo la señal... cual podria ser el error ? Toco los integrados y tienen temperatura asi que estaran funcionando ...


----------



## mnicolau

guiille dijo:
			
		

> bueno primero que nada esta muy bueno el post ...
> lo arme y cuando quise probar no me anduvo ... tengo algunas dudas:
> 1) el transistor BC559 esta al reves en la foto del pcb o en el circuito que esta en el rar ?
> 2) Cuando conecto el circuito a 12v sin la señal de la bobina se prenden todos los leds ... y pasa lo mismo cuando le pongo la señal... cual podria ser el error ? Toco los integrados y tienen temperatura asi que estaran funcionando ...



Hola guille
1) al transistor hay q colocarlo como está en la foto (ahí lo aclaré para q no haya más dudas), osea, está al revés en el .rar
2) no deberían encenderse los leds cuando conectás el circuito a 12[V], colocá una foto de ambos lados de la placa haber si encontramos algún inconveniente...

Saludos


----------



## guiille

bueno aca estan algunas fotos maso menos no se puede apreciar mucho ... 
todabia tengo que dar vuelta el transistor que va al reves... ese sera el problema ? 
disculpen la desprolojidad es una de mis primeras plaquetas  ops:


----------



## mnicolau

Hola guille, tu problema es q la placa está invertida, comparala con la de la foto q puse y te vas a dar cuenta. El pcb está hecho para ser transferido por calor, con el método de la plancha puede ser...

Saludos


----------



## guiille

ahi me mataste .... que tonto ... 

pero que cambiaria?... yo lo pase al pcb con un carbonico no conosco el metodo ese... 
que puedo hacer ?


----------



## mnicolau

guiille dijo:
			
		

> ahi me mataste .... que tonto ...
> 
> pero que cambiaria?... yo lo pase al pcb con un carbonico no conosco el metodo ese...
> que puedo hacer ?


 
Y cambia todo.. los pines del integrado están todos cambiados, incluso es posible q se haya quemado porq lo alimentaste en otros pines. 
Para usar ese método, seguí este tutorial:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/circuitos-impresos.htm

Saludos


----------



## pechan2007

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> elaerico dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola.Che, me podes pasar el link del otro foro donde publicaste este articulo donde habia una extensa discusion? era psicofxp? Otra cosa, tenes el esquema para los de 14 patas? Otra mas, pude comprar solo un 2907. Por lo que vi es el mismo que el otro, solo que el 17 tiene un zener. Que diferencias habrá? Como puedo suplirlas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola elaerico, el q había posteado en psicofxp fue el primero q hice, llevaba varios circuitos más q este. Lo fui simplificando con el paso del tiempo para achicarlo lo más posible, ya no es necesario el LM2917, usé otro convertidor de frecuencia-tensión. Armá el de la página 1 q funciona sin problemas y subí tmb los archivos para usar sólo el shift light. Podés realizar en el tacómetro la modificación de GustyArte de reducir la resistencia de 100K en la entrada "r" por una de 47K para tener un mejor funcionamiento en el convertidor.
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


Hola mnicolau, como tas?

te hago una consulta la resistencia que cambias por la de 100k en la entrara "r" es de 47k o de 4.7k como puso GustyArte en la pagina 2?

saludos. esta muy copada toda la información que aportas.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola pechan, la resistencia de la entrada de señal es de 47k.

PD: bienvenido al foro.

Saludos


----------



## pechan2007

YouTube - taco sin colocar

alfinnnnn ak les dejo un video de el taco en etapa de pruba antes de ser colocado en mi hondita wave, gracias mnicolau sos un genio, anduvo de maravilla.

sos sun kpo, maestro! mnicolau.


espero se vea, nose bien como se lo sube todavia jejjejej.


----------



## pechan2007

YouTube - taco colocado

y este es el video con el taco colocau!

che no me copien he! jajjajajj

espero les sirva! jejejje


----------



## pechan2007

mnicolau otra consultita, para los leds el shiftlight que le voy a poner que son 2 de alta luminiscencia de color rojo, que resistencia me recomendas?

salu2!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola pechan, jeje me alegro q te haya funcionado che, te queda colocarlo en la moto y salir a probarlo para calibrarlo bien... ahh y mostrárselo a todos.. jajaj

Para la resistencia del led, tenés q saber el consumo y la tensión de cada led. Los vas a conectar en paralelo asi que a ese consumo lo duplicás y hacés el cálculo:

R=(V-Vl)/Il

Donde..
V: tensión de alimentación (sería 12[V] en este caso)
Vl: tensión de funcionamiento de los leds (no se duplica si conectás en paralelo)
Il: corriente q consume cada led (se duplica si los conectás en paralelo)

Buscá un valor comercial de resistencia, mayor al q te dé el cálculo, para seguridad.

PD: acabo de ver el video del taco colocado, muy buena ubicación le conseguiste y no renegaste desarmando el tablero..

Saludos


----------



## RODRIGO

mnicolau me podes dejar en claro cual es el ultimo circuito?¿..no entiendo nada  hice el de la pag 1 y despues leo y veo una imagen en la pag 3 mas o menos y me re desoriente no se cual hacer y tmp cual esta bien ...jeje 

muchisimas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

RODRIGO dijo:
			
		

> mnicolau me podes dejar en claro cual es el ultimo circuito?¿..no entiendo nada  hice el de la pag 1 y despues leo y veo una imagen en la pag 3 mas o menos y me re desoriente no se cual hacer y tmp cual esta bien ...jeje
> 
> muchisimas gracias



Hola rodrigo, bienvenido al foro, a medida q fui actualizando el circuito, fui subiendo en el 1º post cosa de q se pueda encontrar rápido la información, armá el q está ahí (tacómetro versión 4). Prestá atención a la sección *"Importante"*.

Saludos


----------



## andyman314

hola *mnicolau* nos conocemos de psicofxp te queria pedir si tenes el esquematico de la vercion 4 del taco ya que voy a mejorar y simplificar el taco mejorado de nelson del club del renault fuego le voy a poner 4 displays de 7 segmentos como el, pero subire el esquema ya que el nunca publico como hizo la modificacion solo publico fotos, el shft mostrara las rpm a las que enciende, todo muy apretadito para que entre en un spot de 2" (espero) con sus respectivos layouts, a los impacientes les digo: paciencia todo esta en etapa de pre produccion asi que falta algun tiempo, a no desesperar.

*idea para el corte de rpm*: cuando se activa el shift que que encienda un 555 en conf astable de frecuencia regulable asi se podra ajustar la frecuencia en que efectua el corte de alimentacion de la bobina o del cdi a gusto mediante un rele, obvio. es solo una idea ya que de mecanica no se mucho pero alguna idea tengo

gracias por todo de antemano


----------



## mnicolau

andyman, como andás? para usar los 4 displays usás el ICL7107 ya lo he probado y funciona (el esquema está en la hoja de datos), pero usando el LM2917 como conversor de frecuencia-tensión. El inconveniente mas grande q vas a tener con este conversor, es hacer q la tensión largada sea proporcional a las RPMs. Osea.. 
1000 RPMs - 100[mV]
5000 RPMs - 500[mV]
10000 RPMs - 1000[mV]
No me puse a probar de modificar los valores del conversor, pero por ahora no se consigue dicha proporcionalidad, habría q trabajarlo. Esto sí era posible con el LM2917.

Al esquemático no lo tengo, nunca lo hice, fui sacando ideas de varios lados y las uní, si puedo te lo armo...

Con respecto al corte, esa idea es la más común, pero nunca la puse en práctica y no leí nadie q lo haya armado con buenos resultados... cuando tenga mas tiempo voy a ponerme a probar con eso y otros diagramas q andan dando vuelta.

Saludos


----------



## RODRIGO

andyman queria saber si hay alguna forma de probarlo sin ponerlo en la moto..

muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

RODRIGO dijo:
			
		

> andyman queria saber si hay alguna forma de probarlo sin ponerlo en la moto..
> 
> muchas gracias



Podés armarte un oscilador con un 555 en modo astable, de esa manera simulás los pulsos q llegan a la bobina, la frecuencia de oscilación debería ser acorde al motor q quieras simular...

Saludos


----------



## santiago

o un transformador de 5v sin puente de diodos solo par probar

saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

hola mnicolau, tu viste algun avance con el limitador de rpm? por mi parte te cuento que el auto al cual iba dirigido el taco y que habia fundido el motor, ya esta a punto de salir del mecanico, despues de que el dueño desembolsara nada mas ni nada menos que 3500 mangos. asi que en un tiempito estare haciendo el taco, por que los componentes ya los tengo todos. saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> para usar los 4 displays usás el ICL7107 ya lo he probado y funciona (el esquema está en la hoja de datos)



hola otra vez. me parece a mi o con los esquemas de la datasheet solo se llega a 1999 vueltas? me parece que toy entendiendo mal. por que me interesaria hacer el taco con display antes que con leds. saludos


----------



## mnicolau

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> hola mnicolau, tu viste algun avance con el limitador de rpm? por mi parte te cuento que el auto al cual iba dirigido el taco y que habia fundido el motor, ya esta a punto de salir del mecanico, despues de que el dueño desembolsara nada mas ni nada menos que 3500 mangos. asi que en un tiempito estare haciendo el taco, por que los componentes ya los tengo todos. saludos



Hola zeta, por falta de tiempo, todavía ningún avance con el limitador. Estoy por probar uno ahora el fin de semana q utiliza el LM2917, después comento q tal...



			
				zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> hola otra vez. me parece a mi o con los esquemas de la datasheet solo se llega a 1999 vueltas? me parece que toy entendiendo mal. por que me interesaria hacer el taco con display antes que con leds. saludos



Eso es correcto, lo q se hace es utilizar los 3 últimos digitos, osea los "999" y al final se coloca un display configurado para marcar siempre 0. De esa forma tenés hasta 9990 RPMs...

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Eso es correcto, lo q se hace es utilizar los 3 últimos digitos, osea los "999" y al final se coloca un display configurado para marcar siempre 0. De esa forma tenés hasta 9990 RPMs



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, mira vos. ya me parecia que estaba medianamente errado. me parece que me voy a tirar por ese lado. eso si, espero que me salgo. saludos


----------



## elcuim

Hola yo estoy diseñando un cdi con limitador y avance automatico con un microcontrolador pic. me gusto el post. me tengo que ir si no me quedaria viendo.
si a alguien le interesa lo posteo


----------



## elcuim

Disculpen, estube intentando subir los archivos pero me ocurre un error..
ahora no voy a tener tiempo, con suerte a la noche podre, solo me deja subir un archivo, el del pcb pero se me tilda. voy a probar aunque sea ese asi tienen idea de el circuito con el que vamos a tratar, (por supuesto, bienvenidas seran las modificaciones necesarias para mejorar el rendimiento) pero lo digo asi como tan circuito final porq este circuito es la vercion 8.2 del mismo, con el soft funciona a la perfeccion



les comento un poco el soft,

es una interface entre el captor y el gate del thyristor. en ves de dejar q el pulso pase libremente, yo le obligo un retardo de x ms de acuerdo a la velocidad del motor en rpm.


a 1000 rpm por ejemplo en una motomel bit, el "avance" deve estar demorado 4.9ms
y a 8000 ser 0 o sea, el pic recibe el pulso y en 3us ya emite el pulso asia el thyristor.

no es una escala lineal desde el grado de avance de 1000rpm a 8000rpm. se deven tener en cuenta las inversiones de avance. mas adelante les voy a comentar de q se trata.

la parte del soft que ase de limitador funciona de una manera similar a la que calcula el avance. cuando el motor esta a 8000 rpm el avance es 0, pero si el motor se pasa a 8002 o mas rpm. el avance vuelve otra ves a 4.9ms que hace esto
lagra la chispa cuando el piston bajo y esta empesando a subir para largar los gase.

segun mis calculos, la chispa tendria q efectuarce de 1 a 2ms antes de q cierre la valvula para evitar sobrecargar el cigueñal y biela.

corrijanme si me equiboco ya que solo llevo 1 año con los pics y tengo tan solo 18 años.

No recuerdo las politicas del foro. pero pido disculpas sino esta permitido poner direccion email


----------



## zeta_bola_1

a ver gente si me pueden ayudar. adjunto imagenes de lo que pretendo realizar. simple, se convierte la señal de la bobina, se la mete en el 7107 y tenemos las vueltas en displays de 7 segmetnos. eso en teoria, verdad?. ahora, esa configuracion del 7107 es para 200mv a fondo de escala y para el 2917 es en el oden de los volts, o sea que no funca. viendo los datasheets, no cazo un fulbo de como diantres se tiene que hacer. saludos


----------



## mnicolau

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> a ver gente si me pueden ayudar. adjunto imagenes de lo que pretendo realizar. simple, se convierte la señal de la bobina, se la mete en el 7107 y tenemos las vueltas en displays de 7 segmetnos. eso en teoria, verdad?. ahora, esa configuracion del 7107 es para 200mv a fondo de escala y para el 2917 es en el oden de los volts, o sea que no funca. viendo los datasheets, no cazo un fulbo de como diantres se tiene que hacer. saludos



Yo lo q hice fue colocar un divisor resistivo en la entrada del 7107 para llevar la escala a 2[V], es una resistencia en serie con una en paralelo. Los valores creo q eran 10k y 1k. Y también había configurado el 2917 para tirar unos 750[mV] a 7500RPM. Con eso podía visualizar correctamente las revoluciones.

Saludos


----------



## mcrven

A ver zeta_bola_1, en el datasheet del 7107, sección de aplicaciones típica, muestra la forma de convertir la escala de lectura del IC, mediante divisores de tensión resistivos.
Te adjunto uin diagrama del LM2917, igualmente de su datasheet, sección aplicaciones típicas, que corresponde a un tacómetro directamente conectado al ruptor de la bobina. Sólo debes sustituir el galvanómetro indicado con el 7107 + divisor de escalas.

El título dice: "Medidor movido por voltaje para mostrar las RPM del motor"

Vo = 6V @ 400 Hz o 6.000 RPM (motor de 8 cilindros.

Significa que a 6.000 RPM, la tensión mostrada será de 6V. Por lo tanto, deberás utilizar un divisor de tensión para una escala de 20V max., lo cual te mostrará hasta 20.000 RPM.

Suerte:


----------



## mcrven

Mientras escribía lo anterior, ya mnicolau había agregado una respuesta y, cómo pueden ver, es similar a la mía pues, no constituye inventos. Sólo que mnicolau utilizó tensiones de salida menores para la muestra.

Saludos de nuevo:


----------



## mnicolau

Hola mcrven, mi idea original era justamente la q vos comentás, pero cuando conecté el conversor a la moto, la tensión de salida era unas 10 veces menor, osea por cada 1000RPM sacaba 100[mV] aprox, supuse q por la configuración del motor.
Asi q zeta, probá la tensión q obtenés a la salida del 2917 y a partir de ahí configurás el 7107 para su lectura.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

okok, muy entendible todo. ahora les tengo que pedir disculpas, el dueño del auto lo va a vender ahora que le hizo el motor. asi que me quede sin auto al que ponerle el taco . de todas maneras voy a seguir viendo el hilo del post. saludos


----------



## pechan2007

YouTube - error en shift light

asi quedo, pero nose porque!

el taco anda de 10 pero asi queda el shift!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola pechan, ese mismo problema tenía yo hasta q le modifiqué los valores en las resistencias, como indiqué en "importante", hiciste esos cambios?

Saludos


----------



## pechan2007

si, mnicolau:

si ves en el video cuando dejo quieto en el celu para que se vea la plaqueta completa se ven los cambios, esta igual a la foto que pusiste de la plaqueta tuya.

dalu2!

pd: despues subo una foto de el lado de los componentes para que vean.


----------



## pechan2007

hola mnicolau:

esta es la foto de la plaqueta en la parte de sus componentes.

perdon x tardar en subirla.

salu2!


----------



## mnicolau

pechan2007 dijo:
			
		

> hola mnicolau:
> 
> esta es la foto de la plaqueta en la parte de sus componentes.
> 
> perdon x tardar en subirla.
> 
> salu2!



Hola pechan, parecería estar todo bien, q raro q siga haciéndote ese problema aún cambiando las resistencias, seguí probando de variar los valores entonces, haber con cuales te funciona bien y lo comentamos. Estás usando el LM3915, ese tiene escala logarítmica lo cual no es lo recomendable en este caso ya q elimina la proporcionalidad entre leds y rpms.

Mimisi, no sabría decirte dónde conectarlo en tu auto.. tenés idea vos? 
Si, la imágen del 1º post es la correcta, así tiene q quedar.

Saludos


----------



## jorgitogq

Estoy armando mi tacometro, pero me pille con un problema, no se como probarlo, me da digamos que flojera abrir el auto y si esta mal, corregir.
Me da un poco de no se que, quisiera saber si hay alguna manera de probar el tacometro sin tener que conectarlo al auto, estaba pensando en un transformador, pero de cuanto? que tal si lo quemo mi tacometro, una ayuda por favor


----------



## jorgitogq

gracias por la ayuda, estaba viendo y dicen que puedo usar un 555, no se si me puedes confirmar eso, ya te voy avisando como me queda el tacometro, te agradezco mucho, de que funcione depende mi nota en la u.Gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

jorgitogq dijo:
			
		

> gracias por la ayuda, estaba viendo y dicen que puedo usar un 555, no se si me puedes confirmar eso, ya te voy avisando como me queda el tacometro, te agradezco mucho, de que funcione depende mi nota en la u.Gracias.



Por nada.. efectivamente usando un 555 en configuración astable vas a poder probarlo, andá viendo los valores de componentes para lograr la frecuencia q desees. Y en lugar de una de las resistencias, podés colocar un potenciómetro para poder ir variando la frecuencia.

Te dejo una página q te realiza los cálculos (astable mode es el q tenés q armar):

http://freespace.virgin.net/matt.waite/resource/handy/pinouts/555/

Saludos


----------



## ramirof

Antes que nada saludos desde Cordoba.
Mis felicitaciones para mnicolau por su excelente proyecto y mejoras al paso de los meses y demas muchachos del foro !.
Mic consulta es si podrian aclarar un poquito mas lo de conectarle un display, nos podrian facilitar algun diagrama bastante ilustrativo aunque entiendo que esta sea una etapa de prueba (la proxima para la version 5 ?   ) no pretendo que me la hagan facil pero mis conocimientos de electronica son medios.

Muchas gracias y adelante !


----------



## mnicolau

ramirof dijo:
			
		

> Antes que nada saludos desde Cordoba.
> Mis felicitaciones para mnicolau por su excelente proyecto y mejoras al paso de los meses y demas muchachos del foro !.
> Mic consulta es si podrian aclarar un poquito mas lo de conectarle un display, nos podrian facilitar algun diagrama bastante ilustrativo aunque entiendo que esta sea una etapa de prueba (la proxima para la version 5 ?   ) no pretendo que me la hagan facil pero mis conocimientos de electronica son medios.
> 
> Muchas gracias y adelante !



Hola ramirof, gracias por el comentario, te explico un poco lo del display.
El tacómetro tal cual está para armar es muy simple, consta de un conversor de frecuencia-tensión q convierte la frecuencia de los pulsos q van a la bujía, en una tensión proporcional, y de un voltímetro (LM3914) q lee esta tensión, mostrándola en una escala de leds.
Para conectarle un display se sigue el mismo procedimiento, el conversor (q se puede usar el mismo q usé para este) y un voltímetro q maneje los diplays, en este caso el más simple (q yo conozco) se arma con un integrado ICL7107, el cual va a leer la tensión y mostrarla en los displays los cuales representarían las RPMs.
Por ejemplo: si el régimen es de 1000 RPM necesitamos q el conversor genere 100[mV] con lo cual los displays mostrarían el número "1000" coincidiendo con las RPMs y ahí está termiando el tacómetro.

El problema va a estar en lograr q el conversor genere esa proporcionalidad entre las RPMs y la tensión de manera q los displays no "mientan".

Espero se haya entendido algo...

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> mnicolau, alguna noticia del corte?



Zeta_bola, ni bien pueda agrego la versión 5, tiene corte incorporado, lo único es que no se puede usar el corte sólo, vas a tener q armar la placa entera porq funciona de la misma manera q el shift light, osea toma la señal de uno de los leds del tacómetro. De manera q podés por ejemplo encender el shift light en el led 6 y activar el corte en el led 8. El pcb quedó de 10x4 [cm] lo cual no es tanto teniendo todo incluido, tacómetro, shift y corte.

Le agradezco al amigo Rubio8x (del foro clubgilerasmash.com) que lo estuvo probando con buenos resultados.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

no te lo puedo creeeeeer, clapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclap clapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapc, espero ese aportazo. los componentes los tengo, tendria que comprar lo del corte solamente. contame endemientras que usaste como corte, rele, scr, los dedos?jaja, saludos


----------



## mnicolau

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> no te lo puedo creeeeeer, clapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclap clapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapc, espero ese aportazo. los componentes los tengo, tendria que comprar lo del corte solamente. contame endemientras que usaste como corte, rele, scr, los dedos?jaja, saludos



jajaj los dedos... los componentes del corte son pocos y baratos, por ahora muy simple, un 555 para hacer oscilar un relay y de paso poder controlar la velocidad de corte también. No es lo ideal pero cumple su función y se puede lograr una linda velocidad de corte. Eh visto varios cortes comerciales que utilizan relay asi q no está tan mal. Veremos si se puede cambiar el switch mecánico por un electrónico en una 6º versión (?).

Dejo la simulación en livewire de la parte del shift y el corte funcionando.. tenés el control de tensión para hacer variar la escala de leds.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

me encanto, que queres que te diga. pero tengo una duda, cuando se hace el corte, no se quedaria sin señal a sensar?


----------



## mnicolau

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> me encanto, que queres que te diga. pero tengo una duda, cuando se hace el corte, no se quedaria sin señal a sensar?



Esa era justamente mi duda, pero parece q no.. en la prueba anduvo sin problemas, según me comentó el "beta tester" rubio8x jejej, asi q le damos para adelante nomás....

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

bueno, si el beta tester lo dice, debe ser verdaddd


----------



## mnicolau

Subida la versión 5, toda la información en el 1º post.

Saludos!


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! primero te felicito mincolau! todo tus proyectos son una masa!Bueno mis dudas son las siguientes! yo queria saber si este tacometro se lo puede poner en una moto 100c.c pero sin cambios! para hacer facha o como se diga! queria saber que indica el shift light? cuando hay que hacer el cambio o que? y como cambio de modo barra a modo punto en la ultima version? se puede? lo voy a empezar a hacer! pero voy a aclarar mis dudas! saludos y gracias mnicolau


----------



## zeta_bola_1

che una duda, de cuanto tiene que ser el rele?o sea que corriente tiene que manejar?


----------



## mnicolau

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> Hola! primero te felicito mincolau! todo tus proyectos son una masa!Bueno mis dudas son las siguientes! yo queria saber si este tacometro se lo puede poner en una moto 100c.c pero sin cambios! para hacer facha o como se diga! queria saber que indica el shift light? cuando hay que hacer el cambio o que? y como cambio de modo barra a modo punto en la ultima version? se puede? lo voy a empezar a hacer! pero voy a aclarar mis dudas! saludos y gracias mnicolau



Hola mauricioh, gracias por el comentario.
Podés usarlo en la moto 100cc sin problemas, el shift light indica que el regimen de marcha es alto y hay que subir un cambio. Colocarlo en modo punto no se puede, está explicado en el 1º post en la sección "PD". La cosa es que cuando las RPMs sobrepasen el valor del led seteado, al estar en modo punto, éste se apagará haciendo q se anule el shift o el corte q se ha seleccionado para ese led. No se si se entiende...
Si no vas a usar ni el shift (en tu caso, al no tener cambios, no te sirve) ni el corte, ahí sí podés ponerlo en modo punto.

Zeta_bola_1, el relay de 12[V] de ese tamaño es de unos 10[A] si mal no recuerdo y simple inversor. es muy común, seguro es el 1º q te van a ofrecer.

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

HOla! bueno muchas gracias por las aclaraciones pero en la version 5 lo sacaste al punto/barra! no tenes la version 4 que tenia para seleccionar el que querias! ya que mi moto no tiene cambios ! saludos


----------



## mnicolau

La versión 4 no tenía eso. Al corte no lo vas a usar tampoco? Si lo vas a usar, necesitás el modo barra. Igualmente, como comento en el 1º post, podés pasar a un modo punto, calibrando los presets de 10k horizontal.

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

YA me decidi voy a empezar a hacer el tacometro sin corte pero con shift va a hacer para facha el shift! jaja! bueno cualquier consusta te pregunto grande. solo necesito que me digas como hago para calibrar los preset y  ponerlo en modo punto o barra? saludos grande


----------



## mnicolau

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> YA me decidi voy a empezar a hacer el tacometro sin corte pero con shift va a hacer para facha el shift! jaja! bueno cualquier consusta te pregunto grande. solo necesito que me digas como hago para calibrar los preset y  ponerlo en modo punto o barra? saludos grande



Ahí te dejo para q no reniegues, te puse 2 pines al lado del integrado para colocar o no un jumper, si está el jumper puesto tenés modo barra, si lo sacás tenés modo punto.

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Gracias mnicolau! sos un grande! osea cuando lo dejo conectado ese jumper alado del transistor y el integrado esta en modo barra y si le dejo asi como esta queda en modo punto! saludos y gracias


----------



## mnicolau

De nada mauricioh, otra cosa, si alguien está interesado en hacer el circuito con el corte le recomiendo espere un par de días q le voy a hacer una modificación. Estoy pensando en sacar la parte q regula la velocidad de corte (555 y companía) ya que es dificil que funcione correctamente esa parte. El corte lo proporcionaría simplemente el relay que cortaría la señal, las RPMs caerían y el led que dispara al relay se apagaría volviéndose a conectar el relay lo q aumentaría las RPMs, encendiendo nuevamente el led disparador. A altas RPMs esto haría dificultoso poder regular la velocidad de corte.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Ahí subí la versión editada sin la parte del 555, no era efectiva.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

aaaah, o sea, corta, bajan rpm, activa otra vez, suben rpm, corta otra vez y asi. entendi bien?por que viendo esto puedo modificar para que a la vez sea un limitador de salida. saludos


----------



## mnicolau

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> aaaah, o sea, corta, bajan rpm, activa otra vez, suben rpm, corta otra vez y asi. entendi bien?por que viendo esto puedo modificar para que a la vez sea un limitador de salida. saludos



Tal cual... vamos a ver en la práctica q tan bien se comporta... Vas a armarlo?
Cómo sería un limitador de salida? Para qué lo utilizan?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

hoy o mañana  a mas tardar lo armo, en el proto claro. el limitador de salida se usa para, por ejemplo, limitar a 3000 rpm el motor en el momento de salida, se usa en las tiradas de los autodromos, aunque en las picadas callejeras tambien se hace. es de facil utilizacion, cuando llegas a una x cantidad de rpm apretas un pulsador que por lo general esta en el volante, limitando al motor en esa x cantidad de rpm, al momento de la partida ya sea por señal o el semaforo se suelta el boton para que el motor quede liberado y listo para acelerar, su uso es principalmente para no quedar quemando caucho, ademas de perder tiempo. saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

duda, por que no se puede usar un transistor de potencia para hacer el corte? o sea, no se que tipo de transistor, pero poniendole alguna compuerta o algo asi para que conduzca todo el tiempo, y al cortar, desabilitar ese transistor y asi haga el corte, tan dificil es? yo ni idea que usar, pero tan dificil no debe de ser, o si? tirenme unos tips a ver si se puede hacer sin el rele, poara evitar los problemas que acarrea usar el rele. saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

lo probe en el proto y no funciono , para mañana voy a hacer la placa y lesto, a ver si funca. prometo comentar como salio y fotos. saludos


----------



## david_g12

hola yo hice el version 4 .. y no pude hacerlo andar ni para atras ni para adelante .. lo unico que hacia era prender los 2 leds del shift light pero osea desde que arrancaba la moto quedaban prendidos siguiendo las pulsaciones de la señal de la bobina .. 
lo unico dif que tenia es que puse un bc556 en vez del 559 ( por que no lo consegui ) .. revise cableado y demas pero esta todo en orden .. 

alguien sabra cual puede ser el problema ? -- si no de ultima me hare la placa del vversion 5 y vere que pasa ..


----------



## mnicolau

david_g12 dijo:
			
		

> hola yo hice el version 4 .. y no pude hacerlo andar ni para atras ni para adelante .. lo unico que hacia era prender los 2 leds del shift light pero osea desde que arrancaba la moto quedaban prendidos siguiendo las pulsaciones de la señal de la bobina ..
> lo unico dif que tenia es que puse un bc556 en vez del 559 ( por que no lo consegui ) .. revise cableado y demas pero esta todo en orden ..
> 
> alguien sabra cual puede ser el problema ? -- si no de ultima me hare la placa del vversion 5 y vere que pasa ..



Buenas, bienvenido al foro.
La parte de la escala de leds funciona sin problemas desde hace varias versiones, lo q se está tratando de avanzar y simplificar es en el shift y ahora en el corte en la versión 5. Colocá alguna foto de tu placa, de ambos lados así podemos ver si tenés algo mal armado. En qué vehículo lo estás probando?

zeta_bola_1, qué es lo q no te anduvo en la proto? Te repito lo mismo q a david_g12, la escala de leds del tacómetro funciona sin problemas, más q probado ya. No reniegues con la proto y hacé la placa nomás.

Saludos


----------



## david_g12

lo estoy instalando en una econo 90 .. ahi van las fotos en la foto de las pistas en algunos lados va a parecer que esta tocando otra pista pero no es asi .. pasa que estan doblados pero altos .. ya controle que no esten en corto con el tester y demas pero nose .. 

la parte de leds esta todo bien conectado .. y aislado ..

me volvio loco .. de las 14 a las 4 de la mañana que estuve probando .. jeje


----------



## mnicolau

david_g12 dijo:
			
		

> lo estoy instalando en una econo 90 .. ahi van las fotos en la foto de las pistas en algunos lados va a parecer que esta tocando otra pista pero no es asi .. pasa que estan doblados pero altos .. ya controle que no esten en corto con el tester y demas pero nose ..
> 
> la parte de leds esta todo bien conectado .. y aislado ..
> 
> me volvio loco .. de las 14 a las 4 de la mañana que estuve probando .. jeje



Mmm la pista de masa no está tocando con la unión entre el preset de 10k y la resistencia de 1k no?
Cuando lo conectes a la moto, tirá los 2 presets de 10k para el otro lado, osea para la derecha, ahí deberías ver los leds encendidos seguro, faltaría calibrarlo.
En qué lugar lo estás conectando? poné una foto de eso si podés, en todas las motos q vi hasta ahora, el cable es negro y amarillo o negro y blanco, y va del CDI a la bobina.
Otro error me parece q no hay.. si decís q revisaste continuidad en todos lados.

Saludos


----------



## david_g12

exacto .. ahora no tengo la moto aca para mostrart pero es el cable negro con la linea amarilla .. pero ya probe de todas las formas posible lo de los preset los movi para todos lados juntos, uno por uno y no pasa nada .. solo prenden los shift light que parpadean siguiendo la señal del generador de pulsos ..  de ultima ahora me pongo a hacer la placa de la version 5 con el jumper .. solo que voy a sacar de ahi una llave .. cosa de cambiar de barra a punto cuando me aburra je .. 

y corte medio que no lo nec ya que a la moto siempre que viajo la uso al taco 

ya si con la placa nueva y bien solada ( ya que voy a comprarme mecha mas fina ) no anda tonces le voy a tirar el integrado por la cabeza a los de radio futuro ..


----------



## mnicolau

jajaj comprá en SDS que está bastante más barato todo, lo único el LM3914 no lo conesguís ahí, tenés q ir a radio futuro.
Yo en mi moto tengo andando la versión 4 q vos armaste eh, la 5 no la armé todavía. Asi q fijate de solucionar el problema, lo del shift lo hacés al final. Por ahora hay q hacer andar el tacómetro, los leds los conectaste como en el esquema? Cada negativo al IC y todos los positivos a "+V led"? Verificá la tensión en el pin de entrada del IC, si tenés tensión q varia acorde a las RPMs, el convesor está funcionando, hay problema en el voltímetro (LM3914).

Saludos


----------



## david_g12

sds es la que esta en savedra y la rioja ? .. por que ahi es en la unica que no lo consegui .. osea no lo tenian en ese momento . de 4.20 que me salia ahi , en radio futuro me lo fajaron 10 mangos ... 

los led tan todo segun esquema todos los + en comun a la bornera y los - a los pines del ic .. voy a probar eso qque me decis a ver que pasa .. pero no se cuando ya que la moto la tengo en mi casa quinta .. 

dejo una foto del velocimetro en si, para darle una idea para los que no pueden ponerlo en el tabledo (como yo ) . lo hice con una luz para acoplado o usos varios .. son de esas que llevan los camiones .. se compran en una casa de repuestos o en estaciones de servicios ... je .


----------



## zeta_bola_1

definitivamente tengo planeado hacer la placa, varias veces que utilice el proto para hacer circuitos que manejen frecuencias como este, siempre pero siempre tengo problemas, no se si sera algo malo en el proto pero bue. tambien puede ser que le cambie los valores de los presets por que esos justo no tenia(ni el capacitor del convertidor). supuestamente lo iba a armar hoy, mande al pibe dueño del auto a que me compre unos componentes y le batieron cualquiera con que se yo que, vino mareado dando tumbos el pibe jajajaja, no entendio ni jota, asi que domani me voy a pegar una vueltita yo, a ver que me dicen de los componentes. el 3914 lo garpe algo asi como 7 mangos, en once, aca en quilmes me parece que me van a matar con los componentes, pero gracias a dios fui precavido y compre 3 en once(aaaaaaaffffffffff, hace tanto ya) asi que cualquier problema tengo para hacer el recambio. ahora explico y pregunto, como ya comente antes es para colocar en un auto fiat uno. al revisar la bobina encontre que a la bobina le llegan 4 cables, 2 por polo. un cable de cada polo va al cdi, y los otros 2 la alimentacion de la bobina. digo yo, donde catzo va instalado el sensor del tacometro y donde el corte?positivo, negativo, corto el cdi pero dejo la bobina o alreves? que hago?me ta volviendo loooooooooocooooooooooo esto. saludos y espero sus respuestas


----------



## zeta_bola_1

ojo, que yo el limitador lo voy a haver como control de largada no limitador final para que no se pase las vueltas, o tal vez haga las 2 cosas, no se, segun como me agarre la loca en el momento. no pude ir a comprar los componentes. pero no me preocupo, por que no se donde cortarle la alimentacion a la bobina, el cagazo que tengo es que se me joda el cdi, que no sale para nada baratito. no se si dejarlo conectado permanente, o sea no cortarle la alimentacion nunca, no se si cortarle la alimentacion al cdi y dejar la bobina siempre alimentada, de solo pensar esto me vuelvo loco, encima los tacometros postaposta, como un orlan rober o algo asi toman la señal de el borne negativo de la bobina, mientras que en las primeras paginas de este post alguien dijo que uso el positivo, y no es lo mismo uno que otro. y lo del cdi me tiene muy preocupado, hasta que no sepa bien esto no pienso poner el corte en ningun lado. solo voy a hacer la placa y probarla, por que el tacometro no se lo voy a poner al auto, el dueño dentro de poco va a estar comprando un taco orlan rober o alguno asi de los buenos. saludos


----------



## david_g12

man el cdi en un auto vendria a ser lo que es el distribuidor solo que electronico .. el positivo en la bibina va a la bateria asi que ahi jamas vas a tener una señal que mande los pulsos .. osea ahi vas a tener siempre 12v de continua .... vos tenes que sacar la señal del negativo que ahi es donde se produce la variacion de corriente ... cosa que en la bobina se genere el efecto de variacion del campo magnetico cosa que el "transformador elevador que es la bobina" funcione.. fijate lo del cable negro con la linea amarilla ..  creo que con el negativo no le vas a errar .. de ultima no vas a quemar  nada ya que no estas mandando corriente si no que la estas tomando y es minima ..


----------



## zeta_bola_1

pasa que el auto tiene cdi y distribuidor. y el tema de arruinar  algo es con el limitador no con el tacometro para medir. no hay cable negro con amarillo, solo 2 negros 2 rojos, uno de cada color al cdi, que a la vez esta conectado al distribuidor, mañana le saco fotos para que lo vean. saludos


----------



## david_g12

a bueno pero entonces el cdi es solo para el arranque .. mas facil todavia .. vos tenes que tomar la señal del cable que va de la bobina al distribuidor .. osea al que va a los platinos y ta ahi el condensador y demas .. pero es ese cable .. del negativo de la bobina al ditribuidor ....


----------



## zeta_bola_1

no tiene platinos, es completamente electronico, pero bueno ppor la parte del taco no hay mas problemas, es cuestion de probar, el problema es donde va el corte. saludos


----------



## david_g12

uhbue ahi tendria que analizarlo jeje .. de ultima comprate un rele para el corte de los tipos industriales para alto amperaje .. y se lo chantas en la torre e la bobina .. osea en la salida de alta tensión que va al distribuidor jaja ...  .. ahi seguro funca je ..


----------



## zeta_bola_1

jajajaj, vos sabes que mas arriba dije que seria bueno averiguar la forma de no usar rele. viendo los tacos orlan rober que traen limitador final dice que le tenes que poner un rele simple inversor para que haga el corte, o sea que hasta las cosas vamos a decirle originales o respetables usan reles. el tema es donde cortar, o tendre que esperar a tener el taco y pongo los 2 cortes en el mismo rele, en el instructivo del taco dice seguroseguro como va el rele


----------



## david_g12

si osea necesitas si o si un rele para que se comande electronicamente y no se haga bosta conectando y desconectando .. osea una es la que te digo un rele de alto amperaje para la parte de potencia y deespues lo controlas con los 12 volt o 9 que salen del tacometro .. y al rele lo pones en el cable de alta tensión que sale de la bobina osea el que sale del centro ... si no hay que encontrar cual es el negativo que induce el campo en la bobina y trabajas con un rele mas chico .. pero es lo mismo en el tema de controlar osea la idea es cortar la chispa a cierta relovucion o pulsando el boton como vos decis ... eso se podria hacer poniendo un pulsador que vaya a la parte del rele cuando lo quieras usar le pulsas el boton para que el rele reacione y despues cuando lo soltas el taco va a seguir funcando pero no vas a tener el corte ..  

despues para corte de proteccion habria que poner un segundo rele cosa que corte cuando llega a tantas revoluciones .. ya programadas digamos ... 

lo principal es ver como funca el distribuidor con el cdi ..


----------



## zeta_bola_1

ya andube buscando, el los foros de fiat y todo, pero ninguno sabe. si la hilux tiene corte por computadora oolvidate de sacarselo. de todas maneras, por que se lo queres anular?


----------



## david_g12

ahi tuve viendo .. algo interensate "En cuanto al CDI , es un encendido por descarga capacitiva , que es el que usan gran parte de las motos de menor cilindrada.
La diferencia entre un encendido de descarga capacitiva y uno inductivo es : el inductivo , que es el que usan los autos en casi su totalidad ,la corriente circula por el primario de la bobina creando un campo magnetico , en el momento en que se interrumpe bruscamente dicha corriente (momento en que se abren los platinos), el campo magnetico se interrumpe tambien creando una corriente inducida en el bobinado secundario de la bobina de ignicion (chispa).
En el capacitivo ,la corriente primaria carga un capacitor ,en el momento que tiene que saltar la chispa , el capacitor descarga la corriente en el primario de la bobina creando un intenso campo magnetico abruptamente ,lo que genera la induccion en el secundario .
En definitiva la diferencia esta en que el 1º genera encogiendo el campo y el 2º lo expande" 


si mal no lo dedusco si tu auto funca por el cdi entonces tenes que tomarla señal del positivo que va a la bobina .. osea el rojo que va del cdi a la bobina .. 
ya que es el quemanda la descarga del capacitor .. 


... a la hilux se lo sacaria por que me corta a las 4 y alguito y solo llega a 180 .. jeje .. 

de puro fanatico nomas jaja (cosa que llegue a 200) ... pero bue son sueños nomas jaja

por ahora me voy a dedicar a romper la moto..


----------



## zeta_bola_1

no se si llegaria a 200, habria que ver la relacion de las vueltas con  la velocidad.

es que es una bobina de en serio lo del auto, el cdi no se que funcion cumple, el tema es uqe se te caga y no te arranca ni rezandole a maria santisima. no se como voy a hacer, sino, sera cuestion de ir juntando guita pal cdi nuevo jajaja


----------



## david_g12

jaja si llega a 200 tranqui .. si me corta a 4 y alguito y va a 180 .. y en las 3000 va a 145 .. asi que en 5000 a 200 tiene que llegar o estarle cerca .. jaja .. 

entonces tu bobina es como la de la moto .. el pedazo de nucleo de hierro con la bobina nomas .. que debe tener 2 cables nomas osea le llegan dos cables finitos y sale el mas grueso que va al cdi ( que se encarga de repartir la chispa ) ..


----------



## zeta_bola_1

nop, tenes la bobina con 4 cables finos mas el grueso que va al distribuidor. 2 cables van al cdi y corresponden a los 2 polos. los otros 2 cables finitos se pierden en el cablerio del auto. a su vez el cdi esta agarrado con tornillos al costado del distribuidor, por que esta horizontal no vertical como todos los distribuidores, salen del cdi 2 terminales hacia el distribuidor que se insertan en un zocalo. me paree que mejor no lo puedo explicar, digo yo, por que no le saque fotos hay temprano eeeeeeh? seria mucho mas facil que marearte con esto


----------



## david_g12

claro sabes a donde deben ir lo otros dos que se pierden al ecu .. que el ecu sensa en los dientes del volante la posicion en la que esta el cigueñal y a que rpm van .. cosa de informaciónrmale al cdi a que piston mandarle la chispa .. y aparte dandole los grados de avance de vacio , carga y etc ..


----------



## david_g12

huy pero es re extraterrestre ese auto por dios .. osea los locos dijeron a ver que nos queda para fabricar un auto y le mandaron lo que les sobraba jajaja .. .. bue tonces lo cables van al arranque y fin de la historia .. jaja aver mira te paso la conexion de mi moto .. seria lo mismo tonces solo que tenes el distribuidor que reparte la chispa .. capaz de lago te sirva ..


----------



## zeta_bola_1

estuve chequeando los tacometros orlan rober, me lleve la sorpresa al enterarme de que usan un simple rele inversor para hacer funcionar el limitador de rpm, ahora la pregunta tonta, no hay alguna forma de hacer un rele de estado solido que suplante el normal cerrado del rele mecanico?


----------



## david_g12

de estado solido ?... osea vos queres que cierre y quede cerrado y que abra y quede abierto ... ?  

osea para que te queres complicar tanto?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

claro, ese es el tema, o sea, intercalar el rele de estado solido en la parte de 12 volt de la bobina en lugar del rele mecanico. el inconveniente que tengo es uqe conozco muy poco de componentes como para largarme a hacer algo asi


----------



## david_g12

si osea no creo qe sea tan dificil .. lo de compuertas lo di en la secundaria .. osea el año pasado .. y no me acuerdo mucho que digamos .. pero lo voy a revisar a ver que onda .. 

y no se por que te preocupas tanto por el desgaste .. si el rele va a accionarse solo cuando te pases en revoluciones o lo quieras sacar cagando al auto ... 

osea de mi punto de vista .. el motor va a volar antes que el rele si lo usas siempre al taco .. o si es para picadas .. la caja y puntas de ejes van a molerse antes que el rele .. jaja .. 

vamos al caso este alguna vez tuviste que cambiar el rele de luces alta y baja ? ...


----------



## zeta_bola_1

pasa que el auto esta preparado para correr, no es un base cualquiera, y en el picodromo podes llegar a correr unas cuantas picadas en una noche, asi que el rele lo usas bastante, el rele de las luces se usa poco, no te olvides que aca el rele se activa en una frecuencia bastante alta


----------



## david_g12

che pero ahi taba viendo .. por que no compras los de estado solido ? tan como unos 40 mangos .. y conmutan como 80 veces por segundo -- esa frecuencia me pa que sirve no ?  jaja


----------



## david_g12

encontre esto por ahora en mercadolibre .... 
ta 55 mangos .... lo unico que hay que hacer es en los contactos del rele de la placa poner una bornera para poner unos cables al control del rele y la bornera de la boniba la sacamos de la placa .. ya que el rele ya tiene esa bornera ... y ya tenes tu corte electronico y silencioso de alta frecuencia .. 



RELE DE ESTADO SOLIDO DE 250 VCA, CORRIENTE 25 AMPER (CARGA RESISTIVA)

Tenemos modelos con excitación en 90 a 250 Vca ó excitación en 3 a 32Vcc.

Todos poseen led de indicación de activación.

Todos los relés son NUEVOS, sin uso. 

Disponemos también de disipadores para 1, 3 y 5 relés, relés dimmer, relés standard monofásicos de 10A, 25A y 40A, excitaciones en alterna y contínua, relés de estado sólido trifásicos, pirómetros, controles de temperatura, etc. VEA NUESTROS OTROS ARTICULOS PUBLICADOS.

Consulte, su pregunta no molesta!


----------



## mnicolau

david_g12 dijo:
			
		

> encontre esto por ahora en mercadolibre ....
> ta 55 mangos .... lo unico que hay que hacer es en los contactos del rele de la placa poner una bornera para poner unos cables al control del rele y la bornera de la boniba la sacamos de la placa .. ya que el rele ya tiene esa bornera ... y ya tenes tu corte electronico y silencioso de alta frecuencia ..
> 
> 
> 
> RELE DE ESTADO SOLIDO DE 250 VCA, CORRIENTE 25 AMPER (CARGA RESISTIVA)
> 
> Tenemos modelos con excitación en 90 a 250 Vca ó excitación en 3 a 32Vcc.
> 
> Todos poseen led de indicación de activación.
> 
> Todos los relés son NUEVOS, sin uso.
> 
> Disponemos también de disipadores para 1, 3 y 5 relés, relés dimmer, relés standard monofásicos de 10A, 25A y 40A, excitaciones en alterna y contínua, relés de estado sólido trifásicos, pirómetros, controles de temperatura, etc. VEA NUESTROS OTROS ARTICULOS PUBLICADOS.
> 
> Consulte, su pregunta no molesta!



No hace falta gastar tanto, se podría lograr con un opto con triac, tipo MOC3010 (cuesta 1.5$), habría q simular el circuito e ir probando.

Ahí dejo un link para q revisen

http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_4/chpt_5/5.html

En la hoja de datos del MOC también hay varios ejemplos.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

pero acordate que tendria que ser como un normal cerrado, se puede? ese es mi problema, no tengo idea de como hacerlo. saludos


----------



## mnicolau

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> pero acordate que tendria que ser como un normal cerrado, se puede? ese es mi problema, no tengo idea de como hacerlo. saludos



Algo así se me ocurre ahora, con un simple 4N35, un mosfet y un TR, habría q ver de perfeccionarlo y a las pruebas... el precio sería el mismo que el del relay usado actualmente.

Activá el switch para accionar el limitador.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

el problema es que tiene que ser exactamente al reves. ese circuito vendria a suplantar un normal abierto de un rele comun. y se necesita un normal cerrado, que al recibir la señal del tacometro haga lo que hace el rele convencional


----------



## mnicolau

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> el problema es que tiene que ser exactamente al reves. ese circuito vendria a suplantar un normal abierto de un rele comun. y se necesita un normal cerrado, que al recibir la señal del tacometro haga lo que hace el rele convencional



Justamente, el led siempre encendido indica q la bobina va a estar funcionando normalmente todo el tiempo, hasta q se active el limitador, que hará interrumpir la circulación por la bobina, tal cual se muestra....


----------



## zeta_bola_1

entonces no entiendo como es el funcionamento del circuito


----------



## mnicolau

Lo q te debe estar confundiendo, es que en el otro archivo de livewire, el led se enciende sólo cuando se acciona el corte, acá lo hice al revés para mostrar mejor q la bobina está siempre conduciendo hasta no activar el corte. 

Pero el funcionamiento es el mismo, vendría a ser el normal cerrado del relay... el generador de funciones sería el led seteado. Cuando activás el switch, se interrumpiría la circulación en la bobina, coloqué el led para q puedas ver ese funcionamiento, a través del osciloscopio.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, ahora si me cierra todo, ahora si que quedo. en esa configuracion se banca la corriente de la bobina? si me tiras una listita de componentes hoy si puedo armo todo, por que la verdad no se que mosfet usar, ni idea


----------



## david_g12

ok i will be patience .. che al taco para ver si me andan los leds .. lo podre simular mandando le 12 volt y produciendo pulsasiones con una llave ? osea seria como la señal a la bobina .. jaja .. por que no tengo la moto aca .. y me quiero sacar las dudas de que si funca o no ..


----------



## mnicolau

david_g12 dijo:
			
		

> ok i will be patience .. che al taco para ver si me andan los leds .. lo podre simular mandando le 12 volt y produciendo pulsasiones con una llave ? osea seria como la señal a la bobina .. jaja .. por que no tengo la moto aca .. y me quiero sacar las dudas de que si funca o no ..



Agarrá un transformador de unos 9[V], rectificalos y vas a tener 100Hz, con eso podés probar. Sino un oscilador astable con un 555 también puede servir.


----------



## david_g12

sii pero me tendria que armar el generador de pulsos con el 555 pero no tengo protoboar nada .. jaja .. osea con una llavesita y yo de bala apagando y prendiendo lo genero .. si veo que prenden fue jaja ...  


los 2 links son el mismo programa o uno es el pcb y el otro live wire ?


----------



## mnicolau

Cualquiera de los 2 links bajá, en ambos están los 2 programas dentro del .rar

Si querés mandarle la tensión directa, hacelo en el pin de entrada del IC, el 5. Ojo q debe estar referida a la misma GND, osea podés hacerlo con una fuente de pc. Con los 12[V] alimentás el circuito y con la línea de 3.3[V] y 5[V], probás los leds.

Saludos


----------



## david_g12

y pero si yo pongo un cable del transformador al borne de la señal con una llave en el medio .. apagada y yo la prendo y apago rapido estaria haciendo lo mismo que los platinos .. generando el corte o los pulsos de corrientes descargados por el capacitor .. para que la bobina lo eleve y mande a la bujia .. o me esta faltando algo ?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

bueno david, aca subo las imagenes de la bobina y el cdi. lo celeste que se ve en la segunda foto es el distribuidor, lo de arriba es el cdi, pero en la foto se ve bien. del chupete que tiene a la derecha salen los cables que van a la bobina, se ven bien los cables de la bobina tambien. saludos


----------



## david_g12

hola perdon que me colgue toy a full con el estudio je .. che ahi en la foto yo que vos sigo el cablesito negro .. osea el negro y rojo que estan enbainados ..los otros deben ser para sensar nomas .. si esos 2 el rojo y el negro van al distribuidor tenes que enchufarlo al negro .. o agarra un tester y medi esos dos respecto a masa .. el rojo teoricamente hay 12 v y el otro va a varias segun las revoluciones .. si es ese obviamente el de la señal je .. si no proba los otros ..

saludos ..yo mañana pruebo el mio en la moto .. a ver que sale jaja ..


----------



## jorgitogq

Bueno gracias por decirme eso, pero lo que quisiera es saber como conecto el transformador para tener asi los 50Hz, y bueno ajustarlo ahi, les agradeceria mucho que me ayudaran con eso por favor, esta muy bueno el tacometro, le hice una consola muy buena, ya despues subo el video pa que lo vean


----------



## mnicolau

jorgitogq dijo:
			
		

> Bueno gracias por decirme eso, pero lo que quisiera es saber como conecto el transformador para tener asi los 50Hz, y bueno ajustarlo ahi, les agradeceria mucho que me ayudaran con eso por favor, esta muy bueno el tacometro, le hice una consola muy buena, ya despues subo el video pa que lo vean



Buenas, te dejo el esquema de conexión del transformador. Esperamos ese video...

Saludos


----------



## david_g12

bue gente .. aca va el video de mi taco ... 

che nicolau .. que decis de tratar de armarlo pero a aguja .. osea la placa igual y ver de encajarle un taco con la aguja y "motor" que se mueva por la tension .. 

YouTube - tacometro econo 90


----------



## mnicolau

david_g12 dijo:
			
		

> bue gente .. aca va el video de mi taco ...
> 
> che nicolau .. que decis de tratar de armarlo pero a aguja .. osea la placa igual y ver de encajarle un taco con la aguja y "motor" que se mueva por la tension..



Hola david, muy bueno el video. Te funciona 10 puntos.

La idea de armarlo a aguja estuvo siempre, lo que no encontré es el "motor" genérico q sea común y se consiga fácilmente para que todos lo puedan armar. Tampoco busqué mucho.. vos tenés idea de qué se puede usar? 

Saludos


----------



## david_g12

lo que se podria usar es un servo ... pero .... cuesta su dinero ... aproximadamente unos 30 mangos ..


----------



## mnicolau

david_g12 dijo:
			
		

> lo que se podria usar es un servo ... pero .... cuesta su dinero ... aproximadamente unos 30 mangos ..



mm yo probaría otras cosas antes de pasar a uno de esos: un tester analógico, el medidor de combustible de la moto, el velocímetro, supongo q se consiguen por separado. Habría q modificarles el circuito traductor y ver cómo reaccionan.


----------



## david_g12

claaroo yo pense en el medidor del tanque primero .. el velocimetro es mecanico asi que chau je .. y el tester analojico esa tambien es buena .. ponemos el tester directamente jaja  .. 

despues me voy a dar una vuelta por sds o radio y voy a ver que consigo ..


----------



## mnicolau

david_g12 dijo:
			
		

> claaroo yo pense en el medidor del tanque primero .. el velocimetro es mecanico asi que chau je .. y el tester analojico esa tambien es buena .. ponemos el tester directamente jaja  ..
> 
> despues me voy a dar una vuelta por sds o radio y voy a ver que consigo ..



jaja si un tester directo.. en SDS me pareció haber visto voltímetros analógicos chicos, no creo q sean muy caros. Y voy a llamar a alguna casa de motos a preguntar por el medidor de combustible.


----------



## david_g12

se habria que ver bien ..por que el tema que las agujas no tienen mucho recorrido .. si por lo menos llegaran a tenes un poco mas de 180 grados de recorrido ya esta .. pero no lo tienen y no se si se podra modificar eso .. no se muy bien la mecanica de eso ..


----------



## mnicolau

david_g12 dijo:
			
		

> se habria que ver bien ..por que el tema que las agujas no tienen mucho recorrido .. si por lo menos llegaran a tenes un poco mas de 180 grados de recorrido ya esta .. pero no lo tienen y no se si se podra modificar eso .. no se muy bien la mecanica de eso ..



El medidor de combustible tiene un recorrido de 360º, está limitado por una "endija" en el tablero que le hace de tope (tanto inferior como superior) a la base de la aguja. Por lo menos es así en las 110cc como la mía, supongo q es igual en todas.


----------



## david_g12

mm bue espero que la mia tambien jaja .. por que mi moto es mas extraterrestre .... encima que esos medidores nunca andan bien .. ya me quede 2 veces sin nafta ¬¬ jaja .. yo ahora si hago tiempo me hago una escapada a gibar y pregunto ..


----------



## mnicolau

jaja si, en mi moto creo q anduvo 1 mes el medidor. Nunca más desde ahí y nunca lo cambié tampoco.

Comentá después lo q sepas.

Saludos


----------



## david_g12

bue aqui estoy nuevamente ... averigue por los medidores de combustible .... me recorri todo santafe .. y no vienen individuales .. viene todo integrado con los tableros ... 

y no da para desarmar un tablero je .. 

haciendo memoria ... lo que funca medio igual son los de temp para los autos .. que van conectados a la termo cupla ... 

yo compre uno para la camioneta y estan como 30 mangos .. 

despues si no directamente .. se le podria poner un amperimetro de esos para autos tambien y a la bosta .. jaja .. no sera lo mas justo .. pero .. quien lo sabe ... jaja


saludos ..


----------



## fernandoae

Que buen circuito! al final lo arme y lo uso junto con un controlador rgb que arme con un pic(para el tablero de la berlingo). En vez de usar la shift light conecte la salida esa a un pin del micro y despues de pelear un poco con el programa logre que me cambie el color del tablero y parpadee cuando tengo que poner el cambio  
Si a alguien lo quiere hacer y necesita una mano que me avise nomas, saludos.


----------



## santiago61

uuu terrible deberias subir un videito loco parece infartante me diste una buena idea JA JA .....estaria buy bueno que muestres el trabajo terminado.saludos


----------



## fernandoae

En estos momentos video no hay porque el proyecto esta en pañales todavia jeje... pero la idea la saque de aca:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxQrl3b7OKshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxQrl3b7OKs

No encontre mas videos como este porque no se me ocurre con que palabras buscarlo 
  se aceptan aportes de videos parecidos.

vos que es lo que queres hacer ?


----------



## santiago61

la iluminacion de la aguja puede que vaya variando a medida que se acelera? eso si esta de locos si es asi,jaja mi idea es que que cuando el motor llegue a un determinada revolucion me titile se prenda y se apague  todo el tablero o sea me ilumine todo el tablero, va no se si me entendes... ...asi como ilumina este tacometro todos los leds (es decir titilan todos los leds) cuando llego el pico de revoluciones estaria bueno, habria que modificar algo? no se mucho sobre este circuito habria que preguntarle a los que esten en el tema, pero esa seria la idea....
saludos

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## fernandoae

Podes conectar la salida del led del shift light a una compuerta nand, alimentar la otra entrada con un generador de clock y a la salida accionar la iluminacion de tu tablero con un mosfet.


----------



## santiago61

muy buena tu idea...lo voy a tener en cuenta pero en el caso que quiera hacer titilar todos los leds? como el video? se pueden usar leds de alto brillo? no calentara mucho el lm3914? por que yo arme un vemetro con el lm3915, y calienta.


----------



## fernandoae

ahhh para! vos que es lo que queres que titile? los leds del tacometro o el tablero completo de tu moto?


----------



## mnicolau

santiago61 dijo:
			
		

> muy buena tu idea...lo voy a tener en cuenta pero en el caso que quiera hacer titilar todos los leds? como el video? se pueden usar leds de alto brillo? no calentara mucho el lm3914? por que yo arme un vemetro con el lm3915, y calienta.



Hay que tener en cuenta que la señal para el shift proviene de uno de los leds a elección, mientras este se encuentra encendido, si los hacemos parpadear, la señal de disparo del shift se hará intermitente, asi que veo complicado el tema de hacerlo. Si tienen alguna idea para tirar... vemos de implementarlo, el efecto está muy bueno la verdad.

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae

Lo que yo subi es para hacer parpadear alguna luz externa al circuito, por ejemplo el tablero completo de la moto o auto.

Aunque si lo que quieren es que parpadee la escala completa de leds hay una forma facil que esta explicada en la datasheet si no me equivoco.


----------



## david_g12

ta copada la idea ... de que titile ... pero yo no la podria poner .. que bajon jaja .. como a la moto la uso siempre al taco el shift siempre va prendido en la 3ra .. jaja .. asi que no da para que viaje y me titile el tablero todo el viaje jeje ... 
osea los que usen la moto para viajar yo aconsejaria que lo piensen .. se puede volver muy incha bola je .. 

mnicolau .. leiste lo que averigue por el tama de hacerlo a aguja ? ... habria que probar con un amperimetro ..


----------



## mnicolau

Buenas, sisi lo leí, ahora el finde lo voy a armar completo para ver que tal funciona, tengo un vúmetro (milivoltímetro) para probar y algún otro instrumento seguro asi que ya les comentaré.
Con respecto a lo que comenta fernando, si, en el datasheet se encuentra la forma de hacerlo flashear, sería cuestión de armarlo y probarlo ya que en el simulador no parece funcionar. El finde lo pruebo también.

Saludos


----------



## snakemas

hola, excelente el post todo re bien explicado, ahora una duda, para el cable de la bobina se conecta asi nomas con un cocodrilo o hay que ponerlo enrrollado a algun trozo de ferrite o algo asi?


desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## moreno12

una pregunta la salida de la bobina q se debe conectar a la entrada del tacometro es una señal continua o no? porq en algunos circuitos ha un conversor de frecuencia y en otros no.:..


----------



## mnicolau

snakemas dijo:
			
		

> hola, excelente el post todo re bien explicado, ahora una duda, para el cable de la bobina se conecta asi nomas con un cocodrilo o hay que ponerlo enrrollado a algun trozo de ferrite o algo asi?
> 
> 
> desde ya muchas gracias



Si, se conecta así nomás haciendo una derivación en el cable de la bobina. Soldá y aislá bien la unión.

moreno, la señal no es continua, sino un tren de pulsos cuya frecuencia dependen de los chispazos de la bujía, a mayor RPMs, mayor la cantidad de chispazos que se generan por lo tanto, mayor frecuencia de los pulsos.

Saludos


----------



## Mat_electro

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> snakemas dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola, excelente el post todo re bien explicado, ahora una duda, para el cable de la bobina se conecta asi nomas con un cocodrilo o hay que ponerlo enrrollado a algun trozo de ferrite o algo asi?
> 
> 
> desde ya muchas gracias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si, se conecta así nomás haciendo una derivación en el cable de la bobina. Soldá y aislá bien la unión.
> 
> moreno, la señal no es continua, sino un tren de pulsos cuya frecuencia dependen de los chispazos de la bujía, a mayor RPMs, mayor la cantidad de chispazos que se generan por lo tanto, mayor frecuencia de los pulsos.
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


Hola mnicolau tenés idea de entre que valores de tensión (Min y Max) tenés a la entrada de señal del LM 3914. Ando con ganas de hacer el tacómetro pero que me muestre las RPM en un LCD . Desde ya muchas gracias .


----------



## mnicolau

Mat_electro dijo:
			
		

> Hola mnicolau tenés idea de entre que valores de tensión (Min y Max) tenés a la entrada de señal del LM 3914. Ando con ganas de hacer el tacómetro pero que me muestre las RPM en un LCD . Desde ya muchas gracias .



Hola mat, no sabría decirte exactamente ya que no lo recuerdo, pero está entre 500[mV] mínimo y 3[V] máximo aproximadamente.

Saludos


----------



## nicoalas

hola!
el tacometro no me funcina. les cuento:
tengo una zanella bussines 110
1 arme el circuito.
2 conecte la señal cin un cable comun en el borne del CDI supongo. porque el otro va al chasis y el tercero es el que va a la bujia, tambien conecte positivo y negativo directamente a la bateria.
no marca nada.

mis dudas son si se necesita una bobina para captar la señal o algo por el estilo..
y si ¿se debe conectar la masa al chasis o en la bateria tambien puede ser?.
y como lo puedo revisar al circuito para saber si esta funcinando.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola nicoalas, primero que nada bienvenido al foro.
Segundo, a la masa la podés tomar tanto del chasis como del negativo de la batería, como más te guste...
Tercero, de dónde estás tomando la señal? de la bujía? Hay arriba de 10000[V] en ese cable... leiste lo que puse en el 1º post?



> La "señal" se toma de la entrada de la bobina.
> Para identificar la bobina, sigan el cable de la bujía, lleva hasta ella.
> Tiene 3 cables, uno es el de la bujía, otro está conectado al chasis y el otro es la entrada donde hay q tomar la señal.
> En la salida (out) del shift light hay 12V, así q van a tener q colocar una resistencia tal como lo puse en el esquema de conexiones, para reducir la tensión.



Agarrá el cable de la bujía, seguilo y te va a llevar a la bobina. A esta, tiene que llegar un cable que si no me equivoco era negro con una línea amarilla, en todas las 110. De ahí tomás las señal directamente.

Saludos


----------



## nicoalas

ok. si de ahi lo estoy tomando. pero no reacciona. me puede estar fallando la placa o algun compoinente. otra pregunta el transistor 559 va mirando para afuera o para adentro?

yo hice la version 4. funciona esa?


----------



## mnicolau

En la versión 4 funciona bien la escala de leds pero te va a hacer renegar el shift light probablemente.
El 559 va con la parte plana hacia adentro. Poné alguna foto de la placa haber si tenés algún error. Probá tirando del todo los 2 presets horizontales hacia la derecha haber si ves los leds encender.


----------



## nicoalas

aca van las fotos" perdon por la mala calidad! 


espero que les sirva para ayudarme!


----------



## nicoalas

otra consulta importante!

para probarlo. si conecto el cable de la señal a una pila por ejemplo me marcaria en los leds?
para comprobar si funciona digo...


----------



## mnicolau

No, lo de la pila no te va a servir, giraste los 2 presets hacia la derecha? 
Medí con un tester la tensión en el pin 5 del LM3914, debe haber una tensión variable de acuerdo a las aceleradas de la moto. 
Si no existe esa tensión, tenés algún problema en el conversor, o no estás tomando bien la señal.
Si existe esa tensión, revisá si conectaste bien los leds (el positivo de todos debe unirse e ir a +Vled).
También revisá si está funcionando el regulador LM7809, debe haber 9V en el pin de la derecha (viéndolo de frente).

Saludos


----------



## nicoalas

sabes que? lo voy a hacer de nuevo porque se me enpezaron a levantar pistas y me estoy volviendo loco! gracias por todo! ante cuequier cosa te aviso!


----------



## mnicolau

nicoalas dijo:
			
		

> sabes que? lo voy a hacer de nuevo porque se me enpezaron a levantar pistas y me estoy volviendo loco! gracias por todo! ante cuequier cosa te aviso!



Armá la versión 5 sin corte entonces, te va a andar mejor el shift light.

Podés probarlo con un astable con el 555 como decís. Hacelo variar entre 50 y 250 [hz] aprox.

PD: las soldaduras son importantes! hacelo lo más prolijito posible y barnizá todo al final para proteger el circuito. Se oxida al poco tiempo sino.

Saludos


----------



## nicoalas

ok
gracias! despues te cuento que paso... le voy a cambiar todos los componentes..para segurarme... jej...

pasa que no tengo impresora laser para imprimir la version 5! pero ya veo que hago. de ultima la shift no me interesa demasiado.


----------



## mnicolau

Yo tampoco tengo impresora láser! Lo que hago es imprimirlo con mi impresora "común" y luego sacarle una fotocopia (la cual es láser) sobre el papel ilustración.


----------



## leop4

mi primo tiene una bici moto y queria que le haga esto pero antes de acerlo funcionara para la bici o es solo para una moto mas grande la bici de mi primo es la de abajo me sirve? y como va conectado todo? porque no entiendo nada, me podrian mandar algun esquema de como va todo.


----------



## nicoalas

lo tenes que conectar a la bobina! si tenes de donde obtener la señal te tiene que funcinar!


la  de la fotocopia es buena tambien.! pero no lo habian modificado al 4 para que funcione la shift light? cambiando la resistenica dew 100k?


----------



## leop4

pero la bici esta tiene una bobina media rara tipo flyback sirve igual? y que cable de la bobina? porque tiene 3 uno es el chupete de la bujia y otros dos que son azul y negro que deve ser masa no? lo conecto al azul?.


----------



## nicoalas

si al azul.


----------



## nicoalas

mnicolau:

tengo el regulador en 9v clavado. en la entrada de la señal tengo una variacion que va de 0.3 a o.9 cuando acelero a fondo. y en la pata 5 varia de 8.4 v a 6v cuando acelero. esta bien esto? pero los leds no prenden! Ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## mnicolau

nicoalas dijo:
			
		

> mnicolau:
> 
> tengo el regulador en 9v clavado. en la entrada de la señal tengo una variacion que va de 0.3 a o.9 cuando acelero a fondo. y en la pata 5 varia de 8.4 v a 6v cuando acelero. esta bien esto? pero los leds no prenden! Ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!



Lo armaste de nuevo como dijiste? Hay 2 problemas ahí:

Primero, tenés una tensión rara en la pata 5, la tensión baja a medida que acelerás (debería ser al revés) y tu rango de tensión tendría que estar entre los 0.5[V] regulando y 3[V] a altas RPMs (en todas las motos que lo probé fueron esos los valores aproximadamente).
Segundo, teniendo esa tensión en la pata 5, todos los leds deberían estar encendidos...

Hacé la placa nuevamente (si no la hiciste ya) y medí bien continuidad entre todas las soldaduras de la placa para buscar algún corto que estés pasando por alto. Sacá el LM3914 y volvé a medir la tensión en el pin 5.
Y revisá también los leds, fijate si los conectaste como indico en el diagrama, el negativo de cada led va al IC y el positivo de todos se une y se conecta en +Vled...


----------



## nicoalas

ya revise.tenia un puente y una pista cortada... ya lo solucione, ahora el tema es que e me rompio uno de los preset y los sabados a la tarde no abren las casas de electronica aca! asi que... voy a tener que esperar hasta el lunes p lo puedo poner sin el preset de altas? no ccambia nada? 
ah! otra cosita. el bc559 estas seguro que va con la cara plana para adentro? porque en el diagrama sale al revez... vos lo has tenido funcionando asi?


----------



## mnicolau

nicoalas dijo:
			
		

> ya revise.tenia un puente y una pista cortada... ya lo solucione, ahora el tema es que e me rompio uno de los preset y los sabados a la tarde no abren las casas de electronica aca! asi que... voy a tener que esperar hasta el lunes p lo puedo poner sin el preset de altas? no ccambia nada?
> ah! otra cosita. el bc559 estas seguro que va con la cara plana para adentro? porque en el diagrama sale al revez... vos lo has tenido funcionando asi?



No, sin el preset no vas a poder hacer nada...
El bc559 va con la cara plana hacia adentro, en el plano está al revés por una confusión. Te dejo la imágen de esa versión. Yo lo tenía funcionado así, igualmente ese TR sólo controla el shift light, el funcionamiento de la escala de leds no tiene nada que ver con ese.

Saludos


----------



## nicoalas

ya me andubo! tenia un par de puentes... quedo josha!

ya puedo correr en el dakar! jaja...pero conectandolo inverti la polaridad sin querer! que se me puede haber roto? le voy a cambiar el 7809 y el 3914. algo mas? le cmbio los diodos y los transistores? los capacitores? espero tu respuesta micolau y muchiosimas gracias por tu ayuda. 

aaca te mando una fotito. no se ve muy bien. pero asi va a quedar. despues te mando un video funcionando.


----------



## mnicolau

Me alegro che.
Cambiá primero el LM7809, seguro voló pero tal vez haya zafado el LM3914 (bastante probable) y te ahorrás unos $$$. Sino pasa nada al cambiar el regulador, lo cambiás al IC también. Lo demás no haría falta cambiar.

La foto? no se vé...

Saludos


----------



## nicoalas

hey micolau aca el video que prometi!


----------



## nicoalas

holaaaaaa! 
yo aca secando la mente otra vez...

alguien sabe como lo tengo que calibrar para que cuando vaya andando no vaya siempre en rojo?

les pasa esto con el tacometro? 

funciona de 10 pero cuando voy andando va permanente en rojo..no se si me explico..

por favor si alguien sabe como se soluciona le agracdeceria que lo compartan!


----------



## mnicolau

Justo te estaba por comentar eso... está barbaro cómo te quedó, pero te falta jugar un poco más con la calibración...
Lo hacés con los 2 presets horizontales, yo lo dejé que prenda una sóla luz regulando, y pegando aceleradas mas o menos importantes, no debería llegar más del 2º amarillo aprox, con esto te asegurás que cuando estés andando, no te pase lo que te está pasando. Seguí probando el calibrado hasta agarrarle la mano...

PD: si te fijás en los 2 videos de la primer página, en el 1º está mal calibrado, llega rápido a la escala roja. 
En el 2º video la calibración está justa....

Saludos


----------



## RODRIGO

hola a todos. queria saber si alguien me puede decir para que sirven los 4 pines que estan arriba de los conectores de los led mas el que esta arriba de la resistencia de 2.2k porque lo estoy colocando pero ni idea para que son

muchas gracias .. espero una respuesta..

pd el anteultimo led cada ves que lo pongo se me quema y no encuentro falla despues explico bien todo lo que me paso.. jejeje 

suerte


----------



## bugmenote

Esos pines sirven para conectar el shift ligh, lo conectas al pin que correspona al led en el que queres que al prenderse prenda el shift, osea tenes que unir el pin que esta arriba de la resistencia de 2k2 con uno de los otros 4.

Ahora yo tengo una pregunta me gustaria saber que parte del circuito es la que digamos filtra la señal que tomamos de la bobina, porque yo habia echo un corte con un microcontrolador pero la parte que media las rpm me andaba como el culo porque entraba interferencia o nose porque, pero arme este circuito y anda joya. Ah y te agradezco por compartir tu trabajo, quedo muy bueno la verda muy reducido.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, no me habían llegado los avisos de respuestas al mail así que acabo de verlas...

La parte que filtra la señal proveniente de la bobina y convierte los pulsos en tensión son los componentes que se encuentran a la derecha del LM3914, adjunto la imagen para que lo veas.

bugmenote, podrías comentar en qué vehículo lo utilizaste y cual versión armaste?

Saludos


----------



## juan_33

Gracias eres muy amable,el cable de la señal va en el negativo?


----------



## mnicolau

En qué vehículo vas a utilizarlo juan? En un automóvil sí, se conecta en el negativo de la bobina.


----------



## bugmenote

Yo lo utilice en una moto 110 es una appia vectra, todavia no lo arme prolijo, pero lo probe y anda bien, arme la version 5 sin ninguna modificacion salvo un capacitor (el de 470nf de la izquierda) que no lo tenia y puse otro (uno de 100n) y el d ela derecha consegui de 470nf pero de poliester.

Bueno perdona que sea molesto pero tengo echo un corte con un picaxe y anda bien pero ahora lo tengo funcionando manualmente osea ascelero y apreto un pulsador y corta, hice toda la parte que cuena las rpm pero entraba mucha interferencia andaba mal asi que lo anule por eso te pido que me digas cual es exactamente la parte que filtra la señal, que componentes serian... asi lo implemento en el corte.

Por otro lado si a alguien le andubo algun corte como ese que vi por ahi con el 555 conectado al tacometro estaria bueno saberlo, yo personalmente habia probado hacer un corte solo con el 555 y un pulsador y no dio resultado por eso lo hice con un picaxe.


----------



## mnicolau

Ahí te adjunto el esquema, el recuadro en rojo son los componentes del conversor.

Yo probé el corte utilizando el 555, relay y pulsador, es muy muy simple y funciona de una, pero no me gusta el tema de andar cortando con un pulsador, no le encuentro el sentido...

Saludos


----------



## juan_33

hola mnicolau hice el circuito que me mandaste es este correcto


----------



## mnicolau

juan_33 dijo:
			
		

> hola mnicolau hice el circuito que me mandaste es este correcto



Tal cual... lo único, cambiá el valor de la resistencia de entrada (100k) por 47k, al igual que el preset. 

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

HOla!queria saber si la version final del taco es la de la  pag. principal?funciona correctamente no?Yo queria saber si puede llegar a afuncionar en un auto diesel?conectado como lo muestran en el video de este post.....
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/tacometro-diesel-12535/
si puede funcionar me lo pongo a hacer!saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Buenas, la moto tira mayor cantidad de RPMs que el auto... no vas a tener problemas.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Subida la versión 6 del tacómetro, con el limitador de RPM incluido y probado (lo demás es igual a la 5º versión). Todo en el 1º post...

Saludos


----------



## santiago

arme el con corte, use un rele inversor, en el comun 12v, en un lado la bobina de la bujia, y del otro 1 bobina de 1 bujia en el caño de escape       hermoso el chorro de fuego que larga un falcon 3.0 jajaja despues fotos

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Jajaj le encontraste otro uso al sistemita... el relay del limitador habilita a hacer cualquier cosa que se desee al llegar a un cierto régimen de marcha.. hay que usar la imaginación nada más. El limitador es uno de esos usos y el sistema de fuego sería el 2º probado jeje.

Saludos y espero esas fotos!


----------



## mauricioh

hola!ja muy buena idea la del escape!subo un dibujo de la conexion del tacometro en un diesel a ver si esta bien!los ise maso ya q en el video q lo pusieron se ve muy bien la conexion!solo para sacarme la duda!saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

Hola amigos, queria saber si un tacómetro digital como éste podría servir.

utiliza un LM331 conversor frecuencia-voltaje y un UAA180 vúmetro de 12 led's.

saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Dejo el diagrama que armó mayday de la conexión del tacómetro con limitador RPM, versión 6, en un automóvil.







Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Pero tengo una problema!en un auto diesel como lo conectaria?puede ser al vulvo?ya q no tiene bobina!o como seria?saludos y gracias


----------



## santiago

una barrera infrarroja, con un transistor de potencia
en el volante del cigueñal hacele un agujero, o ponele una paletita que te corte un haz de luz infrarroja, de ahi al receptor infrarrojo, una vuelta, un pulso

saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Hola!queria saber si hay otro circuito o metodo para tomar el pulso en un auto diesel?se lo agradeceria.saludos


----------



## mayday

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> Hola!queria saber si hay otro circuito o metodo para tomar el pulso en un auto diesel?se lo agradeceria.saludos



Mauricio, el metodo del video es muy sencillo, el dibujo que hiciste esta bien, lo unico que le sacaria es el rele; esta de mas, el cuentavueltas en realidad es un cuenta pulsos (negativos) cada vuelta de un motor de 4 cilindros corresponde a 2 pulsos negativos, pero por la forma de trabajo de un motor 4 tiempos (1 3 4 2), la bobina produce 4 pulsos. Esto a vos no te interesa, porque el cuentavueltas divide los pulsos por 2 (si esta seleccionado para 4 cilindros).
Asi que cada vez que un contacto pase por el carbon, producira un pulso negativo en el taco, exactamente igual que lo que hace el platino o el captor en un auto naftero.
Si ves hasta el final el video vas a ver que conecto 8 contactos en lugar de 4, y lo explica diciendo que es para duplicar las vueltas, de otra manera un diesel no llegaria nunca a las 7 mil vueltas que se ven ahi. Si lo que buscas eso, conecta 8, pero si lo que queres es realmente saber el regimen real del motor conecta solo 4.

Fuente: YouTube - tacometro bencinero en diesel type-r como instalar tacometro


----------



## jony

ola , estoy pensando en hacer el tacometro para un kart con motor de moto 50cc que he echo. La duda es que el encendido es electronico , lo cual no lleva CDI . donde lo conectaria. gracias


----------



## biker2k3

jony dijo:
			
		

> ola , estoy pensando en hacer el tacometro para un kart con motor de moto 50cc que he echo. La duda es que el encendido es electronico , lo cual no lleva CDI . donde lo conectaria. gracias


 La señal la sacarias del cable que sale de la cajita negra y va a la bobina externa de donde despues sale el cable d ela bujia.


----------



## jony

Oye he estado mirando y del plato magnetico solo salen dos cables que van a la bobina  externa y de esa sale el cable de la bujia.En cual se conectaria.


----------



## biker2k3

Hola para la vercion 10 si es que tenes pensado hacerla estaria bueno que sea con 2 3914 y 20 leds


----------



## mnicolau

biker2k3 dijo:
			
		

> Hola para la vercion 10 si es que tenes pensado hacerla estaria bueno que sea con 2 3914 y 20 leds



Es una de las cosas que tengo pensado desde hace rato, en realidad no es nada complicado, sólo tengo que modificar el PCB para agregar los componentes que corresponden, tal vez para la versión 7 esté ese agregado...

Saludos


----------



## MC CAR AUDIO

Hola soy nuevo en el foro! y muy buena información todo! yo quiero hacer un limitador de rpm .. cualquier deda les consultoo


----------



## algoespacio

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y me interesó muchisimo éste tema.

Soy mecánico automotriz y en electrónica soy casi autodidacta pero he puesto mucha atención en éste circuito y me han asaltado varias dudas.

-Corrijanme si me equivoco, pero el corte interrumpe el (-) de la bobina? Si es asi, y viéndolo desde el lado estrictamente mecánico de automóviles, no sería mejor que cortara al positivo?

-Si entendí bien, el corte es una señal intermitente? Y si es así, para qué si se supone que cuando se activa el corte el motor pierde inmediatamente velocidad provocando que el ciclo pulsatil se de por sí mismo? 

-Hasta cuantos led podrían instalarse en la salida shift light? Puedo usar un led de alto brillo? 

-En la versión 6 extrañé el esquema para Livewire. Para la gente como uno, con poca práctica en la electrónica, es más fácil de entender y analizar.

Saludos

P.D.: Cual se supone que es la "entrada de señal"?


----------



## albermillan69

como puedo hacer para q el tacometrop me marque las rpm en 4 displays 7 segmentos?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gente, algoespacio, 

-Ni idea.. no tengo demasiados conocimientos de mecánica, pero todos cortan el negativo de la bobina.

-No entendí muy bien esta pregunta, al ponerse en funcionamiento el limitador, desconecta la línea de la bobina, esto hace que las RPMs bajen, el led "disparador" del limitador se va a apagar haciendo que el relay vuelva a su estado original, conectando nuevamente la bobina. Si mantenés el auto al régimen de RPM donde se enciende el led "disparador", este proceso se va a repetir indefinidamente generando clásico "corte".

-Se pueden usar tantos leds como corriente se banque el transistor que lo comanda (BC327), en la salida del shift light tenés 12[V] así que podés agrupar leds en serie y paralelo permitiéndote colocar una gran cantidad. Por lo general uso leds de alto brillo para esta función.

-En estos días armo el circuito y lo subo.

-La señal se toma de la bobina, por lo tanto no hay ningún terminal de entrada... conectando la bobina ya tenés la señal.

Albermillan69, se habló del tema, creo que en las primeras páginas... una pista, buscá ICL7107, ahí tenés el circuito para manejar los displays, te queda la tarea de hacer proporcional la tensión generada por el conversor con las RPM del motor; me refiero a hacer que la tensión sea de por ejemplo 100[mV] a 1000 RPM y 1[V] a 10000 RPM (esto no sucede con este conversor, ya que no es necesario dicha proporcionalidad), con esto vas a visualizar las una lectura de tensión acorde a las RPM.

Saludos


----------



## albermillan69

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Albermillan69, se habló del tema, creo que en las primeras páginas... una pista, buscá ICL7107, ahí tenés el circuito para manejar los displays, te queda la tarea de hacer proporcional la tensión generada por el conversor con las RPM del motor; me refiero a hacer que la tensión sea de por ejemplo 100[mV] a 1000 RPM y 1[V] a 10000 RPM (esto no sucede con este conversor, ya que no es necesario dicha proporcionalidad), con esto vas a visualizar las una lectura de tensión acorde a las RPM.



ok yo tengo en conversor de frecuencia a voltaje con un lm331! ahora voy a buscar información del 7107 para ver q hago!

Una pregunta los pulsos de frecuencia los tomo de la bibina  o de donde?
por ejemplo en la bobina de mi carro llegan mas de 120V por el encendido para aumentar la chispa! de donde la tomaria?

y los carros q no usan distribuidor?


----------



## algoespacio

Solo como una sugerencia...

A pesar de que sigo encontrando excelente el cicuito, creo que quzá el diseño es un poco "discriminador" ya que desgraciadamente no es facil de adaptar a cualquier sistema. 

Entiendo que fué diseñado por un electrónico y no por un mecánico y que fue pensado originalmente para una moto, por eso que es un poco "fuera de lo común".

Mi primera humilde sugerencia es que debería seguir tomando la señal del (-) de la bobina ya que es facil de encontrar, y en el peor de los casos (suponiendo que tienen encendidos con muchas bobinas o con cableados extraños) tienen un pin de la ECU que ofrece la señal para instalar tacómetros.

Mi segunda humilde sugerencia es que el corte debería alimentar a un relé que no tuviera que ver directamente con el circuito. De ésta forma uno podría elegir qué conectar a ese relé. Quizá uno preferiría conectar el relé al positivo de la bobina, o a la tierra de los inyectores, por ejemplo.

Mi tercera sugerencia es dejar la salida de la shift light a un segundo relé. Quizá uno quisiera conectar una luz más potente, o un buzzer, etc. 

Por qué tanto relé? Porque es lo más "familiar" para un mecánico. Son simples, baratos, fiables y aguantan maltrato. Además, cualquier mecánico (recuerda que va a estar instalado en un automóvil) sabe lidiar con el pinout de un relé


----------



## zeta_bola_1

hay un flaco que lo puso en un uno y estos no tienen ecu. por todo lo demas, esto se llama foros de electronica no de mecanica, ojo, no lo tomes a mal, pero mnicolau diseño este circuito para compartir de forma gratuita. lo de los reles que decis es simplemente conectar mas reles no es ninguna ciencia ni nada que no se pueda hacer con conocimientos de electricidad y electronica. saludos


PD:repito, no te calentes por esto


----------



## algoespacio

Para nada... entiendo perfectamente la idea. 

Es sólo que quise dar "la opinión del otro lado" para tratar de aunar esfuerzos. No quise imponer ideas, sino solo aportar humildemente.

Autotrónica es electrónica aplicada a los vehículos, por lo tanto pensé en "hermanar" un poco más el tema.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

se entiende se entiende. saludos


----------



## mayday

algoespacio dijo:
			
		

> Solo como una sugerencia...
> 
> A pesar de que sigo encontrando excelente el cicuito, creo que quzá el diseño es un poco "discriminador" ya que desgraciadamente no es facil de adaptar a cualquier sistema.
> 
> Entiendo que fué diseñado por un electrónico y no por un mecánico y que fue pensado originalmente para una moto, por eso que es un poco "fuera de lo común".
> 
> Mi primera humilde sugerencia es que debería seguir tomando la señal del (-) de la bobina ya que es facil de encontrar, y en el peor de los casos (suponiendo que tienen encendidos con muchas bobinas o con cableados extraños) tienen un pin de la ECU que ofrece la señal para instalar tacómetros.
> 
> Mi segunda humilde sugerencia es que el corte debería alimentar a un relé que no tuviera que ver directamente con el circuito. De ésta forma uno podría elegir qué conectar a ese relé. Quizá uno preferiría conectar el relé al positivo de la bobina, o a la tierra de los inyectores, por ejemplo.
> 
> Mi tercera sugerencia es dejar la salida de la shift light a un segundo relé. Quizá uno quisiera conectar una luz más potente, o un buzzer, etc.
> 
> Por qué tanto relé? Porque es lo más "familiar" para un mecánico. Son simples, baratos, fiables y aguantan maltrato. Además, cualquier mecánico (recuerda que va a estar instalado en un automóvil) sabe lidiar con el pinout de un relé



Hola algoespacio:
Sugerencia 1: La señal la toma del negativo de bobina (en un auto)...ya que el positivo va a la llave de contacto y no hay pulsos. En una moto va al positivo porque el negativo va al chasis, nuevamente no hay pulsos.
Sugerencia 2: El corte va a un rele que no tiene que ver con el circuito, actua en forma de llave, (en este caso en particular decidimos que esa llave abra el circuito entre platinos/cdi y negativo de bobina para que el auto se apague) pero se puede conectar lo que quieras.
Sugerencia 3: Bueno, yo no use el shift....pero si, podrias colocar otro rele y encender una lampara de 12 v si quisieras.
Y por ultimo te digo, que el circuito es extremadamente facil de adaptar a cualquier vehiculo, miralo como una caja negra con 4 cables: 12v, negativo, y dos cables que tienen continuidad hasta que actua el rele...

Ahora un comentario extra......con sucesivas pruebas en movimiento les cuento que, logicamente y como se imaginaran cuando el motor sufre los microcortes de rpm la nafta no se quema en el cilindro y sale cruda, lo que deja un aroma hermoso a fangio 21 o podium (segun preferencias); bueno, si el escape esta lo suficientemente caliente como para provocar la combustion antes de salir del mismo, esto provoca unas terribles explosiones del tipo "escopetazo" que aumentan aun mas la adrenalina del sonido del corte. Es mas...ya no uso la bocina.
Asi que espero que alguien mas lo implemente y ponga un video, y si es en una moto mejor, asi lo vemos ya que todavia no vi ninguna.

Saludos.


----------



## albermillan69

Aja y quien me ayuda con mi duda?
bueno ya me decidi a no colocar el valor de las rpm en display!
ahora tengo una duda o no se si es un lapsus mental!

en mi caso el carro no usa platimos! bueno en venezuela es raro el carro q lo use! de donde yo puedo tomar la señal de manera tal q pueda sensar en q momento tengo q aumentar la chispa? y q pasa si solo a la señal de 12v q llega a la bobina le coloco un transformador de 12-120  o 12-220v? sin muchos componentes electronicos?

espero me ayuden para no enredarme mas!


----------



## mayday

albermillan69 dijo:
			
		

> Aja y quien me ayuda con mi duda?
> bueno ya me decidi a no colocar el valor de las rpm en display!
> ahora tengo una duda o no se si es un lapsus mental!
> 
> en mi caso el carro no usa platimos! bueno en venezuela es raro el carro q lo use! de donde yo puedo tomar la señal de manera tal q pueda sensar en q momento tengo q aumentar la chispa? y q pasa si solo a la señal de 12v q llega a la bobina le coloco un transformador de 12-120  o 12-220v? sin muchos componentes electronicos?
> 
> espero me ayuden para no enredarme mas!



Si, si te seguis enredando te vas a caer... te lo digo una vez mas, pero ya fue explicado varias veces.....la señal la tomas del negativo de bobina en un auto. Ahora bien, tu auto no tiene platinos...el mio tampoco, pero tiene un captor...dentro del encendido electronico, ese modulo tiene 2 cables uno va al positivo y otro al negativo, olvidate del grueso que va al distribuidor porque volas todo. Lo del transformador no no, dejalo....no agregues nada.
Espero te sirva, cualquier cosa pregunta otra vez, no hay problema.


----------



## albermillan69

men y q ha pasado con el circuito de conexiones? no el de la pcb sino el esquematico!

Claro si no es mucha molestia! es q quiero incorporar todo mi proyecto en una sola placa! en lo q tenga todo listo lo posteo!

Gracias por tu respuesta!


----------



## mauricioh

hola!todo bien!estpy pensanso en presentar este proyecto para un feria de microemprendimientos!pero por las dudas no pensaron en ponerle un multimetro en ves de los leds y hacerlo como los comerciales modifiacandolos un poco? una opinion!saludos


----------



## biker2k3

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> hola!todo bien!estoy pensanso en presentar este proyecto para un feria de microemprendimientos!pero por las dudas no pensaron en ponerle un multimetro en ves de los leds y hacerlo como los comerciales modifiacandolos un poco? una opinion!saludos



Imagino que no lo presentaras como invento tuyo no jjeje, para mi asi esta bien, lo unico que agregaria como opciones extra seria extenderlo a 20 leds

les dejo mis videos del taco, lo unico que al final le puse 2 leds amarillos y 2 rojos, los rojos casi no se ven 
YouTube - tacometro tablero appia vectra
YouTube - 2009 002

Yo tengo como proyecto hacer un tacometro a aguja, con un motor paso a paso o con lo que consiga ejej y un pic


----------



## mauricioh

no, saben que ya estan inventados!aca en mi ciudad como esta de moda tener moto con tacometro luces audio, etc. me surgio presentar este proyecto!para q la gente tenga idea de los circuitos electronicos!el año pasado presentamos potencias para motos!salimos terceros!veremos este año!je saludos


----------



## mnicolau

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> hola!todo bien!estpy pensanso en presentar este proyecto para un feria de microemprendimientos!pero por las dudas no pensaron en ponerle un multimetro en ves de los leds y hacerlo como los comerciales modifiacandolos un poco? una opinion!saludos



Mientras pongas los créditos del autor y del foro... no hay problema.
Si lo vas a presentar como proyecto, podés agregarle el tema del multímetro que comentás... cosa de no hacer un simple copy paste, me parece que no da...

albermillan69, paciencia... hago otras cosas además del foro, en un rato te lo subo si hago tiempo.

Biker, te quedó muy bueno, me gustó la ubicación que le diste.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

sip, muy buena la ubicacion biker


----------



## biker2k3

Les doy un secreto para hacer las plaquetas mas facil y que queden mejor sigan estos pasos.
•Impriman el pcb
•vayan y hagan fotocopia en papel satrinado, yo lo hago en uno medio grueso y me da buenos resultados
•Cortenlo de la medida de la plaqueta osea que no sobre.
•peguenlo a la plaqueta con la gotita pero poneganle apenitas en cada eskina
•Planchenlo hasta que vean que se transparenta un poco.
•Dejanla enfriar un ratito que no queme
•Llenen algun potecito con agua caliente de la canilla y pongan la plaqueta ahi
•Esperen unos minutos aunque ni bien la pongna van a ver como se empiesa a despegar el papel desde las esquinas, dejanla un ratito y depsues cuando la saquen el papel se va a salir solo y va a quedar la plaqueta lista para el acido

Ya que estoy subo un videito a youtube para que vean
YouTube - Hacer PCB metodo forocopiadora sin tener que deshacer el papel


----------



## mnicolau

Muy buen papel biker, salen bárbaras.

Ahí está el esquemático en la primer página.

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae

JAJAJA biker2k3 que estabas mirando en la tele? 

Es con agua caliente? porque una vez lei esa tecnica pero decia agua fria.

Bueno volviendo al tema del tacometro aca le paso el link de uno digital:
http://www.josepino.com/pic_projects/?tachometer2.jpc

Los que vi los venden realmente muy caros, ademas las cosas son mas lindas cuando se las hace uno.


----------



## mauricioh

hola!todo bien! para hacerle propa al foro hago cualquier cosa!ja!bueno lo anterior me equivoque quise poner voltimetro  y no se porque puse mul!bueno yo lo pensado es comprar un voltimetro y hacerlo como el de comercio con una aguja mas grande etc.pero me surgio la duda!para conectarlo el voltimetro si conecto todas las salidas juntas para que cada ves que acelere aumente el voltage y la aguja suba. esta bien? o hay otra forma?...........para hacer el pcb como es el papel satrinado o satinado?otra cosa se puede dejar un poquito mas largo el papel y pegar con una cinta atras y despues de observar q se despegue con el agua despegas la cinta? saludos


----------



## biker2k3

fernandoae: Jaja le iba a sacar el sonido pero me dio paja y lo puse asi. Y el agua es caliente de la canilla.

mauricioh: el papel es "satinado" que quiere decir que es liso y brilloso (vago pone satrinado en google y vas a ver que te lo corrije)
Con respecto a lo de la cinta nose si funcione por ahi tendrias que despegar la cinta cuando lo metes al agua asi puede ir entrando el agua por los bordes, proba sino. Yo uso la gotita pero apenitas humedesco cada esquina como para que se sostenga el papel.

PD: Odio que este foro me haga escribir bien ajaja sin las K


----------



## albermillan69

Biker: La ubicacion de tu tacometro este perfect, lo unico q te detallo es q esta muy sencible! con unas mininas rpm sube hasta el rojo! y originalmente este tacometro esta planteado (si mal no recuerdo) y de hecho un tacometro es para medir las rpm de un motor y no un simple juego de luces!

ah! le agregaste la parte del limitador (corte) porque no se siente!

mnicollau: Bueno tendre paciencia! solo te pido q cuando modifiques el 1er post lo comentes por aca tambien!

Quizas antes de q tu mandes eso ya abré diseñado todo! y lo posteo..


----------



## mnicolau

albermillan69 dijo:
			
		

> mnicollau: Bueno tendre paciencia! solo te pido q cuando modifiques el 1er post lo comentes por aca tambien!
> 
> Quizas antes de q tu mandes eso ya abré diseñado todo! y lo posteo..



Post Nº 422: "Ahí está el esquemático en la primer página".


----------



## albermillan69

gracias men! ojo esta en el rar de la version 6


----------



## mauricioh

ja!bueno lo anterior me equivoque quise poner voltimetro y no se porque puse mul!bueno yo lo pensado es comprar un voltimetro y hacerlo como el de comercio con una aguja mas grande etc.pero me surgio la duda!para conectarlo el voltimetro si conecto todas las salidas juntas para que cada ves que acelere aumente el voltage y la aguja suba. esta bien? o hay otra forma?


----------



## albermillan69

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> ja!bueno lo anterior me equivoque quise poner voltimetro y no se porque puse mul!bueno yo lo pensado es comprar un voltimetro y hacerlo como el de comercio con una aguja mas grande etc.pero me surgio la duda!para conectarlo el voltimetro si conecto todas las salidas juntas para que cada ves que acelere aumente el voltage y la aguja suba. esta bien? o hay otra forma?




No no lo conectes asi! busca q hay conversores para usar uno analogico! lo q pasa es q yo ando buscando es hacerlo digital! pero en la web y creo q dentro de este foro los hay!


----------



## fernandoae

"pero en la web y creo q dentro de este foro los hay! "

Busca en el foro que es increible, hay de todo


----------



## mafelectronica

Como va?
mayday tu Fiat tiene sensor Hall ? y no cortas la alimentacionde la bobina sino que interrumpis el cable (negativo) que va al sensor desde la bobina?. Se aplica igual para los que tengan sensor magnetico, no?

Saludos.


----------



## biker2k3

albermillan69 dijo:
			
		

> Biker: La ubicacion de tu tacometro este perfect, lo unico q te detallo es q esta muy sencible! con unas mininas rpm sube hasta el rojo! y originalmente este tacometro esta planteado (si mal no recuerdo) y de hecho un tacometro es para medir las rpm de un motor y no un simple juego de luces!
> 
> ah! le agregaste la parte del limitador (corte) porque no se siente!
> 
> mnicollau: Bueno tendre paciencia! solo te pido q cuando modifiques el 1er post lo comentes por aca tambien!
> 
> Quizas antes de q tu mandes eso ya abré diseñado todo! y lo posteo..



Es verdad esta bastante sencible, trate de de regularlo para que prendan cada 1000rpm osea generando la señal y midiendola con otro tacometro y me resulto imposible asi que lo deje de pinta, igual tendria que ponerlo un poco mas sensible y cambiar los 2 ultimos leds que son rojos y ni se ven, el corte no lo hice porque ya tengo instalado otro a parte.


----------



## mayday

mafelectronica dijo:
			
		

> Como va?
> mayday tu Fiat tiene sensor Hall ? y no cortas la alimentacionde la bobina sino que interrumpis el cable (negativo) que va al sensor desde la bobina?. Se aplica igual para los que tengan sensor magnetico, no?
> 
> Saludos.



Hola maf, mira creo que si, ya que el distribuidor es electronico. El cable que interrumpo para que apague el motor es el cable que viene del modulo hasta el negativo de la bobina. Para los que tengan platinos, es el cable que sale del distribuidor y va al negativo de la bobina.


----------



## mafelectronica

Gracias mayday por tu respuesta.
Te cuento que los encendidos electronicos que usan distribuidor pueden tener sensor magnetico (2 cables en la ficha)  o sensor hall (3 cables, ya que lleva alimentación).
Impecable el video del Uno, el sonido queda mortal. Por lo que vi, el limitador se activa segun el led que le asignes, pero podes llegar regulando los potes a 7000 u 8000 rpm bien en el 4 cilindros ? Vi que el Uno lo hiciste cortar en 3500 y en 5000, pero necesito cortar tipo 6800 o 7000.

Terrible desarrollo de mnicolau y buenisimo tu aporte para las cuatro ruedas... 
Espero tu respuesta...

Salu2

AHH.... me olvidaba , que bien le quedaria un Control de Largada.... sería la frutilla de la torta....

Arriba ....


----------



## zeta_bola_1

supongo que simplemente colocando un pulsador al circuito que hizo mayday ya tenes el control de largada. saludos


----------



## mafelectronica

Me olvidaba... y aclaro que sin ánimo de ser pesimista, solo tratando de aportar , estaría prudente instalar una llave bypass en paralelo con el cable que interrumpimos, por si funcionan mal los presets dejándo el relé abierto a muy bajas revoluciones, o cualquier otro problema. Tengo claro que el relay es NC (normal cerrado) pero por si las moscas. 

*como va Zeta ??*
Si, el pulsador es necesario, decís usarlo para activar el corte seleccionando una salida de led obviamente  de menor valor en rpm que el limitador final.
Claro, escribí sin pensar.... si en el video del Uno de mayday esta hecho, en lugar de que este disponible en la llave selectora de rpm de corte, ponerlo con el pulsador.
*Hay que pensar*.... Pido disculpas por la chotada....

saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

na, todo bien, pasa que yo lo vengo pensando desde que vi por primera vez el circuito de mnicolau. saludos


----------



## mayday

Despues te confirmo esntonces si tiene sensor hall... pero asi de memoria te digo, me parece que tiene 3 cables en el encendido.
Por lo del control de largada les digo que yo lo uso asi, le agregue un pulsador al lado del volante que me corta el positivo que alimenta la placa entera, y deje regulado el corte a 3500; por eso contaba que ya no uso la bocina, solo pulso el boton, embrague y acelero.
Claro que esto anula el corte final, pero cuando lo hice estaba caliente por salir a probarlo y lo conecte asi.


----------



## mnicolau

Lo del pulsador me lo habían comentado y se puede hacer sin modificar nada... para eso coloqué los pines de selección, lo pueden mandar tanto a la selectora como a un pulsador.

El tema del interruptor para asegurar la continuidad de la bobina, por si algo falla y acciona el relay, no es mala idea y también puede realizarse sin modificar nada. En la misma bornera "bobina" sacan 2 cables y lo conectan a un interruptor. Con este cerrado, habrá siempre continuidad por más que el relay se active. Si está abierto, quedará comandado por el relay.

Saludos


----------



## albermillan69

nadie se pregunta el por q yo estaba pidiendo el esquematico o circuital?

Respuesta: Auna el diseño es bueno para ser casero no mide las rpm exactas!

Solucion: Pronto posteo mi deseño.

respecto al baypass: nada activara al rele si y solo si esta seleccionado o jumpeado alguno de los limitadores! por lo tanto el siempre estara en NC cerrando el circuito de la bobina!

respecto al control de largada: solo hay a colocar un pulsador NA en la salida del selector, por que?
1. si por casualidad esta seleccionado un limitador en xxxx rpm y no queremos limitar? el motor se va al corte!
2. Por lo tanto si presionado el pulsador y al estar limitando si su suelta el pulsador ya no hay corte! y que pasaria si cuando tenemos el auto en marcha soltamos el pulsador? o q pasaria si a tiempo q soltamos el pulsador tambien soltamos el embrague (o croche)?

respuesta: los q esten fuera del carro diran: ALLA VA La BALA! o me equivoco?


----------



## biker2k3

albermillan69 dijo:
			
		

> nadie se pregunta el por q yo estaba pidiendo el esquematico o circuital?
> 
> Respuesta: Auna el diseño es bueno para ser casero no mide las rpm exactas!
> 
> Solucion: Pronto posteo mi deseño.
> 
> respecto al baypass: nada activara al rele si y solo si esta seleccionado o jumpeado alguno de los limitadores! por lo tanto el siempre estara en NC cerrando el circuito de la bobina!
> 
> respecto al control de largada: solo hay a colocar un pulsador NA en la salida del selector, por que?
> 1. si por casualidad esta seleccionado un limitador en xxxx rpm y no queremos limitar? el motor se va al corte!
> 2. Por lo tanto si presionado el pulsador y al estar limitando si su suelta el pulsador ya no hay corte! y que pasaria si cuando tenemos el auto en marcha soltamos el pulsador? o q pasaria si a tiempo q soltamos el pulsador tambien soltamos el embrague (o croche)?
> 
> respuesta: los q esten fuera del carro diran: ALLA VA La BALA! o me equivoco?



A ver si entendi... vas a hace runa version que marque las rpm exactas? como arias eso? yo trate de calibrarlo de mil formas y me resulto imposible, para mi la mejor opcion si queres presicion es con un pic.


----------



## albermillan69

biker: Ten paciencia! solo se q estoy en eso antes de entra nuevamente a clases! estoy implementando lo q he aprendido estudiando ing electronica!

Calma q pronto posteo y si va a ser exacto! sin ajustes!


----------



## ricchy1234

hola mi primer mensaje jeje primero darte la enorabuena este proyecto se merece un 10
tengo una pregunta si cojo las 3 primeras salidas del chip y las junto para unirlas a un solo led y lo mismo con las otras salidas pasaria algo al chip? 
se romeria porque la coriente vuelve y entra al chip por una de las salidas? 
o tendria que poner un diodo en cada salida y despues al led para que la corriente no volviese al chip?
otra cosa en un post dijiste que en la salida para el shift light no se puede poner un rele ya que este se puede sobre cargar entonces para poner un rele como lo haria? podria 
poner uno en la salida del limitador no? 
porcierto la señal que sale de esta salida es continua o es como la señal que recibe del distribuidor?
si tienes el esquema del circuito lo podrias poner? muchisimas gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1

albermillan69 dijo:
			
		

> nadie se pregunta el por q yo estaba pidiendo el esquematico o circuital?
> 
> Respuesta: Auna el diseño es bueno para ser casero no mide las rpm exactas!
> 
> Solucion: Pronto posteo mi deseño.
> 
> respecto al baypass: nada activara al rele si y solo si esta seleccionado o jumpeado alguno de los limitadores! por lo tanto el siempre estara en NC cerrando el circuito de la bobina!
> 
> respecto al control de largada: solo hay a colocar un pulsador NA en la salida del selector, por que?
> 1. si por casualidad esta seleccionado un limitador en xxxx rpm y no queremos limitar? el motor se va al corte!
> 2. Por lo tanto si presionado el pulsador y al estar limitando si su suelta el pulsador ya no hay corte! y que pasaria si cuando tenemos el auto en marcha soltamos el pulsador? o q pasaria si a tiempo q soltamos el pulsador tambien soltamos el embrague (o croche)?
> 
> respuesta: los q esten fuera del carro diran: ALLA VA La BALA! o me equivoco?



realmente, no entendi nada


----------



## mayday

albermillan69 dijo:
			
		

> nadie se pregunta el por q yo estaba pidiendo el esquematico o circuital?
> 
> Respuesta: Auna el diseño es bueno para ser casero no mide las rpm exactas!
> 
> Solucion: Pronto posteo mi deseño.
> 
> respecto al baypass: nada activara al rele si y solo si esta seleccionado o jumpeado alguno de los limitadores! por lo tanto el siempre estara en NC cerrando el circuito de la bobina!
> 
> respecto al control de largada: solo hay a colocar un pulsador NA en la salida del selector, por que?
> 1. si por casualidad esta seleccionado un limitador en xxxx rpm y no queremos limitar? el motor se va al corte!
> 2. Por lo tanto si presionado el pulsador y al estar limitando si su suelta el pulsador ya no hay corte! y que pasaria si cuando tenemos el auto en marcha soltamos el pulsador? o q pasaria si a tiempo q soltamos el pulsador tambien soltamos el embrague (o croche)?
> 
> respuesta: los q esten fuera del carro diran: ALLA VA La BALA! o me equivoco?




Buen, vamos por partes.... Rpm exactas....... no vi ningun diseño en el que alguien haya colocado numero a los leds.
Igualmente si alguien lo hiciera te aseguro que seria una medicion exacta; basta con colocar el motor a x rpm para el primer led, y repetir la operacion para el ultimo led con las rpm finales que soporta el motor. Todas las marcas intermedias entre esos leds van a corresponder con las rpm exactas. Esto se debe a que el funcionamiento del integrado es lineal. Y te aseguro que funciona, porque este mismo integrado se usa para construir la sonda lamba que mide la mezcla de nafta.

Lo que decis sobre el control de largada no lo entendi muy bien, pero lo ultimo que escribiste sobre que pasaria si soltamos el pulsador y el embrague a la vez.......es justamente lo que se busca con un control de largada, que el auto salga en ese mismo instante.

Y para ricchy, todos los esquemas los puso MNICOLAU en la primer pagina. Que dicho sea de paso, es un groso! por simplificar el diseño del cuentavueltas. Gente, en cualquier lado un taco barato sale no menos de 150$ y un control de largada otros 250$, MNICOLAU.......un groso que no mezquino nada a la hora de ayudar a los demas, sin cobrar un peso.


----------



## albermillan69

Mayday: Digo rpm exacta porq las mido cada 500 rpm (cada led en mi escala vale 500 rpm) y lo del pulsador no se como explicarlo mas claro! ahhh y lo del soltar el pulsador y el croche a la vez lo sé (por algo lo escribi)

por casualidad saben de un circuito q permite ajustar en avance del encendido electronico?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

taco con display de leds que sea axacto?pagina de josepino que pusieron el link mas arriba, como es con pic es exacto


----------



## biker2k3

mayday: para mi no es exacto, yo probre generando la señal a la frecuencia exacta y midiendo con un tacometro digital y me fue imposible calibrarlo, y creo que le pifiastes diciendo que la onda lamba usa el mismo integrado porque tal vez te referis al LM2917 el cual no esta en el circuito porque fue reemplazado por un conversor mas simple.


----------



## albermillan69

Vuelvo a repiter! mi tacometro va de 0-10000 RPM cada led enciende a las 500 RPM por algo no se agusta nada! todo ya esta calculado y simulado! solo estoy esperando ganarme un dinerito para armar un prototipo y probarlo!

Claro q si alguien se dispone a probarlo antes q yo?
tendra q esperar un rato a q termine el diseño.


----------



## mafelectronica

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Lo del pulsador me lo habían comentado y se puede hacer sin modificar nada... para eso coloqué los pines de selección, lo pueden mandar tanto a la selectora como a un pulsador.
> 
> El tema del interruptor para asegurar la continuidad de la bobina, por si algo falla y acciona el relay, no es mala idea y también puede realizarse sin modificar nada. En la misma bornera "bobina" sacan 2 cables y lo conectan a un interruptor. Con este cerrado, habrá siempre continuidad por más que el relay se active. Si está abierto, quedará comandado por el relay.
> 
> Saludos




Como va mnicolau ?
Primero que nada repito lo que dije antes : buenisimo el proyecto y el desarollo...

Con respecto al pulsador:  mi duda es si se puede tener ambos, pulsador y llave selectora.
ejemplo: pulsador el led de 3500 rpm (aprox.) y poder seleccionar un corte limitador a 6500 rpm.
En los papeles parece no haber problema, pues el pulsador seria NA. Mi pregunta va al caso en que se fije un limite a 5000 ponele.. y el pulsador (que estaba a 3500) lo apretemos por cualquier motivo encima de la s 5000... cosa que nunca sucedería con la llave selectora. Se que es dificil pero es probable... sino  quedo claro, me preguntas...

May day ,, que valor le diste al Cap para lograr el corte cortito (valga la redundancia) en el video ?

salu2


----------



## biker2k3

albermillan69 dijo:
			
		

> Vuelvo a repiter! mi tacometro va de 0-10000 RPM cada led enciende a las 500 RPM por algo no se agusta nada! todo ya esta calculado y simulado! solo estoy esperando ganarme un dinerito para armar un prototipo y probarlo!
> 
> Claro q si alguien se dispone a probarlo antes q yo?
> tendra q esperar un rato a q termine el diseño.



Y yo podria probarlo pero nose como lo hicistes, calculo que si no se calibra es con un microcontrolador y yo estube experimentando mucho hasta saque la forma de hacer diviciones con comas, y puedo calcular perfectamente las rpm salvo que no encuentro la manera se que funcione en la moto aja puedo medir las rpm de cualquier cosa pero nose bien como tomar la señal de la moto. Tengo para trabajar un picaxe 08, un picaxe 08M, y los pic 12f629 y 12f683, tengo programador de picaxe, kicchip y microconroladores comunes. Quiero aprender a dominar el PBP que es mas barato que los picaxe ejje


----------



## mayday

biker2k3 dijo:
			
		

> mayday: para mi no es exacto, yo probre generando la señal a la frecuencia exacta y midiendo con un tacometro digital y me fue imposible calibrarlo, y creo que le pifiastes diciendo que la onda lamba usa el mismo integrado porque tal vez te referis al LM2917 el cual no esta en el circuito porque fue reemplazado por un conversor mas simple.



No, me refiero al 3914.

http://www.geocities.com/fernando_ap6/


----------



## biker2k3

que bueno para carburar la moto


----------



## zeta_bola_1

mafelectronica dijo:
			
		

> En los papeles parece no haber problema, pues el pulsador seria NA. Mi pregunta va al caso en que se fije un limite a 5000 ponele.. y el pulsador (que estaba a 3500) lo apretemos por cualquier motivo encima de la s 5000... cosa que nunca sucedería con la llave selectora. Se que es dificil pero es probable... sino  quedo claro, me preguntas




me parece que te entendi, y me parece simple la respuesta, al apretar el boton, intensiónalmente o no, se limita a 3500 vueltas, asi este el motor regulando a 1000 o funcionando a 5000. asi que las vueltas del motor caerian a 3500, si vas andando por la calle con la caja de cambio en cambio vas a sentir como una desaceleracion monstruosa. como cuando limita las vueltas que parece que el auto ratonea, solo que peor. esto lo digo con conocimiento de causa en un clio con limitador final original de fabrica. 

ojo que esto tambien te puede pasar en un control de largada de los comerciales, por que al fin y al cabo si no tomamos la electronica envuelta en el asunto, solo es un pulsador lo que queda expuesto para el usuario, asi que en cualquier momento se puede equivocar uno y mandarle dedo al boton. 

si tenes algun amigo que vaya al autodromo preguntale, vas a ver que se va a cagar de risas y te vaa contar que a un flaco le paso, seguro seguro


saludos


----------



## mafelectronica

Como va Zeta ?
Nooo, tengo claro desde el punto de vista mecánico lo que puede suceder... mi pregunta apuntaba a si le puede pasar algo al integrado.... al darle 2 valores simultaneos al terminal de la llave selectora del corte.. (el que tenemos fijado como final y el que ponemos como control de largada con el pulsador..).
Y me imagino el zogaca que te agarra en medio del pique, si lo pulsas por error.. jaja.

saludos..


----------



## dermi

Hola gente, antes que nada me presento en este fabuloso foro, mi nombre es mauricio y soy tec. electrónico.
Quiero darle las gracias a mnicolau por este gran y desinteresado aporte  y a todos los que colaboraron tambien, mi pregunta en particular es si este circuito se podra adaptar para 6V, particularmente yo tengo una suzi ax100, y se me ocurrio ponerle un taco, encontré este diseño en el otro foro donde se inicio y ahora sigo por acá.
Miré el datasheet del 3914 y mepa que soporta trabajar en esta tensión, seguro que habra que cambiar resistencias y demás, aparte de sacar el 7809 y cambiarlo, pero en definitiva se podrá hacer este cambio, alguien pudo probar con el livewire?. la otra que se me queda es fabricar un doblador, pero ya tengo que hacer varias placas y eso me jode ya que no dispongo de mucho espacio y el cableado que implica.
Bueno sera hasta la próxima y gracias de antemano. Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

pero el pony no es 2 tiempos?nu se si te servira


----------



## dermi

Si es 2t, pero el principio de encendido es igual para cualquier motor ciclo otto, la única dierencia es que tiene CDI sin sensor (la bobina  principal dentro del volante magnetico se encarga de generar la señal que llega al módulo), estos tipos de encendido tiran 2 chispas, una en pms y la otra en pmi, por esto habria que dividir la cantidad de pulsos antes de entrar al 3914,   pero antes de meterme en eso queria saber si de entrada podria funcionar en 6V, y tampoco seria tan importante el corte ya que los 2t laburan bien solo arriba,  saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gente, gracias por los comentarios.

dermi, bienvenido al foro. No hay ningún problema con que sea 2T, ni tampoco hay modificarle nada por el tema de los pulsos, para eso están los presets con los cuales vas a poder regular principio y final de escala. El tema de alimentarlo con 6[V] te va a bajar la tensión de salida del conversor, pero lo podés solucionar subiendo el capacitor de 470[nF] a 1[uF] o 2[uF] no polarizados. De hecho estoy viendo de hacer pruebas con estos valores de capacitores y así reemplazarlo definitivamente al de 470[nF]. Por el 3914 no hay problemas, sólo tenés que eliminar el LM7809 y puentear entrada y salida del mismo.

albermillan69, me parece muy interesante tu idea, espero logres implementarlo.

Saludos


----------



## mafelectronica

Como va mnicolau ?
leete el comentario 451 y el 456 cuando puedas...

gracias y salu2


----------



## mnicolau

mafelectronica dijo:
			
		

> Como va mnicolau ?
> leete el comentario 451 y el 456 cuando puedas...
> 
> gracias y salu2



Hola mafelectronica, estuve leyendo tu duda. El tema de utilizar tanto el pulsador como la llave selectora, va a hacer que 2 salidas del IC estén en corto, lo que haría que baje la intensidad de los leds en juego, no creo que llegue a dañar el IC pero haría un efecto no deseado.

Buscá en la 1º página, le agregué una salida adicional con otra resistencia de 1k para que puedan utilizar también el pulsador sin tener problemas.

Saludos


----------



## ricchy1234

mnicolau pasaria algo si uno algunas de las salidas del chip? o tendria que poner diodos antes de unir?
y que programa de ordenador me recomendarias para simular el ciecuito? e probado el electronic workbench pero no tiene todos los componentes muchas gracias


----------



## biker2k3

ricchy1234 dijo:
			
		

> mnicolau pasaria algo si uno algunas de las salidas del chip? o tendria que poner diodos antes de unir?
> y que programa de ordenador me recomendarias para simular el ciecuito? e probado el electronic workbench pero no tiene todos los componentes muchas gracias



Bajate el livewire con el pcb wizard te van a servir mucho para este y otros proyectos y son bastante faciles de usar.
Otro muy bueno es el proteus pero para mi es un bardo usarlo :S


----------



## ricchy1234

ok gracias


e sacado lo que creo que es el esquema pero no estoy seguro lo e echo a ojo pero repito puede que este  mal porcierto es de la version 5





da la patilla 9 del chip sale un conector que se une al cable de su izquierda para poner en barra o punto y el conector a su derrecha que sale de la resistencia de 1k es para selecionar cuando se quiere que se encienda el shiftlight
en el programa este se encendia con el generador de frequencias nose porque
lo que preguntaba antes era si se une por ejemplo la patilla 1,18,17,16 y se ponen a un solo led le pasaria algo al chip?
o se tendria que poner un diodo a la salida de cada patilla y despues al led?


----------



## mafelectronica

*Mnicoalu como va ??*

Impecable labor....., convendría ponerle version *6.1* para que la gente note que hay un cambio si no lee tu comentario.... cada vez mas completito el proyecto. Hay que agitar a mayday para que lo implemente en el Uno... y asi disponer de control de largada y 2 seteos seleccionables de limitador final.
Un abrazo.... 

*mayday* tirame el valor del Cap que le pusiste al *Fiat...*


----------



## ricchy1234

otra cosa no encuentro en ningun lado el 3914 en livewire nose donde esta?


----------



## mnicolau

mafelectronica dijo:
			
		

> *Mnicoalu como va ??*
> 
> Impecable labor....., convendría ponerle version *6.1* para que la gente note que hay un cambio si no lee tu comentario.... cada vez mas completito el proyecto. Hay que agitar a mayday para que lo implemente en el Uno... y asi disponer de control de largada y 2 seteos seleccionables de limitador final.
> Un abrazo....
> 
> *mayday* tirame el valor del Cap que le pusiste al *Fiat...*



Hola mafelectronica, jeje no es mala idea lo del 6.1. El valor del cap es de 220[uF] y hay que probar 100[uF] para ver qué tal se comporta.

ricchy1234, si bajás el .rar de la versión 6, vas a tener el esquema bien prolijito... es igual a la versión 5, sólo se agrega la parte del limitador.

Saludos


----------



## mafelectronica

Gracias por el dato del Cap, mnicolau.

Cuando me haga un tiempo y consiga todos los componentes (y que sean accesibles en Montevideo) voy a armar el circuito con mis pocos conocimientos, y pasaremos a aportar algo más.

Abrazo...


----------



## biker2k3

Al que queria el esquema en livewire aca les dejo uno que lo baje de este foro :S no me acuerdo quien lo habia echo, no esta del todo completo pero les va a servir para entender mejor o experimentar


----------



## mnicolau

Revisen la 1º página, subí las versiones 5.5 y 6.5. Cambié la etapa de regulación para tratar de hacerlo más sencillo e intuitivo, al ajuste del nivel más bajo y alto de la escala.

*Todavía no están probadas.*

Saludos


----------



## mafelectronica

_Un poco de humor..._
*mnicolau...* como me garcaste con la idea del 6.1 , le tenías que meter 6.5, sos peleador... Te tiro otra idea (como siempre...soluciones pocas), si usas la señal del shift para aumentar el brillo de toda la escala de leds ? imaginate toda la escala subiendo de intensidad cuando se prendan los dos del disparador. Se podra no sacrificar la luminosidad inicial demasiado y que se note el aumento ? Lo obvio seria que los leds tuviesen su voltaje minimo aceptable no llegando al shift light, y este le tire el tope.. pero seguramente ese minimo durante el día no rendiría,... e implementar una ldr seria complicado ?  Esta medio divagado...  pero el efecto valdría la pena...
saludos...


----------



## biker2k3

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Revisen la 1º página, subí las versiones 5.5 y 6.5. Cambié la etapa de regulación para tratar de hacerlo más sencillo e intuitivo, al ajuste del nivel más bajo y alto de la escala.
> 
> *Todavía no están probadas.*
> 
> Saludos



Me copo la nueva version pinta mucho mejor me voy a armar uno, lo que si lei por ahi que habias echo un circuito con el shift light solo pero no esta.

Con respecto a lo que decian que suba la intensidad con el shift, creo que estaria mejor que parpadeeen, seria mas vistoso.

Creo que lo que habria que revisar es el conversor frecuencia tension, para mi no se corresponde bien la tension con las rpm osea un ejemplo, ponele que a 10000rpm tenes 6v, a 5000 deberia dar 3v y no creo que sea asi pero voy a armar el nuevo y pruebo bien

•Ah te falto poner la lista de materiales uanque igual se pueden sacar viendo el plano


----------



## mafelectronica

biker, me sumo... también me gustaría...

salu2


----------



## albermillan69

Quien de ustedes a intentado hacer el tacometro q nuestre los numeros en displays 7 segmentos?

Bueno pronto mando el diagrama pcb y ubicacion de componentes para aquellos q esten dispuestos a probarlo! Es q he tenido unos problemillas en seguir con mi proyecto!


----------



## biker2k3

albermillan69 dijo:
			
		

> Quien de ustedes a intentado hacer el tacometro q nuestre los numeros en displays 7 segmentos?
> 
> Bueno pronto mando el diagrama pcb y ubicacion de componentes para aquellos q esten dispuestos a probarlo! Es q he tenido unos problemillas en seguir con mi proyecto!



Para que muestre los numeros en displays hay uno muy simple que es el de jode pino ya lo publicaron en el foro, pero estaria bueno verlo andando. Yo la verdad prefiero a leds o aguja, no es muy comodo ver las rpm en numeros... la velocidad tal vez... Igual yo hice uno pero con un pic y 2 displays y sube de a 100 pero es mas facil del de jose pino.


----------



## albermillan69

creo q he viso ese de jodepino pero como no me la llevo bien con el ingles! no le he parado mucho jejejej!

yo estoy en acuerdo contigo biker pero un pana me dice q le arme uno con displays q el me lo compra!

De hecho estoy es con un negocio pro eso mi en mi diseño no se calibra nada (es mas comercial q casero) 

ahora estoy es con el diseño de la estetica del tacometro! averiguando en q parte de mi venezuela hacen piezas en plastico u otro material a la medisa y excigencia del usuaro! para hacer el cilindro como los tacometros grandes comerciales. pero para ello nececito tener diseñado por completo la pcb!

Si alguien sabe donde hacen esas piezas me avisasn please!


----------



## biker2k3

albermillan69 dijo:
			
		

> creo q he viso ese de jodepino pero como no me la llevo bien con el ingles! no le he parado mucho jejejej!
> 
> yo estoy en acuerdo contigo biker pero un pana me dice q le arme uno con displays q el me lo compra!
> 
> De hecho estoy es con un negocio pro eso mi en mi diseño no se calibra nada (es mas comercial q casero)
> 
> ahora estoy es con el diseño de la estetica del tacometro! averiguando en q parte de mi venezuela hacen piezas en plastico u otro material a la medisa y excigencia del usuaro! para hacer el cilindro como los tacometros grandes comerciales. pero para ello nececito tener diseñado por completo la pcb!
> 
> Si alguien sabe donde hacen esas piezas me avisasn please!



No necesitas saber mucho ingles pero aca lo tenes en español, el circuito es facilisimo solo tenes que cargar el .hex en el pic. Lo unico que vas a tener que ver como adaptar la señal de la bobina a una tension que no dañe el pic.
http://josepino.com/pic_projects/indexsp.pl?tachometer2.jps


----------



## mauricioh

Hola!necesito una ayudita!resulta que estoy por armar la version mejorada del tacometro pero anotando los componentes no logro distinguir en el pcb las resistencias de 2k2 y las de 22k!me podrian ayudar?se los agradeceria!saludos


----------



## biker2k3

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> Hola!necesito una ayudita!resulta que estoy por armar la version mejorada del tacometro pero anotando los componentes no logro distinguir en el pcb las resistencias de 2k2 y las de 22k!me podrian ayudar?se los agradeceria!saludos



Hacele zoom y se ven perfectamente


----------



## mauricioh

hola! ok ya las pude identificar!el capacitor que no tiene valor es el que regula la velocidad de corte es asi?se le puede ir probando para ver cual queda mejor!gracias


----------



## biker2k3

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> hola! ok ya las pude identificar!el capacitor que no tiene valor es el que regula la velocidad de corte es asi?se le puede ir probando para ver cual queda mejor!gracias



Che que plano estas viendo? ajaja todos tienen el valor


----------



## mauricioh

hola!antes de reirte fijate en la version 6.5 de la version mejorada alado del diodo 1n4148 que esta alado del relay!yy q paso q no tiene valor?esperemos la respuesta de mincolau!


----------



## biker2k3

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> hola!antes de reirte fijate en la version 6.5 de la version mejorada alado del diodo 1n4148 que esta alado del relay!yy q paso q no tiene valor?esperemos la respuesta de mincolau!



No te enojes che fue con onda, debe ser ese que en el txt de la version 6 dice "Cap (47uF, 100uF, 220uF) probar valores"  y calculo que esta para demorar el tiempo en que el relay vuelve a cerrar.


----------



## mauricioh

hola!no me enojo solo te lo digo!por eso pregunte!que seguro era para regular la velocidad del corte del relay!todo bien!

estaria buena que la placa en ves de ser rectangular sea redonda!ya que para ponerla dentro de un gabinete de tacometro es muy grande!hablando de tacometros para motos!q opinan?saludos


----------



## jose_sp

les hago una pregunta.... yo arme la version que tiene el cuenta vueltas con el shift ligth y el problema es que le shift queda encendido permanentemente queria saber si la version 5 o 6 anda asi directamente armo esa que de paso tiene corte


----------



## mnicolau

jose_sp dijo:
			
		

> les hago una pregunta.... yo arme la version que tiene el cuenta vueltas con el shift ligth y el problema es que le shift queda encendido permanentemente queria saber si la version 5 o 6 anda asi directamente armo esa que de paso tiene corte



A lo mejor tenés el transistor conectado al revés, subí una foto y lo vemos. El problema con la versión anterior era que el shift light encendía antes de tiempo pero no que quedaba siempre encendido... Igualmente tanto en la 5 como en la 6 está corregido eso.

Saludos


----------



## mafelectronica

Como va gente ?

En el rar del 6.5 (no mire el 5.5) no coinciden el esquema con el pcb, me fije haciendo la lista de componentes que hay diferencias en los presets y los condensadores...Alguien puede chequear si no le estoy errando...

salu2


----------



## mnicolau

Quedó un "caption" de 10k en los presets, tenés que usar los valores del PCB, que son los mismos que en la simulación que adjunté.

Saludos


----------



## mafelectronica

*Como vas mnicolau ?*
ok, me guio por el PCB, entonces presets de 4.7k y 22k verticales y preset 22 k horizontal. 
Una más... los capacitores electrolíticos que usaste son todos de 25v ? el cerámico de 470nF también ?
y el relay inversor es de 1A ?
Disculpame desde ya la hinchada de paciencia pero entre lo poco que conozco y lo poco que hay de variedad en Montevideo, me pueden ofrecer variantes que no se si son válidas... ej. un lugar tiene el LM3914N ...y he visto condensadores de otros voltajes, por eso si algún componente tiene algo de flexibilidad, te agradezco me tires el dato...

Salu2


----------



## biker2k3

•Por lo que parece en la 6.5 los preset para la regulacion del LM3914 son uno de 22k y uno de 4.7k los 2 horizontales, y para la parte del shif uno de 22k vertical. Asi estan en el esquema livewire y en el PCB. Ahora en el esquema completo del pdf figuran como 2 de 10k pero asi es como estaban en la version 5 asi que creo que los valores correctos son los anteriores.
 •Yo use un LM3914N no creo que influya en nada.
 •El rele pedi uno de 12v y para mi te va a servir.
Bueno cualquier cosa que me corrija mnicolau si le pifie en algo

De paso aprovecho a dejar algo que encontre en el datasheet del lm3914 por ahi sirva para alguna version 5.6/6.6 ajja (lo estoy proando en livewire y parece que no anda, voy a seguir intentando)


----------



## mafelectronica

*Grande biker !*
atacas con el *flasheo para el shift*..... arriba !
Sobre lo del relay, me asusta el tema de tamaño por el pcb, tendré que llevar una impresión y ver que calze... entonces no importa que sea de mas de 1A ? (supongo que mecánicamente debe ser mas lento uno mas grande).. la otra interrogante, si lees arriba que edité nuevamente, es el voltaje de los condensadores.... son todos de 25v ? o podré usar de más sin perder eficiencia...
Los presets de 10k eran verticales en la versión 6....(me guio por la lista de componentes...)

Salu2 y gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Yo también me estuve guiando por ese circuito para hacerlo flashear, pero livewire ni se entera jajaj. Es otra de las cosas a probar el fin de semana.

Los componentes que comentan están bien, los electrolíticos de 25[V] sobran, y el relay es de 12[V] - 1 Polo. Todos los que compré son del mismo tamaño y entran bien en la placa.

Saludos


----------



## biker2k3

Habria que probar simulando en PROTEUS sino pasa que no la tengo muy clara con ese, de ultima protoboard...


----------



## rubio22

hola!la placa que medida es la original?por que a mi me quedo muy junto el tema del relay y el diodo que lleva ahy pegadito!sera q me imprimieron en una escala menor?o es asi la original?con una de 10x5cm me sobro un centimetro mas o menos de cada lado!esta bien? saludos


----------



## biker2k3

la medida es 8.6cm x 4.3cm pero si te entra el integrado es que esta bien la escala.. tenes razon parece que el diodo esta muy junto al rele pero bueno de ultima doblale las patitas al diodo para que quede mas lejos o soldaselo del lado de abajo.. hasta que en la prox version lo corrija mnicolau.. no es nada grave.


----------



## mafelectronica

*Rubio... como va?*

Probaste las modificaciones que hizo mnicolau, sobre la puesta a punto de la escala?
O alguien *probo el 6.5*  ??

salu2


----------



## mayday

Nadie termino algun taco con corte todavia?... videos?


----------



## ricchy1234

hay un video en un fiat en la primera pagina


----------



## hernanmix

Hola gente, disculpen mi torpesa ya q tengo vastante olvidada la electronica, quisiera hacerles una consulta. El sistema eléctrico de mi moto trabaja con 6v, para usar el tacometro tendria q cambiar el valor de algunas resistencias ya q el tacometro planteado esta hecho para trabajar con 12v, no? tendria q modificar solo eso? a proposito mi moto es 2t supongo q funciona igual. Saludos a todos y esta barbaro el foro, se pasan!


----------



## mnicolau

ricchy1234 dijo:
			
		

> hay un video en un fiat en la primera pagina



El video es justamente del fiat de mayday.

Hernanmix, bienvenido al foro. Fijate en las últimas 3 de páginas, alguien preguntó lo mismo y está la respuesta.

PD: estudiás en UTN Santa Fe? Qué carrera?

mayday, el finde voy a estar probando si llego la versión 6.5 y les comento qué tal.

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

hola!yo estoy armando la version 6.5 (regulacion mejorada) y el ic entro correctamente!bueno entonces mnicolau ya sabe una correccion para la proxima placa! otra pregunta en el circuito donde dice cdi? es la salida para la bobina?y alado esta la entrada de señal?puede ser...saludos


----------



## mnicolau

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> hola!yo estoy armando la version 6.5 (regulacion mejorada) y el ic entro correctamente!bueno entonces mnicolau ya sabe una correccion para la proxima placa! otra pregunta en el circuito donde dice cdi? es la salida para la bobina?y alado esta la entrada de señal?puede ser...saludos



Hola mauricioh, no entendí bien cual es la corrección que hay que hacer. Probaste en protoboard la nueva regulación?

*Encontré un errorcito en la 6.5, moví de lugar un diodo 1N4148 y quedó con un pad suelto, debe quedar como en la imagen que adjunto. Cuando la pruebe actualizo el archivo.*

Saludos


----------



## hernanmix

ricchy1234 dijo:
			
		

> Hernanmix, bienvenido al foro. Fijate en las últimas 3 de páginas, alguien preguntó lo mismo y está la respuesta.
> 
> PD: estudiás en UTN Santa Fe? Qué carrera?



Hola, ahora lo buscare, Estudio Ing. Eléctrica en la UTN de Santa Fe, pero me gustaba más la ing electronica y debia ir a Paraná, cosa q se me dificultaba mucho asi q temine en electrica je. Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

hernanmix dijo:
			
		

> ricchy1234 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hernanmix, bienvenido al foro. Fijate en las últimas 3 de páginas, alguien preguntó lo mismo y está la respuesta.
> 
> PD: estudiás en UTN Santa Fe? Qué carrera?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola, ahora lo buscare, Estudio Ing. Eléctrica en la UTN de Santa Fe, pero me gustaba más la ing electronica y debia ir a Paraná, cosa q se me dificultaba mucho asi q temine en electrica je. Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


Yo curso Eléctrica ahí también, 4º año. Vos en qué año estás?


----------



## mafelectronica

*Biker * 
Como va?
Tenías razón en el tema de los presets, uno de 4.7k y uno de 22k horizontales y otro de 22k vertical. Me encachile.. y por supuesto también compré mal.... che, cuanto les cuesta (en Argentina) el armado del proyecto, contando todos los materiales ? Acá acabo de conseguir todo (Milagrosamente)... datos: *LM3914N...157.-- $urug. = aprox 24.-- pesos Argentinos*. El LM7809..17.-- urug. = 2.60 arg. y rele 12v dc 15 A .. 49.-- urug. = 7.5 arg...  son algunos al boleo.... Ahí mas en cuenta no ? tirenme algún dato para cuando pase por BS. AS.
Para la resistencia de 47k da con 1/8 w ? El bolas del vendedor me dió de 4.7 en vez de 47k y rescate una de una fuente quemada, pero es chiquita , supongo que es de 1/4 o 1/8 w..  

_Salu2_


----------



## biker2k3

mafelectronica dijo:
			
		

> *Biker *
> Como va?
> Tenías razón en el tema de los presets, uno de 4.7k y uno de 22k horizontales y otro de 22k vertical. Me encachile.. y por supuesto también compré mal.... che, cuanto les cuesta (en Argentina) el armado del proyecto, contando todos los materiales ? Acá acabo de conseguir todo (Milagrosamente)... datos: *LM3914N...157.-- $urug. = aprox 24.-- pesos Argentinos*. El LM7809..17.-- urug. = 2.60 arg. y rele 12v dc 15 A .. 49.-- urug. = 7.5 arg...  son algunos al boleo.... Ahí mas en cuenta no ? tirenme algún dato para cuando pase por BS. AS.
> Las resistencia de 47k da con 1/8 w ? El bolas del vendedor me dió de 4.7 en vez de 47k y rescate una de una fuente quemada pero chiquita...
> 
> Saludos


Yo hice la version 5 creo, y me salio masomenos $35 creo que mas caro que a vos jeje, pero soy de mar del plata, nose si en Buenos Aires se conceguira ams barato.
Aca encontre una factura
lm3914  $9.40
7809      $1.5


----------



## mauricioh

buenas!tengo una duda  en el pcb de conexiones donde dice cdi es la salida para la bobina?y alado esta la entrada de señal?puede ser...saludos


----------



## mafelectronica

*como va Biker...??*
Acá estoy armando el circuito, y mirando el precio que pagaste por el lm3914.... 9.40 arg... acá vale *24.-- arg.*, como te decía... así que sin duda acá está *CARO MALLLL !!!*
Tenían razon sobre el diodo 4007, no entra al piso entre el relé y la bornera, pero se deja largo y listo... lo que noté es que el preset del shift queda con el frente tapado por el bc327 pero se deja regular por atrás (comilón...JA!).. Cuando lo pruebe (si no me mandé ninguna macana) les cuento.....

Salu2


*Mauricioh, todol bien ?*

si lo vas a conectar en un auto , fijate en la pag. 1 , el pcb de mayday,, abajo del video del Uno

Che, ahora que me fijo,,,, es válida tu duda, para *auto* la entrada de señal la toma del *negativo de la bobina*, como cualquier cuentavueltas y mayday la conecta al contacto izquierdo de la bornera.... pero en el esquema original,para *motos*, de mnicolau la señal la toma del *positivo de la bobina* (según el leer.txt del   .rar de la versión 5 ) (ojo que de encendido de motos no conozco mucho..) y en el esquema 6.5 esta conectada a la derecha de la bornera, mientras el relé no se active, da lo mismo... pero al activarse ?? *Mnicolau tiranos una soga..... 
*
Salu2


----------



## mnicolau

mafelectronica dijo:
			
		

> Che, ahora que me fijo,,,, es válida tu duda, para *auto* la entrada de señal la toma del *negativo de la bobina*, como cualquier cuentavueltas y mayday la conecta al contacto izquierdo de la bornera.... pero en el esquema original,para *motos*, de mnicolau la señal la toma del *positivo de la bobina* (según el leer.txt del   .rar de la versión 5 ) (ojo que de encendido de motos no conozco mucho..) y en el esquema 6.5 esta conectada a la derecha de la bornera, mientras el relé no se active, da lo mismo... pero al activarse ?? *Mnicolau tiranos una soga.....
> *
> Salu2



Hola maf, es correcto. En la moto se conecta al positivo mientras que en el auto, al negativo. En cada caso, dicha línea conecta la bobina con la "unidad de control". Respecto a la segunda pregunta, dá lo mismo dónde conectar.

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

hola!bueno subo unas fotos del taco me faltan 3 componentes y lo pruevo!como ven la escala de led los puse para la prueva en lo que me quedo de un vu!jaja!y para maf lo del precet es cuestion de ingeniarse!yo lo hice jaja!cuando lo pruevo comento! saludos


----------



## mafelectronica

*Como va gente....???*

Acabo de probar el taco 6.5, con mi generador de pulsos,,,(el cable amarillo de un fan de cpu,,ja!) por lo menos puedo encender 2 leds..... Probé el corte y camina, lo que me extraña es que *cuando corta *los* leds flashean*..... tome la entrada de mi derecha mirando de frente la bornera, si la conecto a la izquierda no flashean pero el corte queda abierto  ! *mnicolau...* sus servicios son requeridos !


----------



## biker2k3

Les dejo un TIP para que quede prolijo el cable plano, suelden salteando un cable, osea usen un cable plano de 20 hilos pero sueldenlo salteado, dejo una foto para que se entienda mejor jee


----------



## mnicolau

mafelectronica dijo:
			
		

> *Como va gente....???*
> 
> Acabo de probar el taco 6.5, con mi generador de pulsos,,,(el cable amarillo de un fan de cpu,,ja!) por lo menos puedo encender 2 leds..... Probé el corte y camina, lo que me extraña es que *cuando corta *los* leds flashean*..... tome la entrada de mi derecha mirando de frente la bornera, si la conecto a la izquierda no flashean pero el corte queda abierto  ! *mnicolau...* sus servicios son requeridos !



Mmm cómo hiciste la conexión? el relay va a quedar abierto siempre y cuando el led que lo activa quede encendido, es correcto que funcione así. En teoría, la parte de la línea que manda el tren de pulso, debería conectarse idealmente del lado izquierdo de la bornera (cosa de que si se activa el relay, quede conectado a la entrada de señal), dejando el lado derecho para la conexión de la línea que va a la bobina. Sería *al revés* del esquema publicado en el 1º post.

PD: se viene la semana de examen así que tuve que posponer el viaje a mi ciudad así que no tuve oportunidad de probarlo.

Saludos, mi duda más grande... funciona bien la parte de regulación? Con una fuente regulable se prueba sin problemas.


----------



## mafelectronica

*Hola Mariano*

Tenés razón, mi ventilador sigue girando sin bajar los pulsos cuando el relé se activa.... me dormí.... Me parecía lo de conectar sobre la izquierda, por eso fue mi consulta anterior con la duda de Mauricoe... ahora no entiendo porque conectada la señal en la derecha, hace abrir y cerrar el relé(como si cortara, le cambio de condensador y varía el ritmo de corte,,,) y flashean los leds, supongo que ese flasheo provoca al relé. Te aclaro que el fan levantará 2000 rpm, puedo prender 2 leds nada más, no es muy válida la prueba.... A ver si en la semana pruebo en Auto...
*ah.. arriba con el exámen !!*

pd.: ahora chequeando, en la pata del 9no led (la 11 del lm3914n ) tengo *+7.25 v  !!!!!*, obviamente *NO* prende el led pero si abre el relé aunque *no tenga* señal de entrada !!!!????


----------



## biker2k3

no entiendo si tenes conectado el rele para que corte la corriente al ventilador, capaz que flashean porque al cortar el rele bajan mucho las rpm por lo que los led se apagan...
 Igual yo tengo la version 5 en la moto y nose porque tambien cuando la moto esta a bajas rpm los leds como que parpadean, ponele los 3 primeros leds, a partir de ahi ya van prendiendo bien


----------



## mafelectronica

que haces Biker ?
Lee arriba que edite, más cosas raras.. capaz que el lm3947n este jodido, yo que sé.
Lo del corte esta ok, porque no corto la señal del ventilador con el rele, entonces como no baja la frecuencia de pulsos, el led queda prendido y el relé abierto, tiene razón mnicolau, me comí el que no bajaba las vueltas del fan. Pero ahora, el corte si lo seteas en el led 9, lo tengo siempre abierto al relé, aunque no tenga señal de entrada...
lo medí y tira 7.25 v+...   bue... conseguire otro LM3914n (che nadie tuvo problemas parecidos con la terminación N, no?)
Saludos..


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gente, mafelectronica cómo es el tema con lo del pin 9, tenés un led conectado ahí y queda siempre encendido? 

PD: gracias por lo del examen.

Biker, al problema de los leds parpadeantes lo tuve yo también en la moto y lo solucioné con un filtro en la alimentación. Una bobina en serie, electrolítico y cerámico en paralelo.

Saludos


----------



## mingo

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Dejo el diagrama que armó mayday de la conexión del tacómetro con limitador RPM, versión 6, en un automóvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



una consulta en esa foto de la conexion no es la misma que la de el archivo que hay en el rar de la version 6

ya qe la tia del rar es de 3 pines y esta es de dos, hay alguna diferencia entre una y otra? o cual recomiendan? gracias


----------



## mauricioh

HOla! mingo!en la version de tres pines existe la posibilidad de un pulsador para el corte de rpm que ese pcb no la tiene!saludos


----------



## mingo

otra duda 

en el pcb aparecen 3 hojas 
1 como es es el circuito
2 esquema de conexion 1 
3 esquema de conexion 2

son dos diferentes? que se puede optar por una conexion o por otra no?


----------



## mafelectronica

Hola Mariano...

Ahora entiendo la pregunta, estaba mal el comentario 522, puse el "obviamente" y me comí el NO.... ya lo edité nuevamente...
Entonces, le pones un led y no lo enciende pues tiene positivo, (unos +7.25 v, en lugar de negativo)  en la pata 11 del integrado que corresponde al led 9, pero si puenteas el 9 con el corte, valga la redundancia... corta... abre el relé y lo deja abierto, y todo eso sin señal alguna de entrada....rarísimo. No entiendo. Como le decía a Biker,  debe estar jodido el LM3914N. (esa N no cambia nada, no?)


----------



## mnicolau

mingo dijo:
			
		

> otra duda
> 
> en el pcb aparecen 3 hojas
> 1 como es es el circuito
> 2 esquema de conexion 1
> 3 esquema de conexion 2
> 
> son dos diferentes? que se puede optar por una conexion o por otra no?



Hola maf, todos los 3914 que probé terminan en N. Probaste colocar el corte en el led 8 o 10 para ver si te hace el mismo problema?

mingo, obvio que son diferentes, son todas las conexiones que hay que hacer... pero no las coloqué todas en la misma imagen porque no se iba a entender mucho que digamos.


----------



## mingo

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> mingo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otra duda
> 
> en el pcb aparecen 3 hojas
> 1 como es es el circuito
> 2 esquema de conexion 1
> 3 esquema de conexion 2
> 
> son dos diferentes? que se puede optar por una conexion o por otra no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola maf, todos los 3914 que probé terminan en N. Probaste colocar el corte en el led 8 o 10 para ver si te hace el mismo problema?
> 
> mingo, obvio que son diferentes, son todas las conexiones que hay que hacer... pero no las coloqué todas en la misma imagen porque no se iba a entender mucho que digamos.
Hacer clic para expandir...


no entiendo bien qe funcion haria esa conexion la nro 2, alguie la podria explicar bien? como es qe se hace. porq ya tengo todo armado me falta eso qe no l oentiendo gracias


----------



## mnicolau

mingo dijo:
			
		

> no entiendo bien qe funcion haria esa conexion la nro 2, alguie la podria explicar bien? como es qe se hace. porq ya tengo todo armado me falta eso qe no l oentiendo gracias



Te permite elegir en qué momento disparar el shift light y en qué momento el limitador de RPM. Esto dependerá del led elegido, cuando encienda dicho led, se dispara. Ahí en el esquema muestra la conexión de una llave selectora a los distintos leds.


----------



## mingo

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> mingo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no entiendo bien qe funcion haria esa conexion la nro 2, alguie la podria explicar bien? como es qe se hace. porq ya tengo todo armado me falta eso qe no l oentiendo gracias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Te permite elegir en qué momento disparar el shift light y en qué momento el limitador de RPM. Esto dependerá del led elegido, cuando encienda dicho led, se dispara. Ahí en el esquema muestra la conexión de una llave selectora a los distintos leds.
Hacer clic para expandir...


osea haber si entendi bien 

las llaves selectoras serian para indicar a cuantas rpm prende el shift y a cuantas el limitador no?

y el pulsador de limitador para qe esta?
por ejemplo yo arranco el auto y lo pulso qe haria?
se activaria y qedaria activado? ya para cuando llegue a esas vueltas corte siempre?

yo como estoy en el tema de las picadas y la electronica esto tiene pinta de servir mucho pero no entiendo ese pulsador


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! mingo!lo del sistema de la llave pulsadora elegis cuando vos deceas que se produsca el corte ya sea cuando arranca o en cualquier momento de marcha!lo de las llaves podes hacer un puente al led que vos quieras que encienda el shift y otro puente en otro led para que active el corte de rpm!A medida que aceleres y la escala de led`s suba va a llegar hasta el led que puenteaste y encendera dicha opcion que elgiste ya sea el shift o el corte de rpm!espero hayas entendido!saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Como dice mauricioh, al pulsador lo usan como "control de largada" en las picadas...


----------



## mingo

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Como dice mauricioh, al pulsador lo usan como "control de largada" en las picadas...



aa sirve de contropl de largada el pulsador del limitador?

como funcionaria en este circuito, estuve buscando en muchas paginas como hacerlo pero ninguna lo decia bien

me lo podes explicar como funciona? te lo agradezco


----------



## mafelectronica

*como va Mariano ?*

El caso se da solo con el led 9 (pata 11)
Te cuento lo que mido : estoy probando con una fuente at de pc. tengo 11.58v de entrada... luego de de la regulación del 7809 tengo 8.78 alimentando al 3914. Hasta ahi creo voy bien.. Ahora si mido los pines tomando como negativo la masa de entrada tengo (sin señal de pulsos conectada) 0 v en todas las salidas del 3914 (sin leds conectados ).....ahora midiendo como corresponde, tomando como positivo la salida para leds  de la bornera y mido el negativo en todas las salidas del 3914 tengo 0 v...bárbaro, pero si tomo como positivo los 12v + de la bornera y mido con las salidas para leds tengo en la pata 11 (led 9) 2.29 v y en las restantes 0v....y acordate que esta sin señal de entrada. ?

Mira.... *me quemó el led nro 9*.. si mido el pin del led 9 puenteado al corte me da * -1.52* tomando como + la salida para leds mientras que  el led 1  (encendido ) puenteado al corte esta en 2.17 v   ,,,, ya me estoy quemando.... tirame datos relevantes de entrada del 3914n asi chequeo y si tengo todo ok, compro otro y listo....
Desde ya , gracias....

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Hola!alguien ya probo la version 6.5 o 5.5?funciona?yo estoy a un paso!me faltan un componente y lo pruevo!saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola maf, obviamente por lo que comentás ese LM tiene problemas en el pin 9, es hora de un cambio ya... no hay más vueltas que darle.

mauricioh, nadie (que yo sepa) la probó, así que capás sos el 1º.

Saludos


----------



## mafelectronica

Como va gente ?


*Mariano*, mañana traigo otro lm3914n(no queda nada por revisar) y pruebo el taco 6.5 definitivamente.... encontré mi banco de prueba: *La bordeadora a nafta*,,, si alimento el taco con un transformador de  220 - 12v  ...no debe haber drama o la masa debe ser la misma ?...no quiero matar otro lm3914... si sale todo ok ... video de la bestia *cortando* (no el pasto....ja!).

Salu2


----------



## albermillan69

Bueno Aqui se los dejo! esta en Pruteus!


----------



## mafelectronica

*Como va, Mingo..?*

Vas a armar la* 6,* no la 6.5, y solo lo queres para *control de largada*? si es así, lo unico que debes de hacer es poner un *pulsador NA *(normal abierto) donde iría la llave selectora... Fijate en el esquema de conexiones nro.2 de la versión 6, y conecta un cable del pulsador al pin donde sale el cable rojo y el otro al pin que quieras que corte la largada... (supongo entre 3000 y 4000 rpm, para salir a full ) previa regulación de la escala de leds con tu cuentavueltas..., esto es lo mas fácil que se puede... y si no... mirá el circuito y sacá un cable con una R de 1k  siguiendo la pista de la llave selectora) donde está la R de 22k y tenes todo... shift, corte arriba y corte pulsado para largada.
Si no es así, pedile una mano a mnicolau, mayday, biker o Mauricioh que son los más participativos...


----------



## mingo

muchas gracias maf

yo arme el 6 mañana lo sueldo todo, y voy a usar el shift, corte y taco.. pero me interesa lo de control de largada para las picadas jeje.. no llegue a entender bien esa parte (no me mates jaja)
si podes explicarmelo con algun dibujo joya muchisimas gracias por la atensión

y otra para qe son cada preset y qe se regula de ahi eso me parece qe nunca lo dijeron


----------



## mnicolau

La conexión para el "control de largada" lo que te permite es mediante un pulsador, activar el limitador en un led del comienzo de la escala. Con esto, en la largada mantenés apretado el pulsador y acelerás, vas a llegar a unas ciertas RPMs a donde quedará limitando y al soltar el botón y el embrague, vas a largar a ese régimen de marcha (y no desde cero) evitando perder potencia y menor quemada de caucho... no sé si se entiende...

Saludos


----------



## mingo

mnicolau, entendi lo qe decis, de donde saco los cables para poner el boton del control?, eso no entendi bien


aa no baje la version 5 jeje. gracias mauricioh


----------



## mnicolau

mingo dijo:
			
		

> mnicolau, entendi lo qe decis, de donde saco los cables para poner el boton del control?, eso no entendi bien
> 
> 
> aa no baje la version 5 jeje. gracias mauricioh



Lo tenés dibujado en el esquema que subiste.... ahí está el pulsador y fijate donde van los cables.

Saludos


----------



## mafelectronica

*Marianooooo......*
Me estaba volviendo loco con esto.... traje otro LM3914N y me hacía lo mismo en la* pata 11*, si lo medís con el* 12+ te dá aprox 2.75,* entonces esa pata tiene -v o masa mientras este alimentado y los pines de los bc327 tienen 12v+ al vacío . Me fumé el datasheet y ví que esa pata se usa cuando unís varios lm3914... fijate..

*VLED is sensed via the 20k resistor connected to pin 11.* The
very small current (less than 100µA) that is diverted from
LED No. 9 does not noticeably affect its intensity.

Y en efecto... puse un preset y lo seteo en* 20k *y *no da mas problemas*....lo raro es que nadie lo haya notado, (porque te deja a pata si seteas el corte al led 9) o cambiaste la forma de corte para esta version 6.5 ?? (no me fije... ya estoy re-pasado...)

Le levante la pata al preset de 22k que regula la señal de entrada al IC y le mande 5v con un pote viejo de 10k, y la escala queda ok, entre 0.5v y 4.3v me anduvo impeca, entonces la señal que estoy usando del fan es un desastre...voy a probarlo con mi bordeadora dos tiempos a nafta, pero pienso alimentarlo con un transformador (comentario 543), pero tengo dudas sobre la masa, es válido que la señal sea totalmente independiente del circuito ?

Espero tu confirmación, acordate que mi electrónica es *básica y con be corta*..ja!


----------



## mnicolau

Qué raro maf, la resistencia esa se coloca cuando se lo conecta en cascada, osea 2 ICs y 20 leds. Si conectás el shift ahí  en el led 9 (en lugar del limitador) queda siempre encendido también? 

Si te solucionó el problema esa resistencia, bienvenido sea, voy a tener en cuenta para agregársela si me hace lo mismo. La verdad que no me acuerdo haber probado de conectar el limtador ahí... así que a lo mejor me hubiese hecho el mismo problema.

Ah y la gnd de la señal, debe ser la misma que la del IC, sino no veo forma de que pueda medirte. Las tensiones deben estar referenciadas al mismo GND.

PD: muy bien de tu parte por ponerte a revisar el datasheet y llegar a encontrarle la solución...

Saludos


----------



## mafelectronica

*Como andas ? Mariano...
*
Si, el shift también se queda on, a esos 3 pines le llega la misma tensión desde los 327, además el I*C calienta* bastante cuando activas ese pin 11 sin la R de 20k.... 
Bueno, a ver si aporto una solución...siempre fueron problemas y sugerencias...Ja!
Como ves la conexión del transformador con la bordeadora,,,,?, si le doy el negativo del transformador de 12v al chasis de la máquina... que decís? habrá dramas ? no quiero más problemas.... mirá si quemo circuito y encendido de la máquina... hay pierden un forista..ja!

Viste lo que te dije de la prueba de la *regulación de la escala de leds*??

Salu2 y *felíz día del trabajador para todos....*


----------



## mnicolau

mafelectronica dijo:
			
		

> *Como andas ? Mariano...
> *
> Si, el shift también se queda on, a esos 3 pines le llega la misma tensión desde los 327, además el I*C calienta* bastante cuando activas ese pin 11 sin la R de 20k....
> Bueno, a ver si aporto una solución...siempre fueron problemas y sugerencias...Ja!
> Como ves la conexión del transformador con la bordeadora,,,,?, si le doy el negativo del transformador de 12v al chasis de la máquina... que decís? habrá dramas ? no quiero más problemas.... mirá si quemo circuito y encendido de la máquina... hay pierden un forista..ja!
> 
> Viste lo que te dije de la prueba de la *regulación de la escala de leds*??
> 
> Salu2 y *felíz día del trabajador para todos....*



Buenas, entonces quedará agregada la resistencia de 20k en la versión definitiva, gracias por el aporte!

Respecto a la regulación, costó regular la escala para que mida esos valores? (entre 0.5 y 4.3V como decís), o se regula fácil con los presets el inicio y final ahora? En la versión 5 y 6 es super sensible y con el más mínimo movimiento de los presets, ya varía bastante la regulación, eso es lo que pretendo cambiar.

Y sobre la prueba en la bordeadora... yo creo que ya son suficientes pruebas.. jaja te diría que lo conectes directamente al vehículo. Si la parte de regulación anda bien, el conversor es el mismo sin ningún cambio así que tiene que funcionar bien... la parte del limitador ya la probó mayday en su auto y comprobó que funciona.

Saludos


----------



## mafelectronica

Mariano.... 
la escala queda bastante lineal..... con el pote,,,, vamos a probar con señal.... entonces descarto la bordeadora.... (hubiese quedado zarpada... imaginate cortando el jardin con shift light y rateando con el corte..jua! )...
Bueno, procurare probarlo en auto.... así tendremos confirmación de campo...

Salu2 y seguimos en contacto..

*Acá de nuevo*.... con malas noticias... probé en mi auto (bastante complicadito el tema cables por todo el enmarañado original) y anda pero la escala mal.... te cuento: masa con señal...2.90v .A 1000 rpm en la pata 5 de IC 0.26v y 1er led encendido ok,  en 3000 rpm pata 5 en 0.72 v pero solo leds 1 y 2 on, con presets recorridos al mango, recién a maso 5500 rpm enciende el 3ro... esto me hace recordar al video de Mayday, que cortaba a 3500 y a 5000 más o menos... lo que es posible de hacer en el estado actual, pero la escala no despliega.. Resumen: poca tensión en pata 5, cuando probé con fuente regulada anduvo ok, pero en los valores que te dije antes.


----------



## mnicolau

mafelectronica dijo:
			
		

> *Acá de nuevo*.... con malas noticias... probé en mi auto (bastante complicadito el tema cables por todo el enmarañado original) y anda pero la escala mal.... te cuento: masa con señal...2.90v .A 1000 rpm en la pata 5 de IC 0.26v y 1er led encendido ok,  en 3000 rpm pata 5 en 0.72 v pero solo leds 1 y 2 on, con presets recorridos al mango, recién a maso 5500 rpm enciende el 3ro... esto me hace recordar al video de Mayday, que cortaba a 3500 y a 5000 más o menos... lo que es posible de hacer en el estado actual, pero la escala no despliega.. Resumen: poca tensión en pata 5, cuando probé con fuente regulada anduvo ok, pero en los valores que te dije antes.



Maf, según comentás, no te está funcionando correctamente el conversor.. o conectaste en el lugar equivocado y eso funciona sin problemas desde siempre, corregiste el error que comenté en la página 26, post #503?


----------



## mafelectronica

Como va? 

Si Mariano,,, el diodo que quedaba al aire esta resuelto desde el principio .

Tomé pulsos directamente del negativo de la bobina en un Fiat Premio y también del sensor Hall del ditribuidor y hace lo mismo que en mi Gol... no pasa de los 3 primeros leds.
Estuve pensando si se puede *saturar el bc548*, pues en las motos que lo han testeado por lo que ví son *monocilindricas cuatro tiempos, entonces tenés 1 pulso positivo cada 2 vueltas (1 ciclo de motor)* . En autos *4 cilindros* (cuatro tiempos, obviamente) tenes *4 pulsos negativos cada 2 vueltas *. Entonces 1000 rpm en 1 cilindro es igual a pulsos de *8.33 hz*, mientras que 1000 rpm en 4 cil. es de *33.33 hz.* (Si no es así, corregime) Yo suponía tener una escala mas reactiva al tener mas frecuencia de pulsos, pero no fué así...

Habría que ver si Mayday probó esta versión, o si en la 6 la escala andaba a full...

Tiráme algún dato que pueda medir de la parte de conversión para darte más pistas...
Viste los datos de la pata 5 que te mandé no?

Abrazo....


----------



## mnicolau

Si, por los datos del pin 5 podés ver que no está convirtiendo los pulsos en tensión, te dejo la modificación en el preset de 22k para que quede igual al conversor anterior (ahí deberías tener tensión si o si), la resistencia con los pads en verde tendrías que sacarla.

Antes de hacer la modificación, medí la tensión en el puente que está al lado de ese preset haber qué onda ahí.

PD: no te hagas drama por la saturación del BC, está probado ya en 4 cilindros.


----------



## mafelectronica

Fijate que edite el mensaje anterior...sobre las frecuencias....
ya baje la modificación, cuando me haga un tiempito la pruebo...así que solo saco la R 2.2k de al lado del preset de 22k....ok.


----------



## mnicolau

mafelectronica dijo:
			
		

> Fijate que edite el mensaje anterior...sobre las frecuencias....
> ya baje la modificación, cuando me haga un tiempito la pruebo...así que solo saco la R 2.2k de al lado del preset de 22k....ok.



Si, es así como comentás el tema de los pulsos, por ahí tengo una tablita con las frecuencias de acuerdo al número de cilindros, pero no te hagas drama, tiene que funcionar bien.

Los cambios no son sólo sacar esa resistencia, fijate que los pads del preset de 22k cambian: punto medio al pin 5, un extremo a masa y el otro extremo al puente. Esos serían los cambios, debería funcionar correctamente el conversor ahí.

Saludos


----------



## mayday

Buenas, dejenme aclararles que yo NO use el tacometro de leds....por lo que si la escala mide bien o mal, no lo se, lo unico que hice fue usar el ultimo led de la escala para activar el rele y cortar el encendido... no se que version es porque lo hice hace muchisimo, si bien logre hacerlo andar hace unos 2 meses, el circuito lo habia bajado hace un monton. Les dejo el circuito que estoy usando que funciona bien. Tiene algunas modificaciones mas que no recuerdo ahora, pero despues con mas tiempo voy a abrir la caja y a mirar bien, pero se que le saque un pote y lo puentee, y a otro lo cambie por una selectora, despues les digo bien.


----------



## mafelectronica

Mayday , que haces ? 
Acabas de arruinarme el día.... pensé que habías armado el 6 por lo menos y sin modificaciones....


----------



## mnicolau

mafelectronica dijo:
			
		

> Mayday , que haces ?
> Acabas de arruinarme el día.... pensé que habías armado el 6 por lo menos y sin modificaciones....



Jajaj es el mismo circuito maf, sólo que no usó la escala de leds, los demás es igual. 

Si, en el puente deberías tener una tensión que aumenta a medida que aumentan las RPMs, regulando estaría en los 0.5V aprox y debería subir hasta unos 4V mas o menos. Medí el transistor, si está en buen estado hacé el cambio que te comenté en el preset. Lo demás componentes están bien conectados no?

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Hola!l te pregunto algo mariano! decis que las modificaciones de sacar la resis y cortar la pista del preset las hago antes de probar? o lo pruevo asi como esta?no se quemaria el ic?saludos


----------



## mnicolau

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> Hola!l te pregunto algo mariano! decis que las modificaciones de sacar la resis y cortar la pista del preset las hago antes de probar? o lo pruevo asi como esta?no se quemaria el ic?saludos



No, no tendría por qué pasarle nada al IC sin hacer esos cambios. Probá así tal cual está y sino funciona y luego de revisar todo que esté bien conectado, podrías probar la modificación en el preset.

Saludos


----------



## mafelectronica

*Mariano... *
Sin modificar la regulación :  si miro el bc548 de frente a la cara plana y patas hacia abajo empezando de mi izquierda es colector base emisor (es correcto ?)
Usando mi fan como señal...
mido el bc548 y en el colector tengo 4.12v en la base 0,37v emisor 0v... el el puente tengo 1.18 v y en la pata 5 1.05v y tengo 2 led prendidos... mido la señal y tengo con la masa 1.33v.... Te ayuda a ver algo
El bc547c es igual no ?
El regulador me tira 8.79 v ... esta dentro de lo tolerable?


----------



## mnicolau

Si, es correcto todo, y parecería estar bien el BC por lo que comentás. Vas a tener que modificar la conexión del preset y volver a probar maf...


----------



## albermillan69

Como Van con la placa del taco q les mande?

Por q Tanto Enredo para armar un circuito tan simple? el conversor de F/V queda mejor con el lm331! y queda calibrado de una vez! monten el circuito q yo les mande y veran q obtendarn mejores resultados y en menor tiempo! Y LO MEJOR DE TODO "SIN CALIBRAR NADA"

Cualquier pregunta la pueden hacer por aca


----------



## mauricioh

hola! quedaria mejor  si todo se hace por el foro pra q todos aprecien la solucion!otra cosa en que nº de post llos subiste lo quiero hacer saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Me parece muy intersante la idea de albermillan, pero hace falta un PCB para armar y probarlo o algún video del funcionamiento, una pregunta alber que no entendí de tu esquema, qué función cumple el 555 junto con el SCR?

Igualmente sigo bancando mi versión del tacómetro, el tema de "renegar" está en los conocimientos y la experiencia de cada uno, además la regulación no es nada dificil de hacer y con la corrección en la misma que se está tratando de implementar, quedaría bien completo y no tomaría mas de un par de minutos para regular.

Otro punto... el tema de la regulación no lo veo como algo desfavorable, todo lo contrario, ya que permite elegir la cantidad de leds encendidos mientras regula. También, poder definir el fin de escala permite usar toda la escala (o parte de ella) como "shift light" tal cual tienen los autos de F1 o el Pagani Zonda por dar unos ejemplos... estos tienen una escala de 6 leds en el volante, los cuales al encenderse todos comienzan a parpadear inidicando la señal de shift light. Esto podría hacerse sin demasiados problemas, es cuestión de creatividad.

Albermillan comentaste que tu tacómetro no necesita regularse ya que lo pensas destinar con fines comerciales, este es un proyecto que comparto sin ningún fin comercial y por lo tanto cada uno puede adaptarlo a sus necesidades.

PD: mingo, en el 1º post tenés bien explicado cuales versiones funcionan. La 5 y 6 funcionan.

Saludos


----------



## albermillan69

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Me parece muy intersante la idea de albermillan, pero hace falta un PCB para armar y probarlo o algún video del funcionamiento, una pregunta alber que no entendí de tu esquema, qué función cumple el 555 junto con el SCR?
> 
> Albermillan comentaste que tu tacómetro no necesita regularse ya que lo pensas destinar con fines comerciales, este es un proyecto que comparto sin ningún fin comercial y por lo tanto cada uno puede adaptarlo a sus necesidades.
> 
> Saludos



Bueno le Coloque el 555 porq no se si el scr se activa con un cero o con un pulso positivo! entoces como el 555 va a oscilar muy rapido lo activa y desactiva! pero tengo pensado colocarle un rele de manera tal q como el rele es mas lento salga mayor cantidad de mezcla por el escape y tener mas fueguito! jejejej claro teniendo el escape muy caliente!

ahhh! si mi diseño es mas comercial! pero les subo este porq ya cambie mi diceño por completo usando un pic y colocandole mas funciones y programacion digital (con pulsadores) Osea la seleccion del corte!

si te vas cuenta la salida del lm331 varia de 0 a 5V claro 5v con 400Hz de entrada q serian las 10000RPM no?

Si mi conversion esta mala me dicen y la corrijo! yo dije q 400Hz son 10000RPM

Saludos.. Y gracias por comenzar a aceptar mi diseño!

Lo q si no logre fue hacer q los led se encendiera uno solo! ya q el led 10 o 11 (no recuerdo) no encendia! y pense q seria un problema del proteus! pero al ver q alguien por aca tiene ese problema o algo similar preferi dejarlo q se enciendan todos a medida q suben las rpm!

Para los q no tienen proteus aqui esta la parte del conversor de F/V...

Solo tengo una duda los lm3914 se alimentan con q voltaje?


----------



## mnicolau

Ojo que la frecuencia depende del número de cilindros del motor, por ejemplo: en un 4 cilindros, 333[Hz] representan 10000[RPM] mientras que en un 6 cilindros son 500[hz] y en una moto monocilindro serían 83.3[Hz], por lo tanto tu conversor necesitaría la misma regulación que el mío. 
En realidad 400[Hz] no representan 10000 RPM para ningún número de cilindros si no me equivoco.

Otra cosa.. el SCR vendría a realizar la limtación de RPM en tu esquema? Cómo lo hace? El oscilador que armaste con el 555 lo haría activarse y desactivarse pero eso sólo interrumpiría la señal que va al conversor o no?

Saludos


----------



## albermillan69

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Ojo que la frecuencia depende del número de cilindros del motor, por ejemplo: en un 4 cilindros, 333[Hz] representan 10000[RPM] mientras que en un 6 cilindros son 500[hz] y en una moto monocilindro serían 83.3[Hz], por lo tanto tu conversor necesitaría la misma regulación que el mío.
> En realidad 400[Hz] no representan 10000 RPM para ningún número de cilindros si no me equivoco.
> 
> Otra cosa.. el SCR vendría a realizar la limtación de RPM en tu esquema? Cómo lo hace? El oscilador que armaste con el 555 lo haría activarse y desactivarse pero eso sólo interrumpiría la señal que va al conversor o no?
> 
> Saludos



estas en todo lo cierto! se interrumpe la señal! 

Y respecto a la frecuencia tengo entendido q depende es de los tiempos del motor y no de los cilindros! y por lo general son de carros son 4 tiempos! o no?


----------



## mafelectronica

*Mariano..*
_*
EXITO...*_. hice las modificaciones que me indicaste y mi fancito llena la escala y se regula...lástima no tener frecuencímetro en el tester, me guío por la tensión que le dejo pasar al fan con un pote. Ahora tengo que probar la tan temida *"sensibilidad"* en mi auto....bueno, pero luego de calentarme por 10 dias y pensando que el lm3914 estaba jodido.... una buena por fin!!!
Asi que entonces la regulación beta, no camino.... pero hay que seguir trabajando ehh....*Dato*: con la regulación beta mi fan a full levantaba 2 led y tiraba en la pata 5, 1.05v. Ahora con 2 led tiene los mismos valores, pero mi tension de señal es de 0.80v,  cuando con la beta era de 1.33 v 

otra : el lm3914 cuando la escala esta a full 4.49v en pata 5, levanta un poco *de temperatura ...*
con leds normalitos....difusos...


----------



## mauricioh

hola! mafelectronicalas modificacion de las que hablas son sobre el pads del precets y sacar la resistencia de 2k2?saludos y te felicito por el aporte a la solucion!


----------



## mauricioh

Hola!no hay problema pero me veo mejor con el nick mauricoh jaja!con onda!ahora si el tacometro funciona bien con las modificaciones que realiazo mariano!ya la podriamos dejar en la version final!por ahora para que vayan probando!voy a probar si no anda mi placa vuelvo a hacer la placa con las modificaciones!saludos


----------



## albermillan69

mafelectronica dijo:
			
		

> Como andan ?
> 
> *Albermillan*, te dejo la fórmula para cálculo de frecuencia en motores 4 tiempos.
> 
> *f (hz) = (rmp/60) x (nro. de cilindros/2)*
> 
> Entonces  a 10*.000 rpm* en un cuatro tiempos de cuatro cilindros la frecuencia de chispa (la señal para el circuito) es de *333.33 hz .
> *
> Mirá comentario nro. 561 y el de Mnicolau 581.
> 
> Salu2



ya logre calibrar nuevamente el conversor F/V de mi diseño y le tomo el truco para no estar calibrando nada! asi q lo sigo recomendando! jejejeje


----------



## albermillan69

Aqui les va! para un 8 y un 4 cilindros!

el dips switch hace el cambio para 4 u 8 cilindros!


La mayoria de Ustedes donde viven? osea en q parte del mundo?


----------



## albermillan69

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> mafelectronica dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Alber, tu circuito no era con pics al final? para qué es el circuito que subiste? funciona? lo probaste? Porque queda más complejo y con mayor número de componentes que el que estoy mostrando y cumple la misma función... Ah y no entiendo todavía cual es la función del SCR ahí.
> Saludos*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Por q es mas complejo? Porq no hay q calibrar nada!
> Para q es el SCR? Para cortar la señal q va hacia la bobina q a su vez es la misma señal q llega al circuito! claro hay q saber ubicar en taco y el SCR o RELE para q no se vea feo o para q el taco ni se entere q el motor esta fallando por no tener chispa es sus bujias!
> 
> Espero q esta vez si me entiendas!*
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## Dano

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> La conexión para el "control de largada" lo que te permite es mediante un pulsador, activar el limitador en un led del comienzo de la escala. Con esto, en la largada mantenés apretado el pulsador y acelerás, vas a llegar a unas ciertas RPMs a donde quedará limitando y al soltar el botón y el embrague, vas a largar a ese régimen de marcha (y no desde cero) evitando perder potencia y menor quemada de caucho... no sé si se entiende...
> 
> Saludos



Hola Mariano.

Ademas ese control de largada deberia estar calculado para que limite en las rpms que el turbo levanta presión, con el fin de que cuando largues el turbo este full y el motor no caiga en rpms...

Saludos

PD: Ando medio desaparecido me voy a poner al dia con este tema... veo que lograste diseñar correctamente el limitador felicitaciones ^^


----------



## mafelectronica

*Mariano*, probé en el auto..

Te paso voltajes en pata 5 del IC :
1000 rpm -----1.54v------1 led on
1500-----------2.06v------2
2000-----------2.50v----- 4
2500-----------2.82v----- 5
3000-----------3.07v----- 6
4000-----------3.50v----- 7


No puede maniobrar demasiado, estaba metiendo un kilombito importante con el escape.... 
Fijate, que en lo proporcional que debe de ser la escala, hay un drama.. arrancamos a tener señal, al encender el auto, a partir de 850 a 1000 rpm y para prender el 1er led necesité 1.5v, si la conversión frecuencia/tensión es directamente proporcional,  no me cierra... Si se lograra establecer bien los  33.33 hz (en mi caso 4 cil. 4T) a cuantos volts corresponden entonces si se podría ajustar el lm3914n (afinar el voltaje de ref. a partir de los 1.25v predeterminados del ic) (por lo que pude agarrar del datasheet)
Acá podemos tener una pista ya que trabajamos con 4.35v aprox, en pata 6: 
     Note 3: Accuracy is measured referred to +10.000VDC at pin 6, with 0.000 VDC at pin 4. At lower full-scale voltages, buffer and comparator offset voltage may add
significant error

Sobre la temperatura me quedo tranqui..
     The LM3914 is rated for operation from 0°C to +70°C.

Tiráme algún dato de como arrancaste con los cálculos del voltaje de ref. para establecer el divisor, sobre lo que generás con el conversor....... si suena enredado aclará sin miramientos.... ya sabes que lo mío es super *"vásico"*

salu2...


----------



## albermillan69

*MAFE!!!!!*_

Arma el q yo postie! q no necesita calibracion! solo tienes q dejar en la resistencia Rt la de 200K! para el motor de 4cil!

y fijate q tiene un OPAM (para evitar la recarga a la salida del conversor LM331) q varia de 0 a 5V con un divisor de voltaje lo adapte a los LM3914 (varian de 0 a 2.5V) a los 333.33Hz se monta en las 1.0000 RPM (que seria el led 20) y 33.33Hz en las 1.000RPM (que seria el led 2)

Confien en lo q les digo! un foro se crea para compartir conocimientos o no? aqui entonces esta mi aporte! Aprovechenlo!

Con la resistencia Rt=100K es para un 8CIL y con Rt=400K para uno de 2CIL._

En el post#599 esta el diagrama modificado

Ah! y quizas tu lm3914 se calienta porq no soporta los 3.5V creo q maximo soporta 2.5 o casi 3V en la entrada de su señal!


----------



## maxi1330

albermillan69, que se regula con RV1?
gracias.


----------



## albermillan69

maxi1330 dijo:
			
		

> albermillan69, que se regula con RV1?
> gracias.



sera con R1? y es una resistencia q da el data! solo se puede manejar Rt! Ahhh! R12 no va! solo la coloque para probar con el dips! tal cual como esta funciona para 4 y 8 Cil!

a ya! tu me hablas en el 555! ese en el tiempo de encendido o apagado! no recuerdo! pero si lo graduas estando en el corte o limitando veras o notaras la diferencia!

Ah! para la proxima especifique mas o menos donde esta el componente porq esto tiene varias resistencias!


----------



## maxi1330

a esto me referia


----------



## albermillan69

maxi1330 dijo:
			
		

> a esto me referia[/img]



a ya! tu me hablas en el 555! ese en el tiempo de encendido o apagado (para el SCR o rele)! no recuerdo! pero si lo graduas estando en el corte o limitando veras o notaras la diferencia!

Ah! para la proxima especifique mas o menos donde esta el componente porq esto tiene varias resistencias!


Y este q esta aqui se va a dormir! tengo clases en la mañana! y tengo un sueñooooo!


----------



## chechoa

hola albermillan69, como estas, queria saber si tu proyecto tambien sirve para un 6 cilindros, ademas cuanto seria un costo aproximado del proyecto, desde ya gracias saludos.


----------



## mingo

gente como va?

yo arme la version 6, mucho lio meterle mano para hacer la 6.5 o armo otra placa nueva?

ah y otra cosa en que parte esta el tema del taco solo, osea la conexion de los leds,, eso no lo tengo...

gracias


----------



## albermillan69

chechoa dijo:
			
		

> hola albermillan69, como estas, queria saber si tu proyecto tambien sirve para un 6 cilindros, ademas cuanto seria un costo aproximado del proyecto, desde ya gracias saludos.



solo cambia Rt por una resistencia de 135K

el resto queda igual!

CIL   4     !   6      !  8      !
--------------------------------
Rt   200k !  135k  !  100k

Ya asi queda todo listo! para los piques!

Y no  tengo idea de como sera el costo por aquellos lados! pero aqui en venezuela por lo general todo es un poco mas costoso! pero cuando uno tiene ganas de hacer algo hace lo imposible por hacerlo!

Y no se si se adapta a alguna de las versiones porq vuelvo y repito!! yo diseñe todo para *NO *calibrar nada!!! Y en mi diseño uso 20 leds!!!


----------



## beto816

Aver si alguien le sirve y me cuenten si le anda 

Tacómetro digital
Siguiendo con los diagramas de tacómetros, aquí les presento el de un digital, siendo más completo que los anteriores, también el montaje es un tanto más complicado.
Este circuito consta de tres secciones, para la visualización de las revoluciones por minuto, las cuales se convertirán tomando en cuenta que se basa en el cierre y apertura de los platinos del vehículo, las tres sección son:
1. GENERADOR DE PULSOS
2. BASE DE TIEMPO
3. CONTADORES
EL GENERADOR DE PULSOS:
Tomando en cuenta que son los platinos los encargados de aportar, en primera instancia los pulsos, cuando ejecutan su trabajo, al abrir y cerrar sus contactos para generar el alto voltaje en la bobina y luego esta, a las bujías; esto provoca la generación de corrientes inducidas con picos de alto voltaje.
Sabiendo esto, debemos de atenuar y convertir estas corrientes en pulsos cuadrados que sean compatibles con los circuitos digitales que procesarán toda la información y que nos darán la lectura final.
Veamos como está configuarada la sección de entrada, encargada de recolectar la información analógica: R4, C2, C3, R5 y C4, forman un filtro pasa-bajos para que toda señal de R.F. generada por la bobina sea eliminada, el zener(puede estar entre 2 y 4 voltios) limita la corriente de entrada en los pines 1 y 2 del IC3. La s otras compuestas del IC3 estan implementando un Flip Flop monoestable, el cual hace la función de anti-rebotes (circuito debounce), garantizando así que los pulsos de salida sean iguales a la frecuencia por minuto de los ciclos de cierre-apertura de los platinos.
BASE DE TIEMPO:
Bien, ya tenemos los pulsos, pero aún falta algo para que el tacómetro funcione a plenitud, necesitamos entonces un circuito que sincronice el sistema para que las lecturas correspondan exactamente a ciclos por minuto.
Este circuito es la base de tiempos para la toma de datos, habilitar las memorias(latch) y borrar de los contadores las lecturas(retorno a cero).
El IC1 es el encargado de oscilar y generar los pulsos de sincronismo, cada pulso es generado en un tiempo de 150 milisegundos. El IC2 es un doble monoestable el cual se utiliza para habilitar (Enable)los circuitos de memoria(latch) y retornar a cero los contadores (Ro).
LOS CONTADORES:
Estos consisten en dos circuitos contadores de décadas, configurados de tal forma para que puedan mostrar los cientos y miles de las revoluciones por minuto (RPM), las decenas y centenas se obviaron porque un motor no revoluciona tan bajo. Los resistores de R10 a R23 son las limitadoras de crriente para cada uno de los segmentos de los display de cátodo común, en los cuales se visualizarán las lecturas.
FUENTE DE ALIMENTACIÓN:
Los integrados lógicos TTL únicamente trabajan con 5 voltios, por lo que hará una fuente regulada para que entregue este voltaje; la fuente tomará el voltaje de la batería y el regulardor entregará los 5 V. necesarios, esta función está a cargo del IC10.
Display de 7 segmentos COMO AJUSTAMOS EL CIRCUITO:
Toda vez que está terminado el tacómetro viene la parte de ajustarlo, esto se hace con R2 hasta que la frecuencia del IC1 sea la adecuada y así los display nos den las verdaderas revoluciones por minuto a las que el motor está girando.
Miliampérimetro para visualizar revoluciones Para el ajute correcto se debe de hacer con un generador del cual conozcamos su frecuencia, lo más práctico sería los ciclos de la corrriente alterna, colocando un transformador de 110/220 V. (primario) 6 V. (secundario).

Lista de componentes
Capacitores:
C1: 1 µF 25 V.
C2: 0.15µF 200V
C3: 0.65µF 200V.
C4: 0.0047 µF 25 V.
C5 - C8 - C9: 0.1 µF 25 V.
C6 - C7: 500 pF 25 V.
Diodos:
D1: Zener de 3.3 V. D2: 1N4001



Circuitos integrados
IC1: LM555
IC2: 74123
IC3: 7400
IC4: 7490
IC5: 7490
IC6: 7475
IC7: 7475
IC8: 7448
IC9: 7448
IC10: LM340K5
Resistores:
Todos a 1/4 vatio 10% de tolerancia
R1: 30K
R2: 1 MEg.
R3: 47K
R4: 1K
R5: 10K
R6: 470 ohmios
R7: 1K
R8 - R9: 4.7K
R10 á R23: 330 ohmios
2 display de cátodo común para visualizar las revoluciones.


----------



## albermillan69

beto816 dijo:
			
		

> Aver si alguien le sirve y me cuenten si le anda
> 
> 
> Display de 7 segmentos COMO AJUSTAMOS EL CIRCUITO:
> Toda vez que está terminado el tacómetro viene la parte de ajustarlo, esto se hace con R2 hasta que la frecuencia del IC1 sea la adecuada y así los display nos den las verdaderas revoluciones por minuto a las que el motor está girando.
> Miliampérimetro para visualizar revoluciones Para el ajute correcto se debe de hacer con un generador del cual conozcamos su frecuencia, lo más práctico sería los ciclos de la corrriente alterna, colocando un transformador de 110/220 V. (primario) 6 V. (secundario).



Para q utilizar otro circuito q se tenga q ajustar? Imaginence q monte los dos circuitos el de led y este! seria todo un desastre en los ajustes!

Si ya con el primero se les ha hecho dificil! como sera con este? y ajustar un 555 como q si fuera muy facil!

yo me sigo quedando con mi diseño!!! Y hablando de eso como van los q me estan ayudando con el PCB? si es q hay algun Voluntario!!!!


----------



## beto816

Solamente era un aporte para alguien que le interese uno digital nada mas …….


Y ya probaste ese circuito albermillan69 ¿? Ya voy a bajar el proteus para ver ese circuito
Me párese interesante aunque ya estoy apunto de armar el q esta en la pagina 1 porque por lo menos varios lo han echo con buen resultado y si tengo problema para eso esta el foro………..


----------



## albermillan69

beto816 dijo:
			
		

> Solamente era un aporte para alguien que le interese uno digital nada mas …….
> 
> 
> Y ya probaste ese circuito albermillan69 ¿? Ya voy a bajar el proteus para ver ese circuito
> Me párese interesante aunque ya estoy apunto de armar el q esta en la pagina 1 porque por lo menos varios lo han echo con buen resultado y si tengo problema para eso esta el foro………..



la parte de conversion F/V ya esta comprobado! me arroja los valores calculados! lo q pasa es q yo estoy haciendo mi diseño diferente al de la pag 1! ya q el mio trae los 20 led y ademas marca las RPM en displays de una sola vez! pero al estar lista la parte del conversor todo es mas facil! por ejemplo para los led!

Q tengas suerte en la calibracion! ya q por lo q he leido muchos an tenido problemas!

Por cierto para q motor lo vas a armar?


----------



## beto816

Bueno yo tengo un Renault 11 es 1.6 de 4 cilindros con platino y estoy planeando colocarle el circuito me gusta el circuito que esta en la primara pagina pero seria mucho mas moderno con un display total necesitas que cuenten las dos primeras cifras nada mas ya que los demás le puedes poner “0”  ……….

Me guste el proyecto que estas armando y me gustaría verlo para compara con el de la pagina 1.
Estuve viendo un circuito en las paginas anteriores pero me parecio  +o-


----------



## albermillan69

beto816 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno yo tengo un Renault 11 es 1.6 de 4 cilindros con platino y estoy planeando colocarle el circuito me gusta el circuito que esta en la primara pagina pero seria mucho mas moderno con un display total necesitas que cuenten las dos primeras cifras nada mas ya que los demás le puedes poner “0”  ……….
> 
> Me guste el proyecto que estas armando y me gustaría verlo para compara con el de la pagina 1.
> Estuve viendo un circuito en las paginas anteriores pero me parecio  +o-



el q yo postie es casi igual al de la pag 1 pero no se necesita calibrar nada osea ese fue mi aporte! ademas le adiciona 10 led! para hacer mas precisa la escala! 

En mi caso estoy utilizando un pic ya q lo voy a hacer para uso comercial!

Un renault 11? años q yo no veo un carro de esos aqui en venezuela! de donde tu eres?


----------



## mnicolau

Esta tarde estuve haciendo pruebas.. funciona 10 puntos todo (me falta probar otros valores de "cap" para variar la velocidad de corte nada más)... revisen que alguna macana se mandaron.

YouTube - Prueba tacÃ³metro digital + shift light + limitador RPM

El shift y el limitador están seteados bien "temprano" para no tener que acelerar tanto en vacío en la prueba.
Ah y el gran tema que se viene discutiendo... calibración, tiempo requerido: 2 aceleradas.

Saludos


----------



## turbojet

Hola, e ido a comprar los componentes pero no tenian el 7809 e cogido el 7810 supongo que  me sirve igual?

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

turbojet dijo:
			
		

> Hola, e ido a comprar los componentes pero no tenian el 7809 e cogido el 7810 supongo que  me sirve igual?
> 
> Saludos



Mmm yo hubiese comprado un 7808, los reguladores necesitan 3[V] más en la entrada que en la salida.. pero bueno, probalo igual.

Mingo, la explicación está en el primer post.

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

hola! mariano me podrias contestar lo q te pregunte en los siguientes post 628 y 636....asi termino con mis dudas!saludos y disculpa la molestia


----------



## mafelectronica

Mauricioh,,, como va?
acordate lo que me quemo ese maldito led 9 (pata 11) hasta que revolviendo en el data había que agregarle una r de 20k, si no lo haces , solo con la alimentacion conectada, pones el corte, el shift o el control de largada y se abre el relé..  Mnicolau ya incorporo la mod. en la placa....


salu2


----------



## turbojet

Ya tengo el circuito echo y por cierto se me olvidó poner forosdelectronica.com  lo siento

http://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=circuito.jpg

Un saludo!


----------



## mnicolau

turbojet dijo:
			
		

> Ya tengo el circuito echo y por cierto se me olvidó poner forosdelectronica.com  lo siento
> 
> http://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=circuito.jpg
> 
> Un saludo!



De qué es ese circuito turbojet?


----------



## turbojet

el 6.10 echo en el multisim.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

turbojet dijo:
			
		

> el 6.10 echo en el multisim.
> 
> Saludos



Pero.. en el pdf que subí ya se encuentra el PCB listo para imprimir (página 4)... o hiciste otro por algo en especial?

*PD: *acabo de editar el 6.10, le faltaba una pista al PCB.

Saludos


----------



## turbojet

Por cierto una duda que tensión tengo que meter donde pone +Vled? 3,8V 12V?


----------



## mnicolau

Faltaba unir el emisor del TR a masa. En +VLed no tenés que meter ninguna tensión.. ahí se conecta el positivo de todos los leds, como está en el esquema.


----------



## turbojet

Vale otra duda jajaja que pesao que soy.

E estado mirando y me llegan 4 cables a la bobina 1 es Pone STOP ( si lo quito la moto no se para ) otro es verde ( e medido con el tester y me llegan 50V en alterna) otro es rojo que me llegan cosas raras y el otro es masa cual se ellos tengo que conectar? Ati nicolau que cables te llegan esque no encuentro el esquema electrico.

Un saludo


----------



## mafelectronica

*Mingo*... te reposteo ...

*OJO gente*, en moto hay que tener cuidado, de no ponérsela de sombrero, larguen el embriague de a poco *antes* de soltar el pulsador...

*mnicolau escribió: *

La conexión para el "control de largada" lo que te permite es mediante un pulsador, activar el limitador en un led del comienzo de la escala. Con esto, en la largada mantenés apretado el pulsador y acelerás, vas a llegar a unas ciertas RPMs a donde quedará limitando y al soltar el botón y el embrague, vas a largar a ese régimen de marcha (y no desde cero) evitando perder potencia y menor quemada de caucho... no sé si se entiende...

    Saludos

*Turbo*, el que tenes que interrumpir es el positivo, pero como tenes 2 en duda, fijate que sea el que viene desde el CDI.... (*nota:* va con buena onda... tené paciencia para las respuestas... hay obligaciones... como trabajo y estudio.... no te calentés)

Salu2


----------



## turbojet

mafelectronica dijo:
			
		

> *Mingo*... te reposteo ...
> 
> *OJO gente*, en moto hay que tener cuidado, de no ponérsela de sombrero, larguen el embriague de a poco *antes* de soltar el pulsador...
> 
> *mnicolau escribió: *
> 
> La conexión para el "control de largada" lo que te permite es mediante un pulsador, activar el limitador en un led del comienzo de la escala. Con esto, en la largada mantenés apretado el pulsador y acelerás, vas a llegar a unas ciertas RPMs a donde quedará limitando y al soltar el botón y el embrague, vas a largar a ese régimen de marcha (y no desde cero) evitando perder potencia y menor quemada de caucho... no sé si se entiende...
> 
> Saludos
> 
> *Turbo*, el que tenes que interrumpir es el positivo, pero como tenes 2 en duda, fijate que sea el que viene desde el CDI.... (*nota:* va con buena onda... tené paciencia para las respuestas... hay obligaciones... como trabajo y estudio.... no te calentés)
> 
> Salu2



Gracias! por cierto no hay prisa no e querido meter prisa, a habido un mal entendido   .

Saludos


----------



## turbojet

Hola, e mirado y de la bobina me salen 4 cables (verde,rojo,blanco y amarillo),de esos 4. tres se van a la bobina (el verde,rojo y blanco) y luego de la bobina al contador de revoluciones van los 4 que salen de la bobina.

El amarillo a unas 10.000 rpm me lleva cerca de 50V en corriente alterna

mirar: YouTube - Tension de bobina

y esto es lo que me sale
http://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagensys.jpg

Saludos!


----------



## mauricioh

Hola!fiajte el cable que viene del "CDI" y luego va al contador creo que es el que tenes que probar!saludos


----------



## turbojet

Ya si es eso que vienen 4 cables y para averiguar cual es, tengo que sacar el volante de inercia y todo!...


----------



## mnicolau

turbojet dijo:
			
		

> Hola, e mirado y de la bobina me salen 4 cables (verde,rojo,blanco y amarillo),de esos 4. tres se van a la bobina (el verde,rojo y blanco) y luego de la bobina al contador de revoluciones van los 4 que salen de la bobina.
> 
> El amarillo a unas 10.000 rpm me lleva cerca de 50V en corriente alterna
> 
> mirar: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXlHMNraCzc
> 
> y esto es lo que me sale
> http://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagensys.jpg
> 
> Saludos!



La verdad que no sabría decirte a cual conectar.. no se me presentó nunca uno así. Yo trataría de encontrar el esquema eléctrico de la moto o aunque sea el código de colores de cables del fabricante (a cada color de cable lo usan para una cierta función).

No se si ya armaste la placa pero sino, podrías armar simplemente un voltímetro con el LM3914 y meterle la señal AC del cable amarillo (a través de un rectificador). Ahí tendrías tu tacómetro a leds sin el conversor frecuencia-tensión (ya que aprovecharías la señal del cable amarillo).

PD: a cuántas RPM regula tu moto?

Saludos


----------



## turbojet

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> turbojet dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola, e mirado y de la bobina me salen 4 cables (verde,rojo,blanco y amarillo),de esos 4. tres se van a la bobina (el verde,rojo y blanco) y luego de la bobina al contador de revoluciones van los 4 que salen de la bobina.
> 
> El amarillo a unas 10.000 rpm me lleva cerca de 50V en corriente alterna
> 
> mirar: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXlHMNraCzc
> 
> y esto es lo que me sale
> http://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagensys.jpg
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La verdad que no sabría decirte a cual conectar.. no se me presentó nunca uno así. Yo trataría de encontrar el esquema eléctrico de la moto o aunque sea el código de colores de cables del fabricante (a cada color de cable lo usan para una cierta función).
> 
> No se si ya armaste la placa pero sino, podrías armar simplemente un voltímetro con el LM3914 y meterle la señal AC del cable amarillo (a través de un rectificador). Ahí tendrías tu tacómetro a leds sin el conversor frecuencia-tensión (ya que aprovecharías la señal del cable amarillo).
> 
> PD: a cuántas RPM regula tu moto?
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


Hola, osea del cable amarillo hago un rectificador con solo 4 diodos y un condensador?

no entiendo la pregunta de a cuanto regula mi moto

Un saludo!


----------



## mnicolau

turbojet dijo:
			
		

> Hola, osea del cable amarillo hago un rectificador con solo 4 diodos y un condensador?
> 
> no entiendo la pregunta de a cuanto regula mi moto
> 
> Un saludo!



Si, pueden ser sólo 2 diodos también, condensadores para filtrar y luego un preset como divisor de tensión (para regular la tensión a la entrada del 3914). Osea estaría cumpliendo la misma función que tu multímetro en el video, pero con escala de leds, osea, un tacómetro a leds...

Me refería al ralentí de tu moto, a cuantas RPM es? En ese momento en el video, en el que el voltímetro indicaba 10[V] cuantas RPM eran?

Saludos


----------



## turbojet

A unas 2.000 rpm me marca 10V alterna


----------



## mnicolau

turbojet dijo:
			
		

> A unas 2.000 rpm me marca 10V alterna



Es lo que pensaba... si a las 10000 RPM tenés unos 50[V], serían 1000 RPM cada 5[V]. Yo tomaría la señal de ahí que es bien lineal, haciendo el circuito como te dije y listo.


----------



## turbojet

Hola, una pregunta, de cuanto tiene que ser la resistencia o potenciometro que le debo de poner a la salida de la fuente de alimentación? si hago un puente rectificador 50XRaiz de 2= 70,70V aproximadamente tendré a la salida de este. Que es lo máximo que le puedo inyectar al LM3914?

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

turbojet dijo:
			
		

> Hola, una pregunta, de cuanto tiene que ser la resistencia o potenciometro que le debo de poner a la salida de la fuente de alimentación? si hago un puente rectificador 50XRaiz de 2= 70,70V aproximadamente tendré a la salida de este. Que es lo máximo que le puedo inyectar al LM3914?
> 
> Saludos



Te dejo el esquema, a la salida del rectificador vas a tener unos 70[V] máx, pero gracias al divisor de tensión con el preset RV1 bajás esa tensión para poder medirla con el LM3914. RV2 podría reemplazarse por una resistencia fija de acuerdo a la tensión de referencia que desees.

Por ejemplo, movés el preset hasta que la tensión máxima sea de unos 10[V] a la entrada del LM3914 (pin 5), y colocás una resistencia de unos 7k o regulás RV2 hasta tener esa resistencia.

PD: mingo, es muy probable que tengas alguna explosión en el escape si dejás limitando varios segundos ya que algo de combustible pasa sin ser quemada.

Saludos


----------



## RODRIGO

me quedo una duda sobre el calculo de la frecuencia a cuantas rmp equivale.
 f= (rpm/60).(nº de cilindro/2)            el ultimo calcula si la moto es dos cilindros se divide por dos y luego se multiplica por el valor que dio  las rpm /60¿ o se deja en dos no mas.. gracias


----------



## mnicolau

RODRIGO dijo:
			
		

> me quedo una duda sobre el calculo de la frecuencia a cuantas rmp equivale.
> f= (rpm/60).(nº de cilindro/2)            el ultimo calcula si la moto es dos cilindros se divide por dos y luego se multiplica por el valor que dio  las rpm /60¿ o se deja en dos no mas.. gracias



Con 2 cilindros y 4 tiempos tenés 1 chispa por vuelta de cigueñal. El término (nº de cilindro/2) es igual a 1, así que te queda las RPM/60 para determinar la frecuencia.

Armate un oscilador astable, puede ser con un 555, buscalo que es muy común y sencillo de armar.

Saludos


----------



## turbojet

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> turbojet dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola, una pregunta, de cuanto tiene que ser la resistencia o potenciometro que le debo de poner a la salida de la fuente de alimentación? si hago un puente rectificador 50XRaiz de 2= 70,70V aproximadamente tendré a la salida de este. Que es lo máximo que le puedo inyectar al LM3914?
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Te dejo el esquema, a la salida del rectificador vas a tener unos 70[V] máx, pero gracias al divisor de tensión con el preset RV1 bajás esa tensión para poder medirla con el LM3914. RV2 podría reemplazarse por una resistencia fija de acuerdo a la tensión de referencia que desees.
> 
> Por ejemplo, movés el preset hasta que la tensión máxima sea de unos 10[V] a la entrada del LM3914 (pin 5), y colocás una resistencia de unos 7k o regulás RV2 hasta tener esa resistencia.
> 
> PD: mingo, es muy probable que tengas alguna explosión en el escape si dejás limitando varios segundos ya que algo de combustible pasa sin ser quemada.
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


Hola nicolau!.

E echo el conversor AC a DC y se me carga el condensador y no varía se queda en unos 12V.
No e usado un consensador de 100uF e usado uno de 470uF nose si será por eso...

Un saludo


----------



## mnicolau

turbojet dijo:
			
		

> Hola nicolau!.
> 
> E echo el conversor AC a DC y se me carga el condensador y no varía se queda en unos 12V.
> No e usado un consensador de 100uF e usado uno de 470uF nose si será por eso...
> 
> Un saludo



Mmm cómo lo armaste? colocaste el preset luego del condensador tal cual está en el esquema? Cómo hiciste la prueba?

Mingo, se conecta en el lado izquierdo de la bornera donde se conecta la bobina.


----------



## turbojet

Hola el esquema es como el siguiente, el preset (potenciometro?) lo puse después del condensador claro.

http://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dibujonuj.jpg

Puede ser que no varíe porque lo e echo sin carga?

Un saludo


----------



## mnicolau

turbojet dijo:
			
		

> Hola el esquema es como el siguiente, el preset (potenciometro?) lo puse después del condensador claro.
> 
> http://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dibujonuj.jpg
> 
> Puede ser que no varíe porque lo e echo sin carga?
> 
> Un saludo



Como comenta mauricioh... tenés que conectar el preset con los extremos en paralelo y el pin del medio sería tu nueva salida, debés poder regular la tensión si o sí de esa forma.

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

HOla!estuve viendo por esta pagina y encontre este pcb de un tacometro en cascada 20 Led`s!Para darle una idea!saludos mauricio


----------



## turbojet

Se me han quemado los diodos...

estan como en el esquema y se han quemado se han partido por la mitad


----------



## mnicolau

turbojet dijo:
			
		

> Se me han quemado los diodos...
> 
> estan como en el esquema y se han quemado se han partido por la mitad



Qué diodos colocaste? Vas a tener qué probar unos de alta velocidad, pueden ser los UF4007.

PD: mauricio, eso no es un vúmetro? Para hacer la escala de 20 leds podés sacar el circuito directo del datasheet del IC.

Saludos


----------



## turbojet

Esta mal! no se puede unir el catodo de D2 con el anodo de D1...


----------



## mnicolau

El esquema que yo te pasé funciona bien, de hecho lo usé varias veces como vúmetro que es la misma función que vos estás tratando de hacer ahora (medir una señal alterna con el LM3914). Algo hiciste mal o conectaste mal.


----------



## turbojet

yo me refiero a como lo expuse aquí esta mal.

Saludos


----------



## turbojet

Funciona a la perfección el error era ese, que tenia unidos el catodo de D2 con el anodo de D1

Puedo regular desde 0V a unos 4V.

Que tensión máxima admite el integtado?

Un saludo


----------



## mnicolau

turbojet dijo:
			
		

> Funciona a la perfección el error era ese, que tenia unidos el catodo de D2 con el anodo de D1
> 
> Puedo regular desde 0V a unos 4V.
> 
> Que tensión máxima admite el integtado?
> 
> Un saludo



Podés utilizar también sólo D1 y hacer un rectificador de media onda, para medir es suficiente y obtendrías mayor tensión a la salida que utilizando la configuración que usaste. 

La tensión máxima a medir según datasheet puede ser de +-35[V] pero incluso se puede llegar hasta los +-100[V] con una R en serie al pin 5.

PD: estuve revisando mejor los esquemas y sí, pueden traerte problemas en tu caso, mejor va a ser que utilices un sólo diodo, sería D1 en tu esquema como te comenté antes. Te dejo pdf.

Saludos


----------



## nelson22

hola gente soy nuevo en el foro se q el tema es bastante viejito pero necesitaria un diaramita de como se conecta el corte a la bovina


----------



## mnicolau

nelson22 dijo:
			
		

> hola gente soy nuevo en el foro se q el tema es bastante viejito pero necesitaria un diaramita de como se conecta el corte a la bovina



Hola, bienvenido al foro, en los archivos del 1º post está toda la información.

Beto, qué circuito armaste? el PCB del 6.10c? ya está en los archivos del 1º post, por qué hiciste otro?

Saludos


----------



## beto816

Hola mi hermano ya lo termine de armar a el circuito pero no me funciona tengo una gran duda en dos parte.
NOTA: yo lo quiero colocar en un vehiculo con platinos  

1.	como realizo la conexión de la bobina : según el esquema el CDI va a los platinos y el otro ¿? Te dejo un esquema de cómo lo arme yo   
2.	para que se utiliza el pulsador¿?

Es cierto que primero lo tendría que hacer andar………………………..


----------



## mauricioh

HOla! el pulsador sirve para que vos elijas en que mkomento queres que se produsca el corte de RPM!en cualquier momento ya sea antes del led que configuraste para que se produzca el corte!te dejo una imagen por el tema de las conexiones!saludos mauricio


----------



## algoespacio

Respecto al último post de mauricioh me surgió una duda. 

En la bobina de automóvil el positivo es constante. El borne que tiene pulso es el negativo (el que viene de los platinos). Tengo entendido (corríjanme si me equivoco) que las motonetas pulsean en el positivo.

Por lo tanto si fuera así: No se afecta el funcionamiento del circuito? En moto funcionaría con el positivo y en auto con el negativo.


Tema aparte. Tengo armado un circuito con un 3914 que me funciona como voltímetro para vehículo (el último led enciende a los 15V) y me funciona estupendo. En la entrada de señal del 3914 puse un conmutador para hacerlo funcionar como medidor del sensor lambda y también funciona bien. Lo armé con una fuente 7805

http://img195.imageshack.us/my.php?image=meter.jpg

Y que tal si agregara un convertidor freq/tensión a una tercera entrada para también hacerlo funcionar como tacómetro?


----------



## mnicolau

algoespacio dijo:
			
		

> Y que tal si agregara un convertidor freq/tensión a una tercera entrada para también hacerlo funcionar como tacómetro?



Así es... así de simple funciona el circuito.

La señal, en la moto se toma del positivo y en el auto del negativo, está en el 1º post.

PD: muy buena la imagen mauricio... va derecho al 1º post... jeje

Otra cosa.. en la imagen, el otro cable de la bobina, no va 12[V] en lugar de a masa?

Saludos


----------



## algoespacio

> Así es... así de simple funciona el circuito.



y hasta ahí me llegó el conocimiento  

cómo tendría que hacer para agregar el conversor?  ops:


----------



## beto816

Bien mi hermano la verdad que es medio raro que me prenda de un solo led … aparte viendo en la hoja de dato de el lm39 14  no tiene otro pin que modifique ese estado solamente el pin 9 y lo tengo bien puesto a los 9v ………para mi esta mal el lm3914 que es muy rarooooooooo…………………
Voy a probar poniendo uno de 47k por el de 22k y voy a ver que pasa 
 Che si no te es molestia podrías subir el archivo en livewire para diseñar la posición de los componentes a gusto........

aqui lo engo en proteus..


----------



## beto816

Hola muchachos yo ya lo tengo armado y probado en un renol11 con platino nada mas que tengo que modificar el circuito porque llego a las 5500+rpm y no llega hasta el final de los Led. Ágata llega al primer amarillo……
a hora no se porque miercoles no me prende la barra de led ya que tengo el pin 9 a +9v.... talbez se rompio?

Yo estoy realizando esa modificación……

A hora tienes razón MNICOLAUS el livewire lo simula mal ya que el lm3914 empieza aprender los Led a 1.20v y tendría que prender el ultimo a los 3.50v y estos márgenes esta mal en el programa  ya que con solo miliamperes varían los Led 

Esto vas a tener que probar cuando lo armes en tu vehiculo  si cambias el preste de 22k por uno de 50k a 100k vas a tener mejor margen para regular …………………..

Cuando le encuentre la posición correcta para mi vehiculo voy a subirla para aportar para todos 

NOTA: si funciona todo correcto todo el circuito nada mas que de pende la calibración de el mismo, donde lo quieras colocar . 

Aquí te dejo el circuito en el livewire nada mas lleva los valores a los que tienes vos…


----------



## mnicolau

beto816 dijo:
			
		

> Esto vas a tener que probar cuando lo armes en tu vehiculo  si cambias el preste de 22k por uno de 50k a 100k vas a tener mejor margen para regular …………………..



Hola, si, lo que hacés ahí es aumentar la tensión generada por el conversor para llenar la escala, la regulación es la misma. Yo al final dejé una resistencia fija de 47k ahí.

Saludos


----------



## beto816

Si dejo una de 47k se va muy alta alrededor de 8v de señal y no podría regular las tensiones mínimas……….. a hora yo estoy probando en el simulador livewire con el circuito que puse obviamente que no le doy bolilla a los Led debido que lm3914 anda mal ………..
Ya voy a probar en el circuito armado que tengo y les aviso


----------



## mnicolau

beto816 dijo:
			
		

> Si dejo una de 47k se va muy alta alrededor de 8v de señal y no podría regular las tensiones mínimas………..



La señal de entrada queda sin poder regularse con la R fija, pero regulás la Vref.

Demiang, necesitás un TR que maneje 2[A], podrías poner un TIP41, revisá la disposición de los pines. Ah y con disipador el TIP obviamente.

Ahora.. no te conviene colocar varios leds de alta luminosidad juntos... te van a alumbrar mucho también y con 100 veces menos consumo (no hace falta cambiar el TR).

Saludos


----------



## beto816

Lo que pasa mi hermano es que no me da el margen solamente varia 1 voltio variando cualquier componente…… es un margen muy chico para el LM3914 	si es como vi en el foro que el led prende desde los 1,2v el primero y el ultimo prende a 3,5v….. Tengo un margen de 2 voltios de variación quiere decir que tengo que amplificar el doble mi señal de entrada…….
esto es en el programa pero ya me di cuenta que nada que ver con lo que se ve en el circuito real ...............................

ya probé el circuito en el auto cambiando el capacitor de 220nf por uno de 470nf y tengo en la entrada en ves de uno de preste de 22kΩ uno de 50kΩ y funciona....  regulando el de 4,7kΩ al nivel mas bajo me prende el primer led y al nivel mas alto prende el 4 y 5 led........
 cuando lo llevo, a el motor , a 4000, 4500,5000rpm y el preste de 4,7kΩ a nivel mínimo (que prenda el primer Led regulando el motor ), empiezan a prender uno a uno hasta el 2 amarillo (son 5 verdes, 3amarillos y 2 rojos). y yo quiero que a esos márgenes de revolución (4500,5000) prenda el ultimo led ................ ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿como puedo regular eso ?

voy a poner como tengo el circuito en livewire pero no intenten simularlo porque en el programa anda mal no me pregunten por que ? es nada mas e esquema


----------



## mayday

proba este, lo modifique un toque


----------



## beto816

Bueno mi hermanos ya modifique el circuito para que les sirva a cualquiera hasta para alguien que no sepa electrónica ………………
Quiero que lo vean y si quieren pueden modificar lo que quieran siempre y cuando funcione……
Yo ya lo arme y lo tengo puesto en mi Renault 11 y de seguro que a cualquier moto o auto le va a serbir solo hay que calibrarlo para cada vehiculo bien lo tenga lindo subo el video   ………………

El preset 1  sirve para regular la tensión de entrada 
El preset  2 sirve para regular el nivel máximo (cuando encienda el último Led)
El preset 3 sirve para regular el nivel mínimo (cuando empieza a prender el primer Led)

Bueno mi hermano espero que caiga bien y en buena hora


----------



## mnicolau

Beto volviste a la regulación anterior! la cual daba tantos dolores de cabezas a la hora de calibrar y por eso fue reemplazada, por qué hiciste eso? no hiciste lo que te comenté de regular la vref y dejar fija la entrada? Armé varios ya así y la escala se regula perfecto.


----------



## franksilva

alguien me puede ayudar con lo de los rpm de mi toyota?


----------



## mayday

franksilva dijo:
			
		

> alguien me puede ayudar con lo de los rpm de mi toyota?



Hola frank, si entendes ingles esto te puede ayudar, sino pregunta de nueno.

http://www.msdignition.com/page.aspx?id=3300


----------



## franksilva

mayday dijo:
			
		

> franksilva dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alguien me puede ayudar con lo de los rpm de mi toyota?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola frank, si entendes ingles esto te puede ayudar, sino pregunta de nueno.
> 
> http://www.msdignition.com/page.aspx?id=3300
Hacer clic para expandir...


bueno mi pana gracias por el link, ya lo vi pero igual quede en las misma les explico mejor mi carro es un toyota landcruiser serie 70 año 91 y el tacometro es de aguja y el funciona con la conexion original pero en lo que le conecto el msd y le pego la señal del tacometro del msd no indica nada queda muerto, les agradesco si me pueden ayudar


----------



## mayday

franksilva dijo:
			
		

> mayday dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> franksilva dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alguien me puede ayudar con lo de los rpm de mi toyota?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola frank, si entendes ingles esto te puede ayudar, sino pregunta de nueno.
> 
> http://www.msdignition.com/page.aspx?id=3300
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> bueno mi pana gracias por el link, ya lo vi pero igual quede en las misma les explico mejor mi carro es un toyota landcruiser serie 70 año 91 y el tacometro es de aguja y el funciona con la conexion original pero en lo que le conecto el msd y le pego la señal del tacometro del msd no indica nada queda muerto, les agradesco si me pueden ayudar
Hacer clic para expandir...


Mira, no conozco la electronica de tu auto, pero en general el encendido electronico, sea el msd u otro generico no suelen tener problema con los tacometros...pero si leiste en la pagina, hay un adaptador para tacometro, para cuando la señal que emite el encendido no es suficiente para la electronica standar del auto. Esto suponiendo que el modulo anda bien, quizas tendrias que probarlo con un tacometro externo a ver si funciona correctamente.


----------



## beto816

Hola mi hermano mnicolau el circuito que esta en el primer pos uno regula la entrada y el otro regula la escala completa vajando  o subiendo los niveles ……..

Es cierto tal vez para lo que estas acostumbrado de hacer te sirve pero a alguien como yo no me sirvió eso que hice todo lo que me dijiste y me ley el foro completo.
En realidad el circuito que armaste esta bastante bien ………………
En la entrada tienes un transistor que no es un contador de pulso ni nada parecido. Lo que hace es controlar la variación de tensión que se genera en los bornes de  la bobina ese es el problema mas serio que descubrí , no todos los vehículos tienen la misma variación (esa variación tienes que verificarla con un voltímetro en el Borne de la bobina)….. yo por ejemplo tengo una variación de 3v(regulando) a 6v (4000rpm) y como lo tenias armado no llegaba ni a palo asta los últimos Led …………….. 

El circuito que adjunte es muy fácil de regular no se que dolor de cabeza puedes tener solo tienes que fijar un nivel con un voltímetro……………
Por ejemplo :
Voy a regular que mi tacómetro que prenda el primer led verde. A  los 1,5 v en pin5(entrada de señal) y a los 3v prenda el ultimo led rojo .
Tengo una variación de 1,5v perfecto….. a hora con una pila de 1,5v le doy tensión el la entrada(pin5) y regulo con el preset 1 que encienda el primer led. Y con dos pilas en serie que suman 3v conecto en la entrada (pin5) y regulo con el preset 2 el nivel máximo que prenda el último led rojo………………

Y el preset 3 sirve nada mas para regular la entrada que cuando regule el vehiculo tenga en pin5 1,5 voltios  este es un punto importante que no lo vi en todo el foro  

OK MI HERMANO TE LO AGRADEZCO POR HABERME AYUDADO A ARMAR PORQUE SIN TU INICIATIVA NO LO HUBIESE PODIDO HACER , ES VERDAD LO MODIFIQUE PERO NO IMPORTA ES TU IDEA Y TE MERECES EL CRÉDITO OK SI TE PUEDO SERVIR PARA ALGO ESTOY A TU SERVICIÓ A POR CIERTO YA TE VOY A MANDAR EL VIDEO CUANDO ESTE TOTALMENTE COMPLETO E INSTALADO OK


----------



## mnicolau

Hola beto, no hay ningún problema pero te comento, tu circuito quedó exactamente igual a la versión 5...

El transistor en la entrada detecta los pulsos, los cuales permiten la carga y descarga del capacitor cerámico. Esto producirá una acumulación de cargas en el capacitor de 4.7uF, debido a las aportaciones del cerámico, con lo cual la tensión en los extremos va a depender de la frecuencia de los pulsos en la base del transistor. Por lo tanto, dicho transistor con sus componentes asociados forman un conversor de frecuencia-tensión.

Con respecto a la regulación, tal cual yo te comento, estuve calibrando el fin de semana pasado, una escala que vá desde 3.3[V] con la moto regulando a casi 8[V] a full RPM, y la calibración es perfecta permitiendo el uso del recorrido completo de los presets. Esta regulación que te comento, NO es la misma que en la versión 6.10, es una nueva.

Los cambios serían, al preset de Rlow, desconectale la pista hacia el positivo y al preset que regula la Vref, desconectale la pista que que va al pin "Adj" y conectá dicho pin, al punto medio del preset. Resistencia fija 47k en la entrada

Con estos cambios, podés medir el rango de escala que quieras... 11V a 15V para medir la tensión de una batería por ejemplo.

PD: si así como está pudiste reguarlo bien, perfecto, pero si me hacías caso con los cambios, no tenías que hacer la placa nuevamente

Saludos


----------



## beto816

Ajajajjajaj nada que ver si es nada mas que una broma aparte me encanta armar proyecto y quiero empezar otro te voy a dejar algo para que mires


----------



## beto816

Me parece excelente mi hermano…………. Yo lo arme la primera ves a ese exactamente y tiene un drama mas también … te acuerda que no prendía la barra completa de led prende uno en uno y eso es un problema que esta entre los pin 6,7 y 8 tal vez tendrías que revisar esa parte ….  tal vez el prest de 22k que esta en la entrara tendría que estar reemplazando a la resistencia de 22k a masa que esta desde el pin8 ….
Porque eso varia según la conexión de pin 9  pero en esta contrición esta directo a +

Yo ese problema tenia cuando lo arme por primara ves…..
estuve viendo en varios foros y soso muy bueno con el livewire+pcb wizard y quisiera que me enseñes ya se como se usa ya veras que arme los circuitos anteriores  pero quiero saber como cagar mas nuevos componentes............
podrías pasarme tu mail nunca es malo tener una excelente persona que sabe de amigo


----------



## alechivo

beto...consulta tu proyecto final del tacometro x/corte rpm ya esta para armarlo y probarlo en un auto? lo simulo en el livewire y le mando play y detonan todos los componenetes   

Por favor estoy interesado tmb hacer un hallmenter (monitor de combustion) por led... creo q el IC 3414 es el q va.

Saludos y todos son unos caballeros re amables.

salu2.


----------



## beto816

Si mi hermano esta listo hay deje todo y esta probado en mi auto es un renol 11 con platinos te pongo la firma que vas a poder colocarlo sin problema el único problema que puedes llegar a tener es en la calibración pero lee lo que puse anteriormente y si no puedes estoy aquí por cualquier duda mi hermano

del hallmenter la verdad que no vi nunca lo que es pero si me das un poco mas de información te podria ayudar


----------



## rocabili

q tal ... m nicolau...  t comento estoy armando el tacometro... y me parece extraño el preset q esta entre el pin 4 y gnd (de 4.7 k) q tiene un extremo sin conexion... eso es correcto... creo q en lo demas no voy a tener complicaciones... muy bueno el proyecto y si funciona prometo los videos...   salu2


----------



## mnicolau

rocabili dijo:
			
		

> q tal ... m nicolau...  t comento estoy armando el tacometro... y me parece extraño el preset q esta entre el pin 4 y gnd (de 4.7 k) q tiene un extremo sin conexion... eso es correcto... creo q en lo demas no voy a tener complicaciones... muy bueno el proyecto y si funciona prometo los videos...   salu2



Hola, bienvenido al foro. Si, funciona sin problemas. 

La conexión de esa manera permite controlar mejor el nivel inicial, al poder usar todo el recorrido del preset, algo así como un ajuste fino. Si conectáramos el otro extremo al +V, lo estaríamos usando como divisor de tensión, cosa que está muy bien, el tema es que queda demasiado sensible. Por ejemplo si la tensión de alimentación es de 12V, por cada 10% del recorrido del preset, estaríamos variando 1.2[V] lo cual es mucho... y no permite calibrar tan fino, si yo quiero variar el punto inicial entre 500[mV] y 550[mV] por ejemplo.. se complica bastante teniendo que darle apenas toques al preset por que se pasa sino y tampoco se llega a lograr.

Ese es el problema de las versiones anteriores y lo que le comentaba a beto de su modificación (la cual quedó igual a la versión 5), que puede llegar a traer algunos dolores de cabeza para dejarlo como deseamos.

Saludos


----------



## mingo

*me anda joya la ultima version con el corte, lo qe me sucede es qe los led no escalan en barra sino de a uno, porq sera eso?*

Les pongo fotos de como lo diseñe

Espero que les guste

y si me pueden responder mi inquietud gracias


----------



## algoespacio

Hace un tiempo comenté que tenía armado el 3914 como voltímetro... resulta que ahora quiero agregar el conversor de frecuencia a tensión. Mi idea es aislar la parte en cuestión del circuito original. 

El resultado sería este:


Está bien?


----------



## alechivo

Yo lo tengo casi terminado... pero como puedo hacer para tener un preset para setear si a 2500...4000....o 6000 tenga el corte de rpm? use el diagrama de nicolau de 6.10c.

Abrazoo!


----------



## mnicolau

alechivo dijo:
			
		

> Yo lo tengo casi terminado... pero como puedo hacer para tener un preset para setear si a 2500...4000....o 6000 tenga el corte de rpm? use el diagrama de nicolau de 6.10c.
> 
> Abrazoo!



Para eso podés usar una llave selectora rotativa, yo uso una de 3 polos que te serviría en tu caso, conectás cada polo al led que desees.

PD: zeta_bola esperamos ese video.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

esta es de 2 pisos y 6 polos por piso, es lo unico que pude conseguir, nada mas chico













prometo que si funca hay video, chas gracias marian


----------



## zeta_bola_1

gente, lo prometido es deuda, aca les dejo el video, eso si, mucho no se ve por que lo termine hace un rato, pero lo importante es que se escucha bien, prestar atensión a los 30 seg del vid

YouTube - probando fiat uno con corte caserito



ojo que el fueguito es por que por el corte tira combustible sin quemar al caño de escape, no es que tiene una bujia en el caño de escape. ojo, tiene el motor preparado con tuito de competicion, desde bielas hasta los botadores de las valvulas(pistones forjados iapel), ademas tiene tocado el tiempo de apertura de valvulas, asi que escapa un poco mas de combustible sin quemar

gracias marian

saludos


----------



## JoniDf

la tira  de 10 y de 3 pines q figura en el esquema tiene q ser macho o hembra? es para calibrar el shift y el limitador no? 
salu2


----------



## mnicolau

Buena ese corte zeta, suena muy bien el Uno y gracias por la mención  

Habría alguna posibilidad de que le saques una foto a la conexión que hiciste? como para colocarla de referencia...

Qué valor de "cap" usaste? probaste diferentes valores?

Jonidf, el que más te resulte cómodo. Yo ultimamente estoy usando zócalos 2x10, los corto y me quedan 2 tiras hembras (acá no consigo la tira de pines hembra, entonces hago eso) y uso un cable plano con una tira de 10 pines macho en cada extremo.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Buena ese corte zeta, suena muy bien el Uno y gracias por la mención
> 
> Habría alguna posibilidad de que le saques una foto a la conexión que hiciste? como para colocarla de referencia...
> 
> Qué valor de "cap" usaste? probaste diferentes valores?
> 
> Jonidf, el que más te resulte cómodo. Yo ultimamente estoy usando zócalos 2x10, los corto y me quedan 2 tiras hembras (acá no consigo la tira de pines hembra, entonces hago eso) y uso un cable plano con una tira de 10 pines macho en cada extremo.
> 
> Saludos




de nada, jeje, como para no mencionar si gracias a vos lo pude hacer(despues de que paso uuuuf de tiempo)

si, mañana me hago una disparada y saco foto de todo, anoche era imposible sacar foto de nada, el vid ese esta completamente a oscuras por que es de cuando habia terminado de instalar. 

te cuento lo del valor del "cap", me base en lo que pusiste en la lista de materiales, primero 47 µ, que no me gusto mucho por que era muy cortito el corte, sonaba muy feo. pase al valor siguiente que pusiste en la lista (y que tenia el cap) 100 µ, y ese si me gusto como sonaba, asi que ese quedo y es el que se escucha en el vid 


saludazos


----------



## algoespacio

mnicolau, tengo otra duda. Disculpa por ser ignorantemente insistente ops: 

Hasta el momento todo me funciona bien (estoy armando el taco con 20 led) pero al revisar una vez mas tu esquema me fijé en la resistencia de 22K que marqué en la figura. De todas las maquetas que he armado no le he instalado esa resistencia a ninguna... que función cumple?



P.D. En cuanto tenga probada mi versión de 20 led mando mi esquemática


----------



## nicoalas

hola!

soy yo otra vez micolau!


hice la 6 pero tengo un problemita con el relle. cuando le conecto la alimentacion se abre el relle y no me enciende la moto ovbiamente.

que puede ser? es el rele o el circuito? 


gracias!


espero tu ayuda!


----------



## abc1954

que tal, primero felicitaciones por el desarrollo! muy bueno! soy nuevo en el foro, queria consultar si es posible armar solamente la parte del corte de rpm sin necesidad de armar la parte del tacometro y la del shift.

desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Fabius

Que tal, soy medio novato en el tema, pero me encanto la idea el tacometro, anduve viendo y veo que ha varias versiones. Mnicolau, antes que nada, brillante la idea y el empeño que le pones a resolver los problemas individuales. Yo por mi parte estoy interesado en solo armar el taco con los 10 leds, lo mas sencillo posible, sin Shift light ni corte, aunque me gustaria mas adelante poner un corte regulable, pero en un pcb aparte del del shift (me gusto mucho como sonaba el Uno, felicitaciones)

Volviendo al tema, me gustaria si esta dentro de las posibilidades que me manden o muestren el circuito del taco lo mas sencillo posible, vi que en diferentes versiones cambiaron cosas como las borneras, etc. Ademas estuve viendo y en mi caso sin shift light podria suprimir el BC327 y el preset de 22k (por lo que vi en el 6.10)

Bueno desde ya gracias y voy a ver si consigo de a poco los componentes para ir poniendo el proyecto en marcha.

PD: Lo pienso poner en una moto Yumbo Max 110, que es identica a la Gilera Smash del video. Segun manual el momento de potencia maxima esta en las 8000 RPM, regulando con los preset no tendria problema no?


----------



## mnicolau

algoespacio dijo:
			
		

> Hasta el momento todo me funciona bien (estoy armando el taco con 20 led) pero al revisar una vez mas tu esquema me fijé en la resistencia de 22K que marqué en la figura. De todas las maquetas que he armado no le he instalado esa resistencia a ninguna... que función cumple?



Hola gente, al parecer en las pruebas que me comentaron, si se conectaba el limitador al led nº 9, inmediatamente se accionaba el relay por más que dicho led no esté encendido. Esta resistencia parecería solucionar el problema, no te sé decir si es así ya que no hice yo las pruebas y nunca me puse a comprobar si pasaba o no. En el último que instalé, quedó el limitador seteado en ese led y no hubo problema por lo menos.

nicoalas, revisá bien la placa primero. Luego, al comenzar con las pruebas, dejá sin conectar tanto el shift como el limitador. Calibrá bien la escala del tacómetro y por último empezás a probar el shift y el corte.

abc1954, se puede armar sólo el corte, tendrías que armar toda la placa igual sólo que no usarías la escala de leds. Podrías usar el shift también si quisieras. Sino se podría armar una placa sólo para el corte usando el conversor de frecuencia-tensión y luego un comparador de tensión con un opamp, a la salida un relay que haga el corte y listo, es más simple, pero no tengo el PCB de eso.

Fabius, el 6.10 es el más simple que hay e incorpora también el shift light. Los componentes que agrega el shift son muy pocos y baratos, te diría que armes esa versión, total dejás sin conectar el shift. De última más adelante capás te interese agregarlo y ya lo tenés en la placa.

Saludos


----------



## nicoalas

ok. bueniosimo... gracias. 

tengo un problema con el preset vertical de 22k no me varia nada! no se porque... ya revise la placa...


----------



## demiang

tengo exactamente los mismos 2 problemas q "nicoalas" el preset de 22k no hace nada y cuando conecto el circuito al auto con la llave q selecciona el corte se abre el relay y no arranca, q estará pasando? aparentemente está todo bien, ya rebise todo lo q está a mi alcance. Alguna sugerencia? Saludos y gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Ese preset vertical lo único que regula es el shift light (que no encienda antes de tiempo), tienen que dejarlo a la mitad y les va a funcionar Ok.

De nuevo les repito, prueben primero sin el shift ni el limitador conectados, me refiero a los pines que permiten elegir cual led activa cada cosa. Dejen sin conectar hasta calibrar correctamente la escala de leds.

Saludos


----------



## nicoalas

tambien cuando apago la moto me queda 1 led prendido.


----------



## demiang

Una consulta, resulta q compré 2 leds de 10 mm blancos de alta luminosidad, me costaron $5 cada uno, nunca los había usado. Resulta q probé uno con mi fuente, le conecté una R de 1 k al positivo,  le mandé 12v. y se quemó primero la resistencia y despues el led en tiempo record! segundos. No entiendo q hice mal, yo lo quería para ponerlo en el shift pero antes de quemar el otro quería preguntarles q pudo haber pasado.


----------



## mnicolau

nicoalas dijo:
			
		

> tambien cuando apago la moto me queda 1 led prendido.



qué led queda prendido? eso no debería suceder, revisá la placa que algo hay en contacto que no debe...

demiang, seguramente le colocaste una R de baja potencia, lo más seguro 1/4 de W. El led que probaste consume una corriente considerable lo cual causó que la resistencia se queme y luego de suceder esto, el led se quemó por alta tensión.
Igualmente 1k parecería ser demasiado alta, tenés las características del led? (tensión y corriente) sabiendo esos datos, podés calcular la R justa.

Saludos


----------



## wiggum

Hola amigos:

  Despues de leer todo el post ( me ha costado un raaaaato largo) he estado investigando y aunque vuestros circuitos me parecen una opcion genial, el shift lihgt no lo veo muy util, y si que he visto un circuito que tiene una utilidad mas, el de voltimetro, al parecer cuando se da el contacto y no tiene señal de la bobina hace de volt, pero cuando recibe señal hace de taco.  Aqui os dejo unas imagenes y me las cometais si no os importa. El proyecto es un poco Frankestein, eran dos circuitos separados que he metido en el mismo pcb. Aun no lo he probado y me gustaria  que me dieses vuestra opinion de maestros.

  Un saludo y Gracias de Antemano.


----------



## biker2k3

Hola les dejo 2 videos nuevos son del tacometro, el limitador es otro a parte que hice con un pic y es con pulsador

YouTube - Appia vectra al corte y con tacometro led, todo casero

YouTube - Appia vectra al corte y con tacometro led, todo casero2


----------



## mnicolau

Quedó muy bueno biker, podrías pasar el circuito del limitador con pic? me intriga mucho...

Saludos


----------



## pipomar

hola zeta bola aca pongo el circuito. a ver si me podes dar una mano te lo re agradeceria!


----------



## mauricioh

hola!bueno he tenido tiempo y realice una placa con los led`s integrados en ella, ya que me molestaba esos cables de la placa a los led`s!bueno el problema es el siguiente!resulta que lo conecto el corte en el led 9 y cuando lo alimento queda abierto!y el otro problema es que los led`s no encienden, si no que prenden casi todos pero con pequeña intensidad nada mas!revise todo pero todo y no encontre el problema!no se que puede ser!les dejo el circuito para que miren!aviso que algunos valores de los componentes no corresponden y no arregle por que no tengo tiempo ya que me guiaba con la placa original de nicolas!bueno espero tengan una solucion!saludos mauricio


----------



## Fabius

Que tal, en los autos a Diesel el Tacometro se conecta a un SENSOR ubicado en la carcaza del alternador, que funciona como un sensor magnetico. Y luego se calibra la señal segun la relacion de vueltas entre el motor y el alternador (calculo que en tu caso sera lo mas jodido) Si el Fiat ya tiene un taco de serie, simplemente conectas al cable que va del sensor al taco y regulas con los preset que tiene el pcb. Sino tendrias que buscar en plaza un sensor que cumpla con esa funcion. Calculo que si o si necesitarias calibrar el PCB junto con la referencia de un taco comun, ya que el alternador gira a muchas mas vueltas que el motor debido a las poleas. Sino lo otro que podes hacer es agarrar el mameluco y diseñar un sensor magnetico que por aca en el foro vi la explicacion, colocarlo en la polea del cigueñal y sacar de ahi la señal para el taco

Espero haber sido de utilidad. cualquier consulta mecanica toy a las ordenes


----------



## mariano22

fabi muchas gracias... peor ese sensor que vos me decis... da señal positiva no? osea lo tomo de la bornera que tiene el alternador en la carcaza? espero tu respouesta y muchas gracias... un abrazo


----------



## marcecarstens

hola disculpen tengo una pregunta yo arme el circuito funciona perfecto el unico problema es q cuando se acciona el corte y abre el rele, la escala de led se dispara al punto maximo y lentamente deciende hasta llegar a apagar el led seteado y nuevamente vuelbe hacer lo mismo, obiamente el corte no suena muy bien.
si alguien puede ayudarme con el problema se lo voy a agradeser


----------



## Fabius

mariano, si el sensor es de señal positiva, pero tenes que tener un detalle en cuenta, es un sensor magnetico del tipo activo, osea genera su propia corriente. No se bien como funciona el sensor especifico del taco, pero te pongo el ejemplo del sensor de los autos a inyeccion, que en vez de tener ese sensor del que hablamos en el alternador, casi siempre lo tienen en el cigueñal o el arbol de levas. Hablando de estos sensores, los picos de tension llegan a los 30V. habria que ver si los componentes del tacometro digital pueden soportar esos picos. En el caso de la bobina es mas facil porque o hay 12V o hay 0V.

Tu Fiat tiene tacometro analogico?


----------



## mariano22

hola fabius...miar el fiat mio no tiene tacómetro analogico en su panel de instrumentos, por esta razon decidí armar este y para que ñle diera un toque especial al auto....Estube investigando un poco y me parece que el alternador no supera los 14 volts....en este caso me sirve dicho tacometro?si?
saludos y gracias por todo!


----------



## mnicolau

marcecarstens dijo:
			
		

> hola disculpen tengo una pregunta yo arme el circuito funciona perfecto el unico problema es q cuando se acciona el corte y abre el rele, la escala de led se dispara al punto maximo y lentamente deciende hasta llegar a apagar el led seteado y nuevamente vuelbe hacer lo mismo, obiamente el corte no suena muy bien.
> si alguien puede ayudarme con el problema se lo voy a agradeser



Hola, probá de conectar al revés los cables de la bornera "bobina"... a lo mejor te soluciona ese comportamiento.

Saludos


----------



## Fabius

Mariano, si el alternador genera 14V de carga, pero es independiente de los pulsos del sensor, aca tenes algunos links sobre el tema

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21030.html
http://www.clubdelfiat.com.ar/forov...5519.html?s=296b697fdcdd9daf6cf3c26904712f56&

El sensor que yo te comento es un iman, que va en el alternador y genera un campo magnetico con el giro de la bobina del alternador, ese iman, envia un pulso cada vez que un pedazo de metal (bobina del alternador) pasa cerca, y de ahi sacas la señal, lo que te comento es que ese iman puede llegar a generar unos 30V. Sino la otra que se menciona en el link, tomar la señal antes del puente rectificador de adentro del alternador, y buscar la manera de hacer que esa señal coincida con las RPM del motor, ya que como habiamos hablado el alternador gira a mas RPM. 

Cualquier otra consulta a las ordenes


----------



## neutron

hola, que tal.. habiendo tantos circuitos posteados aca y tantos mensajes diciendo que no les funcionaba y todo eso.. alguien me puede decir cual es el circuito que funciona bien, cual es el que no tiene problemas, hacerlo y que funcione, por favor, gracias..


----------



## alfsentra

Hola! 
Soy nuevo en el foro, excelente aporte y modificacion... Yo estoy intentando lo que en mi pais llamamos Launch Control para mi auto inyectado. Yo actualmente traigo el corte a 8,000 rpm's pero quiero ajustar el launch control en 5,500rpm's para poder buscar la mejor pegada del auto en carreras de 1/4 de milla, esto se supone que actue mientras presiono un "push botton" parecido al que trae las alarmas anti robo de autos. Les adjunto algo que encotre en internet a ver que opinan... Tengo algunos problemas para identificar las partes debido al cambio de lenguaje, soy de Puerto Rico y creo que esto lo encontre y es de America de Sur... Si me podrian ayudar se los agradecere. (Si es en ingles no hay problema)

Gracias!

*Componentes necesarios:*

·5 metros aprox de cable doble (el de dos colores)
·Relay inversor de 12 volts (si es con sistema de fuego) sino un mini relay salida doble.
.Ficha de mini relay
·Un pulsador normalmente cerrado
·Una caja de plástico o gabinete para una plaqueta de 6 x 6 cm.
·Plaqueta de pertinax de 5x5 cm. Simple faz
·Potenciometro de 100K lineal
·Un integrado 555 con zocalo
·1 led verde indicador
1 R de 680 ohm
·1 R de 1K
·1 capacitor de 10uF electrolitico
·1 capacitor ceramico de 100nF
·1 bornera de 2 pines para plaqueta


----------



## mnicolau

neutron dijo:
			
		

> hola, que tal.. habiendo tantos circuitos posteados aca y tantos mensajes diciendo que no les funcionaba y todo eso.. alguien me puede decir cual es el circuito que funciona bien, cual es el que no tiene problemas, hacerlo y que funcione, por favor, gracias..



Las versiones que están en el 1º post son las que funcionan bien.

alfsentra, bienvenido al foro. En el circuito que mostrás, deberías colocar un transistor (junto con su resistencia de base) a la salida del 555 para comandar el relay. Es un simple oscilador astable que conecta y desconecta la señal, simulando ser un limitador.

Saludos


----------



## snakecesar

muchisimas gracias por responderme, nunca podria haber conectado entonces jeje! 
esta es una foto de mi cto terminado. mañana bien temprano lo pruebo y te comento


----------



## snakecesar

hola mnicolau,
porque al conectar mi circuito (6.10c) queda encendido el led del Sl y no funciona nada? 
te dejo una foto de mi circuito y decime si hay algo mal o cual puede ser mi inconvenente[/b]


----------



## mnicolau

snakecesar dijo:
			
		

> hola mnicolau,
> porque al conectar mi circuito (6.10c) queda encendido el led del Sl y no funciona nada?
> te dejo una foto de mi circuito y decime si hay algo mal o cual puede ser mi inconvenente[/b]



Hola, si no veo mal el preset del Shift está en un extremo, ahí va a encender siempre, colocalo a la mitad. 
Después revisá la R de 2,2k (la que está entre los presets horizontales) colocaste ahí una de 22k, eso te da una Vref muy alta en el 3914 y por eso no encienden los leds de la escala. También en el lugar de una R de 22k (a la izquierda de un BC337) colocaste una de 2,2k. AL parecer las cambiaste de lugar...

Con esos cambios debería funcionar bien.

PD: en lugar de las 2 R de 22k colocaste 2.2k, vas a tener q cambiarlas. 

Saludos


----------



## snakecesar

que tal mnicolau, mi circuito sigue sin funcionar  , cambie las resistencias y coloque el preset del SL a la mitad, pero sigo con el mismo inconveniente. El led correspondiente al sl sigue prendido y la escala de leds del tacometro sin prender ninguno. aca te dejo unas fotos para que lo veas completo hasta una de la conexion con la bobina.


saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Mmm agarren una llave selectora, van a ver que tiene (por lo general) un pin separado del resto, ese es el pin común y luego tantos pines como poles tenga la llave. Al pin común lo conectan en el pin de la placa donde se conecta el limitador (el de la derecha de los 3). Y en cada polo, conectan un pin distinto de los 10 que están arriba del 3914, tal cual figura en el esquema...

Si se dan cuenta, lo que hace la llave selectora es elegir entre los distintos leds para tomar la señal (cuando se enciende dicho led, manda la señal), por eso hay una doble fila de 10 pines en la placa, una fila para la escala de leds y la otra para tomar la señal para el shift, el corte y el control de largada.

Alfsentra, asegurate de imprimr el pdf al 100% de su tamaño así no tendrás problema.

Saludos


----------



## alfsentra

Gracias Mnicolau, ya eres famoso en mi pais... jajaja les mencione y brinde un poco de promocion...! vere como me funciona ya con limitador de rpm. Podre utilizar el limitador con un pulsador? Alguna idea para la conexión? Gracias amigos!


----------



## mnicolau

Jaja de nada...



			
				alfsentra dijo:
			
		

> Podre utilizar el limitador con un pulsador? Alguna idea para la conexión? Gracias amigos!



Lo que podés hacer es conectar un pulsador entre el pin central de los 3, en el esquema lo tenés representado como "Pulsador Limitador", y el otro extremo del pulsador va al led que quieras utilizar para accionar el corte, por lo general es un led anterior al seteado para el limitador automático. De esa forma cuando accionás el pulsador, el corte se hace a menor RPM.

Saludos


----------



## alfsentra

*mnicolau* aqui te dejo como quedo mi PCB, me gustaria saber tu opinion, si lo ves funcional o no. El toner no se pudo aderir perfectamente, asi que tuve que retocarlo con el marcador. *Nota: Este es mi segundo PCB siguiendo el tutorial del foro . Ahora voy a comprar paple transfer para PCB.


----------



## snakecesar

*hola mnicolau*, te comento que lore que funcionara el circuito, pero los problemas siguen:

_el led del SL me sigue quedando prendido, sin importar como lo regule;
_al acelerar a fondo la moto solo consigo llegar hasta el 2º led amarillo, no se mas como regularlo.
_si conecto los interruptores del sl, el limitador y en pulsador no puedo ni siquiera acelerar la moto que ya se apaga

aca te dejo un video para que veas.

YouTube - Tacometro digital


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gente...

alfsentra, si dale para adelante nomás con el pcb... ah y prolijidad en las soldaduras!

snake, 1º cambiá el preset de 22k por 47k con ese cambio vas a llenar la escala de leds.
2º revisá los pines de ambos BC327 y fijate que correspondan con la hoja de datos. Por alguna razón están constantemente conduciendo... la placa está OK?

mingo, probá de cambiar también el preset de 22k por 47k como le comenté a snake a ver si ahora podés regularlo adecuadamente...

nazho124, revisá las hojas del pdf, ahí figura el esquema de conexión de la escala de leds y demás... respecto al jumer, estando colocado, la escala queda en modo "barra" y si lo sacás, queda en modo "punto" (en el 1º post tenés el video de ambos modos).

Saludos


----------



## alfsentra

*mnicolau* hay dos preset de 22k en la lista y uno de 4.7k, asi que se supone que en la mod que mencionas se cambien los dos 22k por 47k y el de 4.7k se queda igual?  Podre utilizar micro potenciometros? Asi con un pequeño desarmador lo ajusto.

Gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

El que se cambia es el preset horizontal de 22k. El otro no hace falta.

Saludos


----------



## snakecesar

*mnicolau*, una preg. mas: que hacen especificamente las llaves selectoras del shift y del limitador?[/b]


----------



## mnicolau

Carlosfdez239 dijo:
			
		

> Buenas a todos, soy nuevo en el foro. La verdad es que me acabo de registrar y me asombra la cantidad de comentarios sobre el tema.
> Bien para mi ya que tengo un problemilla que seguro me sabrán solucionar.
> 
> Quiero medir la señal de salida de mi IC hacia el cuenta revoluciones y aunque tengo el esquema y perfectamente identificados los cables (+ de bateria, masa y señal ) no logro entender porqué no leo voltaje en mi tester.
> 
> Os agradecería enormemente me orientarais
> Gracias a todos
> Carlos



Hola, bienvenido al foro, cómo es el esquema de tu circuito? cual es el IC que utiliza? algún dato más nos serviría para ayudarte...

Snake las llaves selectoras te permiten elegir en qué momento activar tanto el shift como el limitador. Cuando se enciende el led elegido (de la escala del tacómetro), se produce la activación.

Saludos


----------



## snakecesar

*mnicolau*, la escala de led solo prende hasta el 2º led amarillo y luego se me apaga la moto?, ya cambie el preset.
el led del shift sigue quedando prendido, me podrias decir en la siguiente imagen donde va el colector, la base y el emisor de cada trt?


----------



## Carlosfdez239

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Carlosfdez239 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buenas a todos, soy nuevo en el foro. La verdad es que me acabo de registrar y me asombra la cantidad de comentarios sobre el tema.
> Bien para mi ya que tengo un problemilla que seguro me sabrán solucionar.
> 
> Quiero medir la señal de salida de mi IC hacia el cuenta revoluciones y aunque tengo el esquema y perfectamente identificados los cables (+ de bateria, masa y señal ) no logro entender porqué no leo voltaje en mi tester.
> 
> Os agradecería enormemente me orientarais
> Gracias a todos
> Carlos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola, bienvenido al foro, cómo es el esquema de tu circuito? cual es el IC que utiliza? algún dato más nos serviría para ayudarte...
> 
> Snake las llaves selectoras te permiten elegir en qué momento activar tanto el shift como el limitador. Cuando se enciende el led elegido (de la escala del tacómetro), se produce la activación.
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


Gracias por contestar mnicolau, tengo una motocicleta donde todo funciona perfectamente, mi intención es capturar las revoluciones del motor y transferirlas a un "embedded pc". En el esquema electrico de la moto me vienen identificados los cables que aportan tensión y señal al cuenta revoluciones, pero si "pincho" con mi tester dicho cable, no obtengo ninguna señal. Cuando hablo de IC me refiero a la centralita original de encendido.

Espero tus comentarios
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola carlos, mediste tanto en contínua como en alterna? Si la señal la toma del sensor del alternador, va a ser una tensión alterna. La punta negra del tester, la conectás a masa? Si podés, medí también la frecuencia en ese cable.

Saludos


----------



## Carlosfdez239

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Hola carlos, mediste tanto en contínua como en alterna? Si la señal la toma del sensor del alternador, va a ser una tensión alterna. La punta negra del tester, la conectás a masa? Si podés, medí también la frecuencia en ese cable.
> 
> Saludos



Buff, eres grande.
Solo medi en continua ya que creí que al tacometro de la moto se le mandaban volts. Nunca pensé que le mandaran pulsos. Provaré. 

Igualmente montaré tu fantástica versión 6 aunque no le conectaré los leds a mí me interesa la lectura del pin 5 la cual la envío aun  modulo 0-10v que me envia por RS-485 a mi "PC-Embedded" la señal en Mod-bus.

Utilizaré la lectura real de mi tacometro para calibrar la resolución, aunque esto ya será software.

Seguiré posteando cuando logre armarlo.

Saludos desde España.


----------



## alfsentra

Actualizo mi lista de partes para el proyecto. (antes de comprarlas) (No incluye borneras)

- LM3914 + Zocalo.
- LM 7809
- BC548
- BC327 (2)
- Relay 12v inversor.
- Diodos 1N4148 (3)
- Diodo 1N4007

Capacitores:
- 220nF
- 4.7uF 25v (2)
- Cap. (47uF / 100uF / 220uF) Probar... (Cual escojo para un auto inyectado de encendido electronico?)

Resistencias:
- 1k (5)
- 2.2k
- 22k
- 47k

*Preset 4.7k horizontal.
*Preset 47k horizontal.
*Preset 22k vertival.

(Los preset podre cambiarlos por potenciometros para uso externo? Osea para tener el ajuste cerca del tablero del auto...

Gracias!


----------



## CRONOS1970

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> aaah me olvidaba, el capacitor de 470nf imposible de conseguir




Quizá es dificil encontrarlo con el valor de 470nf, pero y que tal .47µf de esos tengo algunos en poliester y electroliticos, así como en cerámica. ¡Si hay!

Los que tengo se los he quitado a placas viejas.


----------



## sebarincon

Holas

mnicolau una pregunta, el 7809 que funcion cumple en el circuito? y otra es con el preset de 22k regulo la velocidad con al que el rele se acciona? digamos que a menos resistencia el rele va a accionarse mas veces en igual tiempo?

GRacias


----------



## mnicolau

sebarincon dijo:
			
		

> Holas
> 
> mnicolau una pregunta, el 7809 que funcion cumple en el circuito? y otra es con el preset de 22k regulo la velocidad con al que el rele se acciona? digamos que a menos resistencia el rele va a accionarse mas veces en igual tiempo?
> 
> GRacias



Hola seba, el 7809 es un regulador de 9[V] y es el que alimenta los circuitos. Lo coloqué para protejer al IC de cualquier suba de tensión, problema del regulador del vehículo (en la moto no suele ser muy extraño este caso), etc. Además le brinda estabilidad al conversor.
El preset de 22k sirve para regular que el shift light no encienda antes de tiempo. La velocidad del relay no se selecciona, va a depender del régimen de marcha y puede modificarse variando el valor del "cap" aunque una velocidad muy alta en la conmutación provoca que las RPM sigan subiendo de a poco.

Saludos


----------



## sebarincon

gracias por responder tan pronto.

claro porque estoy indesiso si poner un CAP que regule la velocidad del rele, o bien hacerlo con el 555. creeria que no habria problema con el cap no? porq tambien estaria bueno que sea un poco "regulable" la velocidad del corte, pero no se si se puede hacer ya que como decis cuando sea muy seguido va a seguir subiendo las RPM

es para poner en una moto chica, 110.


----------



## Carlosfdez239

Carlosfdez239 dijo:
			
		

> mnicolau dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola carlos, mediste tanto en contínua como en alterna? Si la señal la toma del sensor del alternador, va a ser una tensión alterna. La punta negra del tester, la conectás a masa? Si podés, medí también la frecuencia en ese cable.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buff, eres grande.
> Solo medi en continua ya que creí que al tacometro de la moto se le mandaban volts. Nunca pensé que le mandaran pulsos. Provaré.
> 
> Igualmente montaré tu fantástica versión 6 aunque no le conectaré los leds a mí me interesa la lectura del pin 5 la cual la envío aun  modulo 0-10v que me envia por RS-485 a mi "PC-Embedded" la señal en Mod-bus.
> 
> Utilizaré la lectura real de mi tacometro para calibrar la resolución, aunque esto ya será software.
> 
> Seguiré posteando cuando logre armarlo.
> 
> Saludos desde España.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Buenas de nuevo,

no me aclaro con el pdf, resulta que los fotolitos no me coinciden con la fotografía del esquema ( intento armar el 6.10c). en el post de la primera pagina donde estan los archivos, me he bajado el pdf ( 4 paginas ), la cuarta es donde están los fotolitos que utilizo para la placa, pero repasando antes de soldar me ocurre que:

el esquema no coincide con las fotografías de la pagina 1
la relación en el pdf no coincide con las medidas de los componentes.

ufff que lio!     ahora no se si dibujar el esquema de la pagina 1 o que hacer. Por favor Mnicolau, hechame un cable.

Gracias


----------



## mnicolau

sebarincon dijo:
			
		

> gracias por responder tan pronto.
> 
> claro porque estoy indesiso si poner un CAP que regule la velocidad del rele, o bien hacerlo con el 555. creeria que no habria problema con el cap no? porq tambien estaria bueno que sea un poco "regulable" la velocidad del corte, pero no se si se puede hacer ya que como decis cuando sea muy seguido va a seguir subiendo las RPM
> 
> es para poner en una moto chica, 110.



Hola, no hay muchas formas de regular la velocidad de corte. Colocar un 555 en configuración astable a la salida no es la solución (ya lo eh probado) dado que se combina la activación y desactivación del 555, junto con la oscilación "astable" que produce el mismo. Esto resulta en un corte fallido e irregular.
Una de las cosas que podés probar es bajar un poco el capacitor de 4.7[uF], a 3,3[uF] y 2,2[uF]. Esto hará la escala del tacómetro más "ágil", haciendo que el led activador se encienda y apague más rápido, logrando con suerte aumentar la velocidad de corte.

Carlos, no sé muy bien a qué te referís, cuáles son los componentes que no encajan? El relay físicamente es un poco más grande que la plantilla del soft, ese entra apretado, para los demás no tuve problemas.
Ah.. te aseguraste de imprimir el PDF al 100% de su tamaño no? sino ahí sí vas a tener problemas...

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

Hola, la verdad es que se me rompio la tripa de la moto y pienso colocar este circuito ya que se ve muy eficiente y simple a la vez.

andar ya he visto que anda.
el funcionamiento ya lo tengo entendido.
las conexiones son mas que simples y claras...

pero tengouna duda respecto a un mensaje de un miembro del foro....el mismo decía que se le apagaba la moto cuando llegaba al corte...mi pregunta es si esto es verdad, si sucede eso o no?.

por otra parte yo tampoco termine de entender lo de las llaves del shift y eso, aunque segun veo, lo unico que hacen es dejar pasar el voltaje que viene al led, hacia otra parte del circuito.

es como que dejan pasar o no un 1 logico...esto es asi?


----------



## poloki

HOla!
estuve viendo q en unas paginas atras explicas q para auto la frecuencia de 1000 rpm es de 33,3Hz verdad?
no se podria sabiendo este valor remplazar los preset q son para calibrar el taco, por resistencia de algun valor especifico?
salu2


----------



## alfsentra

amigo mnicolau me podrias confirmar mi lista de partes y sobre los capacitores a escojer para el auto de encendido electronico?

Gracias!


----------



## Carlosfdez239

Saludos,

todo ok!       

cuando me manden los componentes que me faltaron os mando los comentarios

Gracias


----------



## mauricioh

hola!me quiero sacar una duda!alguien q conectado el tacometro en un automovil?funciona bien?se que la señal se toma en el positivo de la bobina en el auto.es asi?saludos y disculpen la molestia


----------



## alechivo

Mauricioh,,, yo lo tengo en un fiat 600 de carrera y va de 10, pero esta conectado al (-) de la bobina de competición. 
De todo los componentes que uso mnicolau solo varie cambiando el "CAP" por uno más chico y listo todo de 10.

Saludos.


----------



## mauricioh

hola!si es justamente por que estoy armando un fiat 600 y lo queria poner al fito!si me deci que funciona lo coloco de una!saludos


----------



## Nicoyo7

Hola gente, que tal.. soy nuevo en el foro, estoy bastante adelantado respecto a la construccion del tacometro, solamente me faltan colocar los led´s.. y pensando un poco se me cruzo esto.. q kisas a varios les trajo problemas..
¿¿¿ QUE SUCEDE SI EN VES DE CONECTAR EL TACOMETRO CON UN ENCENDIDO ELECTRONICO O "CDI" SE LO CONECTA A LOS PLATINOS CON EL CONDENSADOR ?
espero me entiendan.. lo q digo es.. un encendido puede ser electronico (con CDI) o encendido convencional (con condensador o capacitor). el distribuidor al mandar la señal, libera la tensión del condensador o capacitor.. osea q hay un pico bastante fuerte de tensión.. y justamente de ahi es donde tomamos la señal para el tacometro.
... pregunta...
¿¿¿ ESTO NO DAÑA EL TACOMETRO ?
ya vimos q en los fiat uno y motos donde probaron este proyecto andubo muy bien pero ambos tienen encendido..
---ALGUIEN PROBO EL TACOMETRO EN UN AUTO CON ENCENDIDO CONVENCIONAL?

gente les agradeseria su aporte..

NICOLAU: el tacometro esta muy bueno felicitaciones por el proyecto..!

saludos...


----------



## snakecesar

hola, quisiera saber cual de los capacitores hay que cambiar para que la escala de leds sea un poco mas agil. (cto 6.10c) y de que capacidad debe ser el mismo.


gracias


----------



## poloki

Hola les comento q yo lo arme tal cual sale en el 6.10c y se lo coloque a un fiat 133 con platinos y anda de 10! el unico inconveniente q tuve fue con respecto de la calibracion! pero yo solo uso el corte asi q lo acomode a oido!


----------



## nazho124

todavia no me encienden los led amarillos
y el shift light fuciona pero se queda prendido siempre y al llegar al corte te envia una señal de luz mas fuerte
pero necesito saber que se pudo haber quemado que hace que no me funcionen los led amarillos y uno rojo?
quizas las patas del circuito integrado?
por favor necesito ayuda?
graziaz de antemano


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gente, 

Nicoyo7, bienvenido al foro. El tacómetro se conecta al negativo de la bobina, no al distribuidor. Ahí no hay picos de tensión y sí, ya ha sido probado.

Snake, el capacitor que hay que cambiar es el de 4.7[uF], bajalo y andá probando a gusto, con 2,2[uF] ya cambia bastante.

poloki, me alegro funcione, qué problema tuviste con la calibración?

nazho124, esos leds funcionan? están conectados correctamente? alimentá los leds directamente así descartás eso. Si decís que uno de los rojos enciende, es porque podés llegar a cubir la escala completa, así que o se quemaron esos leds, o esa parte del IC se ha dañado. Lo del shift también es raro, algo mal conectado tenés, revisá los componentes.

Saludos


----------



## Nicoyo7

buenisimo... muchas gracias a los q respondieron.. hoy mismo entonces lo pruebo en el 600 y a ver q pasa.. y si funciona lo pongo en el auto de carrera como control de largada...
saludos gente...


----------



## zeta_bola_1

mira nico, lo tengo puesto solo como control de largada en el unito y va de diez


----------



## nazho124

graziaz nicolau 
verificare los led antes que todo para ver si esta la falla ai o esta en el circuito integrado


----------



## DJ DRACO

Parece que Mnicolau se olvido de mi    

toy en la pagina anterior, cerquita del final...


----------



## DJ DRACO

Otra cosita...tengo 2 UA180 (vumetros de 12 led's) y quería saber si se podían reemplazar los Lm por los que tengo yo.

ya que los tengo tirados y sin uso, y por lo general las motos tienen muchas rpm, podríamos regular mejor la vision de las mismas.

saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Uhh jeje disculpá... 



> pero tengouna duda respecto a un mensaje de un miembro del foro....el mismo decía que se le apagaba la moto cuando llegaba al corte...mi pregunta es si esto es verdad, si sucede eso o no?.



No.. algo mal tenía. Al parecer, cuando llegaba a encenderse el led seteado para el limitador, el relay cortaba y nunca volvía a su estado original con lo cual la moto se le apagaba, es lo único que se me ocurre pero normalmente no pasa. Incluso podés dejar sin conectar el limitador de RPM y nunca se va a accionar.



> por otra parte yo tampoco termine de entender lo de las llaves del shift y eso, aunque segun veo, lo unico que hacen es dejar pasar el voltaje que viene al led, hacia otra parte del circuito.
> 
> es como que dejan pasar o no un 1 logico...esto es asi?



Las llaves selectoras te permiten elegir en cual led accionar el circuito (ya sea shift light o limitador de rpm). Podés poner una llave de 2 polos que te permita elegir entre el led 6 y 7 para encender el shift light y otra llave de 2 polos para setear el limitador en los leds 8 y 9 por ejemplo. También podés usar un mismo led para ambos circuitos. El encenderse el led seteado, se exita la base del transistor y lo hace conducir.



> Otra cosita...tengo 2 UA180 (vumetros de 12 led's) y quería saber si se podían reemplazar los Lm por los que tengo yo.



Si, no deberías tener problema en hacer el reemplazo, fijate que los componentes que están debajo del LM3914 son exclusivos del voltímetro. Un par de resistencias para la Vref, un preset para la Rlow y el otro para el nivel de entrada de señal. Cambiás los componentes y colocás tu voltímetro con el 180.

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

muchas gracias, muy completa la explicación.


----------



## Jorge10

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y esta mañana fui a comprar los componentes para armar el tacometro version 6.10c.
Mariano te felicito por el proyecto.
Tengo 2 preguntas para vos:
1) El rele lo que hace cuando se lo excita es cortar el negativo de la bobina? Por lo tanto los contactos del rele deben ir en serie con el negativo de la bobina.?
2)El cap de 4.7uf que hay que cambiar para que la escala de led sea mas agil es el que se encuentra entre masa y el catodo de uno de los diodos (1N4148)?

Desde ya muchas gracias
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Jorge, gracias y bienvenido al foro...

1) Correcto, hace justo eso el relay y debe ir conectado como mencionás.

2) Si, no me dí cuenta que hay 2 capacitores de 4.7[uF]. El que hay que cambiar es el que decís, el otro está para el filtrado del LM7809.

Saludos


----------



## Jorge10

Gracias por responder Mariano.
Esta noche meto la placa al acido y le pongo resina para que no se oxiden las pistas, y mañana la armo.
Luego te cuento como quedo

Saludos


----------



## poloki

hola mnicolau, el problema q tuve es q como yo lo uso en un auto no puedo calibrar el fin de la escala y como no tengo tacometro lo hice medio a oido para q corte cuando llega a limite del regimen de rpm, es decir lo puse como para proteger al motor. igual queria saber si alguien sabia como hacer para sabiendo a q frecuencia son las 1000rpm y las 10000rpm para un auto, remplasar los preset por resistencias y q el taco sea mas preciso!
saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

los preset o resistores variables, se encuentran exclusivamente para que todo sea más preciso! ! !

si pones una resistencia fija, tienes los siguientes inconvenientes:

1) el valor varía en un 5% a 10% (tolerancia)
2) si el valor no es justo debes desoldar y soldar otra hasta encontrar el valor deseado.

con 1 preset o variable solo debes girarlo hasta encontrar el punto justo.

saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

poloki dijo:
			
		

> hola mnicolau, el problema q tuve es q como yo lo uso en un auto no puedo calibrar el fin de la escala y como no tengo tacometro lo hice medio a oido para q corte cuando llega a limite del regimen de rpm, es decir lo puse como para proteger al motor. igual queria saber si alguien sabia como hacer para sabiendo a q frecuencia son las 1000rpm y las 10000rpm para un auto, remplasar los preset por resistencias y q el taco sea mas preciso!
> saludos



Ahh te entiendo... bueno para esos casos no hay muchas opciones, pegás una acelerada más o menos hasta mitad de régimen de RPM y calibrás los leds hasta la mitad de escala. Claro que va a ser a oido y seguramente luego de unas pruebas tengas que retocar un poco la calibración para mejorarla. 

Con respecto a cambiar los presets por resistencias fijas, lo explicó bien clarito DJ Draco, por esas mismas razones prefiero seguir utilizando el preset.

Saludos


----------



## snakecesar

hola, la parte limitadora de rpm de mi cto no funciona, no se porque al llegar al leds establecido para que se active el corte la moto se apaga; una cosa que descubri fue que al colocar el bc 327 al reves (es decir, cambiando entre colector y emisor respectivamente, ya que la base se mantiene en el medio), el corte funciona de lujo pero nada de lo demas funciona. hay me puede explicar a que se debe esto?. tal vez tenga el rele inadecuado, por favor el que pueda ayudarme le dare las gracias (en posts anteriores esta mi cto para que puedan ver el rele)


----------



## poloki

snake fijate que capacitor le has puesto para dar el tiempo de corte...puede ser que el tiempo sea muy largo y la moto cuando tiene chispa de nuevo ya no arranca. tambien puede ser que tenga el motor frio y no pueda arrancar y cortar rapido! yo te digo porque a mi en el auto me paso eso... pero le cambi el capacitor y lo probe con el auto andando y funciono de 10!


----------



## snakecesar

gracias poloki por el consejo, voy a probar y despues te comento.

saludos


----------



## omega

el esquema del circuito para el corte de las rpm, cual seria? y como lo conecto a la moto, tengo una honda wave, desde ya muchas gracias y disculpa soy novato en esto


----------



## snakecesar

hola omega, la conexion a la moto se realiza de la siguiente manera:
1- desconectas el cable que une la bobina con el cdi
2- conectas la bornera bobina en serie, osea si miras en el esquema de conexionado aparece que un terminal se conecta al cdi y el otro a la bobina.

saludos


----------



## poloki

HOla! querias saber si alguin tiene idea de como puedo hacer para convertir la señal de los leds en alguna señal analogica! ya q tengo un relojito de temp electrico y estaria bueno usarlo como taco!
saludos


----------



## pavlo_juan

Hola....  Hoy me pongo a armar el taco para ponercelo a una Honda Storm,,,   no creo que haya ningun problema no?  que opinan?

Alguno tendra el esquema electrico de la ultima version ?(sin corte, si es con el corte sirve igual ) 

Muy bueno el proyecto, muchas gracias por el aporte,,,   en cuanto avance con lo mio subo fotos,,,

Slaudos


----------



## naikon

Hola, les escribo ya que tengo una consulta algo rara.. les comento, resulta que armamos con mi hermano este circuito.. la version 6.10c .. y el en su moto (Mondial max 110cc) le anda perfecto, pero en la mia (Gilera Smash 110cc) no anda.. y los 2 tomamos la señal del mismo lado.. directamente cuando conecto en mi moto no se prenden ninguno de los leds ni nada, y en su moto anda bien.. un dato a destacar es que de donde yo tomo la señal, probe conectando un tacometro de esos grandotes redondos que le suelen poner a los autos y anda bien, entonces no se que puede ser?

Alguien me puede orientar? es rarisimo eso, ya que los 2 tenemos el mismo tipo de moto 110cc y el principio es el mismo en todas, del cable del cdi q va a la bobina se toma... y mas aun es raro ya que en mi moto probando otro tacometro, andubo bien.

Bueno de ante mano gracias a quienes me puedan ayudar a resolver este problema. saludos!


P.D: Ha me olvidaba de consultar, eso puede deberse a que nose los hertz que entrega mi cdi difiere de los de la moto de mi hermano ? (no tengo idea, solo consulto) .. lo raro esque nicolau el video que posteo de su corte en funcionamiento, lo hace andar con una gilera smash tambien... mi moto tiene alarma pero no creo q tenga que ver, de todas formas la de mi hermano tambien tiene asi que no se que podra ser.


----------



## mnicolau

pavlo_juan dijo:
			
		

> Hola....  Hoy me pongo a armar el taco para ponercelo a una Honda Storm,,,   no creo que haya ningun problema no?  que opinan?



Hola, no, no deberías tener problema en tu Honda.

naikon, lo único que se me ocurre es que no estés alimentando correctamente el circuito cuando lo conectás en tu moto, no veo otra forma sino de que te pase lo que comentás. Medí la tensión de alimentación en el circuito cuando conectás en tu moto. Volviste a probar en la moto de tu hermano? a lo mejor te equivocaste y alimentaste al revés sin querer y se te quemó el regulador 7809...

PD: acabo de ver lo que agregaste al post, la regulación en estas motos 110 es mas o menos la misma en todas, me pasó sólo una vez al conectarlo en una Trip de las nuevas que la tensión generada por el conversor era nada que ver... de última medí eso, la tensión en el pin 5 del 3914 mientras acelerás la moto, comentame eso y te digo.

Saludos


----------



## naikon

Hola nuevamente, bueno nicolau, gracias por responder... hoy voy a buscar el circuito porque lo deje en lo de mi hermano y probare, pero te comento q no es mala alimentacion del circuito, eso lo revisamos y probamos unas 3 veces... es mas, en un momento como lo tenia conectado en mi moto, lo alimentamos con mi moto y tomamos la señal de su moto (se entiende, no?) y aun asi andaba perfecto, pero al tomar la señal de mi moto no anda.. es muy curioso eso.

Nicolau y en ese caso de la trip como lo habias solucionado?

bueno voy a pedirle el circuito a mi hermano para probar hoy con mi moto y les comento que tal me va..

Gracias por responderme  ..

p.d: la corriente que circula por el pin 5 debe ser alterna o continua? se que quisas estoy preguntando algo tonto.. no entiendo mucho de electronica... a mi entender tendria que ser continua..  esque recuerdo que probamos con la moto de mi hermano y habia una oscilacion en continua y otra en alterna me parece... perdon si es muy tonta mi pregunta


----------



## naikon

Hola nuevamente, logre hacer andar el circuito en mi moto.. resulta que hable con un amigo mecanico y me explico como funciona el CDI, me explico cuales son los cables de conexion y me dijo que en ves de usar el que va a la bobina, que pruebe el cable que viene del captor hacia el cdi, que tambien manda pulsos negativos de la misma forma que el cdi los envia a la bobina... probe asi (en mi moto es un cable azul con una linea amarilla si no recuerdo mal) y andubo, no probe el corte, pero probe la escala y andubo, mas tarde probare el corte a ver que sucede.

Otra duda que tengo es... vieron que al accionarse el relay, se podria conectar una 2da bobina al relay y esa bobina mandar a una bujia en el escape? para que de tal manera cuando corta, estaria tirando chispa en esa bujia secundaria que yo pondria en el escape y lo que lograria es que largue fuego jeje... eso funcionaria? alguien lo probo? a mi por donde me da la duda es porque en ves de usar el cable que va del cdi a la bobina (no uso ese porque como dije antes no me anda el circuito) uso el que entra al cdi.. que viene del captor, mandando los pulsos...

Bueno esta tarde seguire probando el circuito y vere que sucede si anda el corte  ... otro problema que tengo nicolau es que no logramos hacer que la escala este bien calibrada.. digo logramos ya que mi hermano tampoco lo logro en su moto.. o es muy sensible o no prenden directamente, para que llegue a toda la escala, lo tenemos que calibrar de tal manera que nos queda prendido los primeros 4 leds :S y muy rapido se llena todo, bajando un poco la regulacion no llegamos ni acelerando a fondo a que prenda el ultimo led... tenes idea que modificacion se le puede hacer al circuito para regularlo de una manera adecuada? bueno probare esta tarde nuevamente calibrar y elcorte y les comento que tal me va  ... gracias por la información a todos


----------



## biker2k3

Hola me lime y compre un kit de xenon para la moto, pero por desgracia no anda y nose si es el balasto o el foco, alguien sabe como probarlos?


----------



## poloki

Hola! nadie sabe como puedo hace para conectarle un reloj? yo realmetente no se como hacer para poder adaptarlo a este circuito!  el reloj q le quiero conectar es uno q el auto trae originalmente para la temp. mide maximo con 7 volt. 
saludos


----------



## snakecesar

*naikon*, yo tengo el mismo problema que vos con el cto 6.10c (no funciona) lo coloque como dijiste pero tambien me prenden solo los primeros 4 led, te agradeceria que me comentes si pudiste resolver el problema. Otra cosa, el corte lo probaste?


saludos


----------



## naikon

Hola cesarr... mira, por ahora tengo desconectada la escala asi que no probe mas regularlo.. la tengo desconectada solo un par de dias, ya que la escala q tenia puesta era de prueba nomas y para testear que ande bien, ya que voy a armar bien la escala en el tablero como quiero... eso lo voy a hacer en estos dias que siguen si consigo $$ para todos los leds (me quede seco jejeje) con respecto al corte, si me anda bien.. uso el corte programado automatico y tengo tambien puesto el pulsador en unos niveles inferiores y anda bien... el circuito me ayudo a hacerlo andar mi hermano, fue bastante engorroso ya que no andaba y no andaba... y era porque estaba mal el patillaje (forma de conexion) de los bc 327.. lo resolvimos buscando los datasheets y viendo como conectar... a lo mejor no te anda el corte por eso a vos.. lo que no nos anda es el shift.. de todas formas por ahora no me interesa (es mas, el bc q controla el shift ni lo tengo soldado) lo solucionare mas adelante cuando tenga mas tiempo supongo.

Revisa el tema del patillaje de los bc, es todo un tema.. a nosotros no nos andaba por eso y porque al parecer teniamos quemado el capacitor de 220uF ...

Bueno cesar.. fijate eso que te comente y postea por aca y vemos que pasa... yo en estos dias voy a comprar y poner todos los leds y te digo que paso... y de paso voy a subir un videito seguramente para que los muchachos vean como funciona la cosa... esta muy bueno esto...

Otra cosa, fijate de probar conectarlo en ves de la salida del CDI a bobina (cable negro con linea amarilla generalmente) en el cable que llega del captor al cdi.. que (almenos en mi moto) es de color azul con una linea amarilla... en todo caso no cortes para probar el corte, solo chupa la señal y conectala a donde iria "cdi" en la bornera... asi probas la escala del taco.. a mi hermano le marcaba diferente tambien... la regulacion en su moto no era igual que en la mia, pero tambien tomamos la señal de dos lados diferentes..

Bueno proba eso y contanos como te va  ...  no tengo muchos conocimientos pero en lo que te pueda ayudar... aca estoy


----------



## marcedelu

hola quisiera saver de algun trt que tenga la misma configuracion que el bc 327 pro que este preparado para resistir mas amperaje


----------



## snakecesar

*naikon*, gracias por respoder, tal vez sean mis bc 327 los que estan mal conectados tambien, podrias fijarte en estas imagenes y decirme si son iguales a los tuyos y si estan mal conectados decirme como debo conectarlos?. Desde ya muchas gracias


saludos


----------



## JoniDf

Nicolau no tenes el esquema del corte solo sin tacometro? algo sencillo ?
saludos


----------



## brunorsa

Hola hola.. Les comento que me encanto el proyecto y que ya compre los materiales para armarlo, mañana si tengo tiempo lo termino y pruebo.. Lo unico que me da un poco de miedito es que el Golcito es a inyeccion, pero no creo que haya dramas con eso.

Una duda, todas las resistencias son de 1/4W ?


----------



## brunorsa

Uauuu... anda muy bien, El corte, los leds (el shift no lo probe)... pero igual tengo un problema.
Resulta que si conecto el limitador del corte (RPM) en cualquiera de las ultimas 2 patas (ultimos 2 led rojos), una ves que se pasa de vueltas y se activa el relé este nu vuelve a su estado pasivo y se me apaga el motor. Para que se despegue el Relé tengo que desenchufar al regulacion y ponerla en otra pata. 

Porque? Tiene solucion?

Estaria muy bueno que ande porque sino nunca llego a encender toda la escala de Leds...

Despues con mas tiempo les subo un videito del Golcito haciendo ññiinnn ñiinnnnn ñiiinn...


----------



## snakecesar

*hola a todos quisiera que me ayuden con este problemita que tengo, alguien sabe si este BC327 es el indicado para el circuito, de ser asi me seria de muchisima ayuda que respondan.
 Por ultimo, podria alguien mostrarme en la siguiente imagen (editandola) donde deberia conectarse en el cto la base, emisor y colector del mismo. desde ya muchas gracias al que pueda ayudarme.

(en la primera imagen coloquen donde va cada uno de los terminales y la segunda es para que vean cual es el bc que tengo)


saludos*


----------



## brunorsa

Hola Snake... Tu BC327 esta bien... visto de frente el orden de las patitas contando de izquierda a derecha seria Colector-Base-Emisor... Como lo tenes puesto tambien esta bien (de hecho yo tambien lo tengo asi y anda 10 puntos).

No te edite fotito porque me parece que esta bien explicado

*Repito me pregunta anterior por si alguien no la vio *

Resulta que si conecto el limitador del corte (RPM) en cualquiera de las ultimas 2 patas (ultimos 2 led rojos), una ves que se pasa de vueltas y se activa el relé este no vuelve a su estado pasivo y se me apaga el motor. Para que se despegue el Relé tengo que desenchufar la regulacion y ponerla en otra pata. 

Porque? Tiene solucion? 

Estaria muy bueno que ande porque sino nunca llego a encender toda la escala de Leds...


----------



## zeta_bola_1

algo de los ultimos leds se habia hablado, me parece que llevaba una resistencia por algun lado, leete las paginas anteriores


----------



## chacarock

para Brunorsa:
         como estas, mira algo lei en paginas anteriores, de que uno de los capacitores, si no me equvoco el que esta al lado del rele, es el que controla el tiempo de apertura del mismo, algunos tenian el problema de que demoraba en volver a su estado de cerrado digamos, el tema es que puede esta fallamdo eso, y sino, puede ser el transistor que esta mal colocado o defectuoso y estaria funcionando como un diodo enves de hacer las oscilacione que necesita para conectar y desconectar, te recomiendo 1- leerte las 50 paginas, en 2 o 3 casi seguro a alguien le paso lo mismo 
2- revisa bien el datashet del transistor original y del tuyo, quizas ahi este el problema

un saludo y cualquier cosa chiflas


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gente, estoy medio alejado del foro por el estudio. Felicitaciones a los que hicieron andar el circuito...

Respecto a los últimos leds, no me sucedió, probá bajar un poco el valor de "CAP", también quitar la R de 22k que se conecta al pin 9 del LM3914, nunca me terminó de convencer esa R. Ah y revisá el TR como comenta chacarock, pero si funciona para los demás leds, no debería ser el problema ese.

La semana que viene estoy probando una modificación al tacómetro, vamos a ver si resulta... capás les traigo novedades.

Saludos


----------



## brunorsa

La cosa es mas o menos asi...

Estando prendido el auto, regulando o en regimen alto de vueltas, al poner el selector de limitador en el pin del led Nro 9 (solo en ese) se activa el rele sin siquiera estar prendido dicho Led. Probe sacando esa resistencia de 22K y nada... Luego me puse a medir los valores de Voltaje entre los pines de los led (del lado del LM) con respecto a masa y positivo.

Con respecto a masa todos los leds me dan 7.39 V
Con respecto al positico todos me dan  entre -0.05V y -0.1V EXCEPTO el dichoso ante ultimo led (pin 11 del LM) que me da -4.33V con o sin resistencia de 22K.

El transistor funciona perfecto y esta bien conectado.

Con respecto al capacitor ya habia probado para ver como me gustaba mas el corte.

Con la plaqueta conectada a los 12V pero con el auto apagado, al conectar el limitador a ese Pin el rele no "pega", pero apenas lo prendo si "pega" aunque regule a 900 Vueltas y solo prenda el primer LED.

Tambien testie las pistas para ver si tocaban entre si, pero no (no por hacerme el agrandado pero la plaqueta me quedo tan bien como una de fabrica).

Sacando el LM y dejando los 12V de alimentacion esa Voltaje raro en esa pata desaparece.. Viendo que esa pata esta aislada del resto del circuito (Al sacarle la R de 22K) como los demas Leds y que al sacar el LM ese Voltaje raro desaparece, lo unico que se me ocurre es que el LM ese esta andando mal... Coinciden conmigo?


*EDIT*

LM3914 Defectuoso descartado.. solucion: No usar esa pata para el corte


----------



## zeta_bola_1

brunorsa dijo:
			
		

> Con la plaqueta conectada a los 12V pero con el auto apagado, al conectar el limitador a ese Pin el rele no "pega", pero apenas lo prendo si "pega" aunque regule a 900 Vueltas y solo prenda el primer LED.




se supone que es al reves, el rele siempre tiene uqe quedar conduciendo, se corta la continuidad en el rele cuando se activa el corte el el led que elegiste, o sea, tenes que usar el normal cerrado del rele, el rele sin alimentacion de ningun tipo tiene que conducir entre esas patas, no se si se entiend elo que quiero decir

saludos


----------



## brunorsa

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> se supone que es al reves, el rele siempre tiene uqe quedar conduciendo, se corta la continuidad en el rele cuando se activa el corte el el led que elegiste, o sea, tenes que usar el normal cerrado del rele, el rele sin alimentacion de ningun tipo tiene que conducir entre esas patas, no se si se entiend elo que quiero decir



bueno, yo lo tengo dado vuelta pero en mi cabeza... le llamo "pegar" cuando se activa el rele, osea cuando pasa corriente por la bobina y cambia su estado el contacto NC

mi error, falle en expresarme


----------



## zeta_bola_1

aaaaaaaaaaaaah, lesto lesto, no dije nada tonces, disculpe

saludos


----------



## chacarock

Brunorsa: como va, ya lo solucionaste?,, provaste? si lo conectas en otro led, cuales serian los contra, es decir, deveria cortar a mas revoluciones? 


saludos


----------



## elaerico

Buenas. Acabo de fabricar el tacómetro 6.10c pero no funciona, no le llega tensión a los leds. Tengo todo igual, solo que me dieron transistores BC32725  en vez de bc327. Esto afectará? No lo puedo hacer funcionar. No tengo conectados los 3 pines del shift light, el pulsador y el corte...


----------



## brunorsa

chacarock dijo:
			
		

> Brunorsa: como va, ya lo solucionaste?,, provaste? si lo conectas en otro led, cuales serian los contra, es decir, deveria cortar a mas revoluciones?



Por ahora lo solucione no usando ese LED como limitador del corte o Shift.. simplemente tengo conectado ahi el led que se prende cuando debe (ante ultimo LED, pata 11 LM3914), aunque tenga una tension bastante rara.

Contras no hay tampoco, si bien tengo que usar un led anterior o posterior a ese, se puede ajustar la escala para que el led que elegiste se prenda en el momento que uno quiera.



			
				elaerico dijo:
			
		

> Buenas. Acabo de fabricar el tacómetro 6.10c pero no funciona, no le llega tensión a los leds. Tengo todo igual, solo que me dieron transistores BC32725 en vez de bc327. Esto afectará? No lo puedo hacer funcionar. No tengo conectados los 3 pines del shift light, el pulsador y el corte...



Tendrias que medir la Voltaje en la pata Nro 9 del LM 3914 con el motor apagado, regulando y en regimen alto... Comentanos como te fue.


----------



## mingo

elaerico dijo:
			
		

> Buenas. Acabo de fabricar el tacómetro 6.10c pero no funciona, no le llega tensión a los leds. Tengo todo igual, solo que me dieron transistores BC32725  en vez de bc327. Esto afectará? No lo puedo hacer funcionar. No tengo conectados los 3 pines del shift light, el pulsador y el corte...



los leds estan conectados a una de las entradas de la bornera de 3 polos como muestra el esquema Nº1?


----------



## Pigüi

Hola!!! soy nuevo en el foro, estoy interesado en hacer un Shift Light solo, lo quiero para el auto y que la luz sea una lampara de 12V, ya que tengo un tacometro analogico. Si me pudieran ayudar se los agradeceria. SLDS. CRISTIAN!!!!


----------



## leoaltamirano

hola como estan bueno soy nuevo

pero quiero hacerle un pregunta quiero hacer un corte solo rpm

se puede hacer como??

eso quiero que me ayuden


----------



## loquilott

hola hice el limitador y lo conecte a mi troca pero ninguno de los led hace nada
si alguien me puede ayudar gracias


----------



## alechivo

brunorsa dijo:


> Por ahora lo solucione no usando ese LED como limitador del corte o Shift.. simplemente tengo conectado ahi el led que se prende cuando debe (ante ultimo LED, pata 11 LM3914), aunque tenga una tension bastante rara.
> 
> Contras no hay tampoco, si bien tengo que usar un led anterior o posterior a ese, se puede ajustar la escala para que el led que elegiste se prenda en el momento que uno quiera.
> 
> 
> 
> Tendrias que medir la Voltaje en la pata Nro 9 del LM 3914 con el motor apagado, regulando y en regimen alto... Comentanos como te fue.




Amigo Brunorsa, estuve leyendo todos tus comentarios y me pasa lo mismo al igual q elaerico, ningun led, voltaje raro en el 1er led rojo, en motor en relanti o en alto regimen no corta el relay en ningun led.... y repase todo mi cirquitero... y nada... a ver si el ingeniero MNICOLAU nos da una mano... es más si salimos de esta... respondemos los problemas de los demas .
abrazo.


----------



## mingo

Gente les informaciónrmop qe despues de varios cambios me anda joya, ayer lo probe en el autodromo ii me fue de 10

gracias mnicolau por responderme las inquietudes qe tuve jeje

despues pongo fotos de el diseño qe le hice

saludos


----------



## RENOLERO81

Primero que todo muy buenas noches a todos los integrantes, sinceramene excelente foro. MNICOLAU la verdad que sois brillante, y mas todavia por compartir tus conocimientos
 comento que he armado el tacometro 6.10, que aparentemente funciona de 10 pero se me han presentado dos inconvenientes:
1º) no consigo regularlo, seteandolo para que me quede regulando y se prenda el primer led tengo que meter el cambio al tercer led, es decir ME SOBRAN COMO 7 LEDS !!!. intente regulando los presets para un lado y para otro y no consigo nada, incluso cambie el cap de 4.7 micros a 2.2 como se habia sugerido anteriormente pero no logro que sea mas sensible. tengo un Renault 4 y la verdad que muchas vueltas no levanta para q les voy a mentir. necesitaria que me dieran una solucion para este inconveniente, que me sugieren y que tendria q modificarle.
 2º) a medida que se prende un led el antecesor se apaga entonces en vez de tener una linea que se incremente tengo un punto que se desplaza de izquierda a derecha, por que sera???
 bueno esperando la respuesta del señor ingeniero mnicolau o de algun otro audaz que a travez de su experiencia me ayuda me voy retirando.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gente,

mingo, felicitaciones por ponerlo en marcha, esperamos las fotos.

renolero81, bienvenido al foro. El 1º problema tuyo es la calibración, medí la tensión que tenés en el pin 5 del LM3914 mientras el auto está regulando y a medida que acelerás, con eso vamos a hacer en qué rango de tensión está trabajando.
El 2º problema, en realidad no es un problema, sino que estás trabajando en modo punto. Para que la escala funcione como una barra completa, debés hacer un puente entre los pads que están a la izquierda del BC548.

alechivo, en algún lado de tu circuito, o en la conexión estás teniendo un problema ya que la placa funciona, está probada. Mandá una foto de tu placa así la vemos y comprobá la distribución de pines de los transistores, debe coincidir con la de la hoja de datos del mismo.

El tema de la conexión en el led nº 9 es algo que me comentaron ya y que lo eh probado sin problemas.. no sé a qué puede deberse, pero el fin de semana voy a volver a hacer pruebas con eso y les comento.

PD: no soy ingeniero todavía ;-), espero serlo en un par de años...:-?

Saludos


----------



## cristian_h5

Que tal a todos, tengo una duda respecto a este proyecto en la parte del limitador, el resto ya lo tengo armado y funcionando pero no se que usar para el limitador, estaba pensando en un scr o un transistor de potencia, o si alguien ya lo probo con alguno diferente y me garantice que funciona 100% bien, donde es lo mas recomendable hacer el corte?

gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## RENOLERO81

Gracias por tu tiempo para responder, la verdad es que esta mañana me calente y le pegue un voleo, que en algun momento si me vuelven esas ganas locas de hacerme daño a mi mismo lo retomare y vere que pasa. Saludos al foro


----------



## mingo

Gente aca pongo las imagenes de como lo diseñe... despues subo un videito
al capacitor qe esta con el rele que decian de 220uF, 100uF o 47uF le puse de 1uF ii hace unas explosiones barbaras ii suena igual qe el FS una joya

Imageshack - fotografa0290
Imageshack - fotografa0291
Imageshack - fotografa0292


----------



## Betelgeuse

Buenas a todos! esta es la primera ves que posteo algo, he seguido bastante este proyecto, puse manos a la obra y empezé a probar, yo no soy electrónico y para mi ha sido todo un desafío, les cuento que logre fabricarlo, lo único que con el tiempo que me llevo hacerlo ya han avanzado muchas versiones, yo fabrique el 6,5 con regulación mejorada, el mayor desafío fue lograr que el PCB quedara bien, luego conseguí el papel correcto y me anda espectacular, lo probé en un Fiat super europa con todos los fierros y anda joya, ahora lo tengo funcionando practicamente sin sentido en un peugeot 505, pero solo es provisorio ya que estoy en medio de una restauración de un Ford Falcon en el cual he puesto mucho en la preparación y calculo que debe estar cerca de los 300 HP ese auto si se merece este artefacto, lo que me olvide de mencionar es que le puse 2 pot para calibrar en uno de los costados y dos selectoras rotativas del otro, de uno y dos pisos para configurar corte y shift, en uno y control de largada en el otro, tambien puse un pulsador directo en el pedal del embriage para el control, amigos estoy eternamente agradecido.
Muchas gracias mnicolau!



en cuanto pueda subo algun videito


----------



## mnicolau

mingo y betelgeuse, muy buenos esos diseños! felicitaciones a los 2... me alegro les sirva...

Saludos


----------



## rodrigo.dallacorte

Buenas muchachos, hoy empecé a hacer el 6.10c. Ya tengo la plaqueta impresa, ahora tengo que hacer los agujeros para soldar los componentes. 

Tengo una duda sobre los 3 interruptores que hay, a ver si me podrían explicar 

. para qué sirve el pulsador? al mantenerlo apretado limito las rpm del motor a la cantidad referente a la isla que lo haya soldado no ?

. para qué sirve la "llave selectora shift"?

. para qué sirve la "llave selectora limitador"? si la llave está seleccionando a las 6mil rpm pero el pulsador no está presionado, se produce el corte de rpm? porque de ser así me conviene puentear este pulsador y poner una selectora de 6 posiciones (la primer posición para max. revoluciones, la última para mínimas rpm y las del medio para las del medio ;P)



Perdón por hacer tantas preguntas gente pero lo quiero terminar YA =P


----------



## mnicolau

Hola bienvenido al foro, leé las páginas anteriores, se respondió varias veces eso...

Saludos


----------



## snakecesar

*hola mariano,* anduvo tu modificacion del circuito?
espero que sii.


saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola snake, una parte ya está lista, falta terminar de probar la más importante y acomodar el pcb si funciona bien... cuando tenga alguna novedad les comento...

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

mingo te quedo muy bueno, pudiste calibrarlo con el taco del auto??



saludos


----------



## GTAmax

Que tal gente, armé la versión 5.5 y no consigo que funcione. No enciende ningún led en ningún momento. Estoy conectándolo a un fiat regatta con encendido electrónico (es igual al del fiat uno de los videos asi que tiene que andar) Paso a comentarles los voltages que tomé en cada pata del lm3914 a ver si me dan una mano para localizar donde puede estar el drama:
PIN 1: 7.4v 
PIN 2: 0v
PIN 3: 8.93v
PIN 4: 0.69v
PIN 5: varía de 0.10v con el auto regulando y va subiendo con las RPM, hasta aprox 0.30v
PIN 6: 4.13v
PIN 7: 4.13v
PIN 8: 2.89v
PIN 9: 8.93v
10 en adelante: 7.65v

espero ansioso respuesta


----------



## bettar5

hola minicolau podrias decirme a donde va conectado el cdi?? en un auto con platino?
gracias y excelente circuito


----------



## bettar5

elimino la pregunta anterior ya entendi como se conecta, lo que no me queda muy claro es:
cuantas patas tiene que tener el rele ycomo van conectadas ( en el circuito de corte con shift light saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola bettar, el relay es un simple inversor de 12[V], tiene 5 patas y va soldado directo a la placa en su respectivo lugar así que ese es el tamaño físico del mismo. Cuando lo pidas te vas a dar cuenta por la disposición particular de los pines...

Saludos


----------



## mingo

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> mingo te quedo muy bueno, pudiste calibrarlo con el taco del auto??
> 
> 
> 
> saludos



si zeta pude, le cambie el preset de 4.7 por 5k yy el de 22 por 47k i anda joya


----------



## leanmdp

Hola, mnicolau, ante todo muy buen proyecto felicitaciones, y estoy a punto de empesar a armarlo, el shift light con limitador rpm 6.10c, pero no me quedo muy claro donde va conectado el comun del rele, osea el cdi, no es por preguntar algo qe ya se respondio, es qe son 52 paginas y la verdad qe estaria una eternidad en encontrarla,

espero una respuesta, y desde ya muchas gracias

PD: tengo un 128, con platino i condensador, sin encendido electronico, si ee qe te ayuda


----------



## chacarock

leanmdp hola, no creo estar muy herrado pero no se entendio bien lo que preguntas, 
cito "donde va conectado el comun del rele, osea el cdi" el rele y el cdi no es lo mismo

y cito"tengo un 128, con platino i condensador, sin encendido electronico" 

creo que el cdi seria el encendido que el tuyo no tiene y no sabes como conectarlo, ... pero puedo estar herrado 

saludos

edito
ha y te recomiendo que leeas las 52 paginas veras que no se demora tanto, hay temas que tienen 80 y pico y muchos las leemos aclaran un monton de dudas, en serio saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

o sea, el rele va conectado en serie con el negativo de la bobina, pero ni idea como es el sistema con platinos del 128


----------



## mnicolau

mingo dijo:


> si zeta pude, le cambie el preset de 4.7 por 5k yy el de 22 por 47k i anda joya



Voy a tener en cuenta el cambio para la próxima versión.. gracias

Saludos


----------



## mingo

mnicolau dijo:


> Voy a tener en cuenta el cambio para la próxima versión.. gracias
> 
> Saludos



ojala sirva

que es lo que tenes en mente para la nueva version? para mejor calibracion?


----------



## leanmdp

chacarock dijo:


> leanmdp hola, no creo estar muy herrado pero no se entendio bien lo que preguntas,
> cito "donde va conectado el comun del rele, osea el cdi" el rele y el cdi no es lo mismo
> 
> y cito"tengo un 128, con platino i condensador, sin encendido electronico"
> 
> creo que el cdi seria el encendido que el tuyo no tiene y no sabes como conectarlo, ... pero puedo estar herrado
> 
> saludos
> 
> edito
> ha y te recomiendo que leeas las 52 paginas veras que no se demora tanto, hay temas que tienen 80 y pico y muchos las leemos aclaran un monton de dudas, en serio saludos.



hola chacarock, tal vez me exprese mal, x qe el comun del rele esta conectado al la señal del cdi, pero solamente quiero saber donde va el cdi en un auto con platino y condensador

iwalmete ya mismo me pongo a leer todas las paginas, 

saludos


----------



## chacarock

hola @leanmdp, pasa que a un auto con platino y condensador no se le  puede poner asi nomas un cdi, si es que con esto nos referimos al encendido electronico del auto, solo puede ponersele un encendido por descarga capacitiva , pero esto dista mucho de ser un encendido electronico, averigua un poco mas del tema, se que para colocarle un encendido electronico, vienen distribuidores especiales, que porsupuesto se puede adaptar a un auto con platino y condensador, yo tengo en mi R12 un encendido de peugeot 504, anda re bien, pero como te dije, hay que cambiar el dist. completo, ojo que se que hay algunos que calzan en algunos, averigua cual le puede ir al 128, supongo que del uno o duna, le ira bien, 


saludos


----------



## leanmdp

por lo que tengo entendido el cdi tiene una salida que da una señal cuando hace una revolucion el motor, cosa que el 128 sin encendido electronico no tiene , bueno lamentablemente el corte no va a ser para mi =(


----------



## JoniDf

Alguien sabe el circuito del corte solo ??


----------



## mingo

jonidf dijo:


> Alguien sabe el circuito del corte solo ??



Versiones 6.10 y 6.10c.
El número 10 indica la cantidad de leds que utiliza y la letra "c", el agregado del limitador de RPM.


----------



## creizlein

Pido disculpas por el post anterior (que lo estoy editando) ya que me apure mucho a hacer las preguntas sin leer, mal yo, primero que nada hola a todos desde el uruguay, soy nuevo en el foro y doy gracias a mnicolau por este proyecto y por toda la ayuda que le da a los usuarios con sus preguntas, creo que ahora si termine de leer todo y es bastante util el aporte de todos !.

mnicolau, mis conocimientos de electronica no son muy avanzados, entiendo solo lo basico y me llevo bien con el soldador asique espero poder realizar tu proyecto, la semana que viene voy a comprar todos los componentes y empezar a armar el PCB para luego soldar todo en su lugar, voy a optar por el proyecto con corte. 

Quisiera saber un par de cosas para orientarme mejor, ya que como dije mis conocimientos son limitados y espero no les caiga mal estas preguntas tan "tontas"

1) Si voy a hacer el que tiene corte, solo tengo que guiarme por "610c_197" , correcto? el otro no lo necesito de nada? 
2) En caso de ser asi, asumo que tengo que comprar SOLO todos los componentes que dice en ese RAR, los del otro no los necesito, verdad?
3) Como por la pagina 9 tu comentas, para un usuario (mauricioh), agregaste la opcion de un jumper para cambiar el modo de punto a barra, qusiera saber si esto ya esta incluido en la ultima version (de la pagina 1) o fue solo una "excepcion" , porque me gustaria tener esta opcion tambien.

Bueno, por ahora para empezar es todo, seguramente luego me surgiran mas problemas pero lo principal es esperar conseguir todos los materiales.
Muchas Gracias !


----------



## mnicolau

creizlein dijo:


> Quisiera saber un par de cosas para orientarme mejor, ya que como dije mis conocimientos son limitados y espero no les caiga mal estas preguntas tan "tontas"
> 
> 1) Si voy a hacer el que tiene corte, solo tengo que guiarme por "610c_197" , correcto? el otro no lo necesito de nada?
> 2) En caso de ser asi, asumo que tengo que comprar SOLO todos los componentes que dice en ese RAR, los del otro no los necesito, verdad?
> 3) Como por la pagina 9 tu comentas, para un usuario (mauricioh), agregaste la opcion de un jumper para cambiar el modo de punto a barra, qusiera saber si esto ya esta incluido en la ultima version (de la pagina 1) o fue solo una "excepcion" , porque me gustaria tener esta opcion tambien.!



Hola creizlein, bienvenido al foro.

1) Así es, si querés el que tiene corte, sólo debés armar esa placa. La otra placa es igual a esa, pero no incorpora los componentes para realizar el corte.

2) Claro, debés comprar sólo esos componentes para podér armar la versión con corte.

3) Esa posibilidad de pasar de modo barra a punto no es posible si se va a utilizar el shift light, ya que si seguimos aumentando las RPM y pasamos al que corresponda al led activador del shift, el mismo va a apagarse con lo cual no quedaría muy bien. Pero si querés probarlo, cortá la pista del pin 9 del 3914, quedando libre funciona en modo punto y estando esa pista, en modo barra.

Saludos


----------



## brunorsa

leanmdp dijo:


> por lo que tengo entendido el cdi tiene una salida que da una señal cuando hace una revolucion el motor, cosa que el 128 sin encendido electronico no tiene , bueno lamentablemente el corte no va a ser para mi =(


 
CDI, platinos, cumplen casi la misma funcion, que es darle un pulso negativo a la bobina, esta manda un pulso de alta tension al rotor del distribuidor. Este corte anda bien tanto para autos inyectados, aspirados, con encendido electronico y no, ya que el corte interrumpe la señal del platino o CDI dirigida a la bobina, esta no genera el pulso de alta tension y por ende no hay chispa para encender combustible.

Subo un JPG improvizado, espero que te ayude.


----------



## creizlein

Esa posibilidad de pasar de modo barra a punto no es posible si se va a utilizar el shift light, ya que si seguimos aumentando las RPM y pasamos al que corresponda al led activador del shift, el mismo va a apagarse con lo cual no quedaría muy bien. Pero si querés probarlo, cortá la pista del pin 9 del 3914, quedando libre funciona en modo punto y estando esa pista, en modo barra.[/QUOTE]

mnicolau, muchas gracias por la bienvenida y la respuesta, es muy util.
Entiendo el problema de pasar a modo punto, ahora, esto solo "apagaria" el shiftlight en lugar de subir mas RPM, pero no se supone que el shiftlight se deberia prender junto con el ultimo led y este no apagarse nunca? es decir, no hay un led "11", me explico?
Esto tambien impediria que no funcione el corte/limitador ? de todas formas me parece sencilla tu idea de cortar la pata 9, voy a intentar poner ahi un jumper y si no funciona lo dejo puntueado y todo arreglado.

Luego les comentare mis experiencias con el proceso, va a ser lento, pero espero que seguro...


----------



## mnicolau

Al shift light lo podés configurar como quieras, que se encienda en el led que vos eligas, ya sea el último de la escala o cualquier otro. Si se elige uno del medio, las RPM seguirán subiendo, pasaran el led activador del shift y el mismo se apagará. 
Por lo general se elige primero que se active el shift light y 1 o 2 leds después el limitador.

Con el corte no hay ese problema ya que nunca van a pasar las RPM del led elegido para el limitador, cuando enciende dicho led, corta bajando las RPM.

Saludos


----------



## creizlein

Una consulta rapida, alguno tiene representado en liveware el diagrama de la ultima version, 610c_197, con el pulsador y las llaves selctoras y todo como para ver como funcionaria en la practica? o es imposible representarlo ahi? no soy muy experto de liveware, por eso pregunto...

Tambien veo que en la lista de componentes no se incluye el led de shiftlight ni los pulsadores/selectores ... esto son a gusto del consumidor? alguna recomendacion para comprarlos? (sobre todo los selectores que no se como funcionan)


----------



## zeta_bola_1

mmme parece uqe el livewiere no lo simulaba bien, no recuerdo por que.

tanto el shiftlight como los pulsadores son a gusto del consumidor, bah, mas que del consumidor lo que puedas encontrar en tu negocio habitual.

llave selectora para seleccionar el momento de shift o corte final o cntrol de largada puede ser una como la que traen los ventiladores de techo, mejor ejemplo imposible, paginas atras puse unas fotos de como es la que use yo

saludos


----------



## leandrom2005

hola que tal? soy nuevo en el foro. la verdad muy bueno esto, justo tengo una moto nueva y lo voy a hacar. tengo una consulta, para que es el pulsador limitador???? espero su respuesta y gracias!!!


----------



## leandrom2005

otra consulta que vi en el de @Betelgeuse, mis duda es como dije: para que era el pulsador? y mi nueva ddua es dodne y q funcion cumplen los potess? y done se conectan... desde ya muchas garcias!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

el pulsador lo seteas en un led determinado, menor que el corte final, por ejemplo 3000rpm, al pulsarlo y acelerar queda limitado en esa cantidad de rpm(varia de acuerdo al led que lo hayas conectado

los potes cumplen la funcion de los presets, nada mas, van conectados en el mismo lugar, solo qeu con cables

saludos


----------



## chacarock

Ha!1!! osea que elp ulsador es el famoso control de largada? osea, acelerador a fondo con pulsador y embriague, luz vede, y soltamos pulsador y embriague?

o...


saludos


----------



## mnicolau

chacarock dijo:


> Ha!1!! osea que elp ulsador es el famoso control de largada? osea, acelerador a fondo con pulsador y embriague, luz vede, y soltamos pulsador y embriague?
> 
> o...
> 
> 
> saludos


Exactamente... Para eso mismo sirve el pulsador.

Saludos


----------



## leandrom2005

muchas gracias!!!! ahora lo entiendo mejor!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

ojo que no es asi no mas, apreto acelerador y suelto embrague y pulsador, hay que agarrarle la mano, y supongo que en las motos se debe de prestar un poco mas de atensión

saludos


----------



## mafelectronica

COMO VA LA GENTE ??? TANTO TIEMPO....
RESPECTO AL LARGADOR, CUIDADO !!!. EN AUTOS NO ES MUY GRAVE EL ERRARLE EN LA SINCRONIZACION, PERO EN MOTO....OJO!!. LO IDEAL, ES ACELERAR , (CORTE PULSADO SETEADO 3500 RPM (APROX. EN AUTOS )) , PULSAR, ACELERAR A A FONDO E IR SOLTANDO EL EMBRIAGUE HASTA CONSEGUIR UN POCO DE TRACCION, LUEGO SOLTAR EL PULSADOR. CON PRACTICA, SE LOGRA.... AL COMIENZO NO ES FACIL SINCRONIZAR.
SALU2


----------



## zeta_bola_1

exacto, probandolo con el unito, que es bastante fiel, a veces le chingas al momento de soltar el boton y es medio desagradable el efecto, parece que se va a apagar el motor, que se va a romper todo, y encima quemando goma(lo unico bueno muejejei)

igual con las motos chicas que nombran aca mas de un susto no se van a pegar, si fueran motos mas grosas si, te la pones de sombrero, pienso yo, bah

saludos


----------



## chacarock

SI!!!!! yo me referia a los autos, y nunca dije  que fuera fasil, simplemente enumeraba como seria el proceso, pero para moto yo no recomendaria este pulsador, de 100cc para adelante, si nos hacemos los furiosos en la largada se da vueltas igual, va !!! es la sensacion que me da, paro mas alla de todo, esta muy bueno el proyecto, 
pregunta: para calibrar los lesd, con las revoluciones, hay que conectar en paralelo un cuenta RPM comercial , verdad?

saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

mira, yo no creo que, por ejemplo, mnicolau use un taco comercial, supongo que debe de haber usado un oidometro y listo

yo no uso la parte del taco, solo el control de salida, asi que un poco de uso de oidometro y esta listo

sin embargo mingo tiene en el tablero de su auto el tacometro original y si no tengo mal entendido pudo calibar los 2 tacos parejos

saludos


----------



## chacarock

Si pasa que no me fío de mi oído, ya reventé en dos oportunidades los balancines de las válvulas, bueno será cuestión de pedir ayuda a alguien con mejor oído, pero pregunto, puedo conectar este y otro de aguja en paralelo verdad?
 saludosedito: perdon a los moderadores por la fuente del texto pasa que lo pase del word


----------



## zeta_bola_1

sip, ningun problema


----------



## mingo

sii yo lo pude calibrar con el cuentavueltas original del uno y con el autometer que le puse. ii a oido lo podes hacer regulando masomenos anda en 1000 rpm osea prende el 1 led, i de ahi te podes ir guiando facil a medida qe aceleras.. va a mi no me costo mucho calibrarlo a oido, pero despues le hice unos cambioas a la plaqueta i los cuentavueltas iban a la par


----------



## chacarock

Gracias zeta, gracias mingo, a proposito, que cambios le hiciste mingo a la placa

saludos


----------



## mingo

chacarock dijo:


> Gracias zeta, gracias mingo, a proposito, que cambios le hiciste mingo a la placa
> 
> saludos



le cambie el preset de 22k (horizontal) el de regulacion del tacometro por uno de 47k
y el capacitor de 4.7 qe esta al lado de ese preset por uno de 2.2uF para que la escala sea mas rapida


----------



## sebarioceballos

hola gente, despues de haberme leido todo el post completo de punta a punta y probar de hacer la plaqueta puedo decir que esta lista y funcionando perfectamente, faltan unos detalles pero ya logre escuchar a mi auto hacer pa pa pa pa pa, lo buscaba hace rato y por fin lo consegui aca, mnicolau sos un genio muchisimas gracias por el aporte, y a todos los demas que aportaron muchas ideas y datos, tambien les agradesco. En breve si puedo subo algun videito, tengo un ford escort 1,8 con escape silen y suena muuuy lindo el corte.


----------



## mnicolau

Bienvenido al foro sebarioceballos, me alegro te funcione, esperamos ese videito del Escort cortando!

Saludos


----------



## snakecesar

hola *mariano*, solo queria saber si hay noticias con la nueva versión?


----------



## mcmouse_show

Hola es la primera vez que pregunto algo en este foro. Queria saber como es el tema de la llave selectora del limitador y la del shift light que aparece en el pdf. Es una llave de un punto o como es?? se pede elegir en que led se proboca el corte?? Bueno mi duda esta ahi como regulo a que regimen quiero el corte y a que regimen quiero el shift light por que con una llave de un punto solo tendria dos opciones o me equivoco?? Una pregunta mas el pcb que aparece en el pdf lo tengo que invertir para imprimirlo no?? Desde ya muchas gracias este fin de ago el limitador.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

tienen que ser 2 llaves de la cantidad de puntos que quieras o puedas conseguir

esta es la que use yo, tiene mas puntos que los que senecesitan, ya que es una llave de 2 pisos, conectando cada led a un punto de la llave tenes la cantidad de puntos para elegir segun a que cantidad de leds la sueldes y la cantidad de puntos disponibes en la llave, espero que me entiendas






cualquier cosa chifla

saludos


----------



## mcmouse_show

Hola que tal gracias por la rapida respuesta. Creo que entendi, digamos que uso el cable que provoca el corte y lo conecto al led que quiero y listo. Una ultima pregunta, puedo guiarme con el dibujo del pdf para armar la placa?? los materiales que aparecen en el bloc de notas son los correctos no?? Bueno suerte muchs gracias cualquier cosa aviso. Yo ya arme el corte con el 555 hace mucho ya y anda muy bien, con regulacion y pulsador.


----------



## usama992

me he leido gran parte de este post y creo que me han quedado bastantes cosas claras. Ando buscando un circuito DIY y teniendo los pcb se ahorra mucho tiempo. Darle mis mas grata enhorabuena a mnicolau por este pedazo de trabajo que esta haciendo. 

El esquema 6.10 me ha gustado bastante, seria posible conseguir el archivo pcb para pcbwizard? tienes echo tambien el esquema en livewire? Si es posible conseguir esos 2 esquemas te lo agradeceria un monton, me da miedo montar y no saber donde fallo 
(con livewire seria posible estudiar donde falla)

Muchas gracias por todo este curro, un saludo


----------



## zeta_bola_1

lo de los archivos lo dejo que lo conteste mnicolau, por si las moscas.

el live wire no lo podia simular este circuito, no recuerdo el por que

saludos


----------



## sebarioceballos

hola amigos del foro, les hago una consulta, tengo la placa armada y lista, realiza los cortes y el shift funciona perfecto siempre seteandolo a oido porque no logro que me enciendan los leds del quinto para arriba, solo llega hasta ahi y no hay forma de calibrarlo para que suba mas. otra falla que tengo es con el pin numero 9, si coloco el corte no realiza nada en el numero 9.

saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

ya se hablo anteriormente del problematico led numero 9 (creo qeu era ese, jeje)

saludos


----------



## sebarioceballos

una consulta mas amigos, en mi auto que es con encendido electronico funciona barbaro el tema del corte, ahora en el auto de mi primo que es con platino no hace el corte sino que lo para al auto, alguien sabe a que se debe esto???


----------



## mnicolau

sebarioceballos dijo:


> una consulta mas amigos, en mi auto que es con encendido electronico funciona barbaro el tema del corte, ahora en el auto de mi primo que es con platino no hace el corte sino que lo para al auto, alguien sabe a que se debe esto???



Hola, probá de reducir un poco el valor del "cap", qué valor estás usando?


----------



## mcmouse_show

Ahi lo adjunte creo. ES facil el circuitoy funciona bien, cualquier cosa avisame que te axplico, o te mano un video ya hace mucho que lo hice y no me acuerdo pero tengo que hacer uno que me pidio un amigo.


----------



## prextor

Saben amigos yo no soy muy entendido en la electronica pero me gusta mucho, me gustaria llevar a cabo el proyecto del tacometro pero tengo dudas de com conectarlo a mi auto, se el el positivo es bateria, el negativo va al chasis  pero la señal no la tengo clara, algunos hablan de cdi no se que es eso no donde esta en mi auto y otros hablan del negativo de la bobina otros de positivo, debido a eso estoy algo confuso, podrian echarme una mano por favor gracias:-?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

prextor, tu auto es con platinos o electronico(con cdi)??

para el auto la señal se toma segun tengas alguno de estos 2 sistemas y se debe de intercalar el rele del corte en serie con el negativo que va a la bobina, encontrar la bobina es facil, busca el distribuidor y segui el cable del medio, donde termina este es la bobina

saludos


----------



## prextor

Mi auto es un kia pop del 95 y me parece que tiene encendido electronico no tiene platinos, en ese caso donde iria conectado el tacometro para sacer la señal ahora otra cosa en la version 6.10 del tacometro los diagramas no coinciden, haber si me explicar, el dibujo con los caminitos rojos y terminales azules en cuanto a los componentes no coinciden con los compoenentes del la placa que es verde y se ven los componentes como en el mundo real, podrian decirme por cual que gui para comprar bien los componentes porfavor saludos y gracias.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

tenes que buscar el cdi, buscalo en  algun manual electrico de tu auto.

fijate que el cdi alimenta la bobina(ya te explique antes como ubicarla), fijate que la bobina tiene 2 bornes, positivo y negativo, ese negativo que viene del cdi es el que tenes que cortar e intercalar el rele(en caso de que sea con corte), o tomar la señal de ese negativo si es sin corte.

de todas maneras, si haces el que tiene corte te tenes uqe fijar que el cable que va del cdi al rele este conectado al comun del rele, la patita del medio seria


al diagrama que NO le tenes uqe dar pelota es al que dice esquema de conexiones, o sea, mnicolau no cambia este diagrama, puiesto que las conexiones son en todas las versiones el mismo, siendo el que si cambia el primer diagrama y el ultimo, o sea el de los "caminitos rojos" y el ultimo corresponde a la placa

cualquier cosa consulta

saludos


----------



## prextor

Ok gracias, osea al de los caminitos rojos es el que vale para la construcion dle tacometro?, por otra parte empezare hacoendo el tacomtro simple es decir son shift light, haber si puedo sacerle uns fotos al auto para que me digas cual es el cable del cdi gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## snakecesar

*hola, alguien sabe xq en el cto 6.10 no llega a escala completa? hice el cambio del preset de 22 (con el cual solo marcaba hasta el tercer led) por el de 47 (el que marca con la moto a full hasta el primer led amarillo nada mas). tendria que poner uno mas grande? si es asi de cuanto?*


----------



## zeta_bola_1

los "caminitos rojos" son las pistas, o sea, lo que te tiene que quedar de cobre en la placa

saludos


----------



## albermillan69

Por lo q veo siguen teniendo mucho inconvenientes con la calibracion!!!! por no hacerme caso!!!

Estaba fura del foro un tiempo por estar en clases!!!

pero ya regrese de nuevo con mi proyecto!! corto q plata por las vacaciones!!! pero ahora si voy con todo!! 

Q maravillosos son los pic!!! con uno solo controlas todo!!! 

Por cierto nadie llego a probar mi gran aporte verdad?? q desconfiados son!!!


----------



## prextor

Saben arme el tacometro pero no enciende ni siquiera el primer led, lo probe solo con uno para ver si prendia el primero pero no paso nada, trate de hacer algunas mediciones pero no entiendo mucho de eso, pero si se que al auto estando en ralente el negativo del primer led me arroja algo de 0.4 y al ir acelerando praticamente llega a 0, alguien podria hacerme una idea de lo que pudo pasar, otra cosa los preset del proyecto 6 eran de 22 y 4,7, yo los tuve que cambiar por 20 y 5 ya que no encontre los que pedia el proyecto 6 ¿podra ser que por ese cambio que no enciende el primer led, o sera necesario colocar los 10 led para que funcione? otra cosa ¿como puedo probar el tacometro sin conectarlo al auto? ya que creo que alomejor la conexion al auto es la que esta mal, bueno no se puden ser tantas cosas, les agradeceria que me orientaran para lograr que funcione muchas gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1

albermillan69 dijo:


> Por lo q veo siguen teniendo mucho inconvenientes con la calibracion!!!! por no hacerme caso!!!
> 
> Estaba fura del foro un tiempo por estar en clases!!!
> 
> pero ya regrese de nuevo con mi proyecto!! corto q plata por las vacaciones!!! pero ahora si voy con todo!!
> 
> Q maravillosos son los pic!!! con uno solo controlas todo!!!
> 
> Por cierto nadie llego a probar mi gran aporte verdad?? q desconfiados son!!!


 
esta placa sale 20 mangos, promediando, no se cuanto saldra un pic con sus elementos asociados mas el programador mas el tiempo en programar, ademas de que hay gente leeeeeenta con los pic(y aca levanto la mano), mas alla de que con este diseño de mnicolau no necesitas saber de electronica en demasía

saludos

edito:

agrego, si te mandas alguna macana cambiar una resistencia o un transistor y hasta el integrado no te sale mucha guita, y un pic??


----------



## albermillan69

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> esta placa sale 20 mangos, promediando, no se cuanto saldra un pic con sus elementos asociados mas el programador mas el tiempo en programar, ademas de que hay gente leeeeeenta con los pic(y aca levanto la mano), mas alla de que con este diseño de mnicolau no necesitas saber de electronica en demasía
> 
> saludos
> 
> edito:
> 
> agrego, si te mandas alguna macana cambiar una resistencia o un transistor y hasta el integrado no te sale mucha guita, y un pic??


 

El ing. Electronico siempre busca la manera de ahorar costos, hacer las cosas de la manera mas facil y pequeñas!!! crees q yo voy a estar instalando en un carro de carreras q necesita menos peso ese tacometro con el poco de componentes?? ademas de una plata gigantesca??? donde la oculto??

ademas la presicion donde se queda???

un pic no pesa nada!! el programa q lleva dentro mucho menos!! programar?? es pansa!!

me da la impresion q ustedes no ha nvisto microcontroladores en donde estudian!!! sino fueran un adicto!! como soy yo ahora!!!


----------



## prextor

Podrian echarme una mano con el post de mas arriba porfa amigos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

no alber, yo por lo menos estudie pics en el colegio hace un par de años, pero se me hace muy dificil la programacion, me quedo con el diseño de mnicolau por eso mismito

saludos


----------



## chacarock

si fuera ingeniero electronico y poseedor de un auto de carreras, me compro un tacometro, (va con onda  ) 

saludos


----------



## mcmouse_show

chacarock , no es por nada pero yo prefiero lo echo por mi solamente por orgullo y si es mas barato mejor. Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

es imposible que nos pongamos de acuerdo si conviene o es mejor hacerlo con pic, sin pic, a cuerda, comprarlo, como sea, ya que semos varios y todos pensamos distinto(sobre gustos no hay nada escrito decia una vieja y empapelaba el horno)

saludos


----------



## albermillan69

chacarock dijo:


> si fuera ingeniero electronico y poseedor de un auto de carreras, me compro un tacometro, (va con onda  )
> 
> saludos


 
un tacometro comercial lo mas a te puede llegar a hacer  es marcar las RPM y limitar!!!  Pero no te ajusta el avance del motor del carro!!! en mi caso no sabre mucho de mecanica, pero tengo un amigo de clases q es corredor (tiene su carro para piques)  y me explica!!!

q hago yo? lo q el me explica (el funcionamiento) yo lo capto y lo modifico para mejorar el rendimiento del motor!!!

Saben el por que uso pic? no por buscar reducir costos, sino porq uso menos componentes (reduzco las posibilidades de estar averiguado q se daño) o fue un problema con el pic o con el programa q esta dentro!! solo tengo dos opcion!!!

la electronica discreta! q es lo q ustedes estan usando! ya esta pasando a un lado!! claro esta! q con un pic tambien se usa la electronica discreta! para q? para adaptar los perifericos!!! mas nada!!!!


----------



## LU5JCL

Buenos dias Mnicolau y amigos del foro, mi nombre es Lucho y soy nuevo en el foro, y ya hace un tiempo vi este proyecto en la web y tengo ganas de aramarloa para instalarlo en un Renault 6, por lo que he leido no hay problema en la cantidad de cilindros ni tiempos del motor...
pero por lo que he visto se le hicieron reformas para mejorar su funcionamiento, te queria pedir si sos tan amable de enviarme el circuito final, con las reformas hechas a los valores de los componentes.

mi idea es solamente hacer el tacometroa (por ahora).

muchas gracias.

Lucho de Concepcion del Uruguay, Entre Rios


----------



## albermillan69

LU5JCL dijo:


> Buenos dias Mnicolau y amigos del foro, mi nombre es Lucho y soy nuevo en el foro, y ya hace un tiempo vi este proyecto en la web y tengo ganas de aramarloa para instalarlo en un Renault 6, por lo que he leido no hay problema en la cantidad de cilindros ni tiempos del motor...
> pero por lo que he visto se le hicieron reformas para mejorar su funcionamiento, te queria pedir si sos tan amable de enviarme el circuito final, con las reformas hechas a los valores de los componentes.
> 
> mi idea es solamente hacer el tacometroa (por ahora).
> 
> muchas gracias.
> 
> Lucho de Concepcion del Uruguay, Entre Rios


 
Bienvenido...
En el primer post siempre se coloca la ultima actualizacion!!!! descargalo de alli!!


----------



## LU5JCL

Bueno muchisimas gracias albermillan69, ahora en este momento estoy rindiendo parciales asi que voy a andar medio alejado del foro, pero en cuanto termine me pongo a revolver temas de por aca jaja

les comento que estoy estudiando licenciatura en redes de comunicacion y tengo 20 años.

muchas gracias por tu aguante, ya mismop lo descargo.

LU5JCL

Bueno muchisimas gracias albermillan69, ahora en este momento estoy rindiendo parciales asi que voy a andar medio alejado del foro, pero en cuanto termine me pongo a revolver temas de por aca jaja

les comento que estoy estudiando licenciatura en redes de comunicacion y tengo 20 años.

muchas gracias por tu aguante, ya mismo lo descargo.

LU5JCL


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Alber me imagino que vas a compartir con todos nosotros tu proyecto con pics no?

Saludos


----------



## albermillan69

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Alber me imagino que vas a compartir con todos nosotros tu proyecto con pics no?
> 
> Saludos


 
Aqui les dejo mi aporte!!! esta en Proteus!!! espero cambien de opinion!!!! esto es lo Basico (tacometro y Limitador).

Espero les guste!!!


----------



## prextor

Hola podrias hacer el tacometro en ves de proteus en livewire?

Amigos me pueden dar una mano con esto por favor:

Saben arme el tacometro pero no enciende ni siquiera el primer led, lo probe solo con uno para ver si prendia el primero pero no paso nada, trate de hacer algunas mediciones pero no entiendo mucho de eso, pero si se que al auto estando en ralente el negativo del primer led me arroja algo de 0.4 y al ir acelerando praticamente llega a 0, alguien podria hacerme una idea de lo que pudo pasar, otra cosa los preset del proyecto 6 eran de 22 y 4,7, yo los tuve que cambiar por 20 y 5 ya que no encontre los que pedia el proyecto 6 ¿podra ser que por ese cambio que no enciende el primer led, o sera necesario colocar los 10 led para que funcione? otra cosa ¿como puedo probar el tacometro sin conectarlo al auto? ya que creo que alomejor la conexion al auto es la que esta mal, bueno no se puden ser tantas cosas, les agradeceria que me orientaran para lograr que funcione muchas gracias


----------



## albermillan69

prextor dijo:


> Hola podrias hacer el tacometro en ves de proteus en livewire?


 
yo les estoy dando mi idea!!! le pase los planos y el programa q va dentro del pic!!! ayudenme a hacer la placa!!! porq las pruebas ya las estoy haciendo y todo va a pedir de boca!!!

Esta es la fuente para alimentar el pic!!! como la bateria del carro es de 12V le quitamos el transformador al diagrama q les paso!! Y LISTO!!!

no trabajo con livewire!!! es para niños q no confian en lo q hacen!!!


----------



## snakecesar

hola *albermillan69*, en primer lugar te agradezco por tu "idea", y en segundo tengo una critica para hacerte: debes recordar que esto es un foro y no todos los que leen o prentenden hacer algo con respecto a lo posteado son expertos en el tema asi que debes ser un poco mas comprensivo y no por saber mas que varios de aqui creerte el mejor con tu "idea", y no solo porque vos sabes programar pics y usarlos todos deban saber, ademas si presentas algo asi es obvio que las personas interesadas te van a llenar de miles de preguntas y consultas para que los ayudes. A prextor solo podrias haberle dicho que no te gusta livewire y listo y no todo lo demas.
Tampoco debes venir a criticar el trabajo hecho por mnicolau quien fue el que amablemente inicio todo esto, ademas su circuito fue exitoso para muchos de nosotros y tu ni siquiera has terminado el tuyo y ya te crees un master.

saludos.

PD: no lo tomes de mala manera


----------



## albermillan69

snakecesar dijo:


> hola *albermillan69*, en primer lugar te agradezco por tu "idea", y en segundo tengo una critica para hacerte: debes recordar que esto es un foro y no todos los que leen o prentenden hacer algo con respecto a lo posteado son expertos en el tema asi que debes ser un poco mas comprensivo y no por saber mas que varios de aqui creerte el mejor con tu "idea", y no solo porque vos sabes programar pics y usarlos todos deban saber, ademas si presentas algo asi es obvio que las personas interesadas te van a llenar de miles de preguntas y consultas para que los ayudes. A prextor solo podrias haberle dicho que no te gusta livewire y listo y no todo lo demas.
> Tampoco debes venir a criticar el trabajo hecho por mnicolau quien fue el que amablemente inicio todo esto, ademas su circuito fue exitoso para muchos de nosotros y tu ni siquiera has terminado el tuyo y ya te crees un master.
> 
> saludos.
> 
> PD: no lo tomes de mala manera


 
No No me creo un master!!!! ojala lo fuera!!!!;-)

pero es q desde q comence a escribir en el post de mnicolau y comence a dar mis aportes nadie lo ha aceptado!!!! busque la manera de mejorar el de mnicolau con un conversor de F-V y ni el mismo lo acepto!!! como te explico!!!:-?

creo q mejor sigo trabajando mi idea solo!!! y saco mas provecho!!! mi idea era ayudarlos con mis conocimientos!!!! pero no lo han aceptado!!! :-?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

no se acepta por que el diseño de mnicolau es sencillisimo, y si se hace bien funciona a la primera, no hay que complicarse programamndo. una persona que empieza con la electronica puede armar este circito y tenerlo funcionando en poquisimo tiempo, con pic no


----------



## mnicolau

A ver alber... no es que no acepté tu diseño, me parece muy bueno pero pasa lo siguiente...

1º El IC que utilizás (LM331) no es muy sencillo de conseguir (acá por lo menos) y lo encontré a un precio mayor al LM3914.

2º El tamaño en pcb requerido va a ser mayor al que requiere mi conversor.

3º Pude corregir mi conversor para funcionar totalmente lineal.

Entonces... para qué gastar 15 veces más en un conversor cuando puedo cumplir la misma función con sólo 1 transistor y un puñado de componentes...

Bajá un poco el ego, acá estamos para aportar y compartir conocimientos, no para fanfarronearlos.

Respecto a tu proyecto con pics, muy interesante realmente, gracias por subirlo. Nadie discute las ventajas del uso de pics, simplifican mucho todo, ojalá tuviera los conocimientos para programarlos yo mismo (espero aprenderlo el año que viene). Por lo pronto, el tacómetro así como está puede ser armado por cualquier persona, incluso eh conocido gente que lo armó como primer proyecto y ya lo están disfrutando, esa es la idea principal.

PD: zeta_bola, gracias por ir respondiendo las dudas de los demás, no ando con mucho tiempo ultimamente para escribir, pero reviso seguido el foro desde el celu.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

de nada marian, mientras sea sobre algo que pueda contestar lo voy a seguir haciendo.

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

prextor dijo:


> Saben arme el tacometro pero no enciende ni siquiera el primer led, lo probe solo con uno para ver si prendia el primero pero no paso nada, trate de hacer algunas mediciones pero no entiendo mucho de eso, pero si se que al auto estando en ralente el negativo del primer led me arroja algo de 0.4 y al ir acelerando praticamente llega a 0, alguien podria hacerme una idea de lo que pudo pasar, otra cosa los preset del proyecto 6 eran de 22 y 4,7, yo los tuve que cambiar por 20 y 5 ya que no encontre los que pedia el proyecto 6 ¿podra ser que por ese cambio que no enciende el primer led, o sera necesario colocar los 10 led para que funcione? otra cosa ¿como puedo probar el tacometro sin conectarlo al auto? ya que creo que alomejor la conexion al auto es la que esta mal, bueno no se puden ser tantas cosas, les agradeceria que me orientaran para lograr que funcione muchas gracias



Hola prextor, antes que nada subite una foto de la placa de ambos lados, que se vea bien, como para ver si encontramos algún problema.
Culpa de los presets no es, esos valores están correctos. Tampoco veo que pueda ser culpa de no conectar todos los leds. Para probar el tacómetro, podés probar con la señal de un cooler, con un generador astable, con la señal de un transformador rectificada, etc. También podrías probarlo con una fuente de tensión regulable, conectando la salida de la misma al pin 5 del 3914, variando la tensión vas a ver cómo varía la escala de leds.

Respecto a los datos de tensión, dónde la estás midiendo (debés medirla en el pin 5 del IC)? no son correctos, esa tensión debería ir subiendo a medida que acelerás. Ah y medila en continua eh.. no en alterna. Podría ser problema de la conexión que hiciste o problemas en el conversor F-T.

Saludos


----------



## mingo

Estaba leyendo lo que decia alber, mira yo termine el colegio el año pasado con titulo de tecnico electronico, y estudie pics y masomenos se programar y tambien estoy en la mecanica gracias a mis amigos preparadores y mi familia fierrera. y tengo mi fiat uno en las picadas, es mi auto para andar y lo llevo a correr, gracias a lo qe diseño mnicolau, llegue a bajar los tiempo gracias al control de largada (ademas de los fierros, suspencion, etc qe tiene el auto) pero mas alla de ello, nose qe peso qeres reducir la placa no pesa nada y no ocupa nada, y no cuesta hacerla, y como decia zeta si se te jode cambias transitor, integrado rele lo qe sea. ponele qe estoy en el autodromo y me falla el aparato, capaz puedo resolverlo sobre la marcha( el primer dia qe lo lleve a probar me lleve unos integrados de mas, el soldador(lo puse en boxes enchufado jajaja) y mientras hacia pruebas cambiando capacitores. en cambio si esta mal programado que hag? me llevo la pc, con el programador de pic jeje?


Son formas de pensar de cada uno, Mnicolau nos presento su proyecto y la verdad lo felicito porque se paso, y el tacometro qe el diseño lo tengo pero solo para calibrar, ya qe en el auto tengo el autometer...

Bueno queria aportar algo jeje

saludo gente


y me anda joyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## zeta_bola_1

no mingo, te tenes que comprar una notebook, no hay otra


----------



## mingo

jaja con lo qe me sale una notebook, me compro un fs 7al, con largador, atrasador para nitro y turbo jajaja...


----------



## albermillan69

Bueno como veo q no voy a lograr nada!! mejor sigo trabajando solo!!! aunque  estoy en un post donde si querimos trabajar esto con pics!!! espero q zeta_bola_1 no comiences a no aceptar lo q digo por alla!!

mnicolau aqui los componentes son mas caros  q un pic!!! con lo q armo uno de los tuyos armo tres con pics!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

no es por tirarte mala onda che, pero este circuito se basa en su sencillez(y funciona de 10), fijate que en el otro post tambien te escribi(acelerometro), la diferencia es que ese otro proyecto si o si es necesario usar pics, bah, supongo que se podria usar elementos basicos, pero la placa seria mas grande que el auto, jaja

saludos
PD:mingo, la gracia es hacerlo uno mesmo, no? jaja


----------



## snakecesar

uff!!! que polemica arme jeje. No lo hice con mala intensión, solo quieria dar mi opinion con respecto al tema, ya que  el cto de mariano es excelente y 100% sencillo.

alber, como te dije no lo tomes a mal, esta buena tu idea e interesante pero todos aca prefieren la simpleza. Pasame la direccion del post del que hablas para ver que onda una de esas tambien lo contruyo al tuyo


saludos a todos

mariano, por las dudas no sabes que puedo hacer con el cto 6.10 xq solo llega hasta el primer led amarillo apenas, ya cambien los presets por los otros . El 6.10c anda de 10 con ese cambio, pero en este no.

saludos


----------



## jorgitogq

mnicolauuuuuuu necesito un favor enorme, voy a presentar el tacometro en una feria cientifica, lo que necesito es que me pases el archivo pcb para hacer la serigrafia del lado de los componentes porfa,quiero hacer una placa hermosa, obvio no voy a quitar derechos de autor, en mi bibliografia esta esta pagina


----------



## prextor

Okas tratare de sacarle una foros para que me guien un poquito mejor, otra cosa no me quedo muy claro como haecr prueba sin conectarlo al auto, me podrias explicar con manzanitas soy un poco duro de entender, no entiendo eso de la señal de un cooler o de un transformadorr rectificada, me podrias explicar en forma mas detallada porfa, ¿se puede emular la señar con una fuente de 5V dc?


----------



## creizlein

Bueno amigos, les cuento que finalmente pude comprar todos los implementos necesarios y puse en camino este proyecto, por suerte pude conseguir todo, incluso unas lindas llaves selectoras de 12 posiciones que se pueden 'trancar' y dejar en 10 como necesito y una linda cajita de plastico para poner todo adentro, luego les pasare las fotos de todo el proceso.

En esta oportunidad como era obvio tengo 2 preguntas, una es que en lugar de BC548 me vendieron BC547 que dicen que es lo mismo y no voy a tener problema, esto es verdad? alguno probo?

Y lo otro es mas bien alguna sugerencia, ya que estoy intentando a toda costa dejar preparado el PCB con el metodo del transfer de papel impreso con laser y no tengo suerte, siempe me queda algun pedacito despegado o no agarra bien y cuando retiro el papel se me sale, incluso estoy usando papel fotografico glossy marca verbatim que bastante caro me salio y por ahora no tengo suerte, lo super plancho y lo pongo en agua pero al retirar el papel siempre se desprende algun pedazo de toner y queda en el papel... hay algun secreto magico para esto? o alguna otra alternativa de papel especial?

Muchas gracias por su ayuda como siempre...

PD: Estoy asumiendo que la hoja 4 del PDF, que tiene el dibujo del circuito esta listo para imprimir y transferir, es decir, ya esta 'invertido' , esto es correcto no?


----------



## mnicolau

snakecesar dijo:


> mariano, por las dudas no sabes que puedo hacer con el cto 6.10 xq solo llega hasta el primer led amarillo apenas, ya cambien los presets por los otros . El 6.10c anda de 10 con ese cambio, pero en este no.
> 
> saludos



Hola gente, es raro ya que ambos tienen la misma configuración pero igual, probá cambiar la R de 2,2k que se encuentra entre los presets, por una de 1k, ahí te baja el alcance de escala hasta la mitad practicamente, con eso deberías poder llenarla.



> mnicolauuuuuuu necesito un favor enorme, voy a presentar el tacometro en una feria cientifica, lo que necesito es que me pases el archivo pcb para hacer la serigrafia del lado de los componentes porfa,quiero hacer una placa hermosa, obvio no voy a quitar derechos de autor, en mi bibliografia esta esta pagina


Cual de los 2 estás armando? No estoy compartiendo el archivo original (por malas experiencias que tuve) pero no tengo ningún problema en pasarte las serigrafías del lado de los componentes, en formato PDF. Decime cual de las 2 placas estás armando y te lo paso.



> Okas tratare de sacarle una foros para que me guien un poquito mejor, otra cosa no me quedo muy claro como haecr prueba sin conectarlo al auto, me podrias explicar con manzanitas soy un poco duro de entender, no entiendo eso de la señal de un cooler o de un transformadorr rectificada, me podrias explicar en forma mas detallada porfa, ¿se puede emular la señar con una fuente de 5V dc?


Ya voy a subir un generador astable para que puedan probarlo sin necesidad de conectarlo al vehículo. Por ahora agarrá un cooler, que tenga cable de señal para el sensor del mother, tomás dicho cable (color amarillo) y lo conectás en la parte izquierda de la bornera "bobina" y andá variando la velocidad del mismo (frenándolo con los dedos).



> En esta oportunidad como era obvio tengo 2 preguntas, una es que en lugar de BC548 me vendieron BC547 que dicen que es lo mismo y no voy a tener problema, esto es verdad? alguno probo?
> PD: Estoy asumiendo que la hoja 4 del PDF, que tiene el dibujo del circuito esta listo para imprimir y transferir, es decir, ya esta 'invertido' , esto es correcto no?


El transistor es lo mismo, yo usé ese también varias veces. En la hoja 4 tenés el pcb listo para transferir por el método de la plancha (no necesita invertirse si se usa este método). Yo utilizo papel ilustración o si no tengo.. cualquier hoja de revista sirve también, con práctica van saliendo cada vez mejor las placas.

Saludos


----------



## prextor

cuando dices cooler quieres decir esos ventiladores de los computadores?


----------



## mnicolau

prextor dijo:


> cuando dices cooler quieres decir esos ventiladores de los computadores?



Exactamente, a esos me refiero...


----------



## prextor

Y como seria la conexion a la placa, tendria que conectarlo en la entrada de la bornera donde dice señal cierto?

el cooler tiene dos cables uno positivo y otro negativo, cual conecto a la placa y de que forma para que el cooler despues de conectarlo a la bornera de señal siga girando, porque lo que hace es que la placa haga de puente o lo conecto solo pelado el cable y colgandome de el sin cortarlo, no se si me entiendes,.

disculpa por se tan cabeza dura:-?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

el cooler tiene que ser de los de 3 cables, negro, rojo y amarillo. tambien pueden ser blanco y rojo en vez de negro y rojo

el amarillo es un cable que tira pulsos segun la velocidad de giro del ventilador.

en otro post cacho comento de un papel que le calzo de 10 para hacer las transferencias, no recuerdo como se llamaba, preguntale por mp

saludos


----------



## mingo

obvio zeta, es hacerlo uno, por algo nunca me compre un fs, siempre confie en el proyecto de mariano y muy bien me fue...
y alber nadie te tira tu proyecto abajo, son opiniones diversas, ya que es un foro y cada cual expresa lo que piensa

saludos


----------



## albermillan69

mingo dijo:


> obvio zeta, es hacerlo uno, por algo nunca me compre un fs, siempre confie en el proyecto de mariano y muy bien me fue...
> y alber nadie te tira tu proyecto abajo, son opiniones diversas, ya que es un foro y cada cual expresa lo que piensa
> 
> saludos


 
eso lo se!!! pero si desde una vez no iban a aceptar mis aportes me lo hubiesen dicho!! y solo doy opiniones y hago me trabajo solo!!!


----------



## prextor

Que pena, me compre un cooler solamente para hacer las pruebas, pero adivinen que, no me prende ningun led, hago mediciones entre el borne positivo y el negativo de cada patita y ninguna  me da un voltaje como para encender un led, no se que puede estar pasando, el circuito lo arme tal cual esta en la figura de los caminitos rojos , pero no se que pasa, tratare de hacerlo otravez, amigos les pido un favor podrian poner un pcb lo mas sencillo posible, son shift que eso yo creo que me confunde, solamente la escala de los led, nada mas, ¿podria ser? espero sus repuestas y de antemano gracias.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

che mingo, cuanto duele un fs??

alber, ya basta no? si te interesa hacer uno con pic arma un post propio para vos y listo, como ya dije, este se basa en la sencillez y en que cualquiera lo puede hacer y sacarlo andando en un 2 por 3

saludos

edito:
prextor, tiene el cablecitoamarillo?? y ese lo conectas a la señal de la placa?? a la vez alimentas a la placa y al cooler con la misma fuente??o sea, compartiendo tanto positivo como negativo???


----------



## prextor

Zeta:

Mira la alimentacion la saco de una fuente de pc que tengo suelta.

Al ventilador lo alimento con los terminales que serian de la disquetera y el cable blanco que vendria siendo el amarillo lo conecto a la placa.

y a la placa la alimento con un molex que seria el de cd, con 12v pero no resivo señal. 

podrian ustedes poner un circuito donde solo salga la escala de los led. yo quiero eso para empezar y luego colocarle la opcion de shift light.

por favor de ante mano gracias.


----------



## sebarioceballos

amigos tengo problemas, como les decia anteriormente en mi auto funciona perfectamente, pero lo probe en el auto de mi primo que es con platino y no funciona el corte (lo hace muy lento) probe en un fiat uno con encendido electronico y hace lo mismo, varie el capacitor del corte y le puse mas chico, en mi auto lo tenia con uno de 47uf y funciona perfecto, en los otros varie el capacitor a mas grande y a mas chico tambien pero hace lo mismo, corta hasta el punto de llegarse a casi que se pare y arranca de nuevo. si a alguien se le ocurre algo y me puede ayudar se los agradeceria.

ya me estoy dando por vencido, lo raro es que en mi auto funciona perfecto.


----------



## LU5JCL

Mariano, buenas tardes antes que nada...

te queria consultar sobre el esquema de conexiónes Nº2, que funcion cumple el pulsador que esta conectado a la izquierda??
y con respecto a las llaves selectoras del shift light y del limitador, dependiendo de en que salida lo coloque es en la cantidad de vueltas que me va a cortar?? osea, te explico lo que pienso, si lo conecto en la misma pista donde se conecta el 5 led del tacometro el limitador me va a cortar en cuanto la escala llegue a ese led?? y de ser asi, se puede poner una llave con la cantidad de puntos que se desee para cortar a diferentes regimenes?

esa es mi consultita, espero no molestar

muchas gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

prextor dijo:


> podrian ustedes poner un circuito donde solo salga la escala de los led. yo quiero eso para empezar y luego colocarle la opcion de shift light.
> 
> por favor de ante mano gracias.



Hola, si dejás sin conectar los 3 pines que están arriba del BC548 (en la versión 6.10c, en la 6.10 hay sólo 1 pin) ya tenés "desconectados" el shift light y demás, sólo tenés la escala de leds.

sebarioceballos, hasta qué valores probaste hacia abajo? probá 1, 4.7, 10[uF], no vayas para arriba porque cada vez se hace más lenta la conmutación. Volviste a probar el circuito en tu auto para comprobar que sigue funcionando? A lo mejor no está en buen estado el relay y no conmuta rápidamente.

LU5JCL, así es, tal cual como comentás. El pulsador es el famoso "control de largada" fijate en posts anteriores fue explicado varias veces su funcionamiento.

Saludos


----------



## LU5JCL

Bueno gracias gracias Mariano por la ayudita, voy a ponerlo al tacometro en un R6... despues que lo haga les envio fotos para que lo vean al proyecto.

saludos y nuevamente gracias.


----------



## mingo

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> che mingo, cuanto duele un fs??
> 
> alber, ya basta no? si te interesa hacer uno con pic arma un post propio para vos y listo, como ya dije, este se basa en la sencillez y en que cualquiera lo puede hacer y sacarlo andando en un 2 por 3
> 
> saludos
> 
> edito:
> prextor, tiene el cablecitoamarillo?? y ese lo conectas a la señal de la placa?? a la vez alimentas a la placa y al cooler con la misma fuente??o sea, compartiendo tanto positivo como negativo???



y un fs vale como 700 mangos el 6al con largador, limitador y atrasador, sale un huevo. con el de mariano de costo tuve 100, le puse todo lo mejor jeje


----------



## zeta_bola_1

prextor dijo:


> Zeta:
> 
> Mira la alimentacion la saco de una fuente de pc que tengo suelta.
> 
> Al ventilador lo alimento con los terminales que serian de la disquetera y el cable blanco que vendria siendo el amarillo lo conecto a la placa.
> 
> y a la placa la alimento con un molex que seria el de cd, con 12v pero no resivo señal.
> 
> podrian ustedes poner un circuito donde solo salga la escala de los led. yo quiero eso para empezar y luego colocarle la opcion de shift light.
> 
> por favor de ante mano gracias.


 
ta bien, las fuentes de pc comparten masa todos los conectores, pero ni idea si es asi en  los positivos, supongo que si

por que no te pones unas buenas fotos de los 2 lados de la placa, por si las moscas, vio??

saludos


----------



## negrito-uox

hola a todos. son unos grossos sobre todo mnicolau. cuento que arme el tacometro. la version final renegue un poco con el pcb.(el primero que hice en mi vida)   y lo probe en el zanellita cun una fuente tipo de la compu bien regulada y prendieron algunos leds. no me fije de regular los presets pero era para saber si andaba. la duda es la siguiente se que lo respondieron 52millones de veces Pero el cable de señal que sale de la bobina y que va al modulito(pongo un cable mallado con la malla a masa) pelo el cable de el negativo y enrosco ahi el mallado y lo sueldo o va enroscado. otra cosa si no tengo cdi como produsco la limitacion?? pongo el cable que dice cdi al positivo de la bobina?? de antemano gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola negrito_uox, ahí te dejo el esquema de conexión del tacómetro para la moto. Cortás el cable y lo empalmás (tal cual muestra el esquema), o levantás el cable en la bornera de la bobina y agregás un tramo ahí (mallado preferentemente).

Saludos


----------



## negrito-uox

ahhhhh perfecto. entiendo lo de la moto. ahora si es con un auto que tiene encendido a patinos?? como provocas la limitacion?


----------



## mnicolau

Es exactamente igual, sólo que en el auto se hace en el negativo de la bobina, donde el cable va hasta los platinos o el módulo de encendido. En la moto el negativo va a masa y el positivo es el que se usa.

Saludos


----------



## negrito-uox

gracias mariano. esta tarde lo voy a probar en el r9 del papa de mi novia. jajajajaj


----------



## mnicolau

Uhh no me hago responsable si quedás soltero eh.. jajaja


----------



## alejandro128

capo como yo te queria preguntar una cosa si anda en fiat128 y ponete un videito de como funciona


----------



## negrito-uox

hola a todos. alejandro lee el primer post esta todo ahi.  mariano ayer probe.(no te hagas drama que ese auto esta echo pelota)  pero pasa que el tcometro prende todas las luces y despues no anda mas. que puede ser???
no me di cuenta de hacer la medicion en el pin 5 pero me parece que es algo mas que eso digo yo ahora voy a ver si lo pruebo en el zanelita. otra cosa casi hago cagada porque me habian vendido un TRT 237 en ves del 327 que son nada que ver ensima.

edito.. probe con el zanela... nada. medi tension en el pin 5 no varia de los 1.5 a picos de 1.8 solamente regulando no le da bola a la acelerada. seran los transistores?? estoy a punto de desoldar y medirlos. escucho oferta. saludos


----------



## osioso

hola gente es mi primer post quisiera saber si algien me podria facilitar
un circuito  de un control de largada ya qe tengo uno qe se ase con un ne555
pero en un post lei qe no anaba bien en un coche por las interferencias del motor
solo nesesito un control de largada ya qe ase un par de semanas me compre un fiat uno y estoy asioso de escuchar el bbbrrrrmmmm taatatatatatatatatatatata
estoy contenticimo de aver encontrado el foro es el mejor qe e encontrado la gente de este foro son maestros de la electronica y son mui dedicados al foro los felicito a todos por  igual se lo meresen son unos maestros.
si alguien me puede facilitar el circuito ojala este descomprimido ya qe mi computadora no me descomprime ningun archivo creo qe tiene un virus porqe no puedo ver ningun arechivo comprimido.
de antemano un millon degracias a todos 
y felicitaciones por el foro

atte
osioso......


----------



## mnicolau

Negrito, subite una foto de ambos lados y que se vea bien a ver si tenés algún problema. Revisá la parte del conversor que esté todo en orden, probá si podés con una fuente regulable de meter tensión directo en el pin 5 como para descartar la parte del 3914. Cambiá el 237 porque es npn y vos necesitás un pnp ahí.

osioso, bienvenido al foro, si querés sólo el control de largada armate el del 555, es imposible que no funcione ya que es un astable que hace oscilar un relay.. no hay posible fallo ahí.

PD: hay que tener cuidado con la escritura, se entiende mejor y evitás la posibilidad que te eliminen el post.

Alejandro128, sí funciona en el 128 pero no tengo ningún video a mano, fijate en el 1º post hay uno de zeta_bola en su Fiat. Había... me acabo de fijar y no están.. ya voy a tratar de arreglarlos.

Saludos


----------



## mingo

mnicolau como va? y pudistes probar la nueva calibracion?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola mingo, no.. me trae mal el final de año en la facu jeje, ando bastante entretenido tratando de mantenerme al día, igualmente ya lo dejé con el cambio de preset que comentaste, ya que aumentar el valor del preset, aumenta la tensión de salida del conversor y permite hacer más fácil completar la escala.

Saludos


----------



## negrito-uox

mariano. le inyecte 5 volt regulado y prenden todos los led el LM esta vivo me voy a los trt??? otra cosa nose sera que en ciclo la señal es muy confusa?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

marian, ya iba a poner el link del vid otra vez, pero en el primer post esta el link para abrir you tube, no se carga el reproductor, problema en de este foro

saludos


----------



## negrito-uox

ayer lo probe en un falcon todo limado de un amigo el tacometro va como cañaso!!!! es una masa. en el zanela no anda. pero en un auto bien anda. tengo un problema con el rele queda pegado y me para el motor. ya lo solucionaron a eso??


----------



## mnicolau

Hola negrito, qué valor de "cap" usaste? aumentale un poco el valor para que no oscile tan rápido el relay.

Zeta, gracias, en un tiempito vuelven a habilitar la opción de editar el primer post y ahí arreglo los videos.

Saludos


----------



## negrito-uox

le puse de 100 micro porque el 220 es muy grande y al ser un motor 6 cilindros tiene como 200 caballos. tenes que ver el motor como se amaca cuando limita. prometo videito.entonces el tema del rele que queda pegado es porque te pone como loco con un cap muy chico.


----------



## sebarioceballos

NADIE ME TIRA UNA MANO????  mnicolau?




sebarioceballos dijo:


> amigos tengo problemas, como les decia anteriormente en mi auto funciona perfectamente, pero lo probe en el auto de mi primo que es con platino y no funciona el corte (lo hace muy lento) probe en un fiat uno con encendido electronico y hace lo mismo, varie el capacitor del corte y le puse mas chico, en mi auto lo tenia con uno de 47uf y funciona perfecto, en los otros varie el capacitor a mas grande y a mas chico tambien pero hace lo mismo, corta hasta el punto de llegarse a casi que se pare y arranca de nuevo. si a alguien se le ocurre algo y me puede ayudar se los agradeceria.
> 
> ya me estoy dando por vencido, lo raro es que en mi auto funciona perfecto.


----------



## mnicolau

Post #1134



> sebarioceballos, hasta qué valores probaste hacia abajo? probá 1, 4.7, 10[uF], no vayas para arriba porque cada vez se hace más lenta la conmutación. Volviste a probar el circuito en tu auto para comprobar que sigue funcionando? A lo mejor no está en buen estado el relay y no conmuta rápidamente.


Otra cosa que recuerdo ahora... intercambia la conexión en la bornera "bobina" probá conectar los cables ahí de ambas formas posibles. Ese efecto que te sucede de que el auto se para, me pasaba en la moto cuando la señal proveniente del CDI quedaba conectada no en el borne común del relay (donde se toma la señal para el conversor), sino en el otro borne, el relay cortaba y el conversor se quedaba sin señal, así que probá eso también...

Saludos


----------



## sebarioceballos

mnicolau dijo:


> Post #1134
> 
> Otra cosa que recuerdo ahora... intercambia la conexión en la bornera "bobina" probá conectar los cables ahí de ambas formas posibles. Ese efecto que te sucede de que el auto se para, me pasaba en la moto cuando la señal proveniente del CDI quedaba conectada no en el borne común del relay (donde se toma la señal para el conversor), sino en el otro borne, el relay cortaba y el conversor se quedaba sin señal, así que probá eso también...
> 
> Saludos


ANTES QUE NADA PERDON PORQUE NO HABIA VISTO QUE YA ME HABIAS RESPONDIDO MNICOLAU.

baje hasta 2.2uf que es el mas chico que tenia a mano y hacia lo mismo, tambien probe cambiando de lugar los cables de la bornera de la bobina, porque con el auto mio funcionaba al reves de como todos decian, pero tambien sigue el problema, despues de todas las pruebas lo pase a mi auto nuevamente y boalaaa funciona perfecto.


----------



## mnicolau

> ANTES QUE NADA PERDON PORQUE NO HABIA VISTO QUE YA ME HABIAS RESPONDIDO MNICOLAU.



No hay problema che...

Mirá si probaste ambas cosas y sigue pasando lo mismo.. no se me ocurre otra cosa para revisar, con ambos sistemas (platinos y módulo electrónico) está probado ya. Si encuentro algo te comento, o alguien que le haya pasado algo similar que comente.

PD: Única cosa que se me ocurre ahora... el capacitor de 4.7[uF] a la entrada de señal del IC, probá bajarlo a 2,2[uF], eso le va a dar más agilidad a la escala con lo cual el relay va a despegar antes, si no lo corrige ya el problema está en otro lado, la conexión está hecha en el lugar correcto? el relay es nuevo?.

Saludos


----------



## osioso

mnicolau: te agradesco tu respuesta y tambien tu sugerencia sobre la escritura.
mi pregunta es cual circuito me recomiendas armar podrias poner una foto en pdf.
ya qe yo tengo uno pero lo encuentro demaciado simple te agradeseria si pones una foto de algun circuito en formato pdf y sus conexiónes gracias.

saludos mnicolau.


----------



## mnicolau

Acá tenés el circuito osioso, limitador con pulsador, el preset de 10k controla la velocidad de oscilación del relay.

Saludos


----------



## osioso

MNICOLAU : NO SALEN LOS COMPONENTES DEL CIRCUITO
y el diagrama no sale
gracias

podrias subier la foto del diagrama porfabor
gracias mniculau 
saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

No? acá está la foto, el componente grande es un relay de 12V simple inversor. Al diagrama del circuito no lo tengo, si lo querés buscá oscilador astable con 555 y ahí lo vas a tener, sólo le agregué un TR a la salida para manejar el relay, eso es todo. La conexión es igual a la del tacómetro, buscá el esquema de conexión en el pdf o en la foto que dejé algunos posts atrás.


----------



## osioso

mnicolau dijo:


> No? acá está la foto, el componente grande es un relay de 12V simple inversor. Al diagrama del circuito no lo tengo, si lo querés buscá oscilador astable con 555 y ahí lo vas a tener, sólo le agregué un TR a la salida para manejar el relay, eso es todo. La conexión es igual a la del tacómetro, buscá el esquema de conexión en el pdf o en la foto que dejé algunos posts atrás.



mnicolau consulta el rele tiene qe ser n/c o el interruptor tiene qe ser n/c
otra consulta yo tengo un fiat uno y la bobina tiene 4 cables 2 de ellos son verdes 1 naranja y otro rojo cual de ellosse deve cortar y conectar al rele 
gracias 

saludos.

corrijo al decir interruptor me refiero al pulsador


----------



## sebarioceballos

mnicolau dijo:


> No hay problema che...
> 
> Mirá si probaste ambas cosas y sigue pasando lo mismo.. no se me ocurre otra cosa para revisar, con ambos sistemas (platinos y módulo electrónico) está probado ya. Si encuentro algo te comento, o alguien que le haya pasado algo similar que comente.
> 
> PD: Única cosa que se me ocurre ahora... el capacitor de 4.7[uF] a la entrada de señal del IC, probá bajarlo a 2,2[uF], eso le va a dar más agilidad a la escala con lo cual el relay va a despegar antes, si no lo corrige ya el problema está en otro lado, la conexión está hecha en el lugar correcto? el relay es nuevo?.
> 
> Saludos



si la conexion esta hecha en el lugar correcto, y el relay es nuevo tambien, te comento que el capacitor ese lo cambie cuando lei que mingo lo habia hecho para que fuera mas rapida la escala y tambien el preset le puse uno de 47k.
la verdad no tengo idea cual puede ser el drama, ya se me acabaron las ideas.
si soluciono el problema les aviso.

PD: lo probe en una moto de un amigo y si anda perfecto (esto es cosa de mandinga:evil jajaj



mnicolau dijo:


> No? acá está la foto, el componente grande es un relay de 12V simple inversor. Al diagrama del circuito no lo tengo, si lo querés buscá oscilador astable con 555 y ahí lo vas a tener, sólo le agregué un TR a la salida para manejar el relay, eso es todo. La conexión es igual a la del tacómetro, buscá el esquema de conexión en el pdf o en la foto que dejé algunos posts atrás.



sacame de una duda mnicolau, esta plaqueta es para largador solo verdad? y como se setea en que rpm cortar?? o solo mete un corte en cualquier lado que esten las rpm en el momento de pulsar?


----------



## guillejose

alguien tiene toda esta información para descargarla de un solo servidor? seria bueno que alguein que ya le funcione suba integramente sus pistas y diagramas, graciaa


----------



## mnicolau

sebarioceballos dijo:


> sacame de una duda mnicolau, esta plaqueta es para largador solo verdad? y como se setea en que rpm cortar?? o solo mete un corte en cualquier lado que esten las rpm en el momento de pulsar?



Lo que hace es simplemente "imitar" un limitador. Vos acelerás, apretás el pulsador y el relay comienza a oscilar conectando y desconectando la bobina, produciendo el famoso corte. Es lo más simple y rudimentario que se puede armar...

Guillejose, está todo en el primer post, cuando pueda editarlo nuevamente a lo mejor agrego el del 555.

Saludos


----------



## negri221

mnicolau dijo:


> Bienvenido al foro sebarioceballos, me alegro te funcione, esperamos ese videito del Escort cortando!
> 
> Saludos



hola tengo hecho el circuito 6.10c.  pero no se como conectarlo al auto es un fiat 147 con encendido


----------



## mingo

negri221 dijo:


> hola tengo hecho el circuito 6.10c.  pero no se como conectarlo al auto es un fiat 147 con encendido



que encendido tiene? platinos o electronico?


----------



## LU5JCL

Tengo exactamente la misma duda que negri221, mi auto es un Renault 6 con arranque a platinos (obviamente) y nose donde conectar el limitador, ni la seccion de cable que debe llevar el mismo... el tacometro se toma del cable que entra desde la bobina a los platinos??

gracias.

prometo enviar fotos cuando esté funcionando.


----------



## mnicolau

Se respondió muchas veces ya.. busquen la bobina, agarren el cable del negativo (es el que va a los platinos o el módulo de encendido), desconectan ese cable y conectan ahí en serie la bornera "bobina".

Una imagen...


----------



## LU5JCL

Muchas gracias Mariano por la manito 

Disculpame las molestias.

Ahora estoy complicado con la facu, pero cuando me alivie de parciales vos a ponerme a realizar el tacómetro.

saludos.


----------



## creizlein

Bueno, despues de un par de dias de lucha ya que no tenia mucho tiempo libre pude transferir correctamente el dibujo a la PCB y ponerlo en acido y ya me quedo la placa pronta, hice 2 por las dudas, una me quedo con algunas pistas cortadas que pude "arreglar" y la otra quedo impecable por suerte!

Ahora estoy en el procedimiento de ir soldando los componentes y figurar como hacer todas las conexiones, de a poco voy poniendo componentes y entendiendo como trabajan y al mismo tiempo me quedan "menos" cosas afuera y todo toma color, jeje

Les cuento que ya tengo la caja donde voy a poner todo tambien, y pude conseguir las 2 llaves selectoras de 10 posiciones, lo que no tengo claro y pido ayuda a los entendidos es a como hacer las conexiones de estas 2 llaves.

Tengo entendido que una llave regula el corte+shiftlight normal y la otra llave regularia el corte cuando el pulsador esta apretado (en modo control de largada digamos) , mi idea es que el auto corte en 8000rpm y cuando presiono el boton corte en unas 4000rpm
Lo que no tengo muy claro es como conectar cada pata de las llaves selectoras, si pueden explicarme como para "bobos" seria mucho mejor 

Gracias!


----------



## osioso

mnicolau el esqema qe subiste para la pbc se debe copiar tal cual sale o hay qe traspasarlo al reberso si esqe lo llegara a imprimir en una hoja??

gracias..


----------



## creizlein

osioso, me atrevo a responder esta pregunta sin saber mucho pero si habiendo leido todos los post y te confirmo de que ya sale listo para transpasarlo, es decir, ya esta invertido cuando lo imprimis (me refiero a la hoja 4 del PDF).
Yo lo hice asi y me quedo bien sin problemas, aunque todavia estoy soldando todos los componentes, pero todo calza perfecto.


----------



## osioso

creizlein,te agradesco muchisimo tu respuesta
aora estoy con la idea mas clara 
gracias.


----------



## marcedelu

hola no me fije en los post anteriores si ya plantearon mi duda, pro en fin les ago una la sig preg, no existe la posibilidad de reemplazar el rele por algun trt para evitar el desgaste mecanico de este al producirse el corte ?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

marce, te digo que el rele se la re banca, el fiat uno tiene el mismo desde el primer dia y el flaco lo usa todos los dias, por que lo usa de bocina, jeje, por que la bocina suena tipo de ford t, eso si, era un rele nuevito

saludos


----------



## sebarioceballos

*mnicolau* te consulto nuevamente por el problema que tengo que en mi auto hace el corte perfectamente (RAPIDO), pero en otros que probe hace el corte casi hasta el momento de pararse y nuevamente enciende, bueno lo que descubri es que sacando el capacitor que realiza el corte hace lo mismo que si lo tubiera o no, (aclaro que ya probe con muchisimas medidas de capacitores, desde 2,2uf hasta 220uf y con todos hace lento el corte), si tenes alguna idea de que puede ser te lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## creizlein

Bueno, comparto con ustedes el progreso de mi proyecto, la verdad que estoy muy contento porque es la primera vez que me meto en algo asi de electrónica y me gusta como va quedando, no soy un experto con el soldador para cosas pequeñas , eso lo podran ver en las fotos  pero por suerte todo quedo bien y me asegure con el tester de que las pistas no hagan falso contacto y que las soldaduras no se toquen entre si, que es lo importante.

También pude lograr meter todo dentro de la cajita, que no fue nada facil, pero con paciencia todo se logra.

Ahora solo me esta faltando hacer la conexion de las 2 llaves selectoras y necesito que alguien me ayude porque no tengo claro como van conectadas, ni tampoco el pulsador, si alguien fuera tan amable por favor tire alguna ayuda como para brutos como yo 

Tampoco puse el capacitor grande que dice que hay que probar con valores distintos ya que no se por cual de los 3 empezar a probar, quizas ponga el mas grande de todos, que me recomiendan?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

primero te digo que si no te llega a andar comproba las soldaduras, tienen un aspecto feisimo, son soldaduras frias, el estaño no fluyo

el tema de las conexiones que te faltan son masumenos asi:

el pulsador lo pones en serie con la llave que te maneja el control de largada, al punto comun digamos, el resto de los pines de esa llave le pones un cablecito y los soldas en los leds, cosa de poder elegir con la llave en que led limite cuando apretas el pulsador.

la otra llave que es la de corte final, tambien tenes que conectar los pines de la llave a los leds, cosa de elegir donde limita, obviamente tenes que tener cuidado qeu una no se superponga a la otra, o sea, el control de largada debe de limitar antes que el limitadore final, este va casi a lo ultimo de la escala

de los 3 pines que tenes al lado del conector de los leds, el del diome es el que tenes que conectar un pin del pulsador(acordate que el otro va al comun de la llave), el primero de la izquierda lo tenes que poner en algun led, donde que res que se prenda el shift light, si asi lo deseas. en el ultimo pin, el de la derecha, pones el comun de la llave que selecciona el corte final

espero no haberle pifiado

saludos

edito: me olvidaba, chequea bien como son las conexiones internas de las llaves para no pifiarle


----------



## creizlein

zeta, muchas gracias por la ayuda, CREO que ya me quedo mas claro, digo CREO porque hasta que no me siente otra vez a terminarlo no voy a saber, jeje

Lo de la soldadura, si, lo se, como decia no soy experto y recien cuando estaba terminando le fui agarrando un poco mas la mano, pero algunas quedaron super chanchas, igual revise todo con el tester y estan bien, feas, pero al parecer bien, ya que segui todas las lineas y contactos y va bien.

Ahora, me queda una duda, que yo creo que es asi, pero me marie, si yo pongo el shiftlight en el led 10, o 9, supongamos, cuando llegue a ese led TAMBIEN va a cortar verdad? o solo prende el shiftlight y no corta? (se podria decir que tiene 2 puntos de  corte, el del pulsador y el del shiftlight?)


----------



## zeta_bola_1

el circuito tiene 3 funcionalidades en una sola plaqueta, shift light, que es solo un led qeu prende cuando llega un regimen de revoluciones, momento para pasar el cambio, no se apaga por mas que se siga acelerando(a menos que este en modo punto la escala), limitador final, es como lo dice el termino, limita al final de la escala, el maximo re revoluciones que soporta el motor antes que se haga torta, o sea, a mas revoluciones que el shift light. y por ultimo el control de largada, que limita las revoluciones por debajo del shift light.

a ver, vamos a ver un hipotetico caso, el control de largada va a 3000 vueltas, el shift light a 6000 y el limitador final a 7500

una vez que sueldes los cables a las llaves solamente tenes que seguir el circuito que plantea mnicolau, es facil de entender, solo dedicale un poco de tiempo para encontrarle la vuelta, una vez que lo entendes lo vas a hacer de taquito

tranqui con la soldada, con experiencia encima vas a mejorar

saludos


----------



## javier397

hola, disculpen la molestia, es que me interesa mucho el tema del post pero se torno tan largo que me es imposible encontrar lo que busco, si fueran tan amables de pasarme el circuito final probado que funcione con las explicaciones acerca de la conexion y la prueba y regulacion asi puedo empezar con el proyecto..
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## creizlein

javier, esta todo en la primer pagina, siempre lo actualizan ahi...
Igual te recomiendo que intentes leer al menos algun post, que te va a ayudar bastante


----------



## mnicolau

creizlein, te ha quedado excelente ese montaje, esperemos te funcione todo correctamente...

Saludos


----------



## sebarioceballos

mnicolau viste el post numero #1178?? te habia realizado una consulta.

desde ya gracias amigos.


----------



## lubeck

Saludos mnicolau
 Primero quisiera felicitarte por el proyecto que realizaste.....
y quisiera saber si seria posible que tambien pudieras subir el diagrama, porque yo uso otro diseñador de pcb... y quisiera pasarlo al mio....
y una pregunta mas.... ¿como se llama el diseñador que usas?
Gracias y me pongo a tu disposicion....


----------



## creizlein

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> de los 3 pines que tenes al lado del conector de los leds, el del diome es el que tenes que conectar un pin del pulsador(acordate que el otro va al comun de la llave), el primero de la izquierda lo tenes que poner en algun led, donde que res que se prenda el shift light, si asi lo deseas. en el ultimo pin, el de la derecha, pones el comun de la llave que selecciona el corte final



Zeta, vos perdoname pero no me quedo claro esto de los 3 pines
Siguiendo el diagrama de conexiones 2 (que esta en el PDF) el de la izquierda (el que esta mas pegado a los conectores de los leds digamos, el azul) va a la segunda llave selectora (la de corte final) el del medio va al pulsador, pero y el 3ero??? (de la derecha)
eso de conectarlo a un led no me quedo claro, al positivo o negativo del led?
(esto querria decir que no se puede cambiar en que momento prende el shiftlight, correcto?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

el primer pin, el que esta en azul es el de la luz de shift light, el medio es el pulsador, qeu va en serie con la llave del control de largada y el tercero va la llave de corte final.

pasa que vos pusiste 2 llaves, para control de largada y limitador final, te faltaria una llave para el shift light, te convendria dejar el limitador fijo simpre al final y el shift light con la llave

los terminales de las llaves van soldadas en el mismo lugar donde soldaste las patas negativas de los leds, fijate que la placa esta hecha con 2 hileras de pines, una hilera para los leds y otra para los cables

cualquier cosa chifla

saludos


----------



## creizlein

Gracias zeta, ahora si quedo claro, sin duda que lo mejor es usar la 2nda selectora para el shiftlight y no para el corte final, siendo este el que deje fijo, pero eso luego lo veo.

Les cuento que ya termine de hacer todas las conexiones y revise todos los contactos y luego me decidi a conectaro al auto, metiendo el cable de positivo, negativo, y el de señal de la bobina, pero la verdad que no tuve suerte, no logro que funcione, no prende NADA, ni un solo led nunca, movi los preset para todos lados y nada de nada.

Medi con el tester en la bornera de entrada y tengo correctamente 12v, y con la pata que sale para los leds tengo entre 8 y 9v , esto esta bien?

Alguna idea de que puedo revisar o porque me puede pasar esto?


----------



## sebarioceballos

mnicolau, no leiste el post que te decia mas arriba? porfavor te pido ayuda con eso, mi primo y mi amigo ya me tienen loco a preguntas y quieren que se los haga andar al corte, ya estan dudando si es que no se los quiero hacer, dudan porque en el mio funciona y en el de ellos no.


----------



## lubeck

jajajajajajaja, eso te pasa amigo mnicolau por hacer proyectos bastante socorridos.....
saludos...


----------



## mnicolau

creizlein dijo:


> Les cuento que ya termine de hacer todas las conexiones y revise todos los contactos y luego me decidi a conectaro al auto, metiendo el cable de positivo, negativo, y el de señal de la bobina, pero la verdad que no tuve suerte, no logro que funcione, no prende NADA, ni un solo led nunca, movi los preset para todos lados y nada de nada.
> 
> Medi con el tester en la bornera de entrada y tengo correctamente 12v, y con la pata que sale para los leds tengo entre 8 y 9v , esto esta bien?
> 
> Alguna idea de que puedo revisar o porque me puede pasar esto?



Hola creizlein, revisá la tensión en el pin 5 del IC a medida que acelerás, a ver si el problema es el conversor o lo que sigue...

sebarioceballos, jaja bueno está dificil lo tuyo porque ya no hay mucho más para revisar y no se me ocurre qué pueda estar pasando que en el tuyo funcione y no en el de ellos. Probaste colocarlo a mayor nº de RPMs?

lubeck, lo hice en PCB Wizard, pero no tengo el esquema de ese 6.10c porque le hice algunos cambios...

Saludos


----------



## creizlein

mnicolau, te cuento que hice esa prueba, y, con el auto moderando, a unas 700-800rpm tengo 0.40v , con el auto a 3000rpm tengo 1.15v aprox. (esto con el preset al medio)

Tambien revise otra vez todo el circuito ya que como no soy experto soldando queria estar 100% seguro de que no hubiera cortos ni patas sin hacer contacto y todo parece estar bien.

Por donde puedo seguir ahora? no se que mas probar...
Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## mnicolau

Creizlein, según los valores que tirás, tanto la conexión al vehículo como el funcionamiento del conversor están correctos. Si variando los presets, los leds no encienden, estás teniendo algún problema tal vez en la conexión de los mismos o en la parte del LM3914, revisá por ahí. Conectaste el positivo de todos los leds a "+Vleds" no?

Saludos


----------



## creizlein

Mariano, si, tengo todos los leds conectados, y por la pata de +vLeds tengo aprox 9v , eso esta bien? 
Una cosa que no especifique, pero asumo que es redundante, es que los presets que puse son todos verticales porque no consegui horizontales, pero esto no cambia no? es decir, solo cambia la forma pero no el funcionamiento...

Tambien medi la tension entre el +vleds y la pata 10 y 11 del IC (que seria el led 1 y 2) y tengo 0, nunca llega a subir, creo que es por eso logicamente que los leds no prenden, pero no entiendo porque, movi los presets para todos lados y no logro que largue voltaje por esas patas.

Algo mas que pueda revisar? te saco una foto del la placa o con las que subi anteriormente que esta casi terminado alcanza?


----------



## mnicolau

creizlein dijo:


> Tambien medi la tension entre el +vleds y la pata 10 y 11 del IC (que seria el led 1 y 2) y tengo 0, nunca llega a subir, creo que es por eso logicamente que los leds no prenden, pero no entiendo porque, movi los presets para todos lados y no logro que largue voltaje por esas patas.



Mmm estás tomando al revés la escala, es así:
Pin 1 del IC --> led 1
Pin 18 del IC -->  led 2
Pin 17 del IC --> led 3
.
Pin 10 del IC --> led 10


Viendo la foto de tu placa, revisá las resistencias que están debajo del 3914, la de 1k parecería ser de 10k y la de 2,2k no es de 33k?? si es así, nunca va a encender la escala.. colocá el valor correcto.


----------



## creizlein

Mariano, esta bien, mal yo, conte mal las patas (el orden) ... deci que igual la pata 5 era la 5 de mi forma de contar y de la tuya (la correcta) tambien, asique por eso medi bien.

Creo que tengo conectado al revez los leds, pero eso no importaria, solo haria que empiece a prender desde el rojo. Te cuento que medi la tension entre el +vled y la pata 1 (osea, el led 1) y tengo 1.5v a 1000rpm , pero si subo las rpm no sube ese valor, queda fijo, y en la pata 18 (led 2) tengo apenas 0.08v y tampoco cambia al acelerar

Respecto a las resistencias, si estan bien, son de 1k y 2.2k , por las dudas te digo que los colores son marron,negro,rojo = 1k y naranja,rojo,rojo, esta me da 3.2k no 2.2k , sera eso?? me las vendieron como 2.2k y eso lo que dice el sobrecito...

Ahora que reviso, en el sobre dice que son 222 (es decir, rojo rojo rojo) pero claramente en la foto se ve que es naranja rojo rojo, 322, me parece que me vendieron mal che.

puede ser que esto este haciendo el problema? ya mismo la voy a cambiar !


----------



## mnicolau

Medí alguna otra resistencia de ese sobrecito para sacarte la duda, aún si fuera 3.2k podría funcionar, el problema sería si fueran 32k, ahí el alcance de escala se va mucho. 

Igualmente te recomiendo cambiar esa R de 2,2k, por 1k, va a ir mejor con los valores que tenés de tensión a la salida del conversor. 

Algo importante es el PCB, veo que no lo cubriste con ningún producto como para protejerlo del óxido y demás, eso te puede traer problemas, al igual que las soldaduras.

Saludos


----------



## creizlein

Bueno, perdon por el lio que estoy armando, esto me pasa por ser apurado en todo
Yo no estoy loco y el color que se veia en la resistencia era naranja rojo rojo pero la resistencia efectivamente era de 2.2k , de todas formas, la saque y puse otra nueva, previamente medida y daba 2.17k y la solde nuevamente y cuando lo fui a probar dio el mismo resultado. Es decir no logro que prenda ningun led nunca, nada.

Cuanto seria la tension normal que deberia tener en la pata 5 del IC mariano? 0.4v esta bien? y en el +vled esta bien que tenga 9v ?
Te tenes que poner las pilas con el generador para hacer las pruebas fuera del auto, jejeje

Estoy mareado !!! 

Al margen de esto, Mariano, te queria preguntar si podes pasar el archivo con el que hiciste el PCB para imprimir, ya que necesitaria cambiar los preset horizontales por verticales y mover un poquito el 7809 para que me entre bien en la cajita y hacer la impresion denuevo... podes pasar ese archivo o es privado? te dejo mi mail si queres o algo?


----------



## sebarioceballos

mnicolau, si probe de cambiarlo a otros pines para ver que hacia y no varia en nada, te hago una consulta a lo mejor es un bolaso lo que digo ya que no entiendo mucho pero a lo mejor tiene algo que ver, en el auto mio si le mido voltaje a la bobina me llegan unos 8v, en los otros oscila en los 14 aproximadamente, puede influir en algo? o estoy diciendo una estupidez?


----------



## creizlein

Bueno, un poco de atrevido de mi parte, espero no les moleste, pero queriendo resumir un thread muy largo y de SUMO interes, al menos para mi, creo que habria que limpiar y ayudar a Mariano un poco, si bien yo tengo muchas preguntas ya que todavia no lo pude hacer andar.

Por tanto, hice mi primer aporte y estoy armando un FAQ por asi decirlo, el cual comparto con ustedes, ya que veo que muchas de las cosas que se preguntan son duplicadas y la gente no lee todos los posts.

Espero les sirva, con los dias lo voy a ir actualizando y cualquier ayuda es bienvenida, y espero que Mariano no lo tome a mal, es solo un aporte y podes incluirlo en la pagina 1 si te parece.

Saludos, y espero respuesta de mis preguntas a ver si lo hago andar! jejeje


----------



## mnicolau

Hola creizlein, está excelente el FAQ, hace tiempo ando queriendo hacerlo pero está deshabilitada la opción de editar el 1º post, con lo cual no puedo subir nada nuevo ahí. Ni bien lo habiliten nuevamente lo subo, gracias por el aporte!



> si le mido voltaje a la bobina me llegan unos 8v, en los otros oscila en los 14 aproximadamente, puede influir en algo? o estoy diciendo una estupidez?


Desconozco si pueda influir eso che... qué autos son en los que no funciona? habría que probar de hacer el corte en otro lado, como puede ser el sensor del "pick up", funciona y escuché gente comentando que idealmente debe hacerse allí, pero ahí ya no sabría decirte qué cable es en el auto. Esperemos la opinión de los fierreros que andan dando vueltas por acá... En la moto funciona muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## sebarioceballos

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola creizlein, está excelente el FAQ, hace tiempo ando queriendo hacerlo pero está deshabilitada la opción de editar el 1º post, con lo cual no puedo subir nada nuevo ahí. Ni bien lo habiliten nuevamente lo subo, gracias por el aporte!
> 
> Desconozco si pueda influir eso che... qué autos son en los que no funciona? habría que probar de hacer el corte en otro lado, como puede ser el sensor del "pick up", funciona y escuché gente comentando que idealmente debe hacerse allí, pero ahí ya no sabría decirte qué cable es en el auto. Esperemos la opinión de los fierreros que andan dando vueltas por acá... En la moto funciona muy bien.
> 
> Saludos



ahi te comento cuales fueron en los autos que probe y motos.
1_ Ford Escort mod91 motor audi 1.8. encendido electronico *FUNCIONA*
2_Fiat 147 motor tipo encendido electronico. *NO FUNCIONA*
3_Fiat 600 encendido con platino. *NO FUNCIONA*
4_En motos lo probe en 2: 
a_ con bobina que tiene dos cablecitos *FUNCIONA PERFECTO*
b_con bobina que tiene un solo cable como la tuya. *NO FUNCIONA*

ya mas autos para probarlo no tengo, es rarisimo, porque es la misma plaqueta probada en todos, es mas como me quedo la duda arme otra mas y hace exactamente lo mismo, lo que me extraña muchisimo es que no funcione en el motor tipo ya que esta probado en ese auto y si funciona. En algo tengo que estar metiendo la pata me parece, aunque he revisada mil y una vez todas las cosas para descartar problemas.

Gracias por tu paciencia mariano


----------



## albermillan69

mnicolau: como va todo??

Por casualidad endras algun circuito de como hacer un multichispa?? algo q funcione!!! por fa!!!


----------



## mafelectronica

en el auto mio si le mido voltaje a la bobina me llegan unos 8v, en los otros oscila en los 14 aproximadamente, puede influir en algo? o estoy diciendo una estupidez?

Sebario, que tal? a ver si te puedo ayudar....
esas medidas las obtenes desde chasis a positivo de bobina? Si es así, tu auto supongo que es platinero, y tiene una R a la entrada del + de bobina para proteger los platinos, y los otros autos con +  de bobina en 14 v aprox. , tienen encendido electrónico, el cual baja la corriente por sí mismo.....
Ahora, no hay razón alguna para que funque en el tuyo y no en los otros...
Supongo que conectaste bien la entrada al circuito, *todo* lo que tenés conectado al negativo de la bobina se desconecta del terminal y se conecta a la *izquierda de la bornera* (si seguís la pista ves que es de dónde el conversor f/t toma la señal) y de la derecha de la bornera sacas un cable (min. 1mm2 de sección) que va al terminal "- " de la bobina, o sea, el taco queda en serie con el neg. de bobina. En los autos con encendido, podes cortar la señal del sensor Hall o del Inductivo.... según el modelo.
Che , si ya te dieron estos consejos.... pido disculpas por redundante....

Saludos..


----------



## albermillan69

mafelectronica dijo:


> en el auto mio si le mido voltaje a la bobina me llegan unos 8v, en los otros oscila en los 14 aproximadamente, puede influir en algo? o estoy diciendo una estupidez?
> 
> Sebario, que tal? a ver si te puedo ayudar....
> esas medidas las obtenes desde chasis a positivo de bobina? Si es así, tu auto supongo que es platinero, y tiene una R a la entrada del + de bobina para proteger los platinos, y los otros autos con +  de bobina en 14 v aprox. , tienen encendido electrónico, el cual baja la corriente por sí mismo.....
> Ahora, no hay razón alguna para que funque en el tuyo y no en los otros...
> Supongo que conectaste bien la entrada al circuito, *todo* lo que tenés conectado al negativo de la bobina se desconecta del terminal y se conecta a la *izquierda de la bornera* (si seguís la pista ves que es de dónde el conversor f/t toma la señal) y de la derecha de la bornera sacas un cable (min. 1mm2 de sección) que va al terminal "- " de la bobina, o sea, el taco queda en serie con el neg. de bobina. En los autos con encendido, podes cortar la señal del sensor Hall o del Inductivo.... según el modelo.
> Che , si ya te dieron estos consejos.... pido disculpas por redundante....
> 
> Saludos..



cuanto consume en corriente tu bobina????


----------



## arieldo

hola gente como va les cuento que yo armé el circuito con ayuda de mi hermano y quedo bn falto conectarlo y ver si andaa... una pregunta no consegui x ningun lado una resistencia de 47k y le puse una mas chica creo ke 36k me parece... me puede afectar en algo esa diferencia? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## rf1

Hola amigos y colegas de este post me re intereso el proyecto que presento el colega mnicolau y no voy a mentirle pero me lei 45 paginas de este post y pienso terminarlo pero no ahora y ademas quiero realizar el tacometro a led para mi auto renault 12 sos un fenomeno mnicolau que gran capacidad tienes y buen tipo debes ser hay pocas personas como tu ya que muchos se creen dueños del saber y no quieren enseñar nada o quieren cobrar o lucrar con algo que saben como ya a pasado en un post del foro, estos colegas se olvidan que aprendieron como todos estudiando, preguntando, proyectando,gastando dinero tiempo cansancio para ir aprendiendo o perfeccionándose cada dia si te abras quemado las yema de los dedos o las pestañas con los componentes, estaño, soldador te re felicito gracias por ser asi sos un sabio porque como digo siempre a un sabio no lo haces los años si no el estudio de la teoria llevado a la practica y cosechado un buen fruto no se que edad tendras pero sos un sabio.

De paso pregunto a todos los colegas en la pagina numero 1  no encuentro mas que estos archivos tacmetro_digital_610c_197.rar (238,7 KB (Kilobytes), 1214 visitas)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



tacmetro_digital_610_128.rarhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=17712&d=1242066223https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=17712&d=1242066223que indica un circuito serigrafiado en rojo y la lista de componentes o materiales para el proyecto pero no veo de donde descargar las distintas versiones del tacometro y ademas el circuito no tiene el rele la llave selectora el pulsador los potenciometros y en varias pagina dice que esta todo actualizado en la primera pagina estoy realizando algo mal solo veo esto y los videos del tacometro en moto y autos. saludos.


----------



## creizlein

rf1, eso es todo lo que necesitas, las llaves selectoras y pulsador no estan pero estan los diagramas de como conectarlas, ya que no son un requerimiento, son a gusto del usuario, en el PDF tambien tenes el impreso para el PCB en la ultima pagina, y el reley si esta ahi, mira bien...


----------



## rf1

creizlein gracias colega por responder tenia  una duda, y te cuento que con tu respuesta me la aclaraste, otra cosa, te cuento que ahora mire bien el circuito y con una sola ojeada vi el rele del lado derecho en el archivo solo que antes cuando lo mire tenia los ojos nublado de tanto leer que me parecio que no estaba te cuento que de las 8 de la mañana que estoy leyendo me re colgue con este proyecto ya que el domingo es mi unico dia de descanso y tiempo pero si dios me ayuda y ustedes en mis dudas, para el proximo fin de semana lo pruebo saludos y gracias por su colaboracion para con migo y muchos otros colegas saludos.


----------



## sebarioceballos

mafelectronica dijo:


> en el auto mio si le mido voltaje a la bobina me llegan unos 8v, en los otros oscila en los 14 aproximadamente, puede influir en algo? o estoy diciendo una estupidez?
> 
> Sebario, que tal? a ver si te puedo ayudar....
> esas medidas las obtenes desde chasis a positivo de bobina? Si es así, tu auto supongo que es platinero, y tiene una R a la entrada del + de bobina para proteger los platinos, y los otros autos con +  de bobina en 14 v aprox. , tienen encendido electrónico, el cual baja la corriente por sí mismo.....
> Ahora, no hay razón alguna para que funque en el tuyo y no en los otros...
> Supongo que conectaste bien la entrada al circuito, *todo* lo que tenés conectado al negativo de la bobina se desconecta del terminal y se conecta a la *izquierda de la bornera* (si seguís la pista ves que es de dónde el conversor f/t toma la señal) y de la derecha de la bornera sacas un cable (min. 1mm2 de sección) que va al terminal "- " de la bobina, o sea, el taco queda en serie con el neg. de bobina. En los autos con encendido, podes cortar la señal del sensor Hall o del Inductivo.... según el modelo.
> Che , si ya te dieron estos consejos.... pido disculpas por redundante....
> 
> Saludos..



hola gracias por ayudarme, el auto mio mide 8v pero es encendido electronico, esto no se porque sera, de todos modos lo unico que me queda por probar es cortar en otro lado desde el sensor como me decias, porque casi todas las pruebas ya las realize.



albermillan69 dijo:


> cuanto consume en corriente tu bobina????



alber no se cuanto consume en corriente mi bobina, solo puedo decirte que voltaje le llega que es 8V.


----------



## arieldo

hola gente como va les cuento que yo armé el circuito con ayuda de mi hermano y quedo bn falto conectarlo y ver si andaa... una pregunta no consegui x ningun lado una resistencia de 47k y le puse una mas chica creo ke 36k me parece... me puede afectar en algo esa diferencia? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

rf1 gracias por los comentarios, consultá cualquier duda que alguien te va a dar una mano seguramente, para eso estamos todos en el foro, para compartir conocimientos.

arieldo, ningún problema con ese cambio, probalo nomás...

alber, nunca armé nada de ese estilo, acá en el foro hay un tema hablando sobre eso con un par de circuitos probados.

Saludos


----------



## arieldo

muchas gracias mnicolau! cuando lo tenga listo y funcionando subo unas fotos y si puedo un video jaja


----------



## zeta_bola_1

sebarioceballos, que auto tenias??? hay autos viejos que funcionaban con 6 volts

saludos


----------



## sebarioceballos

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> sebarioceballos, que auto tenias??? hay autos viejos que funcionaban con 6 volts
> 
> saludos



no no, mi auto es 12v, es un ford escort modelo 91, motor audi 1,8.
a mi tambien me resulto rarisimo medir en la bobina y tener solo 8v, pero bue eso es lo que tiene y funciona bien el auto y el corte.

un abrazo


----------



## arieldo

hola gentee como va?
una pregunta como hago para que el pcb pase a la plaqueta porque compre papel trasfer imprimi el pcb ahi le pongo la plancha y el papel se pega pero no el dibujo!

alguien sabe como puedo hacer? 

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## creizlein

la impresion es laser? si es chorro de tinta dificil que se te pegue algo...
igual busca en google otros posts que se hablo mucho de esto por todos lados


----------



## arieldo

hola creizlein! gracias x contestar... si es chorro de tinta.. vos sabes que compre el papel trasfer y me fajaron 25 mangos las 3 hojas! y no habia caso y leyendo (cosa que tendria que haber hecho) encontre que se puede hacer con hojas de revistas y me dio muy buen resultado! ahora estoy con el acido! la tenia lista a la placa pero tuve un problemita al pasar el pcb.. (quedo todo al reves) asi que ahora tengo que hacer todo de nuevo.. muchas gracias por tu respuesta...

saludos


----------



## creizlein

Yo con hojas de revista nunca probe la verdad, y la tinta de la revista? 

En la pagina 4 del PDF esta listo para imprimir y transferir, no tenes que darlo vuelta ni nada, ya esta...


----------



## arieldo

la tinta de la revista parece ser que soporta altas temperaturas ...( por lo menos la de la plancha!) asi que no hay drama con la tinta de la revista jeje...ya para mañana tengo listo el circuitoo y la pruebo a la mañana o el jueves porque mañana es mi cumpleaños jaja!! 

sisi eso del pdf me di cuenta ayer es por eso que la placa no funcionaba xk no la transferi osea me quedo el circuito al reves jaja... una preguntitaa.. para que sirve la "llave selectora de SL"? 

muchas gracias... 

saludos


----------



## mingo

Feliz cumple ariel, ojala ande joya regalo de cumple jajajaja


----------



## arieldo

jaja gracias mingoo... y sii ojalaa que funquee seriaa muy buen regaloo esee jaja!! hacer que algo que vos mismo hiciste haga justo lo ke tiene ke hacer no tiene igual .. 

saludos


----------



## arieldo

holaa gente como va?? 
alguien sabee para que sirve la llave selectora de shift light??
muchas gracias!

saludos


----------



## creizlein

Arieldo, leete un poco todo el thread que se pregunto y explico muchas veces, y tambien esta en el FAQ que se subio en el post #1202


----------



## zeta_bola_1

arieldo dijo:


> holaa gente como va??
> alguien sabee para que sirve la llave selectora de shift light??
> muchas gracias!
> 
> saludos


 
sirve para, precisamente, seleccionar en que led va a prender el shiftlight

saludos


----------



## arieldo

muchachos como andan?

les cuento que ya termine de armar la placa y todo pero surgio un inconveniente!

no prenden los leds y todos los componentes (ci, r, capacitores, prsts,) estan frios menos el LM 7809 es el unico que calienta pero no se enciende ningun led! se habra quemado algo? en las borneras izquierdas tengo ke conectar el positivo de los leds y la señal que viene del cable negro y amarillo en las motos (de bobina a cdi) cierto? y en la otra + y - de la bateria? esta bien asi? necesito ayudaa 

desde ya muchas gracias!

saludos


----------



## creizlein

Mira bien el esquema de conexiones N.1 , los leds van conectados al 3er puesto de la bornera triple, el que dice +VLeds , luego el negativo y el positivo de bateria
en las borneras dobles, en una conectas la bobina y en la otra bornera el shiftlight...


----------



## arieldo

muchas gracias creizlein! pero el problema era de soldaduraa jaja se habia aflojado una bornera de la bateria ahora lo arreglee peroo tengo un drama con los presets asi ke voy a comprar unos nuevos
los horizontales de 4.7 y 22k estan bien o me recomiendan otros? 
otra pregunta me tarda bastante en apagarse los led cuando suelto el acelerador.. tengo ke cambiar algoo?? 

espero su respuesta cuanto antes mejor

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Arields, cambiá el preset de 22k por 47k, eso te va a dar mayor tensión a la salida del conversor con lo cual va a ser más fácil completar y calibrar la escala.
Para variar la velocidad de la escala, bajá el valor del capacitor de 4.7[uF] en el pin 5 a 3,3 o 2,2 [uF].

Creizlein esa es otra información para agregar al FAQ (lo del capacitor)... pudiste hacerlo andar?

Saludos


----------



## creizlein

Mariano, buena idea, voy a agregar esta y otras preguntas que ya tenia al FAQ y subo una actualización.

Yo la verdad que no lo hice andar todavía, pero esta semana no tuve tiempo de probar nada porque el trabajo no me dejo tiempo libre, pero voy a armar un circuito nuevo, cuidando mejor las soldaduras y probando un nuevo LM7809 que el mio se jodio creo y te cuento.

De paso pregunto, se me ocurrió hacerle un injerto al PCB y poner a la salida de +vLed una resistencia de 1k en paralelo con un led para estar seguro que siempre tenga 9v y buena masa, esto le hace algo al funcionamiento general o este haciendo cualquier cosa?
Adjunto la imagen...


----------



## arieldo

gracias mnicolau!... 

otra consulta ... el problema esta vez es que se prenden los led sin estar en marcha la moto... revise los rios y no se toca ninguno, los diodos estan bien.. no se cual puede ser el problema.. alguna idea de que puede ser??

muchas gracias espero sus respuestas

saludos


----------



## creizlein

Bueno, actualizo un poco el FAQ con un par de preguntas nuevas que surgieron en los últimos posts, cualquier aporte que tengan por favor me lo pueden mandar o simplemente pueden editar y subir el archivo nuevamente, esta en Word.

Saludos,


----------



## leandrom2005

hola, me precento soy leandro. y estoy con este proyecto hace masomenos 1 mes tratando de hacerlo andar y no puedo :S en mi caso arme el 610c 197. y no me anda. tengo una motomel eco 70. ahora voy a reacher la plaqueta de nuevo, pero en las imagenes de la plaqueta del archivo no concuerdan las imagenes de la pagina 2y3 1)que hago?? 2)a alguien le andubo? 3)el circuito es el mismo?. perdon pero estoy desesperado, es un proyectod el colegio y lo tengo que terminar y tiene que andar!! espero alguna respuesta. desde ya muchas gracias por su atencion!


----------



## creizlein

Leandro, bienvenido, te cuento que la pagina 2 y 3 son una referencia de conexiones, el circuito final y actualizado es el de la pagina 1 y 4, los otros al ser referencia no te cambia nada, te recomiendo que leas un poco el thread si realmente te interesa el proyecto y lo necesitas para tu escuela ya que te va a ayudar y mucho como a todos nosotros.

Y si, a mucha gente le anduvo y le sigue andando claro.


----------



## maxi1330

leandrom2005 dijo:


> hola, me precento soy leandro. y estoy con este proyecto hace masomenos 1 mes tratando de hacerlo andar y no puedo :S en mi caso arme el 610c 197. y no me anda. tengo una motomel eco 70. ahora voy a reacher la plaqueta de nuevo, pero en las imagenes de la plaqueta del archivo no concuerdan las imagenes de la pagina 2y3 1)que hago?? 2)a alguien le andubo? 3)el circuito es el mismo?. perdon pero estoy desesperado, es un proyectod el colegio y lo tengo que terminar y tiene que andar!! espero alguna respuesta. desde ya muchas gracias por su atencion!


 
Lee el FAQ que subio creizlein.. te va a sacar muchas dudas.


----------



## leandrom2005

bueno de nuevo yo, ya lei todo lo que encontre e hice todo lo posible y nada, medi y no le llega señal a la entrda. por las dudas voy a hacer todo de nuevo y despues les cuento como me fue... desde ya muchas gracias  y la diea me interesa mucho


----------



## e-nixx

Amigos del foro, necesito una manito
Alguien por alli tendra el esquema electrico de un auto "*opel astra del 89*"
se agrese de ante mano su colaboracion.
Y cuenten conmigo para lo que necesiten.
Bye.......


----------



## JoniDf

e-nixx dijo:


> Amigos del foro, necesito una manito
> Alguien por alli tendra el esquema electrico de un auto "*opel astra del 89*"
> se agrese de ante mano su colaboracion.
> Y cuenten conmigo para lo que necesiten.
> Bye.......


 
Lo necesitas para algo en especial o para tenerlo ?


----------



## pachi2009

Buenas estuve mirando el circuito el que pone conexion 2 para le corte y el shift que tiene un interruptor, no se puede en el interruptor del corte poner un potenciometro para regular a gusto el corte de RPM? o solo se pueden poner dos posiciones?, otra cosa al poner el corte en el esquema de coneccion 2 ya no aparecen los led´s del taco en el caso de querer el corte y el taco tengo que hacer dos circuitos de estos?? uno para el taco y otro para el cotre o en el mismo le conecto los led´s y el corte?


----------



## JoniDf

pachi2009 dijo:


> Buenas estuve mirando el circuito el que pone conexion 2 para le corte y el shift que tiene un interruptor, no se puede en el interruptor del corte poner un potenciometro para regular a gusto el corte de RPM? o solo se pueden poner dos posiciones?, otra cosa al poner el corte en el esquema de coneccion 2 ya no aparecen los led´s del taco en el caso de querer el corte y el taco tengo que hacer dos circuitos de estos?? uno para el taco y otro para el cotre o en el mismo le conecto los led´s y el corte?


 
Hola pachi , deberias buscarte una llave selectora de varios polos , en este caso serian 10 : 1 punto con 10 variaciones :
1-1
1-2
1-3

asi hasta el ultimo led .. recuerda que el corte lo activa la salida del led
Donde 1 seria la salida de la bornera triple al lado del bc548 y de 1 a 10 la calibracion

si me equivoco corrijan 
saludos

En la semana armo y pruebo el mio en el chevrolet 400 y les comento 
saludos


----------



## creizlein

A alguno le paso que cuando pongo la llave selectora del shiftlight en el led 9 se le apagan todos los leds? Porque me esta pasando eso y no se me ocurre que puede ser... en todos los demas anda bien, pero si paso la llave a la posicion 9 se apaga toda la escala


----------



## pachi2009

muchas gracias por la respuesta jonidf me voy a poner a hacerlo haber que pasa con el fititio ajaj un saludo nos vemos


----------



## JoniDf

creizlein dijo:


> A alguno le paso que cuando pongo la llave selectora del shiftlight en el led 9 se le apagan todos los leds? Porque me esta pasando eso y no se me ocurre que puede ser... en todos los demas anda bien, pero si paso la llave a la posicion 9 se apaga toda la escala


 
si el shift puesto el led 9 prende bien ?
en el plano del circuito desde la llave selectora al la luz del shift hay una resistensia de 1 k en serie y luego un preset de 22k q va al bc327 
habria q ver si es falta de calibracion de ese preset q te pone en corto la salida del 9 , en este momento otra cosa no se me ocurre


----------



## pachi2009

otra pregunta nose mucho del tema ya que estoy aprendiendo pero en vez de poner la barra de led´s no se puede poner a agua analogica creo que seria un miliamperimetro no? o es muy complicado hacer eso o muy costoso?


----------



## titisup

Una pregunta me lei casi todas la  paginas, y no entiendo como regular el limitador, osea elegir cuando prende el shift light a 2000,3000 rpm, etc. Y de ahi sacaria el corte en serie al shift light no?. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## JoniDf

el corte esta incluido en el circuito
el bc327 q esta al lado del rele y al lado del cap del rele es el q lo activa la resistencia esta conectada con la pista de abajo q seria la del pulsador del limitador el bc327 es el q comanda el rele y genera el corte 




pachi2009 dijo:


> otra pregunta nose mucho del tema ya que estoy aprendiendo pero en vez de poner la barra de led´s no se puede poner a agua analogica creo que seria un miliamperimetro no? o es muy complicado hacer eso o muy costoso?


 
lo queres hacer analogico en el lugar de ledS?
comprate un tacometro hay economicos va a ser mas sencillo 
habria q ver la posibilidad con un voltimetro si hay variacion de tension en el integrado a media q aceleras , creo q el pin 5 tiene esa posibilidad
saludos


----------



## mnicolau

pachi2009 dijo:


> otra pregunta nose mucho del tema ya que estoy aprendiendo pero en vez de poner la barra de led´s no se puede poner a agua analogica creo que seria un miliamperimetro no? o es muy complicado hacer eso o muy costoso?



Un voltímetro analógico conectado al pin 5 del IC te va a servir para hacerlo "a aguja". Fijate el rango de tensión que tengas y en base a eso hacés la escala para el instrumento.

Titisup, se respondió muchas veces, lo que se elige es en qué led (y por ende, a cuántas RPM) querés que encienda el mecanismo (shift, control de largada y limitador).

Saludos


----------



## titisup

ok gracias, ya me lo pongo a hacer.


----------



## JoniDf

ya lo arme ! cuando tenga un ratito el fin de semana lo pruebo y les digo


----------



## bmw700

hola gente les hago una pregunta, y perdonen mi ignorancia, no se puede agraegar al corte un regulador? haber si me entienden, vieron que hay algunos que venden cortes para motos y tienen una perilla para variar la cantidad d cortes por minutos, se podra agregar eso a esta plaqueta? gracias.


----------



## pachi2009

ok voy a ver lo del voltimetro otra cosa lo de las rpm es mas o menos a tanteo?? o cada led cuantas rpm son?? osea si prenden 5 led´s es que esta a 5000 rpm, o si prenden 2 que esta en 2000 rpm?, etc


----------



## tavimac

te felicito por el proyecto mnicolau, te queria preguntar si tu proyecto de shift light sirve para motores diesel.
te sigo del clubdelvwgolf.
saludos


----------



## lubeck

> te queria preguntar si tu proyecto de shift light sirve para motores diesel.


yo cre que no porque los diesel no utiliza bobina... y este proyecto se basa en eso...
espero te sirva la nfo...


----------



## mnicolau

tavimac dijo:


> te felicito por el proyecto mnicolau, te queria preguntar si tu proyecto de shift light sirve para motores diesel.
> te sigo del clubdelvwgolf.
> saludos



Gracias, el diesel debería tener algún tipo de sensor, de donde obtiene la información el tacómetro original del auto, de ahí podrías sacar la señal.

Pachi, si te fijás tenés un par de presets para calibrar la escala, principio y final, eso quiere decir que podés acomodarla como más te guste.

BMW, podés regular la velocidad de corte variando el valor del capacitor "cap". Mientras más chico el valor, más rápido conmuta. También se puede variar el capacitor de 4.7[uF] pero ahí afecta también a la escala de leds.

Creizlein, si pudiste modificar algo el FAQ te pido por favor me lo envíes así lo reviso y se lo paso al amigo Cacho para que lo suba al 1º post. Gracias.

Saludos


----------



## JoniDf

Lo voy a poner en un 6 cilindros , no creo tener problemas como esta armado no ?
igual pruebo y les digo !
saludos!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

me acaba de surgir una duda, no se como funcionan los platinos ni donde estan

me trajeron a casa una chata ford para que le ponga la susodicha plaquita, el tema es que es un motor con platinos.

a ver si me se explicar, en la bobina esta el cable positivo y el negativo, el negativo entra por abajo al distibuidor, dondo adivino que se encuentran los platinos.

y sigo adivinando que se conectaria a ese cable negativo el cable de señal, siendo el mismo negativo donde debo intercalar el rele, sera asi??

en un tiempo lo va a modernizar sacandole los platinos, convendria esperar a que haga el cambio de encendido??

saludos


----------



## creizlein

Mariano, mañana le doy una actualizada con un par de preguntas nuevas de estos dias y te lo paso!


----------



## JoniDf

Hola zeta , tenes q interrumpir el cable del negativo de la bobina el q va hacia el distribuidor .
Si sacas la tapa , te encontras con el rotor , debajo de el en la plaqueta se encuentra el juego de platinos 

El juego de platinos lo que hace es comandar la bobina cuando los platinos hacen contacto ( estan cerrados ) circula corriente por el primario de la bobina lo que hace que esta se cargue.
Al abrirse el platino , toda esa carga , se induce por el secundario , en fin lo que hace el platinos es dar masa (-) en forma pulsante para hacer trabajar la bobina y el distribuidor es el encargado de distribuir la chispa en los cilindros , por su puesto lleva un orden , la chispa salta en el cilindro q esta en comprecion , listo para explotar .
Espero que te sea util !
Saludos


----------



## eltincho343

hola tengo una consulta queria poner en mi auto unicamente el shift light y qeu componente y como conectarlo para que me corte el motor como se ve en el uno que muestra el video..salu2


----------



## JoniDf

eltincho343 dijo:


> hola tengo una consulta queria poner en mi auto unicamente el shift light y qeu componente y como conectarlo para que me corte el motor como se ve en el uno que muestra el video..salu2


 
Hola , El circuito va acompañado del corte , lo q podes evitar es poner los leds del tacometro q figuran en el esquema .El integrado es el que hace trabajar el shift , el corte y el tacometro , se usan sus señales para todo . tene cuidado con la lampara q pones en la salida del shift , no se si esta calculado para poner una lampara comun , si queres poner una lampara como las que vienen en los tacometros ( los cañones ) es posible que tengas que poner un rele para manejarla
PD: Hacelo tal cual esta en el post n* 1 
Saludos


----------



## eltincho343

hola.. antes que nada gracias por responder, tengo hecho otro circuito del limitador unicamente peor tengo puesto un rele inversor como el de las luces aparte en paralelo a la luz del shift(un led azul), y queria hacer este peor el problema que tenia en el mio qeu de tanto cortar el rele perdia la suficiente fuerza para conectar bien cuando no se esta usando el corte y vi qeu en el circuito lleva un rele de los chiquitos de electronica, qeuria saber si funciona mejor, y si se regula la frecuencia del corte o es como el mio que corta y activa cunado caen las vueltas?


----------



## javier397

alguien me puede dar algun circuito que sea de un corte mediante un pulsador??
y uno de control de largada... saludos


----------



## arieldo

hola gente como va ??

les cuentoo ke no hay forma de ke funcionee  cuando lo conecto se prenden todos los leds y no see como hacer para ke no pase mas esto... los rios no se tocan ni nda alguna idea?


----------



## maxi1330

javier397 dijo:


> alguien me puede dar algun circuito que sea de un corte mediante un pulsador??
> y uno de control de largada... saludos


 
unas paginas antes mariano subio uno.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/211593/


----------



## zeta_bola_1

gracias jonidf, con el fiat uno con encendido electronico no tuve problemas, veremos como me sale el asunto con los platinos, en unos dias, cuando pueda hacer la placa, comento como me fue

el pequeño rele que usa este circuito es el que use yo, solo para control de largada, y el flaco lo usa bastante, ya que lo usa de bocina, jeje, 
y debo decir que todavia funciona como el primer dia, perfecto

saludos


----------



## eltincho343

hola como va! queria comentarles una inquietud que tengo estuve leyendo las paginas y vi qeu no la an mensionado..es la sigueinte estoy usando otro circuito de shift y la verdad anda de 10 pero tengo un problema le conecte el corte con un rele en paralelo a la luz del shitf y en serie con la bobina en fin como va.. al cuestion es qeu qeuria ver de diseñar algo qeu me permita a mi regualr la frecuencia del corte qeu le haga el rele xq por su forma de conectarlo tarda mucho en cortar..estaba poensando en un 555 pero me fije en un simulador y me da una resistencia de 100 megas y lo veo medio imposible por lo qeu estoy tratando de buscar alguna otra alternativa ..salu2

perdon ya lo encontre..gracias por los aportes la verdad muy buen foro!

ya encontre uno voy a usar el del pulsador qeu publicaron pero envez del pulsador le pongo en paralelo la luz del shift qeu tenia..cuando funque aviso y veo como esta mi circuito qeu solo es el shift y lo publico por ahi a alguno le sirve...salu2

tengo otra consulta yo uso para cortar un rele inversor como el de las luces no el chiquito de electronica que esta en la plaqueta y tuvew el problema qeu de cortar el rele como qeu no empeso a conectar bien la bobina cuando no corta lo solucione pero qeuria saber si el rele qeu ustedes usaron se la banca mas que este qeu use yo..


----------



## zeta_bola_1

la verdad no te entendi nada lo que tenes ni lo que queres hacer, pero bue, tal vez alguno mas experimentado te entienda.

cuando decis reles de las luces te referis a las luces del auto?? la placa que hice yo le puse el rele ese chiquito de 2 mangos y se la rebanca, fijate en la fecha que puse el video y vas a ver que esta funcando desde hace tiempo, es mas lo usa vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarias veces por dia

saludos


----------



## creizlein

Mariano, actualice el FAQ un poquito, lo subo aquí para que veas si lo podes publicar en la pagina 1.... les recomiendo a todos leerlo bien antes de hacer preguntas clásicas, es de mucha ayuda!


----------



## german012

hola amigos!alguno sabe si el corte de mnicolau funciona para autos con inyeccion electronica??


----------



## JoniDf

Buena pregunta , los coches de inyeccion electronica vienen con bobina doble . a veces podemos encontrar una bobina por cilindro , o solamente una como en los encendidos convencionales electronicos  , segun para que coche seria ... si tiene una creo que no hay ningun problema


----------



## german012

Muchas gracias jonidf!ya lo hice al corte y funciona genial en motores con carburador,ahora lo queria probar en un focus.ya vere un poco del tema y lo comento.saludos


----------



## javier397

eltincho343 dijo:


> hola como va! queria comentarles una inquietud que tengo estuve leyendo las paginas y vi qeu no la an mensionado..es la sigueinte estoy usando otro circuito de shift y la verdad anda de 10 pero tengo un problema le conecte el corte con un rele en paralelo a la luz del shitf y en serie con la bobina en fin como va.. al cuestion es qeu qeuria ver de diseñar algo qeu me permita a mi regualr la frecuencia del corte qeu le haga el rele xq por su forma de conectarlo tarda mucho en cortar..estaba poensando en un 555 pero me fije en un simulador y me da una resistencia de 100 megas y lo veo medio imposible por lo qeu estoy tratando de buscar alguna otra alternativa ..salu2
> 
> perdon ya lo encontre..gracias por los aportes la verdad muy buen foro!
> 
> ya encontre uno voy a usar el del pulsador qeu publicaron pero envez del pulsador le pongo en paralelo la luz del shift qeu tenia..cuando funque aviso y veo como esta mi circuito qeu solo es el shift y lo publico por ahi a alguno le sirve...salu2
> 
> tengo otra consulta yo uso para cortar un rele inversor como el de las luces no el chiquito de electronica que esta en la plaqueta y tuvew el problema qeu de cortar el rele como qeu no empeso a conectar bien la bobina cuando no corta lo solucione pero qeuria saber si el rele qeu ustedes usaron se la banca mas que este qeu use yo..


te animas a pasarme el circuito del shift light?? saludos


----------



## JoniDf

german012 dijo:


> Muchas gracias jonidf!ya lo hice al corte y funciona genial en motores con carburador,ahora lo queria probar en un focus.ya vere un poco del tema y lo comento.saludos


 
Hola " Cuidado con el Focus"
Te explico , trae bobina doble ! son 2 bobinas en 1
el cuircuito q esta en este tema te puede llegar a servir pero tenes que hacer unas modificaciones...
para empezar tenes que agregar un rele mas porque son 2 las bobinas sobre las que tenes que trabajar y a ese rele le tenes que poner su capacitor y todo como esta en el circuito original , hay que pensarlo mejor , ya que cualquier macana esta la ECU del auto en riesgo !
Y es posible , puede llegar a pasar como que no, que la Ecu detecte el corte y le quede grabada la falla de " Bobina 1 y 2 Circuito abierto ( Intermitente ) ! o algo similar

Saludos


----------



## estanislao

hola mnicolau, te queria preguntar si el tacometro que vos hiciste no se puede utilizar en un auto que no tiene encendido electronico.
si se puede usar como lo debo conectar???


----------



## german012

hola!si,la verdad era ese mi miedo de conectar y que la ecu registre algun problema que pueda pasar a mayores,de todas formas voy a seguir investigando a ver si consigo ver exactamente que puede pasar y las consecuencias.La ecu son palabras mayores y hay que entenderla bien.gracias por la ayuda y saludos!


----------



## javier397

en cualquier momento compro los materiales y arranco con el proyecto!!!
a ver que ta ando con eso...
ya baje el FAQ de creizlen asiq ue tratare de no repetir las preguntas  
saludos y gracias

hola gente... me surgio una duda... a que regimenes de vueltas uds setearian el corte, asi veo que llave selectora compro... yo habia pensadoq ue con 3 posiciones andaria bien... uno a bajas vuelatas pa hacer ruido no mas, otra a 5500 por ahi para hacer ben rendimiento y otro no se... cuando lo llene o algo asi para no pasarlo...
uds que dicen??
y el shift??
saludos


----------



## JoniDf

javier397 dijo:


> hola gente... me surgio una duda... a que regimenes de vueltas uds setearian el corte, asi veo que llave selectora compro... yo habia pensadoq ue con 3 posiciones andaria bien... uno a bajas vuelatas pa hacer ruido no mas, otra a 5500 por ahi para hacer ben rendimiento y otro no se... cuando lo llene o algo asi para no pasarlo...
> uds que dicen??
> y el shift??
> saludos


 

Hola Javier ! en 3500 vueltas estaria bien el corte como mucho 4500 podes hacer poner una llave selectora para 3500 , 4000 , y 4500 rpm , normalmente un motor tira 5000 - 5500 vueltas sin dañarlo , pero en vacio no jugues mucho porque te podes pasar !!
Con respecto al shift , eso va a tu gusto ! puede prender en un led antes del corte ( como aviso que si le seguis dando corta ) 
Saludos !



estanislao dijo:


> hola mnicolau, te queria preguntar si el tacometro que vos hiciste no se puede utilizar en un auto que no tiene encendido electronico.
> si se puede usar como lo debo conectar???


 
Holas! fijate el post 1047 ! ,


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bien el FAQ creiz, me desocupé unos días así que lo completo y se lo mando a cacho para que lo suba...

Gracias, Saludos


----------



## JoniDf

Hola Mariano , lo arme pero sin leds ( que labure el corte solo ) le movi los preset para todos lados y nada .. lo puse en un chevrolet 400 con platinos , la pregunta es : es necesario que le ponga los leds ? o reviso la plaqueta y los voltajes?
Saludos !


----------



## mnicolau

Hola joni no recuerdo haber probado sin leds, pero el LM le habilita el nivel bajo a cada led cuando le corresponde, por lo tanto debería funcionar sin los leds (en simulador por lo menos, no hay drama). Revisá lo usual, tensión a salida de conversor, tensión en el regulador y demás...

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

JoniDf dijo:


> Hola Mariano , lo arme pero sin leds ( que labure el corte solo ) le movi los preset para todos lados y nada .. lo puse en un chevrolet 400 con platinos , la pregunta es : es necesario que le ponga los leds ? o reviso la plaqueta y los voltajes?



No podés usarlo sin LEDs o sin la carga de una resistencia en cada salida, por que las salidas del LM3914 son una especie de "colector abierto" pero en modo corriente, por lo que a la fuerza hay que poner una carga para que circule la corriente por alguna parte. Para eso podés usar, en lugar de cada LED,  una resistencia tipo 560 ohms (depende de cuanta corriente por los LEDs tengas programada) o un poco menos (calcula que te caigan 5V o un poco mas con la salida activa).

Ahora sí va a funcionar sin LEDs...pero con resistencias.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola ezavalla, eso pensé pero.. no bastaría con la R de 1k que lleva cada circuito en serie(shift light y limitador)?

PD: te agrego el esquema de la parte de salida para que veas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sep....pero las condiciones de operación serían totalmente diferentes. En el caso del LED, tu circuito opera como un divisor de tensión de mas o menos 2 volts, que es la tensión entre el riel Vcc y el catodo del LED. Si no ponés el LED, entonces la carga de la salida son los 23K del divisor de tensión, que multiplicados por la corriente del LED, que como poco serán 10mA, te ensarta la salida contra masa, saturándola ya que sobre la resistencia te caen 230V (obvio que no caen 230V, pero la salida se satura al mango contra GND). En este caso, el divisor opera sobre la tensión Vcc, que serán entre 12 y 14 volts, así que es del todo probable que debas cambiar el preset por otro de más valor para simplificar el ajuste.

Con la resistencia no cambiás nada...si le elegís mas o menos bien el valor.


----------



## mnicolau

Toda la razón... es más lógico hacerlo así, va directo al FAQ, gracias por la info!

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

eeeeeeeeeestemmmm, gente, yo lo tengo laburando sin leds desde el primer momento, ni siquiera le puse leds para probar, todo a oidometro, luego le hice el fino con un taco comercial

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> eeeeeeeeeestemmmm, gente, yo lo tengo laburando sin leds desde el primer momento, ni siquiera le puse leds para probar, todo a oidometro, luego le hice el fino con un taco comercial



No es que no funcione sin LEDs, solo es que las condiciones de operación del LM3914 en uno y otro caso son completamente diferentes. Esto hace que el divisor también opere contra un rango de tensiones diferentes (2V vs 12V), y dependiendo del chip que te toque, es muy posible que tengas que cambiar el preset o la resistencia de 1K para poder ajustarlo sin problemas. Poniendo una resistencia de valor adecuado, te ahorrás los LEDs y mantenes las condiciones del esquema original.

Acordate que hay muchos que arman este esquema sin tener LMPI de electrónica, así que forzar esos cambios solo va a lograr que el hilo crezca lleno de preguntas repetidas diciendo que no le anda, o que anda mal y que alguno de ustedes tenga que ponerse a probar como arreglarlo cuando el error puede ser una desviación normal del propio chip. De la otra forma, el funcionamiento solo depende del valor de la resistencia (que lo podés calcular una sola vez para todas las implementaciones y usarlo) y de la corriente de LEDs elegida, que ya es fija por diseño y tendrá pocas variaciones.

Saludos!


----------



## JoniDf

Voy a probar con resistencias y led al minimo , medio y maximo para saber por donde anda la calibracion  .
En cuanto lo termine y lo pruebe ( con mediciones incluidas ) aviso !
Saludos !


----------



## zeta_bola_1

tenes razon eza


saludos


----------



## estanislao

hola amigos del foro.. hice el taco y la escala de led me anduvo perfecto. lo que no puedo logras es que el auto corte y el led del shift me queda siempre prendido y me fije en las pistas y estan perfectas.

si me pueden ayudar un poquito se los voy a agradecer.

saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

el shift no lo pusiste en el led 9?? no me acuerdo si queda siempre prendido o nunca prende en ese led, el transistor esta bien puesto?? por el corte, que problema te hace?? se apaga?? pusiste la señal que sale del cdi o de los platinos en el pin que va ?? es el que la pista va al comun del rele si no me equivoco

saludos


----------



## estanislao

hola zeta gracias por contestarme.

con respecto al corte, en la placa esta todo perfecto, lo que sucede es que cuando aprieto el pussador no corta y lo aselero hasta llegar al led seteado y tampoco lo hace.

el transistor que use es el que aparecia en el esquema.

gracias 

saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

mmm, el rele funciona??por si las moscas pregunto, vio?

lo unico que se me ocurre es que le saques un par de fotos al circuito por ambos lados

saludos


----------



## creizlein

Yo lo que note hoy haciendo pruebas, ya que pude arreglar el problema del pulsador que no me andaba (era el propio pulsador en corto) es que si lo seteas en el led 3 por ejemplo y lo dejas pulsado al llegar a ese led el relay corta pero no se vuelve a cerrar hasta que el led 3 se apaga, yo lo estoy probando en paralelo no en serie asique el auto no corta realmente, solo escucho el relay, pero tengo que acelerar y soltar para que vuelva a cerrar y otra vez vuelva a abrir...

no hay forma de hacerlo para que quede siempre abriendo y cerrando al pasar el led seteado? no seria mejor?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

tenes que conectar todo como esta en el esquema de mnicolau del primer post, funciona perfecto. la idea es que al cortar bajan las vueltas y el led seteado se apaga, suben las vueltas, se prende el led, corta otra vez y bajan las vueltas, y asi hasta que sueltes el boton o saques la patita del acelerador

saludos


----------



## mingo

Gente como va tanto tiempo?
Como es eso de la placa sin led? yo la tengo sin los leds y anda joya, cual seria el problema si son indicadores nada mas?


----------



## estanislao

hola gente.

zeta aca te mando las fotos que me pediste. 

gracias por darme una mano..


----------



## zeta_bola_1

no puedo ver las fotos estanislao

saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

otro corte funcionando a las mil maravillas.

una camioneta ford, con motor de falcon(de fairlane en verdad), con encendido a platinos

una fotito para que vean la plaquita(notese que sin leds)





foto en perspectiva para que se vea qeu es a platinos, los cables estan asi no mas solo para la prueba, los puse bien despues





y ahora los videos, no se escuchan demasiado bien, en vivo se escucha el corte perfecto, hermoso( a ver como se cargan)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4g7qKdMjqM

y aca de atras, que se escucha un poco mejor y se ve como se sacude

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BACAsOqhZis


saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Paaa qué bien que suena che, zarpado zeta, felicitaciones! y gracias por mostrar todo.

Saludos


----------



## alexus

ese peludo es zeta??? jeje un gusto!!! esta linda la camioneta.

respecto al circuito, yo le subiria un poquitito mas la frecuencia al osclidador...


----------



## mnicolau

No tiene ningún oscilador, es un limitador propiamente dicho, llega al límite establecido y corta hasta que dicho límite de revoluciones baje, donde vuelve a conectar por sí sólo. Se puede hacer más rápido, agilizando la escala o conmutando el relay un poco más rápido.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

de nada marian, gracias a vos por hacer un circuito tan zarpado y pasarlo gratarola

no alexus, el peludo es el dueño de la chata, pero zeta es bastaaaaaaante parecido, pal proximo prometo fotos, ya que el tipo este es mecanico y seguro a alguno le tira la data del salame que le hizo el corte.

respecto de la frecuencia de corte, en el video suena medio raro, pero en vivo impresiona, igual tiene la llave de 10 posiciones para que elija la frecuencia de corte a gusto del consumidor. ojo, la chata la armo de 0, le falta bastante chapa y pintura, y entre las cosas que le faltan se encuentra el tanque de nafta, la usa solo a gas por el momento. para el finde, creo, le ponian el tanque, y me iba a avisar para que filme otra vez, por que como la nafta es mas volatil cuando aflojas el acelerador se tira unos lindos peditos (fuego included)como hace el fiat uno del otro video. 

les cuento que tiene miedo de romperle los palieres, por que tiene unos rodillos de 205 o 215 atras, de caucho blando marca dunlop, y por el agarre que tienen sumado a la fuerza que tira el motor con el corte tiene razon de tener cagazo, lo bueno es uqe como es mecanico solo gasta en el repuesto.

saludos


PD:teeeyiiiiible como se sacude ese motor, jeje


----------



## choqui

hola disculpame la verdad no entiendo si me podrian decir cual es el circuito del tacometro digital¿?

Y cual es el del limitador de rpm se los agradeceria mi mail es: Debo leer las Normas del Foro @ Foros de Electrónica.Com

Gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1

nada mails por aqui choqui,lee el primer mensaje del post, ahi esta el circuito que estas pidiendo, en las paginas subsiguientes estan todas las dudas qeu podes llagar a tener, ademas, un forero armo unas faqs para que se saquen las dudas aquellos que no les funciona

saludos


----------



## alexus

choqui, mail no!! te diran "me_olvide_de_leer_las_normas@homail.com".

para que te lo van a mandar por e-mail,  si se esta discutiendo aca, y aca estan todos los archivos?? un poquito de esfuerzo para leer el post!!


----------



## estanislao

HOLA COMO ANDAN..

todavia no logre hacer andar el corte.. y te queria decir zeta si no me pasas tu correo asi te mando las fotos, porque no tego ni idea como se suben aca.. jajaja.

gracias..

saludos...


----------



## mnicolau

Colocá todas las fotos en un .zip y adjuntá el archivo, si supera el peso límite, subí varios zip.

Saludos


----------



## alexus

y si las posateas aca?? usa el modo avanzado o el 3º botoncito de derecha a izquierda, arriba de el cuadro de respuesta rapida!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

hola estanislao, ya te contesto la muchachada.


me olvide de contar algo que me paso cuando probaba la plaquita.
tuve tanta mala suerte que compre 3 integrados y 1 vino fallado, la placa no tira señales de vida, cuando hice la plaquita para el uno lo cambie y listo, con la chata me olvide y puse el integrado roto. como no andaba ni patrás agarro el tester para hacer unas mediciones, ya que al ser a platinos no le tenia mucha fe, cual fue mi sorpresa cuando al acercar el tester al motor, con las puntas de prueba al aire, la pantallita del tester se vuelve loca, media de 0 volts a fondo de escala, 200vdc y lo mismo en escala negativa. despues de putear un rato me di cuenta el por que de esto, la chata tiene encendido por platinos, aparentemente el abrir y cerrar de los platinos causa una interferencia electromagnetica en el aparato. a tener en cuenta este dato pa no volverse loco con los platineros

saludos


----------



## biker2k3

Holas lei que alguien queria hacer el proyecto con pic, les comento que yo en mi moto tengo armado el tacometro de este foro, y aparte un corte echo con pic, ahora mi mayor problema con el corte pic es que ahora lo tengo andando manual osea corta con un pulsador, lo habia echo que mida las rpm y corte exactamente a las rpm que yo quiera pero tengo problemas de interferencia, elcircuito andaba bien aca les dejo el link para que vean como corta en un minitorno a 18.000rpm :O jej si alguien quiere ayudarme o que lo ayude en este proyecto contactese conmigo. 

minitorno al corte
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3a0PRXk02Tc

tacometro en tablero
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hLxyfNJJeA&feature=channel

corte
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2t0--EAQm8&feature=channel


CORTE MAS RAPIDO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyxhqwSOAic


----------



## JoniDf

Muy bueno ! yo todavia no lo pude probar !

Una pregunta ya que posteo : 

Alguien tiene algun esquema de algun probador de paso a paso o para los coches ?
creo que son bipolares traen 2 bobinas de 40 a 60 ohms aprox. cada una .
lo que me gustaria que venga con 2 pulsadores uno que lo habra y otro que lo cierre 

Gracias y Saludos!


----------



## estanislao

Buenas,, aca les mando las fotos que logre subir,, echenle un vistaso haber si me pueden ayudar en algo...

muchas gracias..   saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Etanislao, tu problema es con el limitador no? Hacé lo siguiente, conectá a masa el pin que acciona el circuito limitador, puede ser tanto el pin de control de largada, como el pin del limitador (ambos accionan el mismo circuito). Conectando a masa cualquiera de esos 2 pines (por las dudas.. son el pin central y el derecho de los 3 pines aislados que hay), se debería activar el relay, si eso no sucede, o está fallando el TR o es el relay.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

buena esa que te tiro mnicolau, no tiene nada que ver, pero revisa las soldaduras de los cables donde van los leds, tal vez sea la perspectiva

saludos


----------



## estanislao

gracias por la informacion.. el finde me pongo en prctica con eso.

saludos


----------



## pavlo_juan

Muy bueno el proyecto....

Ya lo arme todo y funciona perfecto, pero tengo un problema con la regulacion.

Lo conecte en un honda Storm y lo pude en eparalelo con el tacometro original. Pero no logro que marquen la misma cantidad de rpm. No logro que sea proporcional. O me queda regulando muy bajo o prende muchos led derrepente.

Y probe de muchas formas calibrando los potenciometros pero no pude hacer nada.

Puede ser que necesite cambiar alguno de los potenciometros?

Arme la version con el shift light pero sin corte.

Saludos y gracias.

Juan Pablo


----------



## mnicolau

Hola juan, cambiá el preset de 22k por 47k, eso te dá mayor tensión a la salida del conversor y vas a poder regularlo mejor.

Saludos


----------



## creizlein

Bueno, les cuento qeu despues de varias semanas sin tener ni un dia libre para probar esto me puse las pilas y pude conectar el limitador como corresponde, en serie, antes lo usaba solo en paralelo y no cortaba obviamente, solo prendia las luces, pero lo pude calibrar bien y todo.

Al conectarlo en serie me di cuenta que empieza a cortar si, pero solo me corta el tacometro y la aguja del tablero, el motor sigue como si nada, por lo cual llegue a la conclusion que el cable negativo al que lo conecte es de "salida" de la bobina, y no de entrada.

El tema que mi bobina/distribuidor esta todo junto, y solo tiene 2 cables, uno positivo y el otro negativo, la masa de entrada como que la saca del propio chassis/motor ... puede ser esto? o estoy pifiando mal y deberia tener algun otro cable en otro lado?


----------



## JoniDf

Holas ! que auto es que tenes bobina y distribuidor juntos??
Saludos!


----------



## javier397

che zeta... la camio esta con o sin leds??


----------



## zeta_bola_1

la verdad creizlein no entiendo, fotos??

javier397, sin leds, regulado el corte por tacometro lyf

saludos


----------



## creizlein

JoniDf, correcto, es el distribuidor con la bobina todo junto
Zeta, como para que entiendas, cuando el corte se activa al motor no le hace nada, solo me epieza a oscilar la aguja del tacometro del auto (la original) y tambien los leds del tacometro digital este, pero el motor sigue como si nada acelerando...

Basicamente, lo que corto es la señan que sale de la bobina al tacometro, no la que entra... me explico?


----------



## mnicolau

Bueno claramente lo que estás cortando es sólo la señal que está tomando tu tacómetro original, por eso oscila la aguja y es lógico que el motor no se entere de eso... por qué estás colocando ahí el relay? Por qué no cortás en el otro cable que entra a la bobina? 

Hacé de cuenta que tu tacómetro original es la placa 6.10 que subí, y al cable que llevás a la bobina para tomar la señal, le intercalás un limitador ahí, el motor no lo va a notar y es lo que estás haciendo ahora.

Saludos


----------



## creizlein

Mariano, solo tengo 2 cables que van a la bobina, uno es positivo, y el otro es este que lo conecte, no tengo mas cables!  jejej
Es lo que puse en el post anterior, por eso no se donde cortarlo


----------



## mnicolau

Mmm es raro, habría que ver un esquema de conexión de ese conjunto. Qué vehículo es?


----------



## creizlein

Es un mitsubishi colt/lance del 95, carburador... es un motor 4g15 de 12v, es mas usado en los lancer


----------



## pavlo_juan

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola juan, cambiá el preset de 22k por 47k, eso te dá mayor tensión a la salida del conversor y vas a poder regularlo mejor.
> 
> Saludos


 

mariano, estuve jugando un poco con las resistecias pero no logro calibrarlo. Es como si la señal no fuera lineal, es decir al princio prende muchos led pero en un momento se claba y cuando acelero la moto prendes mas led pero cada mayor cantidad de revoluciones.

El capacitor del conversor es de 470 nF eso influje en que no sea lineal???

Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## mnicolau

pavlo_juan dijo:


> El capacitor del conversor es de 470 nF eso influje en que no sea lineal???



Si, totalmente... bajalo a 220 o 100[nF] inclusive.

Saludos


----------



## creizlein

Cual es ese cap, el que esta en el diome y originalmente es de 220? porque a mi tambien me cuesta llegar a los ultimos leds porque no es lineal un poco, lo podre bajar a 100 y probar? igual sigo tratando de averiguar donde conectar esto para que realmente corte!


----------



## gustavo118888

creizlein dijo:


> Mariano, solo tengo 2 cables que van a la bobina, uno es positivo, y el otro es este que lo conecte, no tengo mas cables!  jejej
> Es lo que puse en el post anterior, por eso no se donde cortarlo


en efecto uno es la fase positiva que viene del suiche y la otra es la proveniente del modulo no hay mas cables


----------



## JoniDf

creizlein dijo:


> JoniDf, correcto, es el distribuidor con la bobina todo junto
> Zeta, como para que entiendas, cuando el corte se activa al motor no le hace nada, solo me epieza a oscilar la aguja del tacometro del auto (la original) y tambien los leds del tacometro digital este, pero el motor sigue como si nada acelerando...
> 
> Basicamente, lo que corto es la señan que sale de la bobina al tacometro, no la que entra... me explico?



Hola ! tendrias ( no recomendable en ese coche ! cualquier macana es mucha $ ) que ver si se puede desarmar el distribuidor y ver como esta conectada la bobina adentro del distribuidor calculo que tendras : un captor ( inductivo o hall ) y entre este captor y la bobina un modulo amplificador , habria que ver de ese modulo cual es el cable que comanda la bobina , habria que buscar el despiece de ese distribuidor antes de desarmar o si ya lo desarmastes alguna vez dale nomas !
Saludos !


----------



## zeta_bola_1

creizlein, entiendo lo que explicas, lo que no entiendo es el distribuidor con la bobina, nunca vi una asi, si podes subite una foto

saludos


----------



## gustavo118888

muchas marcas a finales de los 80 desarroyaron sistemas de encendido integrado donde el modulo y la bobina van unidos al distribuidor por ejemplo los motores 350 chevrolet el del malibu caprice etc dicho sistema consta de un distribuidor comun mucho mas grande para poder integrar adentro de la tapa el modulo y en la parte de arriba de la tapa en vez de estar el electrodo de carbon donde uno conectaba el cable que venia de la bobina esta la misma bobina integrada a la tapa

un ejemplo http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/2628/dsc00175pj1.jpg


----------



## javier397

cris... yo en el mio (lancer) una vez logre encontrar un cable que cortandolo el motor moria... o sea supuse que ea el negativo famoso.. pasa arriba de los cañitos de la nafta ahi en un manojo de cables... fijate por ehi si no lo encontras...


----------



## alexus

hola gente!

mnico, primero, anduve por todo el tema buscando los archivos del "corte" o limitador de rpm, y no los encontre, te agradeceria si me pudieras mencionar el numero de post, o los adjuntas de nuevo..

luego, me gustaria me mencionaras las caracteristicas de este.
porque vi que en unas fotos decia, launch control, no se que...

pretendo instalarlo en un chevrolet kadett, modelo 94, que es inyeccion...

desde ya gracias por tu respuesta!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola alexus, en el 1º post están las últimas versiones que fui subiendo, con y sin limitador. En el FAQ tenés las respuestas a muchas de las preguntas, es muy interesante, está un par de páginas atrás.

Saludos


----------



## gustavo118888

se estan enredando en un vaso de agua para los autos viejos vallan directo a la bobina y se conseguiran dos cables uno es el positivo que viene de la suichera y el segundo es el del modulo mi consejo personal es que usen el positivo en la bobina esta identificado por una B si es un distribuidor integrado simplemente busquen el cable postio que lo alimenta y ya usen ese 
para los autos con inyeccion con distribuidor sigan las mismas indicaciones para los mas modernos como el ford fiesta o renault twingo donde se ausenta el distribuidor busquen la bobina que alimenta los cilindros que hace el papel de distribuidor esta tendra varios cables depende del modelo en google busquenla y consigan el cable comun en ellas si no saben cual es diganme marca modelo y les digo cual usar

una cosa mas las motos comunmente no usan el encendido igual al de los autos este esta integrado por un modulo llamado CDI que es alimentado por un generador que puede ubicar del lado inverso de la cadena de la moto una bobina captadora y ya , el detalle es que el cable que sale del cdi a la bobina es positivo y en la bobina el polo fijo es el negativo que lo llevan a tierra es el inverso del automovil lo digo por si algunos que quieran llevar un circuito hecho para moto a un auto y desconoscan esto


----------



## alexus

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/213352/

a esto me referia mnico! o hay algo que no veo, o no estoy entendiendo bien... me refiero a la parte de esquemas... desde ya gracias!

son las imagenes del post #1177, ese es tu version 6c?


----------



## mnicolau

Te referís al PCB no? Están en el post #1
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/81967/ _

Gustavo, muy buena info, gracias.

Saludos


----------



## alexus

claro, y las llaves selectoras esas que no las veo por ningun lado...

no puedo estar tan atontado!! 

en otras palabas, las fotos del corte y el launch no se que ese, corresponden a tu diseño??


----------



## mnicolau

Si, revisá las distintas páginas del pdf, tenés las conexiones de las llaves selectoras, pulsador y demás.


----------



## djcisne

Hola maestro te hago una pregunta ¿en la bobina del limitador de rpm que entran el negativo y positivo no?? cual va en cual??


----------



## zeta_bola_1

djcisne dijo:


> Hola maestro te hago una pregunta ¿en la bobina del limitador de rpm que entran el negativo y positivo no?? cual va en cual??


 

eeeh, a ver. si lo vas a usar en auto tenes que cortar el negativo, si es moto el positivo.

de los 2 terminales que estan en la placa (que son los que estan debajo del rele) el de la izquierda es que tenes que conectar el cable que viene del cdi o platinos(que es donde toma la señal el circuito), el terminal de la derecha debes de conectarlo a la bobina

cualquier duda chifla

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Ahí le mandé a cacho el FAQ para que lo suba cuando tenga tiempo en el primer post, ahí están respondidas muchas de las preguntas que se vienen repitiendo varias veces.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

muchisimas veces, una o 2 veces por pagina

saludos


----------



## djcisne

u ok muchsimas graxx
entonces ahora lo armo


----------



## estanislao

hola amigos del foro..
hice lo que estudes me dijeron, cambie el transistor y ahora anda. supongo.

¿cuando conectamos la placa a la bateria el reley se tiene que pegar?? porque cuando yo la conecto el reley se pega y el auto no me arranca ahora..
es por este motivo que no arranca????

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Claro que es por eso que el motor no arranca, al abrirse el relay, la bobina está desconectada. Colocaste el transistor correcto? En la posición correcta? El relay no debe abrirse.

Saludos


----------



## estanislao

si esta conectado correctamente. como esta en el plano de la placa.. 

saludos


----------



## el14neo

hola muchachos recien termino de ller 68 paginas estoy re loco con este proyecto
pero algo no me quedo claro... cual seria el proyecto fina TACOMETRO + SHIFT LIGHT + LARGADOR? O DE ULTIMA SOLO TACOMETRO CON SHIFT LIGHT - ESTE ES MI PRIMER PROYECTO jajaj como sugerencia les digo solo les falta q suban un video de como ensamblar todo asi de paso aprendemos de ustedes que son los q mas saven les agradezco por este post muy lindo espero respuestas


----------



## gustavo118888

la verdad es que no es mala idea que se postee todos los diseños finales en un solo post en esta pagina


----------



## zeta_bola_1

el14neo dijo:


> hola muchachos recien termino de ller 68 paginas estoy re loco con este proyecto
> pero algo no me quedo claro... cual seria el proyecto fina TACOMETRO + SHIFT LIGHT + LARGADOR? O DE ULTIMA SOLO TACOMETRO CON SHIFT LIGHT - ESTE ES MI PRIMER PROYECTO jajaj como sugerencia les digo solo les falta q suban un video de como ensamblar todo asi de paso aprendemos de ustedes que son los q mas saven les agradezco por este post muy lindo espero respuestas


 

proyecto final?? a gusto y piacere del consumidor. esta placa es para tacometro digital a leds+shift light+control de largada+corte final(proteccion contra sobrerevolucion de motor)

ahora, se puede elegir cualquier combinacion de estas funcionalidades o solo una, la placa funciona de la misma forma para todo, lo unico que cambia es que hay que hacer mas o menos conexiones.

que tipo de video queres?? ensamblando que?? a la plaquita del fiat uno que hice yo le puedo sacar fotos a todo lo que quieran, ya que el dueño del auto es un amigo que viene siempre a casa, tanto a boludear como para hacerle cosas al auto(lo ultimo una adaptacion de buscahuellas de scr).

asi que ustedes diganme que es lo que quieren que con un poquin de tiempo se lo hago

saludazos


----------



## el14neo

zeta_bola_1 : primero quiero felicitar a todos lo q hicieron posible este proyecto... no es facil hacer lo que hicieron ademas de ivertir dinero.

bueno mas q nada lo que necesito es un tacometro con shift light + largador, porq necesito esto... bueno tengo una moto una gilera 150cc preparada q esta corriendo en el autodromo, actualmente el tiempo record de ella fue de 13 segundos lo que es muy rapico para una chopper jejej si ahunque ni lo crean es un chopper. pero bueno creo q este proyecto me sirviria para poder largar mejor y ademas para poder aplicar cada cambio sin pasar de vueltas el motor. si pueden decirme como armar el tacometro con shift y largador se los agradeceria. no es q no pueda armarlo lo q pasa es q en el hilo de la combersacion se hicieron muchas variaciones y la verdad me perdi... pueden armar un archibo .rar con la lista de componentes y algunas fotos de como tiene q quedar asi lo armo... porsupuesto q despues subo fotos y les muestro como quedo el proyecto y de paso ven algunas picadas de motos en el autodromo jeje. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1

el14neo, el creador de este pedazote de circuito es mnicolau, lo diseño completamente y compartio con la comunidad sin pedir nada a cambio, el resto somos testers no mas

fijate en el primer post de todos, ahi esta el rar con lo que necesitas y un FAQ con muchas preguntas y respuestas que se hicieron miles de veces a traves de las 68 paginas del proyecto. dentro del rar tenes la lista de componentes detallada, explicaciones de como conectar todo, ubicacion de componentes y las pistas del lado de cobre listo para imprimir, sacar fotocopia y por medio del metodo de la plancha hacer la plaquita.

fotos de la placa terminada tenes la que puse yo alguna pagina atras, tambien tenes de otros usuarios que mostraron sus plaquitas

saludos


----------



## el14neo

guauuuuu no pence tenes una respuesta tan rapida ok me descargare los archivos haver q me sale. gracias por tu respuesta y en la semana subo el progreso (DIGO SEMANA PORQ SOY RE PERO RE NUEVO EN ESTO) asi q voy a tardar un poco en hacer este proyecto. pero algo ba a salir. gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1

es la desgracia de no tener trabajo y estar simepre en casa

no importa que tardes una semana, si no qeu disfrutes al hacerlo

saludos


----------



## JoniDf

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> es la desgracia de no tener trabajo y estar simepre en casa
> 
> no importa que tardes una semana, si no qeu disfrutes al hacerlo
> 
> saludos


 
Holas , yo trabajo de lunes a sabados y los ratos libres se los dedico a la electronica ! y es verdad disfruto haciendo cosas y me enojo cuando las rompo ! pero no hay que bajar los brazos ! 
Saludos !


----------



## zeta_bola_1

JoniDf dijo:


> y me enojo cuando las rompo ! pero no hay que bajar los brazos


 

ocasion ideal para arreglarlas, si que hay que bajar los brazos, como usas el soldador si no??

saludos


----------



## JoniDf

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> si que hay que bajar los brazos, como usas el soldador si no??
> 
> saludos



Si ! de una , sino se complica !


----------



## donpatron

Foristas, un saludo muy cordial de mi parte.
Me gustaria que me pudieran aclarar una duda:

Estaba leyendo el FAQ que esta como adjunto, pero no encuentro nada acerca de como calibrar el tacometro.

Me podrian ayudar en ese tema??

Muchas Gracias por su atencion


----------



## el14neo

Hola muchachos tengo novedades hoy consegui un poco de plata y me fui a comprar todo para armar el tacometro... mi pregunta es como subo fotos? para mostrarle como voy?


----------



## gabrielmotos

muchisimas gracias mnicolau... Me viene al pelo esto para lo que estoy tratando de hacer en mi moto! Cuando lo arme subo fotos!


----------



## el14neo

otra cosa que me olvide de preguntar en la segunda vercion de la placa de mnicolau me muestra las conecciones para los pulsadores del corte y para el largador.? pero y los led donde van conectados? o hago un puente?


----------



## JoniDf

el14neo dijo:


> otra cosa que me olvide de preguntar en la segunda vercion de la placa de mnicolau me muestra las conecciones para los pulsadores del corte y para el largador.? pero y los led donde van conectados? o hago un puente?



Hola ! si por " segunda version " te referis a los planos que estan en el archivo para descargar en el 1ª post : vendria a ser como la parte del limitador de rpm  si no me equivoco en ese mismo archivo tambien esta la imagen de la placa con los led con la diferencia que terminado te queda todo en 1 
Espero haberte sacado la inquietud y si me equivoco corrigan  
Saludos !


----------



## algoespacio

Hola...

Disculpen por haber desaparecido tanto tiempo pero otros proyectos me quitaron el tiempo y el taco tuvo que esperar.

Les hago un resumen de mi experiencia hasta el momento.

Fabriqué el taco con 20 led, la shift ligt y el conversor f/t POR SEPARADO. El display finciona impeque y la Shift light tambien (agrgué un 555 para hacerla destellar en lugar de dejarla fija) pero lo bueno es solo hasta aquí ya que el conversor funciona, pero con el mismo drama de siempre: el rango de voltaje es muy estrecho y la señal es debil. Es decir varía entre 0.15v en ralenti y o.6v con el motor a mango. Comprenderán que con éstos valores el display de leds no logra despertar como debe. Respecto a éste tema me surgen dos ideas:
1.- Influirá el hecho de que el conversor está alimentado con un 7805 en lugar de un 7809? Cambiará si hago el reemplazo? Esto no es tan sencillo donde vivo ya que donde compro los componentes no lo tienen.
2.- Resultará si agrego un amplificador (un LM324) a la salida del conversor?

Espero sus respuestas, de antemano muchas gracias, un abrazo


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gente...



el14neo dijo:


> Hola muchachos tengo novedades hoy consegui un poco de plata y me fui a comprar todo para armar el tacometro... mi pregunta es como subo fotos? para mostrarle como voy?



Click en el botón "responder" o en "ir a avanzado" ahí tenés para adjuntar imágenes, hay que respetar los límites de peso y resolución de los archivos



gabrielmotos dijo:


> muchisimas gracias mnicolau... Me viene al pelo esto para lo que estoy tratando de hacer en mi moto! Cuando lo arme subo fotos!



De nada, esperamos esas fotos...



el14neo dijo:


> otra cosa que me olvide de preguntar en la segunda vercion de la placa de mnicolau me muestra las conecciones para los pulsadores del corte y para el largador.? pero y los led donde van conectados? o hago un puente?



Tal cual te comentó JoniDf, están por separado para que no se arme tanto lío con las conexiones, queda todo junto en una misma placa en realidad.

Algoespacio, claro que influye el regulador 7805, de ahí toma la tensión para cargarse el capacitor del conversor F-T, por lo cual tu salida es más baja, debería llegar a unos 3[V] sin mucho problema. Respondiendo a la última pregunta si, podés usar un opamp para elevar esa tensión, pero no te va a hacer falta.

Saludos


----------



## estanislao

hola amigos del foro..

cambie de nuevo el transistor y el relay... y tengo el mismo troblema..
cuando conecto la placa a bateria el relay se pega y no me deja prendert el auto ...
si me pueden dar alguna ayuda se los voy a agredecer porque no se que puede ser y mucha idea no tengo...

gracias a todos.

saludos....


----------



## zeta_bola_1

la unica que queda es que revises toda la placa, no sea cosa que alguna pista te este jugando una broma. ahora no tengo el circuito a mano, pero habia un diodo cerca dle rele, algo qeu ver eso?? nu se, a revisar se ha dicho

aaah, por cierto, claro que no te va a dejar prender el auto cuando se abre el rele, esa funcion la hace el circuito cuando corta

saludos


----------



## JoniDf

estanislao dijo:


> hola amigos del foro..
> 
> cambie de nuevo el transistor y el relay... y tengo el mismo troblema..
> cuando conecto la placa a bateria el relay se pega y no me deja prendert el auto ...
> si me pueden dar alguna ayuda se los voy a agredecer porque no se que puede ser y mucha idea no tengo...
> 
> gracias a todos.
> 
> saludos....


 
Hola ! revisa la parte del limitador , en el archivo del 1 post esta ese esquema ! la tecla que pusistes por ejemplo ... 
los leds cuando conectas la bateria se prende alguno ?
Saludos !


----------



## zeta_bola_1

habia un temita con el led 9 tambien


----------



## el14neo

zeta_bola_ 1 agregame al correo porfa estoy armando la placa y no te puedo mandar mensajes privados quiero mostrarte jejej subo fotos mas tarde agreguen


----------



## zeta_bola_1

nou problem, mi correo esta en mi perfil

saludos


----------



## el14neo

zeta_bola_1 ya te agregue y tengo unos problemas con el zocalo del integrado no calsa en la plaqueta, jaja tambien me perdi agregando unos componentes pero lo estoy armando despacio ojala q me salga jeje


----------



## titisup

Hola, tengo el problema del led 9, aver si me pueden ayudar ya que no encontre como solucionarlo, la cosa es asi: hice el esquema 6.10 c y a conectarlo al auto me queda prendido el led 9 y los demas no andan ninguno, y no hay forma de calibrar para que prendan los demas o apague el 9, yo no tengo conectado ni el shift, ni el corte, y me vendieron unos transistores bc 32725, que me dijeron que es lo mismo que el 327. Aver si me dan una mano desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

el 32725 es igual al que pide la lista de materiales, vienen con una diferencia que ahora no recuerdo cual es, seria 327-25 o 327-50 o 327-nomeacuerdoqueotronumero. pero me parece que el led 9 no le quedaba prendido a nadie, o me falla la memoria??

saludos


----------



## titisup

yo lei que alguien tuvo un problema con el led 9 , creo que no podia conectar ahi el limitador o algo asi. No tenes idea que puede ser ya revise la plaqueta y esta bien varío el valor de los presets?, hara algo eso?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

exacto, el problema del led 9 reside en que no se puede usar para conectar el shift o corte, no que quedaba prendido.

mnicolau, me parece que te estan llamando, jeje

saludos


----------



## titisup

jeje, bueno muchas gracias voy a ver que puedo hacer si lo arreglo comento.

Hola, bueno despues de revisar varias veces la plaqueta encontre el problema, la pata 9 del ic me tocaba con una resistencia que iba al transistor, por eso quedaba prendido. Pero cuando lo probe no prendia ningun led, y despues revisando los componentes encontre que los capacitores de 4.7 mf son de 63v, le hara algo eso?, se pudo haber quemado el ic? como lo se?. Gracias y saludos


----------



## audiotecnico

algoespacio dijo:


> Hola...
> 
> Disculpen por haber desaparecido tanto tiempo pero otros proyectos me quitaron el tiempo y el taco tuvo que esperar.
> 
> Les hago un resumen de mi experiencia hasta el momento.
> 
> Fabriqué el taco con 20 led, la shift ligt y el conversor f/t POR SEPARADO. El display finciona impeque y la Shift light tambien (agrgué un 555 para hacerla destellar en lugar de dejarla fija) pero lo bueno es solo hasta aquí ya que el conversor funciona, pero con el mismo drama de siempre: el rango de voltaje es muy estrecho y la señal es debil. Es decir varía entre 0.15v en ralenti y o.6v con el motor a mango. Comprenderán que con éstos valores el display de leds no logra despertar como debe. Respecto a éste tema me surgen dos ideas:
> 1.- Influirá el hecho de que el conversor está alimentado con un 7805 en lugar de un 7809? Cambiará si hago el reemplazo? Esto no es tan sencillo donde vivo ya que donde compro los componentes no lo tienen.
> 2.- Resultará si agrego un amplificador (un LM324) a la salida del conversor?
> 
> Espero sus respuestas, de antemano muchas gracias, un abrazo


 

Que tal, yo estoy con un problema similar con mi moto, hoy medi el voltaje que le llega a la bobina y oscila entre 0,04 Vac en minimo y 0,18 Vac aprox a maximas rpm, si el problema te paso eso con los voltajes que comentas que son mas altos que quedará para mi...?? aun no armo el circuito pero estoy pensando usar un amp de voltaje con algun operacional del tipo tl072 o el 324 como el que dices pero un circuito aparte super sencillo para poder graduar, de todos modos antes de eso te recomiento busques el datasheet del 3914 y juegues con los voltajes de referencia de los pines 7 y 8 las resistencias que estan hay sino me equivoco pueden graduar los niveles de voltaje inicial y final por asi decir... pero como dije no he armado el mio todavia asi que te toca probar y me comentas como te fue... Adjunto el diseño que pienso hacer en acrilico para mi moto enduro... el espacio cuadrado del medio es el indicador de cambios que le coloque no hace mucho y el led en el medio es el shift light... saludos y estamos en contacto


----------



## zeta_bola_1

los capacitores tienenque ser de un minimo de 16v, o sea que el tuyo de 63 no complica en nada las cosas, fuera de que ocupa un poco mas de tamaño. 

la forma de aumentar la tension que entrega el conversor de frecuencia a tension es camiando un preset, lo dijo mnicolau anteriormente, pero no recuerdo el valor del preset

saludos


----------



## ldiomedi24

Hola gente. Es la primera vez que escribo y en primer lugar quiero agradecer a mnicolau por publicar su diseño y a todas las demás personas que contribuyen a que los que tenemos ninguna, muy poca o poca idea de electronica a poder llevar a cabo este proyecto. Me entusiasmo la idea y puedo decir en este momento que lo tengo casi listo, faltan soldar un par de elementos a la plaqueta todavia, pero no la voy a poder probar ya que tengo el auto en el mecanico. tengo algunas dudas y espero que no sean muy recurrentes y no molesten a nadie. Debo confesar que no lei todo el foro, pero si gran parte de el. La primer duda tiene que ver con el cap de 220 nf. Me vendieron uno y por no controlarlo en el momento, me parece que me vendieron cualquiera. La descripcion seria la siguiente: es celeste, cuadrado, de +- 8 mm por lado. En una cara dice "u 22k 63" y del otro "1s9". Es ese? me parece que no. Y otra cosa que no tengo muy claro. Tengo entendido que puedo hacer andar el taco y el shift solos y esa era la idea al principio, pero igual arme el 6.10c (con corte). Despues leyendo vi que en un auto con distribuidor a platinos (fiat 128 se 84) es posible colocarlo al corte, pero no tengo muy claro, ya que aclaro que se casi nada de autos y otro poco de electronica, como se conecta. Y por ultimo. Compre leds de 10 mm. En la escala van a funcionar correctamente? y se pueden colocar 4 de estos leds en el shift? creo que deberia modificar la resistencia del mismo, pero no estoy seguro. Espero que la extencion del post no os desagrade. Salu2 y adelante que esta genial lo que hacen.
Lucas

Perdon pero me olvidaba. creo que no deberia tener problema si reemplazo la resistencia de 47k por dos de 22k conectadas en serie, verdad? hasta que no lo termine y tenga el auto no voy a poder comunicar si anduvo, pero gracias

Lucas


----------



## mnicolau

titisup dijo:


> Hola, tengo el problema del led 9, aver si me pueden ayudar ya que no encontre como solucionarlo, la cosa es asi: hice el esquema 6.10 c y a conectarlo al auto me queda prendido el led 9 y los demas no andan ninguno, y no hay forma de calibrar para que prendan los demas o apague el 9, yo no tengo conectado ni el shift, ni el corte, y me vendieron unos transistores bc 32725, que me dijeron que es lo mismo que el 327. Aver si me dan una mano desde ya muchas gracias.



Hola, probá quitar la resistencia de 22k que está a la derecha del 3914 a ver si te soluciona el problema. 

Respecto a eso, recién acabo de probar por 5º vez (y ya la 3º placa distinta) el tema del polémico pin 9 y *nunca me ha dado problema*, ni de quedarse encendido el led, ni de activar los circuitos del shift o del corte al usar dicho pin como activador. Si quieren subo un video...

audiotecnico, estás midiendo directamente tensión alterna en ese cable? no vas a lograr nada así, ahí lo que se aprovecha es la frecuencia variable, producto de lo pulsos que comandan los chispazos en la/s bobina/s, para eso está el conversor de frecuencia-tensión, mide tal frecuencia y la convierte en tensión proporcional. A la salida de dicho conversor tenés la tensión DC que mide el LM3914, si esa tensión es demasiado baja, se utiliza un amplificador con opamp, pero no es necesario en este circuito.

ldiomedi24, 22k parecerían ser 22[nF], igualmente colocá allí un capacitor de 100[nF], no 220[nF] como está en el esquema, mejora la linealidad.

Los leds de 10[mm] pueden usarse sin problema, tanto para la escala como para el shift. Y sí, debés modificar la resistencia de acuerdo a cómo quieras conectar los 4 leds del shift. De qué tensión son los leds?

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

hola ldiomedi24, paginas mas atras subi un video de una camioneta ford f-100, de las viejas, con encendido con platinos, y funciona perfectamente el corte. el unico problema es que no se puede acercar el tester al motor, supongo que por la interferencia que genera el abrir y cerrar de los platinos.

con los leds de 10mm, cuanto consumen estos leds y cuanta corriente puede suministrar el integrado??

saludos


----------



## el14neo

muy bien gente TERMINE de ensamblar el taco todabia lo tengo q provar ojala que salga todo bien subo videos jejeje si anda y si no anda noce q voy a hacer seguro armare todo de nuevo jejeje ESTE PROYECTO ME VA A SALIR BIEN SI O SI


----------



## zeta_bola_1

dale tranqui que va de 10

saludos


----------



## el14neo

jajaja ok ahora mismo estoy con el tema de los led... para poner en el shift light 2 led de alto brillo q resistencia van? otra cosa q pulsadores le pongo para seleccionar el corte? y otra cosa? como funcionaria el largador(para las picadas). espero no molestar pero estoy re ancioso


----------



## zeta_bola_1

bueno, si pones los 2 leds en serie el vlor de la r seria de 450 segun calculo(o me equivoco??), de ahi para arriba segun que tengas. para el corte necesitas una llave de varios puntos para poder seleccionar en que momento queres el corte final. para el largador si pones un pulsador, que puede ser fijo o ponerlo en serie con otra llave de varios puntos para cambiar el momento de largada. como seria el largador?? apretas el pulsador y aceleras, el motor queda limitado donde vos lo seteaste, pones primera y soltas el embrague, asi sale en el momento que mayor fuerza tiene el motor, eso lo sabras vos, lo mismo, el tiempo para soltar el pulsador

saludos


----------



## el14neo

hola gente termine el tacometro con los led y todo pero una pregunta SI O SI NECESITA BATERIA PARA Q FUNCIONE? otra pregunta conecte todos los cables arranque la moto y probe pero no respondio nada de nada ni el corte ni los led ni el shift, en mi moto se MURIO la BAteria y no lo digo literalme... esta MUERTa de encerio marca 00.7 vol jejejje nada q ver bueno espero sus respuesta porq ya me estoy asustando


----------



## fabricio007

hola gente del foro soy nuevo en esto y q*ue*ria saber si me pueden pasar el esquema del circuito para armar solamente el corte .porq*ue* despues de *v*arios intentos no obtuve ningun progreso fue solo gasto de dinero :S:S .o si alguien sabe cual puede ser el error del amigo macanarema q*ue* post*e*o un circuito pero tampoco me resulto :S


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, 

el14neo, y... cómo vas a alimentar el circuito si no tenés la batería? Es raro que la batería marque eso, tuvo un corto o algo así? Estás midiendo directo en bornes de la misma?

fabricio, el corte por sí sólo no puede armarse, ya que necesita de la escala del tacómetro para poder funcionar, con lo cual hay que armar la placa completa.

Saludos


----------



## fabricio007

yo e intentado armar algunos con un pulsador que al pareser funcionan a la perfeccion pero cuando yo lo armo no anda. aqui tienes el esquema del cual saque de unos de los post del foro cual no me funciono  cual puede ser el problema o si yo soy el problema alguien podria guiarme


----------



## mnicolau

El problema con ese puede estar en que el 555 no alcanza a excitar el relay correctamente. A la salida del 555 deberías colocar un transistor NPN (puede ser un BC337), con su respectiva resistencia de base, emisor a masa y colector a una terminal de la bobina del relay, la otra terminal a +V.

Páginas atrás subí el pcb de ese con pulsador.

Saludos


----------



## titisup

Hola aver si me ayudan de nuevo,jejej. probe el tacometro en el auto y no me prenden los leds, mido con el tester y hay patas del ic que tienen 0 volt, y a una pata le llegan 12-13,8 v, pregunta: ¿esto es normal?, ¿el regulador tengo cambiarlo?(aparte del ic). Yo el regulador lo tengo sin disipador le hace falta uno?. Disculpen mi ignorancia pero soy nuevo en esto de la electronica, gracias. Otra pregunta el transistor como lo mido para saber si esta quemado?.


----------



## el14neo

solucionado lo del tacometro... era mi bateria esta pinchada y perdio todo el acido y el liquido, probe en otra moto y anda, pero la pregunta es que llave uso para seleccionar el corte? y el pulsador como selecciono en q*ué* luz tiene q*ue* encender el shift.... gracias de antemano


----------



## zeta_bola_1

vamos otra vez, y van.....

para el corte y shift conseguite una llave de varios puntos:


----------



## fabricio007

*Hola* otra vez yo e*n* del esquema q*ue* tengo ay arriba yo . vieron dond*e* di*c*e salida o out tiene q*ue* tocar entremedio de los led? . no estoy seguro q*ue* sea para 12volt ese circuito como puedo saber si es o no ? y en la bornera q*ue* tengo q*ue* conectar el negativo q*ue* estaba en la bobina del auto el negativo de la bateria??

Ver el archivo adjunto 25792


----------



## el14neo

OK llave de varios puntos pero donde conecto todos esos pines? esa llave tiene como 13 pines... como es la coneccion?


----------



## mnicolau

Revisá algunas páginas atrás... se ha comentado eso taaantas veces ya... otra cosa para agregar al FAQ.

Saludos


----------



## el14neo

mnicolau SON 70 PAGINAS masomenos en q pagia esta yo busco plisss dame una mano me falta eso nomas para terminar


----------



## titisup

Alguien me puede contestar cuanto voltaje tiene cada pin del ic en funcionamiento?, especialmente el de la pata 17 ya que me da el valor de lo que entrega la bateria, graciass.


----------



## JoniDf

el14neo dijo:


> mnicolau SON 70 PAGINAS masomenos en q pagia esta yo busco plisss dame una mano me falta eso nomas para terminar


 
Hola ! Si la tecla tiene 13 pines tenes que buscar con un tester el punto comun para empezar . El punto comun es aquel q se va a ir conmutando con distintas salidas vamos a tomar a 1 como comun y los otros numeros la salida :
1 con 2 . 1 -3 1-4 y asi ....... a medida que giras la perilla tiene que cambiar de salida... estas salidas se conectan a los diferentes pines de salida del integrado cuando el led 2 por ejemplo este prendido por medio de esta tecla se activa el corte y asi con cada led . La tecla sirve para calibrar Las rpm del corte  en el diagrama del post 1 esta echo con una tecla de 2 opciones en el pin 16 y 17 ( led 8 y 9 en este ejemplo) del integrado y el comun vendria a ser el cable azul q esta solo y va a la bornera triple con la tecla del diagrama solo podes variar 2 opciones de corte con la que tiene zeta_bola1 podes calibrarlo a las rpm que gustes 
Saludos !



titisup dijo:


> Alguien me puede contestar cuanto voltaje tiene cada pin del ic en funcionamiento?, especialmente el de la pata 17 ya que me da el valor de lo que entrega la bateria, graciass.


 
Hola ! fijate el FAQ del primer post te dice los valores en ralenti y aceleracion !
Saludos !


----------



## zeta_bola_1

para que no se equivoquen, la llave de la que puse la foto tiene mas pines de los que se necesita, por que es de 6 polos y de 2 pisos, con que la llave tenga 1 piso y la cantidad de polos que queramos(hasta 10, que son las salidas del IC) aunque en mi caso mas que la que queria fue el unico modelo de la llave que consegui

saludos


----------



## el14neo

zeta_bola y jonidif: muchas gracias a los dos mañana mismo me vooy a la casa de electronia a buscar esa llave se los agradezco muchisimo... joni muy completa tu info muy bien explicado y la verdad es que me siento mal haciendo tantas preguntas pero este es mi primer proyecto y estoy muy entusiasmado, disfrute cada parte del proceso de este proyecto y me siento muy feliz con mi plaquita jejeje GRACIAS POR LA PACIENCIA MUCHACHOS


----------



## JoniDf

Hola ! zeta te hago una preg : ya arme el corte y anda joya , en cuanto pueda mando videos , que cap le pusistes a la f-100?? para el rele
Saludos
PD: lo arme sin leds yo tambien anda de 10 !


----------



## zeta_bola_1

buenisimo joni, si no me equivoco le puse uno de 47 micros, eso es a gusto del usuario. mas chico parece falla del motor, es muy rapido el corte y no se aprecia bien, y mas grande queda realmente feo, de todas maneras proba un par de valores y el que mas te gusta es ese el que va

saludos


----------



## francisco128

hola me presento soy francisco me dedico hacer encendidos electronico.yo he echo este corte sencillo a muchos auto.pero tu problema es la llave (key=a)el integrado siempre tiene k estar alimentado 555 vos con la llave le corta la alimentacion,la llave donde pusiste la resisntecia con le led de arriba no el de abajo asi te va funcionar acordate no cortes la alimentacion al 555


----------



## LU5JCL

Buenas tardes foreros...

los molesto por lo siguiente... seria mucho pedir si pudieran subir o enviarme un "ezquematico" de las conexiones del proyecto de tacometro, shift light y limitador para utilizarlo en un auto 4cilindros con arranque a platinos?
porque se me complica entender de donde se toma cada cosa.


adjunto una imagen de como interpreto el tema de las conexiones, por favor si alguien me puede decir si esta bien se los voy a agradecer.


muchas gracias y perdonen las molestias.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola LU5JCL, a ver si te sirve este esquema de conexión... No te fijes en los componentes de la placa, hay cambios porque se trata de una versión vieja, pero las borneras se mantienen igual.

Saludos


----------



## LU5JCL

mariano, sisi vi esa imagen ya.

fijate si podes que edite el post anterior y puse una imagen, esta bien asi??

muchas gracias,


----------



## JoniDf

LU5JCL dijo:


> mariano, sisi vi esa imagen ya.
> 
> fijate si podes que edite el post anterior y puse una imagen, esta bien asi??
> 
> muchas gracias,


Hola ! la imagen esta bien , lo que no esta bien tomada es la masa del circuito no va al tornillo del distribuidor va a - de bateria o cualquier parte de la carroceria el resto estaria bien


----------



## LU5JCL

Bueno JoniDf, muchas gracias por la ayuda.

entonces tomo directo del negativo de la bateria, lo puedo tomar de cualquier parte del auto o es conveniente llevar un cable directo a la bateria para evitar perturbaciones?

en uno de los posts, Mariano decia que se debia colocar un cable mallado para realizar esa conexion con la malla al chasis... eso me mató la verdad porque no entiendo como poder conectarlo y a donde va el "centro" del cable si es que la malla debe ir al chasis...

o esa opinion no es acertada?? me refiero a que conecto con cables comunes uno al positivo (despues del encendido) y el otro al negativo solamente?

ahi dejo nuevamente la imagen con lo que me indicaste que modifique Joni, muchisimas gracias por la ayuda y espero que ahora salga funcionando todo de maravilla.


----------



## JoniDf

Hola ! Ahora si esta bien la imagen , con el negativo , el tema del cable mallado no lo creo necesario , es mas , al haber tanta tension en la bobina y los cables ya tenes corriente parasita fijate de hacercar el tester al coche en la escala de voltimetro ( 20v) y vas a ver como se te vuelve loco el tester , esto puede ser por no tener bujias resistivas o los cables en mal estado ... una cosa de estas en un motor inyeccion te vuelve loca la Ecu ..... 

PD: Si armastes el circuito tal cual quedate tranquilo que va andar joya  
Saludos !


----------



## LU5JCL

Bueno Joni, desde ya agradecido por tu atencion y tus explicaciones al igual que las de los demas amigos del foro.

prometo enviar imagenes cuando lo tenga listo... solo me queda hacer la parte de las conecciones en el auto, el resto esta para salir a las pistas ya jeje.


muchas gracias amigo, espero volvamos a hablar.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

yo creo que el tester se vuelve loco por una interferencia que crean los platinos, a mi me paso en la camioneta f-100, al principio no me andaba el circuito y quise medir las señales y tensiones, pero no pude por esa interferencia, resulto ser el integrado roto de fabrica

saludos


----------



## fraidias

seria muy complicado hacer la misma placa pero en lugar de tener solo una escalera de 10 leds intercalar mas lm3914 para poner por ejemplo 30 leds? seria posible? es que tengo en mente  hacer un invento que en el cuadro del vehiculo se enciendan leds cuando vaya pasando la aguja por ahi.. tengo echa tu placa completamente acabada pero quisiera saber si se pudiera apliar... he visto otro esquema por ahi en una pagina con 3 integrados lm3914 pero tengo mis dudas si es fiable... yo necesitava conectar alrrededor de unos 30 leds ya que quiero marcar cada 500 rpm aproximadamente..  no entiendo mucho de electronica por eso pregunto.. y todo lo que veo por internet son escaleras de 10 leds como mucho...


----------



## JoniDf

Hola ! bueno ahi prove con el de 47 y es una sinfonia como suena XD cuando pueda subo el video 
Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

a la espera


saludos


----------



## fabricio007

hola gente del foroo les informo que el limitador de rpm con pulsador me funciono gracias a MARIANO mas que nada  . emm cambiando de tema queria saber si alguien sabe como hacer una especie de relay inversor que sea electronico y al mandarle tantos pulsos no se quede como en puente como susede con el relay comun digamos no hay otra cosa por q yo veo q el largador comprado marca fs funciona  corta muy rapido que puede ser lo que tenga ???? si alguien sabe no dude en explicarmelo


----------



## zeta_bola_1

si esta placa te hace el corte muy largo y te gustaria mas corto, lo unicoque tenes que hacer es bajar el valor del CAP, por ejemplo, si pusiste de 100 micro proba con uno de 47 micro

saludos


----------



## poloki

Hola! les cuento q yo ya hace bastante q hice el circuito y anduvo de 10!
les subo un video de como quedo... cuando llega a las 5rpm corta, cuando corta tarda en volver a arrancar xq lo hice con el motor frio, pero sino anda muy bien y el sonido del corte es exelente!
 saludos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srZeVenbpsU


----------



## zeta_bola_1

poloki, te doy un consejo importantisimo, nunca uses el corte en frio

saludos


----------



## fabricio007

emm cual seria el cap capacitor de 10uf? a ese te referis zeta_bola_1?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola fabricio, vos estabas armando el corte simple con pulsador si mal no recuerdo, en ese la velocidad de oscilación del 555 se puede regular con el preset, probaste girarlo?

Saludos


----------



## fabricio007

sisis pero no corta muy bien que digamos cual puede ser la falla


----------



## estanislao

che alguien me puede ayudar con mi corte que no anda y no le encuentro de vuelta.

gracias saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Si.. cual es el problema? describí todo lo que hiciste hasta ahora.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

aaaaaaaaaah, disculpame fabricio, pense que hiciste el corte mnicolau

saludos


----------



## fabricio007

em mira yo pongo el corte en el auto funciona todo pero mucho no se le puede dar por que llega a un punto que paresiera que no llega a cortar el relay digamos ledoy asta mucho menos dela mitad del preset y es como que no reacciona el relay hace ruido como que esta cortando pero en el auto no se nota :S


----------



## scroll

Hola, soy nuevo y no tengo mucha idea de electronica,  y he querido hacer el tacometro pero no he podido ya que me he liado  un monto, pero no encuentro ninguno prefabricado para ponerlo en mi moto, me gustaria si alguien me iciera uno y me lo mandara, pago previo pago del producto, claro, o si es posible que me mandaran un esquema para muy esplicado, para intentar hacer uno yo, tan solo quiero uno muy simple, mi correo es

*Como no cumplo las políticas del Foro me editaron el mensaje @ políticas del Foro.Com*

 un saludo a todos

Perdon que  insista, esta es otra pregunta, intentare esplicarme bien, he puesto un cuentarevoluciones en el coche y la señal que me da el coche es digital no se si se podra pasar esa señal a analogica, osea de pulso, de todas formas he pensado poner un sensor de efecto hall, para sacar un pulso, pero el aparato solo lee una señal cuadrada, quisiera pasar esa señal del sensor y cuadrarla , espero que me podais haber entendido, un saludo y perdon por mi ignorancia.


----------



## estanislao

hola.

mi problema es que al conectar la placa a la bateria el reley se pega y no me deja encender el auto. le  cambie el transistor bc327 y el reley y mada y las pistas estan bien. nose cual es el problema

si me ayudan se los voy a agradecer 
saludos


----------



## poloki

Zeta bola lo probe en frio por la emocion de q recien lo conectaba!jaja... 

fabrizio eso q decis q le pasa me parece q es porke seguro q lo haces cortar a muchas vueltas y el tiempo de corte es MUY corto, entonces el auto aunque no tenga encendido por un lapso de tiempo sigue haciendo explotar el combustible.

saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

no, lo de estanislao es diferente, el no puede prender el motor, por que el rele le corta la chispa. revisa la placa otra vez, si pusiste el transistor como va, si el integrado funciona, una pequeña soldadura que se mueve, un pista que toca, conecta la placa sin conectar nada a la salida del integrado, no se, hay muchas cosas


----------



## federico_156_78

hola una pregunta yo quiero hacer el limitador de rpm con el shift light pero sin los led osea q no se vea el aumento(de las rpm) mediante los leds.. .. y que se pueda regular .. ejemplo que corte a 1500rpm o a 7500 rpm .. no se si es el mismo pcb o hay otros .. desde ya muchas gracias x leer ..


----------



## zeta_bola_1

es lo mismo, solo que no pones los leds, los 2 que hice estan funcionando de esa forma

saludos


----------



## federico_156_78

No me podrias pasar el pcb como hay tantos dando vuelta
y no tengo tiempo para leer las 72 paginas.
Si me podrías hacer ese favor y explicarme lo del conexionado que no lo 
entendi muy bien.
Gracias.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

no hay tantos pcbs, solo uno, en el primer mensaje de este post, en su version con corte y sin corte. el conexionado tambien esta explicado en esos archivos

saludos


----------



## federico_156_78

Cuál de las dos versiones uso la 6.10 c ó la 6.10 ?
Gracias.

pd: puedo usar leds de alto brillo ?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

la version es la que tiene el corte incluido en la placa, usa el pcb segun lo qeu quieras armar, podes usar leds de alto brillo(si no me falla la neurona claro)


----------



## federico_156_78

la version que tiene el corte es la que tiene el relay en la placa ? 

gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1

cooorecto, el relay es el encargado de hacer el corte


----------



## federico_156_78

otra pregunta ... perdon x ser tan pesado 
lo que no entiendo es como funciona la llave selectora del shift light .. no comprendo la funcion que cumple


----------



## zeta_bola_1

ya se contesto miles de veces.

la llave conecta un led seleccionado como punto de corte con la seccion de corte de la placa, por ende la llave que selecciona el shift light(o control de largada) lo que hace es permitirte cambiar rapidamente el momento de encendico de los leds o del rele sin tener que estar desoldando y resoldando los cables

saludos


----------



## federico_156_78

y la llave del limitador qué función cumple?.
Corta automaticamente o es manual?
Para qué está el pulsador ?

Gracias.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

a ver, la placa tiene 3 funciones, shift light, seleccionable el punto donde se enciende a traves de una llave de varios puntos, cuando el led asociado al circuito de shift light se enciende tambien lo hacen los leds del shift light. corte final, solamente se conecta al ultimo led o anteultimo, seteando la placa de forma tal qeu no se te pase de vueltas el motor en ese led, por ende esto seria automatico, cuando ese led se enciende se limita el motor. y ultimo el control de largada, activable por medio de un pulsador, seleccionando el pundo de corte a traves de otra llave de varios puntos

saludos


----------



## federico_156_78

y los preset para qué servirían ahí ?

Gracias.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

precisamente para setear la placa, fijate un archiviro llamado faq del primer post, ahi me parece uqe esta explicado


----------



## federico_156_78

osea con el preset cambio a cuanto corta no ?.. tonces lo voy girando hasta que el led q yo quiera.. entonces cuando llege a ese led se prende el shift light y cortan las revoluciones .. estoy en lo cierto ?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

nop eso lo haces con una llave uqe le tenes que agregar a tal efecto


----------



## estanislao

ya revise las pistas y las soldaduras y no le encontr nada.
debe ser un problema del transistor porque cuando lo cambie me enpeso a fallar (dos veces ya lo cambie y me hace lo mismo) nose que puede llegar a ser a mi ya me vencio.

gacias por las ayudas..

saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

pero si cmbiaste el transistor y sigue fallando no es el transistor, a menos que te toque una partida fallada


----------



## LU5JCL

Para todos los amigos del foro,

sobre todo para Mnicolau y Zeta_bola_1 (quienes me dieron una manito)
el tecometro anda de mil maravillas, el corte un espectaculo. Muchisimas gracias por su ayuda!

muy lindo proyecto.

ni bien pueda hago un par de videitos y los subo para que vean la instalacion y el funcionamiento...


PD: algun otro proyectito lindo como para un auto?? (se nota que estoy de vacaciones de la facu, no?? jaja)


un abrazo amigos.


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bien LU5JCL, me alegro lo tengas andando ya.. esperamos esos videos!

Otro proyecto.. puede ser audio, luces, algún otro medidor digital.. hay bastante para hacer.

Etanislao, como te dice zeta, primero fijate si los transistores que te están vendiendo tienen los pines en el orden que debe ser, se ha dado casos de transistores con los pines cambiados. Si ese no es tu caso, el problema no está en el transistor, hay que seguir buscando...

Saludos


----------



## LU5JCL

Amigos les envio algunas fotos del proyecto.

despues filmo los videos, ahora no tengo la camara.

espero que les guste la instalacion.

para la escala utilice leds de 3mm, en uno de esos indicadores de temp de agua, aceite, etc, forre el fondo con cuerina negra y para cubrir la parte de atras del indicador utilice la tapa de una silicona en aerosol que tenia jaja... era lo que estaba a mano y quedaba bien.


PD: Mariano, que otro indicador tenes a mano?? me los podes enviar?

Saludos


----------



## snakecesar

*LU5JCL*, muy buena terminación del proyecto.
*mariano*, quisiera saber si pudiste terminar la ultima versión del circuito que hace bastantes paginas atras habias mencionado. 

saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

lu5jcl, me alegro que te ande bien, y ahora ponete las pilas para la camara.

es un r12?? toy loco o la cajita es de una pista tipo scalectrix?? donde van las pilas

saludos


----------



## federico_156_78

hola una pregunta ..se puede activar el corte de rpm y el shift light en el mismo led ?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

si, logrando que se enciendan los leds de shift y el corte al mismo momento, no le encuentro utilidad, pero se puede


----------



## LU5JCL

Zeta: gracias  por tu ayuda en el proyecto.

la nave es un R6 modelo 75... te adjunto algunas fotos.
le hice algunos arreglitos... interiores en cuerina negra, alarma, estereo, ahora le cambiamos la suspension de un lado que estaba jodida, pintura en el interior, ahora el taco y espero seguir realizandole cosas al auto ya que me encanta eso.

estas en lo correcto con la cajita, es la que llevaba una pista scaletrix, tenia una amarilla tambien, pero la use para ponerle las pilas a una radio Noblex Carina (nose si la ubicas...)


----------



## zeta_bola_1

una masa el r6, fierrazo, no la tenia por el modelo a la carina, pero lo busque en yahoo y salto un anuncio de mercadolibre, muy buscado el modelo que se le puede poner pilas, asi que supongo que te ahorraste un mango ahi

saludos

PD: cuando el video?'


----------



## LU5JCL

sisi hay que rebuscarselas para ahorrar algo jaja

Mis viejos se fueron de vacaciones y se llevaron la camara... asi que ni bien vengan filmo y subo enseguida el video

un abrazo Zeta!


----------



## scroll

Hola, dos preguntas, en la foto de la placa a la derecha del integrado hay un cuadrado sin numeracion con dos patillas  algien me puede decir que es? y otra, nesecito un circuito simple el cual me pase una señal de un sensor de efecto hall a cuadrada, la verdad es que estoy un poquito perdido, gracias a todos y un saludo


----------



## zeta_bola_1

pero che, deciles a tus viejos que se vuelvan que el nene tiene que grabar un video pa la muchachada de un foro.

scroll, lo de la derecha tiene 5 patitas, es un rele simple inversor de 12v

saludos


----------



## javier397

che, sabes que hice el corte simple con pulsador con el 555 que posteaste antes y lo unico que hace es el rele como una metralleta y si le mando el preset al maximo solo me hace un tic y nada mas... que puede ser???


----------



## LU5JCL

ahora va Zeta, no te desesperes jaja.
Seguramente esta tarde vuelven y les secuestro la camara

un abrazo.


----------



## scroll

No, me refiero a la terminal de dos pines con el jumper, cual es su utilidad? de todas formas ya lo tengo montado y al conectarlo a la moto cuanto mas al relentin esta se me enciende  el led del shitt light,  y moviendo los 22K se me encendian los led pero al contrario de rojo a verde, solo me lo ha heco una vez porque se ha apagado y el lm7809 se me ha calentado mucho.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

el jumper es para saltar pistas, nada mas. el shift light se regula del preset asociado, ahora,que te prendan al reves los leds??? no los habras conectado al reves?? y si se calienta el lm algo anda mal, o es el lm que soporta poquita corriente(o tenes demasiada tension en la moto)

saludos


----------



## scroll

la unica diferencia que tengo es que el preset 22k vertical lo tengo horizontal, porque no tenia verticales, y la resistencia de  de 2.2k en vez de tenerla vertical la tengo horizontal,


----------



## fraidias

se podria realizar el marcador de rpm con mas leds? 20 leds o 30 leds de escala?


----------



## mnicolau

La escala de leds puede llegar a encenderse al revés, pasa todo por la configuración de los presets de la escala, me acuerdo que había un punto en el que sucedía eso.

Se podría agregar otro LM3914 en cascada para agregar 10 leds más. En el datasheet tenés el circuito.

LU5JCL, te quedó bárbaro el taco...

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau... ya me mire el datasheet del lm3914.. para poner dos en cascada pero no entiendo de electronica.. podrias ponerme un esquema adaptado a tu primer proyecto con 10 leds pero necesitaria realmente uno con 30.. pero si me hicieras un esquema ni que fuera a mano de uno de 20.. te lo agradeceria muchissimo..


----------



## algoespacio

Quizá sería momento de comenzar el diseño de la versión 6.20c

Yo lo armé con 20 led, pero en éste momento no estoy en mi casa y no tengo acceso al material desde acá. Además mi proyecto sólo mantiene el alma del original.

Aún estoy en deuda con el video, pero de que funciona, funciona


----------



## fraidias

tengo que ilumiar esto.. 






 si fueras tan amable aunque solo fuera para tener una idea del montaje.. si que estaria bien preparar bien la version 6.20 .. ami me iria perfecto para la aplicacion que tengo en mente.. quiero hacer dos montajes.. uno en el velocimetro.. y otro en el tacometro..


----------



## mnicolau

Ahí va el esquema, 30 leds en cascada, 6[V] a máxima escala.

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

gracias mnicolau.. esto es rapidez.. intentare realizar el circuito en cuando lo descifre todo.tengo una duda en la rv2 que parece que haya una pista que no llega a sitio.. es fallo del diseño o realmente o tiene que llegar

bueno eso .. y si a final de escala del tercer lm.. hay 6voltios.. en los diodos los tendre que poner todos con resistencia no? por que si no romperian creo.. aclaramelo..


----------



## mnicolau

RV2 va así, con un extremo sin conectar.

El IC se encarga de controlar la corriente hacia los leds, no hace falta ninguna resistencias, así tal cual se usa.

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

gracias mnicolau eres un fiera en electronica por lo que parece.. intentare hacer el esquema en pruebas de momento haber si funciona y cuando este provado lo revelare en una placa ya ire poniendo fotos del proceso cuando vaya teniendo novedades.. mil gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1

fraidias, por hacer el esquema en pruebas te referis a hacerlo en protoboard????? 

yo no lo pude hacer andar en el protoboard, por mas vueltas que le di

saludos


----------



## scroll

entonces que es lo que tengo que hacer cambiar el preset?

y un esquema mas sencillo que solo sea tacometro sin mas?


----------



## fraidias

si eso mismo lo montare antes en un protoboard antes de hacerlo en una placa.. i no lo habeis conseguido hacer andar? por que? hay algun fallo en el esquema ? o simplemente no da el resultado esperado? o no hace nada de nada..


----------



## zeta_bola_1

fraidias, el circuito funciona perfecto, ya hay varios dando vueltas, colocados y funcionando.

yo creo que el problema del protoboard son las frecuencias que maneja el circuito o algo asi. me plantee hacerlo en el proto para ver si andaba, pero como no, decidi simplemente confiar en mnicolau

saludos


----------



## JoniDf

Como dice zeta , yo lo arme tal cual esta en el post numero 1 y salio andando de primera
Saludos !


----------



## scroll

hola, he cambiado el preset de 22 K por uno de 47K y no me enciende ahora ninguna nada mas que el  shitf light de continuo aun sin la señal conectada, no hay un esquema un poco mas sencillo  que solo tenga los 10' led sin el shift light,


----------



## fraidias

ahh perfecto no te habia entendido pues lo hare directamente sobre placa i que sea lo que dios quiera


----------



## zeta_bola_1

si lo haces como lo plantea mnicolau no vas a tener problemas


----------



## fraidias

pues realizare el esquema de 30 leds que me mando mnicolau y espero que funcione a la primera sin muchas complicaciones.. si tuviera alguna duda ... problema o cualquier question ya acudire a ustedes.. gracias


----------



## mnicolau

scroll dijo:


> hola, he cambiado el preset de 22 K por uno de 47K y no me enciende ahora ninguna nada mas que el  shitf light de continuo aun sin la señal conectada, no hay un esquema un poco mas sencillo  que solo tenga los 10' led sin el shift light,



Comentá un poco más tu situación, describí todo lo que estás haciendo, dónde lo estás haciendo, etc...

Esquema más sencillo es imposible, el agregado del shift light son 4 componentes adicionales los cuales quedan inhabilitados simplemente dejando sin conectar el pin que toma la señal activadora.

fraidias, aclaro que nunca armé ese esquema con 30 leds, incluso tuve que hacer modificaciones al esquema en cascada que presenta el datasheet, para poder modificar la tensión de referencia de cada uno. El soft simulador lo simula sin problemas.

Saludos


----------



## scroll

En principio, el esquema lo monte igual y como comente me funcionaba al reves al ralentin se me encendian los led de rojo a verde y una vez aceleraba se apagaban aparte el lm7809 se calentaba mucho, opte por cambiarle y entonces solo se me encendia  el led del shift light aun sin conectar la señal de la moto. y luego opte por cambiar el reset 22k por un 47k para ver si era la solucion, pero sige igual , entonces yo lo que quiero es solo la cadena de led, el shift light posiblemente no lo ponga en el panel, y si fuera el problema de hay, lo podria solucionar eliminandolo.


----------



## federico_156_78

hola una pregunta se le puede poner a un ciclo ? o hay q*UE* ponerle una bateria de 12v para que funcione correctamente ? hay q*UE* modificar algo o no ?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

los ciclos como tienen el encendido?? con cdi?? o algo parecido?? me parece que no


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau dijo:


> Comentá un poco más tu situación, describí todo lo que estás haciendo, dónde lo estás haciendo, etc...
> 
> Esquema más sencillo es imposible, el agregado del shift light son 4 componentes adicionales los cuales quedan inhabilitados simplemente dejando sin conectar el pin que toma la señal activadora.
> 
> fraidias, aclaro que nunca armé ese esquema con 30 leds, incluso tuve que hacer modificaciones al esquema en cascada que presenta el datasheet, para poder modificar la tensión de referencia de cada uno. El soft simulador lo simula sin problemas.
> 
> Saludos



tranquilo mnicolau yo lo pruebo asi tal cual esta.. me fio.. veo que por el foro hay buenas referecias sobre ti por lo que parece asi que no hay problema.. i si veo que a la practica hay algo que no esta muy fino te lo comentare haber si me lo puedes solucionar


----------



## federico_156_78

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> los ciclos como tienen el encendido?? con cdi?? o algo parecido?? me parece que no


 
no no tienen cdi .. entonces se podra


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau tengo una pregunta... en el medidor se tiene que conectar la señal de la bobina.. si conecto la señal del tacometro original del auto? que pasa? por que teoricamente.. i digo teoricamente tendria que ser lo mismo me equivoco? mi auto no tiene platinos.. solo las bujias con un tipo de bobinas encima para cada 2 bujias.. y voy un poco perdido en ese tema.. donde conecto ¿¿? en la linea de tacometro de origen?


----------



## javier397

che mariano, termine de colocar el corte con el 555 que me pasaste y anda que es un lujoen el kadett!!
te agradezco un montonazo loco!!!


----------



## mnicolau

federico_156_78 dijo:


> no no tienen cdi .. entonces se podra



Hay que ver cómo y de dónde toma la señal la bobina de la bujía. No tenés el esquema eléctrico del ciclomotor? Tal vez tome la señal directo del "pick-up" del volante magnético, si es así, podes conectarlo en el primario de la bobina, al igual que acá. Si alguien conoce mejor el sistema de los ciclos que nos heche una mano.

fraidias, sí, podés tomar la señal en el cable del tacómetro original. Pero ojo, no vas a conectar el limitador ahí (como comentó alguien anteriormente) porque lo único que vas a ver limitar es la aguja del taco original. Si vas a usar el corte, tiene que estar conectado donde corresponde.

Javer, de nada, me alegro che disfrutalo...

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau dijo:


> Hay que ver cómo y de dónde toma la señal la bobina de la bujía. No tenés el esquema eléctrico del ciclomotor? Tal vez tome la señal directo del "pick-up" del volante magnético, si es así, podes conectarlo en el primario de la bobina, al igual que acá. Si alguien conoce mejor el sistema de los ciclos que nos heche una mano.
> 
> fraidias, sí, podés tomar la señal en el cable del tacómetro original. Pero ojo, no vas a conectar el limitador ahí (como comentó alguien anteriormente) porque lo único que vas a ver limitar es la aguja del taco original. Si vas a usar el corte, tiene que estar conectado donde corresponde.
> 
> Javer, de nada, me alegro che disfrutalo...
> 
> Saludos


Gracias tio.. por la aclaracion...ya me suponia lo del corte.. pero yo no lo utilizare.. solo tengo que encender los leds de los marcadores personalizados que estoy haciendo y cojere la señal del velocimetro y supongo que hare lo mismo con la velocidad.. haber cuando puedo mandar a imprimir en vinilo de plastico los fondos finales y les integro los leds y cuando lo tenga empezando a funcionar os cuelgo fotos o videos.


----------



## federico_156_78

mnicolau dijo:


> Hay que ver cómo y de dónde toma la señal la bobina de la bujía. No tenés el esquema eléctrico del ciclomotor? Tal vez tome la señal directo del "pick-up" del volante magnético, si es así, podes conectarlo en el primario de la bobina, al igual que acá. Si alguien conoce mejor el sistema de los ciclos que nos heche una mano.



de mecanica no se nada :S.. solo se q*UE * es una zanella due


----------



## JoniDf

federico_156_78 dijo:


> de mecanica no se nada :S.. solo se q es una zanella due



Hola ! empeza por seguir el cable de la bujia a ver a donde te lleva y fijate las conexiones q*UE *tenga la bobina , medi la tensiones , se que los ciclos llevan reguladores de voltaje pero no se si son continuas o alternas otro detalle a revisar ( creo que es continua ) pero no estoy seguro 
Saludos !


----------



## federico_156_78

otra pregunta que me *QUe*do desde que me baje el pdf...
cuando lo abro me aparece el zoom al 73.6%.. lo imprimo asi ? o pongo el zoom al 100% ?
gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1

es que en el ciclo a lo sumo podrias poner el tacometro, el corte no, por que si no me falla la memoria(neurona sobrecalentandose), funciona como dijo mnicolau, con un volante magnetico, que nada que ver con un cdi o un platino.

el tema es que seria una señal de alta tension, lo que va a la bujia, no es que el volante tira una señal y algo mas la chispa

saludos


PD: los ciclos son tan locos que si aceleras a fondo y le sacas el chupete sigue andando por la temperatura que levanta el cilindro


----------



## scroll

bueno, despues de mirar, remirar, comprobar, resoldar, volver a comprovar, verificar y creo que lo he comprobao una vez mas, el aparato esta instalado en el quad y funcionando a las mil maravillas, muchas cracias por buestra ayuda en serio.un saludo


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bien... cual era el problema al final?



federico_156_78 dijo:


> otra pregunta que me *QUe*do desde que me baje el pdf...
> cuando lo abro me aparece el zoom al 73.6%.. lo imprimo asi ? o pongo el zoom al 100% ?
> gracias



Al 100% *siempre*.


----------



## scroll

Resulta que el lm7809 hacia muchos picos de voltaje(creo que se dice asi) lo cambie y perfecto.


----------



## mnicolau

Puff otra víctima más del maldito regulador 7809 ...

Qué bueno que hayas encontrado el problema y solucionado, disfrutá el taco.

Saludos


----------



## JoniDf

Hola subo una imagen a ver si ayuda al ciclo 
Saludos !


----------



## scroll

Y sobre el problema  que tengo ( tengo un sensor de efecto hall y la señal que me da la tengo que pasar a cuadrada para un tacometro)me podeis eschar una mano


----------



## mnicolau

Fijate algo así si te sirve... creo que es una de las formas más simple que se puede hacer (la entrada no necesariamente tiene que ser senoidal perfecta).

También se podría con un 555.

Saludos


----------



## federico_156_78

JoniDf dijo:


> Hola subo una imagen a ver si ayuda al ciclo
> Saludos !



pero la due no tiene cdi con avance .. como lo conectaria ?


----------



## iamkbra

les hago una consuta . si la moto no tiene cdi ? como va conectado ? osea seria para una zanella pocket  . gracias desde ya


----------



## JoniDf

Hola !? las motos , o los ciclos mejor dicho , no tienen bobina de alta tension ? sale directamente del volante magnetico la Chispa de alta tension ???


----------



## mnicolau

Tiene que tener bobina de alta.. pero ésta debe tomar la señal directo del volante. No estoy seguro en realidad, hay que ver un esquema eléctrico de esas motos y sacarnos la duda.

Saludos


----------



## scroll

el esquema que me has pasado no me funcion, por lo que he inbestigado la senal que tengo es negativa y me tiene que salir tambien negativa


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau tengo un problema .. he echo pruebas con el polimetro en el auto en la señal de tacometro del cuadro de instrumentos... y tanto entre la señal y positivo... como en negativo.. y bien ... entre señal y positivo con el auto en relenti... se queda en unos 3,7v pero al accelerar.. disminuye el voltaje.. y si miras entre la señal y negativo en relenti.. el voltaje es unos 9 voltios y algo.. la cuestion es que  mire el voltaje total de la bateria en ese momento y es justo la suma de los 9 i pico + los 3,7 de antes..es como si hiciera una comparativa o algo asi... donde conecto las placas? Si te sirve de algo la info... el auto es un rover-MG Zs  haber si me puedes echar una mano..


----------



## mnicolau

Hola fraidias, pero lo importante no es la tensión en ese punto, sino la frecuencia que maneje. Probá tomar la señal desde ahí y comentá después.

PD: si no llegase a funcionar, podés tomar directamente la tensión ahí y leerla con el LM3914, a través de un divisor resistivo. Para hacerlo, decime el rango de tensión aproximado, entre ralenti y acelerado bastante. Medí entre señal y negativo.

Saludos


----------



## rjvcompeticion

Hola a todos

Primero presentarme desde Soria (España)

Empecé informándome, como se fabrica un wideband (es para ver si el coche o la moto esta falta o rica de gasolina) realmente es un voltímetro de Led que funciona con el valor de la sonda lambda
Pero antes de terminarlo empecé a mirar mas cosas e intentar hacer lo mismo con un voltímetro digital que me marque la relación de mezcla 12 a 1  14 .1 no el voltaje 

Después de todo esto conocí el foro y vi el artículo: 
Tacómetro digital + Shift Light + Limitador de RPM + Pcbs

Y empecé a leer el post pero después de la 8ª página vi que tenía 76 y estaba perdido con tanta modificación

El tema me interesa para mi coche de carreras, y mi scooter (aprilia Leonardo 150)
Si no te importa mnicolau 
¿Puedes decirme el estado actual? Del post de cómo se realiza Tacómetro digital + Shift Light + Limitador de RPM + Pcbs

Perdonar por que seguro que esta claro en el post , poro son 76 páginas

Es una pasada lo que controlais

Gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola rjv, bienvenido al foro...

En el 1º post fui actualizando las versiones, actualmente las últimas son las 6.10 y 6.10c que se encuentran allí.

Saludos


----------



## rjvcompeticion

OK

Muchas gracias 

Cuando lo tenga hecho pondre unas fotos y comentare como fuciona 

Lo unico que tengo que pensar un poco como regularlo , el encendido de mi coche es un (dis) 
Creo que sera facil

La beta como suena , "es una caña"

Este es el coche
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5pByGLpjuE      ,Hace unos años

http://www.youtube.com/user/jrvcompeticion#p/a/u/0/KarfLMUD0Ho         , en el 2009

Mis videos en  "jrvcompeticion"


Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Preguntenle a Ken Block que limitador usa.

jaja (Ironía)

Miren sus videos (Ken Block) y después ni ganas de subirse a la motito... jajaja


----------



## zeta_bola_1

laaaa, ese autito NO tiene turbo, jajajaja, como chifla


----------



## rjvcompeticion

Buenas mnicolau  y todos los demás

Una consulta:

Mi relay tiene que ser doble inversor, La bobina de mi coche es doble, una para cada 2 cilindros, pero solo usare la señal de una para el tacómetro (limitador etc.) y la otra la cortare simultanea con el mismo relay, si esto no lo hago de esta forma, 2 cilindros no me cortan

El relay que tiene puesto creo que tiene  290 OHM y 42 mA de consumo ¿es cierto?

Que oto relay puedo poner, para no quemar el circuito o el transistor 

Tu que harías?   Tampoco quiero poner un relay que se queme y me de problemas 


He estado mirando el faq, y esta todo muy claro, algunas cosas las modificare, como, el limitador "launch control" (pondré un selector para regular diferentes rpm, si el suelo esta deslizante o tiene buen agarre) y con los leds de rpm utilizare los últimos  (los demás con sus resistencias) para preaviso de cambio, poniendo uno de alto brillo con el que corresponde con el shift


Saludos y gracias


----------



## mnicolau

rjvcompeticion dijo:


> Mi relay tiene que ser doble inversor, La bobina de mi coche es doble, una para cada 2 cilindros, pero solo usare la señal de una para el tacómetro (limitador etc.) y la otra la cortare simultanea con el mismo relay, si esto no lo hago de esta forma, 2 cilindros no me cortan
> 
> El relay que tiene puesto creo que tiene  290 OHM y 42 mA de consumo ¿es cierto?



Hola RJV
Si, vas a tener que usar un doble inversor para poder cortar todos los cilindros, ó dependiendo de cómo sea tu encendido, si es electrónico podrías probar de limitar en donde el encendido toma la señal.
Si el relay es de 12[V] y 290[Ohm], por ley de Ohm consume 42[mA]. No hay problema para el transistor BC337.



> He estado mirando el faq, y esta todo muy claro, algunas cosas las modificare, como, el limitador "launch control" (pondré un selector para regular diferentes rpm, si el suelo esta deslizante o tiene buen agarre) y con los leds de rpm utilizare los últimos  (los demás con sus resistencias) para preaviso de cambio, poniendo uno de alto brillo con el que corresponde con el shift



Es justamente eso lo que se hace con el "launch control", para poder elegir a qué revoluciones accionarlo.

Saludos


----------



## rjvcompeticion

Buenas mnicolau

Mi encendido es sistema dis "salto perdido de chispa" salta también en el escape

http://api.ning.com/files/gwJRX3rL-...fZNfCe-HXIO8Ggk9mPQ/sistemadeencendidoDIS.pdf

Si lo pongo donde toma la señal  , cuando la corto y luego la activo el encendido da fallo y el motor se para de 1 a 1.5 segundos ,

Esto me ocurrió cuando conecte el antilag system 
Tuve que colocar dos módulos, cada uno con su sensor y conmutar la señal de cada uno con la bobina, (el antilag system, retrasa la señal del encendido unos 40 grados, y mantienes una pequeña apertura de acelerador, de esta forma el motor retiene y los gases salen sin quemar, detonando en el turbo y de esta forma mantiene la presión a 0.3 bares)

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Bien.. nunca trabajé con ese tipo de encendidos. Viendo el esquema, existe un terminal de donde toma el positivo desde la batería, dependiendo del consumo que tengan ambas bobinas, podrías llegar a cortar ahí. Sin ese positivo, el primario no puede conducir y las bujías no se disparan. Pero sería mejor que averigües un poco más ya que desconozco ese sistema.

Osea.. en lugar de cortar ambas señales provenientes del módulo electrónico, cortás el positivo que es común a ambas.

Saludos


----------



## rjvcompeticion

No corto el positivo, corto las dos señales,

Una es la que da frecuencia al circuito y la otra la corto con el relay doble

Eso es lo que quiero hacer, cuando lo monte

Tengo pedir los componentes y fabricar la placa, pero la modificare para poner otro relay

Estoy dándole vueltas, creo que de esta forma funcionara 

¿Se puede alimentar con positivo o negativo?

En el manual, pones que las motos con + y los coches con -

¿Lo importante es la frecuencia?


Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Mirá la imagen que adjunto. Con el relay doble vas a cortar ambas señales (a la derecha), no sería lo mismo cortar a la izquierda en el positivo con un relay simple?

Lo que hace el módulo de encendido es habilitarle la "masa" en el momento adecuado, para que las bobinas conduzcan, induzcan tensión en el secundario y se disparen las bujías.

Lo del positivo en las motos y el negativo en los autos, se refiere al borne común que hay en cada caso, por alguna razón, es al revés en ambos pero funciona igual.

Saludos


----------



## rjvcompeticion

Seguro que tienes razón
Lo único que la frecuencia será el doble y no termino de entender como leerá los pulsos si siempre tiene el positivo (viene directo de la batería)

¿Hasta que frecuencia puede leer?

Saldremos de dudas cuando lo tenga listo y lo pruebe

Espero que no tarde en montarlo , estoy impaciente 

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Claro, a la toma de señal sí deberías hacerla del lado derecho, simplemente levantás el extremo superior de la resistencia de 47K, que es la entrada en el circuito del tacómetro y tomás la señal de cualquiera de las 2 bobinas, desde el lado derecho. Lo que harías desde el lado izquierdo es sólo el corte. Así dejás para el último, la opción del relay doble inversor, lo cual te implica modificar el pcb.

Pero como dices.. vas a comprobarlo cuando realices las pruebas, comentá luego qué tal te fue. 

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

y por supuesto ponete un video donde se escuche, jeje


----------



## creizlein

Chicos, tengo una pregunta, ya que yo sigo con problemas para encontrar el "negativo" que entra a mi bobina/distribuidor un amigo me sugirió , en lugar de cortar el negativo que ni se donde esta, cortar el positivo, que ese si lo tengo a la vista y es fácil de cortar.

Que pasa si, corto la pista de entrada del PCB y separo, por un lado el cable de señal (que es el negativo que SALE del distribuidor) y dejo los otros 2 del relay para cortar el "POSITIVO" ... puede funcionar? voy a romper todo? lo pruebo ?

Es decir, pasaría a tener un cable mas saliendo del PCB, que seria solo para señal y que nunca se tocaría con la pista del relay, espero se entienda.


----------



## mnicolau

Es lo mismo que le dije a rjv de hacer. Podés probar tomar la señal desde el tacómetro original y cortar el positivo a ver qué pasa.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

creizlein dijo:


> Chicos, tengo una pregunta, ya que yo sigo con problemas para encontrar el "negativo" que entra a mi bobina/distribuidor un amigo me sugirió , en lugar de cortar el negativo que ni se donde esta, cortar el positivo, que ese si lo tengo a la vista y es fácil de cortar.
> 
> Que pasa si, corto la pista de entrada del PCB y separo, por un lado el cable de señal (que es el negativo que SALE del distribuidor) y dejo los otros 2 del relay para cortar el "POSITIVO" ... puede funcionar? voy a romper todo? lo pruebo ?
> 
> Es decir, pasaría a tener un cable mas saliendo del PCB, que seria solo para señal y que nunca se tocaría con la pista del relay, espero se entienda.


 

no entiendo, si podes tomar la señal del negativo que sale(¿?) de la bobina por uqe no cortas esa??


----------



## mnicolau

Mmm me parece que se refiere a la señal que va hacia el tacómetro original, creo...
Si mal no recuerdo, era creiz el que hacía limitar la aguja del tacómetro .


----------



## zeta_bola_1

aaaaaaap, puede ser


----------



## luisnic_lnsa

hola mnicolau, soy nuevo en el foro, te felicito por el tacometro, lo veo y lo veo y me sigo impresionando, estoy impaciente por armarlo ya!
solamente tengo una duda, baje la ultima version, la 6, y quiero armar el 6.10c que es el que tiene shift, control de largada y corte, no? y lo que no vi en el pdf es como elegir si encender la barra de leds o de a uno, me refiero a barra o punto. aa y otra duda, en donde se conecta la señal en ese circuito? puede ser que se utiliza la misma bornera para el corte y la señal?
desde ya muchas graciass y felicitaciones nuevamente!
cuando lo arme y lo pruebe en el auto te aviso , por ahi subo un par de videitos tambien, orgulloso con mi tacometro jeje

me olvidaba de algo, la resistencia que lei en las primeras paginas que habia que cambiar de 100k por una de 47k, en la version 6 ya esta corregida? puede ser que sea la que esta entre la base del bc548 y la pata central del ralay, osea, lo armo tal cual esta en la imagen y deberia funcionar perfectamente?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Luis, gracias y bienvenido al foro...
La versión 6.10c es la que incorpora todo y no es posible elegir el modo punto ahí, ya que no se podría accionar el circuito del shift con dicho modo, habría que modificarlo para mantenerlo activado hasta que se encienda nuevamente, lo cual agregaría más componentes que quise evitar. De todos modos, si querés probarlo en ese modo, tenés que cortar la pista que une al pin 9 del IC. Estando desconectado tenés el modo punto.

La señal se toma de la misma bornera del corte, no hay que agregar nada aparte. La placa está lista para armar, el único cambio que podrías hacer es el preset horizontal de 22k, colocá ahí de 47k mejor.

Saludos, esperamos esos videos!


----------



## fabi_Rata_Blanca

buenas gente

les comento que hace un tiempito arme un tacho digital para mi renault 11

aca les paso un videin de como funca

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4JfBEGISWY&feature=player_embedded

si le sirve posteo los circuitos.

lo que quiero es armar un ocilador de onda que simule los pulsos de la vovina para poder ponerlo a punto bien
ya que no confio en el taco original del auto
lei en este post mucho sobre eso peor fueron modificaondo y modificando cosas y me perdi
jejjejeje

alguien pe podria postear el circuito posta que funque?
las fercuencias las tengo 
solo quisiera si me podrian postear el circuito variable, despues yo frecuencimetro en mano me voy fijando

gracias a todos y caulqueir cosa me chiflan


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau... si tengo algun problema con el 7809 ...podria poner el 7812 ? porque he tenido algun problema con el 7809 y solamente me saca 7v y tengo unos cuantos 7812 y queria consultar antes de hacer nada..


----------



## mnicolau

fabi_rata_blanca ese circuito es el del LM2917 + ICL7107? te ha quedado muy bien...
Para generar las frecuencias podés armar un astable con un 555. Hay muchos softs que te calculan los componentes para lograr las frecuencias que quieras, dejás todos los valores fijos menos alguna resistencia, la cual la hacés variable con un pote y así generás la onda.

Fraidias, un regulador necesita en la entrada 3[V] más de los que regula, en tu caso un 7812 necesitá una entrada de por lo menos 15[V] para regular correctamente. Si te larga 7[V] el 7809 es porque hay algo mal, o la tensión de entrada no era la adecuada.

Saludos


----------



## luisnic_lnsa

muchas gracias por las respuestas, le puedo poner un interruptor o un jumper para pasar de barra a punto no? lo que si no andaria el shift cuando este en punto.
que cambiaria al reemplazar el preset horizontal de 22k por uno de 47k? sabes que tengo un mini relé de 12v y me gustaria saber si me sirve, para safar de comprar uno. El tema es que tiene distintos los pines. tiene 2 lineas de 4, (dos lineas de 3 y apartados los de la bobina) si me sirve tendria que modificar el pcb.
jaja perdon por llenarte de preguntas, es que no quiero hacer nada mal


----------



## mnicolau

Si, podés usar un interruptor o un jumper ahí.
Con el cambio de preset, se aumenta la tensión de conversión, lo cual te dá más margen y se hace más sencillo poder calibrar la escala del tacómetro.
Ojo con el relay, si es muy chico puede no aguantar el consumo de la bobina y deteriorarse. Esos relays cuestan algo de 3.5$ cada uno, no son caros.

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

Mnicolau.. arme el otro dia el taco de 30 leds en cascada que me mandaste .. bien.. tengo un problema.. lo tengo en la mesa de pruebas despues de acabarlo y solo conectar alimentacion ... solamente eso... y ya prende el primer de los 3914 todos los leds.. y tocando cualquiera de los dos reguladores.. no hace nada de nada... lo tengo echo en una de esas placas que son perforadas para soldar componentes.. en la entrada tengo puesto un 7812 para regular la tension ya que esta alimentado con un transformador y esta dando un voltaje algo superior.. pero no mucho.. tengo la alimentacion solamente y ya te digo.. no hace nada.. tienes idea de que puede ser? tengo otra duda tambien en el tema de simbologia del regulador... hay tres patas en la simbologia que me mandaste en el esquema..por ejemplo.. en el RV1 .. en el simbolo a la izquierda hay dos flechas.. una hacia arriba y otra hacia abajo.. del cual una es la entrada de señal del taco.. la otra es una salida la cual esta conectada a massa y la tercera que sale de una esquina supongo que es la resistencia del cual varia el regulador no? por que los reguladores.. tienen 3 patas.. pero yo pensava que una era.. resistencia aumentando si giras a la izquierda y el otro vizeversa... me equivoco? vamos que la variable ... la que esta sola de las 3  seria la que esta en una esquina en la parte inferior no? por que tengo esa duda en el tema de simbologia que has puesto ahi...

he estado buscando por internet y el simbolo ese que has puesto me dice que es un potenciometro con contacto movil... ara ya si que estoy echo un lio...


----------



## mnicolau

Hola revisá las conexiones, RV1 es un potenciómetro configurado como divisor de tensión, para poder variarla y así observar cómo funciona el voltímetro. RV2 también es un pote o un preset, pero configurado como resistencia variable (por eso un extremo queda sin conectarse). Verificá si el voltímetro lee correctamente hasta 6[V] usando la escala completa.

Respecto a los 1º Leds encendidos, me confundí en las Rlow del 2º y 3º ICs, probá estos cambios (pin 4).

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

donde compruevo si la lectura es de 6v? en los leds del tercer integrado ?

durante esta manaña hare los cambios que me has comentado en el circuito haber que tal funciona..

otra duda que tengo.. i quizas el problema puede venir por aqui.. el RV2 en tu esquema pone que es 2,2K yo tengo puesta un potenciometro de 2K2 es lo mismo ? haber si el problema sera este...


----------



## zeta_bola_1

RV2 ES un potenciometro o un preset de 2k2(o 2,2k), pero no como resistencia, fijate que usa las 3 patas


----------



## fraidias

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> RV2 ES un potenciometro o un preset de 2k2(o 2,2k), pero no como resistencia, fijate que usa las 3 patas



creo que quieres decir que no usa las 3 patas.... por que RV2 tiene una pata suelta.. RV1 es la que utiliza las 3.
pues no se chicos.. ya no se por que puede fallar..


----------



## zeta_bola_1

tenes razon vi mal, rv2 usa solo 2 patas(por las dudas, la del centro con una de un costado) si lo tenes bien hecho vas a tener que esperar qeu mnicolau te conteste, paciencia

saludos


----------



## fraidias

si compañero asi lo tengo conectado la del centro del potenciometro ( la comun en el propio potenciometro ) es la que esta conectada en la massa del circuito como dice ahi y uno de los costados... ( pero creo  y solo creo ... por lo que he podido comprovar con el polimetro .las otras dos patas es indiferente cual elegir ya que ofrece la resistencia que toca de mas a menos en sentido de las agujas del reloj o en contrario depende el lado que se conecte la otra patilla... Tambien he revisado mil veces RV1 que estuviera igual conectado ... la patilla comun del potenciomentro que fuera la que va al SIG del primer Lm y que la entrada de señal fuera por un lado del potenciometro y la otra patilla fuera al negativo.. pero ni idea a simple vista esta todo como en el esquema.. mi nivel de electronica es nulo pero para seguir un esquema eso se me da bien.. lo que no se es simbologias y temas de estos.. pero esquematicos puedo seguirlos... haber si mnicolau aprecia algun fallo posible dado mis fallos necesito ayuda!!!


----------



## ichitaka007

hola a todos!soy nuevo e n el foro y en esto de electronica,arme el circuito y no prendio ni un led (por no cedir que no anda)pero no se si sera porque el regulador de voltaje que le puse es el KA7809,y otra cosa, en el pdf que esta en la primer pagina los circuitos que aparecen no son los mismos,yo estoy armando el Tacómetro Digital 6.10c y en la parte del reset de22k solamente tiene dos patas en la parte donde se muestras los componentes pero la del circuito tiene la tres y tambien ahi un jumper de mas. espero que me ayuden con esto porque el projecto es muy interesante.


----------



## fraidias

una pregunta foreros ... Alguien ha armado la version 6.10 ( solo shift light ) por que veo que por ahi los comentarios que haceis la mayoria son y tienen montada la 6.10c... yo he montado la 6.10 para provar en una proto provisional pero de las que se sueldan por detras para hacer los puentes con soldadura... y no funciona he revisado una y otra vez las soldaduras que sean correctas... que este tal y como marca los esquemas de la pagina 1 y 4 de la 6.10.. la pregunta es .. alguien le tiene montado ? o hay algun fallo en ese esquema? que mala suerte tengo ... no me funciona ni el de 30 leds ni el de 10.. que negao soy para esto.... bufff


----------



## mnicolau

Fraidias en algo le estás errando, ambos circuitos son idénticos sólo que la versión "C" agrega los componentes del limitador. Armaste mal el circuito o no estás tomando la señal correctamente.

ichitaka, bienvenido al foro. En el 1º post hay un FAQ, muchas de las dudas están respondidas ahí. Cómo lo estás probando? El regulador está bien, por las dudas medí la salida a ver si tenés los 9[V].

PD: ni bien tenga un tiempito voy a actualizar esas placas, están bastante desprolijas....

Saludos.


----------



## fraidias

es que en la version 6.10c veo que los presets que hay debajo del 3914.. son de 10K y en la version 6.10 son diferentes.. el problema de la 6.10 que tengo es que me cuando conecto alimentacion solamente me da cortocircuito por que me recorta la tension del alimentador que tengo en la mesa de pruebas.. algo raro la verdad

pues haber si puedes poner alguna version mas actualizada por que llevo dias probando con esta y no hay manera tio.. al final dire a alguien que me revele la placa como dios manda.. y solo soldare los componentes.. por que estoy harto de protoboards y fallos supongo que mios pero son fallos...


----------



## mnicolau

La configuración del 3914 es idéntica en ambos, los presets son los mismos. Si tenés un corto al alimentar obviamente tenés un fallo en algún lado. Si ya leíste a tantos que les ha funcionado y vos lo estás haciendo en protoboard y no te funciona... el problema no es el circuito. Armá la placa en lugar de un protoboard y vas a ver que funciona correctamente.

PD: en donde hay presets de 10K? Acabo de revisar los archivos del primer post y nada que ver.


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau dijo:


> La configuración del 3914 es idéntica en ambos, los presets son los mismos. Si tenés un corto al alimentar obviamente tenés un fallo en algún lado. Si ya leíste a tantos que les ha funcionado y vos lo estás haciendo en protoboard y no te funciona... el problema no es el circuito. Armá la placa en lugar de un protoboard y vas a ver que funciona correctamente.
> 
> PD: en donde hay presets de 10K? Acabo de revisar los archivos del primer post y nada que ver.



fallo mio en el tema de los presets de 10K.. estava mirando en un foro de www.forocepos.com que tienen  el mismo shift light de echo es el tuyo colgado ahi y tambien revisava la informacion de alli .. alli tienen tu circuito y alli si que sale con presets de 10K ..no se perdon.. fallo mio.. me liado entre una pagina y la otra.. 

alguien de españa y que sea generoso y revele la placa? yo no tengo insoladora y tener que armar una.. para hacer una placa... alguien lo haria? que me lo cobre y le ingreso el dinero con paypal porfavor !!!

pero el tema es que la placa mia del protoboard esta como tus esquemas y no consigo hacerlo funcionar tampoco..


----------



## mnicolau

Ah debe ser una versión vieja... 

PD: Investigá el método de la plancha para hacer los circuitos, hay muchos tutoriales y es lo más sencillo para hacerlo uno mismo.

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau dijo:


> Ah debe ser una versión vieja...
> 
> PD: Investigá el método de la plancha para hacer los circuitos, hay muchos tutoriales y es lo más sencillo para hacerlo uno mismo.
> 
> Saludos



habre de echarle un vistazo haber si puedo hacerlo sin insolar solo con quimica creo que habia algo parecido que no habia que tocar la insoladora para nada..investigare sobre ello..

mnicolau me podrias colgar aqui en el foro los archivos de simulacion de livewire del tacometro de 10 leds y el de 30 que me hiciste porfavor?


----------



## mnicolau

Acá te dejo el de 30 leds. Para usar sólo 10 leds eliminá IC2 y 3 junto con todos sus componentes asociados.

PD: lo simulás con Proteus, en Livewire no sirve, el 3914 no simula correctamente.

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

un detalle mnicolau.. he encontrado una diferencia de mi circuito 6.10 al tuyo.. el tema es el condensador que esta  a la derecha del BC548.. yo lo tengo de poliester  creo que se dice.. y creo que no tiene polaridad este tipo de condensador.. el que tienes colocado tu es de tipo lenteja creo que se llama no? o que tipo es? puede estar ahi quizas el fallo.. no se no tengo ni la menos idea.. estoy buscando para contruirme una insoladora para este fin de semana con 3 tubos fluorecentes que veo que es lo mas rapido y barato haber si soluciono mi problema de corto en la placa..gracias por todo


----------



## mnicolau

No, no hay problema con el capacitor, se puede usar cualquiera. El problema puede estar en la protoboard.

No necesitás insoladora para hacer las placas, revisá este link:

http://www.robotic-lab.com/blog/tutoriales/como-fabricar-circuitos-impresos/

Si buscás un poco vas a encontrar cientos de tutoriales usando este método, es el que usamos el 95% de los hobbistas.

Saludos


----------



## ichitaka007

hola mnicolau,disculpa la molestia pero no serias tan amable de subir una foto de ambos lados de tu placa,porque arme los dos circuitos,el 6.10 y el 6.10c pero no hay caso y ya me esta causando un dolor de cabeza.
si me arias ese gran favor para si me ubico mejor y si no es mucha molestia.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

te puedo ofrecer una del lado de los componentes del 6.10c, que si funciona perfectamente en una camioneta con encendido a platinos







saludos


----------



## fraidias

Yo quiero una de esas!!! que rabia!!! ajajaajaja


----------



## zeta_bola_1

pero fraidias, escuchame(o leeme mas vale), si hiciste la placa tal cual el pdf, si no le pifiaste en los componentes y no tenes cortocircuitos, la unica que te queda es que estas tomando mal la señal


----------



## ichitaka007

grasias zeta_bola_1,voy a ver si hoy me pongo en campaña y arme otra vez el sircuito,pero esta ves la version 5.
alguien tuvo problemas con ese circuito.ya lei todos los mensajes del foro pero no me acuerdo.


----------



## mnicolau

Y por qué vas a armar una versión vieja? Esa tenía algunos problemas en la calibración...


----------



## fraidias

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> pero fraidias, escuchame(o leeme mas vale), si hiciste la placa tal cual el pdf, si no le pifiaste en los componentes y no tenes cortocircuitos, la unica que te queda es que estas tomando mal la señal


haber te cuento... en el proyecto de 30 leds se me siguen quedando prendidos los leds de la primera etapa.. y el proyecto de 10 leds habra un corto o algo similar pero ya no llego ni a tomar ninguna señal de algun tipo... solamente conectando la placa con un alimentador de 12v continua directamente, queda recortado a 2 o 3 voltios... asi que yo creo que es algun corto.. no se.. digo yo.. he cambiado el 7809 un par de veces.. e incluso he probado de cambiarlo por un 7812 por que me quede sin 7809 para provar mas.. ademas tengo tambien varios Lm3914 y he provado varios.. por ejemplo una diferencia que tengo en la version 6.10 es el preset de la izquierda de 4,7K yo tengo puesto uno de 5K no tenian nada mas similar en ese momento pero no creo que sea como para fallar influiria en el tema de ajuste para ser menos preciso o mas.. pero de ahi a fallar por eso.. no se ..seguire  haber que puedo averiguar.. gracias por vuestro tiempo


----------



## ichitaka007

mnicolau cual me recomendas que arme entonces,vos dijiste que las otras placas tambien estaban desprolijas.
voy a sacarle unas fotos a las que ise y las voy a subir para ver si me podes decir en que me estoy equivocando.


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau me podrias pasar el esquema para el simulador proteus de tu tacometro 6.10 y 6.10c es para hacer pruebas en dicho programa  gracias..

bueno por fin!!! ya tengo la version 6,20 sin el jodido cortocircuito.. ya es estable  tiene una entrada de 17,2 voltios de tension.. y el 7809 me lo regula a 8.20 es suficiente eso? mañana lo provare haber en el auto en la señal del tacometro del tablero haber si funciona correcto o no... pero supongo que si.. lo he revisado una y otra vez todo... haber si lo consigo hacer funcionar como dios manda.. 

otra cuestion os dejo una foto de calidad pesima echa con el telefono.. i en el potenciometro tengo una duda.. he echo un dibujo con el paint de la duda que tengo.. del esquematico que da referencia a la resistencia variariable y aplicarlo a la practica.. haber si corresponde el dibujo con la realidad.. 





porcierto este es simplemente un prototipo de placa ya se que es muy fea ya... se aceptan criticas pero no sabia como empezar jajajaja es la version de 30 leds y tengo la duda de las resistencias variables.. dado el esquema que me paso mnicolau para usar con el proteus.. por eso le pedi el esquematico de proteus de la version 6.10 para hacer comparaciones y espavilarme yo solo


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bien fraidias, el esquema está correcto, así se conecta el preset.
Una cosa.. 8.2[V] a la salida del regulador no es correcto, deberían ser 9[V] (sino no tiene mucho caso que sea un regulador de 9[V] y saques casi 1[V] menos). Justo a la salida del regulador colocá en paralelo un capacitor de unos 47[uF], eso debería corregir la tensión.

No tengo el esquema del taco para simularlo...

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si te dá 8.2V es un regulador trucho y en un par de horas de funcionamiento la tensión va a comenzar a caer hasta que llegue cerca de 0.5V y ahí palma el regulador, sin importar la corriente que le saques.
Te lo digo por que ya me pasó un par de veces...


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau dijo:


> Muy bien fraidias, el esquema está correcto, así se conecta el preset.
> Una cosa.. 8.2[V] a la salida del regulador no es correcto, deberían ser 9[V] (sino no tiene mucho caso que sea un regulador de 9[V] y saques casi 1[V] menos). Justo a la salida del regulador colocá en paralelo un capacitor de unos 47[uF], eso debería corregir la tensión.
> 
> No tengo el esquema del taco para simularlo...
> 
> Saludos


bueno no pasa nada si se conecta asi como he puesto en el grafico .. asi no hay problema lo tengo bien puesto.. pues revisare las conexiones por el tema que se quedavan prendidos los leds del primer integrado que no hubiera alguna conexion mal echa..el tema del regulador voy a provar de cambiarlo que tengo varios ya compre material de sobras como soy malo en ello.. pues ya cogi material sobrado... si veo que cambiandolo.. no soluciono lo del voltaje ya instalaria el capacitor que me mencionas .. muchas gracias tio..


----------



## nicobat47

como andan.. mnicolau necesito de tu sabiduria estoy tratando de hacer el tacometro digital 6.10c y 6.10, tengo 2 preguntas.. primero me gustaria saber si a alguno de los 2 circuitos tiene ya alguna mejora q no aparece en los q estan ak.. es como para tener en cuenta por q lei sobre algunas cosas pero como no estoy seguro prefiero preg.. y la otra es, para q sirven la llave selectora del shift lignt y la llave selectora del limitador.. bueno muchas gracias por la ayuda.. y un abraso..


----------



## zeta_bola_1

hola, para lo primero te tendria que contestar mnicolau, hasta el momento lo del primer post es lo qeu hay. por lo otro, ya se hablo infinidad de veces, y si no me equivoco aparece en las faq

saludos


----------



## fraidias

haber tengo buenas noticias y alguna pregunta.. primero decir que he conseguido hacer funcionar la version 6.10 en el auto.. marca bien.. bueno casi.. no consigo hacer que suban los leds hasta el final accelerando mucho la verdad.. .pero he mirado el FAQ y he encontrado esto asi que provare de hacerlo antes que nada.. 
Q Al acelerar a fondo no consigo llenar la escala del tacómetro, no sé más cómo regularlo.
A Cambiá el preset de 22k por 47k con ese cambio vas a llenar la escala de leds. 

otra cuestion que me di cuenta es que el tacometro funciona en modo punto... he provado que prendan en barra...pero no lo hace. he comprovado que este el puente puesto en su sitio conectando los pines 3 y 9 creo que eran.. pero nada.. tengo una pregunta.. que no tenga nada conectado en la salida del shift litgh podria implicar algo? se que tengo que conectar una resistencia creo que eran si no me equivoco.. 680 o algo asi pero para arreglar eso pondre un led provisional con su resistencia asi ya no tendre dudas..  

otra cuestion.. he visto esto otro en el FAQ... 

Q Quisiera saber cuál de los capacitores hay que cambiar para que la escala de leds sea un poco mas agil. (cto 6.10c) y de
que capacidad debe ser el mismo.
A El capacitor que hay que cambiar es el de 4.7[uF], bájalo y anda probando a gusto, con 2,2[uF] ya cambia bastante.
El CAP de 4.7uf que hay que cambiar para que la escala de led sea mas ágil es el que se encuentra entre masa y el
cátodo de uno de los diodos (1N4148

esto en la version 6.10 tambien pasa?


----------



## mnicolau

Llenar o no la escala de leds es relativo a la calibración que cada uno quiera hacer. Si configurás para unos 1000 RPM por led, es obvio que la escala no se va a llenar, ya que el vehículo no llega a esas RPMs. Como muchos querían poder llenar los leds, se comentó lo del cambio del preset de 22k a 47k, de esta forma se la puede llenar.

Lo del modo punto y barra es raro, estando el pin 9 alimentado debería activarse el modo barra, no hay más secreto ahí. Seguí revisando.

El capacitor efectivamente es ese, el que está a la izquierda de la bornera "Out Shift" en el 6.10.

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau dijo:


> Llenar o no la escala de leds es relativo a la calibración que cada uno quiera hacer. Si configurás para unos 1000 RPM por led, es obvio que la escala no se va a llenar, ya que el vehículo no llega a esas RPMs. Como muchos querían poder llenar los leds, se comentó lo del cambio del preset de 22k a 47k, de esta forma se la puede llenar.
> 
> Lo del modo punto y barra es raro, estando el pin 9 alimentado debería activarse el modo barra, no hay más secreto ahí. Seguí revisando.
> 
> El capacitor efectivamente es ese, el que está a la izquierda de la bornera "Out Shift" en el 6.10.
> 
> Saludos


mnicolau haber tengo alguna novedad.. he echo el cambio del preset mencionado.. por uno de 47K  auque tambien tengo que decir que el de la izquierda de 4.7K yo tengo instalado uno de 5K puede ser el ese el problema? he intentado hacer varios ajustes.. i como mucho he logrado prender mas del 5 o 6 led ... como mucho llegado hasta las 6000 rpm aprox...  el tema de el modo barra es extraño la verdad.. yo solo lo quiero funcionando en modo barra.. el modo punto no me interesa.. incluso he suprimido dicho jumper i la soldadura al pin 9 es directa.. el tema que el siguiente punto electrico es la resistencia de 2k2 i justo seguido el Bc548 puede ser problema de ahi? solo es una pregunta.. dado que ya no se donde mas buscar.. ... el tema del proyecto de 30 leds dado que me da problemas creo de soldaduras.. lo empezare de nuevo ya que en simulador me funciona a la perfeccion... asi me dejare de problemas.. gracias por todo tio.. ya te ire informando .

mnicolau... en la version de 30 leds... tengo que instalar un 7809 o un 7812??


----------



## sonicTH

Hola que tal, deje muy abandonado el seguimiento del tacometro. La vdd se los mostré a unos alumnos de mecánica para que lo hicieran   solamente que al ver el pdf de la versión sin corte noto que hay muchas diferencias entre la vista normal y la vista con componentes reales, así como diferencias en los valores de la lista del material, los mostrados en la cara de componentes y los mostrados en el diagrama de conexiones.

  PD: Podrían subir el archivo del PCBwizard? MIl gracias.


----------



## fraidias

sonicTH dijo:


> Hola que tal, deje muy abandonado el seguimiento del tacometro. La vdd se los mostré a unos alumnos de mecánica para que lo hicieran   solamente que al ver el pdf de la versión sin corte noto que hay muchas diferencias entre la vista normal y la vista con componentes reales, así como diferencias en los valores de la lista del material, los mostrados en la cara de componentes y los mostrados en el diagrama de conexiones.
> 
> PD: Podrían subir el archivo del PCBwizard? MIl gracias.


yo arme la version 6.10 sin limitador i funciona a la perfeccion compañero.. de los pdf los que te serviran son los de la pagina 1 y 4... los 2 y 3 son ( supongo...) de versiones anteriores y como han dicho en algun post.. son solo orientativos para ver la distribucion de los componentes ya que hay pocas diferencias.. si tomas la paginas 1 y 4 lograras armarlo perfectamente y veras que los componentes de la lista son los que corresponden..


----------



## Nahubarracas

Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro.. soy de Buenos Aires, Argentina.
queria hacerte unas preguntas mnicolau sobre el circuito impreso del shift light. te cuento, yo soy electricista.. y la verdad de electronica mucho no entiendo..
El tema es que vi que los hacian para motos, y yo necesito instalarlo en un vw gol, naftero.
yo ya baje un pdf que encontre que vos habias subido, pero la verdad no se si lo tengo que hacer tal cual esta, o si habria que cambiar algo al usarlo a 12v, ni se de donde se regularian las rpm a las que prende. es por eso que queria que me confirmes si lo armo asi como esta o que le cambio para que funcione.. la idea es que prenda solo un led chiquito
Te agradeceria mucho si pudieras agregarme al msn y sacarme estas dudas, aparte te pasaria el archivo que baje asi ves bien de que te hablo..
bueno, no molesto mas, te dejo mi mail y te agradesco desde ya la mano que puedas darme.
saludos a todos y perdon por el atrevimiento.

Nahuel.
nahubarracas@hotmail.com


----------



## zeta_bola_1

hola nahuel, funciona perfecto en auto, hay videos que lo respaldan, el pdf esta perfecto, solo que esta correcto el diagrama de la hoja 1 y 4.

para las regulaciones y todas las dudas que te quieras sacar en el post 1 hay un faq, bajalo y leelo con atencion

cualquier cosa chifla

saludos


----------



## Nahubarracas

hola zeta, gracias por la rapida respuesta.

ya baje el faq y lo lei bien, me saco algunas dudas..
pero sigo sin encontrar el esquema del shift light solo, vi los del tacometro con shift light, pero no solo el shift.

yo encontre en otro foro estas imagenes en un pdf:



queria saber si estaba bien asi armado y si existe alguna lista como con el tacometro o me podrian escribir los componentes que deberia comprar. ya que estan los valores pero no se si son capacitores, resistencias, o como pedirlos.. te repito, no tengo mucho conocimiento, pero con solo un poco de ayuda yo me animo a copiar lo que veo en este esquema o algun otro que funcione mejor.

gracias otra vez


----------



## zeta_bola_1

el circuito de mnicolau se puede usar de muchas formas, tacometro, corte final, control de largada, shift light. todo eso junto o solo una de esas opciones, simplemente usa lo que necesites. si en tu caso solo vas a usar el shift usa la version 6.10. 

ese pcb que subiste no tiene nada que ver con lo que se habla aca, asi qeu ni idea si puede o no funcionar

saludos


----------



## chesterchess

Es posible conectar el tacometro en un auto asi como esta? mas precisamente en el tablero de un peugeot 504
o tedria que cambiarse algo?


----------



## Nahubarracas

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> el circuito de mnicolau se puede usar de muchas formas, tacometro, corte final, control de largada, shift light. todo eso junto o solo una de esas opciones, simplemente usa lo que necesites. si en tu caso solo vas a usar el shift usa la version 6.10.
> 
> ese pcb que subiste no tiene nada que ver con lo que se habla aca, asi qeu ni idea si puede o no funcionar
> 
> saludos




yo te entiendo, ahora vos entendeme a mi.. como te dije antes y te vuelvo a repetir, no soy tecnico electronico ni nada parecido.. solo tengo las nociones basicas..
por lo que no distingo el circuito del taco, del shift, como para saber que tengo que anular y que no..

por lo que veo y me decis, no hicieron lo que busco, y lo que yo encontre no se sabe si funciona, asi que tendre que desistir. porque ni da ponerle 12 lucesitas al tablero del coche 
aparte de gastar en componentes y armar cosas que no usaria, con el riezgo de tener mas componentes que fallen o falle yo al armalos.
por eso mismo pregunte si no habia un PCB unicamente del shift..

pero bueno, gracias por todo igual


----------



## mnicolau

Revisen el 1º post, se actualizó a la versión 7.10c. Ahora hay una sóla versión compacta que incluye todo...

Nahubarracas, podés armar la 7.10c y usar sólo el shift, sin usar la escala de leds del tacómetro.

No te recomiendo ese circuito que subiste, es una versión vieja que usé. Hay varias cosas por mejorar en ese.

Gracias Cacho por la actualización.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

chesterchess dijo:


> Es posible conectar el tacometro en un auto asi como esta? mas precisamente en el tablero de un peugeot 504
> o tedria que cambiarse algo?


 

gasolero????????



Nahubarracas dijo:


> yo te entiendo, ahora vos entendeme a mi.. como te dije antes y te vuelvo a repetir, no soy tecnico electronico ni nada parecido.. solo tengo las nociones basicas..
> por lo que no distingo el circuito del taco, del shift, como para saber que tengo que anular y que no..
> 
> por lo que veo y me decis, no hicieron lo que busco, y lo que yo encontre no se sabe si funciona, asi que tendre que desistir. porque ni da ponerle 12 lucesitas al tablero del coche
> aparte de gastar en componentes y armar cosas que no usaria, con el riezgo de tener mas componentes que fallen o falle yo al armalos.
> por eso mismo pregunte si no habia un PCB unicamente del shift..
> 
> pero bueno, gracias por todo igual


 
eso es lo bueno, no hace falta los leds del tacometro, solo si queres el taco, yo no se los puse a ninguna de las 2 placas que hice. si hubieses hecho el 6.10 no le pones los leds del taco y listo, el resto se usa todo. ahora con esta version nueva no se, me voy a fijar a ver de qeu se trata, y de ultima probarlo

saludos


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau dijo:


> Revisen el 1º post, se actualizó a la versión 7.10c. Ahora hay una sóla versión compacta que incluye todo...
> 
> Nahubarracas, podés armar la 7.10c y usar sólo el shift, sin usar la escala de leds del tacómetro.
> 
> No te recomiendo ese circuito que subiste, es una versión vieja que usé. Hay varias cosas por mejorar en ese.
> 
> Gracias Cacho por la actualización.
> 
> Saludos


yo mañana mismo provare esta version 7.10... que con la 6.10  tengo problemas con el modo barra.. mnicolau.. tengo los 3914N-1 hay alguna diferencia? o algo? tambien te comento que la tension de los leds conectados estan conectados despues del regulador de tension.. puede ser que falle por eso? o seria mejor alimentarlos a 12v? otro tema... en la version que me diste de 30 leds.. tengo .. dudas problemas.. haber.. a que tension alimento? que regulador coloco? 9v ... 12v?? lo arme todo de nuevo y no hay manera que funcione.. cuando lo conecto.. cae en picado tanto el marcador original del auto.. como un adicional de esos de 2'5"   los dos caen en picado en cuando lo conecto y no hace nada de nada.. al desconectar vuelven a subir y como si nada hubiera pasado.. algun diodo solucionaria eso? puede ser por problemas de faltar algun condensador entre positivo y negativo de los integrados como veo en los datasheets?


----------



## mnicolau

El 7.10c es el mismo circuito que el 6.10c, sólo cambian los valores de algunos componentes y el alcance de la escala.

LM3914N-1 es igual, no hay diferencias. Los leds se alimentan desde el regulador, es correcto eso.

Respecto a la versión de 30 leds que te pasé, entendés que eso es sólo la etapa del voltímetro no? Ese circuito no es más que un voltímetro digital a leds, configurado con la escala para leer hasta 6[V]. Antes del voltímetro debe ir la etapa conversora frecuencia-tensión (tal como tiene este tacómetro), sino no va a funcionar nunca.

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau dijo:


> El 7.10c es el mismo circuito que el 6.10c, sólo cambian los valores de algunos componentes y el alcance de la escala.
> 
> LM3914N-1 es igual, no hay diferencias. Los leds se alimentan desde el regulador, es correcto eso.
> 
> Respecto a la versión de 30 leds que te pasé, entendés que eso es sólo la etapa del voltímetro no? Ese circuito no es más que un voltímetro digital a leds, configurado con la escala para leer hasta 6[V]. Antes del voltímetro debe ir la etapa conversora frecuencia-tensión (tal como tiene este tacómetro), sino no va a funcionar nunca.
> 
> Saludos


ojuuu me podrias realizar tu la etapa esta conversora? ya decia yo que no funcionava ninguna de las dos placas que realize.. pensava que esto ya funcionaria.. me podrias hacer el circuito con el proteus solo como marcador? nada de shift light ni cortes ni nada.. lo basico... tengo por ahi un Lm2907N-8 creo que tiene esa finalidad .. y he dicho creo ya que mi nivel de electronica es nulo...


----------



## chesterchess

El peugeot es nafta..... tengo el tablero con tacometro  pero no anda por eso la idea de ponerle este con led's


----------



## zeta_bola_1

aaah, joya, dale para adelante entonces, tanto si es con cdi como si es con platinos este circuito funciona igual

saludos


----------



## eltincho343

hola soy nuevo en esto y queria saber si alguien tiene el circuito del tacometro de leds ( el de 10 leds) , el mas simple qeu unicamente forme la escala  lo mas simple posible ya que prove muchas veces y se me complica cuando lo paso a la placa y si me recomiendan una tecnica que sea efectiva..salu2


----------



## zeta_bola_1

hola el tincho343, el circuito lo tenes en el primer post, version 7,10c, todo incluido, usa lo que te interese, lo qeu no lo dejas sin conectar y listo. ahora, que tecnica queres saber????como pasar el circuito al pcb??? el mas usado es el metodo de fotocopia o impresion laser y plancha, asi como esta en la ultima hoja del archivo te sale perfecto. busca el metodo en el buscador del foro que esta bien explicado en un par de lugares

saludos


----------



## eltincho343

Muchas gracias en cuanto pueda voy a empezar a armarlo, otra consulta y alguien tiene el circuito del diagrama 7.10 con las pistas únicamente para pasarlo directamente a la placa? y el esquema de conexionado completo? Xq de tantas modificaciones me perdí.. 


pd: encontré en unas de las primeras pág. que alguien tuvo o se podía complicar para sacar las agujas del tablero yo desarme muchas veces el tablero del auto xq le cambie el fondo y el de la moto y la forma más fácil y seguro es usando un tenedor.. No sé si estaba aclarado pero es bueno refrescarlo ya que es difícil conseguir las agujas por separado, ah otra cosa al menos en los autos viejos ai que tener cuidado con los topes de las agujas que que si se pierde la tensión del resorte es casi imposible calibrarlo sino tenes otro igual para comparar. Salu2


----------



## mnicolau

eltincho343 dijo:


> Muchas gracias en cuanto pueda voy a empezar a armarlo, otra consulta y alguien tiene el circuito del diagrama 7.10 con las pistas únicamente para pasarlo directamente a la placa? y el esquema de conexionado completo? Xq de tantas modificaciones me perdí..



Hola, revisaste el pdf completo? ahí tenés todo, conexionados y PCB listo para imprimir y transferir.

Saludos


----------



## eltincho343

si pero me referia al coneccionado de los leds o es igual al de la vesion anterior? y l allave para el control de largada.. otra consulta el shift ligt ya esta conectado o ai que ponerle una selectora aparte? ese pdf directamente lo imprimo y lo mando a la placa? salu2


----------



## maxi1330

eltincho343 dijo:


> si pero me referia al coneccionado de los leds o es igual al de la vesion anterior? y l allave para el control de largada.. otra consulta el shift ligt ya esta conectado o ai que ponerle una selectora aparte? ese pdf directamente lo imprimo y lo mando a la placa? salu2


 
todo esta en el pdf. el conexionado de los leds, el control de largada y lo del shift tambien.. 

hace un rato termine de armar la version 7.10, lo probe con un cooler que tenia y al parecer anda pero solamente lo pude hacer prender los 2 leds primeros, pero puede que sea por el cooler...
en uno de estos dias lo pruebo en el auto o en la moto de un amigo y si anda bien y puedo subo un video.


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau y resta de foreros...  haber revisando tus esquemas anteriores.. revisando datasheets de integrados y dado mi nulo nivel de electronica y de ingles pregunto lo siguiente.. y seguro que es una tonteria grandissima.. pensava que lo que me faltava para el proyecto de 30 leds de la etapa de conversion de frequencia a voltaje.. pensava que necesitaria un tipo de integrado como el que comente mas arriba en otro post.. por ejemplo el LM2907N-8 que tengo por aqui entre los materiales.. pero puedo llegar a la conclusion que si tu proyecto version 6.10 funciona en mi auto.. este montaje ya lleva dicha conversion por algun lado... asi que supongo que son los dos presets de abajo junto el BC548  y los diodos..  creo que el BC327 siguiendo las pistas solo se usa para el shift light... mi pregunta es... si cojo todo este montaje tal cual.. tal como esta aqui en la version 6.10  i donde lleva la señal al pines 4,5,6,7,8 .. y pongo en su sitio la resta de esquema que me mandaste tu...  estaria correcto? o acabo de nombrar la gran barbaridad en electronica? logicamente anulando el modo punto en el pin 9 que en el de 30 led solo habria que ser en modo barra.. pero tengo dudas haber si eso que acabo de decir.. es coherente.. por eso te agradeceria que me pasaras el esquema completo ya con la conversora ya puesta en dicho esquema con cualquier programa de simulacion que me digas.. livewire.. proteus.. etc.. no quiero simularlo.. solo armar el pcb.. para la insolacion de la placa.. siento si me hago muy pesado


----------



## mnicolau

Hola fraidias, no tengo el esquema completo armado, la idea con el voltímetro de 30 leds era que lo adaptes a la placa original. Si te guiás por los pines del IC, vas a poder orientarte sobre dónde toma la tensión a medir y para qué sirven los presets. A partir de ahí podés hacer la adaptación entre uno y otro.

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola fraidias, no tengo el esquema completo armado, la idea con el voltímetro de 30 leds era que lo adaptes a la placa original. Si te guiás por los pines del IC, vas a poder orientarte sobre dónde toma la tensión a medir y para qué sirven los presets. A partir de ahí podés hacer la adaptación entre uno y otro.
> 
> Saludos


el problema mnicolau es que no entiendo de electronica.. solo que me pasaras un esquema a mano como la ultima vez se seguirlo y armarlo pero los conceptos de funcionamiento no tengo ni la mas menos idea.. queria hacer unas pruevas pero no se si los presets de ajuste de la escala tanto el minimo como el maximo habria que poner dos.. o dos por cada 3914... o de que valor ponerlos... yo queria cojer todo lo basico de tu esquema 6.10 los mismos puntos electricos y donde hay un lm3914.. poner los 3 en su lugar.. pero tengo miedo de no hacer una rotura de los integrados.. creo que esto a mi me queda grande.. si no me echas una mano en lo del esquema.. mal lo veo..

una pregunta antes de empezar hacerme un lio mental con este problema que tengo..  me podrias almenos marcar en una foto de una de tus versiones o la 6.10 que tengo funcionando y es mas simple que la 7.10... cual es la conversora de frequencia tension?  otra pregunta... en la version de 30 leds.. tiene una escala maxima de 6v.. hasta aqui correcto...  tu conversora de frequencia tension de estos montajes cuando llega a dar? 6v?  otra duda que tengo en la version de 30 leds que me mandaste.. poniendo la conversora frequencia tension  tendria que anular las rv1 y rv2? o las tendria que dejar tal cual y en la entrada de rv1 poner la conversora?  tengo un monton de dudas mnicolau.. echame una mano.. si hace falta pago dinero!! solo un esquema echo a mano si hace falta.. con un esquema me espavilo.... pero voy muy muy perdido... y mira que pensava que seria mas facil pero se me hace muy complicado poder llevar este proyecto a buen puerto..

haber he econtrado esto por un foro aleman que dicho foro es de autos de la marca VW y han contruido un proyecto similar al mio con 30 leds.. tenian colgado el siguiente esquema que os colgare a vosotros y videos en los cuales estan funcionando los leds ... haber que os parece... mnicolau.. es valido este esquema? lo puedo armar?


----------



## mnicolau

Fraidias ese esquema parece válido, usa el 2907 como conversor, es una buena opción si andás perdido en este proyecto.

Los componentes del conversor que yo usé son los encerrados en la imagen que adjunto.
La tensión que proporciona no va a ser 6[V] sino que vas a tener que medirla vos y en base a eso calcular las tensiones de referencia para los 3 ICs del voltímetro, de manera que lea la tensión correcta. 
Lamentablemente no ando con mucho tiempo ahora como para armar todo el esquema que tenés que hacer... más adelante puedo darte otra mano.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

an alguna de las paginas pasadas mnicolau me paso el esquema electrico del conversor, revisate pagina por pagina

saludos


----------



## fraidias

voy a provar de armar el esquema este que he encontrado de los 3 lm haber si es valido o no... si veo que no funciona ya te lo hare saber para descartar esa opcion y entiendo que no tengas tiempo y mas para alguien que no conoces tranquilo.. siento haberte presionado para ayudarme queria tirar el proyecto para adelante.. y veo que por aqui sabeis mucho del tema de electronica y a mi me queda muy grande.. yo soy electricista no electronico.. por eso esquemas puedo seguirlos pero poco mas... me esperare un tiempo haber si tienes algun dia un tiempo para mi para echarme una mano si no buscare a alguien que me lo haga y pagare cristianamente.. gracias igualmente chicos


----------



## fraidias

bueno chicos.. por fin conseguido. la version de 30 leds ya armada y funcionando a la primera  a falta de acabar de setear correctamente las etapas de encendido de cada grupo de 10 leds de los lm funcionando.. asi que les digo que el esquema que subi recientemente funciona a la perfeccion tal cual esta...tengo las instrucciones de calibracion por si alguien le interesa..


----------



## germann24n

buenos dias te ago una consulta, respecto a la vercion 7.10c
1)en vez de poner llaves selectorar en donde se elijen los led para shift ligth y limitador, lo puedo poner directo en un solo led?
2)en esta vercion no esta la variante modo barra o punto? o como se agrega?
3)los led son 12v o 3v???

muchas gracias espero sus respuestas
hahha una duda mas, el pulsador si lo pongo con el led 3 por ejemplo al ir andando por encima de esas reboluciones y precionar el boton q pasa??
y si voy por debajo de esas reboluciones y preciono el boton al acelerar las revolciones quedarian en el led 3?

salu2


----------



## zeta_bola_1

hola.

1)si, pero para cambiar de seleccion vas a tener que resoldar los cables, o sea, n opodes haces un cambio rapido
2)en la 7.10c si que esta la version barra punto, fijate uqe hay un rectangulito que dice bar/dot
3)3v

el pulsador del control de largada te referis?? en el primer caso el motor se limitaria a las vueltas seteadas en el led 3(3000 vueltas por ejemplo), si vas andando, no creo que sea muy lindo de experimentar. en el segundo caso, es asi como comentas, pero no es el uso que tiene, es solo para la salida, como lo dice su nombre, de largada. no importa en que regimen este el motor, se limita en la cantidad de rev seteadas al elegir el led

saludos


----------



## germann24n

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> hola.
> 
> 1)si, pero para cambiar de seleccion vas a tener que resoldar los cables, o sea, n opodes haces un cambio rapido
> 2)en la 7.10c si que esta la version barra punto, fijate uqe hay un rectangulito que dice bar/dot
> 3)3v
> 
> el pulsador del control de largada te referis?? en el primer caso el motor se limitaria a las vueltas seteadas en el led 3(3000 vueltas por ejemplo), si vas andando, no creo que sea muy lindo de experimentar. en el segundo caso, es asi como comentas, pero no es el uso que tiene, es solo para la salida, como lo dice su nombre, de largada. no importa en que regimen este el motor, se limita en la cantidad de rev seteadas al elegir el led
> 
> saludos



hahah oke,, muchas gracias che, hay lo vi a lo de dot/bar, muchas gracias che 
son unos genios, saben mucho che!
me gustaria estudiar algo de esto
 salu2 y muchas graciasss!!


----------



## germann24n

hola, te molesto otra vez tenes idea de cuanto sale masomenos hacer la v 7.10c?? con todo,?¿'¡


----------



## zeta_bola_1

mmm, lo mas caro es la llave selectora y el gabinete. el integrado ronda los 10 mangos, creo qeu el ultimo lo pague algo de 8. el rele 3 mangos aprox, el resto de los componentes son baratos, las resistencias segun el lugar te venden a 10 centavos cada una 5 centavos cada una, los diodos tambien son baratos. o sea, resumiendo, es un circuito muy economico por las cosas que ofrece

saludos


----------



## rscr

hola disculpa pero en un carro no entiendo como conectarlo, ya que en la bobina siempre hay 12v. bueno en un carro quiero saber de donde sacar la señal*


----------



## zeta_bola_1

del borne negativo de la bobina de encendido, para el corte y limitador debes  de eintercalar el rele en ese cable

saludos


----------



## fraidias

bueno chicos os pongo unos videos de como va el proyecto a falta de terminar de ajustar la escala de los leds.. y cambiar algun led que veo que esta fundido del marcador en cuando este terminado tocara desmontar el marcador e integrarlo dentro del propio marcador del vehiculo espero que os guste 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Naky6kh_tuY


----------



## rjvcompeticion

Bueno falta menos para montar el Tacómetro digital + Shift Light + Limitador de RPM 

Después de construir la insoladora, con un escáner y recibir los componentes

Esto va tomando forma, solo me falta hacer unas placas para los led y la del conmutador del launch  control 
Le he puesto dos relays “para cortar los 2 positivos que manda mi encendido a la bobina, pero solo utilizare uno para dar los pulsos

Pongo unas fotos y videos

Como no tenia un 555 ni un generador de funciones,  le he dado la frecuencia con un relay y unos condensadores 

http://img502.imageshack.us/i/imagen156.jpg/

http://img192.imageshack.us/i/imagen160o.jpg/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKRCL1Pp-Yg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhQ1WQ08DQY


Saludos


----------



## fraidias

rjvcompeticion dijo:


> Bueno falta menos para montar el Tacómetro digital + Shift Light + Limitador de RPM
> 
> Después de construir la insoladora, con un escáner y recibir los componentes
> 
> Esto va tomando forma, solo me falta hacer unas placas para los led y la del conmutador del launch  control
> Le he puesto dos relays “para cortar los 2 positivos que manda mi encendido a la bobina, pero solo utilizare uno para dar los pulsos
> 
> Pongo unas fotos y videos
> 
> Como no tenia un 555 ni un generador de funciones,  le he dado la frecuencia con un relay y unos condensadores
> 
> http://img502.imageshack.us/i/imagen156.jpg/
> 
> http://img192.imageshack.us/i/imagen160o.jpg/
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKRCL1Pp-Yg
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhQ1WQ08DQY
> 
> 
> Saludos


buaa. tio ese rele ya aguantara mucho tiempo? como suena.... por cierto.. el fiesta.. una maquina por que me quedas algo lejos si no te iria a ver en alguna tanda de alguna carrera.. por que los videos que colgaste.. fueron tremendos.. no me importaria ver lo que llevas debajo del capo...


----------



## zeta_bola_1

bueno, pro fin vamos viendo videitos, jeje.

fraidias, aunque no te parezca los reles bancan un buen tiempo, de los 2 que hice toadavia no cambie ninguno de los 2. 1 de esos 2 lo usa todo el tiempo y el rele funciona a la perfeccion. era una de las cosas que me preocupaba cuando lo hice, avisando a los usuarios de que si se rompia me lo traigan para cambiarselo. y como son amigos y con confianza les dije como puentear el rele por si quedaba pegado cortando la bobina. si los hubiese hecho para vender seguro le pondria algun interruptor para puentear el rele

saludos


----------



## germann24n

buenas, primero gracias por pasarme el precio q masomenos sale, y otra cosa q les queria decir es q se me ocurrio una idea para q los led de el tacometro quede mas professional, no se si conoses algun tipo como de fibra de vidrio creo q es q se usa para techos, es un material trasparente tipo un acrilico pero no es 100% trasparente sino q tiene como poritos es tipo esfumado y al ponerlo arriba de unos led, lo que seria el tacoemtro le luz se junta y queda la escala bien formada con los colores mescalados , me parece que quedaria espectacular hacer eso, abajo les dejo un videito de como queda en una plancha de led para q se vallan imaginando queda 100% mejor y distinto 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZF9-R305xjI&feature=related
y otra preg, son led chhatos esos de el tacometro ese??
saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

hola german, si te referis a los leds de fraidias, no es que son chatos, son angostos digamos. o sea en vez de ser redondos son rectangulares.






saludos


----------



## fraidias

los mios son rectangulares por el motivo que van puestos detras de las lineas blancas del marcador de rpm y velocidad.. osea en la linea de 0.. en la de 500 en la de 1000 asi sucessivamente.. solo por eso.. me iva mejor que fueran rectangulares que redondos y como los fondos estan echos a mi mdedida con photoshop creo que funcionara bien.. y si no todo se quedara en un simple invento que fracaso..


----------



## germann24n

zeta,, sisii a eso me referia, era lo q queria ver

fraidias, claro siisi te entiendo ,, los queres poner en las rayitas donde va la escala

oke muchas gracias,, tienen idea de comom puedo conceguir el plastico o lamina esa q les mostre en el video??
salu2


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau una pregunta... para agregar el shift light en la version de 30 leds que tengo... solo tendria que agregar el BC327 junto con el preset de 22K  por que por lo que veo en la version 7.10 has suprimido la resistencia de 1K creo que recordar que era de la version anterior... con eso .. funcionaria? junto con la llave selectora para encender en el led seleccionado es correcto eso?


----------



## sonicTH

fraidias dijo:


> yo arme la version 6.10 sin limitador i funciona a la perfeccion compañero.. de los pdf los que te serviran son los de la pagina 1 y 4... los 2 y 3 son ( supongo...) de versiones anteriores y como han dicho en algun post.. son solo orientativos para ver la distribucion de los componentes ya que hay pocas diferencias.. si tomas la paginas 1 y 4 lograras armarlo perfectamente y veras que los componentes de la lista son los que corresponden..



Ahh ok, muchas gracias. Sólo una cosa más, en donde van solo dos pines son solo a modo de switch??? de antemano muchas muchas gracias.

 PD: vi en algón post que también se puede utilizar en un vehiculo. No importa la cilindrada???? Gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Muy buenos video gente! Van por buen camino parece...
Fraidias, el preset y el bc327 son necesarios para el shift.

SonicTH, esos dos pines "Dot/Bar" son para usar la escala en modo barra o modo punto". Con puente modo barra, sin puente modo punto. En los videos del 1º Post muestro la diferencia entre ambos.
Vá para cualquier cilindrada.

Saludos


----------



## maxi1330

aca dejo un video de la prueba con el cooler.. todavia no lo pude probar en el auto..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Jfun6tZo0g

lo q no lo puedo hacer prender mas de 3 leds.. puede ser que sea por el cooler??


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, Sí, es por el cooler eso. Ahí como lo tenés configurado, con el preset de la derecha al extremo, la tensión máxima es sólo 1.25[V], si medís la tensión a la salida del conversor debe rondar los 350[mV] y no más de eso.
Está funcionando bien el circuito.

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau dijo:


> Muy buenos video gente! Van por buen camino parece...
> Fraidias, el preset y el bc327 son necesarios para el shift.
> 
> SonicTH, esos dos pines "Dot/Bar" son para usar la escala en modo barra o modo punto". Con puente modo barra, sin puente modo punto. En los videos del 1º Post muestro la diferencia entre ambos.
> Vá para cualquier cilindrada.
> 
> Saludos



eso me quedava casi claro pero y la resistencia de 1K? o lo pongo tal cual esta en la version 7 que ya esta sin dicha resistencia?


----------



## fraidias

una pregunta chicos.. tengo 9 leds de los rojos los que use en el proyecto que salen en la imagen supongo que funcionaran a 1 voltio i algo mas o 2 como toda la vida.. tengo 9 en paralelo para el shift light .. que resistencia pongo?  

Y tambien tengo otro problema .. en el esquema que colge en el foro de 30 leds.. lo he armado y me di cuenta que los leds nº9 de cada integrado hace como un pequeño retorno a luz del dia no se aprecia nada.. pero ayer de noche me di cuenta que es como si llegara algo de tension.que puede ser?


----------



## germann24n

hooola,, buenass,, alguien me podria decir como probar el circuito con un cooler, ya q el cooler tiene 3 cables, conecto el positivo y negativo al cooler y a la placa y el cable amarillos donde lo pongo , por q la parte q dice bobina tiene dos borneras como ago??,, y para ponerlo en la moto, saco el positivo de la bobina pero q mass???
noo entiendoo
les agradeceria si me ayudann
salu2


----------



## gonza7895

hola a todos soy nuevo , queria saber exactamente en donde  van conectados los cables  q dice cdi y positivo de bobina en el circuito 7.10  porque me volvi loco y no lo pude hacer andar desde ya muchas gracias

dejo una foto del q arme ,si pueden suban fotos de la conexion del cdi y el positivo de la bobina asi se  en donde van  , saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Gonza, bienvenido al foro.
Fijate que tenés un error en el puente que está arriba del 7809, lo uniste a la resistencia al parecer, cosa que está mal, revisá bien.

En el pdf están todas las conexiones que deben hacerse. Para conectar el cooler, el cable va en el borne izquierdo de la bornera "bobina".

Saludos


----------



## germann24n

hahha ok graciasss !!


----------



## gonza7895

hola mnicolau me fije y no estan unidos la patita de la recistencia es mas larga y esta doblada x eso pareciera q estan unidas en el mismo lugar ,probe los cables x todos lados en el cdi en los cables del megneto en en la bobina de donde sale a la bujia pero no ahi caso


----------



## nicolas_biancotti

Primero felicitar a Mariano y a todos los muchachos del foro. 
Estoy haciendo la version 6.10c. y no lo puedo hacer funcionar.
No se me prende ningun led(por lo tanto, el circuito no actua)
Las tensiones en la pata 5 son:
60 hz     0,04V
640 hz    0,08V  (esto lo hice con un 555)
Si le pongo tension con una fuente regulada a la pata 5  logro que se prendan (todos menos el led 3).La parte del rele y shift light andan porque las probe dandoles tension.Me suena que hay algun problema en el conversor t/f pero no lo puedo detectar. Les subo unas fotos, si se les ocurre algo estaria muy agradecido


----------



## fraidias

gonza7895 dijo:


> hola mnicolau me fije y no estan unidos la patita de la recistencia es mas larga y esta doblada x eso pareciera q estan unidas en el mismo lugar ,probe los cables x todos lados en el cdi en los cables del megneto en en la bobina de donde sale a la bujia pero no ahi caso



igualmente compañero en la foto que posteaste yo solo veo 9 salidas para los leds... yo a simple vista veo que falta el led que va conectado en el pin 1 se tendria que ver una foto del reverso de la placa.. y el puente ese junto con la resistencia.. eso esta mal..


----------



## mnicolau

En qué moto lo estás probando gonza? Buscá el cable negro y amarillo que llega a la bobina, ahí se conecta. 
El regulador de tensión funciona? Medí la tensión en el jumper, debe haber 9[V].

Nicolás, gracias. La alimentación del circuito del 555 debe ser la misma que la del tacómetro, para que la onda cuadrada esté referida a la misma GND. Lo estás usando así?
Otra cosa, revisá el led 3, debería encender. Fijate si no lo conectaste al revés o hay algún falso contacto en todo el camino que lo une con el pin del 3914.

Saludos


----------



## nicolas_biancotti

mnicolau dijo:


> Nicolás, gracias. La alimentación del circuito del 555 debe ser la misma que la del tacómetro, para que la onda cuadrada esté referida a la misma GND. Lo estás usando así?
> Otra cosa, revisá el led 3, debería encender. Fijate si no lo conectaste al revés o hay algún falso contacto en todo el camino que lo une con el pin del 3914.
> Saludos


Solucione lo del led 3. Antes usaba dos fuentes compartiendo la masa, ahora unifique todo con la misma fuente, pero siguen sin prender los led. Una prueba que hice fue: meterle tension el la pata 5 y ver cual es la minima tension para que me prenda el primer led, y me dio 1,8V. Estoy usando los potes de 2.2k y 4.7k 
Gracias!!


----------



## mnicolau

Regulá los presets horizontales, el de la izquierda te determina el mínimo, con eso podés hacer que los leds enciendan antes, bajando la referencia mínima hasta 0[V] incluso.
Con el de la derecha establecés el alcance máximo. Fijate si ahí podés hacer que enciendan todos los leds.

Saludos


----------



## Mour01

Hola, la verdad soy muy nuevo en esto y he visto que hablan mucho sobre el limitador de rpm y control de largada, mi duda es si es lo mismo o son cosas diferentes. me ayudarian mucho si me resolvieran esta duda, muchas gracias por todo


----------



## nicolas_biancotti

mariano, tengo los dos presets al mango, voy a intentar ponerle un pote mas grande a ver que pasa. Ya me esta desconcertando bastante.

Mour01, el limitador y el control de largada hacen lo mismo, limitar las vueltas del motor, pero el control de largada es para cuando queres salir picando pero que no sean tan altas para que te quedes arando, el limitador es para cuando vas andando, para no pasar el motor de vueltas y dañarlo.


----------



## mnicolau

nicolas_biancotti dijo:


> mariano, tengo los dos presets al mango, voy a intentar ponerle un pote mas grande a ver que pasa. Ya me esta desconcertando bastante.



No no, no hay que poner preset más grande. Si usás un preset más grande lo único que vas a lograr es que la referencia se vaya más arriba, con lo cual la escala se va a completar menos todavía.
El preset de la izquierda dejalo al mínimo y probalo en el vehículo.

Saludos


----------



## gonza7895

hola fraidias el pin del primer led esta pero me lo olvide y lo conecte directo soldando un cablecito , en la foto aparece esta entre el integrado y los pines 
mnicolau como andas , no se como medir los 9, una de las pinzas del tester va en el jumper y el otro? muchisimas gracias por ayudarme


----------



## nicolas_biancotti

ahi lo probe en el auto, pero sigo igual, no se prende nada. La tension en la pata 5 es 0,03V. Por lo que decias antes debe haber algun problema con la tension de referencia, voy a buscar por ahi. Gracias por la ayuda!! Si se te ocurre alguna otra cosa avisame. Sino voy a tener que dejar este y hacer la version 7


----------



## mnicolau

Ah vos estás armando la 6.10c, ahí lo que se hacía es cambiar el preset de 22k por 47k, pero en tu caso directamente no está funcionando. Seguí revisando porque esa versión fue la más armada de todas y funciona sin problemas.

gonza, se mide siempre respecto a masa, punta negra en gnd.

Saludos


----------



## verssany

tengo un problema con el taco agan de cuenta que ya lo arme todo y lo conecto pero nose me levantaningun led pero al mover los presetlos que son para ajustar el principio y final de la escala si se mueven y el relevador tamvien seactiva pero al acelerar no prende naday ya baje la resistencia de 47 k ohms i nada alguien me puede ayudar  olvide desir que es el6.10 c


----------



## nicolas_biancotti

Muchachoos, Esta vivo!!! Le baje la resistencia de 47k a 10k , regulando los presets para lograr la mayor cantidad de leds prendidos y llegue a 2. Hoy le cambio el preset de 22k por uno de 47k a ver si llego al fondo de la escala. Si con este cambio no llegara al fondo, podria bajar mas la resistencia de 47k? o ya estoy haciendo cualquiera?
Gracias chicos, esta costando pero va.


----------



## mnicolau

Es raro que hayas tenido que cambiar esa resistencia de entrada, así que revisando un poco mejor la foto que subiste, encontré que al preset horizontal de la derecha le pusiste uno de 4.7k! Ahí está tu problema... según el 6.10c, debería ser de 22k pero colocá de 47k mejor.
La conversión de tensión está bajísima con ese preset de 4.7k, por eso no funciona la escala.

PD: revisá la resistencia que está al lado del bc327, usaste 2,2k cuando debería ser 22k. Al igual que la que está al lado del 3914. La que está entre medio de los presets está correcta, debe ser 2.2k ahí.

Saludos


----------



## nicolas_biancotti

mnicolau dijo:


> Es raro que hayas tenido que cambiar esa resistencia de entrada, así que revisando un poco mejor la foto que subiste, encontré que al preset horizontal de la derecha le pusiste uno de 4.7k! Ahí está tu problema... según el 6.10c, debería ser de 22k pero colocá de 47k mejor.
> La conversión de tensión está bajísima con ese preset de 4.7k, por eso no funciona la escala.
> 
> PD: revisá la resistencia que está al lado del bc327, usaste 2,2k cuando debería ser 22k. Al igual que la que está al lado del 3914. La que está entre medio de los presets está correcta, debe ser 2.2k ahí.
> 
> Saludos


Si, lo de los presets es porque como un gil los puse al reves pero eso y las resistencias lo arregle antes de cambiar la res de 47k. Cambio el preset de 22 por el de 47 y si no llueve lo pongo en el auto.
Gracias che, luego te comento!


----------



## jeg992

que tal saludos a toda la gente que le gusta este arte ciencia tanto como  a mi y a estudiar experimentar y disfrutar este tan fructuso arteciencia que puede cambiar al mundo y darnos un espacio en la historia  FELICICITACION ESPECIAL AL COLEGA M.Nicolau por su tan creativa aplicacion  bueno aprovechando el post una pregunta alguien a probrado cambiar el capacitor ceramico de  220nf  por algun otro  valor en que afecta cambiar ese valor lo que pasa que me es dificil consequir capacitor en ese valor    por sus respùestas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por el comentario, armaste la 6.10c parece.
Variando ese capacitor cambia la tensión de salida del conversor. A mayor capacidad, mayor carga y mayor tensión pero la proporcionalidad se vá perdiendo a medida que aumenta la frecuencia.
Con menor capacidad la tensión es menor pero la linealidad mejora.
Usá 100[nF] ahí.

camh, en el 1º post tenés la última versión.

Saludos


----------



## camh21

hola mnicolau la ultima version es el 7.10 en ese archivo viene lo q es la placa con el tacometro y el shift ligh quisiera saber si ese funciona o hay otra version porque hay otra pero estan separadas y en el 7.10 vienen las dos es na sola placa cual me recomiendas armar  gracias

me puedes oner el archi del 6.10 cual es este??


----------



## nicolas_biancotti

Mariano, te cuento que despues de un par de "chanchadas" logre llenar los 10 led. El shift light anda joya. Cuando accioné el pulsador es como que cortaba a muy bajas vueltas y despues de 3 0 4 cortes se paro el motor, supongo que lo tengo configurado muy bajo. Otro tema, me podrias explicar mas o menos para que es la resistencia de 22k que va de la tension de los led, a la pata 17(led nº 9)porque en la version 7 no la pusistes, y cuando pongo la llave selectora del corte conectada a ese led se acciona el rele pero no vuelve, queda trabado ahi.
Gracias!! que emocion acelerar y que se muevan los leds!!


----------



## gonza7895

hola mnicolau como andas? conecte el cabe en donde me dijiste pero tampooco pasa nada y cuando tomo la tencion del jumper se prende apenas el primer led y me indica q hay 5 vol. no 9 como me habias dicho . cambio los preset por unos mas chicos o debe se otra cosa?


----------



## mnicolau

Gonza, no habrás usado un LM7805 en lugar de un LM7809 por las dudas? Eso explicaría los 5[V] y de paso impediría que el circuito funcione correctamente. Hacé el cambio por el regulador correcto.

Nicolás, controlás la velocidad de corte con el valor "cap" y si lo seteás demasiado bajo es normal que pase eso también.

Esa resistencia era un intento de impedir el comportamiento que mencionás con el relay, como no solucionaba nada, lo saqué.

camh, yo subo las últimas versiones al 1º post, la que encontrás ahí es la última disponible y que funciona correctamente. La 6.10c también funcionaba sin problemas.

Saludos


----------



## gonza7895

hola mnicolau el q estoy usando es uno q dice KA7809 el de la casa de electronica me dijo q era lo mismo


----------



## lunadavid

ante todo hola y muy buena la info mnicolau. verssany yo tengo una zanella ztt enduro y arme la version 7.10 y tambien me ocurrio lo mismo que vos. no me levantaba la escala al acelerar y reemplace el convertidor por el lm2917 q figura en tacometro digital de la pagina del club reno fuego y solucionado el tema. espero te sirva. sludos muy bueno el foro.https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/images/smilies/aplauso.gif


----------



## mnicolau

Esos 5 V están mal, medí la tensión en la pata derecha del 7809 haber si mediste bien... Sí no hay 9V pensá en cambiar el regulador...
Saludos


----------



## jeg992

que tal mariano  saludos por las prisas de ver funcionando el circuito intente empezar por el mas simple el 610 el cual no he podido hechar  andar y despues de quemar un puño de leds y un lm  he decido empezar de nuevo con mas calma pero tengo una duda para que sirve la salida de dotbar que sale dela pata 3 y 9 creo esta en todas las versiones pero yo estoy intentando primero con la 610 oye he estado intentado  probarlo con un generador de funciones con onda senoidal y diente de sierra con pulsos del orden d 100 a 250 hz solo probar que funcione puede funcionar asi el circuito o necesio un ancho de pulso  mas adecuado o a que frecuencia responde el c.i. por tu atencion gracias


----------



## nicolas_biancotti

jeg992 xon 16 hz tenes 1020 pm y con 100 hz tenes 6000 rpm. Prova entre esos valores, y te diria que de forma de onda pongas una cuadrada. 

En el mio esta casi todo andando, solo me falta que en la pata del led 9 tengo 12v, ese led anda bien, pero cuando configuro el corte en ese led, el relay se queda pegado, no vuelve y se me apaga el motor.
Saludos!


----------



## mafelectronica

El viejo y querido led 9, pata 11 del LM.....ya lo supe sufrir en la pag. 26  #520 en adelante .... supuse solución pero .....sigue siendo un misterio...


----------



## nicobat47

hola como andan .. estoy haciendo el circuito 6.10.. ya compre todo lo unico queria preg. lo voy a usar en una moto q levanta aprox 10000 vueltas.. lei q se podia cambiar el preset de 22 por uno de 47 .. sera necesario en mi caso ??y queria saber si en los videos del principio que capacitor tiene si el de 2.2 o el de 4.7 para la velocidad de los led.. gracias un abraso


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Nico, sí, deberías hacer el cambio del preset.
Respecto al capacitor, yo usé siempre 4,7[uF].

Saludos


----------



## jeg992

saludos  gracias a nicolas  por la respuesta de la frecuencia  y por fin termine mi montaje dejo la imagen de como me quedo veinte leds despues y  un lm quemado y lo probe con un generador de funcion con onda cuadrada pero ha 300 y pico hz  solo alcanzada a encender el cuarto led  pero variando la amplitud dela onda los hacia prender correctamente asi es que entonces lo que controla es el ancho de onda y la frecuencia  osea que el pulso que llega de cdi aparte de ir  aumentando el periodo aumenta el ancho dela onda  estoy en lo correcto o me equivoco espero la opinion de algun colega que lo tenga claro  por su atencion gracias.
  PSDATA: en cuanto lo monte en la poderosa psteo el vide
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





o


----------



## pernia

Buenas, soy nuevo es este foro, Me llamo Pablo, y acabo de terminar un FP de electromecanica, pero en electronica estoy un poco pez, llegue aqui buscando informacion sobre como fabricar un Shift Light casero, os cuento mi idea:

Solamente quiero el Shift Light, con un solo lez, que sea configurable, es decir, puedas elegir las rpms a las que se encienda, mi idea es la siguiente, aunque creo que no es posible:

Sacar la señal cuadrada del borne negativo de la bobina, o del cable que lleva la señal al tacometro del vehiculo, a ese cable un potenciometro, y el led, de esa manera con el potenciometro regular la corriente que le llega al led, asi cuando la tension sea menor a tantos voltios se encienda, pero el problema se me presenta en que la señal cuadrada de rpms varia en frecuencia, y no en amplitud, lo cual seria siempre la misma tension, con mas o menos frecuencia, entonces no se muy bien como podria realizarlo, si me podeis dar unos consejos, decirme como hacerlo, informar de lo que sea, os lo agradeceria mucho.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## mnicolau

Jeg, en la entrada del conversor, hay un TR NPN, la tensión de la onda debe ser lo suficientemente alta como para saturarlo correctamente, puede ser por eso que pasó lo que comentás...

pernia, bienvenido al foro. Para hacer lo que comentás, no es tan simple... Necesitarías un conversor de frecuencia-tensión, luego comparar esa tensión proporcional a las RPMs con una de referencia y así podrás elegir en qué momento disparar el shift light.
Otra opción.. armás la placa que propongo en este tema y usás sólo la etapa del shift-light; y si más adelante se te ocurre usar un limitador, o una escala de leds para representar las RPM, ya tenés la placa hecha.

Saludos


----------



## pernia

Muchas gacias, sabia yo que no hera tan facil, puedes ponerme el enlace con los datos de la placa para montar? Un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

De nada...
Revisá el 1º post, ahí está la última versión que hice.

Saludos


----------



## viktor81

Hola gente, mnicolau tengo una consulta, discúlpen mi ignorancia, ya tengo todos los componentes de la lista para armar el tacometro, pero puede ser que tenga que comprar unas llaves selectoras y un pulsador por que en los esquema de conexión dice eso y no tengo idea de como las pido  bueno espero tú respuesta pronto por que estoy ansioso por empezar armar lo jajaja gracias capo. Ah en la lista hay 3 capacitóres que dicen que son para llegar al corte deseado no entiendo sí tengo que cambiar alguno después en el circuito o como es?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola viktor, bienvenido al foro...
Las llaves selectoras y el pulsador son opcionales, de acuerdo al sistema que quiera usar cada uno para activar el shift y el limitador. Las llaves selectoras vienen de distintas cantidades de polos, yo uso de 3 o 5 por lo general, mientras mayor cantidad tenga, mayor el precio.
En el FAQ hay más info sobre esas cosas, revisalo.

Saludos


----------



## viktor81

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola viktor, bienvenido al foro...
> Las llaves selectoras y el pulsador son opcionales, de acuerdo al sistema que quiera usar cada uno para activar el shift y el limitador. Las llaves selectoras vienen de distintas cantidades de polos, yo uso de 3 o 5 por lo general, mientras mayor cantidad tenga, mayor el precio.
> En el FAQ hay más info sobre esas cosas, revisalo.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias por responder tan rapido. o sea lo que entendi en el faq es que con una llave selectora de 2 polo puedo configurar cuando va a prender el shift en el led que yo quiera, y con otra llave para que haga el corte. Bueno capo hoy lo voy armar y te digo como quedo, espero no quemar nada ya que los IC me costaron un monton conseguirlos, tampoco hay capacitores de 47mf, el unico que consegui era un cuadrado grande espero que no afecte esto, por cierto la mayoria de los capacitores que consegui son de 35v me dijieron que no afecta por que no es mucha la diferencia, lo mismo que uno de los preset me lo dieron de 25k, el resto de la lista todo bien. Si funciona subo fotos jajaja del lio que voy armar.....


----------



## jeg992

Saludos  a todos los come plomo jejeje perdon aficionados ala  electronica aqui reportandome con la novedad que tuve que cambiar el capacitor electrolitico  de 4.7 a 10 mf solo el que va al potenciometro 22k que va l señal del c.i. y me anduvo de perlas el tacometro  esla version 610 pero aver si me orienta el Master nicolau porque se queda encendido el shiflight y no me encieden con la misma intensidad los leds  los primero 4 encienden perfecto pero conforme va subiendo la escala va bajando la intesidad todos los leds son de altobrillo   y ambos preset  estan al maximo  atodas las respuetas gracias por su atencion y a seguir experimetando con este tan apasionanate montaje  que nos ha legado el Master Nicolau


----------



## mnicolau

Hola jeg, al subir el capacitor a 10uF, la respuesta de la escala es más lenta. Lo que tendrías que haber hecho es aumentar el preset de 22k a 47k como se había recomendado.

El shift queda encendido siempre? sea cual sea el led activador elegido? Si es así, revisá la conexión del transistor.

El problema que tenés con el brillo de los leds es que no debería usarse de alto brillo, el IC entrega una cierta corriente seteada por led y los leds de alto brillo consumen bastante más que eso. La prueba que podrías hacer es disminuir la resistencia de 1k que se encuentra debajo del IC, llevala a 560 Ohm, eso te va dar unos 22mA por led.
Si hacés el cambio anterior, también deberías cambiar la R de 2,2k por 1,2k, así se mantiene la Vref.

Si seguís teniendo problemas.. deberías usar leds comunes y volver los valores de las resistencias como estaban antes.

Saludos


----------



## nicobat47

necesito de su conocimiento .. que resistencia tengo q usar para poder conectar un led de alta luminosidad color azul a 12v... es todo lo q me fata para terminar con todo .. muchas gracias..


----------



## viktor81

Capo una última duda, capacitór de 47 nf = 0,047 uf ? Y el preset de 22k puede ser el que está identificado con 222 o 223 ? Gracias.


----------



## bebeto

Necesitas un poco de Ley de Ohm...

te doy la formula principal y de ahí despejamos para que la comprendas: 

Como muchos le dicen REI: E = R*I

Por lo tanto, para nuesto led, tenemos en cuenta lo siguiente: 

Cadida de tensión sobre el LED: 3.3V para ese color.
Consumo del Led: 0.02 A

Ahora tomamos esos dos datos y nos vamos a la fórmula:

E de alimentación: 13V (tomemos 13V ya que el alternador nos genera una Sobre tensión, necesaria para cargar la batería que en realidad es 14, pero con 13 vamos bien)
Caida de E sobre el LED 3.3V
Consumo del LED: 0.02A

Por lo tanto analizamos lo siguiente: Necesito 3.3V con un consumo de 0.02A, pero tengo 13V. Entonces:

13V-3.3V ( ya que de esos 13 necesito 3.3V para el Led )
0.02A de consumo.

y con la formulita enterior nos queda:

13V-3.3V=¿R?*0.02A

R=13V-3.3V/0.02A

R=9.7V/0.02A

R=485Ohms

¿De que potencia? 

Te queda de deber buscarlo en internet como hacer los calculos... suficiente por hoy



viktor81 dijo:


> Capo una última duda, capacitór de 47 nf = 0,047 uf ? Y el preset de 22k puede ser el que está identificado con 222 o 223 ? Gracias.


 

El capacitor sí está bien... pero en la tienda no le vas a decir: emmm deme uno de 0.047uF, mejor decile capacitor de 47nF, te digo para q no te cobre de más solo por hacerle pensar... ejje

La R variable es: 222-> 2200-> 2.2K
223->22000->22K


Para Nico:

Ley de ohm
Ley de Watt


----------



## viktor81

Gracias capo, no sabes como estoy transpirando haciendo el dibujo de la plaqueta. Jajaja tenés razón sabes lo que demoraron en darme toda la lista de componentes. Bueno voy a seguir dibujando y después cualquier cosa te vuelvo a molestar capo. Sos un groso


----------



## bebeto

Te recomiendo el metodo de planchado para realizar la placa... En internet y en el foro hay mucha información sobre el metodo.

Ahí dejo como queda la placa con el metodo de la plancha.


----------



## mnicolau

viktor81 dijo:


> Gracias capo, no sabes como estoy transpirando haciendo el dibujo de la plaqueta.



Mmm ojo... debés estar haciéndolo invertido. Está hecho el pcb para transferirlo con la plancha como te comenta bebeto, si lo hacés a mano tal cual está en el pdf, te va a quedar invertido cuando dés vuelta la placa y no va a funcionar.

Saludos


----------



## gonza7895

hola mnicolau como andas ? revise la tencion en la pata derecha y da 5v se ve q el KA no es lo mismo q el LM ,me decis en donde compras los componentes porq en la zona q estoy es todo caro mas q el doble q el precio q comentastes , y no tienen todos los componentes, muchas gracias por la ayuda , un abrazo


----------



## viktor81

mnicolau dijo:


> Mmm ojo... debés estar haciéndolo invertido. Está hecho el pcb para transferirlo con la plancha como te comenta bebeto, si lo hacés a mano tal cual está en el pdf, te va a quedar invertido cuando dés vuelta la placa y no va a funcionar.
> 
> Saludos



Capo, lo que hice fue imprimir el pcb y le coloque un papel carbonico alreves y lo redibuje asi obtuve el pcb para calcalrlo a la plaqueta. Ya lo hice no quedo muy lindo pero lo hice, ahora lo tengo que probar pero estoy viendo que arriba del relay inversor tengo un componente CAP y mi duda es si ese es el que en se tiene que cambiar para encontrar el corte deseado, o sea le pongo para empezar uno de 4.7[uF]?


----------



## mnicolau

Ahh bien, así sí puede ser entonces.
El valor del "cap" a usar está en la lista de componentes, probá con esos valores a ver cual te convence más en cuanto a velocidad de corte.

Gonza, si tenés 5[V] tiene que ser un 7805 o se equivocaron al imprimirle el nombre jaja. Buscá un 7809 que regula a 9[V] . De dónde sos? yo compro en Santa Fe capital los componentes...

Saludos


----------



## nicobat47

Bueno... termine el tacómetro 6.10... En la primera anduvo de 10... Falta ajustar algunas cosas pero sin problemas... Gracias a todos por su ayuda... les dejaria fotos pero nose como subirlas..


----------



## bebeto

nicobat47 dijo:


> Bueno... termine el tacómetro 6.10... En la primera anduvo de 10... Falta ajustar algunas cosas pero sin problemas... Gracias a todos por su ayuda... les dejaria fotos pero nose como subirlas..


 
Para las fotos: cuando vas a responder.. pones en avanzado, una vez ahí bajas un poco y pone gestionar archivos adjuntos.. lo demás.. ya te vas a dar cuenta... 

Suerte


----------



## nicobat47

bueno ahora si .. desp cuando lo termine de ajustar subo el video.. grac


----------



## mnicolau

Quedó muy bueno incorporado nicobat.. esperamos ese video.

Saludos


----------



## gonza7895

soy de buenos aires , ezeiza ,a un par de km del aeropuerto ,bueno voy a cambiarlo y despues te cuento . saludos


----------



## nicobat47

bueno termine de poner el taco en la moto.. yo se q mi moto levanta 10000 rpm max y tmb se q en 5ta a 4000 rpm levanta 60.. cuando calibro todo para q funcione asi desp no me prende mas de 5 leds.. nose por q .. si alguin me puede ayudar grac


----------



## mnicolau

Decime el rango de tensión que tenés con la moto regulando y a altas rpm, así vemos qué pasa... Tenés que medir la tensión en el pin 5 del LM3914 (respecto a masa).

Saludos


----------



## viktor81

Capo necesito ayuda, estoy conectando los cables a la moto, ya tengo conectado todos los del borne de 3 (batería, masa y leds) la del shift y ahora está la que va al positivo de la bobina, bueno tengo la bobina con tres cables, dos arriba uno verde que es masa, y uno marrón y otro que sale más grueso que va a la bujía. Cual conecto a la plaqueta? Y el cdi no lo encuentro  sí alguien me da una mano desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## jeg992

que tal viktor 81 respuesta es simple nada mas te confundiste  un poco el cable  marron es que va a signal o señal  que viene del cdi  espero te ayude mi respuesta comenta tu resultado


----------



## viktor81

jeg una consulta por que estoy volviendo loco  entoces ese marrón que va enchufado a la bobina es el cdi? Y como lo empalmo a la plaqueta o sólo sacó un cable de ahí al borne? Y el positivo de la bobina es el cable grueso que va a la bujía? Ese lo tengo que poner al borne de la plaqueta? Gracias amigo por la respuesta anterior


----------



## jeg992

que tal viktor no te desesperes mira que yo no he podido  hacer prender todos los leds correctamente y he quemado como 10 o mas leds y un lm39 por estar tratando de medir los voltajes  pero asi es este arte- ciencia Nikola Tesla(mi idolo)gasto toda su fortuna en un invento que nunca vio funciona asi es que animo.
mira como te decia el cale marron que comentas es el pulso la frecuencia que va convertir en tension el c.i. al parecer veo que estar armando la version 7c y si tienes que sacar un cable al borne dela placa solo son 3 cable el que va chasis y el k viene del cdi y ala bujia que es alta tension ni se te ocurra probar ahi si checas hay 2  bobinas me imagino que el otro positivo lo sacas dela bobina de baja que esta cerca dela bateria es una bobina tambien de 3 cables creo ese es el positivo y digo creo porque yo no he armado la version 7 y si estoy en un error que nos ilumine el gran M.Nicolau


----------



## mnicolau

Así es.. el cable marrón es el que tenés que usar. Lo que vas a hacer es desconectar ese cable de la bobina y conectarlo en el borne izquierdo de la bornera "bobina". Luego agregás un cable entre el borne derecho de esa misma bornera y el lugar en donde desconectaste el cable marrón, se entiende? De esta forma queda conectado en serie el contacto normal cerrado del relay, tal como figura en el esquema que mostré en el pdf.

Saludos


----------



## viktor81

Ok  gracias por la paciencia, osea en el lado izquierdo del borne conecto el cable marrón que desconectó de la bobina, y sacó un cable del lado derecho del borne y lo conecto donde estaba el marrón en la bobina. Bueno no aguanté así que enchufe los los cables como en el esquema a la batería y masa, para ver sí prendían los leds, lo único que conseguí es que se me quemó lm7809  no importa mañana lo reemplazo e intentamos otra vez


----------



## bebeto

Hola...

Ya casi terminado mi corte... les voy dejando una foto para que lo vean.
Solo me falta el LM ya que en mi ciudad no lo tenían, en cuanto lo tenga y lo ponga en marcha... Subo un videito...

Suerte


----------



## zeta_bola_1

bebeto, te olvidaste el vid jeje


----------



## viktor81

Bueno, gente no tuve exito, algo hice mal por que hice todas las conexiones como en el esquema, lo unico que prendio fue un solo led pero el ultimoooo!!!!!, despues no funciono el limitador probe moviendo el preset de 22k y despues movi los otros y nada, volvio a recalentar el lm7809 asi que renuncio jajajaja despues veo si lo hago otra vez. no tengo las herramientas para medir si el lm7809 esta entregando los 9 volts y bueno lo dejo ahi guardado y tendre que morir en la casa de moto y pagar no menos de $200 jajajaja


----------



## mnicolau

Muy buena la caja bebeto, quedó bien prolija.. falta hacerlo funcionar nomás y queda completo .

Viktor, tu principal problema estuvo en dibujar a mano la placa, ahí siempre se cometen errores y veo que lo tuviste, ya que el 7809 no debería quemarse ni siquiera recalentarse. Te diría que pruebes una última vez, pero transfiriendo la placa con el método de la plancha, buscá en el foro que hay muuchos temas hablando de eso. Es un proceso muy fácil y te asegurás que en el pcb no haya ningún problema al menos.

Saludos


----------



## viktor81

si capo, voy a probar otra vez pero con el metodo de la plancha, ahora te hago una consulta. Cuando termine todo otra vez, y conecto todos los cables a la moto, que tengo que notar que me hace saber que la plaqueta funciona, o sea enciendo la moto y se prende algun led o si acelero se produce el corte no se algo que me de la señal de que solo me falta configurar nada mas los preset jajajaja despues subo fotos del desastre que hice


----------



## mnicolau

Ni bien conectes y alimentes no vas a notar nada realmente, para facilitar las cosas, comenzá con los presets horizontales tirados todo hacia la derecha (al preset vertical lo dejás en el medio). Esa calibración no es nada buena pero deberías notar encendidos los leds seguramente, a partir de ahí jugás un poco con ellos hasta calibrarlo. Está explicado cómo hacerlo y para qué sirve cada uno.


----------



## ldiomedi24

Hola gente. El fin de semana anterior me dedique a full a armar y terminar el proyecto, y hoy a la tarde lo probe en mi 128. Estoy que salto en una pata porque se prendieron los leds, aunque tengo un par de problemas todavia. Enumero:
1) al arrancar el motor, se encienden los 4 primeros leds de la escala. Jugando con el preset de la izquierda, no consegui hacer que se apaguen. Acelero el auto y la escala sube y me prende todos los leds, pero al desacelerar, baja hasta el cuarto led y no mas. Probe con el preset de la derecha (el de 2.2 k) y este lo que hizo fue aumentarme el numero de leds con el motor en ralenti. Me desconcerto porque se supone no tiene que ver con el inicio sino con el fin de la escala. Alguna idea?
2) Shift: tengo 2 leds rojos comunes de 10 mm (todos los leds son de 10 mm), supuestamente de 1.5 v segun el chabon que me los vendió conectados en serie con una R de 1 k (sera el valor correcto??). Probe setearlo en el led 8 y 9 de la escala. En ambos casos el taco anda igual, pero no prende el led seteado ni el shift. Acepto sugerencia.
3) Corte: una funcion interesante que funciono no sin sus dificultades. Tambien probe setearlo en el led 8 y 9. En el segundo caso, a unas 1800 rpm (referencia del taco original del auto) empieza a hacer el corte. Le puse un Cap de 100 y la verdad que me resulta satisfactoria la velocidad, aunque voy a probar con otros valores para ver que onda. En el led 8 el motor se para. Solucion?

Me quedaria probar el limitador, pero es algo que no voy a usar por lo que no me calienta. Tengo armada la version 7.10. No puedo subir fotos para que puedan ver como quedo la placa, y si logro hacerlo andar correctamente, prometo foto y videos. No sé si me falto algo de info. Saludos gente y gracias por el aporte. Es genial para los que sabemos poco de electronica llevar a cabo cosas asi. 

PD: la barra de puntos anda joya, pero prefiero la escala

Lucas


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gente..

German, por lo que comentás estás teniendo varios problemas. Los transistores son los correctos? Se encuentran en buen estado? De dónde estás tomando la alimentación?
Eso de que se quieren apagar los leds cuando llega al shift es muy raro, algo mal estás conectando, además de que se está disparando el relay en cualquier momento... Subite una foto así revisamos la placa, tema soldaduras y pistas quisiera ver .
Si, en la salida del shift hay 12[V], por eso están dibujadas las resistencias en el esquema.

Idiomedi, el preset de la derecha lo que hace es establecer el alcance máximo de la escala, pero esto va a incidir también en el inicio ya que el IC lo que hace es dividir el alcance máximo por 10 y eso es lo que representa en cada led; por lo tanto si subís el alcance, sube el mínimo también.
Lo que habría que hacer es setear el alcance máximo primero pegando algunas aceleradas y viendo de cubrir los leds deseados, una vez hecho esto, corregimos la cantidad de leds encendidos en ralentí, con el preset izquierdo. Si hecho esto igualmente no podés corregir el mínimo (cosa que no debería pasar), avisame y te doy alguna solución para levantar más el mínimo todavía.

2) Si al llegar al led seteado no enciende ni el mismo ni el shift, revisá el transistor que está encima de la bornera del shift, fijate si dice BC327, parecería que no. Respecto al led, yo usaría 470 Ohm con los 2 leds en serie.

3) 1800 RPM es muy bajo como para limitar, debe ser por esa razón que se para el auto...

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

marian, segun el auto es eso, en el unito qeu lo puse yo a 2000 corta lo mas bien. lo que hay que acordarse siempre es uqe el motor debe de estar caliente para hacer la prueba, segun mis pruebas si lo hacia con el apenas caliente se apagaba si lo limitaba a un bajo regimen de revoluciones

saludos


----------



## ldiomedi24

Muy rapida la respuesta. El transistor dice BC32725, que tengo entendio es lo mismo que BC327. Al preset derecho lo estuve moviendo a ambos extremos y solo tuve el comportamiento dicho. Lo de setear quiere decir regular ese preset justo al alcance de la escala deseado? porque me cubre toda la escala en ambos extremos del preset. Ya voy a volver a probar. Al shift le voy a cambiar la R y te digo que paso. Lo del corte me intriga. Si seteado en el led 9 me corta a 1800, en el 10 lo hara con algunas rpms mas, pero eso no me deja muchas posibilidades de eleccion de corte. 2 y una a bajas revoluciones. Tendra que ver este comportamiento con lo que sucede en la escala del taco?
Otra preguntilla: creo haber leido en algun lado del post que se puede acelerar la reaccion de la escala, pero no me acuerdo donde ni como. Como lo hago?
Gracias mnicolau. Un groso. Saludos


----------



## bebeto

Vengo con estupendas noticias: 

Una vez que llegó el LM, soldé el zocalo, revisé las pistas soldaduras... y demás partes que puedan quenerar un corto.
Me decidí a conectar el corte ( sin el IC ), lo dejé un tiempo conectado tomé la temperatura de regulador ( al tacto ), de los transistores, medí tensiones, y todo perfecto. Desconecto la alimentación, pongo el LM en el zócalo, conecto de nuevo, acelero y lo que era de esperar no sucedió pero sí otra cosa.. el relay conectaba, pero no realizaba el corte, miro el tacometro original del auto ( ya que no le puse leds ) y marcaba 0 . aceletro otra vez mirando el tacometro y cuando llegaba a 3500 conectaba el relay y caía nuevamente a 0 el tacometro, y ahí me di cuenta de que había cortado el cable de señar para el tacómetro  ( esque salían 2 cables del borne negativo 1 del distribuidor y otro hacia el taco ) Corrijo eso y listo a la perfección, solo me queda hacerle una calibración mas fina, ya que con el taco lo fuimos calibrando, pero me voy a montar una barrita de leds para probarlo.



Cualquier duda que tengan no voy a dudar en responder, y no tengan miedo, hagan las cosas tranquilos, realizen el PCB hasta obtener un resultado agradable y prolijo. no se apuren por terminarlo ya! miren bien polaridades y tomen precauciones a la hora de probar dejen calentar el motor así no rompemos nada.

PD: Mnicolau si recordas como es que se llama el tema donde se habla como realizar PCB serias tan amable de decirme el nombre, ya que tengo una variación del metodo de la plancha el cual me resultó a la perfección.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

eso del tacometro me paso en un volkswagen gol de los viejitos, conecte todo y no limitaba. le diej al flaco que mire el tablero, la cara cuando vio la agujita quedarse en el lugar jajajajajajajajajajaja. lo del gol fue cuando se lo puse a la camioneta, que como no andaba pense que era por los platinos y al final era un integrado quemado de fabrica


saludos


----------



## jeg992

saludos por fin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 traigo el video pero conla novedada que no puedo hacer que prenda toda la escaLa ya probe cambiando capacitores cambie los preset n0 de valor si por si estuvieran mal bueno dejo el video para que me den su opinion para ver como encarar este problema  que ya no se por donde  buscarle



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Wz54Rf9n5I


----------



## javier397

yo quiero hacer uno que sea solo shift light con regulacion y que sea universal, tipo los comerciales!! o sea que no lleve demasiada calibracion!
alguien tiene algo que sirva???


----------



## zeta_bola_1

este mismo te sirve para lo qeu quieras, usas solo la parte uqe queres, es universal y no lleva casi nada de calibracion


----------



## benetnasch

Hola, gracias por el trbajp me viene de maravillas, justo necesitaba esto para un sitema de control en lazo cerrado


----------



## Nahuelb

hola tengo una duda para que sirve las llaves selectoras del shift y del limitador que cambias con eso?

tenes hecha la placa en algun programa de diseño de plaquetas como ser protel o algo asi? por que nose como puedo hacer para pasarla del archivo pdf a un programa para diseño de plaqueta. gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Vamos gente... lo de las selectoras se comentó algo así como 15 veces en las últimas 20 páginas, además se encuentra en el FAQ del 1º post, a leer antes de consultar porque se llena el tema de posts repetidos sino.

Nahuel, bievenido al foro... desde el pdf imprimís el pcb directo (fijate la última página del pdf).

Jeg, medí la tensión en el pin 5 del 3914, en ralentí y acelerando como para determinar el rango de tensión que debería cubrir la escala, hecho esto te comento cómo deberías calibrar los presets.

Saludos


----------



## Nahuelb

hola otra pregunta viste que en el FAQ dice que si no pones los leds del tacometro le tenes que poner una resistencia de 560 ohms. entoces seria que yo tengo que poner una resistencia de 560 ohms en cada salida que voy a utilizar(sea pulsador, shift y corte)?


----------



## mnicolau

Nahuelb dijo:


> hola otra pregunta viste que en el FAQ dice que si no pones los leds del tacometro le tenes que poner una resistencia de 560 ohms. entoces seria que yo tengo que poner una resistencia de 560 ohms en cada salida que voy a utilizar(sea pulsador, shift y corte)?



Idealmente.. sí. Pero funciona bien sin colocarlas también.

Saludos


----------



## germann24n

hola gente ,,, bueno les traigo un video es para mostrarle como quedo, por q no esta terminado ,, falta q ponga el shift light y poner un led amarillo por q lo remplace con un verde ,, ya q aca no encuentro nada de electronica,, bueno ,, anda todo, el limitador esta en el 3 led muy bajas rpm ni se siente ,, es q no puse todo ,, tengo q pensar aver como voy a poner todo (corte, pulsador, shift) ,en q led, quiero decir... pero con la ansiedad de q me anduvo lo filme jaja 
aca va el primer video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AF-VoPhqXP4
bueno ,,, ya avance un pokito mas pero este es el video q tengo ,, cuando ya arme la moto y este todo terminado subo el ultimo
gracias a todosss!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Excelente German! La calibración 10 puntos... lo único que le haría, es bajarle un poco el capacitor en la entrada del IC (el que era 4,7[uF] originalmente, vos lo tenés algo más grande parecería), así la escala se hace más algo más agil. 
El resto muy bueno y prolijo .

Saludos


----------



## germann24n

huu ,, muchas ggraciasss chee!! alfin lo estoi terminando ,, me costo bastante todo por q era la primera vez q hacia algo de esto pero despues de hacer la plaqueta 2 veces y quemar y rompper unas cuantas cosas jaj ,,ya esta casi listo,,

isisi vos sabes q el de 47 [uf] lo habia puesto pero no se por q despues puse el otro ,, el q es de color marron ,, por q vi en una foto de otro q tenia ese ,, y yo habia comprado los dos ,, ahora lo cambio aver q onda,,,

la calibracion ,,, me costo un poco bastante jaja ,, por el tema de q no habia pensado lo de q el motor este caliete o frio ,, (levanta mucho mejor las vueltas),, entonses por ejemplo lo probaba una noche con el motor caliente me quedaba joya
 y al otro dia
 ya no podia llenar la escala ,, por q me parecia q iba a sacar  la viela jaj,,
pero bueno ,, de los errores se aprenden ,, imaginate q rompi 2 preset de tanto girar y girar jaja ,,

bueno otra vez te digo ,, muchisimas gracias mncolau,, y a todos los q me aportaron datos interesantes

salu2


----------



## Nahuelb

una pregunta mnicolau que es ese dot/bar que aparece en el esquema de la plaqueta?


----------



## bebeto

Nahuelb dijo:


> una pregunta mnicolau que es ese dot/bar que aparece en el esquema de la plaqueta?


 
El lo que hace que puedas elegir que se prendan todos los leds correlativos a medida que aumentan las RPM, o que a medida que esta aumenta se prenda un solo led por vez ¿se entiende?

Si lo dejas sin conectar prende por punto, si haces el puente van prendiendo correlativos


----------



## ldiomedi24

Hola gente. 


mnicolau dijo:


> Lo que habría que hacer es setear el alcance máximo primero pegando algunas aceleradas y viendo de cubrir los leds deseados, una vez hecho esto, corregimos la cantidad de leds encendidos en ralentí, con el preset izquierdo. Si hecho esto igualmente no podés corregir el mínimo (cosa que no debería pasar), avisame y te doy alguna solución para levantar más el mínimo todavía.
> 
> Saludos



Probe seteando el alcance maximo de la escala y luego el minimo. El el primer caso el preset quedo ubicado casi todo hacia el lado izquierdo. El preset izquierdo quedo totalmente a la izquierda y todavia me quedan encendidos por lo menos los 3 primeros leds. Cual seria una solucion y mejor aún, cual sería el problema? si le cambio el preset de 4.7 k por uno de 2.2 k, alcanzará a prender la escala?

En el shift seteado en el led 8 y sin acelerar, mido con el voltimetro 0.3 v y cuando llega al led seteado marca algo mas de 12 v, por lo que al no encenderse los leds del shift, creo que estan quemados. Ahora, si seteo el led 9, tengo 13 v sin acelerar en la bornera del shift. Por que puede ser?

Dijiste que habia que bajarle el valor a un capacitor para obtener agilidad en la escala. En la version 7.10 hay uno de 10 uF justo debajo del integrado. Es ese? o el otro de 4.7 al lado de la bornera del shift?

Sin mas dudas de peso, saludos y gracias.

Lucas


----------



## mnicolau

No tenés ningún problema, simplemente que por alguna razón el rango de tensión es muy inusual. Dejá el preset de la derecha tal cual está, y cambiá el de la izquierda, subilo a 10K. Con eso deberías levantar el nivel lo suficiente.

Lo del led 9 se comentó bastante y quedó sin resolver todavía ya que es algo que no pasa siempre... cuando tenga tiempo haré unas pruebas.

El capacitor de 10[uF] es de filtrado del regulador, el otro es el que se toca.

Saludos


----------



## germann24n

che yo no se casi nada de esto ,, pero me paso q no podia llenar la escala ,, y probe con otro preset exactamente igual pero otro ,, la verdad no se q se le puede romper a un precer ,, por q andaba ,, pero no se , capas vino mal de fabrica o algo asi ,, puse otro y anduvo lo mas bien ,, por hay ya probaste esto , pero te doy mi experiencia 

salu2



jeg992 dijo:


> saludos por fin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traigo el video pero conla novedada que no puedo hacer que prenda toda la escaLa ya probe cambiando capacitores cambie los preset n0 de valor si por si estuvieran mal bueno dejo el video para que me den su opinion para ver como encarar este problema  que ya no se por donde  buscarle
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Wz54Rf9n5I[/QUOTE
> 
> che yo no se casi nada de esto ,, pero me paso q no podia llenar la escala ,, y probe con otro preset exactamente igual pero otro ,, la verdad no se q se le puede romper a un precer ,, por q andaba ,, pero no se , capas vino mal de fabrica o algo asi ,, puse otro y anduvo lo mas bien ,, por hay ya probaste esto , pero te doy mi experiencia
> 
> ,, no es de mala onda pero los led en la escala esa q los pusiste ,, pusiste el primer led q seria de 0 a 1000, lo pusiste en 1000 a 2000 no se si me entendes ,, y asi sucecibamente los otros ,, cuando el auto o moto este regulando va a estar a 900 por ejemplo y la escala te marcaria mil y el led ,, no se si me entendes ,, pero los pusiste corridos ,, por hai no te diste cuenta o lo hiciste a propocito te digo mi observacion nomas ,, suerte che espero q puedas solucionar el tema ese q de q no se llenan los led ,,
> 
> otra cosita ,, es un auto al parecer pero tene cuidado ,, por q casi fundo la moto probando la escala ,, se me quemo todo el aceite y me di cuenta a tiempo (gracias a dios q era muy bueno el aceite y alcanso pero habia quedado muyy bajo el nivel imaginate q es de 2 cm me habia quedado en un milimetro y medio ajjaj de pedo ,, pero bueno ,, eso por q estube 5 dias probando probando y probando
> por q no tenia los precet q iban y de porfiado
> bue no sigo mas
> 
> 
> saludoss suerte
> chauu


----------



## Nahuelb

como se hace para adjuntar una foto??


----------



## mnicolau

Click en "Responder" o en "Ir a Avanzado".
Una vez ahí, revisás debajo del cuadro de texto, un botón que dice "Gestionar Archivos Adjuntos", ahí subís los archivos al mensaje.

Saludos


----------



## germann24n

no pueo borrar mensajee por que?


----------



## Nahuelb

aca les dejo una fot de mi plaquetita... gracias mnicolau despues pongo un video...


----------



## germann24n

Nahuelb dijo:


> aca les dejo una fot de mi plaquetita... gracias mnicolau despues pongo un video...



holaa nahuelb ,,, muy linda, lo que no se , por q es tan chico el capacitor de 47 [uf]
todos los q vi son iguales ,pero bue por hai es lo mismo ,, mnicolau te va a decir mejor,,
lo probaste ya anda??


----------



## Nahuelb

hola germann24n todavia no la probe ahora en estos dias la voy a probar y voy ver como hago para subir un video. saludos.

la unica forma que la probe fue ponerle tension sin el integrado y ver si calentaba algun componente.


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Hola gente como va?
Les comento mi problema, arme el tacometro 7.10 y no funciona
Arme todo como es debido, probe sin el CI y no se calento ningun componente,
desconecto la bornera de alimentacion, pongo el integrado (controle de no ponerlo al revez) y cuando lo alimento... TAC, el rele!, como es obvio si el rele salta, el auto no arranca, desconecto, controlo de nuevo todo, encontre 2 transistores BC327 y ya que estaba los cambiaba, conecto, y de nuevo salta el rele.
Si muevo los preset, y pongo los 2 al mango, se empiezan a prender los leds, se llegan a prender 3 leds, 
El Led del shift light no se prende nunca.
Que puede estar pasando? Sera el CI que talvez es malo? Como puedo probarlo?
Talvez esta tarde compre el CI nuevo y los 3 transistores por las dudas, total los transistores son muy economicos

Saludos y Muchas Gracias desde ya!

PD: el Preset de 2.2K no lo consegui y puse uno de 2k


----------



## mnicolau

Ojo German que el capacitor correcto no es de 47[uF] sino 4.7[uF]. Si usás 47[uF] para a ser super lenta la escala del tacómetro.

Saludos


----------



## Nahuelb

hola fabry_nirvana podes subir una foto de tu plaqueta vista desde arriba? para ver si te podemos ayudar yo acabo de probar poniendole tension a la plaqueta y no se pega el rele.


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Nahuel, te comento. Ya solucione el problema.
El problema era que aparentemente el integrado tiene problemas con el Pin9, al conectarlo en el 10, funciono a la perfeccion, lo que si tardo mas en cortar, pero funciono. Asique muchas gracias por preocuparte Nahuel y Muchisimas Gracias Mariano por la ayuda!


----------



## viktor81

Hola mnicolau, bueno capo te cuento que hice todo de nuevo, compre todo otra vez y use el metodo plancha para el dibujo en la plaqueta, conecto todo a la moto y cuando la conecto a la bateria el (+) se prende el led del shift, y suena el relay y no me deja encender la moto, desconecto el + de la bateria reviso todo y todo ok, enciendo la moto pero cuando conecto el + a la bateria se prende el shift y un led de la escala y se apaga la moto, probe con todos los preset pero sigue igual, o sea lo raro es que sin encender la moto ya prende el led del shift y se activa el relay. Otra vez tomo temperatura el lm7809 asi que lo cambie por uno nuevo y sigue igual. Bueno te dejo algunas fotos para ver si vos me podes decir si hay algo mal. Gracias, igual estoy contecto por que en la primera que hice se quemo directamente y no prendio nada, en esta ya algo paso jaajaj seguire intentando. Gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## Nahuelb

hola hoy probe la plaquetita y tengo un problema con el pin 9. que se puede hacer? alguien mas tiene el mismo problema?. gracias....


----------



## bebeto

Nahuelb dijo:


> hola hoy probé la plaquetita y tengo un problema con el pin 9. que se puede hacer? alguien mas tiene el mismo problema?. gracias....



Todos tenemos el problema, por ahora no hay nada que hacer...  ese pin en TODOS los LM por alguna razón hace que se active el relay.

Suerte!


----------



## Nahuelb

ha gracias bebeto y como hacemos con el led que va en ese pin o no se prende? por que io no tengo puesto los led. va puse los 2 primeros y el ultimo para calibrarla a la plaquetita.


----------



## bebeto

El led del pin 9 enciende a la perfección,  lo único que por X razón Activa el relay sin encender el led


----------



## Nahuelb

ha bueno entonces. ese es el unico problema que tiene la plaqueta. pero esta muy bueno el proyecto me encanta....


----------



## zeta_bola_1

viktor81, que es ese cosote negro que tenes al lado del rele????


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> viktor81, que es ese cosote negro que tenes al lado del rele????



Pinta como un capacitor de poliester "un poco grande"...


----------



## mnicolau

Jeje si, es un capacitor de bastante tensión, pero ahí van 47[nF] un simple disco cerámico de 50[V] era suficiente.

Respecto al pin 9, ezavalla ya que estás por acá tal vez puedas iluminarnos... tenés idea de cómo podría solucionarse? Colocar una resistencia en paralelo al led correspondiente a dicho pin podría servir? Para semana santa me vuelvo a mi ciudad, si puedo hago pruebas con ese pin ya que no me había sucedido como había comentado antes...
La cuestión es que al parecer, usando ese led como disparador, activa inmediatamente el pnp asociado, encendiendo el shift o activando el relay según sea.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mnicolau dijo:


> Respecto al *pin 9*, ezavalla ya que estás por acá tal vez puedas iluminarnos... tenés idea de cómo podría solucionarse? Colocar una resistencia en paralelo al led correspondiente a dicho pin podría servir? Para semana santa me vuelvo a mi ciudad, si puedo hago pruebas con ese pin ya que no me había sucedido como había comentado antes...
> La cuestión es que al parecer, usando ese led como disparador, activa inmediatamente el pnp asociado, encendiendo el shift o activando el relay según sea.



Es que el pin 9 es el pin de MODO, no un pin de un LED. Que es lo que están conectando ahí?
El pin 9 está polarizado a 200mV por debajo de Vcc para que si lo dejás abierto opere en modo punto.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

no es el pin 9, es el led 9


----------



## mnicolau

Perdón... es el pin 11, led 9 .

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> no es el pin 9, es el led 9



Ahhh...es el pin 11. El bardo es que ese pin se usa para polarizar el comparador interno que fija el acarreo en modo punto cuando se usan mas de un LM3914 en cascada. Mirá este esquema del datasheet:



La tensión resultante en el pin 11 es inferior a Vled-0.6V y es probable que sea lo que dispara el PNP que activa el relay. A LED no lo molesta por que para que encienda necesita 1.8V o más de caída de tensión, así que con 0.6V ni se mosquea, pero por lo que veo, no hay una forma directa de zafar del problema.

Saludos!

EDITO:
Podés probar con poner una resistencia de 22K o 18K en paralelo con el LED 9, pero no creo que tire ese punto mas cerca de Vcc...pero como no hay ningún esquema detallado, nada se pierde con probar...


----------



## mnicolau

No sabía eso... gracias por la info Eduardo. Voy a tratar de hacer pruebas y les comento qué tal.

Saludos


----------



## viktor81

ezavalla dijo:


> Pinta como un capacitor de poliester "un poco grande"...



jajaja sí es el más chico que conseguí, me recorrí todas las casas de electrónica y no tenían el más chiquito, ayer conseguí uno de 100 volt es un poco más chico que el que está puesto pero es de 47 nf el que está en la plaqueta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mnicolau dijo:


> No sabía eso... gracias por la info Eduardo. Voy a tratar de hacer pruebas y les comento qué tal.



De nada!
Estaba pensando mientras dormía  y se me ocurrió que *tal vez* con un zenner entre el pin 11 del LM3914 y la base del PNP - y conservando la resistencia de polarización de la base a Vcc - sea posible desvincular la caída de tensión del LED driver, pero es una idea que no tiene mucho análisis , y quizás no sea necesario un zenner sino un par de diodos comunes, tipo 1N4148 o algo así....hay que estudiarlo.



Saludos!

PD: Donde está el esquemático de este circuito? Por que no lo encontré aún y hay varias cosas queme estoy imaginando...


----------



## bebeto

ezavalla dijo:


> Es que el pin 9 es el pin de MODO, no un pin de un LED. Que es lo que están conectando ahí?
> El pin 9 está polarizado a 200mV por debajo de Vcc para que si lo dejás abierto opere en modo punto.



Al pin 9 se refieren al la hilera de pines... no al pin del IC 

EDIT: No me había fijado que ya se respondió


----------



## mnicolau

ezavalla dijo:


> PD: Donde está el esquemático de este circuito? Por que no lo encontré aún y hay varias cosas queme estoy imaginando...



Al esquema completo no lo tengo por acá, pero rescaté la etapa del 3914 que sería lo importante en este caso, te la adjunto. Lo del diodo era otra de las pruebas que quería hacer, en simulador (si bien no presenta ese problema en dicho pin) se nota un aumento en el nivel de tensión gracias al diodo, veremos que pasa .

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mnicolau dijo:


> Al esquema completo no lo tengo por acá, pero rescaté la etapa del 3914 que sería lo importante en este caso, te la adjunto. Lo del diodo era otra de las pruebas que quería hacer, en simulador (si bien no presenta ese problema en dicho pin) se nota un aumento en el nivel de tensión gracias al diodo, veremos que pasa .



OK. Lo de la resistencia en paralelo al LED9 es inútil, por que ya tenés el divisor R6/R1 haciendo eso y el relay se activa igual, así que creo que hay que ir por el lado de los diodos. La idea de los diodos es simple: si Vcc-[la tensión en el pin 11 del LM3914] es menor que la suma de las caídas de los diodos (que van en serie con R1), la base está desconectada del pin 11 (o de cualquier pin, por esto sirve para todos) y el transistor está al corte por la polarización de R6. Si la tensión del pin 11 respecto a Vcc baja más de 1.4V, el transistor se satura y el relay se activa.
Creo que vale la pena probarlo...aunque hay que poner un par de diodos por cada transistor.

Por otra parte, cuando tenga un tiempito te voy a escanear un esquema de un tacómetro publicado en un libro de RCA mmuyyy viejo, pero que tiene una etapa de entrada muy simple y aparentemente efectiva que te puede hacer zafar de todas esas consultas por problemas de ajuste de los trimpots y todo el bardo ese...

Saludos!


----------



## bebeto

ezavalla dijo:


> Por otra parte, cuando tenga un tiempito te voy a escanear un esquema de un tacómetro publicado en un libro de RCA mmuyyy viejo, pero que tiene una etapa de entrada muy simple y aparentemente efectiva que te puede hacer zafar de todas esas consultas por problemas de ajuste de los trimpots y todo el bardo ese...
> 
> Saludos!



Creo que el problema de los trimpots es que una gran parte de los foreros no lee antes de montar algo, y ahí viene la repetición de preguntas cansadoras... 
 No hay mucho que comprender a la hora de ajustar: 

Trimpot horizontal izquierda ajusta la sensibilidad al inicio de la escala
Trimpot horizontal derecho ajusta la sensibilidad de final de escala 
Con estos dos logramos que prenda toda la escala de leds

Trimpot vertical ajusta la reacción del shift light, nada mas fácil que conectar una carga ( lampara led lo que se quiera ) y medir con el multímetro  la tensión de salida cuando no debe prender el shift light, y luego medir cuando debe estar activado el shift light...

No es algo complicado, sino de prueba ir avanzando de a poco en el ajuste para tener el ajuste más fino posible.

*Yo* no tuve problema a la hora de ajustar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

bebeto dijo:


> Creo que el problema de los trimpots es que una gran parte de los foreros no lee antes de montar algo, y ahí viene la repetición de preguntas cansadoras...
> No hay mucho que comprender a la hora de ajustar:
> 
> No es algo complicado, sino de prueba ir avanzando de a poco en el ajuste para tener el ajuste más fino posible.



No es que sea complicado, pero si podés eliminar por completo los ajustes, sería mucho más simple y sin preguntas...

El problema de ajuste de escalas se debe a que la tensión de entrada al LM3914 varía entre límites que no son muy previsibles. Si fuera posible fijar los valores máximos y mínimos independientemente del "auto" y de la "instalación" seguramente sería factible eliminar el ajuste de escala y la necesidad de andar cambiando un trimpot por otro y esas cosas...

PD: *Yo *ni siquiera lo he armado...


----------



## mnicolau

Muy cierto lo que comenta bebeto sobre el ajuste y agrego que en mi caso, me parece muy interesante el poder ajustar la escala a gusto, ya que a veces la configuro como escala de shift completa (como utilizan en los autos de Fórmula 1, cuando vean la cámara que muestra el volante van a poder apreciarlo). Incluso se podría configurar para que parpadee la escala al llegar al final, en fin.. son distintas posiblidades que permite la regulación.

Igualmente te encargo ese esquema Eduardo cuando hagas un tiempo libre... sería muy interesante ver cómo lo implementaron, de hecho así surgió este circuito, sacando ideas de varios lados, modificando y juntando todo.

Saludos!


----------



## Nahuelb

hola otra vez tengo un problemita conecto la plaqueta a la bateria de la moto y ahi no mas se prende el shift. que puede ser? muchas gracias...


----------



## bebeto

Regulá el trimpot vertical  hasta conseguir que se apague, y que encienda cuando es debido...

Vamos que con leer un poquito nomas no hacía falta la pregunta:



			
				bebeto dijo:
			
		

> Trimpot vertical ajusta la reacción del shift light, nada mas fácil que conectar una carga ( lampara led lo que se quiera ) y medir con el multímetro la tensión de salida cuando no debe prender el shift light, y luego medir cuando debe estar activado el shift light...



De nuevo por acá... 

Me tomé el atrevimiento de desglosar el PCB y así levantar el circuito y armar el esquema, el cual lo dividí en partes así es mas fácil de comprender...

Espero no haberme equivocado y si lo hice y alguien se da cuenta que me pase el dato así lo modifico.

PD: Dejé de lado la parte del regulador que la reemplacé con una batería de 9V porque en el livewire no hay reguladores para este voltaje.

Saludos.


----------



## Nahuelb

hola ya movi el preset horizontal y no logro apagar el shift light.  que puede estar pasando o se habra roto el preset?


----------



## Nahuelb

ya cambie el preset por las dudas se haya roto pero no consigo apagar el shift light.


----------



## germann24n

nahuelb,, hola ,, tenia el mismo problema q vos ,,cuando le daba tencion siempre se prendia ese led,, pienso q es por el precet ya q tenia uno de 2.2 enves de uno de 22,, ahora recien lo compre y el lunes lo voy a colocar a ver q pasa ,, por hai tenes roto el precet ,, por q yo de solo girar voy rompiendo unos cuantos ,,  fijat si encontras una solucion,,
salu2


----------



## aquosoft

Buenas tardes.. vi que el circuito lleva 4 diodos.. 3 1n4148 y un 1n4007... 
estaba aburrido y tengo todo menos los diodos para armar el circuito... queria preguntarles si es lo mismo reemplazar todos estos por 4 6a10... los cuales tenia pensado usar en un puente, pero compre un puente y me quedaron colgados...
muchas gracias y si mi pregunta es una burrada sepan disculparme... estoy dando mis primeros pasos en esto....
muchas gracias otra vez


----------



## Nahuelb

Respuesta: Tacómetro digital + Shift Light + Limitador de RPM + Pcbs
nahuelb,, hola ,, tenia el mismo problema q vos ,,cuando le daba tencion siempre se prendia ese led,, pienso q es por el precet ya q tenia uno de 2.2 enves de uno de 22,, ahora recien lo compre y el lunes lo voy a colocar a ver q pasa ,, por hai tenes roto el precet ,, por q yo de solo girar voy rompiendo unos cuantos ,, fijat si encontras una solucion,,
salu2


hola german yo tenia el mismo proble estuve charlando con bebeto y me dijo que probara con cambiar el transistor del shift el BC327 y esa fue la solucion io al preset del shift lo tengo al medio no lo muevo mucho por que asi queme el que tenia puesto... saludos


----------



## mnicolau

aquosoft dijo:


> ... queria preguntarles si es lo mismo reemplazar todos estos por 4 6a10...



Hola aquosoft, como poder se puede. Pero esos que tenés son diodos de 6[A]!, son enormes y sería un gran desperdicio usarlos ahí. Yo te diría que esperes hasta conseguir los diodos propuestos, en algún momento vas a necesitar esos 6A10 y los vas a haber desperdiciado acá.

Saludos


----------



## aquosoft

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola aquosoft, como poder se puede. Pero esos que tenés son diodos de 6[A]!, son enormes y sería un gran desperdicio usarlos ahí. Yo te diría que esperes hasta conseguir los diodos propuestos, en algún momento vas a necesitar esos 6A10 y los vas a haber desperdiciado acá.
> 
> Saludos



Si, viendolo de ese modo... es probable que sea un desperdicio... pero teniendo en cuenta que para lo unico que se me ocurre usarlo es como puente rectificador para una fuente.. (la cual ya tengo armada y reemplaze todo por un puente de 6A).... estan de adorno....
lo que estoy viendo es que a nivel practico son enormes... y capaz no calzan muy bien en este circuito...
en fin... mil gracias... voy a esperar a comprar los adecuados..


----------



## Nahuelb

hola una preguntita se que es muy tonta pero bue... io tengo puesto un capacitor de 4.7 en el relay cual deberia poner (10uF)? para que sea mas lento el corte. por que con este capacitor me sigue levantando vueltas.


----------



## ldiomedi24

Mnicolau: por fin pude terminar de armar y probar todo. Le cambie el preset de 4.7 por uno de 10 k, y anda perfecto aunque tuve que hacerlo girar por completo hacia a la izquierda. Tengo el problema del del 9 por lo que al shift no lo puedo conectar ahi, y como en el led 10 es justo al final de la escala, creo que lo voy a dejar fijo en el led 8 nomas. En El corte me mande una macana y con un par de cables que tenia sueltos hice algun tipo de puente y creo que se me quemo el relay, pero no es algo que tenia pensado utilizar cuando comencé con esto, asi que no me voy a molestar en cambiarlo. Le puse un par de leds azules de alta intensidad com shift y se ilumina todo el interior del auto. Quedo genial. En breve veo de subir un video. Solo queda la instalacion definitiva. Gracias gente.


----------



## Nahuelb

hoal camh21 busca la bobina de tu moto y tiene una fichita  esa fichita la desconectas y la pones en la entrada de la plaquetita y salida de la plaquetita la enchufas a la bobina. si no podes avisame. saludos


----------



## ldiomedi24

Hola gente, aca les deje un video de como funciona el taco mio. Solo el shift esta funcionando y no necesito mas: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG4FKFZT-yQ

Saludos


----------



## Victronica

HEYYYYY

como estan compañeros de la electronica.

veo que les gusta mucho trabajar la electronica en carros y motos.
tengo que hacer un proyecto, tengo que hacer una unidad de control de muchas señales en un carro. tengo entendido que un pic de la familia de microchip no me sirve, ya que es muy sensible al ruido que produce el motor y si no se quema de una, se resetea cada rato, veo que han trabajado con diferentes dispositivos. Me gustaria saber cuales si funcionan y cuales no teniendo en cuenta el ruido del motor? Alguien ha utilizado un micro o unidad de control en un carro?

Gracias compañeros y espero que tenga exitos en todo lo que hacen


----------



## bebeto

Victronica dijo:


> veo que les gusta mucho trabajar la electronica en carros y motos.



Nos gusta la electrónica en sí 



> tengo entendido que un pic de la familia de microchip no me sirve, ya que es muy sensible al ruido que produce el motor y si no se quema de una, se resetea cada rato



Nada que no se arregle con cables mallados. Mientras respetes los 5v Máximos



> Alguien ha utilizado un micro o unidad de control en un carro?



En esta sección no va esa pregunta (ni todo lo anterior que pusiste)

para eso hay una sección llamada Microcontroladores y sistemas embebidos

Suerte


----------



## ViruX

hola queria saber si el tacometro me sirve para un motor 150cc 4t... y si me podrian hacer un diagrama de coneccion 

edit: queria saber si tambien se puede sacar en q marcha estas y cuando esta en neutro... porq el motor esta montado en un karting


salu2


----------



## nacho_brc

mnicolau.. muchas gracias por este proyecto.. lo vengo siguiendo hace un par de meses largos.. creo que la primera vez que lo vi fue en psicofx.. es para mi el tacómetro mas simple y mas pequeño que e visto.. mi pregunta es la siguiente.. vi en internet una pagina que mostraba un tacómetro similar con el mismo integrado.. pero que tambien mostraba las rpm en dos pantallas.. osea.. las primeras dos cifras.. por ej.. para 1500 rpm mostraba 15, los dos numeros siguientes son ceros.. eso lo lograba con dos integrados que hacian la de tester.. mi pregunta es si vos has echo un circuito similar.. o has echo algun esquema al respecto.. me gustaria mucho complementar la barra de leds con la escala en numeros.. y colocarla en paralelo.. el circuito que vi estaba separado del de la barra de leds.. pero utilizaba la misma coneccion.. osea.. colocaba ambos circuitos paralelamente.. si te interesa checkearlo te paso la direccion de donde lo vi.. todavia no tengo los conocimientos como para armar un pcb yo con el circuito.. y mucho menos diseñarlo.. pero estoy aprendiendo.. en fin.. si te interesa avisame.. 


por cierto me gustaria aclarar que esta perfecto el ajuste mediante potenciometros de la escala de los leds.. porque por ej.. si el ultimo led se prende a las 9000 revoluciones.. en mi caso que ando en un jeep con motor ford.. no llegaria ni a la mitad de la barra.. jajaj.. el corte en mi caso es bastante al dope.. y el shift light tendria que conectarlo ni bien empiece la escala.. asiq bien ahi con los ajustes.. asi las cosas les sirven a todos.. saludos


----------



## camh21

hola alguien me podria decir como comectar la parte de la bobina y el cdi y los cables  de 12 v y tierra o masa van a la bateria directamente???????


----------



## aquosoft

Buenas y santas.. Tengo un chrysler neon y despues de leer, y releer.. me decidi a hacer este circuito..
basicamente es imposible conectarlo a mi auto... aparentemente no se puede conectar a la bobina y despues de averiguar en el "club del neon", me digeron que la unica forma de obtener señal para un tacometro es sacarla de atraz del tablero del mismo tacometro del auto. (para los modelos mas viejos que no tienen tacometro... el cable esta igual atraz del tablero... suelto)..
Asimismo, dicen que si el tacometro no es marca autometer, es muy probable que no funcione... asi que ni lo intento..
saludos y suerte... espero que les sirva la info a los poseedores de chrysler.


----------



## bebeto

aquosoft dijo:


> Buenas y santas.. Tengo un chrysler neon y despues de leer, y releer.. me decidi a hacer este circuito..
> basicamente es imposible conectarlo a mi auto... aparentemente no se puede conectar a la bobina y despues de averiguar en el "club del neon", me digeron que la unica forma de obtener señal para un tacometro es sacarla de atraz del tablero del mismo tacometro del auto. (para los modelos mas viejos que no tienen tacometro... el cable esta igual atraz del tablero... suelto)..
> Asimismo, dicen que si el tacometro no es marca autometer, es muy probable que no funcione... asi que ni lo intento..
> saludos y suerte... espero que les sirva la info a los poseedores de chrysler.




Contanos... ¿Que tiene de especial la bobina del Neon? Unas fotos no vienen mal.




			
				camh21 dijo:
			
		

> hola alguien me podria decir como comectar la parte de la bobina y el cdi y los cables de 12 v y tierra o masa van a la bateria directamente???????


La página primer página te lo dice...

Localizas los 12V, lo marcás para saber que es positivo, buscás masa  ( este es mas difícil, pero con cualquier tornillo agarrado al chasis te sirve). agarrás el cable que sale de tu tacometro le pelás la punta lo suficiente como para empalmar y haces el empalme, RECORDÁ encintarlo con cinta aisladora después.
Con la bobina, agarras el negativo, lo cortás, y luego repetís el paso anterior ampalmás etc etc...


Vamos que si podes hacer el circuito y no lo podes conectar porque no podes razonar, donde van conectados mejor.. dejalo porque podés llegar a hacer una macana.

Dejemosno de j**** y usemos un poco la cabeza.


----------



## bebeto

camh21 dijo:
			
		

> hola mnicolau oye lo kpasa k mi moto ya tenia tacometro y tiene lso cables de tierra voltaje y donde se coenctaba la bobina ps de ahi los agarrare pero mi duda es  en dond edice bobina en la placa conectare el cable k es amarillo con negro en el lado derecho k es dodne se conecta a la bobina y el coenctor del lado dderecho ahi k va???




1º *No* soy mnicolau. :enfadado:
2º *No* estoy dispuesto a descifrar las "k" y todas las abreviaturas que hayas puesto así que simplemente no lo voy a leer.


----------



## mnicolau

nacho_brc dijo:


> mi pregunta es si vos has echo un circuito similar.. o has echo algun esquema al respecto.. me gustaria mucho complementar la barra de leds con la escala en numeros.. y colocarla en paralelo..



Hola nacho, lo he comentado en algún momento ya, la escala numérica fue la primera que probé, pero no con esos 2 integrados del circuito que comentás (están discontinuados ya), sino con el ICL7107 al que había configurado con los 4 dígitos (el último fijo en 0).
El circuito del mismo está en la hoja de datos si querés probarlo y yo subí un pcb de ese en el post de la fuente fija y regulable. El problema de agregarlo va a ser que la tensión del conversor si o si debe ser proporcional (en número) a las RPM, cosa que no pasa en este conversor, ya que lo único que interesa al usar una escala de leds, es que sea proporcional linealmente, pero no interesa el valor mismo de esa conversión (no sé si se entiende). 
Lo que podrías hacer es acomodar un divisor de tensión en la entrada del ICL, de manera tal que la tensión convertida sea numéricamente proporcional a las RPM.

camh21, media pila con la escritura, te estás salvando de que pase un mod por acá y te elimine los mensajes. 
El amarillo y negro es el que llega al tacómetro original? Raro.. por lo general ese es el positivo de la bobina (el que hay usar para hacer el corte). Se intercala la bornera "bobina" en serie con ese cable, como se ha explicado tantas veces en los últimos posts.

Bebeto, gracias por ir respondiendo las dudas .

Saludos


----------



## bebeto

mnicolau dijo:


> Bebeto, gracias por ir respondiendo las dudas .





De nada... Siempre que puedo aporto mis pequeñísimos conocimientos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

tal vez el neon tenga doble bobina, o el distribuidor tenga la bobnina adentro


----------



## ViruX

hola queria saber si el tacometro me sirve para un motor 150cc 4t... y si me podrian hacer un diagrama de coneccion 

tambien se puede sacar en q marcha estas y cuando esta en neutro?... porq el motor esta montado en un karting


salu2


----------



## mnicolau

Sí, te sirve el circuito. El esquema de conexión está en una de las páginas del pdf.

No, no es un indicador de cambios...

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

y el faq para las dudas tambien esta en la primer pagina


----------



## ViruX

pero se puede hacer el indicador de cambios?¿ el motor es un motor kayak 150cc 4t de 5 marchas de origen chino... es parecido al de la nx 150 y al de la zanella 150... 

se podria hacer un velocimetro?

gracias perdona por desvirtuar un poco el tema pero como no tengo tu email para consultarte ni me deja mandar mp asi q te pregunto por aca


----------



## nacho_brc

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola nacho, lo he comentado en algún momento ya, la escala numérica fue la primera que probé, pero no con esos 2 integrados del circuito que comentás (están discontinuados ya), sino con el ICL7107 al que había configurado con los 4 dígitos (el último fijo en 0).
> El circuito del mismo está en la hoja de datos si querés probarlo y yo subí un pcb de ese en el post de la fuente fija y regulable. El problema de agregarlo va a ser que la tensión del conversor si o si debe ser proporcional (en número) a las RPM, cosa que no pasa en este conversor, ya que lo único que interesa al usar una escala de leds, es que sea proporcional linealmente, pero no interesa el valor mismo de esa conversión (no sé si se entiende).
> Lo que podrías hacer es acomodar un divisor de tensión en la entrada del ICL, de manera tal que la tensión convertida sea numéricamente proporcional a las RPM.
> 
> muchas gracias por la respuesta.. voy a ver la hoja de datos del icl.. si entiendo perfectamente que la escala de leds no es proporcional a las rpm.. ese seria mi problema principal y el porque quiero colocar la escala numerica.. mi unica solucion seria entonces hacer que el voltaje en la escala de leds sea si o si proporcional a las RPM del motor.. y seria muy probable que o la escala nunca se llene o se llene demasiado rapido.. voy a tener que ponerme a trabajar en esto.. jaja.. de todos modos muchisimas gracias por mensionarme el nombre del integrado.. ya con eso es mas ayuda de la que crees.. saludos
> 
> 
> 
> ViruX dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> pero se puede hacer el indicador de cambios?¿ el motor es un motor kayak 150cc 4t de 5 marchas de origen chino... es parecido al de la nx 150 y al de la zanella 150...
> 
> se podria hacer un velocimetro?
> 
> 
> 
> Todo se puede en esta vida.. jej.. lo complicado de un velocimetro seria tomar la señal.. ya sea de la caja de cambios (como lo hacen los velocimetros convencionales) o desde una de las ruedas, si lo hicieras desde el motor no tendrias en cuenta en que marcha estas o que tamaño de ruedas tenes.. y no mediria correctamente.. fijate que si tomas la señal desde una de las ruedas tendrias la frecuencia con la que realiza un giro completo.. si usas el mismo integrado podes transformar esa frecuencia en voltaje.. y con unas simples cuentas podes transformar los ciclos por segundo en kilometros por hora.. eso supongo yo.. corrijanme si me equivoco.. saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## aquosoft

bebeto dijo:


> Contanos... ¿Que tiene de especial la bobina del Neon? Unas fotos no vienen mal...


La bobina tiene 3 cables en lugar de dos.. y ninguno de los dos tira la señal completa (eso me digeron en el foro de chrysler)... con tacometros convencionales (los que simplemente conectas un cable a la bobina) no funciona, ya que ninguno de los tres cables tiene la señal completa...
otra opcion es conectarlo directamente a la computadora del auto... 
pero no cuenten con el mio.
De especial no creo que tenga nada... sinceramente a mi me parece rarisimo que no se pueda obtener la señal para un tacometro de ahi... pero bueno... 
en fin.. estas son las fotos..

A esta bobina es a la que se conecta el circuito del que hablamos






y esta es la bobina de un chrysler neon:


----------



## mnicolau

Bueno, una de las ventajas que tiene este circuito es que no necesita una señal completa para funcionar, ya que tiene la posibilidad de calibrar tanto principio como final de escala...
Por lo tanto, no es necesario tener la señal completa como en un tacómetro a aguja, en el cual la falta de la señal completa lo haría marcar menores RPM.

Saludos


----------



## bebeto

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> tal vez el neon tenga doble bobina, o el distribuidor tenga la bobina adentro





Tenías razón...

Interesantes bobinas.

EDIT:  Mientras comía subiste la foto...


EDIT 2:Noté el otro día que instalé el corte en el auto de un amigo, que un punto a tener en cuenta es qué tipo de bobina tiene el auto, y no me refiero a este caso que es doble bobina y de esa forma que nunca había visto .  Se debe tener en cuenta si la bobina es la original del auto, o si se la cambiaron por una de medio o alto desempeño, que creo que va en este orden: 4KV (original, bajo desempeño)  6KV (desempeño medio) y 8KV (alto desempeño).
 Ya que el auto al que se lo instalé el corte tenia de medio desempeño ( suelen ser etiqueta azul) y tube que cambiár el preset de 4k7 por uno de 10k y el de 2k2 por uno de 4k7, para poder regular bien toda la escala.

Suerte


----------



## diablo2

hola que tal necesito ayuda porque el taco ya me tiene medio sacado jaja el problema es que no consigo que efectue el corte ni prenda el shift light.sin embargo el tacometro funciona a la perfeccion.bueno a ver si alguno se le ocurre que se puede revisar por que yo ya nose que mas puede causar este comportamiento. 
Gracias de antemano

Santi


----------



## bebeto

diablo2 dijo:


> hola que tal necesito ayuda *pq* el taco ya me tiene medio sacado jaja el problema es que no consigo que efectue el corte ni prenda el shift light.sin embargo el tacometro funciona a la perfeccion.bueno a ver si alguno se le ocurre que se puede revisar por que yo ya nose que mas puede causar este comportamiento.
> Gracias de antemano
> 
> Santi



Corregí el "PQ" ya que va a pasar algún moderador y te va a retar.


Revisá todas las conexiones que van desde la escala hasta los TR, y verificá que estos no estén rotos, no puede ser mucho más.


----------



## diablo2

bebeto gracias por tu respuesta y correccion.bueno de nuevo gracias por la ayuda.a y una cosa mas para agregar al hacer la placa el cloruro no comio bien en la parte donde va el CAP por lo tanto sin darme cuenta las patas de ese capacitor quedaron en corto y al probarlo por primera ves hiso estallar el transistor bc327 que tiene al lado este mismo lo remplace pero sigue con la falla.


pd:como se si realmente estan funcionando bien los TR??


----------



## bebeto

diablo2 dijo:


> bebeto gracias por tu respuesta y correccion.bueno de nuevo gracias por la ayuda.a y una cosa mas para agregar al hacer la placa el cloruro no comio bien en la parte donde va el CAP por lo tanto sin darme cuenta las patas de ese capacitor quedaron en corto y al probarlo por primera ves hiso estallar el transistor bc327 que tiene al lado este mismo lo remplace pero sigue con la falla.
> 
> 
> pd:como se si realmente estan funcionando bien los TR??




TR: Transistores... 

Y si no sabemos comprobar un transistor... vamos mal...

Mejor buscá en google como se hace, ya lo expliqué en el foro una vez pero  hace 1 hora que llegué de trabajar y estoy demasiado cansado.

Solo te digo que te utiliza como dato: tipo de transistor ( NPN PNP ) y después se mide base colector, base emisor.... etc... el resto lo buscás, y de yapa no te haces Foro-dependiente para resolver problemas sencillos


----------



## diablo2

Gracias por tu tiempo bebeto. Pregunte acá en el foro como ultimo recurso ya que hace rato tengo echo el limitador y le di vueltas al problema con mi poca experiencia y gran interés sobre la electrónica sin encontrar solución. 

Mil perdones por la insistencia, no era mi intención desmerecer.

Saludos


----------



## bebeto

diablo2 dijo:


> Gracias por tu tiempo bebeto. Pregunte acá en el foro como ultimo recurso ya que hace rato tengo echo el limitador y le di vueltas al problema con mi poca experiencia y gran interés sobre la electrónica sin encontrar solución.
> 
> Mil perdones por la insistencia, no era mi intención desmerecer.
> 
> Saludos




Me parece perfecto que preguntes... yo también tengo que preguntar de vez en cuando... 


Te doy una mano con esto
  Espero que lo entiendas y puedas seguir adelante con el proyecto.


EDIT: No desmerecés a nadie, quizás sonó algo duro lo que dije antes, pido disculpas ya que estoy cansado del trabajo (que no tiene nada que ver con la electrónica)


----------



## diablo2

Esta bien te entiendo perfectamente bebeto, gracias por esa información ya me pongo a leerla 
Te comento que repase las pistas que menciónate anteriormente y cambie los dos transistores bc327 mañana lo pruebo nuevamente y comento como me fue.

Santi


----------



## ViruX

hola... mnicolau queria saber que voltaje entregan las borneras del shift ligth.. para saber q resistencia lleva y cuantos leds poner


----------



## bebeto

ViruX dijo:


> hola... mnicolau queria saber que voltaje entregan las borneras del shift ligth.. para saber q resistencia lleva y cuantos leds poner



Hay una Diferencia de potencial de unos 12V aproximadamente entre los bornes del shift, la intensidad es de unos 0.800 coulomb/seg máximos dados por el Transistor.



Con los leds podes: Combinarlos en serie de forma que la serie sume una caída de tensión correspondiente a la Diferencia de potencial en los bornes del shift.

Ponerlos en paralelo de forma que: para cada led 1 resistencia limitadora, con el siguiente análisis: Diferencia de potencial entre los bornes del shift -  caída de tensión provocada por el diodo emisor de luz  / intensidad nominal del diodo emisor de led

Eso es igual al valor del elemento limitador en ohmios.

 Vamos! que googleando aparecen alrededor de 670.000 resultados sobre el calculo, y en el foro hay varios temas con esa cuestión.

Poné en remojo la cola y gastate los codos leyendo un poco.

PD: todo lo que escribí te lo hice complicado para que busques que significa cada cosa así aprendés un poco. 

PD2: Resto del foro se ruega que no le respondan la pregunta, así lo ayudamos a que aprenda a investigar antes de preguntar así porque sí. 

PD3: Si se enternecen o les da lastima... adelante díganle pero... YO no fomento la vagancia


----------



## ViruX

bebeto dijo:


> Hay una Diferencia de potencial de unos 12V aproximadamente entre los bornes del shift, la intensidad es de unos 0.800 coulomb/seg máximos dados por el Transistor.
> 
> 
> 
> Con los leds podes: Combinarlos en serie de forma que la serie sume una caída de tensión correspondiente a la Diferencia de potencial en los bornes del shift.
> 
> Ponerlos en paralelo de forma que: para cada led 1 resistencia limitadora, con el siguiente análisis: Diferencia de potencial entre los bornes del shift -  caída de tensión provocada por el diodo emisor de luz  / intensidad nominal del diodo emisor de led
> 
> Eso es igual al valor del elemento limitador en ohmios.
> 
> Vamos! que googleando aparecen alrededor de 670.000 resultados sobre el calculo, y en el foro hay varios temas con esa cuestión.
> 
> Poné en remojo la cola y gastate los codos leyendo un poco.
> 
> PD: todo lo que escribí te lo hice complicado para que busques que significa cada cosa así aprendés un poco.
> 
> PD2: Resto del foro se ruega que no le respondan la pregunta, así lo ayudamos a que aprenda a investigar antes de preguntar así porque sí.
> 
> PD3: Si se enternecen o les da lastima... adelante díganle pero... YO no fomento la vagancia



gracias por ayudarme a aprender pero tengo 2 cuestiones:
1º yo no estudio electronica estudio informatica... osea nada q ver a la electronica lo hago porq me gusta soldar componentes y esas cosas ..
2º pregunte porq es fin de semana y hoy iba a comprar todo para armarlo y como no figura q intensidad sale de la bornera ni figura la resistencia q es para colocar los 2 leds bueno se me dio por preguntar...

ahora me pongo a investigar pero te digo la verdad no entendi un c*****


----------



## mnicolau

Hola ViruX, yo tampoco estudio electrónica (tuve una sóla materia de electrónica en mi vida) y también lo hago porque me gusta soldar cosas y disfrutarlas después...
En ese borne tenés la tensión de batería de tu vehículo. Para calcular la resistencia, como te comentó bebeto, googleá "calculadora de leds" o algo por el estilo y vas a tener infinidad de opciones para hacerlo vos mismo de acuerdo a tus necesidades (y lo mejor de todo, no depender de otros)

Saludos


----------



## ViruX

gracias *bebeto* mira investigue y segun la formula me da q tengo q usar una resistencia de 0.49 ohm... corregime si esta mal...
tomando en cuenta q tegno la tension de R=12v-2.2v(de 1 leds rojo)/20mA=0.49 ohm

salu2


----------



## bebeto

ViruX dijo:


> gracias *bebeto* mira investigue y segun la formula me da q tengo q usar una resistencia de 0.49 ohm... corregime si esta mal...
> tomando en cuenta q tegno la tension de R=12v-2.2v(de 1 leds rojo)/20mA=0.49 ohm
> 
> salu2


 
La cuenta está bien realizada, pero con un  dato mal ingresado.

La intencidad en Amperios,, es decir:   1A -->  1000mA

Por lo tanto                                     20mA--> 0.02A


La tensión nominal de la batería es: 12V pero al momento de carga ( cuando está en marcha el auto) alcanza 14V.

Por lo tanto hacé los  con 14V así vas mas seguro.  


Te felicito veo que te informaste 




PD: A mi tampoco nadie me enceñó lo que se de electrónica, lo aprendí solo, a lo loco malo 


No te tomes lo que dije en el otro post como un reto


Suerte


----------



## ViruX

gracias por corregirme  ahora el resultado me da unos 590ohm teniendo en cuenta los aspectos q me dijieron

averiguando los valores comerciales tendria q comprar la siguiente 560 Ω

o no?


----------



## bebeto

ViruX dijo:


> gracias por corregirme  ahora el resultado me da unos 590ohm teniendo en cuenta los aspectos q me dijieron
> 
> averiguando los valores comerciales tendria q comprar la siguiente 560 Ω
> 
> o no?



La siguiente, SI pero para arriba  osea más de 590 ohms


----------



## ViruX

ok gracias  ....


----------



## llamita

Hola gente!

tengo una consulta que hacerles. ya me baje los planos para hacer el tacometro, pero después de leer las ultimas paginas del tema me quedo una duda... La versión 7.10c del tacometro sigue teniendo el problema con el pin 9 del integrado?

Otra pregunta: Mi auto trae tacometro de fabrica, hay alguna manera de agregarle una shift light? Si es asi, de que manera puedo hacerlo?


Desde ya muchísimas gracias! Y el lunes sin falta voy a comprar los componentes para armarlo


----------



## bebeto

llamita dijo:


> Hola gente!
> 
> tengo una consulta que hacerles. ya me baje los planos para hacer el tacometro, pero después de leer las ultimas paginas del tema me quedo una duda... La versión 7.10c del tacometro sigue teniendo el problema con el pin 9 del integrado?
> 
> Otra pregunta: Mi auto trae tacometro de fabrica, hay alguna manera de agregarle una shift light? Si es asi, de que manera puedo hacerlo?
> 
> 
> Desde ya muchísimas gracias! Y el lunes sin falta voy a comprar los componentes para armarlo




Si por ahora creo que sigue con el mismo problema yo no me he puesto a intentar lo de los diodos. en mi próximo tacometro prometo hacerlo


Con respecto al taco de tu auto... creo que no hay posibilidad de hacerle un shift light sin hacer el circuito... 

Suerte


----------



## ViruX

hola de vuelta... recien leo lo que puso el amigo *llamita* lo del problema con el led 9 puede ser?... lei todo lo q*UE* postearon pero todavía sigo sin entender q*UE* problema le genera al tacometro... queria sacarme la duda antes te comparar las cosas al cuete se puede decir


----------



## bebeto

ViruX dijo:


> hola de vuelta... recien leo lo que puso el amigo *llamita* lo del problema con el led 9 puede ser?... lei todo lo q postearon pero todavía sigo sin entender q problema le genera al tacometro... queria sacarme la duda antes te comparar las cosas al cuete se puede decir



Lo único que hace es que activa directamente al relay al seleccionar esa salida, así esté apagado el led.


----------



## ViruX

pero en q influye? el tacometro funciona = ? (ahora me pongo a investigar q*UE* hace el rele porq*UE* no comprendo q*UE* funcion cumple en la plaqueta)


edit: luego de investigar se que funcion cumple el rele pero ahora mi pregunta... al activase el relé q*UE* activa este mismo?


----------



## bebeto

ViruX dijo:


> pero en q influye? el tacometro funciona = ? (ahora me pongo a investigar q hace el rele porq no comprendo q funcion cumple en la plaqueta)
> 
> 
> edit: luego de investigar se que funcion cumple el rele pero ahora mi pregunta... al activase el relé q activa este mismo?




!!

El relay  es el encargado de realizar el corte de RPM por lo tanto conmuta la bobina
y si se activa de forma continua, para el motor por falta de Chispa.

esto se debe porque el pin 9 del LM creo que lo usa para un comparador interno que tiene el integrado, no me acuerdo bien que era pero si leés las páginas anteriores se dijo bien el motivo de esto.

Se entendió¿?


----------



## ViruX

como se puede solucionar el problema este?... si el motor tiene cdi no se puede seguir usando el corte del cdi? para q*UE* no se pare el motor


----------



## bebeto

ViruX dijo:


> como se puede solucionar el problema este?... si el motor tiene cdi no se puede seguir usando el corte del cdi? para q no se pare el motor




Estás jugando con fuego... te van a editar todos los mensajes si no dejas de poner los malditos  *"q"*


Haber si nos entendemos... el problema es *SOLO* y *unicamente *cuando se conecta el limitador al pin *9 *


Osea que *SI* y solo *SI* llave selectora conecta pin 9 con el común y este se dirige al PIN Limite RPM. Solo así se produce la falla.


¿Ahora quedo perfectamente claro?


----------



## ViruX

ok, perdon por los "*q*" soy de escribir rápido por eso pongo los que así.

ahora entiendo, osea que solamente cambio el corte a otro pin y listo... ah otra cosa me parece que mnicolau  menciono que era el led 9 pero el pin 11 (aclaro para no confundirnos, si esta mal corrijan me)

salu2


----------



## mnicolau

Sí, se trata del pin 11, led Nº 9 de la escala. 
Usen otro para activar tanto el shift como el limitador, hasta que haga pruebas y busque alguna solución para ese led.

Saludos


----------



## bebeto

mnicolau dijo:


> Sí, se trata del pin 11, led Nº 9 de la escala.
> Usen otro para activar tanto el shift como el limitador, hasta que haga pruebas y busque alguna solución para ese led.
> 
> Saludos



Yo probé con dos diodos como habían dicho pero no pasó nada... la próxima intento con los zener


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

bebeto dijo:


> Yo probé con dos diodos como habían dicho pero no pasó nada... la próxima intento con los zener



Mejor, antes de probar al voleo, medí la tensión en el pin 11 sin entrada de señal ni nada (total, igual se pega el relay) y contanos que tensión te dá. Se supone que debe ser bastante inferior a 1.8V por que si no se prendería el LED...

Otra cosa: de cuanto es la resistencia que polariza la base del PNP a Vcc??? Por que tal vez sea un problema de "corriente" y no de tensión, y achicando esa resistencia podés bloquear el PNP...aunque en el datasheet no dice casi nada...


----------



## bebeto

ezavalla dijo:


> Mejor, antes de probar al voleo, medí la tensión en el pin 11 sin entrada de señal ni nada (total, igual se pega el relay) y contanos que tensión te dá. Se supone que debe ser bastante inferior a 1.8V por que si no se prendería el LED...
> 
> Otra cosa: de cuanto es la resistencia que polariza la base del PNP a Vcc??? Por que tal vez sea un problema de "corriente" y no de tensión, y achicando esa resistencia podés bloquear el PNP...aunque en el datasheet no dice casi nada...



La Resistencia de polarización es de 22K. 
Creo que lo puse en el esquema que subí paginas atrás.

Y probé con los diodos porque ya lo había terminado y no sé porque yo tenía dos diodos en serie así que los puse en el pin y los hice tocar el pin del corte y se activó, no medí ni nada porque lo estaba montando y no tenía el tester a mano.  (No toqué el pin con la mano ya que también se activa y estaría probando inútilmente.)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

bebeto dijo:


> La Resistencia de polarización es de 22K.
> Creo que lo puse en el esquema que subí paginas atrás.
> 
> Y probé con los diodos porque ya lo había terminado y no sé porque yo tenía dos diodos en serie así que los puse en el pin y los hice tocar el pin del corte y se activó, no medí ni nada porque lo estaba montando y no tenía el tester a mano.  (No toqué el pin con la mano ya que también se activa y estaría probando inútilmente.)



OK. Cuando puedas medirlo, contanos que sale...

PD: Ese esquemático está OK? Por que dijiste que tenías algunas dudas o algo así entendí yo...


----------



## bebeto

ezavalla dijo:


> OK. Cuando puedas medirlo, contanos que sale...
> 
> PD: Ese esquemático está OK? Por que dijiste que tenías algunas dudas o algo así entendí yo...



Si si el esquemático esta perfecto lo miré y remiré, hasta que pude decir: está ok.

Había puesto que si encontraban error que me avisen ya lo miré yo unas cuantas veces y no le entré.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

bebeto dijo:


> Si si el esquemático esta perfecto lo miré y remiré, hasta que pude decir: está ok.
> 
> Había puesto que si encontraban error que me avisen ya lo miré yo unas cuantas veces y no le entré.



OK. Ahora termino de analizarlo.
Gracias!


----------



## joakin

Chicos ayer termine de armar el circuito..lo probe en mi moto gilera vc 150..sin la escala de leds ni el shift light solo el limitador..y el limitador funciona pero la moto sigue subiendo de revoluciones..probe cambiando el capacitor que sirve para controlar el relay y la velocidad de corte..pero el problema sigue...acelero la moto empieza a cortar a las 4000rpm y a medida que suben las RPM se sigue escuchando el particular sonido del corte pero las RPM siguen subiendo.


----------



## mnicolau

Qué valores usaste de "cap"?

Saludos, bienvenido al foro...


----------



## capob3

hola que tal, la verdad que me encanto tu circuito y ayer lo termine de colocar en un arenero con motor gordini y anda perfecto pero le puse una llave selectora y tengo el problema del pin 11 (o led 9) y me gustaria poder solucionarlo pero estube viendo el circuito y no pude encontrar la falla. Desde ya muchas gracias.. Salu2


----------



## bebeto

joakin dijo:


> Chicos ayer termine de armar el circuito..lo probe en mi moto gilera vc 150..sin la escala de leds ni el shift light solo el limitador..y el limitador funciona pero la moto sigue subiendo de revoluciones..probe cambiando el capacitor que sirve para controlar el relay y la velocidad de corte..pero el problema sigue...acelero la moto empieza a cortar a las 4000rpm y a medida que suben las RPM se sigue escuchando el particular sonido del corte pero las RPM siguen subiendo.





Fijate que por ahí empieza a cortar por ejemplo en 3.300RPM y de apoco sube hasta 3.500 y se queda ahí.



capob3 dijo:


> hola que tal, la verdad que me encanto tu circuito y ayer lo termine de colocar en un arenero con motor gordini y anda perfecto pero le puse una llave selectora y tengo el problema del pin 11 (o led 9) y me gustaria poder solucionarlo pero estube viendo el circuito y no pude encontrar la falla. Desde ya muchas gracias.. Salu2



Ya que tenés el circuito a mano, medí la tensión que hay entre ese led y masa así ya podemos empezar a solucionar 

Felicitaciones veo que anda perfecto salvo eso que nos pasa a todos


----------



## capob3

El circuito lo tengo en mis manos en este momento y solo conectando la alimentacion la tension en el pin 11 con respecto a masa del circuito es de 1,72 V.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

a la pelota, no es bastante iferior a los 1.8


----------



## capob3

No, es practicamente igual a las demas.. Pero lo que note es que medi de la pata 11 al +led y la tension que hay es de 2,20v, mientras que en todas las demas hay 0v.. Habria que cambiar de integrado??


----------



## zeta_bola_1

2,20v?? tendria que ser menor a 1,8


----------



## capob3

Si y con los leds marca 0,4v y en los demas va desde -1,20 a -2,20v


----------



## joakin

Grax por la bienvenida..te cuento probe con capacitores de 220uF, 100uF y 22uF...hoy cambie el relay y acomode un par de cositas que no estaban muy prolijas..mañana lo pruebo de vuelta y veo que pasa.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

el valor de cap que me funciono las 2 veces fue el de 47 si no me equivoco, 220 es bastante, por eso te sigue subiendo las rpm


----------



## ViruX

una pregunta... que me surgio recien 
si conectamos el corte al ultimo led de la escala, el motor estaria tirando el corte a su maximas rpm => seria lo mismo que el corte que genera el cdi para que el motor no se pase de vuelta.... es un dato para los que no quieren el corte como algo para hacer facha cuando pasa una chica y lo quieren utilizar realmente para que el motor no se pase de vueltas


----------



## zeta_bola_1

la placa tiene esa opcion tambien, de hecho podes elegir lo qeu quieras. corte final, limitador de salida, shift light y el taco


----------



## Limbo

Tengo una pregunta de utilidad del limitador: ¿En que ocasiones se requiere un limitador? Si lo mas interesante (Por lo menos para mi) de conducir es escuhar el rugido (o el traqueteo segun el caso ) del motor y saber cuando es el momento justo para cambiar.

Porcierto, lo demas del proyecto esta muy guapo, yo lo combinaria con un lcd que te muestre la marcha en la que vas  (Lo vi no se donde)


----------



## nemo5ar

hola mnicolau te consulto por el conversor de frecuencia, hice todo lo de la pag 1 y el tacometro en si funciona si le inyecto señal positiva a la patita 5 yenando la escala y volviendo a cero el problema que con la señal negativa que viene de los platinos no levanta voltage esa parte solo llega a 70 mv y se plancha ahi, si yo en este momento le inyecto señal el taco como que empiesa a medir pero solo un instante lo mantiene y se vuelve a cero, verifique componentes pistas todo funciona y tiene continuidad, a que le estare errando


----------



## ViruX

Limbo dijo:


> Porcierto, lo demas del proyecto esta muy guapo, yo lo combinaria con un lcd que te muestre la marcha en la que vas  (Lo vi no se donde)



ami tambien me parece interesante agregarle un indicador de marchas... 



			
				nemo5ar dijo:
			
		

> hola mnicolau te consulto por el conversor de frecuencia, hice todo lo de la pag 1 y el tacometro en si funciona si le inyecto señal positiva a la patita 5 yenando la escala y volviendo a cero el problema que con la señal negativa que viene de los platinos no levanta voltage esa parte solo llega a 70 mv y se plancha ahi, si yo en este momento le inyecto señal el taco como que empiesa a medir pero solo un instante lo mantiene y se vuelve a cero, verifique componentes pistas todo funciona y tiene continuidad, a que le estare errando



a que lo estas conectando y de que forma... asi te pueden ayudar mejor


----------



## nemo5ar

cito:- con la señal negativa que viene de los platinos no levanta voltage esa parte solo llega a 70 mv y se plancha ahi,- tengo problema en el conversor, mas datos . fiat 128 distribuidor mecanico a platino, corte el cable negativo que va del distribuidor a la bobina, que puedo variar o como puedo verificar donde esta la fuga, enl taco es la version 7.10c. muchisimas gracias


----------



## Limbo

> ami tambien me parece interesante agregarle un indicador de marchas...


http://www.tuelectronica.es/esquemas/vehiculos/contador-de-marchas-con-display.html
Yo hace tiempo encontre ese, pero no veo nada bien lo de los pulsadores en la palanca de cambio, ¿se podria mezclar este circuito con el del primer mensaje?


----------



## mnicolau

En realidad los pulsos no son negativos, sino que los platinos le habilitan el nivel bajo de señal (masa) y al abrirse, vuelve el nivel alto (+V batería), por lo tanto inyectarle pulsos "positivos" o la señal de los platinos termina siendo lo mismo, es un tren de pulsos que oscila entre gnd y +V aprox.
Cómo estás haciendo la conexión en la bornera "bobina" nemo?
El agregado del indicador de marchas no lo veo tan simple, las 110cc como la mía lo traen de fábrica, voy a tratar de averiguar cómo toman la señal...

Saludos


----------



## ViruX

Limbo dijo:


> http://www.tuelectronica.es/esquemas/vehiculos/contador-de-marchas-con-display.html
> Yo hace tiempo encontre ese, pero no veo nada bien lo de los pulsadores en la palanca de cambio, ¿se podria mezclar este circuito con el del primer mensaje?



podríamos hacer un nuevo tema para no desvirtuar este tema... pero yo tengo un problema con eso que me pasaste porque las cajas de las 150cc son con la 1º para adelante y las demás para atrás... y para bajar todo para adelante pero aveces cuesta poner neutro cuando el motor es en marcha (aclaro el motor esta montado sobre un karting)


----------



## nemo5ar

mnicolau dijo:


> En realidad los pulsos no son negativos, sino que los platinos le habilitan el nivel bajo de señal (masa) y al abrirse, vuelve el nivel alto (+V batería), por lo tanto inyectarle pulsos "positivos" o la señal de los platinos termina siendo lo mismo, es un tren de pulsos que oscila entre gnd y +V aprox.
> Cómo estás haciendo la conexión en la bornera "bobina" nemo?
> El agregado del indicador de marchas no lo veo tan simple, las 110cc como la mía lo traen de fábrica, voy a tratar de averiguar cómo toman la señal...
> 
> Saludos



si la señal la conecto a la izqierda y la salida a la derecha a la bobina a la derecha


----------



## mnicolau

Volviste a probar la placa aparte con los pulsos que le inyectabas? Para descartar que hayas dañado algo, como el regulador de tensión...

Saludos


----------



## nemo5ar

lo voy a probar afuera pero con un trafo pero señal llega hasta despues de la resistensia de 47k y entre el bc548 y la resistencia de 1k me da 8.66v midiendo ese punto y masa y en la salida del transistor osea donde empieza los diodos 1n4148 solo tengo 70mv y no varia por mas que acelere a fondo, no se si sirva el dato de que no uso ni el shif ni el limitador solamente me intereza el taco, nuevamente gracias por el tiempo y este proyecto esta buenisimo, solo queda este ultimo ajuste. saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Tenés que medir la tensión (contínua) en el pin 5 del 3914, respecto a masa.
Por lo que comentás el regulador sigue funcionando, probá lo anterior y comentá eso.

PD: no importa que no uses el shift ni el limitador.

Saludos


----------



## nemo5ar

el valor es 70mv en la pata 5 pero por ejemplo puenteando un toque la pata 5 y 6 se prende hasta el led 10 y comienza a decender hasta los ultimo 2 en donde se mantienen como si  estubiera funcionando  bien 5seg y se apagan,medi continuidad de pistas, cambie diodos, cambie el tr ,o sea descarte todas las posibilidades antes de pedir socorro hoy a la noche lo voy a volver a revisar pero digamos con un trafo de 12v, ahora la pregunta tengo que simular la señal que viene del  distribuidor de forma simple y lo unico que tengo a mano es un 555 el cual exita a un tr para mover un reley inversor , si hago conmutar la masa  del circuito del  taco con ese reley y lo meto como señal a sensar estoy simulando lo que pasa en el auto o falta algo?, saludos


----------



## nemo5ar

Dejo unas fotos del proyecto perdon si no se ven bien


----------



## zeta_bola_1

Limbo dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta de utilidad del limitador: ¿En que ocasiones se requiere un limitador? Si lo mas interesante (Por lo menos para mi) de conducir es escuhar el rugido (o el traqueteo segun el caso ) del motor y saber cuando es el momento justo para cambiar


 

fuera de la utilidad que tiene como control de largada y limitador final protegiendo el motor, es hermoso escuchar el corte, y si es en un auto con caño deportivo y motor tocadito suena mas lindo todavia, no se en uqe pagina estara el video de la camioneta f100 con platinos, pero el fiat uno con motor tocadisimo y caño entero deportivo esta en la primer pagina, y suena hermoso, especialmente cuando le agarras la mano y tira las explosioncitas por el caño(peditos le digo yo)

saludos


----------



## bebeto

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> (peditos le digo yo)





Tremendo.. yo lo conocía como contra explosiones.. pero la de "peditos" está mejor jajaja



nemo5ar dijo:


> Dejo unas fotos del proyecto perdon si no se ven bien



Revisá la posición de los diodos del convertidor.. no veo bien pero parece que los dos últimos estarían en la misma posición ( con el cátodo para el mismo lado) y no es así


----------



## nemo5ar

bebeto dijo:


> Tremendo.. yo lo conocía como contra explosiones.. pero la de "peditos" está mejor jajaja
> 
> 
> 
> Revisá la posición de los diodos del convertidor.. no veo bien pero parece que los dos últimos estarían en la misma posición ( con el cátodo para el mismo lado) y no es así



si en la foto parece que estan para el mismo lado pero no estan como dicen en el esquema


----------



## nemo5ar

gente solucione el problema, era el cable que llevaba la señal al taco, como ese es de un amigo decidi hacer el segundo para mi yeyo(diesel) el cual dejo video del simulador de rpm improvizado y eltaco terminado y colocados en el tablero, cuando defina como capto señal de alguna polea subo esquemas para los que tengan diesel, saludos y gracias por el aporte de todos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MKqhydxU3Y


----------



## mnicolau

Quedó muy bueno el taco nemo, esperamos ese esquema para diesel 

Saludos


----------



## ViruX

muy bueno che


----------



## zeta_bola_1

bien ahi nemo(fijate que me parecen que te buscan, tocaron bocina)


----------



## raulmerlos

Hola mnicolau te escribo para agradecerte el aporte del tacómetro y el shift light, lo estaba buscando para montárselo al kart que me e fabricado, tengo un problemilla con el shirf light que no se enciende si no lo soluciono te doy un toque, te dejo mi web para que veas el kart donde voy a montar tus ingenios un saludo maquina.
http://superkart.monovar.net


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Raul, de nada... y bienvenido al foro.
Para revisar rápido tanto el shift como el limitador, hay que conectar a masa el pin que elije el led "activador", con eso se activa el mecanismo. Si así no lo hace, revisá el transistor (asegurá la correcta distribución de pines) y la polaridad del led que conectes, no hay más que eso para revisar.

PD: excelente ese kart 

Saludos


----------



## negrito-uox

hace muchoq ue no entro cuanto que hice el circuito no me quedo la placa tambien como como a ustedes era la primera vez. lo pusimos en un Falcon preparado que va como trompada. tiene el escape atras de la rueda y cuando limita son bombasos. apenas pueda subo un videito. yo le quiero poner uno a mi zanellita jeje.


----------



## mnicolau

Esperamos ese video!

Saludos


----------



## raulmerlos

Hola mnicolau, como te comente no consigo que el relé se active, este es el esquema del que lo copie, lo único que cambie fue el TL081 por el TL071 porque en la tienda no lo tenían y me dijo que este me iría bien, el tacómetro me funciona bien.
Un saludo.


----------



## pipe08

Hola mariano , mira yo estoy haciendo un limitador rpm que encontre con un 555 , Pero me dijieron que esta mal diagramado , y estuve viendo tu post sobre esto , y tengo entendido que vos hiciste uno tmb con el 555 . Porfavor si me podes decir dnd consigo el circuito creo que seria la vercion 5 , Gracias un abrazo


----------



## mnicolau

Pipe, bienvenido al foro, empezá a revisar páginas atrás, lo había subido con PCB incluso a ese del 555. Qué esquema usaste vos? Subilo y te digo si sirve...

Raul, qué tacómetro estás usando? Ese esquema no es más que un comparador de tensión y funciona... De dónde estas tomando la tensión a comparar (la que se conecta en "In")? qué valor tiene? El transistor BD está colocado correctamente? Visto desde la izquierda, base-colector-emisor debe ser.

PD: qué lindo pcb que me había mandado... . Eran mis comienzos en la electrónica hace unos 3 años 

Saludos


----------



## raulmerlos

No se si lo estoy haciendo bien en IN conecto el positivo de la bobina mira te lo adjunto todo.Ver el archivo adjunto Tac_metro___Shift_Light.rar


----------



## mnicolau

No, está mal, conectá In al pin 5 del LM3914. La tensión DC ahí va a ser comparada con una de referencia establecida por el preset del shift y la tensión en "In" supere a dicha referencia, se activa la salida del shift.

PD: por qué no armaste la última versión? te evitabas unos cuántos problemas.

Saludos


----------



## pipe08

Mariano , si estuve revisando pero hay como 90 paginas y no lo encuentro , Yo estuve haciendo este circuito , pero es medio confuso , Vos me podrias decir si esta bien , Un abrazo !


----------



## raulmerlos

Hola mnicolau lo he probado pero no funciona, puede ser que estropease algo de tantas pruebas, no importa de momento me quedo con el tacómetro, muchísimas gracias por tu interés un saludo.


----------



## ViruX

pipe08 dijo:


> Mariano , si estuve revisando pero hay como 90 paginas y no lo encuentro , Yo estuve haciendo este circuito , pero es medio confuso , Vos me podrias decir si esta bien , Un abrazo !



pipe yo arme eso hace tiempo y no funciona es mas lo tengo aca en mi mano... y no es un tacometro... yo lo había sacado como un variador de luces o algo asi


----------



## mnicolau

Ese circuito pipe es un oscilador astable y ya se ha hablado bastante... a la salida conectás el relay y con un pulsador hacer un corte falso, manualmente. El problema con el circuito es que maneja el relay directo desde la salida del 555, eso no está muy bien. A la salida del 555 se debería conectar un NPN con una R en serie (en la base del mismo), para activar el relay.
Buscá en las últimas 25 páginas y vas a encontrar el que funciona bien...

Saludos


----------



## pipe08

Hola mariano , En algun otro lado encontre este ajaja , Este tiene un relay ,  pero ahora me confunde este ,ese relay va integrado a la plaqueta ?  o como tiene que ser ?  Gracias !



ViruX dijo:


> pipe yo arme eso hace tiempo y no funciona es mas lo tengo aca en mi mano... y no es un tacometro... yo lo había sacado como un variador de luces o algo asi



Hola ViruX ,  uh no me digas que no funciona ,  pero vos lo querias como limitador de rpm   o como un tacometro , Yo solo lo quiero para hacer como un corte ese de motos , Gracias por tu ayuda !


----------



## ViruX

pipe08 dijo:


> Hola mariano , En algun otro lado encontre este ajaja , Este tiene un relay ,  pero ahora me confunde este ,ese relay va integrado a la plaqueta ?  o como tiene que ser ?  Gracias !
> 
> 
> 
> Hola ViruX ,  uh no me digas que no funciona ,  pero vos lo querias como limitador de rpm   o como un tacometro , Yo solo lo quiero para hacer como un corte ese de motos , Gracias por tu ayuda !



nose si es el mismo porque ahi le agregaron 2 swich pero el que yo arme se llama luces de velocidad variable y lo saque de los proyectos que largaba CEKIT... nose si pueda funcionar similar a un corte de rpm.. pero al proyecto ese nunca lo pude hacer andar...
a lo mejro estoy errado ojo...


----------



## mnicolau

pipe08 dijo:


> Hola mariano , En algun otro lado encontre este ajaja , Este tiene un relay ,  pero ahora me confunde este ,ese relay va integrado a la plaqueta ?  o como tiene que ser ?  Gracias !



Podés usar el mismo relay que yo uso en la 7.10c, así que lo colocás en la placa directo. Intercalás el NC del relay en serie con la bobina.

Saludos


----------



## pipe08

Hola mariano . O sea yo tendria que colocar un entrada para la bobina ?   . Y el relay que tengo es para plaqueta normal de 12v , pero el que me decis vos es uno  normal tmb o diferentre ?


----------



## danielrhino

Hola. 
soy nuevo y interesado por empesar este proyecto para mi fiat, pero no me queda claro cual es la ultima version o la que anda bien. tengo en mano la lista de materiales 7.10 con su repectivo circuito. puede ser que sea esta? gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1

cooooooooorrecto


----------



## capob3

disculpen pero no me podrian decir como puedo poner los 4 pcb´s en un pdf???
Perdon si desvirtue el tema pero no puedo lograr hacerlo


----------



## mnicolau

Mmm a qué te referís? Hay 4 PCBs en la misma hoja del pdf (página 4).

Saludos


----------



## danielrhino

recien termino de armarla, mañana le conecto los led y lo pruebo.Me queda solo una duda como conectarla a la bobina(negativo modulo encendido)(negativo bobina -que es el rulito?- v+ contacto) teniendo en cuenta el encendido electronico de mi auto.
Si me pueden ayudar desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Se conecta tal como muestra el esquema, se levanta el negativo de la bobina y se intercala la bornera "bobina" en serie. El "rulito" es el símbolo de un inductor, en este caso, la bobina.

Saludos


----------



## capob3

mnicolau dijo:


> Mmm a qué te referís? Hay 4 PCBs en la misma hoja del pdf (página 4).
> 
> Saludos


 
Me refiero a como pasaste el PCB a la hoja del pdf y colocaste 4 PCBs..
Porque tengo un pcb y la forma que encontre para pasar el PCB a pdf es un con programa que simula una impresora pero "imprime" 1 solo PCB y no se si deja el tamaño como deveria quedar.

Muchas gracias, espero haberme expresado bien ejej

Salu2!!


----------



## mnicolau

En el soft para hacer los pcbs, colocás 4 en una misma hoja y pasás todo a pdf con ese programa que mencionás.

Un tutorial sencillo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tutorial-exportar-e-imprimir-formato-pdf-31953/

Saludos


----------



## pipe08

ViruX dijo:


> nose si es el mismo porque ahi le agregaron 2 swich pero el que yo arme se llama luces de velocidad variable y lo saque de los proyectos que largaba CEKIT... nose si pueda funcionar similar a un corte de rpm.. pero al proyecto ese nunca lo pude hacer andar...
> a lo mejro estoy errado ojo...



Aaaa pero vos no armaste ese que sale como limitador rpm 555 , Tal ves puede que funcione , un abrazo


----------



## danielrhino

hola les comento que termino de provar el tacometro anda bien pero la escala de los led se mueve muy lenta no acorde con el motor.que puede ser ?


----------



## mnicolau

Usaste 4,7[uF] a la izquierda de "out shift" o te confundiste y pusiste algún otro valor? Mientras más grande, más lenta la escala.

Saludos


----------



## danielrhino

gracias ahora lo verifico.

tenes reson le puse uno de 47uF el que tengo de 4.7 es de 50v es igual?


----------



## mnicolau

Citando al amigo zeta...



> cooooooooorrecto


----------



## dandany

Alguein tiene una idea masomenos clara de un motor 110 chino de una famsa a cuantas vueltas tiene le torque maximo para el cotrol de largada 4000 5000vueltas por ahi?? y el corte maximo para que no dañe el motor las 9000 por ahi??? alguna idea nada mas..porque consegui el instrumento que lee las rpm del motor es como qe utira un flash y lee cuantas vuetas da el motor


----------



## Nostalgic

hola como estas mnicolau? mira tengo un problema con el limitador con pulsador... en el pcb que mandaste hay un relay que no puedo hacer la conexion por que el relay que tengo yo es muy diferente... me seria de mucha ayuda si me puedes pasar la numeracion del relay que utilizas y otro problemita tambien es lo de la bobina o sea cual es positivo y negativo... por las dudas te dejo unas imagenes de como es mi relay y lo que no entiendo... desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## bebeto

Nostalgic dijo:


> hola como estas mnicolau? mira tengo un problema con el limitador con pulsador... en el pcb que mandaste hay un relay que no puedo hacer la conexion por que el relay que tengo yo es muy diferente... me seria de mucha ayuda si me puedes pasar la numeracion del relay que utilizas y otro problemita tambien es lo de la bobina o sea cual es positivo y negativo... por las dudas te dejo unas imagenes de como es mi relay y lo que no entiendo... desde ya muchas gracias




El común de tu relay con el común del de la placa ( el que está entre medio de los pines de la bobina ), el NA es el que está a abajo a la izquierda y por tanto el NC abajo a la derecha


----------



## Nostalgic

siento molestar tanto pasa que recien me estoy metiendo en esto que es la electronica... te dejo una imagen de como creo que va... cualquier cosa si puedes subi una imagen de como hiria conectado y el orden de los numeros... desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda brindada...


----------



## danielrhino

hola le comento que ya probe el tacometro y los led andan 10 puntos pero conecte el corte de rpm , cuando se activa , corta la corriente como debe ser , pero no vuelve a activarce hasta cuando la escala queda en cero. le busque el defecto y no lo encuentro .
como ya lo han echo me podrian ayudar gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Nostalgic, está mal eso...
El de arriba de todo -- 30
Los 2 de abajo, Izq -- 87; Der -- 87a
Los 2 de arriba son la bobina, 85 y 86 indistintamente.

Resumiendo.. intercambiá 86 y 87 en tu esquema.

Daniel, muy raro lo tuyo... qué "cap" usaste?
Una foto vendría bien también...

Saludos


----------



## danielrhino

ahora la cargo recien cambie el cap de 100uF a 22uF y lo mismo


----------



## mnicolau

Parecería estar todo bien (por lo menos del lado de los componentes), hacé la prueba de invertir los cables en la bornera "bobina".

Saludos


----------



## danielrhino

hola mnicolau.
probe el corte invirtiendo los cables de la bobina y sigue haciendo lo mismo , tambien probe el shift light y me hace lo mismo que el corte , corta la corriente y no la activa hasta que la escala de led llega a cero. los led andan perfectos. 

saludos..


----------



## dandany

a alguein le paso al go parecido a lo mio?? cuando llega la led del corte... se me apaga el motor ni corta sino que se apaga todo nomas a alguein le paso???


----------



## danielrhino

hola mnicolau.
te comento que estuve estudiando mi problema en otros foros ya que este es mi primer 
proyecto de electronica sin saber nada . deduje que mi problema es el de tener distribuidor electronico ya que el "SCR trabajando en continua se activa aplicando un voltege en la pata GATE y queda activado aunque retires este voltage del GATE y para liberar hay que puentiar anodo y katodo ó retirar el voltage ....pero en la configuracion "paralelo con el platino " es justamente el platino el que libera al scr porque lo puentea constantemente" la solucion que vi para mi caso es poniendo una resistencia en serie al tiristor pero dicen que calienta mucho cuando se activa el corte.

kiciera que me ayudes a decifrar cual seria la mejor solucion.
disculpame por molestarte pero no encuentro la solucion.

Gracias.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

en que momento se usa un scr para el corte, aca siempre se uso un rele, o me falla la neurona??


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Daniel, en motos como la mía, el componente de conmutación del CDI también es un SCR y no presenta problemas. Tampoco está trabajando con contínua.. si fuera así la bobina no actuaría, justamente es el SCR el que produce la "oscilación" de esa tensión contínua para poder generar la alta tensión que hace accionar la bujía.

Tu problema tiene que estar en el circuito mismo, porque comentás que el shift también te hace el mismo problema, osea se acciona y no vuelve a desconectar hasta que la escala no llega a cero. Eso no tiene nada que ver con la conexión del limitador, sino que funciona con el encendido y apagado de cada led activador.

Probaste con distintos leds de la escala?
Agregá una resistencia de 22k entre el pin 11 del 3914 (led nº 9) y +V, haber si hace algún efecto.

Saludos


----------



## danielrhino

ok recien llego de trabajar. a la tarde compro la resistencia y a la noche lo pruebo.

puede ser que tengan algo que ver los led, como no tenian de los comunes de
color verde me vendieron unos de alta luminicidad que no son tan fuertes.

Gracias por ayudarme.


----------



## danielrhino

hola les comento que probe nuevamente el tacómetro en el auto y el corte sigue haciendo lo mismo , con respecto al shift la luz esta siempre encendida aunque no esta  conectado el puente .

No agrege la resistencia por que no se a que te referis a +v ,si es los de los led , los 12v o la salida del shift.


----------



## bebeto

danielrhino dijo:


> hola les comento que probe nuevamente el tacómetro en el auto y el corte sigue haciendo lo mismo , con respecto al shift la luz esta siempre encendida aunque no esta  conectado el puente .
> 
> No agrege la resistencia por que no se a que te referis a +v ,si es los de los led , los 12v o la salida del shift.



1º Revisá desde el Pin de entrada del shift hasta el Transistor que no haya una derivación a masa o algo parecido ya que el shift funciona cuando la tensión  el la base del TR cae a un valor cercano a 0.  Asegurate de que el preset se encuentre seteado a la mitad.
2º con el corte fijate lo mismo, y que no esté conectado al led 9, limpiá todo alrededor de los pines del TR.
3º +V se refería a el de los leds.

Suerte!


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Hola Mariano como andas? hoy conecte el tacometro a un karting (motor de moto 110) intercale la alimentacion de la bobina (el cable del positivo) y apenas ponia contacto, empezaba a cortar, osea, hacia como que cortaba, pero el motor no estaba andando, y si movia el preset, quedaba "cortando", que puede ser? Gracias Mariano


----------



## bebeto

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Hola Mariano como andas? hoy conecte el tacometro a un karting (motor de moto 110) intercale la alimentacion de la bobina (el cable del positivo) y apenas ponia contacto, empezaba a cortar, osea, hacia como que cortaba, pero el motor no estaba andando, y si movia el preset, quedaba "cortando", que puede ser? Gracias Mariano



Chequeá que no estés utilizando el led 9 para realizar el corte ya que hay problemas con este....

Suerte


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Bebeto, ya tuve este problema, estoy utilizando el Led 8 para el Shift Light y el 10 para el limitador, el tacometro estuvo funcionando en mi auto perfectamente, despues quedo un tiempo sin uso, y ahora dejo de funcionar.

Otra cosa, por accidente, despues de no poder hacer que funcione el circuito, lo saque del gabinente y toco la parte de abajo del PCB en una parte metalica e hizo un corto. La pista que se cortocircuito es la que va desde la bornera de alimentacion, pasa por el primer pin del LM7809 y "dobla" por atras de la bornera del Shift Light, entre ese "codo" o curva y la bornera, se puso en corto por solo un segundo. que componentes me recomendas que revise? ahora no pude controlar los transistores porque antes de ayer deje el tester prendido y cuando lo fui a buscar ahora, no tenia bateria, mañana compro uno y reviso los transistores. El LM7809, como lo reviso? lo saco le aplico voltaje y lo tiene que regular, con eso me imagino que es mas que suficiente, pero el IC?? como verifico que no se daño con este corto circuito? alguna manera de probarlo? recien el finde voy a poder probarlo con el auto. Mil Gracias Bebeto


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Bueno, hablando con Mariano, me dijo que talvez sea un problema de ruido, siendo en la linea de alimentacion del circuito, podria solucionarse con unos cap y una bobina, pero si el ruido esta en la alimentacion de la bobina del motor, como se haria el filtrado de este?? Espero sus recomendaciones para el filtrado de la alimetancion de la bobina del motor.
Desde ya muchas Gracias

Edit: si hago un toroide y lo pongo en el cable de la bobina, podria tomar señal de ahi? tendria que modificar el circuito para que no tome señal de donde corta el rele, se entiende lo que quiero decir o no?
Gracias


----------



## dandany

Buenas...fijate los transistores especialemnte el bc548... y si no corta el 327 alado del rele sacalos y talves se te haya cortado la pista nada mas.. para mi...sino fijate el regulador si tira 9v entre las 2 patas que dan el voltaje - + busca en el datasheet cual son aquellas patas.. y fijate por ahi el corto fue de mucho amperaje y te corto una pista finita pone en continuidad el tester (en los nuevos medicion de diodos) y fijate la continuidad de las pistas si hay resitencias con valores correctos que no son muchas los diodos si se abrieron.. el primero de todos te da 16,50ohm y 7,60 invirtiendo esta bien eso..los tors dos te tiene que dar de un lado no continuidad y del otro 7,60 6,50..) el integrado lo podes verificar despues de acer todas esas cosas..siguiente de todo eso para controlar el funcionamiento del CI colocate a masa desacalzate y pone el dedo en el 3r diodo el de mas abajo podes intercalar el dedo con un destornillador cosa de ser mas practico, con elciruito conectado solo a la bateria de tu auto moto o una fuente de pc con un cooler simulando la bobina ponete a tierra y la escala se tiene que ir al mango y el rele activarse...si no sube la escala tenes un cortazo...o todas tus leds estna quemadas o tu integrado esta muerto...)(comproba las led poneindo en medicion de diodos el tester tira un voltaje nesesario para verlas enceder)

Un saludoo!! ojala te sirva lo que te dije tuve muchas vueltas con el circuto yo pero andubo ...


----------



## fabry_nirvana

dandany, te comento, el IC, no lo he probado, porque el regulador murio, mañana compro uno nuevo y pruebo si funciona todo, lo que mas me preocupa ahora, es como filtrar el ruido que tengo en la alimentacion de la bobina. espero sus consejos, Gracias


----------



## arieldo

hola gente! como va? espero q*UE* bien!

tengo una consulta... es posible hacer solamente el corte de rpm? ya se q*UE* todo el circuito es barato pero quiero hacer el corte de rpm solamente, es posible? 

espero con ansias su respuestas!

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## bebeto

arieldo dijo:


> hola gente! como va? espero q*UE* bien!
> 
> tengo una consulta... es posible hacer solamente el corte de rpm? ya se q*UE* todo el circuito es barato pero quiero hacer el corte de rpm solamente, es posible?
> 
> espero con ansias su respuestas!
> 
> desde ya muchas gracias



No le pongas botón y tampoco shift light y listo!


Si querés le sacás el transistor pero.. que te ahorras, $0.70 mas el preset, Total: $1.70


No vale la pena no ponerlo... cuando quieras utilizar esos elementos ya los tenés puestos y solo resta colocar...

En lo que a mi respecta no se justifica ponerse a eliminar de la lista los elementos del shift y el botón de largada,

Ya que entre los 2 Eliminas:  El preset de 22K Valor aprox:  $1.00
                                       Valor aprox Transistor: $0.70
                                       Valor aprox Resistencia 1k botón de largada:  $0.20

Total ahorrado : $1.90

¿Creo que no vale la pena no?

Si seguís queriendo eliminar los componentes... examiná el esquema que subí paginas atrás... o si te das maña, examinalo de la misma placa.



EDIT: Evitá los "q" o cualquier otro tipo de abreviación tipo chat. Te van a corregir los moderadores, y no te va a resultar agradable cuando te peguen con la tablita.


----------



## nemo5ar

gente help!!! buen dia estoy a un paso de terminar el proyecto del taco para un 504 diesel pero se me complico el tema de donde sacar señal, bagamente lo podria hacer con un colector viejo hagarrado de alguna polea carbones y un relay simulando bobina pero quice ir mas lejo asi que primero comence con reflexion infraroja pero no tube buenos resultado asi que me tire con transistor de efecto hall y un pequeño iman a una polea el transistor cuando pasa el iman  en su salida cambia de 2.5v a 0.55 midiendo entre masa y la salida el transistor es un ugn 3503 que me faltaria para que el taco interprete esta señal? saludos ruben


----------



## Fogonazo

nemo5ar dijo:


> ....me tire con transistor de efecto hall y un pequeño iman a una polea el transistor cuando pasa el iman  en su salida cambia de 2.5v a 0.55 midiendo entre masa y la salida el transistor es un ugn 3503 que me faltaria para que el taco interprete esta señal? saludos ruben


¿ Y como conectaste el efecto Hall ?


----------



## arieldo

che disculpame pero soy medio cuadrado con el tema de la electronica jeje,
vos me decis que lo que puedo omitir en el circuito son los led's de la escala y los del SL? 
lo demas tengo que hacerlo completo? osea todo el circuito?

gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## fabry_nirvana

arieldo se pueden omitir los LED, idealmente deberias poner una resistencia de 560 Ohm, lee el FAQ que hizo mnicolau, esta para descargarlo en el primer post, vas a encontrar algunas respuestas ahí


----------



## arieldo

bueno gracias, igual me decidi por hacer el circuito completo ( escala, sl y corte) porque no tiene sentido omitir pocas cosas jaja... una pregunta desde su experiencia, que capacitor me recomiendan para ponerle al corte porqueen el listado figuran  los de 22uF, 47uF, 110uF y 220uF; de esos capacitores cual da el corte mas "lindo"? 
otra duda! el pulsador de largada me sirve tambien como pulsador para accionar el corte? es decir si voy andando y presiono el pulsador, va a funcionar el corte? o no es recomendable?


espero sus respuestas

muchas gracias


----------



## nemo5ar

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y como conectaste el efecto Hall ?



justamente es mi pregunta , como lo conecto y que circuito hace falta para que el taco interprete la señal,


----------



## javier397

arieldo dijo:


> bueno gracias, igual me decidi por hacer el circuito completo ( escala, sl y corte) porque no tiene sentido omitir pocas cosas jaja... una pregunta desde su experiencia, que capacitor me recomiendan para ponerle al corte porqueen el listado figuran  los de 22uF, 47uF, 110uF y 220uF; de esos capacitores cual da el corte mas "lindo"?
> otra duda! el pulsador de largada me sirve tambien como pulsador para accionar el corte? es decir si voy andando y presiono el pulsador, va a funcionar el corte? o no es recomendable?
> 
> 
> espero sus respuestas
> 
> muchas gracias


me tomo el atrevimiento de responder..
1ero... bien por hacer todo el circuito... 
segundo, lo del capacitor tenes que ir probando a tu gusto!!
3ero el pulsador lo que hace es limitar a las vueltas que elegis.. o sea... vos seteas que en el led 4 limita.. entonces vos al apretar el pulsador, al llegar al 4to led va a quedar cortando, de no apretar el pulsador la escala seguira subiendo hasta llegar al corte final..
se entendio?


----------



## arieldo

gracias por tu respuesta javier! ahora entendi muchas gracias! 
otra duda con respecto al capacitor del corte, que capacitor me da un corte mas rapido uno de 22uf o uno de 100 uf? 

muchas gracias por las respuestas


----------



## zeta_bola_1

mas chico el capacitor mas corto el corte, al oido puede parece una falla de encendido si se pone uno muy chico


----------



## fabry_nirvana

yo puse uno de 22uF y creo que va bien, limita bien rapido, talvez lo cambie por uno de 47... eso es a tu gusto, anda probando y fijate como te gusta mas
Saludos


----------



## murcy

hola sabes que termine el taco ver 7.0 no me anda el corte , y el shift esta con 3.3v permanentes !!!


----------



## Manotas

hola , tenia una duda ...... el pulsador se conecta si o si en el 3er led ?
la llave selectora limitadora  si pongo una llave reguladora ...... conecto 1 pin a la salida , y los 6 pines restantes a cada led ?.... y en cosa mas simple la llave limitadora va a el led que se va a producir el corte ? ----

el pulsador control de largada .... va a cortar en el led que este la llave selectora limitadora? ... bueno eso gracias


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Murcy hiciste el puenteo correspondiente entre el primer pin de la bornerita de tres pines y alguno de los Led? 
El SL esta alimentando siempre? que raro, a que Led lo conectaste?

Bueno ahora pregunto yo, mas arriba pregunte sobre un comportamiento extraño del tacometro al conectarlo a un karting con motor de moto Zanella 110. El tacometro se pone "loco", sube y baja la escala de LED y como es de esperarse el rele conmuta.
Me dijeron que podia ser ruido en la alimentacion y como se podia solucionar, pero no es, ya que lo alimente con una bateria aparte y es lo mismo.
La cosa es asi, conecto todo como se debe, y al poner contacto (sin arrancar el motor) hace eso de subir y bajar la escala. Me parece que es ruido en la alimentacion de la bobina, porque sino, no queda otra, de ser esto, como se podria filtrar?? o de donde puede venir el ruido, para tratar de eliminar el problema de raiz


----------



## sebagilera

yo lo arme y no funco


----------



## mnicolau

yo lo armé y sí funcó.. al igual que muchos ya en estás casi 100 páginas que lleva el tema.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

doy fe, 2 veces


----------



## bebeto

sebagilera dijo:


> yo lo arme y no funco



mmm Armalo bien y vas a ver que si funca...

A mi me funcionó las 2 veces q lo hice sin ningún problema.


----------



## fraidias

yo estoy con los compañeros de arriba... yo tambien lo arme y funciono a la perfeccion solo he tenido que substituir el preset para llenar la escala de leds y nada mas.. todo perfecto mnicolau.. habran de seguir haciendo pruebas si no les funcionan.. revisar bien lo que habeis montado!!

os dejo unas fotos de como llevo mi proceso de la version de 30 leds ya que no le dedico mucho tiempo tampoco ya que tengo muchas mas aficiones.. aqui les dejo unas instantaneas siento la mala calidad de las imagenes. podran ver que ya dispongo de insoladora me construido una a base de leds UV para mejorar la calidad de los pcb y aqui podran ver los resultados entre la primera version que hice de pruebas y la version actual


----------



## zeta_bola_1

me gusta como lo armaste fraidias


----------



## javier397

quedo poderosa si jejejej te felicito!!


----------



## ViruX

que bueno que te quedo, parece profesional


----------



## arieldo

gente como va? una pregunta... yo compre un relay de 12 v inversor es lo mismo que el que esta indicado en la lista de componentes? pregunto porque no las patas de este relay no coinciden con las del pcb y veo q todos tienen el relay en la misma placa
muchas gracias!


----------



## Manotas

hola muchachos ... se me hace complicado encontrar los preset ! .... como podria hacer algun remplazo de ellos  . porfavor que alguien me ayudee !!


----------



## mnicolau

Estás al horno si no encontrás los presets... son resistencias variables y de ellas depende la calibración del circuito, a seguir buscando.

arieldo, tenés que comprar el relay en una casa de elctrónica, tal vez lo compraste en una casa de repuestos de autos y son distintos.

Muy bueno cómo va tomando forma fraidias 

Saludos


----------



## Manotas

mnicolau dijo:


> Estás al horno si no encontrás los presets... son resistencias variables y de ellas depende la calibración del circuito, a seguir buscando.
> 
> arieldo, tenés que comprar el relay en una casa de elctrónica, tal vez lo compraste en una casa de repuestos de autos y son distintos.
> 
> Muy bueno cómo va tomando forma fraidias
> 
> Saludos





y no los puedo remplazar por otros valores ?

por ejempli enves de 4.7 uno de 5k   enves del 2.2 uno de 2 k ? ... y el vertical enves del 22k uno de 30k ?


----------



## mnicolau

Si.. obvio que se puede, no tienen que ser esos valores exactos.


----------



## german_chimy

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola zeta, los presets son para regular la escala de leds, se deja en el medio el de 47k para empezar y se regula la escala con el otro, si no se llega a completar la escala, se toca el de 47k para darle mas amplificación a la señal. El tema del corte lo estamos haciendo con gustyarte, ya está funcionando el corte manual (con un pulsador), faltan algunos retoques para q sea automático a un cierto régimen del motor. Por último lo de cambiar la posición del shift, por ahora, cortar la pista y puentear con la salida q uno quiera...
> 
> Saludos



Hola, que tal, disculpame, no se si llegaste a realizar el limitador, como bien dijiste tenias funcionando el corte en modo manual, mira sin seguir leyendo adelante, son muchas páginas y no llego ahora, te digo, si a la salida del conversor, que desconozco los valores de tension entre los que trabaje, la amplicas a al entrada no inversora de un operacional, y conectas un potenciómetro, entre vcc y 0v sus extremos, y el punto medio lo conectas a la entrada inversora, asi podrias regular la tensíon aplicada a el operacional, que sería proporcional a las RPM del motor, vos podrias obtener un dato fijo en la salida del operacional, (sabemos bien que tienen una salida estable) y con esta disparar un oscilador, que sería el que maneje el relé.
Te cuento, me veo con ganas de armar algo asi, Me voy a poner en campaña de armar un limitador, talvez con shif ligth, solo de aviso... un conversor frecuencia tension, un comparador, y el limítador.

un punto en el cual nos vemos limitados, es el siguiente.

*DESVENTAJA
Si utilizamos un relé, estos pueden fallar, yo eh provado cortes y funcionan, pero el mismo no tiene una buena reespuesta en altas frecuencias. No se cuales serían los tiempos para un limitador ideal.
*VENTAJA
Un rele, mientras el circuito no actúe, el auto funciona en modo normal, sin molestias, salvo su desgaste.

Si utilizamos un transistor.

*VENTAJA
Velocidades superiores
Sin desgaste físico.

*DESVENTAJAS
Deberíamos mantener todo el tiempo esté transitor polarizado, en caso que no tengamos batería o x motivo, si el mismo no se polariza, el vehículo no arráncara.

Tengo una propuesta, nose tus capacidades, pero parecen buenas, tenes intenciones e realizar un nuevo diseño.
Yo tengo y buenas. Soy tecnico superior en eléctronica. Tambien como me gusta la programación, estoy viendo alguna posibilidad de armar algo digital, con displays y demas. 

Saludos desde Argentina

German Vera


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau y otros foreros mas entendidos que yo en electronica.. en la version 6.10 al instalar esta dicha version funciono perfectamente aparte de tener que cambiar el preset para terminar de llenar la escala del tacometro.. por lo demas perfectamente.. hoy mismo he calibrado la 7.10 tambien en mi auto para provar todo lo que haceis en este foro i aprender mas.. i he visto que tampoco llenava la escala de leds con lo cual he decidido por cambiar el preset de 2k2 por uno de 4k7 . con lo cual ahora tengo los dos de ajuste de la escala de 4k7. solo es una duda lo que os pregunto... la escala de leds es muy lenta al moverse en los faq dice que hay que cambiar el condensador de la derecha el de  los diodos .. almenos eso en la version 6.10... en el faq actual dice cto 6.10... pero esto es valido para la 7.10¿  que hago bajo el cap de 4,7uf  por uno de 2,2uf  como dice en la 6.10?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola German, lo que comentás es justamente lo que hacía antes... un operacional como comparador de la salida del conversor y una tensión de referencia, y con su salida controlar la activación del relay (npn de por medio), de hecho en alguna de las páginas de este tema anda dando vuelta ese circuito usado para utilizar shift light solamente, se coloca a la salida un relay y queda tal cual para hacer el limitador. 
Lo dejé de usar porque con este circuito integraba todo y cumple la función de limitar en forma tanto manual como automática.

Lo del digital es muy interesante, pero lamentablemente por ahora excede mis conocimientos...

fraidias, vale igual para la 7.10.

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau he provado el cambio del capacitador por el de 2,2uf y funciona perfecto solo he visto que el led 1 hace pequeños parpadeos a relenti .. al  accelerar funciona perfecto por lo demas


----------



## mnicolau

Me alegro fraidias.. un videito no estaría nada mal  .

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau dijo:


> Me alegro fraidias.. un videito no estaría nada mal  .
> 
> Saludos



estava subiendolo ahora mismo jajaja te me has adelantado  siento la mala calidad de la imagen pero para ver que funciona sirve.. esta version no la instalare pero algun amigo se la voy a regalar y se la instalare en su vehiculo ya os enseñare videos de cuando este colocado y con el shift litgt funcionando  y una vez mas gracias a todos por la ayuda .. creo que sin vosotros no podria hacer estas cosas


----------



## mnicolau

Jaja muy bueno, gracias por subirlo 
Tremendos leds de alto brillo usaste, que tenga cuidado de no incandilarse con el tacómetro 

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

jajajaja de momento estan de prueva directos a la placa.. cuando se lo conecte le pondre un potenciometro en la alimentacion directa de los diodos para bajarle un poco el voltaje para poder seleccionar un poco el brillo al gusto de cada uno.. almenos el vehiculo lleva dicho potenciometro incoroporado en el tablero de instrumentos pues lo aprovechare para hacer la funcion de los diodos.. creo que es valido lo que estoy diciendo .. quizas me equivoque.. pero bueno si no le gusta con alto brillo se los cambiare por normales..


----------



## mnicolau

Variando la tensión no vas a poder controlar el brillo, ya que el 3914 se va a encargar de darle siempre la misma corriente a los leds, por lo tanto su brillo se mantiene. Lo que tenés que hacer es variar la resistencia que controla esa corriente, en este caso es la de 1k que se encuentra arriba de ambos presets horizontales. 

La fórmula la tenés en el datasheet en la 1º página, revisala y te vas a dar cuenta fácilmente cómo variar Iled. Ojo porque variando esa resistencia, además de cambiar Iled, también te modifica la calibración de la escala, así que no podés dejarla con un potenciómetro porque se descalibraría constantemente de acuerdo al brillo que le establezcas. Deberías dejarlo en un valor fijo.

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau dijo:


> Variando la tensión no vas a poder controlar el brillo, ya que el 3914 se va a encargar de darle siempre la misma corriente a los leds, por lo tanto su brillo se mantiene. Lo que tenés que hacer es variar la resistencia que controla esa corriente, en este caso es la de 1k que se encuentra arriba de ambos presets horizontales.
> 
> La fórmula la tenés en el datasheet en la 1º página, revisala y te vas a dar cuenta fácilmente cómo variar Iled. Ojo porque variando esa resistencia, además de cambiar Iled, también te modifica la calibración de la escala, así que no podés dejarla con un potenciómetro porque se descalibraría constantemente de acuerdo al brillo que le establezcas. Deberías dejarlo en un valor fijo.
> 
> Saludos



vaya por dios... pues suerte que me ha advertido me acaba de ahorrar unas horas de enfados con cables provando y provando para no llegar a ninguna solucion.. y alguna solucion para esto? quizas diga una averracion.. y poniendo el regulador de tension en la entrada de la placa? asi regulariamos la tension que alimenta los integrados... funcionaria asi? o tampoco funcionaria?


----------



## mnicolau

Si cambiás la tensión del regulador, también vas a modificar la tensión del conversor F-T con lo cual se descalibraría todo nuevamente. Realmente ahora no se me ocurre forma alguna de variar el brillo sin tocar la calibración por lo que comenté anteriormente de la dependencia que hay... si sale algo te comento.

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau dijo:


> Si cambiás la tensión del regulador, también vas a modificar la tensión del conversor F-T con lo cual se descalibraría todo nuevamente. Realmente ahora no se me ocurre forma alguna de variar el brillo sin tocar la calibración por lo que comenté anteriormente de la dependencia que hay... si sale algo te comento.
> 
> Saludos



gracias  yo ire preguntando por ahi haber que encuentro gracias nuevamente


----------



## JoniDf

Hola gente, aca les dejo el video del corte en mi banquito de prueba... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w06KKLA1qi8


----------



## zeta_bola_1

mas que banquito de pruebas eso es una picanita de torturitas!!!!jaja


----------



## torgod

amigos, primero que todo cordial saludo, les cuento que monte este pryecto en mi proto y no trabaja con ninguna señal, solo al variar el pot de amplificacion de señal me genera el efecto esperado con la señal, mi motocicleta es una ybr 125 en esta lo ensayo y no funciona. que puede ser..?


----------



## Manotas

tengo una duda .... la llave selectora que compre es de 6 patas .. esa la conecto al limitede rpm para que corte automatico ? .. coloco cada pata a cada led ? .....
bueno lo del largador con pulsador ..... hay alguna manera de que el largador tenga un rango regulable de 0 a 6000 rpm  al presionarlo que de igual manera se pueda regular con algun potenciometro o algo parecido , quien me pude ayudar respecto con lo del largador , para que sea regulable al igual como lo hace el corte final


----------



## mnicolau

Vamos media pila.. a pensar un poquito las cosas...
Si sabés que con el pulsador activás el corte manualmente y a su vez, lo conectás al led que quieras, tranquilamente podés utilizar otra llave selectora luego del pulsador para así poder elegir el momento de corte manual.

Muy buena esa picana con corte joni 

Torgo, evitá la protobard... mientras no armes el pcb no se te pueden dar indicaciones ya que pueden ser muchos los errores que podés cometer montando en la proto.

Saludos


----------



## Manotas

mnicolau dijo:


> Vamos media pila.. a pensar un poquito las cosas...
> Si sabés que con el pulsador activás el corte manualmente y a su vez, lo conectás al led que quieras, tranquilamente podés utilizar otra llave selectora luego del pulsador para así poder elegir el momento de corte manual.
> 
> Muy buena esa picana con corte joni
> 
> Torgo, evitá la protobard... mientras no armes el pcb no se te pueden dar indicaciones ya que pueden ser muchos los errores que podés cometer montando en la proto.
> 
> Saludos



muchas gracias  por la respuesta .. solo que eso ya lo tenia pensado , pero lo decia por que hay unos largadores que usan potenciometro y no llave selectora... esa era mi duda


y otra pregunta que se me fue ........ el primer led lo puedo dejar regulado de 3 mil rpm en adelante algo asi como .... 3000 primer led .. 3500 segundo led sucesivamente de 500 en 500 rpm


----------



## gastysp

Hola fraidas!!
Me gusto mucho el circuito que armaste (taco con 10 leds de alto brillo) el video es glorioso jejeje , te queria preguntar donde consigo los esquemas del mismo muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

fuera de que en el proto le podes errar a algun cable o lo que sea, en los protoboard este circuito no se lleva bien, en uno no me "andó" ni patras, en otro proto tenia mil fallas. todo solucionado al hacer el pcb 

saludos


----------



## danielrhino

hola a todos.
Les cuento , si se acuerdan de mi problema con el tacometro 7.1 , la escala de led anda a la perfeccion pero cuando conecto corte , al activarse el rele no despega hasta que la escala llega a cero y ahi recien me devuelve la señal a la bobina , despues el led del shift se encuentra siempre encendido . Acudo a uds otra ves por que segui todas
sus sujerencias y no tuve solucion , pensando que habia echo algo mal o que algun componente estubiese quemado opte por armarlo otra ves , plaqueta y componentes nuevos , todo de cero , pero aquí mi sorpresa sigue con las mismas fallas.
les comento que lo que utilice del primero que construi es el rele , ya que no tenian mas(puede se este el problema?)-(probe con uno de auto pero no corta) 
les agradeceria que me ayuden , me quede sin mas ideas , teniendo en cuenta que no tengo conocimientos avanzados sobre electronica Solamente los que aprendo aca.
muchas gracias .


----------



## flasherito

El relay qe compre tiene el circulito del tro lado es lo mismo ? Ayudaaaaa


----------



## bebeto

danielrhino dijo:


> hola a todos.
> Les cuento , si se acuerdan de mi problema con el tacometro 7.1 , la escala de led anda a la perfeccion pero cuando conecto corte , al activarse el rele no despega hasta que la escala llega a cero y ahi recien me devuelve la señal a la bobina , despues el led del shift se encuentra siempre encendido . Acudo a uds otra ves por que segui todas
> sus sujerencias y no tuve solucion , pensando que habia echo algo mal o que algun componente estubiese quemado opte por armarlo otra ves , plaqueta y componentes nuevos , todo de cero , pero aquí mi sorpresa sigue con las mismas fallas.
> les comento que lo que utilice del primero que construi es el rele , ya que no tenian mas(puede se este el problema?)-(probe con uno de auto pero no corta)
> les agradeceria que me ayuden , me quede sin mas ideas , teniendo en cuenta que no tengo conocimientos avanzados sobre electronica Solamente los que aprendo aca.
> muchas gracias .




La verdad que no se que puede ser.... 

Pero vamos a aislar posibles: 

El IC no es porque la escala anda perfectamente.
Convertidor F/T tampoco porque responde a la variación de RPM.
Solo nos queda la opción del TR que maneja el relay, el cual está o bien tardando demasiado en abrir o se le está filtrando señal por algún lado, lo que se me ocurre es que por ahí ese maldito fundente que trae el estaño está haciendo macanitas, limpiá todas las soldaduras para que quede lo mínimo posible de este residuo. si no se soluciona, cambiaría la R de 22K que polariza al TR si no me equivoco, por la inmediata mayor.


Que alguien que sea más entendido en el tema corrobore y corrija lo que dije.

Suerte, y ánimo que ya lo vamos hacer andar.



flasherito dijo:


> El relay qe compre tiene el circulito del tro lado es lo mismo ? Ayudaaaaa




Creo que el circulo muestra donde está el contacto Nc,  si es así tendrías que poner el relay para arriba (los pines hacia arriba)


----------



## danielrhino

Bebeto GRACIAS por la respuesta y tu interes.
Anoche la limpie y quedo sin ningun residuo hoy la probe y estamos en la misma tambien le cambie la R y nada.no me quede contento y pedi un auto con platinos para hacer la prueba y tambien ase lo mismo 
mi idea es que se filtra una corriente (la misma que enciende el led del shift constantemente cuando enciendo el vehiculo) que no llega a activar el rele pero cuando se activa no lo deja despegarse.
al no tener esperiencia con la electronica no se por donde puede venir la mano.
te dejo pensando un poco y si se te ocurre algo me tiras la idea.
Nuevamente te agradesco tu ayuda.


----------



## flasherito

mi relay tiene el circulito del lado qe hay 2 patitas no en el lado qe tiene 3 patitas :S no se como ponerlo


----------



## dandany

A todos les anda a mi nose porque probe con tantas cosas.. y me anda una ves nomas..es ves es cuando pongo transistores nuevos y cuando no desenchufo el circuito de los 12v....tantos problemas tuve...nose que sera probe hasta ocn leds diferentes todo  todo! puse un preset en serie a la pata 3 estoy podrido realmente te da una primer experanza sacas la moto lo sacas para instalarlo bien y no anda..


----------



## Manotas

JoniDf dijo:


> Hola gente, aca les dejo el video del corte en mi banquito de prueba...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w06KKLA1qi8





por lo que me fijo ese corte tiene un potenciometro con el que regulas la velocidad del corte . como lo fabricastes o en que PCB? gracias .. eso es lo que ando buscando hace tiempo que se pueda regular el corte con potenciometro


----------



## torgod

fraidias dijo:


> gracias  yo ire preguntando por ahi haber que encuentro gracias nuevamente



amigo fraidias, mis conocimientos acerca de electronica son pocos pero creo que la idea que tenias de colocar un pot en la alimentacion de los leds podria funcionar, talves interviniendo justo antes de los leds, elaborando un pequeño divisor de tension. segun analizo el circuito el lm3914 comunica es el catodo de los leds con alguna tierra generada internamente no se si este tenga un estabilizador de corriente el lm como para mantener esta constante. probando haber que pasa.

hola a todos, amigos como añoro ver funcionando el circuito en mi moto pero no lo logro, les cuento algunas cosas que creo pueden no dejar funcionar, el transistor que pude conseguir es un 2n3904 conectadocomo debe ser segun su datashhet y el bc548 colector en el mismo punto base y emisor, los capacitores de 470nf y 330nf no son ceramicos sino electroliticos y no se si su valor sea este pues estos dicen en uf respectivamente 0.47uf y 0.33uf. aclaro al variar el pot de amplificacion de señal sin tenerla la barra hace el bonito efecto pero al aplicar la señal de la moto no pasa nada creo el problemaesta en esa pequeña etapa, o talves; no se, en la moto lo que obtengo es un mismo voltaje pero con frecuencia variada por la aceleracion. pero no un voltaje variable. si me pueden ayudar gracias amigos


----------



## fabry_nirvana

torgod, 470nF es lo mismo que 0.47uF y 330nF es lo mismo que 0.33uF, pero en el circuito (tengo la version 7.1) no veo estos valores, donde tenes los cap de 0.33 y de 0.47?... Talvez tienes el problema ahí... Verifica los valores de cada componente (de todos) con el .pdf, el circuito siempre arranca de una. 
Saludos y suerte


----------



## torgod

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> torgod, 470nF es lo mismo que 0.47uF y 330nF es lo mismo que 0.33uF, pero en el circuito (tengo la version 7.1) no veo estos valores, donde tenes los cap de 0.33 y de 0.47?... Talvez tienes el problema ahí... Verifica los valores de cada componente (de todos) con el .pdf, el circuito siempre arranca de una.
> Saludos y suerte


viejo la verdad es que me limite a armar el circuito de la primera pagina sin el shift ni limitador, si me puedes decir donde encuentro el 7.1 te aradesco.


----------



## fabry_nirvana

En la primera pagina, mnicolau va actualizando el primer post y poniendo la ultima version. La version 7.1 tiene limitador y shift, si no quieres utilizarlo, simplemente no los conectes, te podes ahorrar el rele y un par de borneras, aunque no creo que se justifique, yo armaria todo
Saludos


----------



## torgod

pero la actualizacion ya esta en la primera pagina?


----------



## flasherito

lo terminee anda joya igual lo voy a mejorar y hacer tipo analogico cuando termine subo video (H) anda joya


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Si, desde febrero sino me equivoco, fijate


----------



## dandany

yo hace 3 meses tengo problemas jaja ahora mande todo el circuito a 9v aver si lo puedo porbar hoy aver si se digna a andar deseenme suerte


----------



## danielrhino

Suerte!!!!.....


----------



## mistemasta

hola foreros, os mando saludos a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y he llegado a él buscando cómo hacer un tacómetro para acoplar a mi moto.
Me llamo manu, soy de asturias, españa, y antes de nada quiero decir que me he leído todas las páginas del post, que me ha llevado más de dos tardes, que he ido tomando notas, que me he leído las FAQ, y que esto es sencillamente... increíble, estoy maravillado de cómo aquí todos colaboran desinteresadamente y ayudan en lo que pueden.
A Mariano, felicidades por el post increíble que hay montado, y gracias por compartir aquí esta creación suya.
A bebeto, a zeta_bola y otros más, gracias por ir respondiendo. Es que estoy que no me lo creo...


Bien, y después de alabaros y haceros la pelota, aquí van mis dudas:
quiero montar el tacómetro en una moto de 250cc, 4T, del año 2000 con encendido electrónico (es una suzuki burgman), que compré usada y tiene más kilómetros que los caminos, y es mi conejillo de indias para mis pruebas.
Tengo conocimientos básicos de electrónica.
Entonces, como sólo quiero poner el tacómetro para las revoluciones, pregunto:
* ¿puedo quitar componentes que no voy a utilizar (no tanto por el ahorro, que no es gran cosa, si no por el "bulto")?
* he marcado con una cruz roja los componentes que creo que se pueden quitar, ¿son correctos?
Ver el archivo adjunto Dibujo3.bmp
* en la borna que se llama "bobina", ¿puedo conectar el cable que viene de la bobina, y dejar sin conectar el que sale al CDI? (esto sería sacando un cable de la bobina, no cortando el que hay ahora).
Saludos a todos y a seguir aportando.
manu

mensaje para fraidias -> perdona que te contacte así, pero tú estás en españa y necesito ayuda para saber  dónde comprar los componentes, tengo más bien poca idea de electrónica. ¡gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Bienvenido al foro mistemasta,
Están correctos los componentes a omitir, podrías dejar de lado el bc327 restante también.
La conexión es como decís, empalmando un cable en la línea que vá desde el CDI a la bobina y lo conectás en la parte izquierda de la bornera "bobina".

Comentá los resultados...

Saludos


----------



## mistemasta

gracias mariano por contestar tan rápidamente.
entonces me he confundido en una cosa, y es en que el cable que no tengo que conectar es el de la bobina (en la borna bobina), porque claro, ahora me doy cuenta, es el que da la señal y la corta a la bobina para el corte de encendido). Pero sí conecto el borne que dice cdi.
Siento repetirme, pero a mí me dices que por un circuito de estos pasan neutrones con el cirulador de inversa aplicado a la potencia del caricoleador, y yo me quedo así  , y me lo creo, claro.
y de nuevo  mi enhorabuena por este proyecto y gracias por los esfuerzos que haces en seguir en él ayudando (no me cansaré de repetirlo, eres un fenómeno)
  

EDITO-> estoy con la placa, y primer problema, no soy capaz de calcar las pistas en el cobre, imprimo en papel en láser, lo paso con plancha, y cuando lo meto en agua para quitar el papel, se me borran mucho las pistas. Tendré que "dibujar" a mano las pistas...


----------



## mistemasta

por fin ya tengo la placa, me ha costado pero lo he conseguido.

Tengo una duda con las resistencias de 47K.
Una es pequeña y la otra grande, sé que a mayor grosor, menor resistencia... o sea que tendrá que ver con vatios...
pero ¿de cuántos vatios las pido?
las de 1k y de 22k, ¿de 1/4 de vatio o de 1/2 vatio?
la grande de 47k, ¿de 1 vatio?
¡gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

mistemasta, gracias por los comentarios. Todas las resistencias de 1/4 de W, por comodidad nomás usé distintos tamaños. Tené mucho cuidado si dibujaste a mano el circuito, hay que dibujarlo invertido en la parte de cobre y prestá atención para evitar dolores de cabeza más tarde. Te recomendaría seguir intentando con el método de la plancha, buscá algúno de los tantos tutoriales que hay.

Agregada la pregunta de las R al FAQ, lo voy a actualizar pronto.

Saludos


----------



## mistemasta

mariano eres un fenómeno, siempre estás por aquí suelto...

bien, la placa la terminé con la plancha, al final entendí por qué había cuatro esquemas impresos en una página del pdf... ¡porque yo necesité los 4! Al final fue la vencida. Y utilicé agua fuerte mezclada con agua oxigenada, y se lo fue comiendo todo. Luego lo limpié, lo lijé suavemente, taladré con broca de 1 mm, quité la rebarba a los agujeros, luego estañé las pistas... uf, uf, cuánto trabajo... y hoy pretendo ir a buscar los componentes. Ah, y repasé las conexiones del esquema mil veces, no vaya a ser que me haya confundido. Aún así, todo puede ser.
Tengo todo recogido en fotos.
Gracias de nuevo por la ayuda.


----------



## mnicolau

Jaja eso sirve además para ver tu progreso en el armado de placas, cuando dejás de utilizar todos los impresos disponibles en la hoja, es porque le vas agarrando la mano 

PD: Un consejo, mucha atención y prolijidad en el armado, eso te va a evitar problemas en las pruebas.

Saludos


----------



## mistemasta

¡lo tengo! bueno, sólo faltan los dos trimers horizontales porque me los han dado que parecen un plato, y los necesito más pequeños.
Tengo una duda, todas las patas positivas de los leds van conectadas al tercer borne (el de arriba según el esquema) y las negativas, cada una a una salida de la placa (de la tira de 10 pines que está encima del integrado (según la foto)).
Por lo demás, podría hacer un pequeño resumen de cómo he preparado la placa y cómo he realizado el montaje, las soldaduras, etc., para adjuntarlo al FAQ, para principiantes, breve y conciso.
Ahora el siguiente paso es encontrar tiempo para probarlo en la moto...


----------



## bebeto

mistemasta dijo:


> ¡lo tengo! bueno, sólo faltan los dos trimers horizontales porque me los han dado que parecen un plato, y los necesito más pequeños.
> Tengo una duda, todas las patas positivas de los leds van conectadas al tercer borne (el de arriba según el esquema) y las negativas, cada una a una salida de la placa (de la tira de 10 pines que está encima del integrado (según la foto)).
> Por lo demás, podría hacer un pequeño resumen de cómo he preparado la placa y cómo he realizado el montaje, las soldaduras, etc., para adjuntarlo al FAQ, para principiantes, breve y conciso.
> Ahora el siguiente paso es encontrar tiempo para probarlo en la moto...



Éxitos entonces.... 

Espero que tu proximo comentario sea algo como: 

Me andubo de maravilla!

Con respecto a la conección de los leds es tal cual la describiste.


Suerteeee


----------



## fraidias

mensaje para fraidias -> perdona que te contacte así dijo:


> gracias mariano por contestar tan rápidamente.
> entonces me he confundido en una cosa, y es en que el cable que no tengo que conectar es el de la bobina (en la borna bobina), porque claro, ahora me doy cuenta, es el que da la señal y la corta a la bobina para el corte de encendido). Pero sí conecto el borne que dice cdi.
> Siento repetirme, pero a mí me dices que por un circuito de estos pasan neutrones con el cirulador de inversa aplicado a la potencia del caricoleador, y yo me quedo así  , y me lo creo, claro.
> y de nuevo  mi enhorabuena por este proyecto y gracias por los esfuerzos que haces en seguir en él ayudando (no me cansaré de repetirlo, eres un fenómeno)
> 
> 
> EDITO-> estoy con la placa, y primer problema, no soy capaz de calcar las pistas en el cobre, imprimo en papel en láser, lo paso con plancha, y cuando lo meto en agua para quitar el papel, se me borran mucho las pistas. Tendré que "dibujar" a mano las pistas...


bueno veo que ya llevas en marcha el proyecto... animo como han dicho por ahi.. el proximo post que sea que ya funciona perfectamente  yo he aprendido electronica gracias a este foro a marchas forzadas


----------



## mistemasta

hola fraidias, gracias por responder. No puedo enviarte privados porque soy nuevo en el foro.
el circuito ya lo he montado, me fui a una tienda de electrónica y más o menos me expliqué y encontré lo que necesitaba.
Ahora ya estoy pensando en ponerle 20 leds en vez de 10, porque me apetece ponerlo como mariano, en el velocímetro de la moto, y tiene una escala bastante grande con lo cual me entrarían 20 sin problema. ¿Cómo hiciste tú para ponerle más de los 10 originales del esquema, es difícil?
privados, como no me envíes tú, yo no puedo.
saludos y gracias por responder


----------



## fraidias

pues veras yo tengo puestos 30 leds si miras unas  paginas atras creo recordar que colge el esquema de la version de 30 leds.. es algo mas compleja y cara que la de 10 leds pero bueno.. funciona ara estoy intentando añadirle el shift light a mi version de 30 leds y provando el modo punto/ barra haber si es factible cortar el pin nº9 a los 3  Integrados lm3914 pero eso supongo que mariano sabra la respuesta ya que tengo que revelar con la insoladora una placa con las modificaciones haber si funciona o no.. si ves que no encuentras el esquema y si te interesa te pasare mi correo electronico y me agregas al msn si quieres poco te podre ayudar ya que soy principiante pero toy aprendiendo rapido. pero me faltan muchos conceptos basicos de electronica que como siga asi intentare hacer algun curso o similar para avanzar por que si no compadezco a la gente de este foro por que les molestare mucho con preguntas tontas que podria solucionarmelo yo mismo con un poco de atencion pero bueno se hace lo que se puede..


----------



## piesito

una pregunta mas o menos cuanto se gasta aproximadamente en todos los compoonentes para armarlo ?


----------



## mistemasta

gracias por responder fraidias.
verás, yo también soy principiante, leo mucho, quemo componentes, quemo pistas, quemo lo que me echen, hasta soldadores 
Yo me refería a poner 20 leds, más atrás vi que tú has hecho el circuito con 30 leds, y he visto tus videos (me chupé tooodas las páginas del hilo, yo primero leo, luego pregunto, uf, así que imagínate todo el hilo entero...). Bien, pues a mí me gusta esto que ha preparado mariano, un auténtico fenómeno, y un ejemplo de ayuda a los demás... 
Y entonces, lo tengo ya preparado y ya estoy pensando en una versión de 20 leds... pero no tengo ni idea de cómo va. por eso te pregutaba a ti, porque pensaba que tú habías preparado la versión de 30. Bueno, iré poco a poco.
si te parece bien, envíame un privado con tu dirección para estar en contacto (prefiero no publicar direcciones en foros, luego sabe dios dónde acabará la dirección).
Ya iré contando aquí mis avances.
:estudiando:


----------



## arieldo

porque se prenden todos los led's cuando pongo en contacto la moto y solo se mantiene solo 1 prendido pero la escala no se mueve! 

alguien sabe que puede ser y como podria solucionarlo?


----------



## mnicolau

Mala conexión, mal armado, etc etc, comentá un poco más tu situación y una foto de la placa (que se vea bien..)

Saludos


----------



## bebeto

mistemasta dijo:


> gracias por responder fraidias.
> verás, yo también soy principiante, leo mucho, quemo componentes, quemo pistas, quemo lo que me echen, hasta soldadores
> Yo me refería a poner 20 leds, más atrás vi que tú has hecho el circuito con 30 leds, y he visto tus videos (me chupé tooodas las páginas del hilo, yo primero leo, luego pregunto, uf, así que imagínate todo el hilo entero...). Bien, pues a mí me gusta esto que ha preparado mariano, un auténtico fenómeno, y un ejemplo de ayuda a los demás...
> Y entonces, lo tengo ya preparado y ya estoy pensando en una versión de 20 leds... pero no tengo ni idea de cómo va. por eso te pregutaba a ti, porque pensaba que tú habías preparado la versión de 30. Bueno, iré poco a poco.
> si te parece bien, envíame un privado con tu dirección para estar en contacto *(prefiero no publicar direcciones en foros, luego sabe dios dónde acabará la dirección).
> Ya iré contando aquí mis avances.*
> :estudiando:



Mejor que no lo hagas porque está prohibido.

Ahora.. lo de la versión  de 20 leds, agrandaría la PCB.

Si aún lo quieres hacer, en la hoja de datos del LM viene explicado como conectarlo en cascada.

Suerte!


----------



## JoniDf

Holas! que les parece la propuesta que en vez de seguir agregando leds se puedan poner displays ??
Saludos !







Manotas dijo:


> por lo que me fijo ese corte tiene un potenciometro con el que regulas la velocidad del corte . como lo fabricastes o en que PCB? gracias .. eso es lo que ando buscando hace tiempo que se pueda regular el corte con potenciometro



Disculpa que tarde en contestar , ando atareado , el potenciometro que rugulo en el video es nada mas que el generador de pulsos para la bobina de ahi vario las r.p.m una posibilidad de poner un potenciometro al corte de Mariano es reemplazando el preset de la derecha del circuito ( el regulador de la escala maxima ) por un potenciometro de igual valor , en mi auto lo tengo asi y anda
Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

JoniDf dijo:


> Holas! que les parece la propuesta que en vez de seguir agregando leds  se puedan poner displays ??



Buenas, comenté varias veces el tema de los displays, fué el 1º circuito que probé, anduvo y no me terminó de convencer así que no me interesaría armarlo, pero si proponen alguna idea y lo quieren hacer les doy una mano en lo que pueda.



JoniDf dijo:


> una posibilidad de poner un potenciometro al corte de Mariano es reemplazando el preset de la derecha del circuito ( el regulador de la escala maxima ) por un potenciometro de igual valor , en mi auto lo tengo asi y anda
> Saludos!



Exacto, siempre y cuando no se use la escala de leds.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

joni, ese taco esta hecho con pic, nada uqe ver con el de mariano


----------



## mnicolau

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> joni, ese taco esta hecho con pic, nada uqe ver con el de mariano



Así es... igualmente se puede hacer como comenté en aquellos post y queda exactamente igual, las 3 primeras cifras válidas y el último dígito fijo en 0. Funciona tal cual como en el video y el ICL7107 permite elegir la velocidad de muestreo para acomodarlo a gusto.

Saludos


----------



## mistemasta

gracias bebeto, sospechaba que así era por eso nunca-nunca publico direcciones de correo en foros.
gracias también por la indicación de echar un ojo a la hoja de características del LM. De momento echaré a andar este, y cuando lo tenga, ya pensaré qué hacer.
caray, este foro es tremendo...


----------



## fraidias

piesito dijo:


> una pregunta mas o menos cuanto se gasta aproximadamente en todos los compoonentes para armarlo ?



cuanto cuesta que version la de mariano? o la de 30 leds?


----------



## bebeto

100 Páginas 1988 respuestas.

Felicitaciones mariano, muy bueno tu trabajo.

Con respecto al display numérico, a mi por lo pronto no me interesa, de ser así, hay muchos en internet echos con PICs, o de lo contrario con un simlpe ICL alcanza, y no se necesita programar nada


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias bebeto, ya casi pasamos las 2000 respuestas 

Igualmente, desde el comentario que hice de la actualización de la V7.10c hacia atrás, se puede eliminar todo 

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau dijo:


> Gracias bebeto, ya casi pasamos las 2000 respuestas
> 
> Igualmente, desde el comentario que hice de la actualización de la V7.10c hacia atrás, se puede eliminar todo
> 
> Saludos



yo creo que para los usuarios nuevos a este post.. seria aconsejable para facilistarles las cosas eliminar todo lo anterior a la version 7.10c por que les hacemos leer 100 paginas.. ( que sinceramente si entras de nuevo... es un coñazo...) mas que nada.. cuando vas por la mitad.. se te olvida lo leido 20 paginas atras.... lo unico que hacemos es liarlos para acabar preguntando al final cualquier cosa que no han entendido. yo votaria por borrar..


----------



## mnicolau

Por mí ningún problema, me parece correcto . Sería una limpieza desde el post #1583 hacia atrás, saltaría desde el 1º hacia ese.

Sólo pido que agreguen una referencia en dicho post, indicando que es el Nro 1583.

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

yo he opinado por esta opcion por el motivo siguiente.. hay mucha gente impaciente cuando ve cosas asi que primero montan despues preguntan.. yo soy el primero que hace eso.. soy sincero.. con las ganas que tenia en su dia cuando vi tu post.. escasamente habia leido 20 paginas y ya tenia todo preparado para montar.. al seguir leyendo con los dias me di cuenta que no servia para nada.. y supongo que alguno que otro le habra pasado alguna vez.. primero la liamos.. despues preguntamos.. para evitar malos entendidos .. mejor eliminar.. ademas.. se hacen actualizaciones de las versiones para eliminar fallos o simplemente mejorar versiones anteriores.. en tema funcionamiento prestaciones o simplemente como el tamaño... asi que creo que no hace falta tener informacion antigua sobre versiones con errores o similares..  que opinen los demas..


----------



## JoniDf

Holas ! Mariano como seria el tema del  ICL7107 se tomaria directamente del - de la bobina en el caso del auto o se sacaria del pin 5 del corte??

y con respecto al video tire una idea de como me gustaria  si puedo evitar el pic mejor (H)

Saludos !


----------



## mnicolau

No se puede conectar directo, tendrías que armarle su respectivo conversor F-T y listo... nada de pics.

Saludos


----------



## luisnic_lnsa

hola, tengo una duda, estoy por armar el tacometro version 7.10 y encontre un LM3914N en vez del LM3914. Es lo mismo? tiene alguna diferencia? afecta al funcionamiento?


----------



## bebeto

luisnic_lnsa dijo:


> hola, tengo una duda, estoy por armar el tacometro version 7.10 y encontre un LM3914N en vez del LM3914. Es lo mismo? tiene alguna diferencia? afecta al funcionamiento?



Es lo mismo...

Suerte!


----------



## estanislao

hola que tal???
para que es el bot/bar
saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

dot/bar, ahi podes elegir si queres que se vayan prendiendo los leds de a uno, en sucesion, o que vaya llenandose la escala de leds. no estaba en el faq eso??

saludos


----------



## bebeto

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> dot/bar, ahi podes elegir si queres que se vayan prendiendo los leds de a uno, en sucesion, o que vaya llenandose la escala de leds. no estaba en el faq eso??
> 
> saludos




Eso eso eso.


Está en el FAQ pero como está tan ocupado, no tenia tiempo de leerlo por compléto así que solo llegó a leer: 
Tacómetro digital + Shift Light + Limitador de RPM + Pcbs,  y de ahí lo descargó y se puso a montarlo, luego se dió cuenta que en la tienda de electrónica no venden dot/bar.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

bebeto dijo:


> en la tienda de electrónica no venden dot/bar.


 


..............................no??


----------



## mnicolau

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> ..............................no??



Felicitaciones Zeta, tuviste el gran honor de publicar el post #2000!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

gracias gracias, aplauso, medalla y beso(despues paso la direccion para que me manden la medalla y la morocha pal beso)

saludos


----------



## fraidias

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> ..............................no??


No fastidies? jajajaja yo que iva a pedir tres unidades para reservarlas para distintos proyectos.. jajajajaja


----------



## lukasmiti

hola gente yo quisiera saber si es conveniente ponerle en vez de preset unos potes para q*UE* sea mas fácil no??


----------



## ViruX

nose q  les parece la idea pero a lo mejor se puede hacer el tacometro con aguja eso si habra q calibrar para cada moto lo unico :s


----------



## JoniDf

ViruX dijo:


> nose q  les parece la idea pero a lo mejor se puede hacer el tacometro con aguja eso si habra q calibrar para cada moto lo unico :s



Hola ! a q te referis con el tacometro aguja ? fabricar la bobina y todo lo relacionado con un tacometro analogico ?? .Si es asi te combiene comprarlo armado ya 

Saludos !



lukasmiti dijo:


> hola gente yo quisiera saber si es combeniente ponerle en vez de preset unos potes para q sea mas fasil no??



Todo se puede !


----------



## paanco666

hola gente!!! antes que nada mis felicitaciones a mariano por el post que a logrado que es impresionante!!!!
Yo queria incursionar en el temas de los displays de 7 segmentos para ponerle al tacometro estari bueno como opcion! mi problema es que no tengo ni idea de como funcionan ni como aplicarlo a este circuito! y sinceramente busque info en internet y no consegui mucho que digamos! si alguien se prende estaria bueno hacer un pokito mas grande este post jejejeje!

si alguien quiere me tome el atrevimiento de modificar el pcb que subio mariano agrandandolo un pokito para los que somos malos con el soldador !


----------



## ViruX

JoniDf dijo:


> Hola ! a q te referis con el tacometro aguja ? fabricar la bobina y todo lo relacionado con un tacometro analogico ?? .Si es asi te combiene comprarlo armado ya
> 
> Saludos !
> 
> 
> 
> Todo se puede !



no no vienen unos gavanometros (corrijan me si esta mal) a los cuales por medio de tension se mueve una aguja y no son caros creo XD

fue solo una opinion


----------



## paanco666

ViruX dijo:


> no no vienen unos gavanometros (corrijan me si esta mal) a los cuales por medio de tension se mueve una aguja y no son caros creo XD
> 
> fue solo una opinion





son los galvanometros(wiki: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galvanómetro)! creo que seria posible pero no tengo ni idea de como fucionan dejame que investigue un poco y te cuento de paso me fijo con mi provedor de eletronica si tiene esto o algo similar


----------



## mnicolau

Gente tienen que entender que el LM3914 no es más que un "voltímetro" que mide la tensión generada por el conversor F-T, sabiendo esto, pueden adaptarle cualquier tipo de voltímetro, uno a agujas (galvanómetro) o uno con displays 7 segmentos tipo ICL7107 (ó con LCD con el 7106). Incluso pueden adaptar un multímetro de los comunes chinos, de 4U$S.

Cualquiera sea el caso, deberán agregar su propio conversor F-T, para poder calibrar por separado las escalas y no generar conflictos. En el caso de usar displays, conviene un conversor de mejores características al usado acá, tipo LM2917, LM331, etc. Para el de aguja no es necesario.

Saludos


----------



## lukasmiti

una pregunta q no se si esta aclarado. yo tengo una moto 125 cc lo q quisiera saber yo es q relé debo ponerle tomando en cuenta el amperage


----------



## mnicolau

Se usa siempre el mismo relay y es el que encaja en la placa. Se compra en casas de electrónica, no es el mismo que venden en casas de autopartes (se puede usar igual, pero hay que colocarlo aparte de la placa). Está sobrado para todo tipo de vehículos (incluso usando bobinas de alta performance).

Saludos


----------



## torgod

amigos ya logre montar todo en el pc pero, antes de ponerlo a prueba quisiera saber si tendre problemas por usar en ves de transistores bc use 2n3904 y 2n3906, el caso es que antes de montarlos tuve la precaucion de averiguar sus datasheet y estos vienen con los pines al contrario de los bc, algo como 2n3904 e-b-c y el bc 548 c.b-e. lo mismo con el 2n3906 y los inverti habra algun problema?


----------



## mnicolau

Va a funcionar bien siempre y cuando los hallas conectado correctamente. El problema se puede presentar con el 3906 que accione el  limitador, soporta 200[mA] así que está justo para activar el relay. Sin  embargo la activación del relay es muy corta, con lo cual puede no  darte problemas.

Saludos


----------



## lukasmiti

gracias genio la verdad que me parecio buenicimo ahora lo voy a puner en practica muchas gracias!!!!!


----------



## bebeto

lukasmiti dijo:


> hola gente yo quisiera saber si es combeniente ponerle en vez de preset unos potes para q sea mas fasil no??




Hola "lukasmiti" tu nombre me suena jajaja

no veo necesario poner potes... te saca mucho espacio... y adaptarlos con cables... mmm sensible al ruido.

PD: Dejá de poner "q" porque si te encuentro en la calle te pego jajajaj... no posta te van a llamar la atención y no es nada lindo


----------



## leonardo1969

Yo arme este que no me funciona, unicamentre se prende la segunda linea de led que corresponden a medias y altas rpm, se calibra con un transformador que opinon tienen del circuito, yo lo arme para colocarle al karting.
Incluso se prenden solos los led.


----------



## bebeto

leonardo1969 dijo:


> Yo arme este que no me funciona, unicamentre se prende la segunda linea de led que corresponden a medias y altas rpm, se calibra con un transformador que opinon tienen del circuito, yo lo arme para colocarle al karting.
> Incluso se prenden solos los led.



Puede ser un gran problema de interferencia... (el 555 es MUY pero MUY sencible a interferencias)


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Leonardo1969 es un karting 4T, los 110cc? Yo arme el tacometro de mnicolau, lo he puesto en motores 4cilindros, en motos, en motores 6cilindros, pero lo he probado en 2 karting y los ruidos me traen muchos problemas, nose como solucionarlo, talvez con un inductor, nose, si alguien que sepa mas de electronica se anima a decirme como armar un inductor, o alguna solucion para filtrar la señal, se lo agradeceria!
Saludos!


----------



## JoniDf

Hola en los autos inyeccion los sensores llevan cables con malla a masa eso podria ayudar poniendo este tipo de cables donde va la entrada y salida de bobina en el corte 
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Siempre se debería tomar la señal con cable mallado (la malla a masa) y para la alimentación suele usarse un filtro tipo "pi" CLC, me fue útil en varias ocasiones.

Saludos


----------



## leonardo1969

El problema del circuito que arme era la resistencia r1 esta mal la que va es 2,2k me falta el ajuste, que no entiendo ingles uso un traductor, estoy por armar de ustedes paro hay 110 pag, y no se cual armar.


----------



## bebeto

leé por lo menos las... 20 últimas páginas, y arma el de la primera página ( versión 7.1 )


----------



## leonardo1969

bebeto dijo:


> leé por lo menos las... 20 últimas páginas, y arma el de la primera página ( versión 7.1 )


 
GRACIAS por tu respuesta lo voy a armar.
Hace un rato me fui a hacer una prueba en el karting, al circuito le coloque un cabezal de pasa casette de detector y lo alimente con una bateria de ups en desuso al circuito improbisado lo coloque en el asiento puse en marcha el karting e increiblemente funca al pelo lo ajuste con tacometro prestado i los led encienden perfecto de acuerdo a las rpm, no se que pasara cuando lo instale con la bateria del kart, en el circuto dese algo de ponerle ese regulador que no se consigue, yo le coloque un 7805, alguien conose ese regulador.


----------



## bebeto

Bueno... después de tanto tiempo les dejo un video, de cuando le hice la prueba al mio.

Disculpen la calidad de la filmación, lo grabé con la cámara digital, con poca luz.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AttLUMCpRs



Este es mi 200º mensaje que emoción


----------



## JoniDf

Felicitaciones por el proyecto principalmente y pòr los 200 
Saludos


----------



## SAKUMONCHO

exe3lente aporte maestro


----------



## gastysp

Hola amigos les comento que termine de armar el circuito (dejo fotos) ahora en si mi pregunta es como deberia conectarlo al bobina del auto?? Yo lo que quiero porbar es el corte igualmente arme todo el esquema que deberia tener en cuenta para conectarlo correctamente?? y por ultimo si me pueden explicar que es lo que tengo que puentear en los leds?? ya que por ahi lei que no se debe usar el led 9 , desde ya muchas gracias espero sus respuestas!!!!

SALUDOS!!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gastysp, revisá la 2º página del pdf, ahí tenés la conexión en el auto, hacelo tal cual. No hay que puentear nada, simplemente no utilizar el led nº 9 para accionar el corte o el shift.

Muy bueno bebeto  falta instalarlo nomás.

Gracias sakumoncho, bienvenido al foro.

Saludos


----------



## gastysp

Hola mnicolau!!! 
Te cuento que fui a probarlo ya que no tengo como probarlo en casa y lo hago directamente con el auto , en fin al conectarlo o directamente no arranca o bien no conecto el de la bobina y al hacerlo se apaga el motor , la pregunta es que estoy haciendo mal?? mi auto tiene bobina seca no tiene platinos y tampoco tiene computadora puede ser por eso?? 
Te dejo una foto de como conecte..

SALUDOS!!!!



1: A la bobina en mi caso son 3 cables , amarillo: +bateria
                                                       negro: masa

sigo que se me corto jejeje!!!

marron : señal

yo conecte a la señal y se apaga el motor y al negro no hace nada!!

2: + ñeds
3: Masa
4: +12v
5: tira de leds

Bueno espero que me puedan ayudar MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!


----------



## mnicolau

En la bornera "bobina" hay 2 bornes, ya que el contacto del relay se conecta *en serie* entre el módulo electrónico ó los platinos y la bobina, osea *se usan ambos bornes*. Fijate el esquema de la página 2, imaginate que si no estaría el circuito, ese "negativo módulo encendido o platinos" se conecta directo con "negativo bobina". Conectás el circuito y luego le dás arranque al auto. Otra cosa, al alimentar el circuito, el relay no debe activarse.

Intercalá la bornera "bobina" en el cable que toma la señal. Fijate si funciona la escala de leds y luego calibrás el corte.

Saludos


----------



## gastysp

Ok gracias por responder , ya me voy a probar!!!!

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## murcy

tengo problemas con el limitador no se actiba trate de inducilo directamente con el polo - pero ni asi se activa , cual puede ser mi problema !!


----------



## gastysp

Hola muchachos!!!!!!! yo de nuevo no lo puedo hacer andar  a ver si esta bien en el borne bobina tengo que conectarle a los dos terminales la señal de la bobina?? o a una la señal y al otro el negativo?? en cuanto le doy 12v se escucha el click click del relay eso esta bien?? SALUDOS!!!!


----------



## fabry_nirvana

gastysp a mi me pasa lo mismo, y en mi caso era ruido en el vehiculo (era un karting) de todos modos, ese mismo circuito funciono en mi auto, en una moto, y en el auto de un amigo, solo no anduvo en el karting que tenia ruido en la alimentacion de la bobina, yo no le encontre solucion, si encontras como solucionarlo, publicalo por favor.
Fue ruido en mi caso! talvez en tu caso no es, talvez es otra cosa, asique controla el circuito, y si podes probado en otro auto o moto.


----------



## leonardo1969

Yo lo que haria no conectaria el limitador a la bobina para el corte para probar como encienden los led, aceleras ves como prenden los led regulando el pot. le pegas una acelerada a fondo ves cuantos encienden, si funca conectas el relay es serie con la bobina de encendido con el positivo, cortas el cable de alimentacion uno entra al relay del tacometro el que viene del contacto y el otro es el que va a la bobina.


----------



## bebeto

gastysp dijo:


> Hola muchachos!!!!!!! yo de nuevo no lo puedo hacer andar  a ver si esta bien en el borne bobina tengo que conectarle a los dos terminales la señal de la bobina?? o a una la señal y al otro el negativo?? en cuanto le doy 12v se escucha el click click del relay eso esta bien?? SALUDOS!!!!



Tenés alguna fuga a masa... o tenés conectado el led 9 al sistema de corte... 

Revisá que no estés usando el led 9, si es así, revisá soldaduras, ya que una derivación a masa, por lo mas pequeña que sea te puede activar el circuito y traerte un GRAN dolor de cabeza.


----------



## ViruX

bebeto dijo:


> Tenés alguna fuga a masa... o tenés conectado el led 9 al sistema de corte...
> 
> Revisá que no estés usando el led 9, si es así, revisá soldaduras, ya que una derivación a masa, por lo mas pequeña que sea te puede activar el circuito y traerte un GRAN dolor de cabeza.



ajajaj las conecciones que tocan masa dan MUY GRANDES dolores de cabeza XD jajaja...


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau me tendrias que hacer un favor tu que dominas o algun otro forero que sepa lo que hace no como yo jajajaja .... haber.. en el post numero  #1541  me pasaste un esquema  y en el post numero   #1555 ( pagina 78)  me pasaste la simulacion que era basicamente un voltimetro haber .. mi version de 30 leds tiene algun problema de ajuste asi que queria provar la tuya.. partiendo que faltava el conversor frequencia tension.. me dijiste que no podias i que si tenias mas tiempo mas adelante.. pues ara te solicito   haber .. tus tacometros me funcionan bien en mi vehiculo lo que significa que el rango de conversion que haces en esas placas me funcionaria bien a mi.. pero el voltimetro que me pasaste era maximo 6v lo que dudo mucho que salga de tu conversor... me podrias poner tu el conversor frequencia tension en ese esquema? i ajustando para que el voltaje de la escala sea un poco mas baja? por que si lo dejamos asi tal cual.. no llenariamos con tu conversor no? haber si me puedes hacer el favor tio.. si me pasas una imagen como hiciste primero ya me sirve.. y si me pasas el esquema en proteus tambien ya me apañare.. por que he intentado yo hacer pruebas de poner el conversor y solo hago que quemar componentes ...


----------



## leop4

me gusto mucho el proyecto pero tengo una sola duda antes de hacer 200 preguntas más. este cricuito sirve para un ciclomotor zanela, juki, pumita etc. DE 2T?   ......sirve o no?


----------



## mnicolau

fraidias, lo mínimo que podrías medir con los 30 leds son 3.75[V] ya que con cada 3914 podés medir 1.25[V] mínimo. Si el conversor llega a ese valor de tensión en tu caso, usá los siguientes valores:
Rlow=0[Ohm] (un puente)
Rmid=1[KOhm]
Rhigh=2k[KOhm]

Con esos valores llenás la escala con 3.75[V]. 
Otra que te queda es aumentar la salida del conversor utilizando un simple opamp no inversor con algo de ganancia y listo.

Leo, te sirve siempre y cuando puedas alimentarlo correctamente. Necesitás suficiente tensión para que el regulador funcione de manera adecuada.

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau dijo:


> fraidias, lo mínimo que podrías medir con los 30 leds son 3.75[V] ya que con cada 3914 podés medir 1.25[V] mínimo. Si el conversor llega a ese valor de tensión en tu caso, usá los siguientes valores:
> Rlow=0[Ohm] (un puente)
> Rmid=1[KOhm]
> Rhigh=2k[KOhm]
> 
> Con esos valores llenás la escala con 3.75[V].
> Otra que te queda es aumentar la salida del conversor utilizando un simple opamp no inversor con algo de ganancia y listo.
> 
> Leo, te sirve siempre y cuando puedas alimentarlo correctamente. Necesitás suficiente tensión para que el regulador funcione de manera adecuada.
> 
> Saludos


Ante todo gracias por contestar.. pero supongo que sabras que no te entendido nada de nada no? jajajjaja me estas hablando de tu esquema no? si pudieras ponerme el circuito como hiciste la ultima vez eso si que lo entiendo y lo se seguir perfectamente ara bien.. me hablas de opamp no inversores que me quedo igual que antes. Por eso te pido el esquema se que son 5 minutos ya que he provado esos programas.. pero el problema es que no se hacerlo... me puedes modificar tu esas resistencias y a tu esquema añadir el conversor frequencia tension igual que el que tienes tu en el 7.10?


----------



## mnicolau

Sí me refería al esquema del post #1541. La idea es que vos armes el esquema y yo te dé una mano, no que yo te lo arme directamente, así no se aprende. Si buscás amplificador operacional configuración no inversor, vas a tener el circuito (es muy simple) y el esquema del conversor ya fue subido o lo podés levantar desde el pcb fácilmente. Lo armás en simulador y de ser necesario, te doy ahí una mano para corregirlo.

Saludos


----------



## bebeto

Una pregunta Mnicolau... 

No se si te preguntaron esto alguna vez.. si es así no recuerdo haberlo leído:
¿ El conversor F/T  si Vout máx son 9 V no? Ya que yo como expliqué anteriormente, para aplicarlo a un 128 cambié las R variable, para poder bajar del todo la escala porque a 1.000 RPM ya estaba a 1/4 de escala, y necesitaba que la escala arranque a partir de las 3.000 RPM aprox.

Gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola bebeto, no entendí muy bien la pregunta.. Te referís a si la tensión máxima de salida del conversor es 9[V]? Eso no es así, en el circuito 7.10c vi rangos máximos de casi 4[V], no más de eso. No sé si es eso lo que querías saber.

Saludos


----------



## leonardo1969

mnicolau dijo:


> Siempre se debería tomar la señal con cable mallado (la malla a masa) y para la alimentación suele usarse un filtro tipo "pi" CLC, me fue útil en varias ocasiones.
> 
> Saludos


 Como seria el filtro que comentas.Desde ya gracias LEONARDO.


----------



## leop4

si pero como es eso? si en el ciclo tengo una bateria de 12v 4HA me va a duncionar bien bien seguro? gracia por responder.


----------



## bebeto

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola bebeto, no entendí muy bien la pregunta.. Te referís a si la tensión máxima de salida del conversor es 9[V]? Eso no es así, en el circuito 7.10c vi rangos máximos de casi 4[V], no más de eso. No sé si es eso lo que querías saber.
> 
> Saludos




Perfecto eso es lo que quería saber muchas gracias


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau dijo:


> Sí me refería al esquema del post #1541. La idea es que vos armes el esquema y yo te dé una mano, no que yo te lo arme directamente, así no se aprende. Si buscás amplificador operacional configuración no inversor, vas a tener el circuito (es muy simple) y el esquema del conversor ya fue subido o lo podés levantar desde el pcb fácilmente. Lo armás en simulador y de ser necesario, te doy ahí una mano para corregirlo.
> 
> Saludos


Lo siento mnicolau pedi demasiado .. haber tengo estos esquemas de conversores..










 el tema por lo que me dices tengo que alimentar los 3 lm con una tension maxima a final de escala de 3 voltios..estos conversores asi tal cual cuanto voltaje llegan a sacar? la duda la tengo en ... que componentes cambiar para aumentar esta salida? no se si pongo una resistencia superior o inferior hace algo... o si cambiando un capacitador ganariamos algo... si me vas informando un poco quizas lo llege a sacar.. por que otra pregunta... que es mas complicado... este conversor o realizarlo con el LM2907? ya que lo que es el conversor con el 2907 que tengo en el otro esquema funciona bien... solo tendria que dar la salida que da el integrado aplicarlo a la pata nº5 de los 3914 de tu esquema tengo razon? y con eso tendria que funcionar.. y por ultimo... en el esquema que yo tengo en cada 3914 hay una resistencia y un preset para ajustar independientemente cada integrado la subida.. ya que los leds se van enciendo a ritmo de la aguja y se ajusta en 3 etapas... si las resistencias R MID... y R HIGH las cambio por un preset de valores equivalentes... podria ajustar la escala de ese integrado?


----------



## mnicolau

Bien, vamos por partes.
1º La alimentación de los integrados y el conversor no se toca, 9[V] (en el caso del 7.10c) o la tensión que estés usando.

2º La tensión que te comentaba (3.75[V] mínima) es la que los 3914 van a medir a full de escala utilizando los 30 leds. Si es necesario aumentar la tensión del conversor, conviene agregar una etapa amplificadora no inversora con opamp como te comentaba anteriormente. Se puede hacer modificando algunos valores del conversor mismo, pero no te lo recomiendo ya que se pierde linealidad en la conversión. La opción del opamp es la más sencilla.

3º Podés utilizar el conversor que quieras, este o el 2907 (LM311 es otra buena opción).

4º La lectura de los 3914 se hace por el pin 5, así que cualquiera sea el conversor que uses, tenés que conectar su salida al pin 5 de todos los ICs (como muestra el esquema que te pasé).

5º Claro, podés reemplazar cada una de esas resistencias por un preset variable, pero tendrías que calcular antes el alcance de cada 3914 para luego setear los 3 preset en el valor justo, sino la escala no se va a comportar adecuadamente; por ejemplo estando mal calibrado puede comenzar a encender la 2º escala (led 11 al 20) sin terminar de completar la 1º (led 1 al 10), etc. Para mí sería mejor colocar las resistencias fijas y luego utilizar un sólo preset en la entrada para controlar el nivel de la señal (tal cual como está en el esquema).

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

mas o menos entendi algunas cosas mnicolau.. cuando tenga un rato libre hare alguna prueva haber que componentes mas quemo jajaja


----------



## lukasmiti

hola una pregunta para que sirve los terminales dot/bar?


----------



## fabry_nirvana

lukasmiti te recomiendo que leas el FAQ y las ultimas 10 paginas del post, vas a encontrar lo que buscas
Saludos


----------



## bebeto

lukasmiti dijo:


> hola una pregunta para que sirve los terminales dot/bar?



Buscá el datasheet del integrado... ahí viene todo... sino revisá paginas atrás.


----------



## lukasmiti

mnicolau me parecio perfecto este proyecto pero creo que te falto un detalle que seria armar un informe asi no perder tienpo en leer las 500 paginas. Eso te ahorraria tienpo en las preguntas que te hacen.
y al fabr_nirvana que no se venga a hacer el que sabe todo porque me podrias haber respondido la pregunta tenia la misma cantidad de renglones que lo que me pusiste vos. gracias


----------



## bebeto

lukasmiti dijo:


> mnicolau me parecio perfecto este proyecto pero creo que te falto un detalle que seria armar un informe asi no perder tienpo en leer las 500 paginas. Eso te ahorraria tienpo en las preguntas que te hacen.
> y al fabr_nirvana que no se venga a hacer el que sabe todo porque me podrias haber respondido la pregunta tenia la misma cantidad de renglones que lo que me pusiste vos. gracias



No se puede armar un informe porque el proyecto no es fijo en cuanto a las versiones. Igualmente hay armado un FAQ junto con el proyecto en la 1º página, y Mnicolau acaba de subir una actualización del mismo. 

Lo que si se puede hacer es:Leer, usar el google leer el datasheet del LM y así sabemos que es el Dot/bar o alguna otra cosa...


----------



## lukasmiti

bebeto dijo:


> No se puede armar un informe porque el proyecto no es fijo en cuanto a las versiones. Igualmente hay armado un FAQ junto con el proyecto en la 1º página, y Mnicolau acaba de subir una actualización del mismo.



Perdona que te corrija pero si se puede armar un informe para la primera version porque las modificaciones son minimas; ademas se podria ir aclarando las modificaciones en el informe.


----------



## mnicolau

Lo que pasa es que la combinación del FAQ (ahora actualizado a la 7.10c) junto con los esquemas del PDF, brindan toda la información necesaria para la conexión y el correcto calibrado del circuito. Con eso debería ser suficiente y sino.. se realiza la consulta en el tema. Lo que se pide siempre es que la gente lea todo lo posible (no es necesario el tema completo) para evitar preguntas que se realizaron muchas veces ya.

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau.. no se si recordaras.. hace dias estuvimos hablando de algun sistema para poder ajustar la intensidad de los leds de la barra o en mi caso los de los 30 leds.. estuvimos barajando diferentes opciones y no llegamos a nada en concreto.. pues haber.. creo haber leido algo por google.. las patas 7 y 8 del integrado... bueno mejor dicho la resistencia que hay entre estas patas y Gnd he leido que es la encargada de la intensidad de los leds.. vamos que modificando esta resistencia variariamos la intensidad de los leds.. es eso cierto? si fuera asi... seria buscar un preset de los valores adecuados... y si fueran 3 integrados con sus respectivas resistencias en los pines 7 y 8 pues con un solo preset... aplicando sus patas de ajuste en los pines de los integrados.. conseguiriamos regular asi la intensidad? no se si habras entendido mi pregunta..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fraidias dijo:


> mnicolau.. no se si recordaras.. hace dias estuvimos hablando de algun sistema para poder ajustar la intensidad de los leds de la barra o en mi caso los de los 30 leds.. estuvimos barajando diferentes opciones y no llegamos a nada en concreto.. pues haber.. creo haber leido algo por google.. las patas 7 y 8 del integrado... bueno mejor dicho la resistencia que hay entre estas patas y Gnd he leido que es la encargada de la intensidad de los leds.. vamos que modificando esta resistencia variariamos la intensidad de los leds.. es eso cierto? si fuera asi... seria buscar un preset de los valores adecuados... y si fueran 3 integrados con sus respectivas resistencias en los pines 7 y 8 pues con un solo preset... aplicando sus patas de ajuste en los pines de los integrados.. conseguiriamos regular asi la intensidad?



No es tan simple el asunto (leer el datasheet), por que si bien podés regular la corriente de los LEDs, cambiando la esas resistencias también modificás el valor de la tensión de los divisores internos del LM3914 y resulta que vas a cambiar el brillo y el salto entre los LEDs no va a corresponder a la cantidad de RPM que hayas calibrado.

Es mejor dejar fija esa relación de resistencias y alimentar los LEDs con un PWM cuyo ciclo puedas controlar a tu antojo...y esto es mas simple cuanto mas LM3914 tenés en cascada, tal como tu caso.


----------



## fraidias

ezavalla dijo:


> No es tan simple el asunto (leer el datasheet), por que si bien podés regular la corriente de los LEDs, cambiando la esas resistencias también modificás el valor de la tensión de los divisores internos del LM3914 y resulta que vas a cambiar el brillo y el salto entre los LEDs no va a corresponder a la cantidad de RPM que hayas calibrado.
> 
> Es mejor dejar fija esa relación de resistencias y alimentar los LEDs con un PWM cuyo ciclo puedas controlar a tu antojo...y esto es mas simple cuanto mas LM3914 tenés en cascada, tal como tu caso.



lo de los datasheets es un poco complicado .. estan en ingles y no me entero casi de nada.. otra cuestion.. para leds de 5mm de alto brillo que resistencia es la mas indicada? ahora creo que la tengo de 690ohms esta bien asi?


----------



## boya678

compañeros miren este link y me cuentan que les parece 
http://www.taringa.net/posts/apuntes-y-monografias/4837951/Tacometro-Digital.html#


----------



## mnicolau

Ya se comentó mucho sobre esos circuitos boya, de hecho fue el primer tacómetro que armé (versión 1.0) y a partir de ahí fui  haciendo modificaciones, integrando todo y reduciendo el tamaño a una sola placa.

El usuario de Taringa que hizo ese post (copy & paste en realidad) debería haber puesto la fuente , así como está parecería que es un diseño suyo y no es así... no recuerdo el nombre del autor.

Saludos


----------



## brujo600

hola a todos quiero hacer la siguiente consulta, como puedo regular la frecuencia del rele mediante un potenciometro cuando esta cortando el limitador ( velocidad de corte) les hago esta pregunta ya que me gustaria poder medir la frecuencia del rele mediante un potenciometro  o sea quiero que corte por ejemplo 10 veces por segundo o 100 veces por segundo... 

saludos a todos les dejo un ejemplo de lo que les estoy preguntando 
ap antes que se me olvide me estoy refiriendo al primer circuito que se publico 
gracias a todos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7LVwsCpyEk


----------



## zeta_bola_1

la velocidad de corte se consigue variando el capacitor CAP, tal vez poneindo una llave de varios puntos con algunos capacitores??????????????lo unico que me se ocurre

saludos


----------



## axel191090

mnicolau, que decirte la verdad sos un maestro ahora estoy x ponerme a hacer el taco de verdad no pense encontrar esto! pensaba en gastarme mas de 6 gambas x eso! y no gaste ni 40!que decirte sos un maestro!,, cuando lo termine y lo ponga voy a subir un video a youtube y pongo el link para mostrarte el lotus como suena con el escape silens punta de diamante! ejeje suna el motor del yeyo ahi!ahora te dejjo la prim,era ves que lo prendi sin el corte y me estoy poniendo a hacerlo!otra cosa perdon x las faltas de ortografia!nuncame fue bien en lengua!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9gF9MW5JbM ese es el link despues te vuelvo a dejar el otro con el limite!


----------



## Introtuning

MNICOLAU excelente tu trabajo realmente excelente,yo arme una de las primeras versiones del taco y anduvo a la primera sin dramas,toy empezando a hacer la ultima q posteaste,
Me dirijo a vos porq sos el q lo hiso pero cualquiera q me pueda dar una mano bienvenido 
Mi consulta es,para hacer un medidor de RPM exacto se podrían tomar directamente los pulsos del del captor ya q esta tomando las vueltas del cigueñal,son 1 pùlso  por vuelta no???hablando siempre de una moto 110.Ya solo se tendria q tener un contador,se puede asi??saben si todas las 110 tiran 1 pulso por vuelta al CDI
Desde ya gracias por toda la información prestada.


----------



## brujo600

hola a todos..viendo el cto y todo lo mas encuentro que esta muy buenoo. pero no hemos comentado la parte mecanica de un auto que pasa cuando uno corta la chispa del motor, se acomula bencina,a causa de eso empiesan a tirar llamas y todo lo memas, ¿pero estaremos expuestos a que se perfore un piston o que se doble una biela o que se rompa el block? les digo esto por que me llego un comentario de de que podia pasar esto ahora esto no pasaria si desordenamos la chispa pero seria siendo otro cto electronico..

den sus opiniones haci salgo de la duda y a lo mejor la de algunos 

gracias...


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Brujo, mis conocimientos de mecánica son básicos, con el limitador, lo máximo que puede pasar, es que bajes una camisa, que no es poco, pero eso pasaría si el corte lo haces por un tiempo prolongado, porque al no generarse una explosión, la velocidad de salida del combustible, no es el mismo que el de los gases, entonces se va acumulando algo de mezcla, y la relación de compresión, con mucho liquido en el cilindro es mayor, (porque los gases se comprimen, los liquidos no) y podes bajar una camisa, pero eso pasaría, como dije antes, con un corte muy largo, y si tenemos el acelerador muy afondo. Algo muy diferente seria si desordenas la chispa, como si salta una chispa cuando el motor esta aspirando, con una válvula de admisión abierta, desbordaría la cuba, y generaría una falla grande (algo así me pasaba a mi, pero por causa de un rebote de un resorte de válvula,) al desbordarse la cuba, primero tenemos un exceso de mezcla y después la falta, por estar la cuba vacía, eso en caso de tener un auto con carburador, con injectores nose, pero me imagino que al injector no le hace bien que explote la nafta cuando esta injectando nafta. El otro caso seria si el pistón empieza a comprimir y salta la chispa, generaría un pistoneo, como cuando el motor esta muy avanzado, ahí si podes cortar una biela, y agujerear un pistón.
Esto que dije antes, esta basado en lo poco que se de mecánica! Aunque conozco varios casos que han bajado una camisa por el corte
Saludos y espero haber ayudado


----------



## bebeto

brujo600 dijo:


> hola a todos..viendo el cto y todo lo mas encuentro que esta muy buenoo. pero no hemos comentado la parte mecanica de un auto que pasa cuando uno corta la chispa del motor, se acomula bencina,a causa de eso empiesan a tirar llamas y todo lo memas, ¿pero estaremos expuestos a que se perfore un piston o que se doble una biela o que se rompa el block? les digo esto por que me llego un comentario de de que podia pasar esto ahora esto no pasaria si desordenamos la chispa pero seria siendo otro cto electronico..
> 
> den sus opiniones haci salgo de la duda y a lo mejor la de algunos
> 
> gracias...



Hola... podes hacer macana... como te dice fabry_nirvana.

Pero veamos al corte como un elemento de protección, y en algunos casas de mejora de largada...

Si se acciona el limitador de RPM nos quiere decir que le aflojemos porque estamos casi en el limite del motor... así que de eso analizamos que no es muy bueno para el motor tenerlo acelerado durante un largo tiempo.Ejemplo a unas 8000 vueltas (en el cado de un Fiat 128 tocado), ya que estamos rozando el limite del motor... imaginate colgarte que se yo, unos.... 30 segundos con el acelerador a fondo tirando el corte, no va a resultar muy sano...

Y vos me dirás si bueno perfecto ya que se está accionando el limitador... ¿Pero con respecto al pulsador de largada? Bueno eso ya va en cada uno, pero supongamos, largando a 4500 RPM, uno no va a estar desde que se posiciona en la linea de largada hasta que la luz cambia a verde tirando las 4500 RPM calculo yo que unos 5 segundos antes alcanza.


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por los comentarios gente y bienvenidos al foro...

Axel, muy bueno ese Lotus, esperamos el video del motor limitando . Si fuera posible filmalo con una cámara de fotos digital así se podrá apreciar mejor el sonido.

Introtuning, qué es lo que querés hacer exactamente? Del captor podés obtener los pulsos al igual que de la bobina de alta (como se toma ahora). Incluso podés medir directo la tensión desde el captor, ya que varía proporcional con las RPM. Los pulsos dependen de la cantidad de cilindros y si es 2 o 4 tiempos. En la 110cc monocilíndrica tenés *1 pulso por vuelta de cigueñal* en el caso de un *2T *y *1 pulso cada 2 vueltas* en *4T*.

Respecto a los problemas del limitador, leí bastante sobre posibles inconvenientes que pueda llegar a traer pero nunca he visto un caso concreto de problemas debido a su uso. Como comenta bebeto, la limitación se hace para no pasar de vueltas el motor y dañarlo, si hay gente que se cuelga del limitador para llamar la atención ya es otro tema 

Saludos


----------



## brujo600

gracias a todos ....bueno quiero seguir con el tema ya que mas todo quiero ambien cuidar el motor de mi auto. ahora lo que quiero decir en el primer post que hice por este tema es lo siguiente, si nosotros cortamos la chispa en un motor carburado por en de seguira inyectando bencina por la comprecion del motor acausa de eso los pistones se mojan con bencina haciendo explociones falsas pero tambien acomulamos la mescla (combustible con aire)...ahora si ud dicen que no pasa nada cuanto es el tiempo maximo que puedo ocupar el largador y a cuanto deberia pisar el acelerador ?
racias a todos por responder mis dudas....


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Brujo, no creo que las explosiones que escuchas se hagan en la cabeza del pistón, se hacen en el múltiple de escape o en el escape. El tiempo, yo no sabría decirte cual seria, pero como se hablo arriba, si lo utilizas para lo que se debe, el tiempo es muy corto, porque vos venís levantando vueltas, cuando vez que prende el shift light deberías poner el otro cambio, en caso de que no lo pongas, el motor se limita para evitar que se pase de vueltas, y para el control de largadas, se utilizaría nomás en una picada, y deberías acelerar cuando se activa el semáforo, y hasta que largan, no pasan 5seg, máximo 8seg hasta la luz verde, además hay que tener en cuenta no es tan fácil romper un motor por eso, porque cuando el limitador "deja de cortar" envía una chispa, y esta quema, gran parte de la mezcla, un porcentaje solo se quema, porque no hay suficiente oxigeno en la cámara para quemar toda la nafta, entonces queda un residuo, eso se muestra en el humo negro que se ve a veces, que solo se aprecia si es un auto que tenga un carburador importante, o que este mal carburado (en el caso de que se este quedando "gordo" arriba) en los autos de inyección, me creo que no habría mucho problema, porque la ECU debería enviar menos nafta por los inyectores al detectar con la sonda lambda nafta cruda en el múltiple de escape, Esto es una suposición! si estoy equivocado que me corrija
Saludos y traten de no romper nada jeje


----------



## zeta_bola_1

hasta ahora ninguno de los 2 motores que le puse esta placa presentaron problemas. ni con encendido electronico ni con platinos, ambos con carburador. 

al motor no le pasa nada, en todo caso, con el tiempo, el que puede tener problemas es el caño de escape y/o el multiple de escape, ya que la mezcla pasa directo a esos lugares, prendiendose o detonando en esos lugares, por eso mismo se ve un fueguito en la salida del caño de escape. en el vid del fiat uno se ve por que lo hice de noche. 

ahora, si se utiliza esta placa en un auto con caño de escape con catalizador y toda la bola, no creo que dure mucho ni el catalizador ni el silenciador

saludos


----------



## Introtuning

Gracias Mnicolau `por contestarme.Lo que quiero hacer es un tacometro a displays lo mas fiel posible tomando la señal desde el captor,(motor 110 4t monocilincrica,Mas especifico zanella ZB110 3V)mi inquietud era si este le embiaba 1 pulso por vuelta o 1 cada dos vueltas acia el CDI.
E oído que hay motos que tiran una chispa cada ves que el cilindro esta en el punto muerto superior.Siendo así tendríamos un pulso por vuelta lo que es ideal para lo que necesito.
Pero si me decís que en 4T 110 es 1 pulso cada 2 vueltas tendré que trabajar con eso.Gracias

A me olvidaba en el primer esquema que publicaste hace raaaaato(que es el que tengo en mi moto).La vercion 1,Hay alguna manera de regular la intensidad de los leds???
Porque un Amigo lo quiere hacer pero con leds de alta luminicencia azules,y probé cambiando los leds de mi tablero por los azules y te deja ciego.Se puede bariar eso?????

Gracias por tus innumerables aportes Gracias enserio


----------



## ViruX

hola mnicolau quisiera saber si no te quedo por ahí el pcb y diagrama del corte únicamente... te lo agradecería...

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Intro en tu moto tenés 1 pulso cada 2 vueltas (buscá "ciclo Otto"). En cambio en un 2T monocilindro, tenés el pulso cada vez que se llega al PMS tal como escuchaste.
Para hacer la visualización en displays, como comenté antes, utilizá el LM2917. En el datasheet tenés el circuito y vas a tener que configurar la resistencia y el capacitor para el monocilindro 4T, en el cual vas a tener la siguiente configuración:

1000 RPM - 8.33[Hz]
2000 RPM - 16.67[Hz]
3000 RPM - 25[Hz]
.
.
8000 RPM - 83.33[Hz]
etc...

Para cambiar el brillo, tenés una resistencia que lo controla, revisá la página 1 del datasheet del LM3914, figura la fórmula "Iled" y depende de R1, mientras mayor sea, menor la corriente de los leds y menor su brillo. Compará con mi circuito y buscá esa tal R1, la cambiás y listo. Ojo porque la calibración completa también depende de esa R1 (fórmula "Ref Out V"), así que vas a tener que volver a calibrarlo.

ViruX, no se puede hacer un limitador unicamente a partir de este circuito, ya que necesita de él para lograr la activación automática.

Saludos


----------



## ViruX

ahh pero el circuito en sus principios no estaba subdividido?... me parece aver visto circular una opcion de las cosas separadas osea shift, tacometro y corte... 
sino que componentes deberia anular o directamente no comprar para armar solamente el corte


----------



## mnicolau

Las primeras versiones eran 4 placas , pero no incorporaba el limitador...
Te conviene armar la placa completa, pero sin los leds de la escala del tacómetro. Los demás componentes que se ahorran del shift si querés sacarlos valen 1$, no te conviene sacar nada de la placa.

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning

Gracias pòr la respuesta de como calibrarlo Mnicolau.
Se lo que es el siclo otto ya que soy mecanico de autos.El tema es que si tenes un pulso cada 2 vueltas pero hacia la bobina en el PMS del pistón, pero no todos los captores trabajan de esa manera,algunos como te comente tiran un pulso por vuelta(lastima q en estas motitos no sea asi)
Te comento que la linea alta de fiat Tira no solo un pulso por vuelta sino una chispa cada ves que el piston esta arriba.
Eso es para que,  en el siclo de escape queme todo el exedente de gases y limpiar asi la camara de combustion,,teniendo una proxima explosion libre de impuresas en la mescla
,y a la ves liberar menos contaminantes.Que seria lo mas importante no???
No me llevo muy bien con las motos jeje y tenia entendido que algunas tenian este ensendido espesial de ay mi consulta.
Pero con los datos que me diste ya tengo mas que suficiente y me bienen al pelo.
Sos un GRANDE te lo agradesco


----------



## mnicolau

Disculpá Intro, no sabía que eras mecánico 
Me hiciste entrar en duda con el pulso en la etapa de escape y viendo el esquema de un CDI, el captor le tiene que estar mandando pulsos en cada vuelta de cigueñal así que puede ser así también para 4T. Esperemos que alguien que lo sepa con seguridad lo comente, en tal caso las frecuencias anteriores se duplicarían.

Saludos


----------



## ViruX

mnicolau dijo:


> Las primeras versiones eran 4 placas , pero no incorporaba el limitador...
> Te conviene armar la placa completa, pero sin los leds de la escala del tacómetro. Los demás componentes que se ahorran del shift si querés sacarlos valen 1$, no te conviene sacar nada de la placa.
> 
> Saludos



jeje no hay drama che ... yo era para achicar la pcb XD jajaj


----------



## Introtuning

No me ofendí para nada no tenes que pedirme disculpas groso.
Voy a ver si puedo ir al taller de unos amigos que trabajan con este tipo de motos para ver si me dan una mano con esto del encendido y el captor.
Desde ya gracias de nuevo por las frecuencias q me pasaste y demas.

El esquema completo que subiste ya esta probado al 100%???
Te pregunto porque voy leyendo por la mitad esta charla y no llegue al final todavía.Voy a armarme la ultima vercion (7.10) ya que por estar regulando a las apuradas los preset del taco, que ya tenia hecho hace ya rato, se me callo algo en la plaqueta y....puff se quemo
Asi que ya que voy a hacerlo de nuevo quiero la ultima,ojala me ande a la primera como el anterior asi no reniego

PD:Esos preset que paresen de chapa me Vuelven loco porque con la vibración de la moto siempre se me corrían de a poco.Les podre poner una gota de pegamento de barra para fijalros cuando ya esten listos???


----------



## ViruX

Introtuning dijo:


> No me ofendí para nada no tenes que pedirme disculpas groso.
> Voy a ver si puedo ir al taller de unos amigos que trabajan con este tipo de motos para ver si me dan una mano con esto del encendido y el captor.
> Desde ya gracias de nuevo por las frecuencias q me pasaste y demas.
> 
> El esquema completo que subiste ya esta probado al 100%???
> Te pregunto porque voy leyendo por la mitad esta charla y no llegue al final todavía.Voy a armarme la ultima vercion (7.10) ya que por estar regulando a las apuradas los preset del taco, que ya tenia hecho hace ya rato, se me callo algo en la plaqueta y....puff se quemo
> Asi que ya que voy a hacerlo de nuevo quiero la ultima,ojala me ande a la primera como el anterior asi no reniego
> 
> PD:Esos preset que paresen de chapa me Vuelven loco porque con la vibración de la moto siempre se me corrían de a poco.Les podre poner una gota de pegamento de barra para fijalros cuando ya esten listos???



si no hay drama en que le pongas la gota de silicona para que no se mueva 
la ultima version esta probada que anda lo unico que no tenes q conectar el shift ni el corte en el led 9


----------



## Introtuning

Gracias por la respuesta,porque lo del led 9???
Igual el shift en el otro taco el de des plaquetas yo lo tenia en el 8 q es donde mi moto tiene la mejor respuesta para cada cambio.


----------



## mnicolau

El led 9 manda la señal de activación siempre debido a la configuración interna del IC en ese pin. Entonces si se conecta el limitador ahí el relay se abre automáticamente con la alimentación del circuito impidiendo el arranque del vehículo, es por eso que no se puede usar ese led como activador.

Si querés leer el tema, te recomiendo comenzar desde el post 1583 en adelante, ya que se habla específicamente de esta última versión 7.10c.

Saludos


----------



## german_chimy

brujo600 dijo:


> hola a todos quiero hacer la siguiente consulta, como puedo regular la frecuencia del rele mediante un potenciometro cuando esta cortando el limitador ( velocidad de corte) les hago esta pregunta ya que me gustaria poder medir la frecuencia del rele mediante un potenciometro  o sea quiero que corte por ejemplo 10 veces por segundo o 100 veces por segundo...
> 
> saludos a todos les dejo un ejemplo de lo que les estoy preguntando
> ap antes que se me olvide me estoy refiriendo al primer circuito que se publico
> gracias a todos
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7LVwsCpyEk




Hola, bueno en cuanto a tu consulta, "variar la frecuencia del relé", para poder variar la frecuencia, comenzá a jugar con los valores de resistencias y capacitores de el circuito oscilador. Luego un relé no puede llegar a velocidades altas, presentas sus desvestajas, quedaria pegado o cerrado segun la ocacion, a altas velocidades... yo ahora para vacaciones voy  realizar un diseño, en el cual se pueda regular, mediante una ressitencia variable, la velocidad del corte, y las revoluciones a la que corte.
Saludos


----------



## ViruX

german_chimy dijo:


> Hola, bueno en cuanto a tu consulta, "variar la frecuencia del relé", para poder variar la frecuencia, comenzá a jugar con los valores de resistencias y capacitores de el circuito oscilador. Luego un relé no puede llegar a velocidades altas, presentas sus desvestajas, quedaria pegado o cerrado segun la ocacion, a altas velocidades... yo ahora para vacaciones voy  realizar un diseño, en el cual se pueda regular, mediante una ressitencia variable, la velocidad del corte, y las revoluciones a la que corte.
> Saludos



segun verciones anteriores el corte se hacia por medio de un 555 si no mal recuerdo y ahi si te permitia variar la velocidad... pero parece que mnicolau no lo tiene mas a ese diagrama... ahi estaba todo separado y era mas facil de analizar XD


----------



## mnicolau

ViruX dijo:


> segun verciones anteriores el corte se hacia por medio de un 555 si no mal recuerdo...



Nop, nunca hubo una versión con ese corte, sino que lo comenté en algún momento para alguien que preguntó. Igualmente ese no es un corte realmente... es un circuito astable que produce una oscilación que activa y desactiva constantemente un relay cuando uno le da la orden, produciendo un efecto que parece una limitación. 
El limitador que se encuentra en el circuito del 1º post es un limitador propiamente dicho, llega al momento donde debe cortar y conmuta relay, desconectando la bobina y reduciendo las RPM. Si se mantiene el acelerador accionado, este comportamiento se repite una y otra vez produciendo la limitación.

Saludos


----------



## ViruX

mnicolau dijo:


> Nop, nunca hubo una versión con ese corte, sino que lo comenté en algún momento para alguien que preguntó. Igualmente ese no es un corte realmente... es un circuito astable que produce una oscilación que activa y desactiva constantemente un relay cuando uno le da la orden, produciendo un efecto que parece una limitación.
> El limitador que se encuentra en el circuito del 1º post es un limitador propiamente dicho, llega al momento donde debe cortar y conmuta relay, desconectando la bobina y reduciendo las RPM. Si se mantiene el acelerador accionado, este comportamiento se repite una y otra vez produciendo la limitación.
> 
> Saludos



fijate el post tuyo #163 pag 9
eso no es un corte con un 555 ? ... 
perdona mi ignorancia...


----------



## mnicolau

No hay drama che ... 
Ese fue un intento de hacer un corte en aquel entonces, en realidad no sirve para nada... ya que se quería combinar la oscilación de un 555 con la activación a partir del led de la escala, eso queda en la nada, cuando se produce la primera oscilación se apaga el led y desactiva el circuito del 555. En esa combinación de ambos mecanismos resulta cualquier cosa...
Igualmente pensé que te referías al que subí mucho más adelante, un 555 astable que se accionaba manualmente con un pulsador.

Saludos


----------



## ViruX

mnicolau dijo:


> No hay drama che ...
> Ese fue un intento de hacer un corte en aquel entonces, en realidad no sirve para nada... ya que se quería combinar la oscilación de un 555 con la activación a partir del led de la escala, eso queda en la nada, cuando se produce la primera oscilación se apaga el led y desactiva el circuito del 555. En esa combinación de ambos mecanismos resulta cualquier cosa...
> Igualmente pensé que te referías al que subí mucho más adelante, un 555 astable que se accionaba manualmente con un pulsador.
> 
> Saludos



ah aver pasame el que decias vos?.. sirve el que decias vos o no? jaja


----------



## creizlein

Hola como estan tanto tiempo?
Les cuento que por fin tengo algo de tiempo libre y estoy poniéndome las pilas en armar mi segunda versión del taco, ya que la primera quedo bien pero no la pude usar porque en mi encendido no puedo desconectar el negativo de entrada y entonces tengo que separar al pista de señalizacion de la pista de corte, y cortar el positivo, y también aprovecho a emprolijar un poco el diseño de la cajita de plástico y las selectoras.

Lo que quería saber después de este tiempo es si en alguno había tenido tiempo de hacer o armar algo (aunque sea en protobard) para que funcione de fuente de pruebas, osea, de señalizador de pulsos, para no tener que andar probando con el auto si todo funciona bien y esas cosas... alguna info?

Y lo segundo es, algo que ya se pregunto varias veces pero no encontre respuesta clara, se puede poner alguna otra cosa en lugar del CAP que da la velocidad de oscilación del reley, para no tener que andar soldando y desoldando, existe un CAP variable o algo asi?  como se compra y cuantas patas tiene?

Gracias


----------



## brian22

hola soy nuevo en esto alguien me podria pasar diagrama del corte de rpm para ponercelo a una moto


----------



## ViruX

brian22 dijo:


> hola soy nuevo en esto alguien me podria pasar diagrama del corte de rpm para ponercelo a una moto



segun estuvimos hablando no hay un corte separado vas a tener que hacer todo el circuito


----------



## hask

buenas, 
llevo bastante tiempo siguiendo el tema, pero con el tema de estudios y tal no habia podido montarlo antes. ahora al fin lo he montado, solo el tacometro, pero cuando lo conecto en el coche, este no arranca (la verdad es que me he llevado un buen susto, menos mal que al quitarlo volvio a arrancar). no se que es lo que hago mal, los 12 voltios se toman de la bateria directamente no? y la señal la he tomado del distribuidor de chispa a las bujias, del cable que viene de la bobina. como dato el coche es un toledo de 4 cilindros. 
para finalizar, pedir disculpas si esta duda ya esta resuelta, pero la verdad es que hay muchas paginas y resulta dificil encontrar algo concreto, vamos yo no lo he encontrado.

gracias

PD: adjunto el circuito que he montado


----------



## mnicolau

Hola hask, bienvenido al foro. Esa versión es una de las primeras, te va a hacer renegar bastante para calibrarlo, deberías haber armado la última (está en el 1º post). 
Habría que ver si armaste algo mal y también revisá el cable del que estás tomando la señal, por lo que comentás, usaste el lado de alta tensión de la bobina... cuando en realidad se toma desde el negativo de la misma (el cable que va a los platinos o al módulo de encendido).

Saludos


----------



## ViruX

hask dijo:


> buenas,
> llevo bastante tiempo siguiendo el tema, pero con el tema de estudios y tal no habia podido montarlo antes. ahora al fin lo he montado, solo el tacometro, pero cuando lo conecto en el coche, este no arranca (la verdad es que me he llevado un buen susto, menos mal que al quitarlo volvio a arrancar). no se que es lo que hago mal, los 12 voltios se toman de la bateria directamente no? y la señal la he tomado del distribuidor de chispa a las bujias, del cable que viene de la bobina. como dato el coche es un toledo de 4 cilindros.
> para finalizar, pedir disculpas si esta duda ya esta resuelta, pero la verdad es que hay muchas paginas y resulta dificil encontrar algo concreto, vamos yo no lo he encontrado.
> 
> gracias
> 
> PD: adjunto el circuito que he montado



ese es un diagrama viejo del tacometro... fijate que hay cosas que en el nuevo se cambiaron... lee la guia de faq en la 1º pag


----------



## hask

gracias por las respuestas.
el motivo por el que he armado este circuito, y no el mas actualizado, es porque no quiero ponerle limitador de revoluciones, sino simplemente el tacometro (y si se da el caso añadirle luego el shift light), y este circuito parecia el mas sencillo para esta funcion (pero si estoy equivocado os agradeceria que me lo dijeseis).
mnicolau comentas que es complicado calibrarlo, pero por lo demas el cicuito deberia funcionar ¿no?
comprobare de nuevo lo del cable de la bobina.

un saludo!


----------



## mnicolau

Lo que pasa es que el circuito nuevo ocupa el mismo tamaño que ese y con un puñado de componentes adicionales agrega el shift y el limitador (los cuales podés o no utilizar), además de las mejoras en el conversor y la calibración. A pesar de eso, el circuito funciona.

Saludos


----------



## hask

ok, bueno ya que tengo este montado intentare que al menos me funcione.
he estado mirando los cables que llegan a la bobina, para tomar de ahi la señal, y el problema es que llegan 3 cables mas un cuarto que es el que va a las bujias, y que ya me quedo claro que no servia jeje.
entonces, de los otros tres, uno se supone que va a masa, pero los otros no se ve a donde van, y obviamente ni idea de cual es el valido para coger la señal. alguna idea??


----------



## fraidias

hask dijo:


> ok, bueno ya que tengo este montado intentare que al menos me funcione.
> he estado mirando los cables que llegan a la bobina, para tomar de ahi la señal, y el problema es que llegan 3 cables mas un cuarto que es el que va a las bujias, y que ya me quedo claro que no servia jeje.
> entonces, de los otros tres, uno se supone que va a masa, pero los otros no se ve a donde van, y obviamente ni idea de cual es el valido para coger la señal. alguna idea??



prueba en montar el circuito de la pagina 1 y no instales el rele y los demas componentes del corte.. como dicen los demas foreros funciona mejor la ultima version.. no hay muchas variaciones tampoco..


----------



## hask

si, al final sera eso lo que hare

gracias

por cierto, para probar el circuito la unica forma es con un generador de señales verdad?


----------



## brian22

a bueno gra*CIAS* pero yo solo queria el corte=( *POR QUE* yo *H*abía hecho uno con un integrado 555 y cortaba re lento y lo q*UE* yo quiero es q*UE* corte bien rapido y junto...

alguien seria tan bueno y me pasaria como hacer un corte con tacometro y shift light ..como para una moto... pero tiene q*UE* ser uno q*UE* corte bien rapido y junto *POR QUE* si lo hace lento no me sirve para el picodromo..gra*CIAS*


----------



## Fogonazo

brian22 dijo:


> a bueno gra*CIAS* pero yo solo queria el corte=( *POR QUE* yo *H*abía hecho uno con un integrado 555 y cortaba re lento y lo q*UE* yo quiero es q*UE* corte bien rapido y junto...
> 
> alguien seria tan bueno y me pasaria como hacer un corte con tacometro y shift light ..como para una moto... pero tiene q*UE* ser uno q*UE* corte bien rapido y junto *POR QUE* si lo hace lento no me sirve para el picodromo..gra*CIAS*




*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## ldiomedi24

Hola gente. Despues de tener cajoneado (pero funcionando) el taco, acabo de terminar la instalación. Hasta la ultima vez que lo probé (una semana atrás) andaba a la perfección, pero hoy tras instalarlo en el auto el led Nº 2 no prendió. Casi me agarra un ataque. Pero me armé de paciencia, y fui desarmando todo que estaba perfectamente acomodado, con el fin de ver que pasaba. Comencé con el dicho led. Lo mido y no tenia tensión (no medi corriente: error) asi que lo cambié. Lo mismo. Desarmó la cajita donde tengo la placa y mido la tensión en el lugar donde esta soldado el cable que va al led 2. También sin tensión. Más no se me ocurre porque no tengo mucha idea de electronica. Le cambié el integrado por otro que tenía de repuesto y sigue igual. Alguna sugerencia de que puede ser o que puedo hacer para averiguar cual es el problema? Desde ya, gracias.

Lucas


----------



## dandany

el regulador lo miraste? te fijaste si tenes borneras si no se a flojo la soldadura si el cable que entra al a bornera no esta bien pelado si tenes una pista cortada, fijate mas que nada cambiar el regulador que sale 80 centavos..el lm7809 sino los transistores...medilos..a mi se me quemaron como 4 veces cada uno   y todavia no puedo hacer andar la plaqueta...y no encotramos solucion con mariano todavia..


----------



## elfento

hola soy nuevo en este foro y necesito ayuda con el lm331 pero para usarlo de convertidor de frecuencia a voltaje


----------



## ldiomedi24

Dandany: gracias por contestar. Recien hoy pude desarmar de nuevo todo y me puse a ver minusciosamente antes de ponerme a cambiar componentes. Si hubiera sido ese el tema, me parece que no solo se me hubiera apagado un led. El problema esta en que se me corto el cable del segundo led justo en un lugar que no pude ver, en la base del reloj bien al borde. Solo tuve que cambiar el cable y listo. Tengo el taco andando!! A mi me ancanta, aunque me digan que parece un boliche. Gracias a todos los que en algun momento me ayudaron. 

Dejo link del taco andando.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG4FKFZT-yQ


----------



## zeta_bola_1

@ldiomedi24, te quedo lindo el bolichon jaja, espero que esos leds no te apunten a los ojos!!!jeje


saludos


----------



## 6seis6

Buenisimo el tacometro, ya mismo me imprimi las cosas y derecho a comprar los componentes para mandarlo en mi Fiat UNO! una pregunta, estuve leyendo varias paginas (son muchas =S), y lei algo sobre los 4 displays? se puede hacer? ya que mi idea es volver a armar mi viejo LYF "autometer-izado" y mandarle los 4 displays para que marque los rpm con digitos. si es asi me podrian ayudar a hacerlo? soy nuevo en el mundo de la electronica y solo he hecho un par de pedales de guitarra jajaja.

abrazos foreros!!

<6seis6>


----------



## dandany

Y mira viejo siendo rapido hay que aprender a programar pics no tengo conocimiento de   integrados  programados de fabrica para ese uso vas a tener que mandar a progrmar(un pic especifico) con un amigo que este mas avanzado que en vos en el tema(sin ofender no quiero desir que no seas capáz todos lo somos) pero si es algo rapido que nesesitas ya podes mandarlo a programar y montar el circuito vos mismo...pero la experiencia te queda para toda la vida un saludo...


----------



## mnicolau

6seis6, revisá las últimas páginas, se comentó varias veces el tema de los displays sin entrar en electrónica digital.

Felicitaciones por el armado Idiomedi 

Saludos


----------



## 6seis6

dandany dijo:


> Y mira viejo siendo rapido hay que aprender a programar pics no tengo conocimiento de   integrados  programados de fabrica para ese uso vas a tener que mandar a progrmar(un pic especifico) con un amigo que este mas avanzado que en vos en el tema(sin ofender no quiero desir que no seas capáz todos lo somos) pero si es algo rapido que nesesitas ya podes mandarlo a programar y montar el circuito vos mismo...pero la experiencia te queda para toda la vida un saludo...



gracias x tu respuesta, y no, no me ofende, yo pregunte porque vi que algunos lo habian hecho y si podian darme una mano con los displays, no hay drama, voy a investigar mas y a consultar con  gente mas experimentada. saludos!!


----------



## 6seis6

mnicolau dijo:


> 6seis6, revisá las últimas páginas, se comentó varias veces el tema de los displays sin entrar en electrónica digital.
> 
> Felicitaciones por el armado Idiomedi
> 
> Saludos



mnicolau, antes que nada gracias por el aporte, lo termine de hacer y probe en mi fiat uno, ahora te hago una pregunta, vi en uno de los videos que el taco esta puesto en un fiat uno.. tenes idea los valores de los cap y los presets que pusiste? y en que leds tenes puesta la selectora para el corte y limitador, ya que en el mio no me regulan bien los presets, estan puesto al minimo y regulando prende 1 y un poco el segundo y al llenar varian mucho las luces y llena antes de los esperado. Y otra cosa, tengo el corte entre la 7ma y 8va luz.. cuando selecciono la 8va no corta, se pasa de vuelta y cuando puse en la 7ma corta pero poco y tira a apagarse como quedandose sin chispa. me darias una mano?

gracias!

edito: me olvidaba, tambien tengo el pulsador en el 3er led, como en el esquema y cuando lo aprieto y acelero tambien me tira a apagarse

tengo puesto, 1er preset de 4,7k y lo cambie por uno de 5k (en los dos me hace lo mismo)
el 2do preset dice 222 (no se de cuanto en realidad es) y el CAP es de 220uF
saludos!!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola 6seis6, el problema es que el "cap" que usaste es muy alto. Zeta había usado 47[uF] o 100[uF] no recuerdo exactamente, él te va a saber decir bien si pasa por el post.

Para el tema de la escala tenés que regular mejor los presets, subí un poco el alcance máximo (con el preset de la derecha) así no se llena tan rápido. Luego regulás el preset izquierdo para encender los leds que desees en ralentí.

PD: el valor de los presets están bien.

Saludos


----------



## 6seis6

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola 6seis6, el problema es que el "cap" que usaste es muy alto. Zeta había usado 47[uF] o 100[uF] no recuerdo exactamente, él te va a saber decir bien si pasa por el post.
> 
> Para el tema de la escala tenés que regular mejor los presets, subí un poco el alcance máximo (con el preset de la derecha) así no se llena tan rápido. Luego regulás el preset izquierdo para encender los leds que desees en ralentí.
> 
> PD: el valor de los presets están bien.
> 
> Saludos



gracias por tu respuesta, me confundi yo, el cap lo tengo en 22uF, como hago? lo bajo igual?


----------



## bebeto

6seis6 dijo:


> gracias por tu respuesta, me confundi yo, el cap lo tengo en 22uF, como hago? lo bajo igual?



 Que raro que con 22uF se tire a apagar... yo siempre pongo de 47uF y el sonido es... "exquisito" un corte rápido sin adelanto de RPM.

El problema debe estar por otra parte.. o bien utilizas el control de largada a muy bajas RPM


----------



## zeta_bola_1

si mal no recuerdo es de 100uf el cap que use, seteado cortando a 3000rpm(segun untacometro LyF).


si te tira a fallar con el de 22uf la falla esta en otro lado, (a menos que como el corte es muy rapido se parezca a una falla)ojo que  bebeto puede tener razon, tal vez lo estas usando a bajas rpm

saludos


----------



## 6seis6

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> si mal no recuerdo es de 100uf el cap que use, seteado cortando a 3000rpm(segun untacometro LyF).
> 
> 
> si te tira a fallar con el de 22uf la falla esta en otro lado, (a menos que como el corte es muy rapido se parezca a una falla)ojo que  bebeto puede tener razon, tal vez lo estas usando a bajas rpm
> 
> saludos



Gracias por responderme, te cuento, ahora le cambié el cap por uno de 47uF y anda mejor el corte, y lo que se apagaba era que me confundí el led de 4.7uF por uno de 47uF jeje, pero ahora el problema esta en que corta muy antes, masomenos y a oído a las 3000 vueltas, en el primer led rojo. Y me llena los leds enseguida, intente regular los presets y están los dos al mínimo y hacen lo mismo en cualquier posición, será problema de los presets? tengo el de la izquierda de 5K y el de la derecha el numero 222 (que supongo es de 22uF). Alguien me da una mano? Por las dudas digo que está puesto en un Fiat Uno motor 1.4. Gracias de antemano!! 



bebeto dijo:


> Que raro que con 22uF se tire a apagar... yo siempre pongo de 47uF y el sonido es... "exquisito" un corte rápido sin adelanto de RPM.
> 
> El problema debe estar por otra parte.. o bien utilizas el control de largada a muy bajas RPM



Nono, no es el control de largada el problema, el del corte de vueltas.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola seis, al parecer tenés una conversión bastante alta, que podía ser producto del capacitor de 47[uF] que colocaste incorrectamente. Corregiste ese valor ya? Si es así, cambiá el preset de 2.2K, por uno de 5K, ahí vas a poder corregir el llenado prematuro de tu escala. Tenés una conversión de tensión alta que no es muy usual pero la corregís con ese cambio en el preset.

Saludos


----------



## bebeto

6seis6 dijo:


> Gracias por responderme, te cuento, ahora le cambié el cap por uno de 47uF y anda mejor el corte, y lo que se apagaba era que me confundí el led de 4.7uF por uno de 47uF jeje, pero ahora el problema esta en que corta muy antes, masomenos y a oído a las 3000 vueltas, en el primer led rojo. Y me llena los leds enseguida, intente regular los presets y están los dos al mínimo y hacen lo mismo en cualquier posición, será problema de los presets? tengo el de la izquierda de 5K y el de la derecha el numero 222 (que supongo es de 22uF). Alguien me da una mano? Por las dudas digo que está puesto en un Fiat Uno motor 1.4. Gracias de antemano!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nono, no es el control de largada el problema, el del corte de vueltas.




Mirá yo para los Fiat 128 utilizo las dos VR de 10K ya que con las originales llenaba muy rapido la escala, y no lograba que en ralenti me quedara un solo led encendido, siempre me quedaban varios..., 
Pero no se.. Zeta te tendría que orientar, ya que el lo instaló en un Fiat uno


----------



## 6seis6

Buenísimo chicos, gracias por las respuestas!! si bebeto me pasaba eso que los leds llenaban muy rápido y regulando quedaban varios encendidos, ahora mismo voy a probar con un preset de 5k que es el que tengo mas a mano! Cuando lo haga les cuento! saludos!!



mnicolau dijo:


> Hola seis, al parecer tenés una conversión bastante alta, que podía ser producto del capacitor de 47[uF] que colocaste incorrectamente. Corregiste ese valor ya? Si es así, cambiá el preset de 2.2K, por uno de 5K, ahí vas a poder corregir el llenado prematuro de tu escala. Tenés una conversión de tensión alta que no es muy usual pero la corregís con ese cambio en el preset.
> 
> Saludos



Sisi ya le puse el correcto de 4,7uF y con ese anda mejor, ahora voy por el preset de 5K. Saludos!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

en el uno la placa que hice tiene todos los componentes del plano original de mnicolau, no cambie nada(excepto que no uso ningun led), ojo, no se si tendra algo que ver, pero este motor no esta standart

y el valor del cap ya lo dije, de 100, no se en que mas te puedo orientar, pero consulta por si las moscas


saludos


----------



## ramirofd

hola chicos, como andan?? yo tenia la inquietud de si se puede cambiar los leds por algun metodo para conectarlo mediante usb o puerto serie a un ordenador. mi idea es diseñar un software que me muestre mediante este circuito las rpm de mi coche... agradecería que me hechasen una manita..

Desde ya muchas gracias Ramiro F.D.


----------



## mariano22

Buenas!

Acabo de armar la Version 6.10 del taco! que ya no esta disponiblepero que tenia en la compu.
Pero antes de probarla en el auto, porque es un gasolero y voy a desarmar el alternador para sacarle el positivo, antes queria pobarlo aparte.

Se podria realizar un 555 en modo astable para probarlo? variandole la frecuencia con un pote y probarlo?

Un saludo!


----------



## mnicolau

Sí, se puede hacer con un astable. También podés usar el 3º cable de un cooler, por medio de un sensor manda un tren de pulsos para poder sensar las RPM.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

ok gracias mariano! ya lo probe y anda perfecto ahora. Tenia roto el 7805.

Una pregunta (de la version 6.10) yo lo probe con el alternador (de un gasolero) y anda pero tengo mucha escala. Osea la variacion de frecuencia que tengo del alternador es muy poca. Pero como debo hacer para que en esa poca variacion vacie y llene bien la escala de leds? Alcaro que probe casi con el auto pasado de vueltas y variando los presets.

Un saludo!


----------



## leonfr150

Hola buenas a todos. Soy un chico de Mallorca y queria felicitar a Mariano Nicolau por este tacómetro...Yo voy a empezar a hacerlo dentro de poco para una moto aprilia rs 125 2t. Cual seria el mejor para ella? me podeis poner el rar. Saludos a todos desde Mallorca.

PD: Mariano...Tienes familia Mallorquina? O naciste en Mallorca? Esque ese nombre y apellido.... 


saludos!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

hola leonfr150, el rar esta en la primer pagina de este tema


saludos


----------



## dandany

como hago para poner e lcorte aun motor de bobinas independientes estilo renault???


----------



## muchi

Como andan chicos. les comento que recien termine de hacer el circuito y lo probe en un chevrolet 400 69' SS con distribuidor electronico. hasta donde lo pudimos hacer andar los leds seguian las revoluciones pèrfecto. sin embargo le regulaba el corte a ciertas rpm y cuando llegaba al corte las revoluciones bajan a practicamente 0. algo no camina bien. probe con caps desde 22 hasta 220uf es lo mismo. voy a revisar el circuito, pero tal vez a alguien le paso algo similar y me puede tirar una idea.
Gracias!


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Si llega al corte, y el rele no se despega  hasta que se para el motor, proba invertir los cables en la bornera "Bobina"
Saludos


----------



## muchi

Muchas gracias por la info. mañana mismo estoy probando dar vueltas esa conexion.
te cuento despues si anduvo eh!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

dandany dijo:


> como hago para poner e lcorte aun motor de bobinas independientes estilo renault???




o sea, tiene 4 cilindros, una bobina independiente por clindro????


----------



## Introtuning

Acertada la pregunta de zeta_bola_1.
Hay dos tipos de encendido que trabajan con barias bobinas;uno es con cuatro bobinas independientes y otro es una bobina doble con 4 salidas de alta tencion.
Dependiendo de cual sea tenes una respuesta a tu consulta dandany.

Saludos


----------



## tato189

hola les cuento que estamos preparando un auto 1/4 milla y queriamos hacer el tacometro digital co corte y control de larga que hicieron, sabemos poco y nada de  electronica y queriamos saber si alguien puede publicar el proyecto en formato LiveWire para mirarlo y estudiarlo mejor y en que parte va el pulsador y todo... desde ya vamos agradecer mucho de su ayuda...

saludos tato189...


----------



## dandany

hola sisi con 4 bobinas para un renault clio para ques mod 97 tiene 4 bobinas independientes e inyeccion electronica



muchi dijo:


> Como andan chicos. les comento que recien termine de hacer el circuito y lo probe en un chevrolet 400 69' SS con distribuidor electronico. hasta donde lo pudimos hacer andar los leds seguian las revoluciones pèrfecto. sin embargo le regulaba el corte a ciertas rpm y cuando llegaba al corte las revoluciones bajan a practicamente 0. algo no camina bien. probe con caps desde 22 hasta 220uf es lo mismo. voy a revisar el circuito, pero tal vez a alguien le paso algo similar y me puede tirar una idea.
> Gracias!


Puede ser lo de la bobina o que este fallando lo que me pasaba a mi en un principio regule todo a 9v y andubo todo de una asi tambien le paso a un amigo de aca de resistencia armamos los 2 los mismos circuitos con las mismas cosas cortamos una pista un cablesito de la bornera de los led a la pista cortada y andubo sin problemas


----------



## Circuto

Ola amigos, pues les comento que arme el circuito del ttacometro q se comenta aqui, y pues funciona de maravilla, pero tengo un problema con el cortador, aclarando, el cricuito lo monte en un Nissan sentra 83, a pues resulta q al acelerar a fondo para q entre el cortador este si entra pero asi medio pausado y derrepente se acelera el corte y de nuevo se alenta, el capacitor q coloque en el rele del cortador es de 470uF, cual podra ser la falla, todo lo demas funciona de maravilla solo eso no funciona mui bien.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola circuto, bienvenido al foro. 
Hay que leer... tu respuesta se ha dado muchas veces (incluso en esta misma página se habló del tema....) y hasta está en el FAQ del 1º post.

PD: 470[uF] es mucho, ese es tu problema.

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning

Dandany el inconveniente que yo veo es el siguiente:

El limitador de RPM o "Corte" , corta (en el auto) el negativo de la bobina,
En un encendido de múltiples bobinas al pulsar el botón del corte se interrumpe la señal del borne "-", Pero cuando el pulsador no esta accionado tendrias un puente entre los 4 bornes "-"
Al aber un puente cuando tu CDI mande la señal a cada bobina estaría mandándola a las 4 debido a ese puente me entiendes???Te adjunto una imagen por las dudas

Teniendo una sola bobina es indistinto pues las chispas de alta tencion son llevadas a cada cilindro por el distribuidor.
Son muchos los tipos de encendido para 4 tiempos,lo ideal es que identifiques exactamente el tuyo.Al cer a inyenccion podes tener este con CDI o manejado por el ECU o cualquier otro.
En la imagen que te hice te pongo uno con CDI.
Si este es tu caso mi solución seria poner a la salida del relay del corte un relay que aísle 4 lineas.Seria como tener un relay de corte para cuatro bobinas.
Te adjunto la imagen de uno antiguo pero sirve para ejemplo,Hoy en dia hay muchos que son mas pequeños pero no se ve el interior.Si no me equivoco ya hay integrados que realizan el mismo trabajo,

Bueno si no se entendió o alguien ve un error u otra solución que lo postee.
Saludos,Espero que te sirva.


----------



## mnicolau

Lo que comenté una vez respecto a esos sistemas con múltiples bobinas, es que prueben cortar el positivo, el cual es común a todas ellas. Cuando el CDI intente habilitarle la masa, se van a encontrar con un circuito abierto, por lo tanto no se producirá la chispa y así se tiene la limitación también.

Y sino la opción que comenta Intro, con un relay con mayor cantidad de contactos.

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning

Tenes razon Mariano el tema seria si el positivo viene desde la ECU,como tomaría la compu del auto la falta de consumo en ese cable???
Recorda que en inyección la central esta constantemente monitoreando todas sus salidas y entradas.
Pero todas estas conjeturas no sirven si no sabemos que encendido tiene ni de donde saca el positivo y el negativo cada bovina no??
Pero si es un positivo directo desde la llave no creo que aya drama en cortar el +.
Ojala se pueda conectar exitosamente asi queda para otros que tengan en mente ponerlo en este tipo de motores.
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Claro, sin saber exactamente cómo es su sistema no podemos comentar mucho.

Respecto a la ECU, cuando se corta el negativo por medio de un relay, la ECU no va a notar consumo allí ya que el circuito está abierto. Por eso propuse la prueba del corte en el positivo, ya que desde su punto de vista, significaría lo mismo cortar antes o después de la bobina, en ambos casos queda abierto el circuito. A todo esto lo comento *sin estar seguro*, nunca hice esa prueba...

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning

muy cierto.No me di cuenta de eso en cualquiera de los dos casos seria un circuito abierto.
Solo abría que esperar a que dandany pruebe el corte.O que especifique mas sobre su encendido.
Sañudos mariano.Te vuelvo a felicitar por tus múltiples aportes y por siempre estar atento a las consultas.
Exitos.


Edito:

Mariano te hago una consulta,hace un tiempo me dijiste que utilizara un lm2907 para el tacometro con display que quiero hacer.Estuve revisando el datasheet y encontré este esquema que te adjunto.
Lo que yo obtendría en la salida seria un voltaje proporcional a la frecuencia que tengo en el captor de la moto no???
Pero como hago para que en la salida marque un voltaje que represente RPM??? por ejemplo que 1v equivalga a 1000 rpm???
Me dijiste si mal no recuerdo que se hacia cambiando una resistencia y un capacitor no???pero cuales,Una manito???


----------



## mnicolau

Fijate en el circuito típico del datasheet, está identificado C y R. En el circuito que vos mostrás, tenés una salida de 1[V] cada 66[Hz], dependiendo del número de cilindros de tu auto, esa frecuencia será proporcional a un cierto número de RPM. Lo que se suele hacer es colocar una resistencia variable en lugar de la de 100K. En el datasheet está la fórmula utilizada para la conversión de tensión, de ahí podrías sacar los valores exactos para cada caso.

Saludos


----------



## axel191090

gente lo tengo hecho y listo para instalar, el tema es que tiene un relay pero no se si es inversor! alguien me podria decir si es el mismo que puedo usar en el auto de 5 patitas?


----------



## darb1308

tengo una duda, un pin lo debo conectar al positivo de la bobina de la moto, el otro dice que lo debo conectas al cdi, a que cable del cdi debo conectarlo ya que este posee 4 cables?

tuve un problema al conectar el tacometro en mi moto todos los leds quedan prendidos, calibro los presets pero no hacen ningun efecto,,,,,,,me pueden ayudar,,,,,gracias

en algun lado lei que en el pcb algun transistor se encontraba al reves,  me`podrian decir cual es, ya que sigo con el mismo problema, en modo barra todos los leds quedan encendidos, y en modo punto solo queda prendido el primer led


----------



## mnicolau

Hola darb, bienvenido al foro...
El cable del CDI que se corta es justamente el que originalmente se conecta en la bobina. Se corta y se intercala la bornera del relay, tal cual está en el esquema.
Ningún transistor está al revés, eso pasó en una versión vieja. 
Comentá un poco más todo lo qué hiciste, no somos adivinos y no podemos aconsejarte sin más detalles. Subí una foto de tu placa así la revisamos.

Axel, prácticamente cualquier relay sirve... buscá el contacto normal cerrado, allí se conecta.

Saludos


----------



## dandany

Muchas gracias a las repuestas de mariano y introtuning entiewndi como es el sistema me podria cortar desde el positivo de las bobinas con un rele con varios contactos gual la ecu la van a sacar me parece por otra reprogramada algo asi estilo fuel-tech y el corte y control de salida inyeccion chispa se lo controla de ahi con un programita creo que le llman megasquard o algo asi no me acuerdo bien!! pero alfin no lo armo ya compraron eso gracias por las respuestas entendi mas o menos como funcionaria en ese estilo de sistemas


----------



## Introtuning

Che Mnicolau ya revise el Datasheet del LM2907 y encontré donde dice cual y como se calcula C y R.Me faltaria traducir bien por las dudas que mi ingles me falle.
Vos sabes si se puede simular este integrado en el Live wire???Para probar los valores.
Es para una 110 CC y los valores de las frecuencias dependiendo el nº de RPM ya me lo pasaste.
Me faltaría empesar a probar para que me de una lectura en V que sea Lo mas cercano a la cantidad de RPM.
Gracias capo


----------



## mnicolau

Nop, en Livewire no. En Proteus se puede simular...

Saludos


----------



## Circuto

Muchas graciass disculpas esque son tantas pags, tantos comentarios jeje q no lei detenidamente, disuclpas, pero muchas gracias, colocare un cap mas pekeño.


----------



## darb1308

bueno gracias me pondre en la tarea de subir una foto, tengo una duda, el transistor BC327 no lo consegui y en cambio me vendieron el reemplazo que es el 3906, esto tendra alguna afectacion en el circuito? si es asi ya consegui los BC327, me pondre a cambiarlos y luego les cuento,,,,,gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Se olvidaron de mencionarte que el 3906 tiene los pines cambiados, hay que girarlo 180º... pequeño detalle. Además soporta menos corriente entre otras cosas, de reemplazo no tiene nada, salvo que también es PNP 

Saludos


----------



## darb1308

si tenias toda la razon, ya cambie los transistores y el tacometro funciono, lo que no he logrado es que me funcione el limitador y el control de largada, ademas desconecte el cable del cdi que llega a la bobina y conecte como dijo, pero no funciona el tacometro y ademas la moto se apaga,,,,,,gracias

ahhh otra cosa el tacometro funciona en modo barra pero no en modo punto, coloco y quito el jumper del pin 9 pero no hace ningun cambio.......


----------



## josgomsi

Compañeros, muy buenas, ya hace tiempillo pude ver este post pero hasta ahora pude verlo a fondo, y es demasiado interesante, me llamo José Andrés, soy de Costa Rica, soy estudiante de ingenieria de sistemas, pero aun así la electrónica me llama mucho la atención. He intentado reproducir el proyecto, por dicha ya llevé un curso básico de electrónica en la universidad, con eso me defiendo bastante. Yo ya pude conseguir casi todos los materiales, excepto dos potenciometros. Mi pregunta es la siguiente: he visto y revisto el esquema del pcb y noté que los potenciometros (de 4.7k y 2.2k) que me hacen falta tienen una de las dos patillas inferiores con conexión a tierra, es posible utilizar potenciometros de 10k en vez los que me faltan? que conflictos se presentarían si coloco esos potenciometros en vez de los especificados? de antemano muchas gracias por su respuesta.


----------



## mnicolau

Bienvenido al foro josgomsi...
No vas a tener problema si aumentás los presets, sólo va a perder algo de sensibilidad a la hora de ajustar el alcance final de la escala, no es un problema mayor...

Saludos


----------



## josgomsi

mucisimas gracias compañero, exitos y bendiciones! no se si será mucho abuso pedirte un diagrama del circuito, esque estaba pensando ponerlo en una placa de doble cara para reducir el tamaño porque pensaba montarlo en un tacómetro análogo que ya no servía, como para reutilizar la carcaza, eso si, no se si el hacerlo en una placa de doble cara afecte el funcionamiento del circuito, muchas gracias por la respuesta !


----------



## maxi1330

Una pregunta, si mando el cable donde hay que sacar la señar de la bobina (positivo d la bobina) a masa, estaría haciendo un corto? le haría mal en alguna forma a la moto? por que vi un video (no me acuerdo en donde) en donde sacaban un cable del encendido y tocaban el chasis y cortaba.


----------



## Introtuning

Buenas Maxi1330 tendría que ver para creer como dicen. 
Sinceramente si le sacas el cable positivo se queda sin pulsos la bobina de encendido y corta la marcha del motor pero si no lo conectas rápido donde estaba se para el motor.
Y en cuanto a lo de tocar el chasis lo dudo,en realidad dudo que se haga con el positivo de la bobina.  La formula Positivo  tocando Masa no es un lindo proyecto de electrónica es un corto machaso.
El valor del proyecto de Mnicolau no es caro Mas siendo de La plata.Tas serca de BS AS donde conseguis todo mas barato,pero si no te lias con la electrónica compra uno por $150   pero eso si nada de positivo con negativo
Y hay que ver quien hizo el video porque hay cada videito dando vueltas.
Saludos y animate al proyecto que no es complicado.
Exitos


----------



## maxi1330

gracias Introtuning, el circuito de Mnicolau lo arme (creo que gaste menos de $35) y anda muy bien todo, menos la parte del corte cuando corta se para la moto, invertí los cables en el borne de la plaqueta que va a la bobina y el encendido como dice en el faq, pero me sigue pasando lo mismo y no lo revise mucho como para ver si cometí un error (que seguramente lo hice jaja) la semana que viene me pongo a revisar bien todo.
Preguntaba por lo del vídeo por que quería ver si podía reemplazar el rele por algún transistor o algo que no sea mecánico pero por ahora va a quedar asi con el rele.


----------



## Introtuning

Los capacitores que varían la velocidad de corte,cual pusiste??? Recorda que el relay hace  un movimiento mecánico y si la velocidad de exitasion del mismo es muy rápida se queda pegado y por eso se te para la moto.Yo tengo un corte de esos comprados que bienen con un potenciometro y si lo pongo a máxima velocidad de corte se pega y se me paraba el motor.
También fijate que relay compraste,no todos soportan un trabajo como el que se le exige en este propósito.
O puede que este mal el PCB.
fijate que varios post atrás  si no me equivoco alguien tenia el mismo drama.
Saludos


----------



## maxi1330

el capacitor es de 22uF, la semana me pongo a revisarlo
gracias


----------



## germann24n

gente  les cuento que hice otra plaqueta, ya que la primera no me anduvo, la segunda me anduvo a medias y para cuando anduvo ya estaba muy echa mierda la plaqueta de tanto soldar y desoldar, asi que me decidi por hacer otra, y hace un rato termine de instalarla por q me compre una alarma y ya que desarmaba instale el taco y la alarma
.. ahora la pregunta es se puede hacer algo mas agil la escala? osea ,, que al desacelerar vuelva mas rapido?

les dejo el videito, aver si es hasta hai o se puede mas rapido







Aclaraciones: la plaqueta tiene una cinta arriba de los precet por q me parecio una forma de que no se muevan con la vibracion, el corte de pulsador esta en el mismo led que el shift ligth que seria el pulsador de largada y el corte lo puse en el ultimo led,, lo hice asi por q el pulsador de largada no lo voy a usar entonses lo puse a altas rpm para joder de vez en cuando(se los aclaro para que no se confundan ,, por q no muestra el video cuando preiciono el pulsador)
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Te quedó muy bien Germán 
Bajá el capacitor de 4.7[uF], colocá 2,2[uF]. Ahí ya se agiliza bastante la escala.

Saludos


----------



## germann24n

mnicolau dijo:


> Te quedó muy bien Germán
> Bajá el capacitor de 4.7[uF], colocá 2,2[uF]. Ahí ya se agiliza bastante la escala.
> 
> Saludos



ok ,, muchas gracias mnicolau


----------



## carriola

Hola a todos, llevo varias semanas leyendo este post desde la página 1. El taco me parece buenisimo, y me viene perfecto porque me acabo de cargar el mio de aguja. Lo primero decir que no tengo conocimientos de electrónica, pero con este post me estoy introduciendo en el tema como hobbie.

Acabo de montar la placa sin rele y al probarlo en la moto me funcionaba únicamente el led del shift. Mi sorpresa es que al quitar el cable del cdi también se me encendía. A que se puede deber?
Por otro lado la escala de leds no funciona, y el caso es que el condensador que puse de 10 uf es cerámico. Pedí los componentes por internet y se equivocaron, me lo mandaron cerámico en vez de electrolitico. Esto influye o busco el fallo por otro lado?
Como es mi primera placa estoy pensando en hacer otra nueva para mejorar, con lo que me surge otra pregunta, puedo usar el conversor del taco de aguja (lo que falla en este es la bobina) y conectarlo al lm 3914? Asi reduciria la placa ya que el corte no lo quiero y el shift puedo pasar sin el. En tal caso supongo que quedaría algo como la foto...

Un saludo y gracias. 

Si esto me sale prometo fotos


----------



## josgomsi

buenas gente, aqui de nuevo molestando jeje. Tengo una pequeña duda con el capacitor de 47nf, yo utilicé uno de cerámica, pero qué diferencia haría si instalara uno de poliester. Según lo que he leido es lo mismo, pero con la diferencia que el de poliester es más estable por el dieléctrico que se emplea. Y otra duda es que un compañero está intentando reproducir el proyecto pero no ha podido encontrar un preset de 22k, y lo unico que le ofrecen es de 50k, yo pienso que eso va a afectar, no se si estaré equivocado. Muchas gracias. Y para el compañero germann24n le quedó muy tuanis el proyecto, muy fino... yo lo que pienso hacer para que no se muevan mis presets es usar la parafina de una candela, como en las placas de las impresoras y otras cosas que he visto que usan algo parecido, dañará el preset? de nuevo pura vida por la respuesta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

josgomsi dijo:


> yo lo que pienso hacer para que no se muevan mis presets es usar la parafina de una candela, como en las placas de las impresoras y otras cosas que he visto que usan algo parecido, dañará el preset?



La parafina es una cochinada...sobre todo cuando hace calor. Mejor pedile el esmalte de las uñas a tu novia y dale una pintadita con eso: Asunto arreglado.


----------



## josgomsi

pura vida ezavalla! gracias!


----------



## bastian0

mnicolau compañero sabes q*UE* hice la version 6,10 y no me funciono quisiera saber si me das un circuito mas facil para limitar las rpm saludos....desde chile..


----------



## bebeto

bastian0 dijo:


> mnicolau compañero sabes q hice la version 6,10 y no me funciono quisiera saber si me das un circuito mas facil para limitar las rpm saludos....desde chile..



Disculpe.. lo quiere para llevar ?

vamos... ¿porque no leemos un poquito?

en la 1ª página está todo.... la ultima versión... preguntas frecuentes...


----------



## bastian0

si lo ley bastante lo que pasa que como yo estudie electronica me pasaban el esquematico me entiendes....


me puedes ayudar cn eso?...saludos


----------



## ViruX

bastian0 dijo:


> si lo ley bastante lo que pasa que como yo estudie electronica me pasaban el esquematico me entiendes....
> 
> 
> me puedes ayudar cn eso?...saludos



por favor lee las reglas del foro


----------



## bastian0

amigos necesito ayuda...... conecto el dot/bar y el auto se me apaga he echo 3 veces el circuito y nada soloo cuando lo conecto ala bateria prende el ultimo led rojo *Y* al darle contaco el rele suena.....

nose que pasa.... podrian subir el esquematico para revisar bien detallado el circuito????


----------



## Introtuning

Mira amigo Bastian0 acá vas a tener que aprender que poniendo "necesito ayuda" o "urgente" o lo que sea no vas a ovtener lo que buscas.

1º Una buena idea seria que pongas una foto del lado componentes, una del lado pistas y donde conectaste cada bornera. Así vas a obtener toda la ayuda que te puedan brindar.

2º Otra,no entiendo para que el esquemático,Este circuito ya esta mas que probado y los únicos errores son por mala hechura de los PCB o mal puesto algún componente:cabezon:.
Subite unas fotos y entre todos buscamos el error dale??
Saludos capo.

No te ofendas.


----------



## Circuto

ola de nuevo amigos del foro, este oies @mnicolau hice lo q*UE* me dijiste de colocar un capacitor mas pequeño en la parte del cortador, pero sigo teniendo la mima fallla, de q*UE* como q*UE* se desfasa, es decir no se corta asi contante si no q*UE* varia, cortes mas largos y otros mas cortos, el cap q*UE* puse fue de 47uf, q*UE* podra ser la falla, el circuito esta mu*Y* bien, lo hice al pie de las indicaciones q*UE* pusiste, funciona perfecto, solo esa fallita tengo, si me dices como subir un video del carro funcionando lo subo para q*UE* veas a q*UE* me refiero y como se comporta, bueno muchas gracias, es un foro excelente. Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Circuto, las vocales son gratis. Usalas.

Es una sugerencia, un pedido y una advertencia.
Saludos


----------



## Circuto

Muy bien disculpas Cacho! pero si se entiende lo que trate de decir o no? pero en fin supongo que son las reglas.
Saludos. Y gracias.


----------



## nemo5ar

Gente buen dia aca les dejo el video de mi taco armado y el esquematico para adaptarlo a un diesel, que hice con un transistor de efecto hall ugn 3505 que vale 5 pesos y un par de componentes mas. el led que incluyo en el esquema es para calibrar la distancia entre el transistor y el iman cuando el led se apaga por completo, esta justo en posicion 



 saludos ruben


----------



## zeta_bola_1

bien ahi nemo, quedo de 10 en el tablero del yeyo


saludos


----------



## Circuto

Hola Buen día. ¡Pues te quedo muy bien nemo5ar Felicidades! Pronto subiré un video para que vean como me quedo a mí. Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bueno nemo, felicitaciones y gracias por el aporte del sensor.

Saludos


----------



## josgomsi

Como están compañeros? espero que bien. Yo ya pude finalizar el proyecto, el tacómetro anda al 100%, cuando pueda subo fotos y un video, aún me falta montar el reloj de revoluciones, porque estoy pensando en usar leds rectangulares para ponerlos en vez de las rayas de las revoluciones. Ahora con lo que estoy experimentando es tratar de colocar un LM3914 adicional para tratar de hacer más precisa la escala de medición y como dijo uno de los compañeros, cambiar el capacitor de 4.7nf por uno de 2.2nf para que la escala regrese más rápido, el corte quedó excelente con un capacitor de 22nf, ni muy largo, ni muy corto. Muchas gracias!


----------



## darb1308

ensayando el  tacometro funciona en modo barra pero no en modo punto, coloco y quito el jumper del pin 9 pero no hace ningun cambio, que puede suceder? gracias


----------



## donpatron

Tengo una moto 2T bicilindrica, este circuito funciona con este tipo de motos? debo conectar a una sola bobina o a las dos, disculpen la pregunta pero es que no se mucho de electronica. gracias


----------



## josgomsi

darb1308, quiere decir que usted retira el puente del dot/bar y el tacómetro sigue en modo barra? el no cambia a modo punto?


----------



## darb1308

si josgomsi al retirar el jumper del dot/bar el circuito no me realiza ningun  cambio sigue funcionando en modo barra,,,,,,que puede estar fallando???????


----------



## Introtuning

darb1208 medí continuidad entre los dos pines sin el jumper.si da continuidad tenes puenteada alguna pista y no te das cuanta.Saca el LM3914 y medi el PCB

El modo barra funciona puenteando el pin 9 del integrado a la alimentación.Si esta con 9V en el pin 9 sin el jumper tenes una pista que esta en contacto.Revisa bien el PCB.


----------



## darb1308

Gracias introtuning, pero ya realice esta operacion y no es eso, si coloco el jumper me marca 9Voltios en el pin 9 pero si lo retiro no marca voltaje no continuidad, por lo cual no es esto, he llegado a pensar que es el lm3914 el que esta fallando???????


----------



## Introtuning

MMMMMM raro raro,Seguro que revisaste bien bien todas las pistas???
puede fallar pero seria raro que funcione bien la escala y solo este dañado eso del modo punto y modo barra.
Yo no termine de leer todos los comentarios,te fijaste si alguien tuvo el mismo drama???


----------



## josgomsi

eso mismo iba a sugerir yo, que revisaras la continuidad, pero al parecer no es ese el problema. Prueba sustituyendo el LM, quien quita y sea el integrado que este dañado, pero lo veo poco probable también. No podés subir una foto de las pistas del circuito?


----------



## darb1308

estas son las fotos del pcb pero ya lo revise y no veo que se puentee ninguna pista


----------



## josgomsi

si esta muy raro, no se ven contactos entre puntos de soldadura, prueba sustituyendo el LM3914, talvez eso esté creando el conflicto. Ya si eso no corrige el problema estaría muy extraño.


----------



## nemo5ar

hola queria saber si es normal que caliente un poco el lm7809 del tacometro ya que quiero evitar que se me chamusque algo con el tiempo, fuera de eso anda de 10 el taco en el yeyo
 saludos


----------



## Introtuning

Tendrías que fijarte con cuanto lo estas alimentando.Fijate en el datasheet cuanto es el máximo con lo que se lo puede alimentar.
Si esta sobre una moto fijate que no te este cortando muy arriba el regulador de voltaje.suele pasar.
Si esta todo ok, cámbialo y si continua, es la temperatura normal de trabajo.ponele un pedasito de aluminio como disipador y listo.


----------



## nemo5ar

hola se esta alimentando con 14.2 v es un yeyo diesel me llamo la atencion que cuando lo probaba afuera con un trafo nunca calento ahora se pone tibio no llega a quemar nada ademas los preset de regulacion los tengo casi todo hacia la derecha para que llene la escala dado que como es un diesel tiene pocas rpm. un dato extra como capto señal con un transistor de efecto hall tube que poner 2 imanes en la polea para que el taco ande bien, dejo ese datillo por si algun otro diesel lo implementa. saludos y gracias por la predispocicion


----------



## Introtuning

el datashhet dice hasta 18v si no me equivoco,pero ami me paso que con 13,7 que es lo que tira mi alternador se calentaba un poquito.
Ponele un disipador y por las dudas que no este en contacto con nada. recorda que no siempre tenes un voltaje estable y puede que esos picos lo calienten un poquito.pero a mi parecer es normal.Si no estas conforme cambialo y fijate si calienta menos.pero es normal que se entibie.
Te adjunto el datasheet


----------



## ViruX

sino lo que podes hacer es poner un regulador de voltaje supongo un lm7812


----------



## mnicolau

ViruX dijo:


> sino lo que podes hacer es poner un regulador de voltaje supongo un lm7812



Nop, estos reguladores necesitan 3[V] más de los que regulan, para colocar 7812 necesitás mínimo 15[V] en su entrada.

Es normal que caliente un poco, pero no hay riesgo de quemarlo.

Saludos


----------



## josgomsi

La idea del disipador de aluminio es genial, también en la caja de proyecto donde la tengas, puedes poner un ventilador como los de las PC, pero más pequeño, eso ayudaría a extraer el calor de manera más eficiente, pero no creo que te de problemas, ya si se calienta como para que te queme el dedo, ahí si estaría extraño.


----------



## pocho128

hola mnicolau dejame agradecerte porq*UE* me sirvio un monton los esquemas, y los circuitos q*UE* subiste , sos un groso en la electronica, yo tengo un problema con un limitador q*UE* compre y de un dia para otro dejo de andar encima es que soy de mza y mandarlo a bsas y repararlo m*E* va a salir lo mismo que uno nuevo en su momento lo pague 250 y anduvo un año el problema es que no se casi nada de electronica pero lo desarme todo y se me ocurrio q*UE* tuviera los integrados quemados pero no tienen numero si queres subo algunas fotos del circuito, para ver si me pueden tirar una idea y capaz que les sirve a ustedes tambien ver como es este por dentro es variable el intervalo del corte como las vueltas pero no es por punto. un abrazo augusto


----------



## ViruX

mnicolau dijo:


> Nop, estos reguladores necesitan 3[V] más de los que regulan, para colocar 7812 necesitás mínimo 15[V] en su entrada.
> 
> Es normal que caliente un poco, pero no hay riesgo de quemarlo.
> 
> Saludos



muy bueno gracias por la data no sabia eso jajaj... yo le ponia regulador a todo antes de saber eso ajaj XD


----------



## Cacho

Si tenés 14V de alimentación y un 7809, entonces hay 5V de caída.
Con 100mA de corriente eso es 1/2W de disipación (nada difícil de calcular), y con una Rja de 65°C/W, el integrado ya se va a 32,5°C poe encima del ambiente.

20 grados de ambiente más los 32 y fracción... Y eso quema (ojo, dije "quema" y no "se quema")

Saludos


----------



## bebeto

nemo5ar dijo:


> hola se esta alimentando con 14.2 v es un yeyo diesel me llamo la atencion que cuando lo probaba afuera con un trafo nunca calento ahora se pone tibio no llega a quemar nada ademas los preset de regulacion los tengo casi todo hacia la derecha para que llene la escala dado que como es un diesel tiene pocas rpm. un dato extra como capto señal con un transistor de efecto hall tube que poner 2 imanes en la polea para que el taco ande bien, dejo ese datillo por si algun otro diesel lo implementa. saludos y gracias por la predispocicion



Es normal que caliente un poco... tampoco que se ponga como para freír huevos en el...

Pero tibio.. lo veo normal

Tené en cuenta que con el motor apagado nomás está provocando una caía de tensión de 3[V], En marcha son algo así como 5.5[V] y teniendo en cuenta la corriente que consume el circuito ( que no es mucha ) logran entibiar el encapsulado.


----------



## mnicolau

*Solución al Led 9*: (resaltado para que lo vean)...
Me puse en un rato libre a ver el tema del famoso led Nº 9 que impide conectar ahí ya sea el shift o el limitador. Por qué pasa esto? porque la tensión ahí es un poco menor que en el resto de los pines de salida(debido a una configuración interna del IC), pero lo suficiente para que el transistor PNP se dispare. 
La solución es muy simple.. primero hacer un corte en la pista de alimentación que se encuentra debajo de los presets (la que conecta los emisores de ambos BC327 con "12V") y colocar un par de diodos 1N4148 en serie. Con esto bajamos la tensión de los emisores y así evitamos que saturen con el led 9. Probado y funcionando...

Saludos


----------



## bebeto

mnicolau dijo:


> *Solución al Led 9*: (resaltado para que lo vean)...
> Me puse en un rato libre a ver el tema del famoso led Nº 9 que impide conectar ahí ya sea el shift o el limitador. Por qué pasa esto? porque la tensión ahí es un poco menor que en el resto de los pines de salida(debido a una configuración interna del IC), pero lo suficiente para que el transistor PNP se dispare.
> La solución es muy simple.. primero hacer un corte en la pista de alimentación que se encuentra debajo de los presets (la que conecta los emisores de ambos BC327 con +V) y colocar un par de diodos 1N4148 en serie. Con esto bajamos la tensión de los emisores y así evitamos que saturen con el led 9. Probado y funcionando...
> 
> Saludos




Me alegro que se haya tenido solución. 

Espero que ahora  no vengan preguntando:

Porqué cuando conecto el pin 9 se activa el relay :enfadado:

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mnicolau dijo:


> *Solución al Led 9*: (resaltado para que lo vean)...
> Me puse en un rato libre a ver el tema del famoso led Nº 9 que impide conectar ahí ya sea el shift o el limitador. Por qué pasa esto? porque la tensión ahí es un poco menor que en el resto de los pines de salida(debido a una configuración interna del IC), pero lo suficiente para que el transistor PNP se dispare.
> La solución es muy simple.. primero hacer un corte en la pista de alimentación que se encuentra debajo de los presets (la que conecta los emisores de ambos BC327 con "12V") y colocar un par de diodos 1N4148 en serie. Con esto bajamos la tensión de los emisores y así evitamos que saturen con el led 9. Probado y funcionando...



  
(Usaste lo que te dije o yo estaba completamente errado?)


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Edu, no probé lo que habías comentado, lo dejé y quedó ahí pendiente (parece que nadie más la hizo tampoco...), me acordé con otro proyecto que estaba haciendo con el mismo IC y fue lo primero que se me vino a la mente probar. 

Pero, actualizo... un par de diodos se queda corto con la tensión del vehículo en marcha, un zener de aprox 3 o 4[V] podría ser la solución final; ó *tomar esa tensión desde la salida del regulador* 7809 en lugar de la alimentación principal, pero se lo cargaría aún más (aunque por muy cortos períodos de tiempo, dependiendo de la carga que utilicen como shift y cuánto accionen el limitador). Ambas soluciones son factibles.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Bueno, para no renegar con valores de diodos y demás, vamos a tomar la tensión directo desde la salida del regulador. Quería evitarlo para no cargarlo demasiado, pero es muy poco el tiempo que se los tiene accionados al shift y al limitador, con lo cual no sería tanto el trabajo adicional.

Adjunto el archivo, si me hace el favor *algún moderador* de colocarlo en el 1º post y borrar el anterior les agradezco mucho.

PD: el relay de 12[V], funciona con 9[V].

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

mnicolau dijo:


> Adjunto el archivo, si me hace el favor *algún moderador* de colocarlo en el 1º post y borrar el anterior...


Ya está hecho.


Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias 

Un Abrazo


----------



## Cacho

Gracias a vos por subir el archivo.

Un abrazo.


----------



## gummer

que tal mnicolau, de casualidad no tendras el diagrama electrico del circuito, porque quisiera simularlo primero y despues armarlo, pero no me hayo con los diagramas de PCB's, la verdad nunca he trabajado con ellos, gracias


----------



## bebeto

gummer dijo:


> que tal mnicolau, de casualidad no tendras el diagrama electrico del circuito, porque quisiera simularlo primero y despues armarlo, pero no me hayo con los diagramas de PCB's, la verdad nunca he trabajado con ellos, gracias



Yo no veo porque insisten con tener los esquemas si el circuito como está, anda.
Si lo armás como está anda.. para que querés simularlo si hay muchas personas que ya lo armaron y les funcionó.

Saludos


----------



## gummer

Lo que pasa es que quiero el esquema para agregarle mas led's, quisiera agregar hasta 40 o 30 led's, ya tengo un arreglo, solo seria cuestion de acomplar ambos circuitos, gracias


----------



## Introtuning

Gummer fijate que en la pagina 80 por una de esas,hay un usuario que posteo un esquema para eso.Y en las ultimas hojas también. Revisa que ya se hizo.sino revisa los dataheet que en uno vi el esquema para poner varios lm3914 en cascada.
Suerte con eso compa.saludos


----------



## Circuto

Ola mnicolau solo para comentarte que ya quedo mi problema con el limitador, al parecer era un falla con el relay, como que ya estaba medio gastadon y no hacia su función correctamente, lo remplace y listo, ahora si corta de maravilla, tu tu tu tu tuuuuuun.. jejej Muchas gracias amigo por la información esta completisimo el circuito, estoi pendiente con el videito de como me quedo, sin mas por el momento me despido y gracias mnicolau.


----------



## gummer

ooo si ya vi, es como la cascada que tengo, entonces solo necesito hacerlo tal cual viene, y solamente sacar la señal a mi cascada, gracias


----------



## fraidias

gummer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que quiero el esquema para agregarle mas led's, quisiera agregar hasta 40 o 30 led's, ya tengo un arreglo, solo seria cuestion de acomplar ambos circuitos, gracias



yo tengo el esquema y funcionando para 30 leds compañeros como han dicho por ahi esta posteado en una de las paginas pero no se en cual exactamente.. echale un vistazo y lo encontraras rapido. SALUDOS


----------



## ViruX

mnicolau que suerte que as encontrado la solucion al led 9 ... una alegria para todos... 

salu2


----------



## fraidias

hola compañeros tengo una consulta que hacer.. estoy haciendo varias pruevas con circuitos con el 3914 como el de mnicolau pero de fabricacion propia por asi decir.. el problema que tengo es que a la version de 30 leds que tengo le añadido el shift light como el que mnicolau usa en la version 7.10.. vamos solo el preset *Y* el BC nada mas.. con un selector de 12 pines  y una pata comun .. ( lo siento mnicolau he clonado parte de tu circuito y lo he aplicado a mi necesidad jajaja ) haber mi cuestion es.. se que habias problemas con el led nº9 pero yo he usado pines de varios de los integrados por ejemplo del integrado nº2 el pin 5 por ejemplo.. otro el 7 .. otro pin del integrado nº3 el pin 4 , 5 y 6 lo que es el shift light cuando seteo ese punto con el selector y el shift funciona bien ... hasta ahi no hay problema.. el problema es que al seleccionar el punto de seteo el led que tengo conectado para el funcionamiento de la barra de leds se me apaga... lo he probado con los 10 puntos de seteo que he usado y con todos pasa lo mismo.. se apaga.. primero pense que fuera el integrado que era defectuoso.. lo cambie por uno nuevo y nada... sucede lo mismo... me trae un poco loco por que realmente no hay nada que pueda fallar de por medio de componentes ya que el shift es lo mas sencillo .. el bc y el preset.. y los dos funcionan.. alguien puede tener una idea? he echo pruebas de desconectar todo lo que tengo conectado como shift light y solo he puesto un simple led con la resistencia pertinente por si hubiera problemas de alimentacion insuficiente pero sucede lo mismo... me tiene perdido.. pasa lo mismo.. cuando seteo un punto con el selector se apaga el led seteado..


----------



## Circuto

Ola pues aqui reportandome de nuevo, y como lo prometi aqui esta el enlace del video que le tome al tacometro funcionando, aver que opinan jeje, bueno nos bemos Saludos a todos y gracias.


----------



## viciox

buenas noches compañero como conectaria este limitador de rpm en un chevrolet corsa 1.4 ?????


----------



## zeta_bola_1

viciox dijo:


> buenas noches compañero como conectaria este limitador de rpm en un chevrolet corsa 1.4 ?????




conta como es el asunto bobina, si es comun, como se describe en el proyecto

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bueno circuto, gracias por el video 

Fraidias, si se apaga el led elegido como activador, hay algo mal en tu circuito, revisalo mejor...

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau dijo:


> Fraidias, si se apaga el led elegido como activador, hay algo mal en tu circuito, revisalo mejor...
> 
> Saludos


mnicolau antetodo gracias por contestar.... el problema entre comillas ya lo solucione el fin de semana.. estuve haciendo pruevas con diodos por si era algun tipo de retorno  extraño y pudiera afectar al led pero desisti ya que me di cuenta que no era.. asi que como tu has dicho revise la parte de circuito de shift light y  estava correcto lo que me di cuenta es que el preset de 22k que maneja el Bc327 segun como se girara.. el led dava ese problema.. estuve haciendolo girar para realizar las pruevas y hay algun instante que funciona todo correcto.. tanto el shift como el led del punto preseleccionado.. realmente con este preset que se regula? el tiempo que esta encendido el shift? el tiempo que tarda en apagarlo una vez que ha disparado? que pasaria si anulara el preset de 22K y con la salida que me da el 3914 del led preseleccionado para shift activara directamente el pin Base del BC327? quizas es una pregunta tonta pero quien no sabe pregunta... gracias ante todo


----------



## bebeto

fraidias dijo:


> mnicolau antetodo gracias por contestar.... el problema entre comillas ya lo solucione el fin de semana.. estuve haciendo pruevas con diodos por si era algun tipo de retorno  extraño y pudiera afectar al led pero desisti ya que me di cuenta que no era.. asi que como tu has dicho revise la parte de circuito de shift light y  estava correcto lo que me di cuenta es que el preset de 22k que maneja el Bc327 segun como se girara.. el led dava ese problema.. estuve haciendolo girar para realizar las pruevas y hay algun instante que funciona todo correcto.. tanto el shift como el led del punto preseleccionado.. realmente con este preset que se regula? el tiempo que esta encendido el shift? el tiempo que tarda en apagarlo una vez que ha disparado? que pasaria si anulara el preset de 22K y con la salida que me da el 3914 del led preseleccionado para shift activara directamente el pin Base del BC327? quizas es una pregunta tonta pero quien no sabe pregunta... gracias ante todo



Segun lo que me ha pasado a mi... 

El preset regula la sensibilidad del shift....  Me refiero a que cuando el led seleccionado  para el shift está recién apenas encendiéndose, el led del shift no esté encendido por completo...


----------



## fraidias

si la funcion es esa.. no entiendo del todo el porque me dava ese fallo al ajustar ese preset... no tendria el por que apagarse el led conectado al 3914..... bueno la cuestion es que ahora funciona como esta ajustado.. no si es como deve de estar pero funciona...jajaja


----------



## Scooter

Lo malo es que sobre un velocímetro en km/h no queda muy bien...
Pero me parece un magnífico montaje.


----------



## fraidias

Scooter dijo:


> Lo malo es que sobre un velocímetro en km/h no queda muy bien...
> Pero me parece un magnífico montaje.



contra gustos ... no??? yo queria cambiar el tablero un poco.. y estan funcionando actualmente tanto el modo punto y modo barra en rpm lo pondre en modo barra para controlar mas el regimen de funcionamiento ya que el vehiculo disponde de un kit de oxido nitroso y sube muy muy rapido de revoluciones y el velocimetro esta en modo punto asi no esta tan cargado el tablero.. lo tengo todo preparado en cuando pueda abrire el cuado y lo instalo todo dentro ya colgare videos cuando acabe


----------



## Scooter

Hombre, si quieres aprovechar que la escala de la velocidad indique las rpm; o se queda muy "plano"; de o a 50 ó 50 km/h o le pones motor de F1 y los leds llegan a 160km/h / 16000rpm
Si son dos indicadores separados le pones la escala que quieras, no hay pegas.


----------



## fraidias

Scooter dijo:


> Hombre, si quieres aprovechar que la escala de la velocidad indique las rpm; o se queda muy "plano"; de o a 50 ó 50 km/h o le pones motor de F1 y los leds llegan a 160km/h / 16000rpm
> Si son dos indicadores separados le pones la escala que quieras, no hay pegas.



emmm... son dos marcadores diferentes.. uno instalado en la circumferencia del marcador de rpm y el otro en el marcador de velocidad.. los dos configurables por separado.. 

edito con las fotos para que tengas una idea del proyecto por si no seguias el foro desde tiempo atras que ya colge fotos.. esta es la idea.. instalar esto detras de esferas echas a medida y anular toda la iluminacion original del marcador.. pero esta esta aun por decidir o que sea seleccionable mediante un selector que se pueda usar la original y la de leds de los marcadores


----------



## mnicolau

fraidias dijo:


> asi que como tu has dicho revise la parte de circuito de shift light y  estava correcto lo que me di cuenta es que el preset de 22k que maneja el Bc327 segun como se girara..



Claro, lo que había comentado hace un tiempo atrás es que no coloquen dicho preset cerca del extremo izquierdo (si mal no recuerdo) porque en la 7.10 no hay una resistencia en serie como para asegurar un mínimo valor y se estaría cortocircuitando la salida de dicho led con +V (tensión de base del 327 en realidad).

Saludos


----------



## gummer

que va fraidias, se ven muy bien tus marcadores, yo tambien habia pensado en hacer algo asi, uno para rpm's y otro para velocidad detras de los marcadores originales, ahora que veo el tuyo me ha motivado y lo hare, ya despues les subo como queda, que por ahorita ando algo corto de dinero jejeje


----------



## bebeto

mnicolau dijo:


> Claro, lo que había comentado hace un tiempo atrás es que no coloquen dicho preset cerca del extremo izquierdo (si mal no recuerdo) porque en la 7.10 no hay una resistencia en serie como para asegurar un mínimo valor y se estaría cortocircuitando la salida de dicho led con +V (tensión de base del 327 en realidad).
> 
> Saludos



Exactamente....

Yo creo que también lo mencioné en una ocasión


----------



## murcy

eso es correcto y con respecto a los preset controlan el inicio y el final de la secuencia de las luces , segun la aceleracion , hacelo yo lo hice y me quedo genial quiza tengas que cambiar un preset por uno de mayo valor .


----------



## fraidias

murcy dijo:


> eso es correcto y con respecto a los preset controlan el inicio y el final de la secuencia de las luces , segun la aceleracion , hacelo yo lo hice y me quedo genial quiza tengas que cambiar un preset por uno de mayo valor .


 compañero yo no tengo ningun tipo de problema para el ajuste de los presets de la escala de leds ya que yo no estoy haciendo la misma version que vosotros. 


Mnicolau.. respecto a la resistencia que dices... y si le pongo la resistencia de 1K como habia en la version 6.10c? mejorara algo? ahora que lo has mencionado si que es que parece que recorte por cortocircuito al mover el preset del shift..


----------



## mnicolau

fraidias dijo:


> ahora que lo has mencionado si que es que parece que recorte por cortocircuito al mover el preset del shift..



Ojo, si el problema aparece cuando lo estás moviendo puede ser que las soldaduras del preset no estén correctas y hagan mal contacto cuando lo movés. Estando correcto eso, el problema sólo se presenta al llevarlo cerca del extremo, si le ponés la resistencia en serie lo evitás ya que le estás dejando un valor mínimo.

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau dijo:


> Ojo, si el problema aparece cuando lo estás moviendo puede ser que las soldaduras del preset no estén correctas y hagan mal contacto cuando lo movés. Estando correcto eso, el problema sólo se presenta al llevarlo cerca del extremo, si le ponés la resistencia en serie lo evitás ya que le estás dejando un valor mínimo.
> 
> Saludos



ahh vale pues las soldaduras estan correctas todas tranquilo por eso.. ya lo comprove.. le pondre la resistencia en serie al preset tal como esta en la version 6.10 es que sin resistencia no puedo usar leds cerca del extremo al usar tantos leds y los 3  3914 me quedarian los leds para seleccionar demasiado separado un punto del otro y no me convence los prefiero mas seguido gracias compañero


----------



## wolfgaster

buenos dias. eh armado el tacometro pero tengo unos inconvenientes que prefiero preguntar.
Como identidico cual es el positivo de la bovina, (tengo una gilera smash la brazilera) tengo los 2 muy juntos, afecta al intrumento el conectarlo al reves? q*UE* voltaje entra a la bobina son 12v? si no me equivoco ese positivo deberia conectarce a la parte cercana al relay? osea lo corto el q*UE* viene del cdi lo conecto a la izq*UIERDA* y el otro a la d*E*recha?
en la parte alimentacion se puede conectar derecho a la bateria? o debe sacarce 12v de algun lado?
la version de tacometro que arme es la version 6.10c. yo conecte todo siguiendo las especificaciones la moto prende normalmente pero los led y el corte no funcionan incluso modificando los preset. empeze poniendo a ambos en el medio luego moviendo a la derecha el 2do y a la izquierda el 1ro pero nada? como puedo identificarle si algun componente no funciona testeandolos 1 por 1? segun vi en algunos post decian que una resistencia era muy grande por eso no prendian los led. que voltaje deberia llegar a los led?
si puedes leer grasias por responder.

muy pero muy buen post.


----------



## fraidias

wolfgaster dijo:


> buenos dias. eh armado el tacometro pero tengo unos inconvenientes que prefiero preguntar.
> Como identidico cual es el positivo de la bovina, (tengo una gilera smash la brazilera) tengo los 2 muy juntos, afecta al intrumento el conectarlo al reves? q voltaje entra a la bobina son 12v? si no me equivoco ese positivo deberia conectarce a la parte cercana al relay? osea lo corto el q viene del cdi lo conecto a la izq y el otro a la drecha?
> en la parte alimentacion se puede conectar derecho a la bateria? o debe sacarce 12v de algun lado?
> la version de tacometro que arme es la version 6.10c. yo conecte todo siguiendo las especificaciones la moto prende normalmente pero los led y el corte no funcionan incluso modificando los preset. empeze poniendo a ambos en el medio luego moviendo a la derecha el 2do y a la izquierda el 1ro pero nada? como puedo identificarle si algun componente no funciona testeandolos 1 por 1? segun vi en algunos post decian que una resistencia era muy grande por eso no prendian los led. que voltaje deberia llegar a los led?
> si puedes leer grasias por responder.
> 
> muy pero muy buen post.



compañero por que no armas la ultima version del tacometro? en la primera pagina esta la 7.10.... el circuito 6.10 esta mas que provado te lo diran todos los del foro.. ( te lo digo por que a mi mismo me lo han dicho mil veces cuanto tenia problemas con ella jajaajaja) asi que deves de tener alguna cosa mal.. algun componente.. alguna soldadura.. el tema de la alimentacion para la placa.. puedes cojera directamente de la bateria si quieres.. pero lo ideal seria que lo cojieras despues de la llave de contacto si no siempre estaria alimentada. o eso o le instalas tu un interruptor que puedas accionar cuando tu quieras.. por lo demas.. creo que es revisa tu placa o cuelga alguna fotografia de los dos caras para haber asi si te podemos echar una mano en algo que tengas mal.. algun preset de valor incorrecto.. o algun condensador de valor incorrecto.. pueden ser mil cosas..


----------



## Introtuning

Buenasssss denuevo yo.Ustedes saben que arme la ultima edición la 7.10 con la solución del led 9 y al encender la moto se encienden todos los leds incluyendo el del shift pero por mas que vario los horizontales no pasa nada.y al apagarla se baja la barra de a poco no de golpe.Alguna sugerencia???el pcb esta bien y las soldaduras también.Ni idea que pueda ser.
A y al darle contacto a la moto se enciende toda la escala y se apaga gradualmente,.
Saludis.


----------



## mnicolau

Subí una foto intro y vemos... no colocaste el 3914 al revés no??

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning

Esa es del lado componentes.

Dame un segundo que le saco del lado pistas.En ese albun tambien esta una foto del pcb sin perforar.

EDIT:esa es la otra foto.no presten atención a la boleta sin pagar del seguro jaja.No es super clara pero es lo que da mi celular.


----------



## reno9

Buenas. Me llamo Cristian y soy de Resistencia Chaco. Arme el taco 7.10 pero no funco para nada... :enfadado: les dejo un par de fotitos para ver si alguien me ayuda.
Desde ya, muchas gracias

Aca si estan las fotos


----------



## mnicolau

Intro, tu problema es raro, enciende toda la escala incluso el shift . Si tenés el led activador del shift conectado es por eso que enciende obviamente (ya que la escala está encendida), si no está conectado tenés varios problemitas... 
Verificá el estado del BC548 del conversor, comentá un poco más de la moto y dónde lo estás conectando.

Reno9, bienvenido al foro, de dónde estás tomando la señal? Respetaste lo que está en el esquema de la página 2?.

Saludos


----------



## estanislao

hola a todo el foro.
nicolau te hago una pregunta.
yo no tengo mucha experiencia en esto, y quisiera saber si hay que ponerle una resistencia por cada led?

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola estanislao, no hace falta colocar resistencia, el IC se encarga de la corriente.

Saludos


----------



## estanislao

y otro pregunta.
que se coloca en el bot\bar?
gracias


----------



## maxi1330

estanislao dijo:


> y otro pregunta.
> que se coloca en el bot\bar?
> gracias



lee el FAQ... Ahi esta explicado..


----------



## bebeto

reno9 dijo:


> Buenas. Me llamo Cristian y soy de Resistencia Chaco. Arme el taco 7.10 pero no funco para nada... :enfadado: les dejo un par de fotitos para ver si alguien me ayuda.
> Desde ya, muchas gracias
> 
> Aca si estan las fotos



Yo veo un posible corte de pista, que se relaciona con TODOS los síntomas de tu circuito...( no marca nada.

Exactamente acá:


----------



## Introtuning

Hola a todos.
Mariano la moto es las misma donde tenia el otro taco el de dos placas.y ese andaba bien hasta que se volvió loco y lo saque.Es una zanella zb 3v 2008;es una comunacha salvando las 3 válvulas. después el cdi y lo demás es como las otras 110.
Si lo del shift me di cuenta.eso anda bien pues cuando la barra empieza a bajarse al parar la moto el shift se apaga cuando ese led seteado se apaga.oooossseeeeaaa que anda.
Racien llego del trabajo muerto así que si puedo levantarme desarmo y veo lo del BC.
Saludos.comento como me fue.gracias.



Edito:
Mariano una pregunta en la lista de materiales hay dos preset horisontales uno de 4.7k y otro de 2.2k.
pero en la actualización del pdf son los dos de 4.7.el que cambia es el de la regulación del final de la escala.sera eso???cambiara algo???porque el conversor esta bien pues al patear la moto solo suben un par de leds(3 o 4)ya que solo da un par de pulsos a la bobina..(osea todo esto cuando no arranca Al arrancar si se prenden todos).
es lo único que encontré por el momento.sigo buscando.


----------



## mnicolau

Intro, con un preset de 4K7 (el de la derecha) tenés 7[V] de alcance máximo,  0.7[V] por led. Esa tensión es mayor a la que puede convertir el  conversor, así que si tenés colocado uno de 2K2, cambialo por 4K7 y así  subís un poco más el alcance máximo, de esa forma te sacás la duda si  está funcionando o no.
Es raro lo que decís que antes funcionaba y después se volvió loco... estará metiendo ruido por algún lado? 

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning

el que te cuento que se volvio loco es el otro el viejo.Pasa que una ves se solto el cable de masa y lo mas probable es que aya jodido el lm pues tuve que cambiar el regulador 7809 que se quemo por ese motivo.calculo que de esa ves quedo flojito el ic y con el tiempo y el traqueteo de la moto se termino de romper.Cuando le cambie el 7809 anduvo al toque pero en cosa de un mes dejo de andar.Cuando pueda lo reviso y listo.El tema es que no conosia nada en ese entonces y menos un socalo por lo que el lm esta directo a la placa.pero eso es otro tema.
Voy a cambiar el valor del preset y te cuento.Cuales serian las resistencias del conversor???duda tonta pero quiero cerciorarme que esten bien.Saludos mariano.


----------



## reno9

Hola, gente linda. mire bien el circuito y esta todo "bien" hoy lo probe de vuelta y el taco anda maso. lo q*UE* ocurre es q*UE* cuando conecto el + y - se me pega el rele y porsupueso q*UE* no anda no corte. otra cosa, la luz del SL queda prendido al conectar el + y - y se pega el rele.


----------



## eldelosastilleros

Hola a todos. Tengo una duda: el sentido de las R afecta el diseño? yo las puse, como las tiene uno q*UE* andaba, el q*UE* se lo puso a la F100 y hay 2 R en forma vertical, q*UE* no se ve bien como estan ubicadas. Quiero pensar q*UE* eso es la falla del q*UE* arme yo


----------



## Introtuning

Hola amigo bahiense.No no tienen polaridad.
Lete esto Resistencias

Saludos


----------



## eldelosastilleros

Ah ok. gracias. Entonces no se *POR* q*UÉ *no m*E* anda!!! ¡será la R d 22 que tengo entre los presets horizontales? yuo no lo puse ni los 10 leds, ni la una R equivalente para reemplazarlos. Si alguien le pasó algo similar y tenga ganas d*E* solucionarme el problema, le agradezco


----------



## mnicolau

Armaste la 6.10c parece no? Esa resistencia entre los presets no estaba de adorno... necesita estar si o si o la escala no va a funcionar, si no funciona la escala no tenés ni shift y limitación.

PD: es de 2.2k esa R.

Saludos


----------



## eldelosastilleros

eh marianono me c*****es a p****o!! jaja! Le puse entre lospresets una d 22K. Estuve viendo q*UE* anteriormente dijiste q*UE* habia q*UE* cambiarla y lo voy a hacer. Mi duda mas q*UE* nada es: si no utilizo el tacómetro de leds,  es imprescindible colocar un a R de 520 entre la bornera y los pines de los "supuestos" leds.
Sin leds y sin R q*UE* reemplace a los leds, ¿el circuito anda igual?¡


----------



## mnicolau

Jaja no coloques de 22k porque el alcance se te va muchísimo y la escala tampoco va a funcionar, poné de *1k *y te asegurás de que funcione (si ponés de 2,2K posiblemente debas cambiar el preset de 22K por 47K, con la R de 1K no haría falta).
Lo ideal sería colocar las resistencias si no se usan los leds de la escala, aunque está comprobado que funciona correctamente sin ellas.

Saludos


----------



## eldelosastilleros

listo, lo voy a modificar cuando vuelva a Bahia. Gracias loco. sos un capo.
Un abrazo


----------



## mnicolau

De nada che.. suerte con eso.

Un abrazo


----------



## eldelosastilleros

Hola chicos. En cap cerámicos, cómo se cual es el +? en el circuito no se indica como colocarlo y el cap tiene las patas simétricas a diferencia d los electrolíticos o justo me vendieron uno asi


----------



## Cacho

Los cerámicos no tienen polaridad...

Electrolíticos y de tantalio, sí tienen. Cerámicos, cerámicos multicapa, de poliester, de nylon y todos esos, no tienen.

Saludos


----------



## eldelosastilleros

Gracias Cacho. Rápida tu respuesta. Ya me da algo de vergüenza hacer estas preguntas medias dobolus, pero sepan disculpar (todos), no fui a colegio técnico y en Ing. Mecánico recién en 4to recién empezamos aver algo de electrónica. Un abrazo


----------



## motul27

Hola gente, esta buenisimo!!! el post esta tremendo tambien, pero no soy capaz de hacerlo, nadie lo vende ya hecho? por la parte de la disposicion de los led no hay drama eso si lo puedo hacer jaja!, gracias !!


----------



## fraidias

hola compañeros os cuelgo el ultimo video que he echo hoy mismo de mi marcador funcionando por fin ahora si.. el shift light perfectamente he puesto un selector de 12 posiciones para seleccionar 12 puntos de shift durante esta semana integrare ya los circuitos en el interior del marcador del vehiculo.. estoy preparando una version identica a esta con el modo barra y punto. cuando lo tenga todo terminado colgare los esquemas y los pcb por si alguien le interesara. o para posibles mejoras ya que aqui vosotros dominais mucho del tema y yo soy un principante. 







Mnicolau como veras solucione el retorno o lo que fuera que hiciera con los leds preseleccionados con el shift.


----------



## ViruX

motul27 dijo:


> Hola gente, esta buenisimo!!! el post esta tremendo tambien, pero no soy capaz de hacerlo, nadie lo vende ya hecho? por la parte de la disposicion de los led no hay drama eso si lo puedo hacer jaja!, gracias !!



vamos que tu puedes hacerlo no te tires abajo
busca tutoriales que en el foro hay muchos


----------



## fraidias

motul27 dijo:


> Hola gente, esta buenisimo!!! el post esta tremendo tambien, pero no soy capaz de hacerlo, nadie lo vende ya hecho? por la parte de la disposicion de los led no hay drama eso si lo puedo hacer jaja!, gracias !!



motul27.. como aqui el compañero te dice.. no te hundas.. sigue provando.. busca por el foro.. o por la red simplemente para entender el funcionamiento de estos montajes.. yo tampoco no tengo estudios de nada relacionado con electronica ni mucho menos.. pero provando.. molestando a compañeros de aqui el presente foro.. algo he ido sacando,, alguna idea de aqui.. de alla.. tu prueba.. pregunta.... y como una vez a mis principios el compañero mnicolau me dijo.. no pidas que te lo hagan.. pide sujerencias.. prueba que no es plan que te lo den todo echo.. seguro que puedes.. es cuestion de echarle unas cuantas horas y fuerza de voluntad ( y de tirar unas cuantas placas mal insoladas te lo digo por experiencia propia ) jajjaaj


----------



## josgomsi

Compañeros, llevo rato pensando cómo aumentar la cantidad de leds, y me puse a investigar en el datasheet del LM3914, y vi un ejemplo en la página 14, de una clase de medidor de 20 leds, implementé el dibujo en el circuit wizard, y lo probé con el generador de funciones, según la simulación, en modo barra todo funciona como debería, excepto en el caso punto. En este caso el punto se desplaza del punto 1 al punto 10 sin problemas, pero al llegar al punto 11 continúa bien, con la excepción  de que el punto 10 del LM3914 anterior queda encendido, por lo cual decidí no utilizar el modo punto para evitar fallas. Ahora bien, me puse a travesear más y pude agregar otro módulo de 10 leds al circuito, y lo hice una vez más, para llegar a 40 leds. Me di cuenta que este circuito que implementé seguía un patrón, por lo que lo dividí en 2 partes básicas que llamé Barra Principal y Barra Secundaria. La barra principal es la que recibe la información del tacómetro, en específico de los buses de datos que van a dar a los pines 2, 3, 4, 5 y 8; mientras que las barra secundaria recibe la información de la barra principal. Entonces con esto conseguí conectar varias barras secundarias a la barra principal, logrando tener n cantidad de leds, claro que no se si habrá algún requerimiento energético mayor por el incremento de leds, cosa que estoy investigando. También estoy investigando cómo arreglar el problema del dot/bar para no tener que modificar el diagrama actual que mnicolau implementó. Por ahi tengo los pdf´s que hice con explicación y PCB.

Disculpas, cometí un error subiendo los archivos, me disculpo.


----------



## fraidias

josgomsi dijo:


> Compañeros, llevo rato pensando cómo aumentar la cantidad de leds, y me puse a investigar en el datasheet del LM3914, y vi un ejemplo en la página 14, de una clase de medidor de 20 leds, implementé el dibujo en el circuit wizard, y lo probé con el generador de funciones, según la simulación, en modo barra todo funciona como debería, excepto en el caso punto. En este caso el punto se desplaza del punto 1 al punto 10 sin problemas, pero al llegar al punto 11 continúa bien, con la excepción  de que el punto 10 del LM3914 anterior queda encendido, por lo cual decidí no utilizar el modo punto para evitar fallas. Ahora bien, me puse a travesear más y pude agregar otro módulo de 10 leds al circuito, y lo hice una vez más, para llegar a 40 leds. Me di cuenta que este circuito que implementé seguía un patrón, por lo que lo dividí en 2 partes básicas que llamé Barra Principal y Barra Secundaria. La barra principal es la que recibe la información del tacómetro, en específico de los buses de datos que van a dar a los pines 2, 3, 4, 5 y 8; mientras que las barra secundaria recibe la información de la barra principal. Entonces con esto conseguí conectar varias barras secundarias a la barra principal, logrando tener n cantidad de leds, claro que no se si habrá algún requerimiento energético mayor por el incremento de leds, cosa que estoy investigando. También estoy investigando cómo arreglar el problema del dot/bar para no tener que modificar el diagrama actual que mnicolau implementó. Por ahi tengo los pdf´s que hice con explicación y PCB.
> 
> Disculpas, cometí un error subiendo los archivos, me disculpo.



haber si entendi bien... esto que has posteado se implementa por ejemplo despues del circuito de mnicolau? por que lo que no entiendo de los esquemas de la barra principal son las salidas que dices que van  a los potenciometros.. esto funcinaria contruyendo el esquema de mnicolau y en los pines que nombras conectar lo tuyo despues? o quieres decir que simplemente a tu esquema le falta la etapa conversora frequencia tension como la que tiene mnicolau en su esquema? y es conectar el tuyo independientemente?


----------



## josgomsi

Exactamente, eso se implementaría después de armar el tacómetro que mnicolau ideó. Les subo una imagen del tacómetro de mnicolau, pero con lo que yo omití para adaptar las barras. Todavía sigo investigando para arreglar el problema del modo punto.

Esperaría ver la opinión de mnicolau  para ver si voy bien encaminado.

Saludos gente.


----------



## fraidias

josgomsi dijo:


> Exactamente, eso se implementaría después de armar el tacómetro que mnicolau ideó. Les subo una imagen del tacómetro de mnicolau, pero con lo que yo omití para adaptar las barras. Todavía sigo investigando para arreglar el problema del modo punto.
> 
> Esperaría ver la opinión de mnicolau  para ver si voy bien encaminado.
> 
> Saludos gente.



haber creo que entendi.. pero lo que tu habias armado previamente era basicamente.. un voltimetro.. y lo que has posteado ara en la modificacion es la conversora frequencia tension.. mas el corte y todo eso... es simplemente añadir a tu voltimetro la conversora.. lo que la conversora de mnicolau no creo que te de todo el voltaje para alimentar todos los integrados... que fue el problema que tuve yo con la version que he echo de 30 leds.. que funciona con 6 voltios a final de escala y el conversor de mariano creo que da 3 si no recuerdo mal... no se que diran los demas... pero creo que no tan mal que me corrijan..


----------



## josgomsi

De hecho, en estos días voy a fabricar una placa principal y tres secundarias para hacer una barra de 40leds y utilizar el tacómetro que ya habia armado para ver que sucede.

Según lo que vi en el datasheet el sistema puede funcionar con 5v, pero me parece que no, porque en el simulador tuve que poner el generador de funciones a 10v para cubrir la escala casi completa, eso es otra cosa que estoy investigando a ver como podría suplir el requerimiento energético.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola josgomi, la idea está correcta, pero así como está en el PCB no funcionaría, estás conectando Rlow, Rhigh y Adjust de todos los ICs a masa.. estás seguro que lo estás simulando así? Subí el circuito mejor así lo revisamos.

Páginas atrás subí el esquema para 30 leds (se le puede seguir agregando ICs para la cantidad que quieran), el selector de modo es sencillo de implementar, pero se necesita de un interruptor tripolar, o un par bipolares (en el caso de 30 leds).

Respecto al conversor, si se queda algo corto de tensión se lo pasa por un opamp no inversor con la ganancia deseada (son 3 componentes) y listo, solucionado ese tema.

Saludos


----------



## josgomsi

los voy a subir tal cual están, el tacómetro no lo he tocado, solo lo edité con paint para borrar lo que no utilicé para que no se confundiera la vista.

Los archivos están en formato .cwz para circuit wizard.

muchas gracias de antemano por su ayuda, se les agradece!


----------



## fraidias

josgomsi dijo:


> los voy a subir tal cual están, el tacómetro no lo he tocado, solo lo edité con paint para borrar lo que no utilicé para que no se confundiera la vista.
> 
> Los archivos están en formato .cwz para circuit wizard.
> 
> muchas gracias de antemano por su ayuda, se les agradece!



compañero.. este es el esquema que en su dia mnicolau me posteo a mi.. si te sirve de idea base para implementar mas leds... yo este esquema lo aplique.. lo use.. le puse la conversora usando el lm2907 y funciona perfectamente..


----------



## mnicolau

En las tres barras secundarias tenés pin 2, 4, 6, 7 y 8 en corto y a masa, excepto en la 3º barra (de izquierda a derecha) donde 6 y 7 están separados. No están correctamente establecidas las referencias para que cada ICs sepa qué parte de la tensión total representar.

Te dejo el esquema para que lo veas, funciona correctamente y podrías adaptarlo al circuito principal que subí. Tené en cuenta que los presets horizontales ya no van a servir, las referencias se setean de acuerdo a la referencia que anoté en este pdf. También tenés la elección del modo barra/punto.

Saludos


----------



## josgomsi

muchas gracias compañeros, se les agradece muchísimo, voy a analizarlo y aprovechar que estoy de vacaciones en la universidad para tratar de implementar todo lo que me han dicho, gracias.


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau que son los sw1 y sw2  que en los esquemas que tengo yo tuyos  no sale ... aparentemente parece los selectores de modo barra y punto...


----------



## josgomsi

son los interruptores para el modo barra punto supongo, porque veo que viene una referencia desde el pin 9

permiso compañeros, me retiro por el momento, que pasen buen día.


----------



## fraidias

josgomsi dijo:


> son los interruptores para el modo barra punto supongo, porque veo que viene una referencia desde el pin 9
> 
> permiso compañeros, me retiro por el momento, que pasen buen día.



saludos y suerte con las pruebas


----------



## mnicolau

fraidias dijo:


> aparentemente parece los selectores de modo barra y punto...



Así es, son los selectores de modo.

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau dijo:


> Así es, son los selectores de modo.
> 
> Saludos



una pregunta.. son selectores manuales con una palanca encima? por que veo que uno es simple y el otro doble.. eso no habria manera de hacerlo mediante un jumper como hiciste tu en tus pcb?


----------



## andresmusico

saludos felicitaciones por este post muy bueno de verdad en relidsad el mejor q*UE* he encontrado la pregunta es me sirve para un auto de 3 cilindros cual es el mejor q*UE* funciona necesito el de rpm y el SL para instalarlo es para un auto de exibicion les agradeceria q*UE* me informen q*UE* cirutos tengo q*UE* realizar y las conexiones necesarias les agradezco de antemano


----------



## fraidias

andresmusico dijo:


> saludos felicitaciones por este post muy bueno de verdad en relidsad el mejor q he encontrado la pregunta es me sirve para un auto de 3 cilindros cual es el mejor q funciona necesito el de rpm y el SL para instalarlo es para un auto de exibicion les agradeceria q me informen q cirutos tengo q realizar y las conexiones necesarias les agradezco de antemano



hola compañero .. yo creo que en un 3 cilindros tambien ha de funcionar... eso ya que responda mnicolau que fue quien lo diseño o almenos quien lo posteo. por lo demas.. arma el circuito que esta en la pagina nº1 del post la version 7.10 anda bien. tiene tanto rpm como el Shift light tambien tiene limitador pero si ves que no lo usas.. puedes optar por no poner los componentes que componen esa funcion y listos. reduciras algo el coste de armarla pero no demasiado tampoco.. por lo demas.. al lio y a montarla que haya suerte 

El tema de las conexiones.. en la pagina nº1 hay los esquemas y si tienes dudas pequeñas estan resueltas en el FAQ tambien en la pagina 1. solo tienes que tomar la señal de las bobinas o yo particularmente la tengo tomada en el marcador de rpm de origen del auto.. si tu auto tiene... cojelo de alli directamente..


----------



## estanislao

Hola a todo el foro…

Les comento que el circuito me anda de mil maravillas

Gracias MNicolau por este proyecto, esta muy bueno. Prometo mandarles un videíto.

Saludos a todos


----------



## mikel cordero

Buenas Brothers soy nuevo aquí, mi nombre es Mikel, soy de Venezuela y me interese mucho en este sistema lo arme junto con un amigo, lo tratamos de instalar  en un carro a inyección, doble bobina y no me funciono, ¿que tengo que hacer para conectarlo, como se hace?


----------



## mnicolau

estanislao dijo:


> Les comento que el circuito me anda de mil maravillas



Bárbaro ... Gracias por comentar estanislao, esperamos ese video.

Mikel, bienvenido al foro. Tratá de empezar haciendo funcionar la escala de leds, luego sigue el resto. Para eso supongo que tu carro ya posee un tacómetro de serie, entonces conecta *sólo* el borne izquierdo de la bornera "bobina" en el cable desde donde él toma señal. Si aún así no funciona la escala, deberías revisar el circuito (subí unas fotos y lo vemos).

Saludos


----------



## wolfgaster

hola chicos, disculpen mi anterior post, por los errores. lo escribi muy rapido. Estoy por armar la v7.1 porque el error que tenia en la anterior placa era el circuito. es que el circuito impreso lo tengo que hacer a mano porque en esta ciudad es muy dificil conseguir. vivo en Pcia. R. Sáenz Peña - Chaco - Argentina. todabia es un pueblo de campo. cuando termine les mando mi fotos.


----------



## nacho_brc

fraidias dijo:


> hola compañeros os cuelgo el ultimo video que he echo hoy mismo de mi marcador funcionando por fin ahora si.. el shift light perfectamente he puesto un selector de 12 posiciones para seleccionar 12 puntos de shift durante esta semana integrare ya los circuitos en el interior del marcador del vehiculo.. estoy preparando una version identica a esta con el modo barra y punto. cuando lo tenga todo terminado colgare los esquemas y los pcb por si alguien le interesara. o para posibles mejoras ya que aqui vosotros dominais mucho del tema y yo soy un principante.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kp-MCVWJ-w0
> 
> 
> te hago una pregunta.. ese tacometro es el diseñado por mariano? veo que le colocaste muchos mas leds.. no necesitarias de mas integrados para controlar mas leds? o como hiciste?
> 
> 
> 
> mikel cordero dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Buenas Brothers soy nuevo aquí, mi nombre es Mikel, soy de Venezuela y me interese mucho en este sistema lo arme junto con un amigo, lo tratamos de instalar en un carro a inyección, doble bobina y no me funciono, ¿que tengo que hacer para conectarlo, como se hace?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> si es inyeccion y doble bobina seguramente trae un corte de fabrica.. no lo pondria.. y la barra de leds no deberias tener problemas si conectas directamente al tacometro del auto.. estoy suponiendo que tu auto es naftero.. y por ende normalmente traen tacometro.. saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## fraidias

nacho_brc no es la version de mnicolau es una completamente diferente... de 30 leds tengo 2 versiones diferentes.. una que aporte el esquema en este foro alla por la pagina 80 o por ahi aproximadamente y otra version en la que mariano muy amablemente me hizo una version nueva que era un voltimetro a leds. yo me busque la vida para integrarle un conversion frequencia tension que puediera dar los 6voltios que el me dijo que dava a final de escala y funciono perfectamente. pero como tu dices.. uso mas de un integrado.. uso 3 exactamente.. un integrado para cada 10 leds.. mi version tiene igual shift light pero lo que no tienes es limitador ya que yo no lo uso para nada.. pero no es dificil de integrar.. ara mismo estoy haciendo pruevas diferentes para comprovar que funcionan perfectamente y colgare los esquemas y pcb de las dos versiones que tengo de 30 leds.. con los archivos de proteus por si alguien le interesan.



mikel cordero dijo:


> Buenas Brothers soy nuevo aquí, mi nombre es Mikel, soy de Venezuela y me interese mucho en este sistema lo arme junto con un amigo, lo tratamos de instalar  en un carro a inyección, doble bobina y no me funciono, ¿que tengo que hacer para conectarlo, como se hace?



compañero conecta el borne bobina al panel posterior de tu marcador de origen de tu auto.. si tienes tacometro tiene que funcionar. si no tuvieras tacometro de fabrica tendrias que ir a las bobinas a buscar la señal pero si puedes evitarlo... yo lo llevo funcionando directo del marcador de fabrica y ningun problema


----------



## nacho_brc

tengo una pregunta mas.. el negativo de la bobina si lo ubico.. pero cual seria el negativo del modulo de platino? porque si mal no recuerdo al distribuidor entra el cable del negativo de la bobina el cable principal de la bobina.. y de ahi sale a los cilindros.. no veo otra coneccion ni cable.. osea.. si fuera ese cable que entra al distribuidor.. seria el mismo cable que va al negativo de la bobina.. y si fuera que hay que conectarlo a masa.. hubieran puesto ground en el esquema.. jeje.. asiq una pequeña explicacion no estaria mal


----------



## santiago61

fraidias dijo:


> ...estoy haciendo pruevas diferentes para comprovar que funcionan perfectamente y colgare los esquemas y pcb de las dos versiones que tengo de 30 leds.. con los archivos de proteus por si alguien le interesan.


 
Vi los videos que subiste de tu version del tacometro 30 Leds!,la verdad se ve fabuloso...estaremos esperando los esquemas y PCBs de tu version esperemos que sea corta la espera ...Saludos


----------



## elturco79

Hola a todos. Tengo una duda con respecto a la conexion con respecto a la bobina, tengo un falcon el cual ademas tiene un encendido transistorizado casero.
Hize el circuito v7.10 y mi duda seria si al conectar en la bornera deberia colocarlo en serie con el cable que viene del platino a la bobina(-)?
Osea cable del platino a la plaqueta y del otro pin de la bornera salgo al terminal (-) de la bobina.
Seria correcto? Esto es sin el encendido transistorizado, ahora con el encendido, este tambien iria en serie.
Deberia conectar el encendido en serie pero despues despues del tacometro?


----------



## eldelosastilleros

turco, por lo que yo entendi en mi caso, tenes que conectarlo en serie con el - de la bobina. Desconectas el - de la bobina y lo empalmas a su correspondiente en la plaqueta, luego el terminal vacio lo conectas al otro lugar de la plaqueta. Es como un "by pass" entre bobina y el 7.10. Espero haya sido didáctica mi respuesta  y estar en lo correcto, sino que alguien me corrija. Un abrazo


----------



## mnicolau

Elturco, bienvenido al foro.
Podés hacer el corte en el negativo de la bobina como se hace normalmente, ó también lo podrías hacer en la toma de señal del encendido (el cable que va al platino), ahí sería lo ideal aunque no lo he probado, pero debería funcionar.

Saludos


----------



## eldelosastilleros

Hola Mariano,mi respuesta es correcta? asi lo pienso conectar pronto al mío. Otra cosita ¿Cómo hago para hacer un circuito paralelo para el control de largada? Osea elegir independientemente las rpm para el limitador y el control, adoptando una distinta configuración de rpm, tipo módulo del FS


----------



## mnicolau

Buenas, creo que está correcto, osea queda el NC del relay en serie entre los platinos (o el terminal correspondiente en el caso de tener el encendido transistorizado) y el negativo de la bobina. Se corta ese cable y se coloca en serie la bornera "bobina". Tal como muestra el esquema de la página 2 del pdf.
Con la 7.10c podés hacer el control de largada y el limitador en paralelo sin modificar nada, y podés elegir las RPMs que quieras para ambos. Lo hacés con 2 llaves selectoras rotativas como muestra el esquema. No sé si es a eso a lo que te referís.

Saludos


----------



## eldelosastilleros

Claro, es la idea, pero para hacerlo mas compacto digo. ¿Qué tendria que anular del 7.1 para que me entre en una P8?


----------



## mnicolau

Perdón mi ignorancia.. qué es una P8?
El limitador y control de largada dependen de la señal de salida del LM3914, por lo cual no puede compactarse más. Si querés armar un circuito aparte para ambos, necesitás armar la etapa de control que le diga cuándo accionarse.

Saludos


----------



## eldelosastilleros

P8 es el gabinete para una plaqueta 5x5. Exacto, me podes decir cuales son los componentes exclusivos del control de largada en el 7.1? lo único que sale de cajón es sacar el releé y el preset del shift, pero despues no quiero meter mano de más y laburar al pedo


----------



## elturco79

Acabo de ingresar de nuevo al foro y leer sus respuestas que estan correctas, ya que me tire a la pileta y lo conecte en serie.
El arranque anduvo normal sin problemas, el que no anduvo fue el taco, pero despues de despejar la cabeza en trayecto al jardin de mi hija y hablando solo como un loco decidi buscar el problema en la placa.
Efectivamente el problema esta ahí.
Es que yo use el metodo tradicional para hacer las pistas(fibron), el logotip no los encontre, bueno resulta que me falta una pista que lleva masa a todo el circuito.
Ahora estoy por unir y lo pruebo, luego aviso como me fué.


----------



## mnicolau

Estos son los componentes que corresponden al shift, control de largada y limitador, los armás en una plaqueta aparte y hacés las conexiones con la llaves rotativas hacia la placa del tacómetro, no vas te vas a evitar esto ya que, como te comenté, el control lo hace el LM3914.

Saludos


----------



## eldelosastilleros

Esos son los que tengo que volar de mi plaqueta nueva? no? sabia q*UE* el integrado era imprescindible, sino no tenia conecciones para la llave. Agarro los que me quedaron, le hago una nueva distribucion y lo puenteo a la coneccion del control d*E* largada d*E* la plaqueta


----------



## elturco79

Funciona bien, lo unico que no me gusta es que el led del shift estaba prendido cte.
Ya lo voy a revisar.Gracias a tosdos.


----------



## estanislao

Hola Amigos del foro. Aca les dejo el link del video de mi tacometro.
Saludos


----------



## eldelosastilleros

Hola Estanislao. Que cap le metiste para el releé?


----------



## estanislao

Hola..
le puce uno de 47micro.f
saludos


----------



## fraidias

santiago61 dijo:


> Vi los videos que subiste de tu version del tacometro 30 Leds!,la verdad se ve fabuloso...estaremos esperando los esquemas y PCBs de tu version esperemos que sea corta la espera ...Saludos



durante este fin de semana tengo que provar que funcionen correctamente tanto en modo barra y punto y lo posteo todo aqui mismo.. ya que actualmente lo tenia en modo barra solamente. a no ser que alguien este interesado en modo barra solamente toca esperar hasta el lunes ya que ando un poco escaso de tiempo y voy poco a poco. el lunes calculo que estara todo subido.. la pregunta que tengo es.. como subis los arxivos? que tengo que hacer para subir un archivo .zip o .rar en el foro? lo tengo que poner en un servidor externo y despues pegar el link de descarga?


----------



## Introtuning

Fraidias te explico como haces para subir algo

*Tenes que poner todo en un Archivo "Rar" 

* Después escribis tu mensaje,cuando termines hace clic en "Ir a Avansado"(esta abajo del mensaje)

*Despues en el icono que tiene un "clip" que es "adjuntar archivos".(al lado de la carita  )

*Se te abre una nueva ventanita Das en "seleccionar archivo"

*Buscas el archivo "Rar" que contiene todos tus aportes (que previamente guardaste en tu compu no?)

* Después de encontrarlo y aceptar das en "Subir"

*Si no te rechasa el archivo por ser demasiado grande te pone como archivo subido

*Cerras la ventana que se abrio para adjuntar

*Das en enviar mensaje y listo esta adjuntado el "rar" que tenias en la compu.

Espero te sirva y me entiendas
Saludos


----------



## Manotas

ahi les dejo mi videito


----------



## panchino69

Hola gente, soy nuevo en esto y lo que ando buscando hacer es un shift light, cosa que lo podria lograr con un tacometro como el que postearon pero estuve leyendo el post y la verdad que me re perdi por todos los cambios que se han hecho jeje.. 
si alguno es tan amable de pasarme el circuito del taco que ande con el shift se agradeceria mucho y el diagrama electronico si es posible.. muy buen post!! gracias!!


----------



## nacho_brc

en la primer hoja siempre mariano sube el ultimo esquema


----------



## hugos31

aqui les dejo un velocimetro digital que encontre


----------



## mnicolau

Manotas dijo:


> ahi les dejo mi videito





> Rev Limiter en Fiat 125 A la VENTA DISPONIBLE EN CHILE PARA TODAS LAS REGIONES PREGUNTAR AKI!!


Si estás usando el circuito que subí tené presente que está *prohibida su comercialización*. 

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

Hola gente os pongo los esquemas y pcb de  la version 30 leds con shift light y modo punto y barra seleccionable de momento el cambio modo barra esta echo asi como en los esquemas.. haber si puedo reducir un poco el tamaño de la placa o alguien aporta algo nuevo..



Introtuning dijo:


> Fraidias te explico como haces para subir algo
> 
> *Tenes que poner todo en un Archivo "Rar"
> 
> * Después escribis tu mensaje,cuando termines hace clic en "Ir a Avansado"(esta abajo del mensaje)
> 
> *Despues en el icono que tiene un "clip" que es "adjuntar archivos".(al lado de la carita  )
> 
> *Se te abre una nueva ventanita Das en "seleccionar archivo"
> 
> *Buscas el archivo "Rar" que contiene todos tus aportes (que previamente guardaste en tu compu no?)
> 
> * Después de encontrarlo y aceptar das en "Subir"
> 
> *Si no te rechasa el archivo por ser demasiado grande te pone como archivo subido
> 
> *Cerras la ventana que se abrio para adjuntar
> 
> *Das en enviar mensaje y listo esta adjuntado el "rar" que tenias en la compu.
> 
> Espero te sirva y me entiendas
> Saludos


Gracias compañero ya lo consegui hacias dias que andava buscandolo y no lo encontrava


----------



## Manotas

mnicolau dijo:


> Si estás usando el circuito que subí tené presente que está *prohibida su comercialización*.
> 
> Saludos



no es el que tu subistes jejeje , me arme uno con el LM y varios chiches mas invento propio , si te fijas el corte es demaciado rapido para ser usado con relay 

tambien hice el tuyo , pero no logre que las rpm se mantubieran siempre seguian subiendo con el pedal a fondo .. este es mucho mas preciso ya que no usa relay  jejeje

asique no te preocupes


----------



## mingo

mariano como va tanto tiempo?
banda qe no entraba por el foro.. y ahora me encuentro con la placa v7.10.. 
asique la hare para mejorar la mia 6.10

queria preguntarte algo de la faq, como es eso de las resistencias, ya que yo no uso los leds.. como conecto las resistencias?

Es necesario sí o sí colocar los leds del tacómetro? Pueden usarse el shift-light y el limitador sin la escala de leds?
A Sí, puede usarse el shift-light y el limitador sin conectar los leds de la escala del tacómetro, aunque idealmente sería
bueno colocar una resistencia de 560 Ohm en lugar de los leds si estos no van a utilizarse.


----------



## leop4

Hola a Todos aca les dejo el tac que hice, pero me queda una duda anda o no?


----------



## nacho_brc

Manotas dijo:


> no es el que tu subistes jejeje , me arme uno con el LM y varios chiches mas invento propio , si te fijas el corte es demaciado rapido para ser usado con relay
> 
> tambien hice el tuyo , pero no logre que las rpm se mantubieran siempre seguian subiendo con el pedal a fondo .. este es mucho mas preciso ya que no usa relay jejeje
> 
> asique no te preocupes


 

y no nos lo vas a mostrar?


----------



## fraidias

nacho_brc dijo:


> y no nos lo vas a mostrar?


 eso digo yo.. un invento propio y no lo muestras? compartelo con los demas... que si mnicolau no hubiera echo lo mismo en su dia tendriamos que conformarnos con unos videos y unas fotos de su proyectos poniendonos los dientes largos y aguantandonos.. pero lo compartio y ara podemos disponer de el.


----------



## Manotas

fraidias dijo:


> eso digo yo.. un invento propio y no lo muestras? compartelo con los demas... que si mnicolau no hubiera echo lo mismo en su dia tendriamos que conformarnos con unos videos y unas fotos de su proyectos poniendonos los dientes largos y aguantandonos.. pero lo compartio y ara podemos disponer de el.



bueno esta basado en el famoso lm 2917 , no tengo fotos pertinentes ni tampoco tengo algun diagrama , solo hize probando y probando que alfin y al cabo deje la media lucra de cables , no tengo la placa como para mostrarla porque aun ni la fabrico solo esta echo por cables por aqui y por aqui con suerte me entiendo yo de como va conectado el sistema


solo use el LM2917 como en la hoja de datos para 4 cilindros y lo use como corte con un tiristor


----------



## leop4

hola de nuevo bueno ayer prove el taco y me anda mas o menos bien. pero tengo un par de problemas cunado enciendo la moto se me enciendo el primer led, eso es logico pero cando acelero a fondo se enciende hasta el quinto led osea el primer led amarillo y no va mas. oviamente regule los presets de principio y fin de escala. pero que pasa?. si yo lo ajusto para que el led rojo prenda cuando la moto esta al mango cuando regula quedan el 1,2,3,4,5,6 prendidos y si dejo que queden 3 o 4 prendidos  cuando acelero llegan asta el led numero 8. nose que es lo que pasa. pero el tacometro anda 10 puntos. porque lo prove en el auto y anda. lo unico que le saque fue el rele ya que no lo voy a usar para el corte, pero anda bien. lo que si lo estoy utilizando en un ciclomotor de 2 tiempos. nose si esto cambia algo. pero me dijeron que anda bien igual. de todos modos esta un toque adelantado el motorcito pero no creo que eso sea el problema. para mi tengo que modificar algo. por favor me pueden dar una mano? jaja.

Alguien Me Puede Ayudar?


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau tengo una pregunta... en el esquema que posteaste tu...  los puentes dot/ bar son correctos ? lo has simulado? por que lo he provado.. un poco asi por encima.. me falta acabar de provarlo 100% seguro.. pero se queda prendido el ultimo led del integrado y sigue la escala en modo punto pero se queda prendido uno ... es que aplicado este esquema tuyo poniendole el conversor adecuado para dar 6v a final de escala i en modo barra va a la perfeccion.. y use lo que es el esquema para aplicar a mi placa lo que seria el modo punto tambien y no va del todo bien.. pero ni en la tuya ni en la mia.. solo falla el modo punto..


----------



## facumaster

Manotas dijo:


> bueno esta basado en el famoso lm 2917 , no tengo fotos pertinentes ni tampoco tengo algun diagrama , solo hize probando y probando que alfin y al cabo deje la media lucra de cables , no tengo la placa como para mostrarla porque aun ni la fabrico solo esta echo por cables por aqui y por aqui con suerte me entiendo yo de como va conectado el sistema
> 
> 
> solo use el LM2917 como en la hoja de datos para 4 cilindros y lo use como corte con un tiristor



estaria bueno q*UE* compartas lo q*UE* hiciste, asi lo hablamos entre todos


----------



## fraidias

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> Alguien Me Puede Ayudar?



provaste de cambiar los presets para llenar la escala? en el faq del tacometro en la primera pagina hay los valores los cuales hay que cambiar
o quizas los capacitadores.. que creo que es para la carga y descarga tal vez se quedan cargados y sigen dando tension y por eso siguen encendidos.. no se eh.. tengo una idea casi nula de electronica.. pero se hace lo que se puede.. si en un vehiculo te funcionava bien.. el problema esta claro que no esta en circuito en si... pero al cambiar a un ciclomotor algun componente por mas valor o menos tendras que cambiar.. ya que cada motor no creo que sea igual.. haber que opinan los demas.. pero yo creo que vendra por culpa de algun preset o algun capacitador

mnicolau.. definitivamente acabo de provar esta misma mañana el esquema que tu posteaste arriba el tema del DOT/ BAR pues veras.. no funciona.te cuento.. se queda prendido un led de cada integrado.. si estamos en la version 30 leds.. se enciende ara no recuerdo si el 9 o el 10  pero la escala del punto sigue subiendo i cuando llega al 19 o 20 se queda conectado ese tambien i sigue para arriba.. alguna idea para apagar ese led conectado?


----------



## leop4

y mira los preset andan re bien porque no son de 4K7 son de 5K. y si llenan la escala porque lo prove, pero en el faq dice que no es comun este cambio. de todos modos tengo que provar con otro cap como me decis vos, ya que el que fructua los leds creo yo que esta bien le puse uno de 22uF para variar la escala de los leds pero cual es el que vos me decis?


----------



## mingo

leop4 dijo:


> y mira los preset andan re bien porque no son de 4K7 son de 5K. y si llenan la escala porque lo prove, pero en el faq dice que no es comun este cambio. de todos modos tengo que provar con otro cap como me decis vos, ya que el que fructua los leds creo yo que esta bien le puse uno de 22uF para variar la escala de los leds pero cual es el que vos me decis?



Yo le puse el primer preset de 5k el segundo de 47k y el capacitor de 2.2uF por 25v y me anda barbaro..


----------



## Gabrielskapunk

quetal masters!!
tengo una duda! luego de leer casi todo! y no encontrar la respuesta a mi duda!!
el conector que indica CDI, a que pin exactamente iria conectado ya que el CDI tiene varios pines...
otra cosa en el otro conector dice GND(Chasis) va por la bobina y luego al cicuito del taco...este ultimo donde iria conectado exactamene


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Gabriel, bienvenido al foro.
Tenés que utilizar el cable del CDI que se conecta a la bobina (suele ser negro, con raya amarilla), ahí se intercala la bornera "bobina" en serie como se ha explicado varias veces ya (tal cual está en el esquema de conexión).

Fraidias, el cambio dot/bar es el que presenta el datasheet y simulado funciona correctamente. Fijate que al desconectar el pin 9 de +V se debe conectar a otro lado, hiciste eso también? Recuerdo haberlo probado en un circuito con 2 LM3914 en cascada y funcionaba correctamente.

Saludos


----------



## Gabrielskapunk

bueno entiendo en parte! lo que no entiendo es porque tiene dos conexiones uno que dice negativo bobina GND(CHASIS) y otro CDI?¿


----------



## mingo

mnicolau si podes respondeme el post 2321 muchas gracias


----------



## maxi1330

Gabrielskapunk dijo:


> bueno entiendo en parte! lo que no entiendo es porque tiene dos conexiones uno que dice negativo bobina GND(CHASIS) y otro CDI?¿



por que tenes que cortar el cable, y una punta va a ir al CDI y la otra va a ir al negativo de la bobina


----------



## mnicolau

mingo dijo:


> queria preguntarte algo de la faq, como es eso de las resistencias, ya que yo no uso los leds.. como conecto las resistencias?



Hola mingo, disculpá, se me pasó tu pregunta... 
Las resistencias irían en el lugar donde se conecta cada led, entre cada salida y +V. Igualmente no te hagas drama, funciona correctamente sin ellas.

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau dijo:


> Fraidias, el cambio dot/bar es el que presenta el datasheet y simulado funciona correctamente. Fijate que al desconectar el pin 9 de +V se debe conectar a otro lado, hiciste eso también? Recuerdo haberlo probado en un circuito con 2 LM3914 en cascada y funcionaba correctamente.
> 
> Saludos



mnicolau no que quieres decir exactamente con conectar al otro lado.. pero he aplicado justo el esquema que he posteado un poco mas arriba que era tuyo con los selectores..pin 9 del lm nº1 con el pin 1 del lm nº2 .. .pin 9 del lm nº2 con el pin 1 del lm nº 3 y asi tal cual como el esquema..


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau una aclaracion... echando un vistazo en el datasheet del lm3914 en la pagina nº15 que esta la aplicacion dot/bar   para 20 segmentos y es tu esquema que posteaste tu pero con una diferencia almenos eso creo.. en el lm1 he visto que hay una resitencia de 20k en el led 9 entre la salida del integrado y positivo. ( vamos en paralelo con el led ) puede venir por ahi  el tema que  permanezca encendido ese led? no he echo la prueva real la verdad.. antes pregunto ya que tu dominas un poco mas..

 te cuelgo los videos para que veas lo que falla... primero modo barra... funciona perfecto 

http://s60.photobucket.com/albums/h40/fraidias/?action=view&current=BAR.mp4

ara modo punto... aqui veras el led que se mantiende encendido...

http://s60.photobucket.com/albums/h40/fraidias/?action=view&current=DOT.mp4


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fijense lo que dice el datasheet (pagina 8...creo):



Yo tengo hecho el esquema de los dos LM3914 en "serie" para simular el dial de sintonía de un receptor de FM y si no ponía la resistencia de 20K (le puse 22K) me sucedía lo mismo de que quedaba encendido el ultimo LED del primer LM3914.

Saludos!


----------



## Gabrielskapunk

amigos diganme habria algun esquema pcb de como agragar mas leds! ya que yo poseo una biz 125 modelo 2009! y el tablero es mas largo y quisiera ponerle como 20 leds!
gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Así es, son necesarias, me faltó agregarlas en el esquema...

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

mnicolau dijo:


> Así es, son necesarias, me faltó agregarlas en el esquema...
> 
> Saludos



ah bueno si es solamente eso.. las instalare provisionales por fuera de la placa y solucionado ya lo provare



Gabrielskapunk dijo:


> amigos diganme habria algun esquema pcb de como agragar mas leds! ya que yo poseo una biz 125 modelo 2009! y el tablero es mas largo y quisiera ponerle como 20 leds!
> gracias!



si usas el buscador un poquito o simplemente los ultimos posts.. veras que por ahi se ha hablado de versiones de 20 leds.. e incluso yo postee los esquemas.. pcb y archivos para proteus de la version de 30 leds.. con los errores de las resistencias de 22k que se ha encontrado ahora mismo .. por lo demas funciona perfectamente


----------



## Gabrielskapunk

haha ok lo volvere a buscar! de seguro se me paso por ser muchos posts...jaja
si no lo encuentro les pido el link!

Gracias...


----------



## Gabrielskapunk

buenas otraves amigos!! 
disculpen el doble post pero no me da la opcion de editar el mensaje anterior nose porque no aparece!

encontre el esque para 30Leds, y otro que es para n leds!
pero me esta complicando unpoco resulta que solo quiero 20 leds y no puedo armarme el esquema completo...
alguien me podria ayudar aciendo el esquema para 20 leds en el pcb wizard si no es mucho pedir

Gracias


----------



## mingo

Una pregunta el lm7809 y el l7809 no son los mismo no? porq*U*e me pasa q*U*e cuando doy tension no conecta el rele y ahora viendo tengo un l7809.. sera eso?
habia armado la version anterior y andaba joya y se lo preste a un amigo, sino tendria q*U*e pedirselo para ver el integrado jajaja..

saludos


----------



## jarri

Es el mismo regulador positivo de tres pines (+9v), tenes que medir si está largando los +9 en su pata 3, revisar si no lo tenes conectado mal...
Saludos


----------



## maxi1330

una pregunta, por ahi a alguno ya le paso. puse el tacometro en una moto (una suzuki, no me acuerdo el modelo pero era tipo un honda cg) el tema es que cuando llegaba al led de corte la moto seguia acelerando de a poco. osea lo ponia  a X vueltas, cuando llegaba era como que se frenaba la aceleracion un poca, pero seguian subiendo las revoluciones. a alguno le paso? es normal eso?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

fijate como pusiste los cables de la bornera donde toma la señal, invertilos y volve a probar


----------



## SergioRomano

hola a todos los muchachos del foro,este es mi primer comentario en la pag, quisiera preguntarle a mariano nicolau si me podrias mandar un video o un tutorial en donde expliques como y donde van conectados los cables en la moto 110,yo ya tengo armado a la plaqueta y listo para instalarse,nada mas que no se mucho de mecanica,si puedo instalar bien les dubo el video como anda el corte.muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Sergio, bienvenido al foro.
Seguís el cable de la bujía y te vas a encontrar con su respectiva bobina de accionamiento. Seguí el cable de la bobina (no el que se atornilla al chasis) y te vas a encontrar con el CDI o el módulo de encendido. Dicho cable es el que hay que utilizar, se corta y se conecta en serie la bornera "bobina", como se comentó tantas veces ya. En el FAQ del 1º post vas a tener más respuestas.

Saludos


----------



## electronic

.
Muy buenas. Lo primero dar las gracias a mnicolau por todo esto del tacómetro y el esfuerzo desinteresado puesto en ello.

Tomando de base la versión 7.10 lo he modificado ya que en mi caso sólamente necesito un cuentarrevoluciones "pelao". Despues de analizar el circuito y deducir su funcionamiento (hasta que entendí la función de la patilla "adj" del 3914...) hice el diseño que adjunto abajo y que comparto con todos vosotros por si le puede servir a alguien

Y visto esto planteo la siguiente cuestión: ¿sería posible tomar la señal de las revoluciones enrollando un cable alrededor de la pipa de la bujía? es decir hacer conducir al transistor mediante la corriente inducida en dicho cable cada vez que se produzca una chispa
He visto que algunos tacómetros "comerciales" llevan este sistema, supongo que sería viable.
De todas maneras si nadie sabe responderme cuando haga el mío lo probaré y os diré si funciona, si no hace nada o si es una manera de hacer que salga humo 

1saludo!

Pd: si alguien encuentra algun fallo en el circuito le agradeceré que me lo diga
.


----------



## javi593

tengo una pregunta... en la ultima pagina del pdf donde esta el circuito listo para imprimir ,en el lado izquierdo del integrado ahy una resistencia de 22 k que el los dibujos de los componentes de la parte superior no se encuentra... ademas pasa por ensima de un puente... esto esta correcto ?? conecto los dos o que hago?


----------



## maxi1330

mira nomas la primer hoja y la ultima, las otras es para saber como conectar la plaqueta al auto o moto.


----------



## brando 30

hola a todos por primera vez, tengo instalado un tacometro similar al del foro,mi pregunta es si se pudiera conectarlo a un voltimetro hecho con un icl7107 para que muestre las revoluciones en digitos. Algo mas ,esta instalado en una moto que tiene encencido por CDI y para tomar las señales de referencia, lo conecte al pulsor de la moto. gracias de antemano por la respuesta.


----------



## dORiFuToS

hola amigos del foro, necesito de su ayuda. bueno les cuento. yo   hice un tacometro con led. ya lo he terminado y necesito conectarlo en   un ga16de. lo que me gustaria saber es cual es el cable que debo   puentear para instalar el tacometro. quiero saber donde se encuentra el   cable "NEGATIVO MODULO DE ENCENDIDO" y el negativo de la bobina, por lo   que sé, el conector que va a la bobina es de dos cables uno es rojo y   otro verde. quiero que me digan si el verde es el negativo de la  bobina.  asi ya descartaria una conexion y solo me faltaria el negativo  del  modulo de encendido. espero ojala me den una ayuda. saludos.
adjunto imagenes para que se guien a cual encendido me refiero 

Cambiado el tamaño a 95% (era 1004 x 703) - Haga clic en la imagen para ampliar





si no me equivoco el cable verde que sale en esta foto es el negativo de la bobina
(para señal de tacometro)

Cambiado el tamaño a 75% (era 1280 x 1024) - Haga clic en la imagen para ampliar

*ENCOTNRE EL NEGATIVO D ELA BOBINA SOLO ME FALTA UBICAR EL NEGATIVO DLE MODULO DE ENCENDIDO. OJALA ME ORIENTEN DONDE LO PUEDO UBICAR. MI AUTO ES UN NISSAN B13. CON MOTOR GA16DE.  *


----------



## maxi1330

dORiFuToS dijo:


> hola amigos del foro, necesito de su ayuda. bueno les cuento. yo   hice un tacometro con led. ya lo he terminado y necesito conectarlo en   un ga16de. lo que me gustaria saber es cual es el cable que debo   puentear para instalar el tacometro. quiero saber donde se encuentra el   cable "NEGATIVO MODULO DE ENCENDIDO" y el negativo de la bobina, por lo   que sé, el conector que va a la bobina es de dos cables uno es rojo y   otro verde. quiero que me digan si el verde es el negativo de la  bobina.  asi ya descartaria una conexion y solo me faltaria el negativo  del  modulo de encendido. espero ojala me den una ayuda. saludos.
> adjunto imagenes para que se guien a cual encendido me refiero
> 
> Cambiado el tamaño a 95% (era 1004 x 703) - Haga clic en la imagen para ampliar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> si no me equivoco el cable verde que sale en esta foto es el negativo de la bobina
> (para señal de tacometro)
> 
> Cambiado el tamaño a 75% (era 1280 x 1024) - Haga clic en la imagen para ampliar
> 
> *ENCOTNRE EL NEGATIVO D ELA BOBINA SOLO ME FALTA UBICAR EL NEGATIVO DLE MODULO DE ENCENDIDO. OJALA ME ORIENTEN DONDE LO PUEDO UBICAR. MI AUTO ES UN NISSAN B13. CON MOTOR GA16DE.  *



ese cable tenes que cortar y un extremo va a ir al negativo de la bobina y el otro va a ir al encendido... creo que es asi.. sino corrijanme


----------



## dORiFuToS

tu dices compadre que el cable de donde tomo la señal para el tacometro o sea del negativo de la bobina. para conectarla al tacometro de led (en el conector llamado NEGATIVO BOBINA). ademas de ese mismo puentear y tirar una linea y conectarla al conector llamado NEGATIVO DEl MODULO. esa es la duda que tengo si el negativo del modulo de encendido es independiente del negativo de la bobina.. tengo esa duda.. favor ayudenme...

ya tengo el negativo d ela bobina para conectarlo a la placa pero me falta aclarar d edonde saco el negativo del modulo...


----------



## maxi1330

repito.. corrijanme si me equivoco.. yo tengo entendido que el negativo del encendido y el negativo de la bobina estan unidos con ese cable.. si lo cortas a la mitad.. de los 2 extremos que te quedan uno va al negativo del encendido (negativo del modulo) y el otro extremo es el negativo de la bobina. lo cortas y lo pones cada extremo en esa bornera.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

si el cable verde es el negativo de la bobina, cortas ese cable e intercalas el tacometro ahi


----------



## javi593

una pregunta... vas resistencioas antes de los leds??? pregunto por las dudas para no quemar nada


----------



## mnicolau

No.. no se colocan resistencias en los leds de la escala (sí en el shift-light). El 3914 regula la corriente para los leds.

Saludos


----------



## javi593

donde se encuentra el cdi de la wave??


----------



## Introtuning

javi593 dijo:


> donde se encuentra el cdi de la wave??



Creo que nos vamos de tema.
A mi parecer,que e desarmado unas cuantas de estas motos, no es necesario buscar el cdi.Es solo meter mano donde uno no debe meter.lo ideal y mas rápido es,como ya se conecto vaaaaarias veces, ir directo a la bobina de encendido.tiene dos cables,uno a masa y el otro al cdi,o uno a positivo y el otro al cdi.
La bobina por lo jeneral esta sobre el motor.del lado derecho en las 110cc.Las de mas cilindrada baria segun modelo.

Brando 30:
Para hacer eso necesitas un conversor frecuencia voltaje pelado y un voltímetro.No se si valga la pena reformar este pcb para ese fin pues ya esta bien terminado y compacto.con un par de componentes y un lm2917 tenes dicho conversor.
Busca en el foro que ya hay uno hecho que solo falta probarlo.estoy en eso pero por falta de tiempo no lo e terminado.cuando lo termine lo subo.saludos

PD destroce mi moto en un accidente asi que por el momento le estoy metiendo plata a ella y no a lo chiches electronicos,por el momento jajajaja.
Abra que esperar.


----------



## dORiFuToS

hoila amigos. les cuento logre tomar señal de tac. pero no me funciona el controlador de largada. he intentado por todos los medios. como me dijieorn ustedes. pero solamente me funciona la linea de leds sin problemas .. pero la largad ano. que sera


----------



## zeta_bola_1

pero el rele hace algo??


----------



## dORiFuToS

como identifico si el relay se activa? por lo que entiendo el relay deberia activarse solamente al pulsar el interruptor de largada... pero pulso el interruptor y no pasa nada. probe continuidad en el pulsador y si existe continuidad. debe ser algo en la placa el problema.

ademas la señal del negativo de la bobina da lo mismo si lo conecto en serie en una posicion y en la otra la placa si me funciona pero la largada no. crei que era cap. y lo cambie pero tampoco era eso. si me dicen como probar el relay. para ver si esta bueno. o que deberia pasar cuando pulso el boton de largada.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

tenes que apretar el pulsador y acelerar hasta el led seteado, ahi actua el rele, no antes


----------



## javi593

de que colores es el cable que va desde el cdi a la bobina en la wave?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

javi593 dijo:


> de que colores es el cable que va desde el cdi a la bobina en la wave?


Si no podés identificar cual es el cable correcto...es que no estás en condiciones de instalar este montaje...aparte de que estás haciendo preguntas fuera de tema.


----------



## SergioRomano

Hola Mariano queria decirte que arme la plaqueta y la conecte ala moto siguiedo tus indicaciones,tengo un problema,no anda...cuando conecto los 12v de la bateria se me prende el ultimo led de la escala del tacometro y no se mueve de ahi, por ende no hace corte y no reacciona nunca el relay,la moto enciende y anda perfecto cuando conecto en serie los cables de la bobina,pero el circuito en si no hace lo que se supone que hace (corte y tacometro),te agradeceria si me pudieras ayudar, el regulador manda 8.8v y  estoy sospechando del integrado,te subo las fotos asi ves si arme algo mal en la plaqueta me avises,para mi esta todo igual y segun tu pdf, el impreso no fue modificado y segui todo al pie de la letra.Desde ya gracias


----------



## dORiFuToS

bueno les cuento en mi b13 con motor ga16de existe el   

TRANSISTOR DE POTENCIA .-
  SE UBICA SUJETO EN LA TORRETA DEL AMORTIGUADOR DEL LADO
  IZQUIERDO (GRIS)


ahi se encuentran tres cables. uno de ellos es el verde (negativo de la bobina).



*TRANSISTOR DE POTENCIA*


  TIPO Negativo Positivo Negativo Y TIENE LA FUNCION DE INTERRUPTOR
  EL EMISOR QUE ES LA PARTE CENTRAL DEL COMPONENTE EMITE PULSOS DE TIERRA (LETRA W EN ESTE COMPONENTE) E=emisor.
  BASE EMITE SEÑAL DE MILIVOLTAJE (LETRA P DEL COMPONENTE) (CAVIDAD 1) B=base
  COLECTOR ES LA SALIDA DE PULSOS DE TIERRA Y VA AL NEGATIVO DE LA  BOBINA NUMERO DEL COMPONENTE) C=colector
  .
o sea, de ahi es donde se efectua el pulso. lo cual entiendo que debe hacer la misma funcion que un ruptor (platinos). 



ahora identificar cada cable. eso es la informacion que me falta. ya que  para intervenir en el pulso. (esto lo va hacer la placa cuanod pulse el boton de largada. 


ahora bien volviendo a la pregunta de este tema. les decia que el cable  verde es el negativo de la bobina del coche y pienso que ahora tengo que intervenir en alguno  de los otros cables para conectarlo al negativo del modulo de encendido de la placa para el control de largada y  hacer que ella haga esa funcion.

les adjuntare una foto para que la identifiquen...


y mas info necesaria. que ya me la he leido varias veces.

http://www.monografias.com/trabajos-pdf3/curso-transistores-motor/curso-transistores-motor.pdf


----------



## zeta_bola_1

dorifrutos, segun el esquema ese hay un solo cable del transistor ese a la bobina, y ese solo cable es donde debe ir intercalado el circuito

saludos


----------



## dORiFuToS

hola amigos. he sido bastante pregunton pero es que me interesa mucho el proyecto. y de verdad quiero saber cosas que me puedan servir de informacion.

mi pregunta es porque se le agrega una resistencia al led 9 de la pcb?

que funcion cumple aquella resistencia?


y mi segunda pregunta es, si pruebo continuidad entre los siguientes pines del relay. debe existir continuidad, ojo SIN tener conectado nada se alimentacion (+12V)?  "adjunto imagen"


----------



## zeta_bola_1

la pagina 2 es solo de referencia, esa resistencia va para que se pueda conectar en ese led el shift, corte, lo que sea, creo que era asi, lee el pdf que ahi esta seguro ese temita.

por lo segundo, no se que ocurre en tu saco jeje, pero si, ahi debe de haber continuidad, ya que es el normal cerrado del rele, cuando la placa energiza el rele para limitar las rpm es cuando se abre ese contacto

saludos

PD: dori, no te conteste el mp de you tube por que ya te habia visto por aca


----------



## breaker

buenas.

tengo un problema haber si me podeis hechar una mano.

me hice el shift light  que esta en el adjunto

lo he ido a conectar pero no hace nada si giro la esistencia de 47k no hace nada y la de 100 igual, hay un punto casi al final que se apaga pero por mucho que aceleres no enciende y lo restante se queda enciendido siempre.

mi coche usa DIS como bobina nose si esto tendra que ver.

s2¡¡


----------



## breaker

creo que se de que puede ser, al pasar el pcb a la placa lo he puesto al reves no lo he puesto a espejo.

os dejo la foto terminado y del pcb original que es de nicolau , haber si lo he puesto al reves...

saludos


----------



## maxi1330

esta bien ese pcb con respecto al pcb del mensaje anterior


----------



## facumelli10

Hola, soy un nuevo miembro y queria saber si las fotos que subio breaker es la plaqueta ya terminada con el circuito listo para instalar al auto pero sin shift light? porque yo quiero el corte pero sin las luces. Tambien queria saber si alguin me puede pasar el circuito electrico (pero no de la pista sino el circuito de los simbolos) y tambien queria saber cual es el limite de RPM al que yo puedo llevar al corte. Espero respuestas y desde ya muchas gracias.saludos


----------



## maxi1330

lo que subio breaker no es el corte ni el tacometro.. es solo un shift light. 
Esta todo en la primera pagina. 
y creo que no tiene limite, eso lo regulas con los presets para marcar el inicio y el final de la barra de led.


----------



## breaker

buenas,

lo que yo he subido es solo el shift light. que por ahora he quemado el 7809 me rozo con la chapa de la radio del coche y se fundio...

pero de todas maneras no me funcionaba yo estaba cogiendo la señal del cable verde que va al marcador de rpm pero no hacia nada dejaba el led encendido y si lo giraba mas de la cuenta se apagaba peo no se encendia con las rpm.... tengo puesto un led de alta luminosidad que e leido que es mejor poner uno normal.

me e leido el hilo y hay otro que a echo el mismo que yo pero le dijo nicolau que habia que cambiar algunos valores pero no pone cuaeles

haber si me podeis echar una mano...

gracias de antemano


----------



## facumelli10

Ah ok. Y alguien no me podria pasar el circuito pero solo con el limitador de RPM como sale en el ultimo video de la pagina 1 un fiat uno que sale con una cajita negra con un potenciometro?

Che braker conrespecto al shift light no lo entiendo muy bien al circuito por eso digo que quiero el circuito pero sin shift light porque se me hace un lio y aparte no lo quiero con las luces jajaja.saludos


----------



## ViruX

facumelli10 dijo:


> Ah ok. Y alguien no me podria pasar el circuito pero solo con el limitador de RPM como sale en el ultimo video de la pagina 1 un fiat uno que sale con una cajita negra con un potenciometro?
> 
> Che braker conrespecto al shift light no lo entiendo muy bien al circuito por eso digo que quiero el circuito pero sin shift light porque se me hace un lio y aparte no lo quiero con las luces jajaja.saludos



hace el que hiso mariano si no queres complicarte... lo unico que tenes que hacer es el circuito y despues soldarle los componentes... podes optar por no ponerle los leds y listo


----------



## jonasn

hola buenas tardes estoy buscando un tacometro  de leds para una moto de 2t un cilindro. pero tengo una bateria de 6v... se puede armar me pueden pasar algun link de alguno armado sino...

desde ya gracias


----------



## dORiFuToS

*amigos estoy mas contento que la cresta. me funciono el Tacómetro digital + Shift Light + Limitador de RPM. gracias a ustedes por haber ayudado con esto. se agradece. pronto subire un video, ya instalado y funcionando 100 %.

GRACIAS...
*


----------



## facumelli10

Iniciado por facumelli10  
Ah ok. Y alguien no me podria pasar el circuito pero solo con el limitador de RPM como sale en el ultimo video de la pagina 1 un fiat uno que sale con una cajita negra con un potenciometro?

Che braker conrespecto al shift light no lo entiendo muy bien al circuito por eso digo que quiero el circuito pero sin shift light porque se me hace un lio y aparte no lo quiero con las luces jajaja.saludos
hace el que hiso mariano si no queres complicarte... lo unico que tenes que hacer es el circuito y despues soldarle los componentes... podes optar por no ponerle los leds y listo

ah joya virux gracias por el dato


----------



## zeta_bola_1

dORiFuToS dijo:


> *amigos estoy mas contento que la cresta. me funciono el Tacómetro digital + Shift Light + Limitador de RPM. gracias a ustedes por haber ayudado con esto. se agradece. pronto subire un video, ya instalado y funcionando 100 %.
> 
> GRACIAS...
> *




buenisimo, dale, subi el vid a you tube y postea el link aca

saludos


----------



## dORiFuToS

amigos aqui les dejo un video, que en un principio me costo y que con la perseveranciahttp://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perseverancia logré hacerlo. gracias a ustedes por haber aportado este proyecto. los creditos se los doy a ustedes. se agradece. a el aporte de @mnicolau y a la ayuda de zeta_bola_1


----------



## breaker

se ve bien ese tacometro al final lo voy a hacer tambien....

me he puesto a hacer la version 7.10c pero yo no voy a usar el limitador  y tambien no encuentro un rele inversor de 12V, si no pongo el rele, funciona el circuito o hay que puentear alguna pista??


saludos


----------



## fraidias

dORiFuToS dijo:


> amigos aqui les dejo un video, que en un principio me costo y que con la perseveranciahttp://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perseverancia logré hacerlo. gracias a ustedes por haber aportado este proyecto. los creditos se los doy a ustedes. se agradece. a el aporte de @mnicolau y a la ayuda de zeta_bola_1
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AF0x7WE7Bqg


el montaje esta muy bien pero encuentro que los leds van un poco lentos podrias cambiar el valor de algun capacitador para lograr que funcionen mas agiles creo yo... por lo demas perfecto enhorabuena !!!



breaker dijo:


> se ve bien ese tacometro al final lo voy a hacer tambien....
> 
> me he puesto a hacer la version 7.10c pero yo no voy a usar el limitador  y tambien no encuentro un rele inversor de 12V, si no pongo el rele, funciona el circuito o hay que puentear alguna pista??
> 
> 
> saludos



si usas solo la barra de leds y el shift light no hace falta que instales ese rele y tampoco has de hacer ningun puente funciona perfectamente sin eso. a mi tambien me costo encontrarlo ese rele en su dia cuando prove la 7.10c pero finalmente y despues de explicarle al dependiente mil veces lo que queria me saco uno de cuasualidad.


----------



## dORiFuToS

el cap lo cambie por el de 2.2 µF que en un principio era de 4.7µF, como se hace mencion en el FAQ. pero creo que la camara la cual grabe es la que no coordina bien el audio con el video. ya que yo, lo encuentro que tengo una buena respuesta al acelerar... es detalle del video no mas eso de que la escala de leds no es agil.


----------



## Introtuning

Bueno me dedique un rato al taco y resulta que cambie el preset de regulacion final de escala y ahora si anda.
El problema es el siguiente.Regulando me enciende hasta el 7º u 8º led.Pongo el preset del inicio al minimo y eso es lo que obtengo.el minimo es el led 7.
El preset es el de 4.7k.
Tendria que cambiarlo por uno que regule por debajo de 1k???
O viene por otro lado el drama???
Gracias por su ayuda nuevamente.


----------



## fenixchalamadre

Hola, estoy termninando la version 7.10 y queria saber ya que soy nuevo, no solamente en el foro sino tambien en el mundo de la electronica, si hay alguna forma de probarlo, antes de ponerlo en el auto.
Gracias y disculpen las molestias


----------



## maxi1330

con un cooler de computadora de esos que tienen 3 cables lo probaba yo, fijate que unas paginas ante subi un video con el tacometro conectado al cooler.
conecta los 2 d alimentacion normal y el cable amarillo a la bornera donde va la bobina.


----------



## fenixchalamadre

maxi1330 dijo:


> con un cooler de computadora de esos que tienen 3 cables lo probaba yo, fijate que unas paginas ante subi un video con el tacometro conectado al cooler.
> conecta los 2 d alimentacion normal y el cable amarillo a la bornera donde va la bobina.



Impecable muchisimas gracias  cuando lo termine subo un videito


Otra consulta: no consigo el transistor bc 327, le podira poner 2n2907a
gracias


----------



## facumaster

le podes poner un BC638, fue el q*UE* yo le puse dado q*UE* tampoco encontre el 327, y me anduvo con todo, d*ES*p*UE*s de hacerle algunos cambios. d*ES*p*UE*s subo la placa q*UE* hice y los videos para q*UE* vean las modificaciones. saludos


----------



## leop4

@introtuning ami me pasa exactamente lo mismo que a vos jaja. yo tengo un ciclo de 2T y cuando el motor regula se enciende el 5 o 6 led y cuando acelero a fondo me encienden todos anda bien pero mal. jaja y lo calibro para que me queden encendidos los primeros 2 o 3 leds cuando acelero a fondo se me encienden asta el 7 led. es como si solo se encendieran de 4 en 4. y no va mas nose que tandra. tengo un cap de 22uF. lo cambio por uno mas alto? o uno mas bajo? no se olviden que mi ciclo tiene un solo cilindro.


----------



## Introtuning

Que capacitor tenes de 22uf el de corte no es.
Me hablas del que ajilisa el refresco de la escala no???
Igual no creo que venga por ese lado.
Mi problema es un poquitito peor.porque yo no puedo lograr que regulando baje del 8º led.
Creo que es el conversor frec/volt.
Pero eso lo puede responder mariano.y su ausensi en el foro seguro es devido al estudio.Asi que me toca esperarlo o que alguuien que le pase lo mismo y lo soluciono me pueda dar una mano.
Por el momento voy a cambiar el preset izquierdo pur uno de 1k multivuelta y ver si puedo calibrarlo con ese.
Saludos

PS:despues el shift el Corte y el de largada andan perfecto.Cambie el lm pero sigue igual.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gente, configuré al 3914 de manera que puedan "leer" cualquier rango de tensión deseado. Al parecer tienen una tensión de referencia baja algo alta, y el preset de inicio de escala no alcanza a subir la referencia lo suficiente. 
Conecten el pin que quedó libre del preset de inicio de escala (el izquierdo), *a 9[V]*. De esta forma queda formando un divisor resistivo y van a poder levantar el nivel bajo todo lo que deseen.

PD: Editado el post, tenía un error...

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

hola buenas gente os posteo el ultimo video con las ultimas pruebas que estoy haciendo con los marcadores de momento con el tacometro haber si puedo y pongo el velocimetro tambien el fin de semana. de momento se ve al fondo el marcador de original del vehiculo y el otro lo tengo solo para pruevas por eso no esta conectadas las agujas ni nada pero se ve de referencia en el fondo las otras. haber que os parece
http://s60.photobucket.com/albums/h40/fraidias/?action=view&current=22102010013.mp4


----------



## Introtuning

EEEEEseee es mi marianito siempre atento.Gracias loco.En un segundo lo estoy probando.Gracias denuevo

Fraidias la verdad esta mas que hermoso.te felicito che.muy bueno


PD:
Noononnon.
No hay caso
puse la pata izquierda del preset de inicio de escala a masa.pero no pasa nada.
Lo máximo que logro es que cuando regula llegue hasta el led 7 y suba al acelerar.
Esta el de final de escala todo hacia la izquierda.y el de inicio no importa si va o viene.siempre queda en el 7 regulando


----------



## ViruX

che yo tengo el problema que lo pongo en marcha y me regula en el led 8 u 7 , cuando lo arme no pude conseguir los preset que iban me dieron unos mayores, ahora conseguí 2 de los que iban me falta uno que no lo puedo conseguir que es el de 4.7k horizontal, que puedo hacer ?


----------



## mnicolau

ViruX dijo:


> che yo tengo el problema que lo pongo en marcha y me regula en el led 8 u 7 , cuando lo arme no pude conseguir los preset que iban me dieron unos mayores, ahora conseguí 2 de los que iban me falta uno que no lo puedo conseguir que es el de 4.7k horizontal, que puedo hacer ?



Leé mi último post (con la corrección que acabo de hacer), con eso lo solucionás.

PD: en AB deberías encontrar los presets... preguntaste ahí?

Saludos


----------



## ViruX

mnicolau dijo:


> Leé mi último post (con la corrección que acabo de hacer), con eso lo solucionás.
> 
> PD: en AB deberías encontrar los presets... preguntaste ahí?
> 
> Saludos



 sos de santa fe, ceres jajaja no sabia .... che mira fui a ab y consegui los otros dos ese de 4.7 no lo tenian :S me recorri media rafaela y ninguno lo tiene... me falto un lugar nomas pero no creo que lo tengan...

voy a probar lo que dijiste

edit: ahi probe con los preset nuevos y me queda regulando en el ultimo led, pero lo raro es que cuando le doy contacto a la moto me prende el led 5 y despues la pongo en marcha y salta al ultimo... ahora toy por probar lo de los 9v, sino podria utilizar un preset de 2.2k ? tambien para la escala de abajo

edit 2: -.- creo que queme el integrado f*** -.- conectandole el cable de los 9v me toco 2 pistas hiso unas chispitas y no prendieron mas los leds :S.... se puede haber jodido otra cosa tambien?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

fraidias, te quedo arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrmoso


----------



## mingo

Gente hoy lo probe en la chata, pero hice la version 7.10.. escuchen el sonido, lo grabe con el cel.. jajaja


----------



## xzibit08

Hola mnicolau!
Vi los primeros videos y estan re buenos quedan re bien..
te queria preguntar si tenes a mano el circuito de corte de rpm porque no lo encontre por ningun lado
y tengo unas pares de preguntas ya que se lo quiero poner a un ATV
al motor no le ase nada?
funciona normalmente con el circuito enganchado?
espero tus respuestas Saludos!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

xzibit08 dijo:


> Hola mnicolau!
> Vi los primeros videos y estan re buenos quedan re bien..
> te queria preguntar si tenes a mano el circuito de corte de rpm porque no lo encontre por ningun lado
> y tengo unas pares de preguntas ya que se lo quiero poner a un ATV
> al motor no le ase nada?
> funciona normalmente con el circuito enganchado?
> espero tus respuestas Saludos!



no soy mnicolau pero mis respuestas te van a servir.

el circuito y todo lo que necesitas estan en el primer post, un poco mas abajo de los videos

no le hace nada de nada al motor(mientras no estes 3 horas seguidas con el botonito apretado)

que es circuito enganchado?? ahi me mataste

saludos


----------



## xzibit08

muchas gracias zeta_bola_1!
osea fue una forma de decir con el circuito ya montado en el ATV..
una pregunta mas
como se conecta? a donde tendria que ir conectado?

en la lista de materiales donde me dice: "Cap" (22uF, 47uF, 100uF, 220uF) probar valores hasta encontrar la velocidad de corte deseada.
como seria eso? a determinada aceleracion? o me estoy equivocando?
le puedo poner un pote?

sirve este circuito para un motor de 150 c.c tambien?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

como se conecta y donde lo dice en el archivito qeu tenes que bajar, un poco tenes que indagar a ver como es la electronica de tu vehiculo.

el valor del cap te da la velocidad de corte, no tiene nada que ver con la aceleracion del motor

pote?? para que funcion?? velocidad de corte?? en todo caso ahi iria una llave de varios puntos con varios caps

sirve para cualquier motor

saludos


----------



## fenixchalamadre

Buenas, sigo sin conseguir los transistores bc548  y el bc327
por el bc548 me ofrecen el bc 547 
y por el bc327 me ofrecen el 2n2907a
Alguien me podria decir si estos me sirven
Muchas Gracias


----------



## mnicolau

fenixchalamadre dijo:


> por el bc548 me ofrecen el bc 547
> y por el bc327 me ofrecen el 2n2907a
> Alguien me podria decir si estos me sirven



Hola, si, te sirven ambos reemplazos, prestá atención a cómo conectar el 2N2907...

Saludos


----------



## fenixchalamadre

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, si, te sirven ambos reemplazos, prestá atención a cómo conectar el 2N2907...
> 
> Saludos



Impecable, muchas gracias mnicolau


----------



## xzibit08

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> como se conecta y donde lo dice en el archivito qeu tenes que bajar, un poco tenes que indagar a ver como es la electronica de tu vehiculo.
> 
> el valor del cap te da la velocidad de corte, no tiene nada que ver con la aceleracion del motor
> 
> pote?? para que funcion?? velocidad de corte?? en todo caso ahi iria una llave de varios puntos con varios caps
> 
> sirve para cualquier motor
> 
> saludos


 
Gracias Zeta me has sido de mucha ayudas! despues voy a andar subiendo los videos del proyecto terminado y andando!
Saludos!


----------



## facumelli10

hola!!! queria saber si para la llave selectora shift se puede usar la misma llave selctora que para la del limitador o tiene que ser otra aparte? y esa llave selectora shift que funcion cumpliria? ah y otra cosita que quisiera saber este circuito sirve para uno de encendido electronico como para uno con platino? 
espero respuestas.saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Facu, leé las últimas 20 páginas del tema y el FAQ, tenés todas las respuestas y muchas más...

Dejo unos videos de Diego Bulva, quien armó el tacómetro + shift-light en su Motomel Bit. 
Muy buen laburo  felicitaciones.
















Saludos


----------



## ViruX

yo quiero que ande asi tamb*IÉN* :S venite para casa mnicolau jajaj asi me lo arreglas


----------



## xzibit08

Hola soy yo otra vez! estube leyendo las paginas y quede medio mariado..jaaj
queria saber si en el archivo .zip que posteastes abajo de los videos en ese circuito trae todo en la misma plaqueta? osea si esta el limitador de rpm tambien??y bueno despues el tacometro que se ve a la vista y el shift...
Saludos!

y una pregunta donde estaria el CDI y la bobina de un cuatriciclo gilera 150 cc..primero quiero probarlo en este...si algien tendria alguna foto o conociera sobre motores le agradeceria!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

xzibit08 dijo:


> Hola soy yo otra vez! estube leyendo las paginas y quede medio mariado..jaaj
> queria saber si en el archivo .zip que posteastes abajo de los videos en ese circuito trae todo en la misma plaqueta? osea si esta el limitador de rpm tambien??y bueno despues el tacometro que se ve a la vista y el shift...
> Saludos!
> 
> y una pregunta donde estaria el CDI y la bobina de un cuatriciclo gilera 150 cc..primero quiero probarlo en este...si algien tendria alguna foto o conociera sobre motores le agradeceria!




mnicolau es tan groso que en la misma plaquetita puso el tacometro, el shift light, el control de largada y el corte final


el cdi??? segui el cable de la bujia, eso te lleva a la bobina, y de la bobina salen cables que van al cdi


saludos


----------



## fenixchalamadre

Buenas; gente les dejo un tacometro de 20 led que un compañero de laburo lo tiene instalado en un Fiat Uno, yo particularmente estoy haciendo el 7.10c.
Pero fijense si a alguien le sirve o alguien que este ducho en esto, si tiene algo para mejorar............................. en fin el que sabe sabe no?


----------



## cejota22

hola gente soy nuevito bue*NO* mas q*UE* nuevito en esto y te queria decir mnicolau q*UE* te pasastes con este proyecto y te queria contar q*UE* arme uno q*UE* pronto lo subo a youtube siempre y cuando pueda solucionar lo q*UE* me paso te cuento arme todo como esta el esquema en la primer pagina me anda todo espectacular lo puse en un fiat 128 pero e aqui el problema cuando activa el relay del corte el auto se apaga no se q*UE* pasa el relay no despega y apaga el auto ya prove de todo y no tengo idea si me podes ayudar te agradesco desde ya muchas gracias y saludos.....me quedo barbaro  despues lo subo a youtube jajajjaja.


----------



## Fogonazo

cejota22 dijo:


> hola gente soy nuevito bue*NO* mas q*UE* nuevito en esto y te queria decir mnicolau q*UE* te pasastes con este proyecto y te queria contar q*UE* arme uno q*UE* pronto lo subo a youtube siempre y cuando pueda solucionar lo q*UE* me paso te cuento arme todo como esta el esquema en la primer pagina me anda todo espectacular lo puse en un fiat 128 pero e aqui el problema cuando activa el relay del corte el auto se apaga no se q*UE* pasa el relay no despega y apaga el auto ya prove de todo y no tengo idea si me podes ayudar te agradesco desde ya muchas gracias y saludos.....me quedo barbaro  despues lo subo a youtube jajajjaja.



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## cejota22

hola fogonazo no fue aproposito es mas me sorprendio cuando lo vi puesto asi y no tengo idea de como puedo ya que no tengo idea de como se cambia de color las letras gracias que entiendo como se maneja la pc jajajjajajja si lo pudiera borrar lo borro pero no tengo idea saludos


----------



## bebeto

cejota22 dijo:


> hola fogonazo no fue aproposito es mas me sorprendio cuando lo vi puesto asi y no tengo idea de como puedo ya que no tengo idea de como se cambia de color las letras gracias que entiendo como se maneja la pc jajajjajajja si lo pudiera borrar lo borro pero no tengo idea saludos


 
Fogonazo no hace referencia a los colores.

Dice que no estas en un chat para escribir de la siguiente manera:

q = que; x = por.... 

etc etc etc....

Lo de los colores son las correcciones que aplicó.

Suerte y evitá el lenguaje SMS


----------



## mnicolau

Hola cejota, bienvenido al foro, veo que ya te comentaron acerca de la escritura 

Comentá un poco qué es lo que probaste. 
Qué valor de "cap" usaste?
Probaste intercambiar los cables en la bornera "bobina"?
Armaste la versión del 1º post?
Cambiaste el valor de algún componente?

Saludos


----------



## cejota22

revisando detenidamente me equivoque en el valor de una resistencia el corte ya esta en funcionamiento pero ahora se prende toda la barra de leds y no se apagan que puede ser?con la emocion se me paso lo de la resistencia jajajjajajajja la proxima reviso mejor jajajja.saludos


----------



## fenixchalamadre

Buenas aca les dejo mi primer prototipo del tacometro.
Lo probe con un cooler y anda 10, mañana ya lo pruebo en la moto del laburo
y luego directo al auto
Gracias a todos por la ayuda recibida especialemte a mnicolau, zeta_bola_1, maxi1330.
y para no dejar de molestar les voy hacer una pregunta............. si pongo los led muy alejados de la placa, hay caida de tension? osea me explico, mi idea final es ponerlo en el auto, el pcb al lado de la palanca de cambios y los led dentro del tablero o encima o en el volante.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Introtuning

Fenixchalamadre yo puse la placa en el baúl de mi moto y use un cable de 6 pares unifilamento para llevar la señal a los leds y ningún drama.
Este cable tenia una longitud de 1.30M
Asi que no creo que tengas dramas.
Saludos
Muy linda placa


----------



## mingo

Una pregunta, algo que me di cuenta despues del armado y que funcionaba bien.. Me pasa que segun en las vueltas que pongo no me arranca por ejemplo en 3000 anda bien y en 4000 no-- es como que da contacto la llave selectora al auto.. yo inverti lso cables y no pasa nada.. cuando cambio las vueltas en la llave selectora escucho que el rele se contacta. a que se debera?

muchas gracias


----------



## fenixchalamadre

Fenixchalamadre yo puse la placa en el baúl de mi moto y use un cable de 6 pares unifilamento para llevar la señal a los leds y ningún drama.


Dale muchas gracias Introtuning, hoy tengo intenciones de probarlo en la moto y si todo anda bien lo voy a probar en el auto. y si no da ningun problema voy hacer otro esta vez bien pero bien coqueto para ponerlo en el volante con el pulsador de largada en la punta de la palanca de cambio
Cuando lo tenga todo armado y puesto subo unas fotos y videitos.


----------



## ViruX

hoy me canse del tacometro y lo desarme, no me andaba mas adelante voy a comprar las cosas de nuevo ¬¬, por ahora me voy a hacer esto
http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-tu-mismo/6378275/Control-de-largada-casero-_probado_.html


----------



## maxi1330

esa PCB tambien lo hizo mnicolau, nada mas que se la adueñaron jaja


----------



## ViruX

we nu sabia ajajaj XD


----------



## mnicolau

Si.. qué ladrones que son, ninguna fuente colocan. 
Igualmente no lo recomiendo a ese circuito, es muy rudimentario y hay que afinar un poco el ciclo de trabajo y la frecuencia del 555 para que sea "aceptable".

Fenix, esperamos esas fotos!

mingo, no tendrás problemas con el led nº 9?

Saludos


----------



## ViruX

mnicolau dijo:


> Si.. qué ladrones que son, ninguna fuente colocan.
> Igualmente no lo recomiendo a ese circuito, es muy rudimentario y hay que afinar un poco el ciclo de trabajo y la frecuencia del 555 para que sea "aceptable".
> 
> Fenix, esperamos esas fotos!
> 
> mingo, no tendrás problemas con el led nº 9?
> 
> Saludos



pero es q*UE* me canse, luego de que me paso ese corto cambie las cosas q*UE* posiblemente se allan quemado y nada -.- por eso saque los pedasos que necesitaba para ese que es mas sencillo lo único necesitaría saber como hacer que corte solo :S....
para hacer el tacometro tengo que comprar todo de nuevo y se me van unos $60 mangos mas y ya estaria pagando lo mismo que un tacometro prf ya echo :S


----------



## mingo

mnicolau dijo:


> Si.. qué ladrones que son, ninguna fuente colocan.
> Igualmente no lo recomiendo a ese circuito, es muy rudimentario y hay que afinar un poco el ciclo de trabajo y la frecuencia del 555 para que sea "aceptable".
> 
> Fenix, esperamos esas fotos!
> 
> mingo, no tendrás problemas con el led nº 9?
> 
> Saludos



Me pasa a partir del led 4.. sera motivo el 9?


----------



## mnicolau

mingo dijo:


> Me pasa a partir del led 4.. sera motivo el 9?



No, no debería, el problema era sólo con el led 9 pero con la última versión se había solucionado.

Antes te hacía ese problema?
No tendrás mal conectadas las posiciones de la llave selectora?
Con el shift-light pasa lo mismo?

Saludos


----------



## mingo

mnicolau dijo:


> No, no debería, el problema era sólo con el led 9 pero con la última versión se había solucionado.
> 
> Antes te hacía ese problema?
> No tendrás mal conectadas las posiciones de la llave selectora?
> Con el shift-light pasa lo mismo?
> 
> Saludos



No antes no me lo hacia, las llaves estan bien, y el shift no lo uso, solo limitador y largador..
es raro lo qe pasa, es como qe el rele se qede pegado se contacta cuando yo cambio de seleccion en las vueltas, y se para


----------



## mingo

mingo dijo:


> No antes no me lo hacia, las llaves estan bien, y el shift no lo uso, solo limitador y largador..
> es raro lo qe pasa, es como qe el rele se qede pegado se contacta cuando yo cambio de seleccion en las vueltas, y se para




Mariano  si tenia los cables del largador y el limitador al reves.. pero igual hace lo mismo, la diferencia es que antes apretaba el boton (la placa con tension nomas) y el rele se activaba, ahora no hace eso, osea esta bien, pero el limitador lo hace que puede llegar a ser?
Se habra j*****do algo, por el tema de esa mal conexion? no creo


----------



## mingo

El inconveniente esta en el led 1,5,9 el rele queda activado.. lo del 9 sera el problema que tenia la placa pero lo demas es raro..

Gracias


----------



## xzibit08

Hola mnicolau!
te queria decir que arme la plaqueta pero cuando lo enchufe a la bateria de la moto le salio humito al LM...porque podra ser? Aca te dejo unas Imagenes..


----------



## mnicolau

xzibit08 dijo:


> Hola mnicolau!
> te queria decir que arme la plaqueta pero cuando lo enchufe a la bateria de la moto le salio humito al LM...porque podra ser? Aca te dejo unas Imagenes..



Hola xzibit, casi seguro lo has alimentado al revés.. es (creo) la única posibilidad de que pase eso con el LM.

Mingo, encontraste el problema? no es nada normal que pase eso.. revisá conexiones de la selectora, placa, revisá que no esté deteriorada ni muy oxidado el cobre (si es que no le colocaste algo de protección) y pueda estar causando problemas.

PD: tenés armada la última versión 7.10c que se actualizó en el 1º post? la que corregía el problema en el led 9. Esa corrección evitaría más aún que haya activaciones con los otros leds (respecto de la versión anterior).

Saludos


----------



## xzibit08

lo alimente bien, hasta me fije el datasheet del LM y la pata 2 va a GND y la 1 a 12V


----------



## mnicolau

Entonces desconozco... puede haber sido una falsificación muy mala (no sería muy extraño, ya me llevé varias sorpresas con reguladores), la placa y las soldaduras están muy bien, no veo por qué pueda haber pasado. Probá con otro..

PD: Asegurate que era 7809 y no 7909 el que te vendieron porque eso explicaría el humo también.

Saludos


----------



## xzibit08

podria ser una falsificacion mala, el que solde es un LM7809P..y como me doy cuenta de el que me van a vender sirve? o sea bueno?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

el problema de mingo no sera el integrado?? mingo, mediste la tension en las patas de los leds con problemas?? por que el problema del led 9(que ahora esta solucionado) era que tenai poca tension apra prender el led pero suficiente para activar el tr que manejaba el rele

slaudos


----------



## Boricua50ccR

una consulta mnicolau alguien postio anteriormente un control de largada 
mi pregunta es ese circuito funciona ??? y si funciona crees que sirva en una suzuki 50cc sin cambios es mezclera...  necesito la respuesta porfavor 


--Boricua50ccR-- 
-Scooter-Tuning-
-Is-not-a-crime!-

PD: gracias por el tacometro me funciono 100% en mi moto


----------



## mingo

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> el problema de mingo no sera el integrado?? mingo, mediste la tension en las patas de los leds con problemas?? por que el problema del led 9(que ahora esta solucionado) era que tenai poca tension apra prender el led pero suficiente para activar el tr que manejaba el rele
> 
> slaudos



Zeta que tal, si era el integrado.. pero ahora me surgue otro problema, con el largador anda joya.. pero el corte si pongo qe corte a 7000, cuando llega a 4000 empieza a cortar, a que se puede deber eso?


----------



## symbaa

Tigre sos un capo..encima te das el gusto de contestar todo..che te pregutno *POR*q*UE *arme tu circuito en la proto p*E*ro  no reacciona..no hace nada, y mire las conecciones varias veces..ahora veo que hay uno que dice "corregido" pregunto, del primer circuito que armaste, cambiaste de coneccion los preset de 10k y que mas??(es el rar que tiene la placa de tacometro y shift light separadas)
Estoy armando solo el tacometro *POR* ahora ja..
un abrazo viejo suerte..!!


----------



## nicolasfontenla

Hola, ya arme toda la plaqueta como explicaste, lo que queria saber si se podia hacer andar todo, osea, el tacometro, el control de largada, el shift light y el corte de motor, osea todo con la misma plaqueta.. y como deberia conectarlo, ya que estan por separadas explicadas, y otra pregunta, al lado del integrado ubicaste una resistencia que para una de las conecciones esta y para la otra no, una de 22k...
gracias por el aporte!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

mingo, revisa soldaduras, eso tiene que ser una soldadura que quedo un hilito de cable jodiendo, o alguna tontera asi

symbaa, en protoboard no funciona este circuito, arma la placa como la hizo mnicolau que no te va a defraudar

ojo, arma la que esta en el primer post, en una placa esta todo junto

nicolas, en el archivo del primer post, en la plaqueta, esta todo junto en una sola placa, eso es por que esta reducido a proposito, podes usar todo en esa sola placa(un groso mnicolau achicando las placas)

se debe de prestar atencion solo a la primera pagina y la ultima, esas son las que se actualizan, las paginas del medio no se actualizan. o sea, la r de 22k SI va


saludos


----------



## nicolasfontenla

Gracias, osea que en total lleva 2 resistencias de 22k me falto esa comprar.. gracias, el finde lo pruebo en la moto y la sem que viene te cuento como andubo...
PD: los dos preset que me vendieron para regular la escala de leds, uno dice 5k 354 y el otro 2k5 356, sabes que escala es? si no le preg al vendedor,
gracias por la rapida respuesta, espero que quede andando!
abrazo


----------



## zeta_bola_1

si, 2 resistencias, una que lleva en la pata 9, para solucionar el problema del disparo del rele en cualqueir momento seleccionando ese led y la otra de 22k esta en el tr que comanda el rele.

los presets esos son de 5k y 2k5(o 2,5k), no son los que tenes que usar en esta placa, son parecidos. o sea, el de 5k en lugar del de 4k7, pero el de 2k tendria que ser de 22k

saludos


----------



## nicolasfontenla

gracias! lo voy a cambiar luego!
para la shift light lleva una resistencia en serie con los 2 leds? de que valor?
gracias!


----------



## symbaa

tigre, la verdad que te hice caso y anduvo..!!lo pase a plaqueta y no tuve ningún inconveniente..muchas gracias.. Pero viteh como es el angurriento, jaja quiero que la barra sea de 20 LED, mire unos circuitos para ponerlo en cascada y.... no se si uso la misma parte para la toma de potencia de la bujia o no??ja si tenes algun circuito hecho pra 20 led mandalo..!!
muchas gracias papa..suerte
Espero tu respuesta viejo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

para los led del shift, la salida de la placa es de 12v, segun la cantidad de leds la r que tenes que poner, saca la cuenta segun lo que queres

symbaa, hace un par de paginas para atras, alguien puso el circuito que uso para 20 o 30 leds y hasta puso un video


saludos


----------



## nicolasfontenla

gracias! abrazo...


----------



## symbaa

hermano disculpa que este cargoso jeje pero no encuentro el circuito que decis..ya que hay varios que tienen para 20 o 30 led pero ninguno confirmado que ande..
te agradeceria si me pusieras el link de cual es ese que decis vos, o si es este de la foto??
muchas gracias viejo desculpa que te joda..


----------



## hjuarez9

Solo una consulta, no se si me la puedan responder, mi auto utiliza 2 bobinas, cada bobina maneja 2 cilindros, donde conecto la señal????.

Gracias por la ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## fraidias

symbaa dijo:


> hermano disculpa que este cargoso jeje pero no encuentro el circuito que decis..ya que hay varios que tienen para 20 o 30 led pero ninguno confirmado que ande..
> te agradeceria si me pusieras el link de cual es ese que decis vos, o si es este de la foto??
> muchas gracias viejo desculpa que te joda..



la version que yo tengo de 30 leds esta funcionando perfectamente en modo punto y modo barra.


----------



## symbaa

a ok ok..!!ahora lo miro para ver que me falta..lo armo y te cuento como me va..
gracias viejo..!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

ahi ta, de fraidias era, no me acordaba quien habi apuesto el videito, me acordaba el avatar no mas

por la forma de conexion de las 2 bobinas te tendrias que fiajr como es el comando de las 2 bobinas, señal desde la ecu directa??

saludos


----------



## fraidias

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> ahi ta, de fraidias era, no me acordaba quien habi apuesto el videito, me acordaba el avatar no mas
> 
> por la forma de conexion de las 2 bobinas te tendrias que fiajr como es el comando de las 2 bobinas, señal desde la ecu directa??
> 
> saludos


yo en mi instalacion tengo la señal directa de los marcadores de origen del vehiculo cuya señal biene de la ecu directa correcto.  cambiando el valor de uno de los capacitadores habia la opcion de tomar la señal directa de las bobinas.


----------



## colmenares58

hola soy nuevo por aqui quiero que me asesoren en la construccion de mi circuito quiero tener mi moto bien bacana cual circuito me armo me pueden asesorar les agradeceria


----------



## maxi1330

mira el primer postt.. ahi esta todo


----------



## danielrhino

Hola a todos. Despues de un largo tiempo vuelvo a escribir. aunque sigo siempre este proyecto les escribo ahora por que aunque uso el tacometro en mi auto ya que la escala funciona perfectamente ,mi problema es el corte de rpm . Lei de este problema en la pagina 122 , cejota22, y lo soluciono cambiando una R . Yo controle las mias y estan todas bien en sus valores y no se que puede ser.me gustaria solucionarlo ya que el tacometro la arme dos veces de cero con componentes nuevos con el mismo resultado.
les agradeceria sus comentarios y/o ideas las que me ayudan muchicimo
gracias.


----------



## colmenares58

los ultimos diagramas son mas avanzados que los primeros o no por favor expliquenme para que al realizarlol no tenga muchos problemas gracias


----------



## danielrhino

es el mismo proyecto que al comienzo pero sele fue corriguiendo los errores y a la ves se le agregaron unos chiches.


----------



## xzibit08

Hola mnicolau!
te q*U*eria preguntar ya con el circuito armado pero no *EN*chufado, queria saber si el rele anda igual..porque ya lo tengo armado lo conecto a la bateria de la moto y apreto el pulsador pero no ase nada el rele...tendria q*UE* conectarlo a la bobina etc etc..para que ande el rele? te pregunto esto para no desarmar toda la moto y poniendole el circuito que no anda...osea quiero verificar que el circuito ande antes de integrarlo a la moto..desde ya gracias
saludos!

Hola mnicolau!
te q*U*eria preguntar ya con el circuito armado pero no *EN*chufado, queria saber si el rele anda igual..porque ya lo tengo armado lo conecto a la bateria de la moto y apreto el pulsador pero no ase nada el rele...tendria q*UE* conectarlo a la bobina etc etc..para que ande el rele? te pregunto esto para no desarmar toda la moto y poniendole el circuito que no anda...osea quiero verificar que el circuito ande antes de integrarlo a la moto..desde ya gracias
saludos!


----------



## maxi1330

xzibit08 dijo:


> Hola mnicolau!
> te qeria preguntar ya con el circuito armado pero no chufado, queria saber si el rele anda igual..porque ya lo tengo armado lo conecto a la bateria de la moto y apreto el pulsador pero no ase nada el rele...tendria q conectarlo a la bobina etc etc..para que ande el rele? te pregunto esto para no desarmar toda la moto y poniendole el circuito que no anda...osea quiero verificar que el circuito ande antes de integrarlo a la moto..desde ya gracias
> saludos!



si te referis al circuito con el 555, deberias escuchar que se abre y se cierra el rele.


----------



## xzibit08

maxi1330 dijo:


> si te referis al circuito con el 555, deberias escuchar que se abre y se cierra el rele.


 no, me refiero al circuito del corte


----------



## colmenares58

le puedo colocar 20 leds en vez de 10 cuales son en si los errore corregidos gracias quiero armarlo y que de una vez me funcione


----------



## Introtuning

colmenares58 dijo:


> le puedo colocar 20 leds en vez de 10 cuales son en si los errore corregidos gracias quiero armarlo y que de una vez me funcione



Los errores olvídalos.La vercion de mariano esta siempre al dia en la primera pagina.
Si queres agregar 20 leds seguí los mensajes hacia atrás de fraidias que el ya lo tiene con 20 y 30.


----------



## xzibit08

Alguien me podria responder el comentario que habia echo posteriormente? muchas gracias! saludos!


----------



## fraidias

aqui teneis los ultimos archivos de la version 30 leds funcionando. juntos los archivos para el proteus tanto el isis como el ares.  un fichero leeme con los valores de las resistencias y demas aclaraciones varias leer previamente , los pcb ya realizados listos para quemar en placa y un jpg de la placa terminada para cualquier duda preguntar gracias
esta version es una ampliacion modificacion de la de mariano. contiene shift light, el mismo que el de mariano identico .. lo que no tiene es el corte pero teniendo el de mariano seria implementarlo.
para el shift light hay  un borne shift in que es el comun  lo pasamos por un selector de varias posiciones en la posicion comun y en los bornes identico que con la version de mariano. en las salidas de los Lm vereis dos bornes de conexion. los puse uno  de ellos para conectar lo que son los leds del indicador y los otros justo encima para hacer las salidas de shift light en el punto que deseis. 
los selectores de modo punto y modo barra se encuentran en la parte superior de la placa. hay un selector doble para los lm 1 y 2  y otro selector a parte para el lm 3. he usado el cambio del modo siguiente.

el borne 2 y 5 del selector de los lm 1 y 2 son comunes   igual que el borne 2 del selector del lm 3
si hacemos el puente entre los pines 1 y 2    4 y 5  tendremos los lm 1 y 2 en modo barra. si  hacemos el puente entre los bornes 2 y 3  y 5 y 6 respectivamente tendremos los dos primeros lm en modo barra. el funcionamiente del lm 3 es el mismo que los 1 y 2. puedo colgar fotos de mis placas realizadas por si teneis alguna duda


----------



## Introtuning

xzibit08 dijo:


> Hola mnicolau!
> te q*U*eria preguntar ya con el circuito armado pero no *EN*chufado, queria saber si el rele anda igual..porque ya lo tengo armado lo conecto a la bateria de la moto y apreto el pulsador pero no ase nada el rele...tendria q*UE* conectarlo a la bobina etc etc..para que ande el rele? te pregunto esto para no desarmar toda la moto y poniendole el circuito que no anda...osea quiero verificar que el circuito ande antes de integrarlo a la moto..



El pulsador que vos decis es el del corte de largada.
Si no  conectas el circuito a la bobina no tenes señal en el lm3914 y es de donde sacas la señal para el control de largada.osea Sin una señal de pulsos  que exite el lm en ningún momento hay señal en el led seteado para largada,por lo que el relay no funciona por mas que pulses el boton..

Lo que podes hacer es conectarlo provisorio en la moto o conectarlo a un cooler que venga con salida de rpm.

De otra forma no vas a probar el circuito completo.

Si no me explique  (soy malo para eso jeje)  avisa y se charla.

Un saludo


----------



## xzibit08

Introtuning dijo:


> El pulsador que vos decis es el del corte de largada.
> Si no conectas el circuito a la bobina no tenes señal en el lm3914 y es de donde sacas la señal para el control de largada.osea Sin una señal de pulsos que exite el lm en ningún momento hay señal en el led seteado para largada,por lo que el relay no funciona por mas que pulses el boton..
> 
> Lo que podes hacer es conectarlo provisorio en la moto o conectarlo a un cooler que venga con salida de rpm.
> 
> De otra forma no vas a probar el circuito completo.
> 
> Si no me explique (soy malo para eso jeje) avisa y se charla.
> 
> Un saludo


 
Muchas Gracias! era la respuesta ami pregunta!..


----------



## enfiteitor

Hola como estan, queria presentarme pero no se donde se pueda hacer, osea no vi algun tema o algo similar para presentarse jejejej....
bueno, soy de Chile y me registre en su foro por que me intereso enormemente hacer el circuito para mi auto (fiat 600 año 1969 italiano) la verdad que he estado leyendo con mucha atencion y mirando los diagramas y todo lo que respecta el circuito, aun no he empezado a hacerlo por que me han surgido solo dos dudas...
La primea es respecto a la llave selectora, entiendo la funcionalidad que cumple y todo eso... pero en lo que tengo dudas es como van montada en el circuito, por que en el diagrama sale de una forma osea sale que va conectada a dos terminales cada una, de los que se encuentra a arriba de la fila de led (sea la de shift y la de y la de limitador) y en el FAQ salia algo asi como que se debia conectar a cada terminal en la parte superior de los led, es decir a los 9 terminales que dan en la parte superior...
entonces no se si seguir la conexion del diagrama o la del FAQ, y respecto a eso si tienen alguna recomendacion de una llave selectora es decir, de los terminales que deban tener... sean 10 etc...

y la segunda duda es especto a la resistencia que se debe ocupar en el circuito en reemplazo de los led, ya que lei en el FAQ que se recomendaba la utilizacion de una y sale de cuantos OHM debe ser, pero solo tengo la duda de como iria conectada... o si son una resistencia por led....

Espero haberme hecho entender bien, y estoy muy atento a cualquier respuesta, desde luego muchas gracias por cualquier cosa y estoy muy feliz de ser parte de su foro, sacare mucho provecho de todo lo que tenga relacion con el... 
saludos desde Chile


----------



## Cacho

enfiteitor dijo:


> Hola como estan, queria presentarme pero no se donde se pueda hacer, osea no vi algun tema o algo similar para presentarse jejejej...


Pasá por acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/bienvenida-deja-tu-mensaje-presentacion-18984/#post144121

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## torres.electronico

xzibit08 dijo:


> Hola mnicolau!
> te queria decir que arme la plaqueta pero cuando lo enchufe a la bateria de la moto le salio humito al LM...porque podra ser? Aca te dejo unas Imagenes..



Me paso algo similar haciendo las pruebas en un corsa wagon y encontre el problema... En la señal tenes un gran porte de corriente y la impedancia de entrada del LM es el problema en este caso... Ahi probe directamente con un capacitor, y no me gustaron muchos los resultados; Despues probe con un zener, una resistencia y capacitor, y mejoro la cosa... Igualmente, esta parte no es la que me preocupa, ya que me encontre con que mi encendido, es multichispa (dos bobinas) y este sistema no me sirve...
Lo encare con un micro y ahora solo me falta entender (no encuentro info) como funciona la señal que van a las bobinas, ya que tengo 2maza, 2positivo, sincronismo y me esta faltando otra señal que no me acuerdo ahora....
Les dejo parte del proyecto en PBP y PICAXE BASIC; Cuando tenga alguien que me de una mano explicando como funciona este encendido, termino el proyecto y lo subo aca mismo...
_*
Proyecto en PICAXE BASIC:*_


		Código:
	

    [COLOR=#00b050];*************************************************************
;******* Modulo Memo Eeprom - PICAXE DISPLAY 7 SEGMENTOS *******
;********* Controlador de Largada para autos 4 cilindros “BETA” ******* [/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050];*************************************************************[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050]; NOTA:[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050]; este programa emplea el commando eeprom, pero bien puede ser reformado y reemplazado [/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050]; por el comando “writei2c 0,()” para guardar el dato de las revoluciones, y emplear el comando [/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050]; “readi2c 0,()” y “debug” para leer estos datos almacenados[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050];***************************************************************[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050];*************** Config variables *********************************        [/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        SYMBOL  REVO      = W1 [/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        symbol  REVO1     = W2[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]symbol  REVO2     = W3[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        symbol  RPMalta   = w4          [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; RPMalta es una variable tipo word[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        symbol  RPMalta1  = w5[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        symbol  disparo   = b5          [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; disparo es una variable tipo byte[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        symbol  b_aux    = b7      [/COLOR]
  
  [COLOR=#00b050];************************************************* *********[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050];********* Configuracion para el LCD ****************************[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]SYMBOL  RS        = 2                                                  [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; 0 = Command   1 = Data[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        SYMBOL  E         = 3                                                    [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; 0 = Idle      1 = Active[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        SYMBOL  DB4       = 4                                                 [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; LCD Data Line 4[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        SYMBOL  DB5       = 5                                                 [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; LCD Data Line 5[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        SYMBOL  DB6       = 6                                                 [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; LCD Data Line 6[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        SYMBOL  DB7       = 7                                                 [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; LCD Data Line 7[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        SYMBOL  RSCMDmask = %00000000                     [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; Select Command register[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        SYMBOL  RSDATmask = %00000100                       [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; Select Data register[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        SYMBOL  get       = b11[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        SYMBOL  tbyte     = b12[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]SYMBOL  rsbit     = b13[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050];*****************************************************[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050];********* Config Entradas - Salidas *****************[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]SYMBOL boton_cntlarg = input0                                      [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050];BOTON CONTROLDOR LARGADA[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]SYMBOL boton_enter = input1                                         [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050];BOTON PULSADOR ENTER[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]SYMBOL boton_subir = input6                                          [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050];BOTON PULSADOR SUBIR[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]SYMBOL boton_bajar = input2                                          [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050];BOTON PULSADOR BAJAR[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]SYMBOL ENTRADA_CONTADOR = input7[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050];*****************************************************[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050];*******************  Programa   *********************[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050];*****************************************************[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]PowerOnReset:[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        RPMalta = 2500                     [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; Configuramos las RPM default que se veran en el display[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        GOSUB InitialiseLcd[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]grabar:                                                     [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]                               ; arranca el sistema pidiendo configurar [/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]if boton_enter = 1 then grabarC                                        [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; pulsador para guardar el dato configurado[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]if boton_subir = 1 then sumar3                                         [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; pulsador para incrementar valor[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]if boton_bajar = 1 then restar3                                         [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; pulsador para decrementar valor[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]EEPROM 6,("Prog Cnt Largada")[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        FOR get = 6 TO 22[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]          READ get,tbyte[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]          GOSUB SendDatatbyte[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        NEXT[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]Mensaje_2da_lineaA:[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        tbyte = $C0                       [/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        GOSUB SendCmdtbyte[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]EEPROM 23, ("PROG RPM=")       [/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        FOR get = 23 TO 31[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]          READ get,tbyte[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]          GOSUB SendDatatbyte[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        NEXT[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]       bintoascii RPMalta,b0,b1,b2,b3,b4           [/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]tbyte = $CC  'pone el cursor en la posicion 20[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]GOSUB SendCmdtbyte[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]          FOR GET = 0 TO 3[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]         lookup GET, (b1,b2,b3,b4), tbyte[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]         gosub SendDatatbyte[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]         next GET   [/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]  pause 100[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]goto grabar[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]  restar3:[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399] let RPMalta = RPMalta - 1 [/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399] goto grabar[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]  sumar3:[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399] let RPMalta = RPMalta + 1 [/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399] goto grabar[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]  grabarC:[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399] gosub soltar[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399] write 103,RPMalta[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]if boton_enter = 1 then visor [/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399] goto grabarC[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]PM_Prog:[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399] RPMalta = 2500[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399] gosub soltar[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399] soltar:[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]pause 150[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399] soltar2:[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399] If boton_bajar = 1 then soltar2[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399] If boton_subir = 1 then soltar2[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399] If boton_enter = 1 then soltar2[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]pause 100[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399] return[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050];*****************************************************[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050];********************  Función   *********************[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050];*****************************************************[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]visor:                                                                      [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; Terminado el 1er paso y ya configurado el sistema[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]GOSUB InitialiseLcd                                             [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; inicializamos el LCD y…[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]main:                                                                      [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; Arrancamos el programa principal[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]          EEPROM 32,(" Prog    RPM ")                   [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; anclamos en el LCD la palabra " Prog    RPM "[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]FOR get = 32 TO 45[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]          READ get,tbyte[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]GOSUB SendDatatbyte                              [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; y la imprimimos en la 1era línea del LCD[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]          NEXT[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]bintoascii RPMalta,b0,b1,b2,b3,b4           [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; convertimos el valor de BIN a ASCII[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]tbyte = $C3                                                          [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050];ponemos el cursor en la posicion 20[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]GOSUB SendCmdtbyte[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]         FOR GET = 0 TO 3[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]         lookup GET, (b1,b2,b3,b4), tbyte[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]gosub SendDatatbyte                                [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; e imprimimos en la posición 20 del LCD el valor[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]         next GET [/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399] debug[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        count 7, 125, REVO                [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; contamos la cantidad de pulsos del vehiculo en un lapso de 125mS [/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        REVO1 = REVO / 4                  [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050];[/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]y los guardamos en la variable REVO… cada 4 pulsos, obtenemos[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        REVO2 = REVO1/2 * 240      [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; dos ciclo completo del motor y las llevamos a un minuto[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]bintoascii REVO2,b0,b1,b2,b3,b6                [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; las guardamos desglosando[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]tbyte = $CC                                                             [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050];ponemos el cursor en la posicion 20[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]GOSUB SendCmdtbyte                                        [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050] ; e imprimimos el valor en la segunda linea del LCD[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]FOR GET = 0 TO 3[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]          lookup GET, (b1,b2,b3,b6), tbyte[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]          gosub SendDatatbyte[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]          next GET   [/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399] if boton_cntlarg = 1 then cnt_largada[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]goto main[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]cnt_largada:                                                       [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; en esta sección del programa armamos el comparador[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]          if REVO2 < RPMalta then main             [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; si las RPM son menores a las configuradas salta a[/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]main[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]          iF REVO2 > RPMalta then corte1          [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; si las RPM son mayores a las configuradas salta a corte1[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]          return[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]corte1:                                                                 [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; en esta sección armamos el oscilador para el corte[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]EEPROM 46,("CORTE")                                     [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050];anclamos la palabra corte en el LCD[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]FOR get = 46 TO 51[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]          READ get,tbyte[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]          GOSUB SendDatatbyte                           [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; e imprimimos[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]          NEXT[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]          For disparo= 1 to 3[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]          high 0 [/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]          pause 500[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]         low 0[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]         next[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]goto main[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050];***************************************************       [/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050];*********Subprograma para el CONTROL LCD ************[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050];***************************************************[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]    InitialiseLcd:[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        FOR get = 0 TO 5[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]          READ get,tbyte[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]          GOSUB SendInitCmdtbyte[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        NEXT[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        EEPROM 0,( $33 )                                   [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; %0011---- %0011----   8-bit / 8-bit[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        EEPROM 1,( $32 )                                  [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050] ; %0011---- %0010----   8-bit / 4-bit[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        EEPROM 2,( $28 )                                    [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; %00101000 %001LNF00   Display Format[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        EEPROM 3,( $0C )                                    [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; %00001100 %00001DCB   Display On[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        EEPROM 4,( $06 )                                    [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; %00000110 %000001IS   Cursor Move[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050]                            ; L : 0 = 4-bit Mode    1 = 8-bit Mode[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050]                            ; N : 0 = 1 Line        1 = 2 Lines[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050]                            ; F : 0 = 5x7 Pixels    1 = N/A[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050]                            ; D : 0 = Display Off   1 = Display On[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050]                            ; C : 0 = Cursor Off    1 = Cursor On[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050]                            ; B : 0 = Cursor Steady 1 = Cursor Flash[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050]                            ; I : 0 = Dec Cursor    1 = Inc Cursor[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050]                            ; S : 0 = Cursor Move   1 = Display Shift[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        EEPROM 5,( $01 )                                      [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; Clear Screen[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        RETURN[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]    SendInitCmdtbyte:[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        PAUSE 15                                                    [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; Delay 15mS[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]    SendCmdtbyte:[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        rsbit = RSCMDmask                                  [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; Send to Command register[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]    SendDatatbyte:[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        pins = tbyte & %11110000 | rsbit          [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; Put MSB out first[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        PULSOUT E,1                                              [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; Give a 10uS pulse on E[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        pins = tbyte * %00010000 | rsbit           [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; Put LSB out second[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        PULSOUT E,1                                              [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; Give a 10uS pulse on E[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]        rsbit = RSDATmask                                    [/COLOR][COLOR=#00b050]; Send to Data register next[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#003399]RETURN   [/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050];********************************************************************[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050];Nota:  No conectar del la señal del vehículo proveniente del CDI directamente al [/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050]; puerto del microcontrolador, ya que es una señal de 12V y de una corriente elevada.[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050]; En este caso, al ser una versión BETA, estamos implementando un simple relay para [/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050]; cortar el neutro que va a la bobina de encendido. Este relay, puede ser reemplazado [/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050]; Por un NPN siempre y cuando tengamos a mano los datos del porte de corriente que[/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050]; tenemos en la carga (bobina)… Tener en cuenta, que este sistema es solo para [/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050]Vehículos con una sola bobina y no dos como lo suelen tener los CORSA, SUSUKY FUN, [/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050];entre otros…. [/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#00b050];*************************** FIN PROGRAMA ***************************[/COLOR]

_*Proyecto en PBP:
*_


		Código:
	

'****************************************************************
'*  Name    : UNTITLED.BAS                                      *
'*  Author  : Martin A. Torres Fortelli                         *
'*  Notice  : Copyright (c) 2010 Escuela Tecnica Virtual        *
'*          : All Rights Reserved                               *
'*  Date    : 03/09/2010                                        *
'*  Version : 1.0                                               *
'*  Notes   :                                                   *
'*          :                                                   *
'****************************************************************
device RC

define LCD_DREG    PORTB
define LCD_DBIT    4
DEFINE LCD_RSREG   PORTB
DEFINE LCD_RSBIT   3
DEFINE LCD_EREG    PORTB
DEFINE LCD_EBIT    2
define ADC_BITS    8
define ADC_CLOCK   3
DEFINE ADC_SAMPLEUS 10
;*******************************************************************
;********************* Config I/0 etc ******************************
ADCON1 = %00001110                       
Symbol boton_uno = PORTC.0          ;BOTON PULSADOR UNO
symbol boton_ctrlRPM = PORTC.3      ;BOTON CONTROLADOR DE LARGADA
symbol boton_enter = PORTC.5        ;BOTON PULSADOR ENTER
SYMBOL boton_subir = PORTC.6        ;BOTON PULSADOR SUBIR
SYMBOL boton_bajar = PORTC.7        ;BOTON PULSADOR BAJAR

ent_RPM var portb.0                 ;Entrada de señal PWM
btn_1 var portC.0                   ;BOTON PULSADOR UNO
led_G var portC.2                   ;BOTON PULSADOR TRES
btn_CRPM var portC.3                ;BOTON CONTROLADOR DE LARGADA
enter var portC.5                   ;BOTON PULSADOR ENTER
bsubir var portC.6                  ;BOTON PULSADOR SUBIR
bbajar var portC.7                  ;BOTON PULSADOR BAJAR
releC var portC.4                   ;Salida relay corte RPM
led var portC.1                     ;Salida indicador LED
     
linea1 con $80
linea2 con $C0
       
temp VAR byte                       ; Byte Variable temporal
Cnt VAR word                        ; Cnt es una variable tipo byte
RPMalta var word                    ; RPMalta es una variable tipo word
RPMbaja var word                    ; RPMbaja es una variable tipo word
RPMaviso var word
lamda var byte

x var byte                          ; x es una variable tipo byte
x1 var byte                         ; x1 es una variable tipo byte
revo var word                       ; revo es una variable tipo word
disparo var byte                    ; disparo es una variable tipo byte

eeprom 0, [22,26]

;**********************************************************************
;********************** Cuerpo del programa ***************************
;**********************************************************************

ini1:
        lcdout $FE,1
        lcdout $FE, linea1,"Controlador de"
        LCDOUT $FE,$C3, "RPM V0.2a"
        pause 1000
        gosub loop

;*******************************************************************************
;******************* Visor simple de RPM ***************************************
;** Esta funcion, solo se emplea para monitorizar las RPM , el sensor Lambda****
;********************** y las opciones de config o control *********************
;*******************************************************************************
                
LOOP:
     ADCIN 0,lamda
     count portb.0, 125, revo
       revo= (revo / 4)/2 * 240 
     LCDOUT $FE,1,"RPM=",dec revo," L=",dec lamda      
     LCDOUT $FE,linea2,"En=CtrL 1=ProgCL"
     temp = 0
     BUTTON boton_enter, 0, 255, 0, temp, 1,PM_CL          ;boton_uno = PORTC.0
     temp = 0
     BUTTON boton_uno, 0, 255, 0, temp, 1,PM_Prog
     GOTO LOOP   
      
     

 
control_rpm:
count portb.0, 125, revo
       revo= (revo / 4)/2 * 240
LCDout $FE,1,"CONTROL LARGADA"
pause 100
if PORTC.3 = 1 then PM_CL
if revo > RPMbaja then
lcdout $FE,$c0,"RPM=",dec revo
high releC 
pause 250
low releC
endif 
goto control_rpm

;**---------------------------------------------------------**   
;**---------------------------------------------------------**
;**---------------------------------------------------------**

PM_CL:
       ADCIN 0,lamda
       count portb.0, 125, revo
       revo= (revo / 4)/2 * 240 
       LCDOUT $FE,1,"RPM=",dec revo," L=",dec lamda       
       lcdout $FE,$c0,"C=",dec RPMalta," CL=",DEC RPMbaja
       pause 100
       if PORTC.3 = 0 then control_rpm
       if enter= 0 then LOOP       
       gosub visor
       gosub control2
       GOTO PM_CL

;**---------------------------------------------------------** 
;**---------------------------------------------------------**
;**---------------------------------------------------------** 

visor:
       IF revo > RPMaviso then disparoLED
       if revo < RPMaviso then disparoLED_V
       if PORTC.3 = 0 then control_rpm
       if enter = 0 then LOOP
       pause 100
       return
disparoLED_V:
       temp = 0
      if boton_enter = 0 then LOOP
      high led_G : Low led
      pause 100
      low led_G
      goto control1
       
disparoLED:  
temp = 0
         
       high led : low led_G
       pause 100
       low led
       goto control1
control1:
       IF revo > RPMalta then corte1
       goto PM_CL       

;**---------------------------------------------------------**  
;**---------------------------------------------------------**
;**---------------------------------------------------------**  
   
control2:   
       if PORTC.3 = 0 then control_rpm
      if enter = 0 then LOOP  
       IF revo > RPMalta then corte1
       return

;**---------------------------------------------------------**   
;**---------------------------------------------------------**
;**---------------------------------------------------------**    

corte1:
LCDout $FE,1,"CORTE"
For disparo= 1 to 3
high releC 
pause 500
low releC
next
goto PM_CL

;****************************************************************
;********************** Seccion de Prog RPM *********************
;****************************************************************

 PM_Prog:
 RPMalta = 19500
 RPMbaja = 3500
 RPMaviso = 4000
 gosub soltar

;**---------------------------------------------------------**   
;**---------------------------------------------------------**
;**---------------------------------------------------------**

 grabar1:
 lcdout $FE,1,"Prog Visor Led" 
 lcdout $FE,$c0,"LED=",dec RPMaviso,"RPM"                                                        
 pause 100
 if bbajar = 0 then restar1
 if bsubir = 0 then sumar1
 if enter = 0 then grabarA
 goto grabar1
 
 restar1:
 RPMaviso = RPMaviso - 5
 goto grabar1
 
 sumar1:
 RPMaviso = RPMaviso + 5
 goto grabar1
 
 grabarA:
 gosub soltar
 write 0, RPMaviso
 
;**---------------------------------------------------------**   
;**---------------------------------------------------------**
;**---------------------------------------------------------**

 grabar2:
 lcdout $FE,1,"Prog Corte RPM" 
 lcdout $FE,$c0,"Corte=",dec RPMalta,"RPM"                                                        
 pause 100
 if bbajar = 0 then restar2
 if bsubir = 0 then sumar2
 if enter = 0 then grabarB
 goto grabar2
 
 restar2:
 RPMalta = RPMalta - 5
 goto grabar2
 
 sumar2:
 RPMalta = RPMalta + 5
 goto grabar2
 
 grabarB:
 gosub soltar
 write 0, RPMalta

;**---------------------------------------------------------**   
;**---------------------------------------------------------**
;**---------------------------------------------------------**

 grabar3:
 lcdout $FE,1,"Prog Ctrl larg" 
 lcdout $FE,$c0,"Corte=",dec RPMbaja,"RPM"                                                        
 pause 100
 if bbajar = 0 then restar3
 if bsubir = 0 then sumar3
 if enter = 0 then grabarC
 goto grabar3
 
 restar3:
 RPMbaja = RPMbaja - 5
 goto grabar3
 
 sumar3:
 RPMbaja = RPMbaja + 5
 goto grabar3
 
 grabarC:
 gosub soltar
 write 3, RPMbaja
 goto LOOP
 
 soltar:
 high led
 pause 150
 low led
 
 soltar2:
 If bbajar = 0 then soltar2
 If bsubir = 0 then soltar2
 If enter = 0 then soltar2
 pause 100
 return
 end
 ;**---------------------------------------------------------**   
;**---------------------- FIN PROGRAMA ----------------------**
;**---------------------------------------------------------**

_*Nota:*_ Ambos proyectos, manejan un display lcd 16x2 en el cual podemos ver el valor de la zonda Lamda y por intermedio de un pulsador, programamos las RPM del controlador de largada, shift light y corte...
Ambos dos son una beta, y de seguro, hay algunas cositas que cambiar (tiempos, etc etc), pero la base esta... Aca les dejo el diagrama de lo que ya esta hecho y funciona para encendidos normales... sumado a una miscelanea que se me ocurio sumarle para exitar un reloj con aguja... pero esta parte sera la version BETA2...


----------



## tinchobrc

hola! primero que nada interesante el pcb, voy a intentar hacerlo. pero
una consulta,en la lista de materiales pide una tira de 2 pines + jumper.. a que se refiere con jumper? y en qe difiere tenerlo o no? Muchas Gracias!


----------



## torres.electronico

hay algun error en tu tipografia?


tinchobrc dijo:


> hola! primero que nada interesante el pcb, voy a intentar hacerlo


Creo que tanto el autor del tema, como los que aportaron mas datos, se esmeraron, esforzaron bastante como para que con poca humildad, venga alguien a cancherear sin saber que es un simple jumper  ... Osea, si sos tan bueno diseñando PCB, creo que tambien seria muy bueno diseñandolo al equipo completo sin los jumper que ni idea tenes que son... no?
Volviendo al tema original, si alguien tiene el diseño del PCB en wizard, si me hace la gauchada de compartirmelo, les subo la reforma que sustituye los relay por transistores...


----------



## Introtuning

Torres me parese que ese comentario esta fuera de lugar.En ningun momento hizo alarde de ser buen diseñador de pcb ni nada por el estilo.Creo que deves releer el mensaje de Tinchobrc y darte cuenta.
No es manera de recibir a alguien que inicia en el forjo9 no me lo tomes a mal.

"Nadie nacio sabiendo no?"

Tincho La tira de pines seguro la conoces y los jumpers son puentes simplemente.
Alguna ves miraste una lectora de cd o disco rígido???Atras tiene una clavija de puente 
(jumper) para seleccionar el modo de trabajo del aparato en la pc.
Su funcion es el de poner en puente dos pistas o no.
Seria una especie de interruptor fijo.o lo pones o no.

Si no me equivoco en el pcb de mariano ese jumper es para celeccionar el modo barra o punto de la escala de leds.SI pones un enterruptor en esos pines podes celeccionar el modo desde fuera de la placa.

Mira los videos que se muestra bien claro como es el modo punto y el modo barra.

PS:Si no me equivoco eso esta aclarado en el PDF buscalo.Y trata de leerlo completo que estan todas las respuestas a lo mas comun que surge.

Saludos


----------



## colmenares58

me dsculpan la pregunta e antemano para que es el pulsador gracias y control de largada


----------



## facumelli10

como andan?...quisiera saber si alguien me puede decir cual de de todos los preset es el que regula el corte? y hasta cuantas vuelta tira este corte?saludos


----------



## tinchobrc

Hola, primero que nada, te equivocas torres, creo que antes de hablar como hablaste, deberias haber contestado, por ahi me comi la coma despues de, "primero que nada(,) interesante. .bla bla" .. la verdad demasiado bueno el circuito, sino no me hubiera molestado en comentar, 
Gracias Intro por la buena onda, me aclaraste la duda, porque donde compre los materiales, el tipo no me entendia que queria decir con "jumper"... otra consulta,  con los Dot/Bar , hacia donde se conectan.. porque me faltan esos nomas, llave selectora? 
una vez mas gracias!


----------



## Introtuning

colmenares58 dijo:


> para que es el pulsador gracias y control de largada



El pulsador es para activar el control de largada que lo que hace es limitar las rpm en cierto regimen.
Osea en una picada de 1/4 de milla vos tenes que salir en una cantidad de rpm para que tu motor no se quede sin fuersa al salir pero que tampoco quedes patinando en la largada.

Ese corte lo que hace es limitar las rpm de tu motor para obtener la mejor salida en primera.



facumelli10 dijo:


> cual de de todos los preset es el que regula el corte? y hasta cuantas vuelta tira este corte?saludos



No hay preset para el corte.Lo que haces es variar el CAP para darle la intermitencia al corte.
Y lo de las rpm no hay un valor justo pues el tacometro esta hecho para medir en una escala variable
osea que vos primero varias la escala para marcar un régimen de motor no una cantidad exacta de rpm.
Lo que haces es Ponerlo antes de que tu moto empiece a fallar entendes??Ese seria el punto maximo de rpm de tu motor.
Y el corte lo pones donde te guste.Pero la idea es que lo pongas en el maximo de regimen del motor.Despues tenes el de largada que ese si va en bajas vueltas.Mas por el medio. 
Espero me entiendas che



tinchobrc dijo:


> con los Dot/Bar , hacia donde se conectan.. porque me faltan esos nomas, llave selectora?
> una vez mas gracias!


Depende, en si en esos dos pines va el jumper.
COn jumper esta en modo barra y sin en modo punto.
Si vos queres que sea selecionable conectas una llave comun de dos patas y listo.
Osea si esta el interruptor puesto seria barra si lo desconectas seria punto.
Pero si solo lo quieres en modo barra pones el jumper sin ninguna llave y listo.No se si se entiende.Es cuestion de gustos



tinchobrc dijo:


> por ahi me comi la coma despues de, "primero que nada(,) interesante. .bla bla" ..
> una vez mas gracias!



Creo que ese fue el problema.Aunque no es un erro taaaan grave che.es una coma que dio a comfucion.Pero antes de retar a alguien leamos treinta veces los mensajes, pues corrigiendo  asi, se puede ofender :enfadado: a gente que quiere participar en este foro.

No lo tomes a mal torres.Es solo una observacion che.


----------



## facumelli10

gracias por la respuesta "introtuning" eso lo de los capacitores ya lo sabia (gracias por aclarar igual) pero entonces los preset que funcion cumplen, los dejo siempre en una sola posicion o en que me ayuda regular los preset? esa es la duda que tengo, talvez no fui claro jaja.Espero respuestas y gracias por la buena onda jaja.saludos


----------



## fenixchalamadre

colmenares58 dijo:


> me dsculpan la pregunta e antemano para que es el pulsador gracias y control de largada



Mira este enlace: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Par_motor
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Momento_de_fuerza
si prestas atencion a tu auto o moto en algun punto de las rpm empiza a empujar mas, o mas rapido tira las vueltas y luego deja de empujar ej: mi moto (kawasaki serpico) la acelero y empieza a empujar (o tira las vueltas mas rapido)a unas 5500rpm y deja de empujar a unas 10500rpm auque sigue hasta las 12000rpm , osea el regulador de largada lo puse en 5500rpm + o - cosa de que cuando pique ya este empujando con el mejor par motor.
y la luz de cambio la coloque a 10500 + o - que es cuando el motor deja de empujar y me indica que debo poner otro cambio, asi mantengo el motor simpre al palo 

¿Qué es torque?
El torque es la fuerza aplicada en una palanca que hace rotar alguna cosa. Al aplicar fuerza en el extremo de una llave se aplica un torque que hace girar las tuercas. En términos científicos el torque es la fuerza aplicada multiplicada por el largo de la palanca (Torque = F x D) y se mide comúnmente en Newton metro.

Dentro del motor de un vehículo los gases de combustión generan una presión dentro de los cilindros que empuja los pistones con determinada fuerza hacia abajo que es transmitida hacia el cigüeñal haciéndolo girar debido al torque generado.

¿Qué es potencia?
La potencia es la rapidez con que se efectúa un trabajo, es decir, el trabajo por unidad de tiempo (Potencia = Trabajo / tiempo). Tomando los conceptos básicos de física sabemos que Trabajo = fuerza x distancia, que son precisamente las unidades del torque. Además sabemos que la velocidad rotacional de un motor se mide en rpm (cuyas unidades son 1/min.). Entonces si multiplicamos el torque por las rpms del motor tenemos F X D / tpo que es precisamente la potencia.

Si utilizamos una palanca de 1 m y aplicamos una fuerza de 1 N en el extremo estaremos aplicando un torque de 1 N m. ¿Pero sería posible hacer girar esta palanca a 3000 rpm? Pues esto es precisamente lo que hace el motor de su vehículo.

Ahora que conocemos el torque y la potencia, ¿Cómo los aprovecho en mi vehículo?
En todos los motores de combustión interna el torque no es constante, depende de la velocidad de giro del motor (rpm). Normalmente inicia con un torque muy bajo, aumenta paulatinamente hasta alcanzar un máximo y posteriormente vuelve a caer. La potencia al ser el resultado de la multiplicación del torque y las rpm tiene un comportamiento similar aunque la potencia máxima se alcanza a una mayor velocidad de giro del motor debido a que a pesar de que el torque ya no se encuentra en su máximo este es compensado por el aumento de la velocidad del motor, la potencia finalmente cae cuando el torque es definitivamente muy bajo y no puede ser compensado por la velocidad de giro del motor.

Desde el punto de vista del conductor, el torque es el responsable de empujar el vehículo o bien de acelerarlo. El torque es esa sensación en el respaldo al pisar el acelerador. El torque máximo se alcanza en aquel punto del tacómetro en donde la sensación de aceleración es máxima. Si usted quiere remolcar una carga o subir una cuesta, se recomienda mantener el motor en su régimen de giro de máximo torque.

La potencia no está ligada directamente con la aceleración del vehículo, sino más bien, es una medida de cuánto dura la aceleración o esa sensación de empuje. Una vez que se ha alcanzado el torque máximo el vehículo empieza a acelerar contundentemente hasta cierto punto en el tacómetro en donde el vehículo ya no acelera con la misma intensidad, el punto en el tacómetro hasta el cual el vehículo logra acelerar contundentemente es el de máxima potencia. Si usted quiere realizar rebases en la carretera se recomienda colocar una marcha tal que el tacómetro caiga en el punto de máximo torque y de ahí acelerar hasta el punto de máxima potencia.


¿Qué es más importante el torque o la potencia?

Depende. Cada motor se diseña según el uso que se le pretende dar. Si lo que se desea es un vehículo de carga con un motor fuerte o bien un vehículo que responda bien en ciudad a bajas rpm, entonces se deberá buscar un alto torque aunque la potencia no sea muy alta. Por lo contrario, si lo que se desea es un vehículo con capacidad de ser revolucionado para responder en autopista a altas velocidades, entonces se deberá buscar potencia aunque el torque no sea muy alto.

sencillo no?


----------



## Introtuning

facumelli10 dijo:


> los preset que funcion cumplen, los dejo siempre en una sola posicion o en que me ayuda regular los preset?



Tenes tres preset.
1º:Los dos del margen inferior izquierdo regulan el principio y el final de la escala.
Osea enciende tu motor.(moto auto avion bicimoto lo que sea) Déjalo calentar hasta que tenga una marcha pareja. Empieza a regular el preset izquierdo hasta que en la escala encienda el primer led.
Luego de eso acelera la moto hasta que llegue a su punto máximo.Vas regulando el preset de la derecha para que la escala se llene por completo.
Revisa nuevamente la escala regulando pues suele correrse y de a poco vas a notar que la escala responde bien.

2º:el preset de arriba a la derecha es para regular el retardo del shiftlight.Osea lo regulas para que el shift no encienda antes de lo seteado.

Espero haber sido claro che un saludo.


----------



## facumelli10

muy buena tu respuesta "introtuning" se entinde todo. Osea que con lo unico que regulo el corte son con los capacitores y la llave selectrora verdad? y este corte llega mas o menos a la 7.500vueltas porque yo lo necesito para un auto de picadas y quiero ver si me va a andar joya, por eso insisto mucho con todo esto jajaja.saludos y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## colmenares58

fenixchalamadre gracias por el minicurso se que no es del foro por eso te pido donde me comunico para pedirte un gran favor respecto al tema, de otra parte mi pregunta de hoy es si hay forma de utilizar en vez de leds que indiquen la escala, utilizar aguja.


----------



## torres.electronico

Introtuning dijo:


> No lo tomes a mal torres.Es solo una observacion che.


 Es que ultimamente, vengo viendo que en varios topic´s, la gente entra como un camion sin frenos llevandose por delante a todos los que estan y terminan pidiendo las cosas con moño y todo  ...
En fin, disculpasssssssss... 
Introtuning...Ese chivito que tenes como avatar...es tuyo?Por casualidad se lo comprastes a un hombre que vivia en la calle Thompson?
Saludos


----------



## NecHi

Hola gente amiga, creo que es mi primer post, pero desde hace tiempo que visito el foro.
Me decidi a hacer este circuito, felicito a Nicolas, un muy buen laburo.
Voy al grano, arme el circuito, tengo un FIAT UNO hice la conexion  correspondiente, sacando el negativo del encendido, pasadon por el  circuito y luego al negativo de la bobina, pongo en marcha el auto,  arranca lo mas bien, pero el circuito no hace nada, tiene corriente pero  no funciona.

Me fume las 125 paginas, pero mas que orientarme me perdi mas :$, yo  baje el .zip de la primera pagina (7.10c) que tiene el pcb y la  explicasion todo en uno, yo segui ESTE circuito:



Revise todo y lo unico que encuentro mal es que puse otro valor de un  preset (en vez de 4k7 puse 22k, en el primero de abajo lado izq)

Pero luego reviso los PCB y las hojas que me imprimi y me encuentro que  en la segunda foto FALTA una resistencia y cambian los valores de los  preset...



Aca vuelve a aparecer la resistencia y nuevamente vuelven a cambiar los valores de los preset.


Realmente me perdi... les dejo unas imagenes de mi circuito ya terminado  pero confuso por que no se por donde empezar, para encontrar la  solucion 






Desde ya muchas gracias y perdonen las molestias.


----------



## tinchobrc

sabes nechi tengo la misma duda que vos, me encontre con esa resistencia fantasma, y nose en que puede variar... supongo que se coloca en caso de usar el control de largada, etc. haber si alguien nos orienta un poco...

Tambien tengo una duda, en la conexion de los led, los negativos de cada uno van a los pines no? y los positivos en serie que conectan a la bornera, mi duda es.. me puse a encender los led por separado y me encontre con que los naranjas y los rojos tienen los polo opuestos, es posible esto?

gracias de antemano..


----------



## NecHi

Hace esto, guiate por la foto que subio @xzibit08


Fijate que la resistencia de 22K esta. Yo tenia mal los preset, estaban mal los tres; los puse bien y me funciona el control de largada y el shift light con el limitador; la escala de led no prendio ninguna 
Mañana le meto mano de nuevo y les comento que onda.


----------



## Introtuning

torres.electronico dijo:


> Ese chivito que tenes como avatar...es tuyo?
> Saludos



no ojala fuera mio,yo tengo uno identico pero no enn  esas condiciones

Nechi  esa recistencia que marcas es para solucionar un problema con el led 9.
Ya se comento al respecto.
Lo  del preset pone los dos del mismo valor 4k7

Revisa el estado del 3914,si entran los pulsos en el pin 5 y cada componente.



tinchobrc dijo:


> en la conexion de los led, los negativos de cada uno van a los pines no? y los positivos en serie que conectan a la bornera, mi duda es.. me puse a encender los led por separado y me encontre con que los naranjas y los rojos tienen los polo opuestos, es posible esto?
> 
> gracias de antemano..


efectivamente.se conectan como comentaste
Menos mal que los probaste.Vos no le des bolilla a las patas.probalos uno por uno y conectalos asi en el taco.

Me paso de guiarme por las patas y después no andaban los rojos


----------



## NecHi

Gente, tengo que acelerar casi al MANGO (casi saturandolo al auto) para que se active recien la luz de testigo (shift light) y que se active el limitador de RPM. Que debo tocar/mover/ajustar para que esto sea un poco antes de saturarlo tanto... ¿Me explico?; Gracias.


----------



## enfiteitor

debes tocar, mover, ajustar los preset (potenciometros)
a mi no me estaba funcionando el circuito no hacia nada de nada y empeze a regular los potenciometros y ahi me dejo cortando y se puede regular algo el corte la frecuencia, aparte del condensador por medio de los potenciometros....
saludos


----------



## NecHi

Ya toque, movi y ajuste los preset y la escala de LED no prende ninguno en mi auto (fiat uno). (los leds probe uno por uno y funcionan); el shifh light y el control de largada andan perfectamente.

¿A alguno le paso? adjunto una imagen de mi circuito para orientarlos... para mi son los preset.



Gracias


----------



## xzibit08

Hola! 
Queria saber en que cable tengo que conectar el circuito para el corte?
aca les saque fotos al CDI a la moto..
Despues queria saber de que bobina abla? y donde la encuentro?..











Saludos!


----------



## Introtuning

La bobina es la de la foto che.El cable es el amarillo,lo cortas y lo conectas al pcb.y de la placa denuevo a la bobina.


----------



## xzibit08

Asi Puede ser que se conecte? o de que forma?


----------



## NovaKsc

hola. arme el circuito y apenas lo alimento se queda el led 10 siempre prendido, no corta, no prende el shift... no se que puede ser. si a alguno le paso y me puede decir que es lo agradezco.


----------



## Introtuning

xzibit08 dijo:


> Asi Puede ser que se conecte? o de que forma?



Perfecto che  así va conectado,ojo,si no toma señal dalo vuelta.pero isa esta bien

Neschi el shift y el corte funcionan  tomando como base la salida de cada led.asi que el3914 anda bien. revisaste bien el ramal de los led.
el positivo tiene alimentación.
cada led esta bien conectado.

no me andan los signos de pregunta jeje.Revisate eso


----------



## xzibit08

Para Regularle el Corte..Tengo q regularle los 3 Preset? o uno solo?

la llave selectora del limitador que vendria aser eso? es del corte o del shift?


----------



## tinchobrc

Hola de nuevo, recurro  a uds, porque ya me mande un moco antes, y murio la plaqueta, asi que la hice de nuevo, ahora me avivo y pregunto, pongo las fotos de mi bobina y el circuito...



la consulta es cual cable cortar?... el azul y negro de la derecha son los cables que vienen del modulo, esos no? 

Muchas Gracias de antemano!


----------



## NecHi

Fijate si te sirve esta imagen que hice... yo tengo encendido electronico.


----------



## tinchobrc

la entiendo mas o menos, yo tengo instalado tambien en el auto, el kit de fuego por el escape, y la conexion me imagino que debe ser igual, interrumpir el cable del modulo, y conectarlo con el de la plaqueta :s   (pregunta media boba, el negativo de la bobina es la misma que la masa?)


----------



## xzibit08

Hola! Introtuning!
queria decirte que ya lo conecte pero no me corta..escucho que el rele funciona pero no me ase las explociones..y cuando lo tengo acelerado a medio acelerador escucho que el rele anda, pero cuando le acelero un poco mas apreto el pulsador y no ase ningun corte porque sera eso? estaria haciendo algo mal? 
Saludos!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

xzibit, cortaste mal el cable de la señal, no tenes tacometro original en el auto/moto?? fijate y seguro que ahi si limita. revisa las conexiones

saludos


----------



## jahlive

Hola introtuning me llamo luciano y tengo 17 años,soy nuevo en el foro  y nose mucho de electronica ya que voy a una escuela tecnica y estoy en 5º año de automotores, se lo basico y estube leyendo mucho sobre el tema del tacometro de nicolau y esta muy bueno , en estos dias voy a comprar los materiales y lo voy a hacer para mi moto y te queria preguntar si tenes el circuito impreso y los materiales que utilizaste para hacer el medidor de nafta, desde ya mucha gracias porque vengo siguiendo todos los post del tema del taco y aprendi mucho leyendo gracias a todos los que comentaron el tema del taco de nicolau.
Te agradeceria que me respondas. Muchas graciias!


----------



## xzibit08

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> xzibit, cortaste mal el cable de la señal, no tenes tacometro original en el auto/moto?? fijate y seguro que ahi si limita. revisa las conexiones
> 
> saludos


 
Es un cuatriciclo zeta...tiene los leds de reversa y neutro nada mas


----------



## bebeto

xzibit08 dijo:


> Es un cuatriciclo zeta...tiene los leds de reversa y neutro nada mas


 
Entonces: ¿ Pusiste el circuito en serie o en paralelo a la bobina ?

(hay que conectarlo en serie)  (negativo bobina) -------[corte]-------(negativo)


----------



## Introtuning

xzibit08 dijo:


> escucho que el rele funciona pero no me ase las explociones..y cuando lo tengo acelerado a medio acelerador escucho que el rele anda, pero cuando aprieto el pulsador no ase ningun corte



Probaste invirtiendo los cables de la bornera?El rele es el correcto?Porque solo lo tenes que escuchar funcionar al presionar el boton o al acelerar a fondo.
El rele es normalmente  cerado.
Rebisa las pistas del rele y que sea el correcto.



jahlive dijo:


> tenes el circuito impreso y los materiales que utilizaste para hacer el medidor de nafta?


_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/315102/ _
El pcb no es el definitivo.pero es una guia.Digo guia porque cada uno lo pone como quiere no?
Yo lo hice chiquito porque me entraba en el tablero.Los leds los puse en la misma placa.combine usar una placa perforada asi lo acomodas a gusto..
Si tengo un tato lo paso en limpio y lo subo mas prolijo.
Cualquier duda escribi en ese tema o por MP.






En esa foto el medidor denafta esta a la mitad e!!






En ambos tableros el de nafta entra detras.


----------



## jahlive

che intro tuve un problemita no me deja ver las imagenes, se puede solucionar eso? gracias disculpa las molestias


----------



## tinchobrc

perdon por mi ignorancia, estuve viendo el datasheet del bc327, porque justamente nos hicieron hacer un trabajo para la escuela y usa los mismo que este,  el problema es que no nos habian dicho que las patas eran distintas al bc548, y resulta que a nadie le anduvo, (nunca probarlo antes con el tester u.u) , mi pregunta es... el 327 de este circuito va como esta en el esquema? o invertido?
Gracias de ante mano, y perdon por mi falta de conocimiento


----------



## jahlive

Bueno gente les quiero preguntar al que sepa y me pueda responder sobre el tema si serian tan buenos de explicarme como regulo el shift para que prenda en el led que quiero y vi en el dibujo del 2 esquema creo qe de donde salen los dos led para el shift hay una resistencia, de que valor es?
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## NovaKsc

jahlive dijo:


> led para el shift hay una resistencia, de que valor es?



Segun el esquema es de 1k

Y queria preguntar: se puede usar sin el led del shift? osea, que tenga los leds del taco, el corte, control de largada pero sin el led.


----------



## symbaa

que tal de nuevo..pregunto, para simular en el proteus, cuanta tensión le pongo en la entrada de la bobina??(supuestamente la de la moto)
mucas gracias che..!!


----------



## xzibit08

Introtuning dijo:


> Probaste invirtiendo los cables de la bornera?El rele es el correcto?Porque solo lo tenes que escuchar funcionar al presionar el boton o al acelerar a fondo.
> El rele es normalmente cerado.
> Rebisa las pistas del rele y que sea el correcto.


 
Aca te dejo las imagenes del rele y de las pistas..esta todo bien.
@xzibit08






Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

tinchobrc dijo:


> ...estuve viendo el datasheet del bc327...las patas eran distintas al bc548...


Ojo, los BC327/337 vienen con dos configuraciones de patas. Una es igual a la de la línea BC5xx y la otra invierte C y E, pero siempre mantienen la base al centro.

Fijate qué distribución de patas tienen tus transistores y ubicalos correctamente (si son iguales a los 5xx, van igual; si no, al revés). Lo bueno es que si tenés un lote de transistores iguales, las patas van igual en todos.
Y acordate de que el 327 es PNP, no como el 548 que es NPN 

Saludos.


----------



## NovaKsc

buenas, si alguien me puede responder... arme la plaquta 2 veces ya con todos componentes diferentes menos el LM3914 y me pasas que cuando lo alimento siempre me queda prendido el led 10 y cuando acelero no prenden los leds.

Alguien que ayude por favor :S


----------



## breaker

buenass,

arme por fin el 7.10c, lo unico que me falto es el rele...

lo he ido a provar con un ventilador de cpu y no enciende ningun led. he cambiado la res. variable de 4k7 a 2k2 y sigue sin encender.

el regulador de voltage trabaja bien y al lm3914 le llegan 9V. todas las conexiones estan bien echas.

que problema puede ser??

el ventilador de cpu no le da suficiente señal??

no se si tendra que ver pero el condensador electrolito de 4.7 es de 63V en vez de 25V...

saludos


----------



## tinchobrc

Cacho dijo:


> Ojo, los BC327/337 vienen con dos configuraciones de patas. Una es igual a la de la línea BC5xx y la otra invierte C y E, pero siempre mantienen la base al centro.
> 
> Fijate qué distribución de patas tienen tus transistores y ubicalos correctamente (si son iguales a los 5xx, van igual; si no, al revés). Lo bueno es que si tenés un lote de transistores iguales, las patas van igual en todos.
> Y acordate de que el 327 es PNP, no como el 548 que es NPN
> 
> Saludos.



hola, si eso me fije, pero como estoy viendo en todas las plaquetas de las personas que lo hicieron pusieron el 327 tal como indica el dibujo, el problema es que no me funciona para nada, me parece que estoy conectando mal los cables del modulo...


----------



## breaker

buenas pues no encuentro que tengo mal en el pcb..
os pongo los valores que me da el lm3914

pin 2 = 0 V
pin 3 = 9  V
pin 4 = 0 con el preset entero hacia las agujas del reloj y 1.75 al contrario.
pin 5 = 0 V este creo que es el que lleva la señal no??
pin 6 = 5.95 V dependiendo de como girar el preset
pin 7 = igual que el pin6.
pin 8 = preset abierto entero 9....
pin 9 = 9 V

si junto 6 con 5 para darle los 5 V a la señal se encienden todos los leds..

el problema es que no me llega señal al pin 5, esto de que puede ser? yo se poco de electronica y no se seguir.... el tema de pistas todas tienen continuidad al igual que los componentes.
como puedo testear el bc548? que seguro es el culpable....

saludos


----------



## bebeto

breaker dijo:


> buenas pues no encuentro que tengo mal en el pcb..
> os pongo los valores que me da el lm3914
> 
> pin 2 = 0 V
> pin 3 = 9 V
> pin 4 = 0 con el preset entero hacia las agujas del reloj y 1.75 al contrario.
> pin 5 = 0 V este creo que es el que lleva la señal no??
> pin 6 = 5.95 V dependiendo de como girar el preset
> pin 7 = igual que el pin6.
> pin 8 = preset abierto entero 9....
> pin 9 = 9 V
> 
> si junto 6 con 5 para darle los 5 V a la señal se encienden todos los leds..
> 
> el problema es que no me llega señal al pin 5, esto de que puede ser? yo se poco de electronica y no se seguir.... el tema de pistas todas tienen continuidad al igual que los componentes.
> como puedo testear el bc548? que seguro es el culpable....
> 
> saludos


 
Si no llega señal, y las pistas están bien... es un problema en el convertidor de Frec. revisá que conectaste bien el Transistor, y los diodos. yo tenía un problema parecido y era un corto en una pista. suertee


----------



## xzibit08

Hola! mnicolau!
queria decirte que ya lo conecte pero no me corta..escucho que el rele funciona pero no me ase las explociones..y cuando lo tengo acelerado a medio acelerador escucho que el rele anda, pero cuando le acelero un poco mas apreto el pulsador y no ase ningun corte porque sera eso? estaria haciendo algo mal? 

Introtuning ya me habia respondido..pero esta todo en orden..arrriva deje unas fotos.
 Saludos!


----------



## tinchobrc

lo acabo de probar con un cooler de pc, y no me funca.... testeando en unas de las patas, logro hacer la secuencia de luces hasta que se apaguen, pero no logro hacerlo andar como corresponde :s


----------



## Introtuning

Mediste el voltaje de los pulsos que tira el cooler??
No recuerdo cuanto era lo necesario para ese conversor.Lee que al principio lo decía.si no enciende es que tenes un V muy bajo en la señal.


----------



## tinchobrc

si es re bajo.. igual es un cooler qe salio 15p, voy a comprar otro mas grande, por ahi puede ser eso, igual , no entendi mucho la conexion en el auto, porque probe de mil maneras, y no tuvo caso, sabes vos como podria ser? subi una foto de mi bobina en la pagina anterior, que tiene 4 cables, (2 d los cuales van al modulo) Gracias Intro


----------



## maxi1330

yo conectado a un cooler lo pude hacer prender 3 leds nomas y era uno d*E* los chiquitos de un pentium 3


----------



## tinchobrc

maxi, me mostras alguna foto de tu circuito porfa? con el cooler conectado, haber si puedo encontrar la falla en el mio .


----------



## maxi1330

fijate q*UE* subi un video mas atras con el cooler conectado.. si no lo encontras decime que le saco una foto y la subo.


----------



## NovaKsc

Pregunta: alguien armo el circuito version 7.10c? le anduvo tal cual esta en los esquemas?

Gracias


----------



## breaker

alguno me puede hacer el favor de decirme como mido los V que emite el bc548 al recoger los pulsos del ventilador??

saludos


----------



## Introtuning

NovaKsc dijo:


> Pregunta: alguien armo el circuito version 7.10c? le anduvo tal cual esta en los esquemas?



Funciona perfectamente.



breaker dijo:


> alguno me puede hacer el favor de decirme como mido los V que emite el bc548 al recoger los pulsos del ventilador??



Medi con el tester en V, en el 1n4148 que esta abajo o directamente en el pin 5 del lm3914.mira la foto.
No recuerdo el valor exacto pero funcionaba entre 2 y 3v.Pero para estar mas seguro lee las primeras paginas que esta ese valor


----------



## tinchobrc

maxii.. si lo vi el video.. pero no se ve mucho, le sacas una foto dale? Gracias 

Intro: sabes que mido con el tester en el pin 5 y no me tira voltaje (creo que estoy midiendo bien, agujita roja positiva ahi, y negra a masa jaja), igual probe medir al reves y me tira 9v :S que onda? soy muy bruto o que?

abrazoo..


----------



## breaker

no llega nada en esa parte del 1n4148 antes tampoco pero antes del condensador de 47nf me marca cerca de 9 V.

he provado a meterle una pila con 1.2 V directamente por el pin 5 y funciona puedo escoger con el preset derecho hasta donde quiero que lleguen los leds. 

pero con el ventilador de cpu nada y he provado ya con 4 que tenia por aqui a cual mas grande jeje.

saludos


----------



## joqguaposoy

Muy buenas, ante todo saludos que soy nuevo por aqui, y felicitaros por la que habeis liado.

Quería preguntaros sobre la señal de las revoluciones, el problema es que tengo una moto 600cc de cuatro cilindros y no se de donde sacar la señas al circuito, aunque como lleva una aguja de revoluciones quizás pueda pillar la señal de ahí, que os parece?

Gracias.


----------



## Introtuning

breaker dijo:


> no llega nada en esa parte del 1n4148 antes tampoco pero antes del condensador de 47nf me marca cerca de 9 V.
> 
> he provado a meterle una pila con 1.2 V directamente por el pin 5 y funciona puedo escoger con el preset derecho hasta donde quiero que lleguen los leds.
> 
> pero con el ventilador de cpu nada y he provado ya con 4 que tenia por aqui a cual mas grande jeje.
> 
> saludos



prueva en el 1n4148 que esta justo arriba de la marca que hice.En el pin 5 no tenes V???



joqguaposoy dijo:


> lleva una aguja de revoluciones quizás pueda pillar la señal de ahí, que os parece?
> 
> Gracias.



Es lo mas probable pus los tacometros toman la señal de la bobia o directo del cdi.Señal vas a tener para lo led pero no la parte del corte,Pues solo tomas señal.no la cortas entiendes?


----------



## breaker

Introtuning dijo:


> prueva en el 1n4148 que esta justo arriba de la marca que hice.En el pin 5 no tenes V???



al pin 5 no llega nada y tampoco en ninguna de las dos bandas del diodo, tambien he comprovado esos dos diodos y estan bien.

donde marcaste y los otros circulos amarillos hay me pilla 0.

pero en el circulo verde y toda esa pista hasta el condensador tiene 9 V eso es normal??

tambien en el 1n4148 el 1º por arriba  el que le llega la señal del cooler me da 15.3 mv
al igual que la base del bc548.

que puede estar fallando por hay? me estoy volviendo loco


saludos y gracias


----------



## facumelli10

Muchachos como andan?...les comento que estoy contento porque acabo de probar el corte y me anda joyita!!!!!!, pero el corte me cortaba en el primer punto a 1.000vueltas y en el segundo punto a 1.500vueltas, Alguin me podria decir porque me corta a tan pocas vueltas siendo que en los videos que subio mariano nicolau le corta a 3.500 y despues a 4.5000 o 5.000(en el video del Fiat uno), que tengo que hacer? y como puedo hacer tambien para que me corte a mas de 5.000vueltas?
  Yo lo probe un Fiat 125.
  Espero respuestas y desde ya muchas gracias.Saludos.


----------



## bebeto

facumelli10 dijo:


> Muchachos como andan?...les comento que estoy contento porque acabo de probar el corte y me anda joyita!!!!!!, pero el corte me cortaba en el primer punto a 1.000vueltas y en el segundo punto a 1.500vueltas, Alguin me podria decir porque me corta a tan pocas vueltas siendo que en los videos que subio mariano nicolau le corta a 3.500 y despues a 4.5000 o 5.000(en el video del Fiat uno), que tengo que hacer? y como puedo hacer tambien para que me corte a mas de 5.000vueltas?
> Yo lo probe un Fiat 125.
> Espero respuestas y desde ya muchas gracias.Saludos.


 
Regulá los presets, si no mejora cambiá los presets por unos de 10k ( a mi me funciono )


----------



## jahlive

buuenas gente les queria contar que arme la pcb y la probe hoy en la moto pero nose si la conecte bien porque no puedo identificar el cdi, en una creo que lo habia conectado bien pero se prendian el led 4,5 y 7 y quedaban haci, probe de regular los presets y nada, ademas se calentaba mucho el 7809 y lo cambie, y hoy se calento y toco el capacitor que esta arriba el de 10 uf y no anda mas, que puede ser? y si me pueden explicar como conectarlo, tengo una mondial qj 110 , desde ya graciias!


----------



## facumelli10

Gracias por la respuesta "bebeto", yo no los regule porque me habian dicho que eran para regular los led por eso preguntaba, y bueno habra que conectarlo de nuevo y probar jajaj , pero no importa.
Despues subo unos videitos para que vean como anda jejejeje.Saludos.


----------



## tinchobrc

bebeto dijo:


> Regulá los presets, si no mejora cambiá los presets por unos de 10k ( a mi me funciono )



segun tengo entendido, es depende de que led tomaste la señal para el corte.


----------



## powersonic

como puedo conectar el tacometro a un auto naftero con inyeccion electronica, a una toyota corola mod 92 creo o era 96 jeje,


----------



## NovaKsc

Les cuento que despues de tanto renegar con esto lo pude hacer andar,cortar y prender el shift peeero tengo un pequeño problemita. La moto la dejo regulando y los leds se prenden casi todos y aunque regule los leds siempre quedan todos prendidos y cuando baja un poco las vueltas parpadea el ultimo led. Ya le cambie los preset (2k2 y 4k7) y no hay caso. si alguno me puede ayudar lo agradeceria.

bueno, cambio la situacion
Si alimento el circuito con una bateria de auto anda a la perfeccion, pero si lo alimento con la bateria que tengo en la moto (12v 7ah) anda como puse arriba...alguna idea?


----------



## bebeto

tinchobrc dijo:


> segun tengo entendido, es depende de que led tomaste la señal para el corte.


 

Eso es obveo... ( creo ) segun entiendo yo esa pregunta va a que en el máximo de la escala son las 1000RPM

O leí mal yo.. puede ser, ya que quiere que luego corte en varias posibilidades...

Ahora pregunto yo no...   ¿Para que esta el PDF de la primer página?


----------



## jahlive

Hola gente, bueno les queria contar que arme la pcb., creo q*U*e esta todo bien, pero cuando conecto una fuente de 9 v para probar los led nada mas aver si prenden todos bien, *Y* no me prenden ni el 1,2,3,4 y 7, qe puede ser? puede ser que el otro dia se calento mucho el 7809 y toco el capacitor de arriba , el de 10 uf 50v, puede ser eso? por favor le agradeceria su respuesta, chauu!

nadie me puede responder por favoor ?


----------



## joqguaposoy

Es lo mas probable pus los tacometros toman la señal de la bobia o directo del cdi.Señal vas a tener para lo led pero no la parte del corte,Pues solo tomas señal.no la cortas entiendes?[/QUOTE]

Genial entonces, la verdad es que el corte era lo unico que no quería.

Empezaré a montarlo y ya contaré, Gracias.


----------



## tinchobrc

Introtuning dijo:


> prueva en el 1n4148 que esta justo arriba de la marca que hice.En el pin 5 no tenes V???



yo no tengo V en el pin 5 u.u , hice la misma prueba que el con la pila, pero con el cooler nada


----------



## breaker

tinchobrc dijo:


> yo no tengo V en el pin 5 u.u , hice la misma prueba que el con la pila, pero con el cooler nada



Hola,

Yo estoy igual que tú, Prueba a ver sí te da las mismas mediciones que a mi, en mi anterior mensaje esta puesto. Aver si Lo hacemos andar jeje.

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning

NovaKsc dijo:


> La moto la dejo regulando y los leds se prenden casi todos y aunque regule los leds siempre quedan todos prendidos y cuando baja un poco las vueltas parpadea el ultimo led.



Pone la pata libre del preset de la derecha a 9v y cámbialo por uno de 50k.
Tenes demasiado alto el v e la entrada de señal.
A mi me paso eso.La señal de mi cdi es de 6v a 7v.

Mariano me ayudo con eso y salio andando.Cambia el preset de final de escala.El derecho de los 2 de abajo.


----------



## NovaKsc

Introtuning dijo:


> Pone la pata libre del preset de la derecha a 9v y cámbialo por uno de 50k.



a ver si entendi, la patita que esta libre la conecto a la salida del 7809 (para darle 9v) y le cambio el preset a uno de 50k?

Gracias por responder


----------



## joqguaposoy

Hola gente. El otro día surgió la posibilidad de que como mi moto tiene contador de revoluciones, pudiera sacar la señal de éste, aunque no tenga corte que es lo no me interesa. Les dejo unas fotos del contador para ver si pueden decirme si se puede sacar la señal de las revoluciones de ahí.

Otra cosa, mi moto acaba en 13000 rpm, habrá algún problemaq de configuración con el taco??

Gracias.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

busca el datasheet de ese integrado a ver que encontras. a vos lo qeu te interesa en este caso es como y donde toma la señal el tacometro original de tu moto, no como la procesa


----------



## joqguaposoy

UFF, el integrado es el TB9226AN, y buscando solo aparece el datasheet de TB9228 y aparece como "8-BIT CMOS MICROCONTROLLERS USERS MANUAL" con sus 462 páginas que me suenan a chino mandarín, suponiendo que sea ese el integrado que necesito. 

Te agradecería si pudieras darme una pista de por donde debo mirar te lo agradecería, Un saludo.


----------



## mnicolau

joqguaposoy dijo:


> Otra cosa, mi moto acaba en 13000 rpm, habrá algún problemaq de configuración con el taco??
> Gracias.



Hola, no vas a tener problemas porque se regula la escala a gusto con los presets.
Podés utilizar la misma señal que toma el contador original de la moto, no deberías tener problemas. 

Saludos


----------



## joqguaposoy

Gracias, sigo con la duda de donde podré tomar la señal del contador.
El circuito parece que funciona bien a falta de probarlo el una moto, variando la señal con pilas de 1,5v.
Quizás pueda medir la señal con un multímetro a la vez que revoluciono la moto, no os parece?


----------



## jahlive

Buenas gente, bueno les queria contar que arme la pcb y PARA MI esta todo en orden, pero cuando lo conecto a la bateria de la moto no prende ningun led, y los cables de la bobina y el cdi estan bien porque sino no arrancaria, y lo qe me pasa es qe cuando puenteo las dos patas externas del 7809( osea las dos menos la del medio) o la bornera del positivo con  el positivo que alimenta a todos los led prenden  de la mitad en adelante la escala de los led,probe de regular los dos preset y nada, los dos preset horizontales que tengo son de 4k7 no se que podra ser, me esta volviendo loco jaja encima no se demasiado de electronica. Les agradeceria que me ayuden, esta muy copado el tema .
  Graciias!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

si puenteas las 2 patas externas del 7809 estas metiendole la tesion de tu bateria al circuito, no actua el 7809, ya habras quemado algo?(integrado)


----------



## tinchobrc

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> si puenteas las 2 patas externas del 7809 estas metiendole la tesion de tu bateria al circuito, no actua el 7809, ya habras quemado algo?(integrado)



si puenteo 2 patas por ejemplo: pin 5 y 6 se prenden todos los leds y van bajando en secuencia (dependiendo el dot/bar que le ponga) , al hacer esto se puede quemar el integrado?

Gracias!


----------



## breaker

buenas.

alguno me puede ayudar en mi problema, aun no he dado con lo que falla estoy por tirar la plaquita ya jeje.


----------



## Introtuning

breaker dijo:


> buenas.
> 
> alguno me puede ayudar en mi problema, aun no he dado con lo que falla estoy por tirar la plaquita ya jeje.



Olvidate del cooler.Pon entre 3 y 4 v en la señal y veras si funciona o no.oconsigue una moto y listo.No es dificil conectarlo a la moto sin cortar cables.un par de cocodrilos y listo.


----------



## diegonitro

Hola,
Es posible tomar la señal para el cto, desde un bobinado sobre el cable de la bujía?


----------



## jahlive

Hola, en los pdf te explica como conectar la pcb para toamr la señal, va la bobina y el cdi conectados


----------



## mnicolau

diegonitro dijo:


> Hola,
> Es posible tomar la señal para el cto, desde un bobinado sobre el cable de la bujía?



Hola, sí, debería ser posible obtener los pulsos por inducción desde el cable de la bujía, hacé la prueba y comentá los resultados...

Saludos


----------



## torgod

hola, les cuentoq que arme el circuito y funciona pero tengo una duda, al pasar entre velocidades porque los leds no bajan?
se supone que al cambiar de velocidad para obtener mas velocidad el motor disminuye sus rpm y mi circuito sube en primera hasta los ultimos leds y no fluctua a menos que neutralice y deje bajar la las revoluciones del motor... los leds se apagan gradualmente como el motor baja de revoluciones pero rodando no


----------



## zeta_bola_1

hay un capacitor que se cambia para agilizar la escala, pero no recuerdo cual es


----------



## Introtuning

torgod dijo:


> hola, les cuentoq que arme el circuito y funciona pero tengo una duda, al pasar entre velocidades porque los leds no bajan?





> Q : Quisiera saber cuál de los capacitores hay que cambiar para que la escala de leds sea un poco más ágil. (cto 7.10c) y de
> que capacidad debe ser el mismo.
> A : El capacitor que hay que cambiar es el de 4.7[uF], bájalo y anda probando a gusto, con 2,2[uF] ya cambia bastante.
> Es el que se encuentra entre masa y el cátodo de uno de los diodos (1N4148)



Leamos el pdf que para eso se tomo el tiempo en hacerlo nicolau.

Son preguntas ya respondidas.


----------



## paqe

hola
m*E* gusto bastante el crcuito pero, yo quiero hacerlo con 20 leds (osea 2 lm3914 en cascada)
y sin el limitador de rpm
estuve realizando el circuito y quisiera q*UE* mnicolau m*E* pueda decir si es q*UE* esta bien o no..
gracias
esta en hecho en livewire
solo quiero saber si esta bien para empezar a realizarlo en plaqueta. ^^


----------



## elcucarachon

hola como va, no me lei las 129 paginas! pero seguramente alguien tiene que saber como es solo el shift light. quiero solamente eso, regular para que me prenda un solo led! gracias


----------



## breaker

buenas 

al final hice andar el circuito , tambien lo puse en el coche y funciona, los leds funcionan bien, lo unico que no va y es lo que me interesaba en realidad es el shift light.

hace falta puntear algun pin para que funcione el shift light o no hace falta, tambien decir que no tengo puesto el rele..

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

paqe dijo:


> hola
> m*E* gusto bastante el crcuito pero, yo quiero hacerlo con 20 leds (osea 2 lm3914 en cascada)
> y sin el limitador de rpm
> estuve realizando el circuito y quisiera q*UE* mnicolau m*E* pueda decir si es q*UE* esta bien o no..
> gracias
> esta en hecho en livewire
> solo quiero saber si esta bien para empezar a realizarlo en plaqueta. ^^



Hola paqe, revisá varias páginas atrás, subí el esquema del circuito para 20 y 30 leds, con posibilidad de regular las escalas.

Tu circuito parece correcto, aunque yo no usaría el 555 para limitar (si es que tenés pensado usarlo para eso), ya que no le das tiempo de funcionar. Ni bien se activa el led, el vehículo corta y bajan las rpm, inmediatamente se apaga el led activador y tu 555 ya no trabaja.

breaker, tenés que puentear el pin correspondiente al shift, con el led activador que desees de la escala.

Saludos


----------



## paqe

hola mnicolau
bueno el circuito yo creo q*UE* si esta bien, por q*UE* si lo hice basandome en los otros circuitos q*UE* hiciste de 20 leds.
y el 555 no es para limitar nada (ya que yo no quiero el limitador), sino que el 555 es solo para que el led del shift light titile cuando haya q*UE* pasar el cambio en la moto.
solo quiero saber si es que esta bien el circuito. 
por favor revisalo.
^^
gracias


----------



## joqguaposoy

Hola, he estado montando el esquema que paqe lanzó con 20 leds y va de lujo, aun no instalado pero ya acabado, el único problema es que la intensidad de los leds es un poco escasa. Tengo convertida la corriente a 5v y la verdad es que no si el lm3914 y el ne555 puede ir conectado a 12v directamente, seguiré documentandome...

Por cierto he adaptado ocho leds al shift light.


----------



## colmenares58

por favor diganme si el lm3914n-1  es igual al lm3914n porque reviso mi circuito y no hay nada mal pero no funciona, ahora los preset no son todos iguales?


----------



## mnicolau

colmenares58 dijo:


> por favor diganme si el lm3914n-1  es igual al lm3914n porque reviso mi circuito y no hay nada mal pero no funciona, ahora los preset no son todos iguales?



Si, es lo mismo, no anda por ahí tu problema. No son todos iguales los preset, hay un par de 4K7 horizontal y uno vertical de 22K.

PD: qué problema tenés con el circuito?



joqguaposoy dijo:


> Tengo convertida la corriente a 5v y la verdad es que no si el lm3914 y el ne555 puede ir conectado a 12v directamente, seguiré documentandome...



Claro que si, en sus respectivos datasheets tenés esa info.

Saludos


----------



## colmenares58

gracias no me funciona sino el led n. 9 pero se queda fijo, mi moto es electronica donde conecto la entrada de señal, denme un diagrama del relevo porque cuando conecto se produce corto


----------



## Introtuning

Buenas gente mi inquietud es muy sensiya.Arme un taco de los primeros de mariano el mas sensillo de todos para la smash de mi novia.La cuestion es que esta solo tira entre 0.3v y 0.7v del CDI.
Es esto normal???Alguien tiene esta moto???Shilera Smash 2005 110cc.
El problema es la señal pues en mi moto si funciona.
La señal es tan pobre que si conecto el pcb no arranca la moto.
Ya cambie la resistencia de la entrada por una equivalente pero sige siendo insuficiente la señal.

Resumiendo: Alguien sabe cual es el valor de los pulsos que manda el CDI en esta moto???Porque para mi menos de 1V es muuuuy poco.
Gracias


----------



## remm72

Hola!estoy armando el tacometro y me encuentro con la duda del *DOT/BAR! que es?* porque no se si se compra o que? estuve leyendo y no lo logro entender el tema de ese famoso dot/bar! (lei tambien el FAQ)

a proposito! consegui todo! menos el PRESET 4K7 HORIZONTAL? le pongo uno mas grande? que me recomiendan?

Espero sus respuestas!
sepan entender de que se poco de electronica! 

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Bienvenido al foro.

Dato clave (por si no lo buscaste en un traductor):

En inglés, Dot=Punto y Bar=Barra. ¿Ahora te imaginás de qué se trata?

Saludos.


----------



## remm72

Muchas gracias! por tu tiempo y tu paciencia! 

se la función que cumple y todo! si seleccionas uno van prendiendo sucesivamente los led y si selecciono el otro prenden de a 1.

pero lo que no me doy cuenta es que elemento coloco en esos dos agujeros que me quedan en la plaza!
eso nada mas! porque estuve viendo en las imágenes de algunas placas q ya estan hecha y tienen un elemento ahi! 

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Introtuning

Ya lo explique antes pero comento denuevo.Vos tenes ese SELECTOR para los modos punto y barra como comento cacho.Si supuestamente leiste toooooodo el hilo e incluso el FAQ tendrias que saber que puenteando esas dos pistas pones en barra y si las desconectas las pones en punto.
Osea no importa lo que va en esos huecos,sino su funcion.
*Si lo queres seleccionar desde fuera de4 la placa pones un simple interruptor on/off.
*Si lo queres seleccionar desde la placa pones una tira de 2 pines con un jumper para puentear.
*Si lo queres en modo punto dejalo sin nada.
*Si lo queres en modo barra solamente uni con lo que sea esas dos pistas entre si.
*Si lo queres a lo croto pones dos cables y los unis o separas jajajaja

PS:Jumper= puente.fijate en cualquier compactera o disco rigido que atras trae jumpers para seleccionar el modo de trabajo.


----------



## dandany

EeEH! que yo le puse una gotita de estaño uniedo los pines  !¬¬


----------



## remm72

INTROTUNING! fenomenal! muchísimas gracias! eso era lo que necesitaba! 

Muchas gracias por la explicación! jaja..

disculpa si te lo hice explicar de nuevo!

te molesto por ultima ves! no conseguí un preset de 4k7 horizontal!
cual le puedo poner para que me ande?
(tmb esta explicado anteriormente pero tampoco) me vendieron este:
















Me sirve ese para reemplazar el 4k7? 

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Remm, bienvenido al foro.

No se vé la imagen (yo por lo menos no la veo...). Conseguís de 5K? sino poné de 10K.

Saludos


----------



## remm72

*Hola Mnicolau!!*
 ya conseguí el de 5k! lo reemplazo por el de 4k7! 

y por el de 2k2 también? (el de 2k2 lo conseguí)

porque lei anteriormente que algunos reemplazaron los 2 preset por el de 5k! 

mi pregunta es: si andaría lo mismo con el de 5k y el de 2k2 ?(o uso los 2 preset de 5k? ) 

Gracias por responder! 

Saludos


----------



## pachy4318

Hola quisiera que me pasaran el circuito solo del limitador de rpm ya que me enredo mucho.
Ya que mi moto ya traee tacometro! Mi moto es una Italika 110cc Pero la standart.. Solo tiene arranque de pedal y quisiera saber si funciona para mi moto... gracias de antemano


----------



## Introtuning

remm72 dijo:


> mi pregunta es: si andaría lo mismo con el de 5k y el de 2k2 ?(o uso los 2 preset de 5k? )
> Saludos


Andar anda igual.Lo que cambia es el margen de regulación.Si con el de 2k2 no podes regular bien la escala y que funcione bien al 100% cambialo por ese de 5k,y si te sigue faltando regulación subís el de 2k2a mas de 5,ponele uno de 10k.Yo tuve que poner uno de 50k porque mi moto tiene una señal de cdi Muy alta



pachy4318 dijo:


> Hola quisiera que me pasaran el circuito solo del limitador de rpm ya que me enredo mucho.



El tema es que para tener el limitador o hace falta cambiar nada del circuito pues solo le sacas los led y lo selectores para shift light y largada dejando solo el selector ara el corte de rpm.

Sin la parte del rele y algun preset de shft sacas todo menos el taco pero al reves no se puede.No podes sacar lo del taco y dejar el corte pues este depende si o si del LM3914.
Mi recomendacion es que lo armes tal cual y no le pongas ni leds ni llave de shift y largada,solo el selector del corte de rpm final,se entiende???



pachy4318 dijo:


> Mi moto es una Italika 110cc Pero la standart.quisiera saber si funciona para mi moto...


La mayoria de las 110 son iguales mas aya del modelo.TOooooooooooooooooodas salieron de los primeros modelos como la biz.
Lo unico que puede bariar es el color de los cables del cdi,su disposicion y la tencion de señal que emite el mismo.Por lo general tiene que andar sin dramas,de lo contrario solo cambiando uno o dos componentes se soluciona,Si no se puede solucionar no mires la moto sino tu hechura de placa PCB.
Saludos.

PS:Armala y no dudes en preguntar o leer para sacarte alguna que otra duda mas.


----------



## pachy4318

Okei pero es que el circuito qe puso mariano me enreda... y quisiera qe me lo pasarn solo con las cosas que debo de soldar.. y las cosas que debo de comprar! y como iria conectado en la moto. gracias


----------



## Introtuning

Pachy sinceramente lo que hay que sacar so esta en la placa sino fuera de la placa.osea los led y las llaves selectoras.No entiendo que parte del circuito te enreda pues no hay complicaciones.En tu lugar me limitaria a comprar y hacer la placa tal cual esta y despues Ver el coneccionado para que solo uses el corte de rpm y/o el de largada.
Lee que mas atras un chico no quieria ponerle los leds y le dijeron que hacer.
Pero la pla es IGUAL,asi que no te compliques.
Si quisieras solo el tacometro si abría que sacar componentes pero como tu lo quieres debes armarlo talcual


----------



## pachy4318

en la pagina 3 del pdf hay un circuito q*U*e dice  esquema 2 "shift light y limitador" asi es como debo conectar?
y puedo cambiar las revoluciones a las que quiero que me haga el corte? quiero hacerlo asi como el del fiat q*U*e esta en la primera pagina solo que a unas 7000 u 8000 revoluciones! Gracias de antemano..*


----------



## Introtuning

El cable rojo y el cable marron son los que tenes que poner.Pero las rpm las colocas vos poniendo en los diferentes leds.Como no queres ponerlos tenes que ir probando.
Tenes la salida del 1 al 10.pones el corte de rpm en el 10 y si esta muy alto vas bajando de a uno hasta que estés conforme.Y el de largada lo pones en el 2 o tres y probas si esta bien.
El rojo lo pones directo a un pin no le pongas ninguna llave selectora.si no te gusta como queda el rango de rpm lo cambias.
Si queres que este limite de rpm sea seleccioable si le pones la llave,
Y con el de largada lo mismo.

Mi consejo es que pruebes hasta que los cortes esten a tu gusto y despues lo instales en la moto.

Edito:En este taco no tenes un numero que te diga que estas a 8000 rpm exacto pues es solo una barra que no es 100% fiel.es mas para mostrar un margen de trabajo del motor.Asi que para ponerlo justo a las rpm que queres podes guiarte por tu tacometro


----------



## pachy4318

Okeei YA entendi otra pregunta es que si puedo poner un lm7812? gracias hare mi pruebas la llave selectora es como un potenciometro solo que con mas pines o como pido la llave?
Tambien quiero saber si el limitador de rpm no daña mi motor graciias!


----------



## Introtuning

Porque lo del LM7812???Vos desis en reemplazo del 7809???Es el que baja de 12v a 9 v.
Si es asi bajate el datasheet del LM3914 y fijate si puede andar con 12v.
Lo del motor es simple no vas a estar con el corte pulsado 10 minutos seguidos no???POrque chau válvulas, guias de válvulas,bujia etc etc.
La idea del corte o del de largada son apenas unos 10 15 segundo por vez.
Yo e maltratado bastante mi moto con un Corte de largada marca APOLO que viene ya para competir y jamas un drama.


----------



## pachy4318

haha okeei usare el lm7809 empezare el proyecto y despues pedire ayuda para la conexion a la moto hehehe xd gracias


----------



## pablete01

Resumiendo: Alguien sabe cual es el valor de los pulsos que manda el CDI en esta moto???Porque para mi menos de 1V es muuuuy poco.
Gracias[/QUOTE]

Seguramente estas tomando la señal del sensor del cdi. Deberias tomar la que sale del cdi a la bobina, que son unos 100-250 volts (cuidado que patea)
Saludos


----------



## Introtuning

pablete01 dijo:


> Seguramente estas tomando la señal del sensor del cdi. Deberias tomar la que sale del cdi a la bobina, que son unos 100-250 volts (cuidado que patea)
> Saludos



No.la estoy tomando de donde se deve tomar.La salida del CDI que son pulsos desde 1 a 4 5 6 y hasta 7 v.La salida de alta tencion que vos mencionas es la que sale de la bobina a la bujia.Cosa que no quiero pues es mucho voltaje y no se si el lm lo soporta.

Igual no te agas drama.la moto esa se fundio,la entregue en 2500 mas 1500 mas y me compre un fiat 125 jeje.El taco anda pues lo conecto en mi otra moto y funca bien.
Gracias igual.


----------



## pachy4318

con este circuito puedo controlar la velocidad del corte o ya viene predefinida!! GRacias de antemano!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

la podes cambiar cambiando el valor de CAP


----------



## pachy4318

a ook entre mas grande el capacitor  mas lento es el corte! o no?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

coooooooooooooorrecto


----------



## keviin

tienen idea si se puede conectar a una zanella 50?, si es asi, alguien me puede desir cual es el cable del CDI y cual de la Bobina? gracias


----------



## pablete01

Introtuning dijo:


> No.la estoy tomando de donde se deve tomar.La salida del CDI que son pulsos desde 1 a 4 5 6 y hasta 7 v.La salida de alta tencion que vos mencionas es la que sale de la bobina a la bujia.Cosa que no quiero pues es mucho voltaje y no se si el lm lo soporta.
> 
> Igual no te agas drama.la moto esa se fundio,la entregue en 2500 mas 1500 mas y me compre un fiat 125 jeje.El taco anda pues lo conecto en mi otra moto y funca bien.
> Gracias igual.



Para que no queden dudas ni confusiones:

La bobina de alimentacion para CDI (la que esta en el volante magentico) genera entre 100 y 200 volts CA. Esta energia se acumula en el capacitor del CDI.
Cuando el sensor da la señal, esta energia en el capacitod de CDI (200~300 volts) va hacia la bobina de alta, la cual transforma esos 200 volts a 30.000 volts o mas y eso es lo que hace saltar la chispa en la bujia.


----------



## Introtuning

pablete01 dijo:


> La bobina de alimentacion para CDI (la que esta en el volante magentico) genera entre 100 y 200 volts CA. Esta energia se acumula en el capacitor del CDI.
> Cuando el sensor da la señal, esta energia en el capacitod de CDI (200~300 volts) va hacia la bobina de alta, la cual transforma esos 200 volts a 30.000 volts o mas y eso es lo que hace saltar la chispa en la bujia.



El encendido del que hablas es el analógico.el cual tiene dos bobinas.la que carga el capacitor como bien comentaste y la bobina de aviso que es la que genera la descarga de dicho capacitor.

En las 110 de esta época tenes una serie de bobinas junto a un magneto en el cigueñal que conforman un alternador,y un rectificador aparte pasa de alterna a continua..
Pero el encendido es por captor ópticsea tiene una saliente en el volante que es captado por este sensor y manda una chispa por vuelta de cigüeñal, debería ser cada dos vueltas, pero la chispa en el momento de escape es para quemar exedente de mescla.

Y otro dato,como te decia el lm3914 no soporta esos voltajes en la entrada.tiene un rango de entrada máxima de +-35v. Habría que cambiar la resistencia limitadora del pin cinco,pero no viene al caso pues tomándola de la salida del cdi a la bobina de alta es mas que suficiente.

Espero no ofender con la aclaración.


----------



## pablete01

Introtuning dijo:


> El encendido del que hablas es el analógico.el cual tiene dos bobinas.la que carga el capacitor como bien comentaste y la bobina de aviso que es la que genera la descarga de dicho capacitor.
> 
> En las 110 de esta época tenes una serie de bobinas junto a un magneto en el cigueñal que conforman un alternador,y un rectificador aparte pasa de alterna a continua..
> Pero el encendido es por captor ópticsea tiene una saliente en el volante que es captado por este sensor y manda una chispa por vuelta de cigüeñal, debería ser cada dos vueltas, pero la chispa en el momento de escape es para quemar exedente de mescla.
> 
> Y otro dato,como te decia el lm3914 no soporta esos voltajes en la entrada.tiene un rango de entrada máxima de +-35v. Habría que cambiar la resistencia limitadora del pin cinco,pero no viene al caso pues tomándola de la salida del cdi a la bobina de alta es mas que suficiente.
> 
> Espero no ofender con la aclaración.



Me parece que seguis confundido:
 Yo estoy en el tema de encendido desde hace ya tiempo. Estoy fabricando encendidos programables por computadora para 110.
El sensor optico que vos decis, no es optico. Es un pequeño bobinado que al pasar la leva externa del volante, le hace generar un pequeño voltaje, alrededor de 3 volts. Esa es la señal que recibe un tiristor dentro del cdi, el cual libera la corriente del capacitor hacia la bobina de alta.
Hace una chispa por vuelta porque no hay manera que la haga cada 2 vueltas (se llama chispa perdida)  No es para quemar los excedentes del escape.
Espero no ofender con la aclaración
Saludos


----------



## Introtuning

Haras los encendidos que haras pero segun vos en el comentario 2607 del cap del cdi salen 200 a 300 v hacia la Bobina de alta...
Medile a cualquier 110 el cable que va del cdi a la bobina de alta y decime cual te da 200 a 300 v.
Lo del sensor te lo tomo.error mio.Pero no me digas que del cdi salen 200 a 300v.
En motores de alta gama esa chispa perdida de la que comentas es para eso,quemar gases de escape y permitir expulsar un gas mas limpio.

Todo bien con lo de la mecánica y aclaraciones que no vienen al caso pues el problema ya no esta.
Para cualquiera que haga esto solo siga la indicación de mariano de conectar el taco en el cable que va del cdi a la bobina de alta de la moto.en las 110.


----------



## mnicolau

Si, los picos de tensión son bastante altos, de ese orden (200[V] aprox)... el tema es que con un multímetro nunca se van a poder medir, se necesita osciloscopio para ello. El capacitor del CDI es cargado a unos 250[V] (de ahí que se utilizan capacitores de poliester de 400[V] al menos en el CDI).

El tema está en que en este circuito, esa tensión no va directo al LM3914 (si no no sobrevivirían demasiado) sino que pasa por la etapa conversora, que está preparada para recibir esos picos. 

Saludos


----------



## pablete01

Introtuning dijo:


> Haras los encendidos que haras pero segun vos en el comentario 2607 del cap del cdi salen 200 a 300 v hacia la Bobina de alta...
> Medile a cualquier 110 el cable que va del cdi a la bobina de alta y decime cual te da 200 a 300 v.
> 
> Para cualquiera que haga esto solo siga la indicación de mariano de conectar el taco en el cable que va del cdi a la bobina de alta de la moto.en las 110.



Estimado Introtuning:
La verdad que no me puse a ver en detalle el tacometro ni las conexiones. Solo respondi a una pregunta sobre cables y cdi.

Como dice mnicolau, es dificil medir la salida del cdi a la bobina de alta con un tester, pero esta en los 200 v. Se usan capacitores de 400 a 600 v por los picos de tension.

Hace una prueba para ver cual tiene 200v. Agarra con la mano el cable negro y amarillo que sale del cdi y dale marcha a la moto. Despues me contas.
No quiero armar una discusion sobre este tema. (pero esta bueno discutir, no?)
Saludos



mnicolau dijo:


> El tema está en que en este circuito, esa tensión no va directo al LM3914 (si no no sobrevivirían demasiado) sino que pasa por la etapa conversora, que está preparada para recibir esos picos.
> 
> Saludos



Hola,
Disculpame que no me lei todo el tema porque es demasiado largo.
Te pregunto: Vos decis que la corriente pasa por la etapa conversora, y despues? como va a la bobina de alta? con el mismo voltaje o un voltaje menor? esto no afecta a la potencia de la chispa?
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

pablete01 dijo:


> Hola,
> Disculpame que no me lei todo el tema porque es demasiado largo.
> Te pregunto: Vos decis que la corriente pasa por la etapa conversora, y despues? como va a la bobina de alta? con el mismo voltaje o un voltaje menor? esto no afecta a la potencia de la chispa?
> Saludos



Hola pablete, no no, la señal tal cual entra al circuito, sale hacia la bobina... no pasa por ninguna etapa con lo cual no hay modificación de la misma.
Pero se toma esa señal a través de una R grande, se mete al conversor y de ahí pasa al voltímetro (LM3914), a eso me refería antes.

Saludos


----------



## dandany

Buenas yo se que no es el post correcto ni el foro correcto talves jaja, pero quiero preguntar si alguien tiene idea de cuantas vueltas masomenos lleva la bobina de baja de una moto 50cc específicamente honda élite 50cc que se rompió todo el estator de una manera extraña, un saludo!


----------



## gonpa

Alquien tiene el esquema del tacometro del 1º post? yo copie el esquema que publicaron por aqui pero no anda bien y difiere del circuito del 1º post. lo queria simular en proteus para aprender y modificarlo. si alguien es tan amable de subirlo o decirme si anda por aqui, capas que me lo saltee.

muchas gracias!!

Ahh y me olvidaba que señal deberia colocar a la entrada del circuito para simularlo? yo no se mucho de las bobinas de las motos y eso. , seria una señal senoidal? y la frecuencia?

por ahi lei que no superaba los 3.09v de amplitud.

si pudieran ayudarme se les agradeceria muchisimo.

saludos!!


----------



## HaRdC0Re

hola amigos arme el circuito todo a la perfeccion pero no logro encender los led`s (a lo sumo el primero pero muy muy tenue  y cuando acelero no enciende ningun otro ni se ilumina mas el mismo) estoy utilizando un motor v8 y cortando el negativo de la bobina me ayudan por favor... ademas me explican si corto el positivo o el negativo


----------



## pablete01

gonpa dijo:


> Ahh y me olvidaba que señal deberia colocar a la entrada del circuito para simularlo? yo no se mucho de las bobinas de las motos y eso. , seria una señal senoidal? y la frecuencia?
> 
> por ahi lei que no superaba los 3.09v de amplitud.
> 
> si pudieran ayudarme se les agradeceria muchisimo.
> 
> saludos!!



Hola.
Ponele entrada de señal (sensor) entre -3 y 3 volts, senoidal.
La frecuencia, depende de las revoluciones: 20Hz: 1200 rpm, 100Hz: 6000 rpm, etc (dividi las rpm por 60 y te da la frecuencia)
Saludos


----------



## HaRdC0Re

hola amigos lo logre hacer andar con un cooler de pc pero no puedo hacerlo andar en un automovil porfavor me ayudan


----------



## Mindfield

Hola a todos ! me gustaria saber si alguien tiene el esquema ya sea en algun archivo de imagen o en un archivo en proteus asi lo puedo simular , cualquiera de las dos opciones seran bien venidas , saludos a todos !


----------



## JOSECHISTO

Hola que tal mi duda es la siguiente en los componentes que estan marcados como 
preset 2.2k
preset 4.7k
no los encontre y puse uno de 3k y el otro de 5k estuvo bien lo que hice o no 
y tengo una pregunta mas mi auto usa sistema electrico es una pick-up nissan 87 con motor z-24 usa dos bobinas como tengo que hacer la coneccion y si no es mucha molestia en donde conectaria el cable para el limitador, sin mas por el momento agradesco si me hechan una mano con ello


----------



## Introtuning

jose Lo de los preset esta bien.si tenes problemas con que se llenan todos los led y no los podes regular anda subiendo el valor del de 5k hasta poder regular bien el final de escala.Lo del ensendido mira unas 5 paginas atras o mas que se hablo del tema para los de mas de una bobina.


----------



## JOSECHISTO

Lla estuve investigando y no tengo ni idea de como hacer el corte para el limitador por que vehiculo funciona con 2 bobinas

A de todos modos gracias por la respuesta anterior introtuning me sirvio de mucho


----------



## keviin

Buenisimo, lo intale en una zanella 50 y anda de 10 pero solamente el tacometro y shift light porque el corte es al *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* en una moto como esa.
Gracias por el PCB.


----------



## Introtuning

Jose esta pues mariano y yo charlamos del tema de un auto de tres bobinas.incluso yo hice una imajen en power point poniendo una opcion de coneccion por si el auto es comandado por inyeccion o algo asi no recuerdo pero se que esta.

Kevin te parese que no sirve un limitador en un 2T??La moto esta estándar???Si no lo esta te recomiendo el corte de rpm final pues un 2T bien limadito se pasa de vueltas muy rapido.total solo es unir un cablesito del pin 10 a el pin de limitador final.

El de largada si seria al cuete pues el 50 lo tenes que sacar casi a fondo para que mueva rapido.pero el de final ponelo.como precaución.Consejo e.ojo no me lo tomes como ofenda amigo.


----------



## JOSECHISTO

Aber lla le entendi lo que tengo que hacer en mi caso que tengo dos bobinas es hacer el corte en los positivos de estas para ello tengo que poner un relay adicional y haci se produsiria el corte 

espero que sea haci y gracias a todos por su ayuda en espesial a Introtuning  y a mnicolau por sus aportes


----------



## Introtuning

Bien me alegro.pero no escribas en mayusculas o te van a borrar o editar les mensages amigo.es una regla de escritura del foro.(todo en mayusculas no.es como gritar)saludos


----------



## JOSECHISTO

Muchas gracias por lo de la regla del foro lo tomare muy en cuenta y lo tendre presente


----------



## keviin

Introtuning dijo:


> Kevin te parese que no sirve un limitador en un 2T??La moto esta estándar???Si no lo esta te recomiendo el corte de rpm final pues un 2T bien limadito se pasa de vueltas muy rapido.total solo es unir un cablesito del pin 10 a el pin de limitador final.
> 
> El de largada si seria al cuete pues el 50 lo tenes que sacar casi a fondo para que mueva rapido.pero el de final ponelo.como precaución.Consejo e.ojo no me lo tomes como ofenda amigo.



Mi zane, la lleve 3 km con el acelerador a fondo, no se pasa de vueltas. 
Tengo un cuatri 250 4t que le puse el corte.


----------



## Introtuning

keviin dijo:


> Mi zane, la lleve 3 km con el acelerador a fondo, no se pasa de vueltas.



Pero si esta semi standar no se pasa de vueltas,si esta limada con apertura de lumbreras y mas comida si se pas de vueltas
hasta tu peso influye.Te quedo bien en el cuatri???fotoooo videoooo jajaja


----------



## keviin

Introtuning dijo:


> Pero si esta semi standar no se pasa de vueltas,si esta limada con apertura de lumbreras y mas comida si se pas de vueltas
> hasta tu peso influye.Te quedo bien en el cuatri???fotoooo videoooo jajaja



Cuando lo tenga terminado, asi tipo en una cajita subo los videos.
y la zane esta completamente estandar.


----------



## gizzmo

hola, estoy armando los dos circuitos para montar en un coche que se está preparando para circuito, solo necesito mostrar las revoluciones y el shiftlight. mis dudas vienen pq este es un motor V8 con una bobina por cilindro,(el motor proviene de un bmw 740i del 92) y queria saber si se puede usar igual, ya que solo mencionais una bobina, supongo q por ahi no tendré problema en cuanto a la fiabilidad de la lectura


----------



## mnicolau

gizzmo dijo:


> hola, estoy armando los dos circuitos para montar en un coche



Hola gizzmo, cuales 2 circuitos? Hay uno sólo, en el 1º post.

El circuito no te brinda ninguna fiabilidad intrínseca ya que a la escala la calibrás vos. Con lo cual no importa ni el número de cilindros, ni la cantidad de bobinas, etc, el funcionamiento de la escala y la cantidad de RPM por cada led va a depender sólo de la calibración que uno haga. 

Saludos


----------



## pablete01

gizzmo dijo:


> hola, estoy armando los dos circuitos para montar en un coche que se está preparando para circuito, solo necesito mostrar las revoluciones y el shiftlight. mis dudas vienen pq este es un motor V8 con una bobina por cilindro,(el motor proviene de un bmw 740i del 92) y queria saber si se puede usar igual, ya que solo mencionais una bobina, supongo q por ahi no tendré problema en cuanto a la fiabilidad de la lectura



Hola.
Me parece que si te gastaste plata para poner un motor BMW en un auto preparado para circuito, tal vez tendrias que poner algun equipo mas profesional para tener cuentavueltas y shift light.
Con esto no quiero desmerecer el circuito publicado aca, pero me parece que es mas para motos y autos de calle. Estoy seguro que este circuito funciona bien, pero te recomiendo que le coloques algo mas acorde a tu motor. Es mi consejo.
Saludos


----------



## DONPERRA

Hola amigos...)

soy algo principiante en la electronica y no conosco mucho de algunos componentes y su funcionamiento... pero me agrada bastante la idea de acer uno para mi auto, ya q este no tiene tacometro de rpm ... pero aun no entiendo si este circuito funciona de 0 a 10000 rpm o es ajustable al motor q se monta... mi auto es uno del modelo 74 asi q no creo q llege a pasar las 8000 rpm ... les agradeceria mucho su colaboracion....y de antemano gracias por su respuesta.

att: David


----------



## gizzmo

sobre los dos circuitos me referia al tacometro y al del shiftlight

el coche (bmw e30 + motor V8 4L de un bmw 740 94') esta siendo preparado un campeonato un drift, las revoluciones son importantes hasta cierto punto,más que nada es para tener una estimacion de por donde va, me preocupa mas el sensado del motor . lo probaremos, si gusta bien, si no gusta pues ya le encontraré otro coche al que ponerlo

Iba a hacerlo con un pic mostrando el valor por pantalla y con leds y shiftlight, control de sensores del motor(presion aceite, gasolina, temperatura aceite y agua), y la velocidad, pero decidé separar todo tras darme cuenta(cuando ya tenia a medio programar todo, vaya cabeza) que controlar las revoluciones cada segundo + controlar la velocidad + revisar los sensores me comia demasiado tiempo, ya que no tengo ni idea de como hacer para que haga todo en paralelo, por ahora, asi *[CHAT NO]* hagoeste circuito provisional

 , de hecho lo tengo diseñado pero en las pruebas, al ser bobina por cilindro, tengo que multiplicar por 8 el valor obtenido en la medida de un cilindro (contaba pulsos por la bobina) y a revoluciones bajas (800 a 2000) oscila por el hecho que por cilindro, las revoluciones son muy bajas
800 rpm/8cil =100/60= 1,66rev/cil*seg en el display oscilaria entre 480 y 800 rpm, a más vueltas, menor oscilación

ya me he enrollado bastante XD, lo dicho gracias por el circuito

se me olvidó decir *[CHAT NO]* lleva un cuentarrevoluciones, el original del E30 pero como está en el tacoemtro completo antiguo, con el velocimetro y resto de cosas, pero es un bulto enorme al no tener salpicadero si no un cuadro hecho de aluminio


----------



## dandany

gizzmo dijo:


> sobre los dos circuitos me referia al tacometro y al del shiftlight
> 
> el coche (bmw e30 + motor V8 4L de un bmw 740 94') esta siendo preparado un campeonato un drift, las revoluciones son importantes hasta cierto punto,más que nada es para tener una estimacion de por donde va, me preocupa mas el sensado del motor . lo probaremos, si gusta bien, si no gusta pues ya le encontraré otro coche al que ponerlo
> 
> Iba a hacerlo con un pic mostrando el valor por pantalla y con leds y shiftlight, control de sensores del motor(presion aceite, gasolina, temperatura aceite y agua), y la velocidad, pero decidé separar todo tras darme cuenta(cuando ya tenia a medio programar todo, vaya cabeza) que controlar las revoluciones cada segundo + controlar la velocidad + revisar los sensores me comia demasiado tiempo, ya que no tengo ni idea de como hacer para que haga todo en paralelo, por ahora, asi q hagoeste circuito provisional
> 
> , de hecho lo tengo diseñado pero en las pruebas, al ser bobina por cilindro, tengo que multiplicar por 8 el valor obtenido en la medida de un cilindro (contaba pulsos por la bobina) y a revoluciones bajas (800 a 2000) oscila por el hecho que por cilindro, las revoluciones son muy bajas
> 800 rpm/8cil =100/60= 1,66rev/cil*seg en el display oscilaria entre 480 y 800 rpm, a más vueltas, menor oscilación
> 
> ya me he enrollado bastante XD, lo dicho gracias por el circuito
> 
> se me olvidó decir q lleva un cuentarrevoluciones, el original del E30 pero como está en el tacoemtro completo antiguo, con el velocimetro y resto de cosas, pero es un bulto enorme al no tener salpicadero si no un cuadro hecho de aluminio



Si lo armas tiene que estar bien protegido funcionar bien..bien calibrado al numero de rpm osea..no te conviene comprar un taco metro que traiga todo eso? Gastaste tanto en el motor y en el auto y es una pena que algo de poco valor deje de funcionar y pierdes mucha plata en bielas..y alguna que otra válvulas clavada en los pistones,jaja! te soy sincero!


----------



## gizzmo

lleva cuentarrevoluciones a parte, esto es solo algo visual mas a la vista, en principio lo importante es el shiftlight, si miras para la pista (casi siempre por la ventanilla, no por el parabrisas... drift...) no miras el tacometro, pero con las luces en el pilar tienes una referencia. los relojes no pueden ir en el pilar, *[CHAT NO]* lleva las barras de proteccion. las luces las meti en un soporte estrecho curvado (vamos, unas linternas de los chinos con el cambio de leds logicamente) y el shiftlight probablemente vaya en otras dos de 4 leds cada una (tambien de los chinos XD)

de todas formas, esta parado, me faltan dos componentes hasta *[CHAT NO]* me pueda desplazar a por ellos, ya *[CHAT NO]* donde vivo no los tienen, el 7809 y el bc327 o 640 *[CHAT NO]* solo tenian uno
esta semana a lo mejor se prueba, si convence bien y si no, pues se colocará en uno de calle *[CHAT NO]* ya me pidieron otro


----------



## JOSECHISTO

Hola laguien me podria ayudar con un detalle lo que paza es que lla hice dos tacometros con todo lo que me indica y la verdad que si me funsionaron en una camioneta pero intente conectarlo a una moto yamaha 125 y la verdad no me funciona ninguno de los dos y lla le di una repazada a todo una y otra vez y no encuentro el detalle por cierto conecte los cables haciendo el corte en el positivo de la bobida alli conecte el cable del cdi y el de positivo de la bobina, les daria las gracias si me pudieran ayudar con este detalle si quieren les mando unas fotos de como lo conecte.


----------



## Introtuning

Medi cuanta señal pasa por ese cable (el positibo que va de cdi a bobina)En base a eso te bas a dar cuenta que es poca esa señal.tendria que cambiar una resistencia limitadora que esta antes del conversor.bajarla para que pueda ser suficiente la señal para poder mover el lm y su escala.Mariano ya e ayudo con el mismo problema.Busca mas atras que esta.sino ponte en contacto con el.si encuentro los apuntes te los paso.por las dudas mide cuanto V tenes en la entrada del pin 5 y comentalo.
Si lo medis con aciloscopio seria genial.sino con un tester.no es lo ideal pero te daras cuenta de que señal le estas metiendo y si esta es suficiente.Me dijo tambien que cambiara la resistencia de base de uno de los transistores bc548.pero no recuerdo los valores.asi que te toca esperar que el te responda.u otro que lo aya solucionado.

PS:mientras tanto comenta las mediciones de señal


----------



## JOSECHISTO

En la lectura que me da de la bobina es de 2.11 voltios


----------



## federico_156_78

hola gente.. hice el tacometro .y lo puse en un regata.. y cuando se activa el corte el auto entra a cabecear. la verdad no se por que es .. si alguien me da una mano se los agradeceria


----------



## luciano17

una pregunta alguien tiene solo la parte del corte con shilligt sin el tacometro


----------



## Introtuning

Federico en el pdf hay una capasitor electrolitico que no tiene valor solo dice "CAP".cual le pusiste???Si el retardo es muy lento entre corte y corte puede presentar esa falla.otra...el relay es nuevo.

Luciano: Lee el tema que ya se pregunto muchas veces.
Te doy una respuesta orientativa,todo el proyecto gira en torno el tacometro compuesto por el LM3914,lo unico que puedes quitar son los led pero no el LM.Se entiende.Fijate que ya lo charlaron los chicos del foro.


----------



## federico_156_78

Introtuning dijo:


> Federico en el pdf hay una capasitor electrolitico que no tiene valor solo dice "CAP".cual le pusiste???Si el retardo es muy lento entre corte y corte puede presentar esa falla.otra...el relay es nuevo.


te comento que lo probe con el de 47 uf. y con ese tube el problema .. ahora le conecte el de 220 pero solo lo probe como para escucharlo en punto muerto .. no lo pude andar todavia.. si el relay es nuevo .. y cuanto tiempo llevara como para que el relay "se acostumbre"?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

fede, el corte corta la chispa, por ende es como si fallara, si vos vas andando y se activa el corte claro qeu va a cabecear, supuestamente es para que no se pase de vueltas, si te cabecea a muy bajas rpm subile el limite.

no se si me explico


----------



## Introtuning

federico_156_78 dijo:


> cuanto tiempo llevara como para que el relay "se acostumbre"?



No necesita acostumbrarte.te pregunte si era nuevo porque si es usado tal ves se estubiera trabando.

Pero es como dijo ZBola1.si lo accionas a bajas rpm o se acciona bajo sumado a un corte profundo y prolongado es obvio que al motor le va a costar remontar rpm nuevamente..Fijate bien como lo conectaste.en que led lo pusiste el corte final de rpm???


----------



## federico_156_78

Introtuning dijo:


> .en que led lo pusiste el corte final de rpm???


lo conecte en el quinto led el corte y en el 4 led el shift light.
el problama que tube hasta hora por q los otros capacitores los "escuche " no los pude probar andando .. y probe el de 47 uf.y con ese me cabecea.. como si le faltara nafta...deve ser por que el corte es muy continuo y parece que falla (el auto )?


----------



## Introtuning

te hago una consulta fede.tiene tacometro el auto???osea original de fabrica???o desime por el sonido.a que rejimen de vueltas (rpm)esta el motor en el 5to led???
porque como te comente.si el motor esta bajo en vueltas y accionas el relay no alcansa a retomar vueltas y tiene esa sensación de falta de nafta o cabeceo.se entiede???

Para hacerlo mas claro.acelerando el auto a fondo...cual es el eltimo led que prende??
Pone el limitador en un led antes que ese y tiene que andar.


----------



## federico_156_78

Introtuning dijo:


> te hago una consulta fede.tiene tacometro el auto???osea original de fabrica???o desime por el sonido.a que rejimen de vueltas (rpm)esta el motor en el 5to led???
> porque como te comente.si el motor esta bajo en vueltas y accionas el relay no alcansa a retomar vueltas y tiene esa sensación de falta de nafta o cabeceo.se entiede???
> 
> Para hacerlo mas claro.acelerando el auto a fondo...cual es el eltimo led que prende??
> Pone el limitador en un led antes que ese y tiene que andar.



esta en 2.500 o 3.000..muchas gracias


----------



## Introtuning

Bueno tratando de entender tu respuesta creo que me contestas que a 2500 rpm esta el corte de rpm???
mmmmm no te parece que le erraste a la ficha???
Hace esto.conecta el limitador en el led 8.el pulsador de largada en el 5 junto con el shift y fijate que pasa.

A mi entender tenes conectado el limitador AUTOMATICO de rpm a 3000 vueltas.cosa que esta mal pues tu auto no pasaria nunca de ese régimen.

Entendes la diferencia entre shift light, corte de largada y limitador de rpm en este proyecto???.si no es asi mandame un mp.


----------



## germannn22

mnicolau. hola! te queria decir que hise el tacometro digital completo version 7.10c , lo probe pero no me funciona. el preset del shift light lo regulo. pero es muy poca la corriente que pasa por el led.. y acelero la moto y ningun led se enciende.. si no me equivoco la señal de la bobina se corta., y se conecta en la bornera los 2 terminales... despues eh regulado los 2 presets horizontales pero nada... ningun led enciende, creo que tengo conectado mal algun transistor. pero los coloque igual igual al del archivo.. me podes ayudar? te agradesco men


----------



## dandany

Aquí esta mi obra de arte por así decirlo lo hice con lo que tenia en casa y anduvo bien!! tengo que buscarle alguna cajita donde no le entre agua .


Pongo unas fotos del TDDU: Taco-metro Digital ''Dicroico'' universal jaja!
http://img233.imageshack.us/g/img0078gh.jpg/


----------



## germannn22

ta bueno. pero porque la ficha de puerto paralelo?


----------



## dandany

Una conexión/desconexion mas rápida del modulo pero no la termine usando hubiera sido muy buena porque te da la opción de poder prolongar el cable con otro LPT y es todo muy compacto a comparación de tener todo los cables separados ..en fin no termine usado la corte y soldé todo los cables al modulo...mala opción       (a eso te lleva la desesperación) pero queríamos salir a probar el corte jajaja!!


----------



## valoppi

hola. buenas noche..
estuve leyendo la mayorias de las paginas de este tema y no pude resolver mi duda..segun lo que entendi para que "arranque" el corte se tiene que fijar en que led se quiere que comineze..tambien entendi que lo genera todo es el lm3914..

yo tengo un tacometro con shift light..mi pregunta es ..¿hay alguna forma de conectar que cuando prenda la luz de mi tacometro inicie el corte?
les comento por si no saven que el shift de mi taco tiene 2 cables uno con corriente constante y otro que "manda" corriente cuando la aguja llega a las vueltas que yo les puse..
perdonen por ser molesto pero es que recien empiezo con la electronica y no quiero quemar nada jeje
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1

si se puede, hacer la placa sin leds, y energizar un rele con los cables de la lampara de tu taco, ese rele a su vez energiza la placa entera


----------



## federico_156_78

hola.. les comento .. que conecte el tacometro a una yamaha crypton y queda la escala de leds muy "sensible".. esta regulando la moto y esta en el led 4,5.. y cuando acelero .. se va al toque los leds.. .. espero q*UE* me puedan ayudar saludos


----------



## mnicolau

federico_156_78 dijo:


> hola.. les comento .. que conecte el tacometro a una yamaha crypton y queda la escala de leds muy "sensible".. esta regulando la moto y esta en el led 4,5.. y cuando acelero .. se va al toque los leds.. .. espero q me puedan ayudar saludos



Hola, para eso tenés los presets de calibración de la escala. Si el de la derecha está al máximo, tendrás que cambiarlo por uno más grande.

Saludos


----------



## Mour01

hola a todos soy algo nuevo en esto, espero me puedan ayudar estoy tratando de hacer un convertidor F-T pero no logro que me funcione, estoy ultilizando el lm2917 de 14 pines que es el unico que he encontrado aca donde vivo, ya intente con algunos ejemplos de la hoja de especificaciones y sigo en las mismas, espero alguien me pueda ayudar con alguna explicacion de como hacer bien el circuito, no pongo diagrama porque practicamnete he echo todos los del datasheet.

ademas un profesor me dijo que las rpm me dan una señal cuadrada de 0v-5V lo unico que cambia es la frecuencia en base a las rpm (por eso quiero el convertidor), eso es cierto o le entendi mal?

muchas gracias por todo y espero pronta respuesta


----------



## mathiuu

Buenas estoy por hacer el corte de rpm pero segun lo q*UE* vi en los pcb tiene un pulsador, y en quinto video no veo q*UE* use ningun pulsador, solo un selector para variar las vueltas a las cuales va a producirse el corte, cual seria la modificacion del pcb?? ponerle un switch en vez de un pulsador?


----------



## Introtuning

No señor Mathiuu jaja.Se confunden mucho entre limitador de RPMs finales  (5mil 6mil 10mil depende el motor) y el corte de largada.
El limitador de RPM es una protección para que el motor no sobrepase el limite de vueltas en donde empieza a fallar y puedes romperlo,esto es automático y esta pre-seteado con el selector en el led que creas que es el máximo régimen de tu motor.

Ahora el limitador de largada si es por pulsador,pues te corta las rpm en el punto donde tu auto tiene la mejor transferencia de potencia al piso.osea para que no se pare al momento de salir pero que tampoco quede quemando caucho en la largada.
Se entiende la diferencia ahora???Cualquier cosa pregunta.


----------



## mathiuu

Perfecto, muchas gracias, veo si el viernes me pongo a hacer todo


----------



## raulmerlos

Hola mnicolau soy Raul, hace un tiempo te comente que monte el Shift_Light y no me funciono, pues lo e armado otra vez y sigue sin funcionar, te agradeceria que me ayudaras, lo necesito para hacer una prueba en mi kart.
Una de mis duadas es el cable de señal se conecta al positivo de la bobina?
el integrado TL081 no lo tenian en la tienda y lo e cambiado por el TL071 
Te agradeceria que me contestaras.Un saludo


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Raúl, cual circuito armaste? Si es el que yo creo, comenté varias veces que es poco recomendable ese circuito (incluso hay uno dando vueltas que tenía un error y no va a funcionar nunca). Hay que modificar la parte del opamp para que sea más estable y más práctico de configurar.

Te recomendaría que armes el 7.10c del 1º post de este tema. Si no querés la parte del tacómetro, utilizás sólo el shift light. Y sino... ya que vas a armarlo en un kart, podés configurar toda la escala para que se comporte como el shift light que tienen los autos de fórmula 1 

La señal se toma en el positivo o negativo de la bobina, de acuerdo al sistema de ignición que posea el karting. Comentá un poco más cómo es su configuración.

Saludos


----------



## raulmerlos

Si ese fue el que arme y no me funciona, te informo de que no soy ningun esperto en esto de la electronica, el tacometro ya lo arme y me funciono a la perfeccion.


----------



## raulmerlos

Hola mnicolau te comento, el karting tiene un motor de moto Kawasaki ZZR 600, es como armarlo en una moto, en el tengo tu tacómetro y funciona OK, pero seguro que hago algo mal en el Shift Light o me han dado algún componente mal.
Si necesitas algun dato mas dimelo, muchas gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Raul, si funciona el tacómetro tenés el 95% del circuito realizado. La acción del shift es muy simple y depende de sólo un par de componentes. Tenés que asegurarte que el transistor que controla el shift es el correcto y que está ubicado de manera adecuada. Haciendo eso, es sólo cuestión de conectar el pin que acciona el shift al led que desees de la escala del tacómetro y así encenderá el shift al llegar la escala a ese led.

La prueba más rápida que podés realizar es conectar el pin que acciona el shift a masa, eso debería encender el shift si o si. Si no enciende, a revisar...

Subí una foto del circuito y te ayudamos a revisar.

Te encargo también un video del taco funcionando en ese karting con el motor de la ZZR 

Saludos


----------



## raulmerlos

Hola mnicolau, antes de nada disculparme porque no es la version v. 7.10c es un circuito que es el shift solo, eran dos circuitos independientes el tacometro y shift.
Este es el circuito.
Queda pendiente lo del video del tacometro del kart, en momento lo tenga lo subo.
Te pido mil disculpas por mi despiste.


----------



## mnicolau

raulmerlos dijo:


> Hola mnicolau, antes de nada disculparme porque no es la version v. 7.10c es un circuito que es el shift solo, eran dos circuitos independientes el tacometro y shift.



Ahhh bueno... entonces te vuelvo a recomendar lo mismo que antes: armá la 7.10c.
La 7.10c anda bastante mejor que el circuito del tacómetro que armaste y de paso no vas a renegar para nada con el shift light. Además tenés todo en un circuito más reducido.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

fuera de eso cambio el integrado el 81 por el 71


----------



## raulmerlos

Ok, muchisimas gracias por la atención un saludo.


----------



## leandroobrador

Tengo una consulta. se puede armar la version 7.10c sin el lm3914? porque no lo consigo... yo lo unico que quiero es que corte segun la cantidad de revoluciones y que me prenda el shift light...


----------



## Introtuning

el lm 3914 es el corazon del circuito.ya se dijo 20mil veces que no se quita de la placa.leamos todo antes de contestar.
LLa se comento que se puede sacar la parte de los leds,el corte y todo lo periferico al lm pero no este.Pidelo por internet.


PS:  WTF eres de bahia blanca???como que no lo consigues.yo tengo un monton en casa y todos comprados aca.en audimax tienen.si no esta en una semana o menos lo traen.tecnomundo fuiste???Radio colonia???m&b???
comentame por MP para no desvirtuar mas este tema.


----------



## Cacho

No Intro... No te va a comentar por MP porque no tiene suficientes mensajes (lleva 4 nada más) .

En todo caso lo citamos para el próximo asado/comida/juntada o borrachera que organicemos  y ahí discutimos el 3914.


----------



## elcordobes50

Quisiera saber si habria una forma o si tienes el esquema solo con limitador de rpm + control de largada + shift light desde ya muchas gracias y espero no haber molestado.. saludos!!

pd: o dime como tengo q hacer


----------



## zeta_bola_1

no le pongas los leds correspondientes al tacometro


----------



## fraidias

Mour01 dijo:


> hola a todos soy algo nuevo en esto, espero me puedan ayudar estoy tratando de hacer un convertidor F-T pero no logro que me funcione, estoy ultilizando el lm2917 de 14 pines que es el unico que he encontrado aca donde vivo, ya intente con algunos ejemplos de la hoja de especificaciones y sigo en las mismas, espero alguien me pueda ayudar con alguna explicacion de como hacer bien el circuito, no pongo diagrama porque practicamnete he echo todos los del datasheet.
> 
> ademas un profesor me dijo que las rpm me dan una señal cuadrada de 0v-5V lo unico que cambia es la frecuencia en base a las rpm (por eso quiero el convertidor), eso es cierto o le entendi mal?
> 
> muchas gracias por todo y espero pronta respuesta


yo logre montar el mio con el lm2907 de 4 pines no se como sera con el de 14....


----------



## Introtuning

El de 14 pines es igual.solo que hay que hacer puentes entre un par de pines.cave aclarar que el de 8 pines ya trae hecho por dentro los puentes.en si es el mismo integrado.buscate el datashet de ambos y copia los puentes internos del de 8 pines en el de 14.


----------



## BITHOUSE

Realmente no entiendo de donde se toma la señal en la motocicleta tengo una bajaj platino 100cc
He ubicado la bobina de alta tengo claro de donde se toma allí pero en las pcb's la otra terminal dice "CDI" este donde va conectado?

Saludos.


----------



## Introtuning

Bith.ese cable que tu encontraste es el que hay que cortar.una punta ba a la bornera bobina y la punta que te queda colgando a la bornera cdi.Al cortar el cable te quedan dos cables o no?Bueno uno a cada bornera.si no anda inverti la posición de los cables de esa bornera.se entendió???
Saludos


----------



## BITHOUSE

Corrigeme si me equivoco entonces segun entiendo el cable de señal que va a la bobina se corta y se conecta en serie "digamoslo asi" con las entradas del tacometro.

Gracias Introtouring 

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

BITHOUSE dijo:


> Corrigeme si me equivoco entonces segun entiendo el cable de señal que va a la bobina se corta y se conecta en serie "digamoslo asi" con las entradas del tacometro.
> 
> Gracias Introtouring
> 
> Saludos.



Exacto compañero...

Saludos


----------



## BITHOUSE

Hola mnicolau quisiera saber de que valor puede ser el condensador que va arriba del relé que simplemente dice "cap" con que valor da un buen resultado?

Saludos.


----------



## leonos

hola mnicolau, antes que nada te felicito por el proyecto, muy bueno. queria consultar esto: resulta que arme la versión 5 (tacometro + shift) y el problema que tengo es que al conectar la plaqueta, el lm 7809 levanta temperatura y, al testear mide 12v en la entrada pero en la salida me da 000. crei que se habia quemado asi que compre otro pero resulta igual, luego lo probe al anterior solo y da en la salida +/- 8 o 9 volt. queria saber que puede provocar esto. muchas gracias.


----------



## raulmerlos

Hola mnicolau gracias por la atención prestada por tu parte, ya arme el circuito de la versión que me indicaste y funciona OK, aquí te dejo mi Web para que veas el kart y las fotos del tacometro y el shift lingt ( http://superkart.monovar.net ) y de nuevo gracias por todo un saludo.


----------



## mnicolau

raulmerlos dijo:


> Hola mnicolau gracias por la atención prestada por tu parte, ya arme el circuito de la versión que me indicaste y funciona OK, aquí te dejo mi Web para que veas el kart y las fotos del tacometro y el shift lingt ( http://superkart.monovar.net ) y de nuevo gracias por todo un saludo.



De nada y muy bueno ese kart Raul! felicitaciones .

leonos, gracias por el comentario. Subí una foto de la placa, de ambos lados (que se vea bien!) así revisamos qué puede estar pasando.

Bithouse, el valor del Cap está comentado en el FAQ, puede ir desde 22 a 100uF aprox, vas a tener que probar y ver cual comportamiento te gusta más.

Saludos


----------



## BITHOUSE

Hola pues he terminado el circuito y todo excelente el unico inconveniente es que el shift light no cumple su funcion, me explico desde que conecto el circuito el shift se enciende como si estuviera directo con las entradas. No use llave selectora simplemente quiero que el shift light se active en el led 7 entonces puentee de la salida del led 7 hasta el primero de los tres terminales que siguen hacia la derecha. Esta bien asi?
Que hago? espero sus aportes
Gracias por su ayuda

Saludos

Lo he resuelto cambiando el transistor que va con el preset. Al parecer estaba en corto.
Disculpen las molestias.

Saludos.


----------



## luis idiarte

hola contrui el circuito ,pero los preset que use son un poco distinto de los que van, y la escala de lets me queda un poco pasada, hay posibilidades de que se queme????, para un corte mas repetido tengo que poner un capacitor mas chico?? muchas gracias el plano es muy bueno


----------



## leonos

hola mnicolau, perdon por la demora, es que deci hacer la plaqueta de nuevo. subo las fotos, ahora el problema es que no encienden los led, el lm no calienta como mencione esa vez. gracias.
Por otro lado hice paralelamente la version 7.10 y solo falla el Led Nº3 de la escala (no enciende) por lo demas esta todo Ok!!! cuando encontres la falla en la plaqueta que subo, te paso las fotos de la ultima version. Muchas Gracias por tu tiempo.- Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## luisnic_lnsa

hola mariano, hace mucho que vengo con ganas de armar tu tacometro, y al fin lo voy a empezar. Tengo una duda que puede sonar tonta, pero descargue la ultima version al dia de hoy,7.10c corregido led 9, y en el pdf, en el primer grafico y en el que es para imprimir, hay una resistencia de 22k a la izquierda del lm3914 que en algunos dibujos esta y en otros no. Esa va o no en la ultima version? desde ya muchas gracias y te felicito x tu placa!


----------



## bebeto

luisnic_lnsa dijo:


> hola mariano, hace mucho que vengo con ganas de armar tu tacometro, y al fin lo voy a empezar. Tengo una duda que puede sonar tonta, pero descargue la ultima version al dia de hoy,7.10c corregido led 9, y en el pdf, en el primer grafico y en el que es para imprimir, hay una resistencia de 22k a la izquierda del lm3914 que en algunos dibujos esta y en otros no. Esa va o no en la ultima version? desde ya muchas gracias y te felicito x tu placa!


 

Esa  resistencia de 22k va, es la modificacion para eliminar el error del led 9


----------



## luisnic_lnsa

bebeto dijo:


> Esa resistencia de 22k va, es la modificacion para eliminar el error del led 9


 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## juanitovanegas

buenas tarde, mi Primer post.
hay algun inconveniente si no se conecta el circuito del limitador?


----------



## Introtuning

Juan no hay ningun problema si no conectas la selectora del limitador.lo que va si o si es la alimentacion y los cables de bobina y cdi.los led se pueden sacar colocando las respectivas resistencias el shift y el corte tambien.


----------



## juanitovanegas

Introtuning dijo:


> Juan no hay ningun problema si no conectas la selectora del limitador.lo que va si o si es la alimentacion y los cables de bobina y cdi.los led se pueden sacar colocando las respectivas resistencias el shift y el corte tambien.



Muchas gracias  vamos a ver como queda


----------



## elcordobes50

lo arma tal cual esta en el pdf y cuando le doy a las 12 v activa el relay y el auto no arranca que puede ser!!! 

lo hice 3 veces y me sigue pasando lo mismo, no anda ni le corte ni el shift light 
si desconecto la entrada de 12 v el auto arranca perfectamente,
yo hago asi 12v + vled al positivo de la bateria
y el gnd al negativo
y los q*UE* dicen bobina una al platino y otro al negativo de la bobina es asi?¡
espero que me puedas ayudar!!!

p/d: uso el corte - shift light  y control de largada!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

vled no es para la bateria, es para conectar los leds


----------



## elcordobes50

desconecte vled y todavia sigue andando mal alguien sabe xq revise el circuito y esta todo bien una cosa q noto raro saco la entrada 12v y el auto arranca como si nada pero cuando apenas lo toco d enuevo con la bateria el auto se quiere a pagar habre pasado bien el ciruito al pbc?¡


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, lo que te está pasando es que se activan las salidas del 3914 y eso te activa el limitador, con lo cual abre el relay y el auto jamás va a arrancar en esas condiciones. El tema es que no tenés los leds de la escala como para poder ver qué está pasando.

Antes que nada revisá si el regulador está funcionando OK, tenés que medir 9[V] en +Vled.
Ahora lo que vas a hacer (si el regulador funciona OK), es medir la tensión que tenés en el pin 5 del LM3914 con el motor en marcha y acelerando un poco, deberías tener una tensión que aumenta a medida que acelerás.

Comentá los resultados de esas 2 pruebas y en base a eso seguimos.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

el transistor que activa el rele es el que va? esta bien puesto?


----------



## elcordobes50

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, lo que te está pasando es que se activan las salidas del 3914 y eso te activa el limitador, con lo cual abre el relay y el auto jamás va a arrancar en esas condiciones. El tema es que no tenés los leds de la escala como para poder ver qué está pasando.
> 
> Antes que nada revisá si el regulador está funcionando OK, tenés que medir 9[V] en +Vled.
> Ahora lo que vas a hacer (si el regulador funciona OK), es medir la tensión que tenés en el pin 5 del LM3914 con el motor en marcha y acelerando un poco, deberías tener una tensión que aumenta a medida que acelerás.
> 
> Comentá los resultados de esas 2 pruebas y en base a eso seguimos.
> 
> Saludos



perdon q*UE* sea tan *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* pero encontre algo puede ser q*UE* el capasitor 47nf *POR*q*UE* o tengo uno q*UE* dice p 2a473k es lo mismo hoy me pongo a ver eso gracias y despues comento!!


----------



## mnicolau

Está bien ese capacitor, es de 47[nF].

Saludos


----------



## jahumcoro

les quisiera compartir el que hice para mi moto una pulsar cuenta con varios efectos, funciona con las rpm de la moto


----------



## elcordobes50

mnicolau dijo:


> Está bien ese capacitor, es de 47[nF].
> 
> Saludos



jaja si error mio  hice lo q*UE* vos me dijiste pero me parece q*UE* cuando conecte el vled la otra vez a 12 v debe haber q*UE*mado algo asi q*UE* :S *POR*q*UE* si mido en la borne donde iria el vled no marca nada y el pin 5 tampoco!!! y tambien probe con una lamparita y nada... 

asi q*UE* voy  a comprar de nuevo todo asi testeo y ahora se q*UE* no tengo q poner el vled al + de la bateria jaja... saldudos y muchas gracias a todos!!!


----------



## mnicolau

elcordobes50 dijo:


> asi q voy  a comprar de nuevo todo asi testeo y ahora se q no tengo q poner el vled al + de la bateria jaja... saldudos y muchas gracias a todos!!!



Lo único que deberías comprar y reemplazar es el regulador LM7809 que se ha quemado, razón por la cual tampoco tenés tensión en el pin 5 del IC.

Saludos


----------



## snake flow

saludos  amigos del foro estoy muy confundido, yo manejo toda la parte electronica del vehiculoy un poco las electronica digital, pero estoy buscando como fabricar un limitador de  revoluciones de un motor de 4 tiempos de un vehiculo, esto se utiliza  para vehiculos de competencia de 1/4 de milla,
lo unico que quiero sacar es el limitador ya que el auto vienie con reloj cuenta vueltas y shify light


su funcion es que mediante un pulsador lo encendemos,

mediante un potenciometro calabrimamos el numero de revoluciones del motor

y con otro potenciometro la velocidad de los pulsos.

en principio se que lo utilizaremos entre el cable negativo que va a la  bobina, es decir un puente entre este dispositivo, pero no se como  hacerlo funcionar y asi mismo que esta trabajando a 12 voltios.

mas o menos esto es lo que quiero hacer, este es un equipo de venta 

http://youtu.be/cpqTIiW3LTo

http://youtu.be/73VmTmmQ59I

saludos y disculpen si no es apripiado postearlo aqui pero veo que ustedes ya tinen vastante experiencia con el control de las rpms


si no s asi el tema esta aqui:
*como fabricar un limitador de rpm para vehiculo*


----------



## valoppi

Hola.. hace tiempo que ando siguiendo este tema.. y al fin me decidi a armarlo..segui todo al pie de la letra..pero al parecer algo debo tener mal...lo que me sucede es que intercalo los cables de la bobina y cuando intento poner en marcha el auto no enciende..como si no pasara la corriente de vuelta..
que creen que tenga mal?


----------



## Introtuning

Todo depende de como ayas hecho la placa.que relay compraste y en que encendido lo colocas.Proporciona esos datos primero.Y leete unos post mas atras que un miembro tubo el mismo problema.
El relay se activa al poner 12v en el pcb???


----------



## elcordobes50

hice todo de nuevo!! con la escala de led inculida controle el vled y tiene 9v prenden los led pero los del final y algunas veces los del principio moderando  lo cual produce que el corte cuando el auto esta moderando se active porque hace esto?¡ y en el pin 5 si lo toco activa el relay  el shift light no anda si lo toco con un positivo si  el circuito revise que no estubiera cortado por algun lado... no lo esta... ahora la pregunta del millon cuando imprimo el circuito las letras de abajo estan al revez entonces yo lo doy vuelta y las palabras quedan bien y ahi lo calco esta bien asi?¡ desde ya muchas gracias por la buena onda!!


----------



## niconmn

Buenos Dias:
estuve viendo el circuito y la verdad se lleva todas mis felicitaciones ¡¡mnicolau!!

Mi nombre es nicolas, estuve leyendo bastantes paginas del post, tengo una honda cg 150, y tengo todo para armarlo, mi consulta es la siguiente, (se que ya contestaron esto 1000 veces, y aun no me queda claro ).
1-¿debo interrumpir el cable que va desde el CDI a la bobina con el tacometro?.
2- Solo quiero la parte del cuenta vueltas (no quiero el limitador de RPM) para que esto deje de funcionar debo obviar la parte de la "llave selectora limitador".

pido disculpas por preguntar algo que seguramente es obvio para los que estan trabajando con este circuito hace tiempo.
desde ya muchas gracias.
Nicolas.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Cordobés, pudiste solucionar el problema. Las letras están al revés porque el PCB es para transferir con la plancha, con lo cual se reflejan al realizar dicho proceso y una vez transferidas se ven correctamente, al igual que todo el circuito.

Medí la tensión en el pin de entrada del LM3914 con el auto regulando y acelerando.

niconmn, gracias por el comentario. Respecto a tus dudas:

1) Es correcto, pero... si no vas a usar el limitador, no hace falta que lo interrumpas. Simplemente tomá la señal de ese cable de manera externa y conectalo en el borne izquierdo de la bornera "bobina".

2) Claro, sin conectar el pin activador del limitador (o del control de largada), queda anulado. También podrías no colocar el relay ya que no vas a necesitarlo.

Saludos


----------



## sebaxs

hola bueno hice el largador y lo conecte tal cual gnd masa, +v positivo de la bateria  y los otros 2 a la bobina, el q entra al circuito al tornillo de la bobina y el del distribuidor digamos al circuito chiquito, pero lo prove antes de prender la chata y pufff el 555 volo a la *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* humo + olor a quemado +  rajadura. = algo hice mal ajjaja, bueno queria comentarles la esperiencia,


----------



## ffvm

Originalmente CDI (cable de señal? ) tiene qe estar conectado en el positivo de la bobina?.Que o como conecto Dot/Bar o lo dejo como esta?


----------



## Introtuning

FFVM no entiendo tu pregunta....

El cdi es el modulo que manda señal a la bobina.los une un cable.si al positibo en las 110.no tengo idea donde lo vas a conectar.
 El dot/bar esta en el pdf de preguntas frecuentes.leelo y te sacas la duda de que y para que es ese puente.


----------



## sebaxs

bueno cambie el ne 555 y arme otro circuito y joya, lo acabo de terminar y probar con el motor apagado y se escucha el relay cortando jajaj, mañana de dia lo pruebo con el motor prendido, saludoss


----------



## ffvm

okey gracias che voy a ver si lo conecto !


----------



## sebaxs

hola bueno les queria hacer una pregunta acerca del largador, la primera vez q*UE* lo hice se me quemo el ne 555 porque el circuito *E*staria tocando apenitas con otro campo creo, arme otro nuevo pero solamente le agrege el ne 555 los demas componentes use los mismos, lo conecte a la camioneta, y apagado se escucha el relay cortando joya, pero cuando le doy marcha no prende,  y lo probe de todas las maneras posibles de conectando a la bobina y al destribuidor los cables del circuito, podra ser q*UE* se haya quemado alguna resistencia ? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Introtuning

Sebaxs postea el circuito en un tema nuevo y seguimos aya asi no desvirtuamos esto dale???


----------



## sebaxs

Introtuning dijo:


> Sebaxs postea el circuito en un tema nuevo y seguimos aya asi no desvirtuamos esto dale???



okaa graciasss


----------



## iamkbra

señores . quisiera saber si en vez de utilizar una llave selectora se podria usar un potenciometro .. de q*U*e valor tendria q*U*e ser y como iria conectado?  muchas gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

iamkbra dijo:


> señores . quisiera saber si en vez de utilizar una llave selectora se podria usar un potenciometro .. de qe valor tendria qe ser y como iria conectado?  muchas gracias.



Nop... no podés hacer ese reemplazo iamkbra, necesitás una selectora para poder conmutar entre distintas posiciones.

Saludos


----------



## ffvm

cuando se llena la escala de leds se me apaga el motor. porque puede ser?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

donde tenes seteado el corte? tambien proba cambiando los cables del borne cdi de la placa. fijate que el cable que sale del cdi del vehiculo tiene que entrar en el borne que ademas de al rele va al circuito en si

saludos


----------



## ffvm

tengo el limitador conectado al ultimo led , cuando llega a el ultimo led se apaga el motor hasta bajar las vueltas.no hace el corte :/.el tacometro si funciona


----------



## zeta_bola_1

cambia los cables del borne cdi


----------



## ffvm

sos un genio Zeta !, anda el corte y el tacometro pero... aveces me qema algun LED ?? qe puede ser
? se puede poner alguna resistencia protectora?


----------



## mnicolau

ffvm dijo:


> sos un genio Zeta !, anda el corte y el tacometro pero... aveces me qema algun LED ?? qe puede ser
> ? se puede poner alguna resistencia protectora?



No debería quemar ningún led ya que regula la corriente el IC; salvo que hayas cambiado el valor a la resistencia de 1[KΩ] que está debajo del LM3914, o el led estaba en las últimas...

Saludos


----------



## ffvm

Bueno gracias che ! voy a ver si compro algunos leds mas. alomejor hizo corto con algunos de los tornillos ( tengo el circuit en el baul ) puede seR?


----------



## jorgezion

amigo mariano nicolau nesesito tu ayuda:yo ya arme el circuito este que adjunto y si me podrias decir que hago para que el lm2917 de 14 pines me de el voltaje o si el circuito tiene algun error y q le puedo corregir alli te muestro el plano adjunto y de ante mano gracias es para una moto         monocilindrica 4t solo estoy armando el circuito del conversor, el otro del lm 3914 y estoy usando un voltimetro comun pero no me mide el voltaje y nesesito saber que tengo que modificar en el conversor para que me sirva en la moto hice el plano al pie de la letra te agradeceria que me ayudaras


----------



## Giosaveiro

hola compañeros bueno mi pregunta es donde regulo las rpm donde quiero que corte las rpm, y el shift light prende y corta la corriente a la ves o se puede regular aparte el corte y el shift light ? lo quiero para una saveiro g1 principalmente busco un circuito para regular el corte de rpm de antemano gracias


----------



## Jorf

Hice completo el circuito con la versión 7.1, la verdad te masaste Mariano, todo más que claro. Tengo fotos para postear luego cuándo las suba.

Lo conecté a un R12 encendido platinero y no hace nada, controlé que tenga 12V, que la placa trabaje con 9V y luego medí el conversor frecuencia/tensión, el mismo entregó 0,01V aumentando hasta 0,03V si acelero, unas 100 veces menos de lo que debería marcar. El tema es, medí sin desconectar nada, debería levantar una patita para poder medir bien sin que la tensión resultante le llegue al LM3914? Por otro lado, reemplacé el capacitor de 4.7uF por un de 2.2uF ya que leí que de esa forma era más dinámico el taco y no tan lerdo, a esto lo hago a modo de comentario porque no creo que ese sea el problema. También alimenté con 1,5V la señal del LM3914 y los led prendieron perfecto hasta la mitad de escala. 

Será que no se lleva bien con el encendido platinero? De todos los post que leí la mayoría estaba conectado en una moto o en un auto con encendido electrónico, no platinos.

Gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola jorf, no hay problema con que sea encendido platinero, funciona igual el circuito.
Por las pruebas que hiciste, está claro que lo que no funciona es la primer etapa de conversión F-T. Tendrás que revisar esa 1º etapa, ver si el bc548 está correctamente colocado, medir diodos, etc.

Giosaveiro, leé un poco el thread (mínimo las últimas 15 páginas), el FAQ, etc.. tenés toda la info disponible.

Jorgezion, buscá el datasheet del LM2917, ahí tenés el circuito para el tacómetro, comparalo con el que hiciste y realizá los cambios.

Saludos


----------



## Jorf

Jorf dijo:
			
		

> Diodo puesto al revés...
> 
> A cambiar y probar!
> 
> Ampliaremos...
> 
> Gracias Mariano



Cambié el diodo y el capacitor de 47nF porque lo encontré partido ¿?¿?¿?¿? Ahora la tensión es de 0.1V a 0.3V y cuándo lo conecto en el auto me quedan parpadeando los primeros 5 led. Será por el capacitor de 2.2uF en vez de 4.7uF? Interferencia en la señal? 

Las fotos:

Antes de ácido:






Y ahora que hacemos con todo esto?






Resultado:






(nótese el primero 1N4148 desde arriba que está invertido, por ende al estar polarizado en directa toda la señal se iba a masa y no funcionaba, está bien mi teoría? Le puede afectar al BC548?)

Aprovechando el cuerpo de un tacómetro roto:


----------



## mnicolau

En la 3º foto se ve tu problema Jorf, fijate que colocaste al revés las 2 resistencias que están debajo del IC, la de 47[KΩ] y la de 1[KΩ]. Con la de 1[KΩ] ahí, nunca va a levantar más tensión a la salida del conversor.

 Lo raro es que con esa R de 47[KΩ] ahí donde la colocaste, la corriente de los leds debería ser mínima y no deberían encender. Pero ahí no va seguro.

PD: Es importante que tu auto tenga cables anti-parasitarios para las bujías. De lo contrario vas a tener mucho ruido en la señal.

Saludos


----------



## Jorf

Si, lo noté recién cuándo miraba el PDF y la foto, eso me pasa por apurado y por confiado, no controlé como debía. Muy mal lo mio... 

El auto tiene antiparasitarios, igualmente es para otro auto el taco, que tiene encendido electrónico. Con el 12 solo estoy probando.

Mañana cambio las resistencias de lugar y te cuento, gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Jorf

Cambie las resistencias y a probar, tengo tacómetro! Funciona el Shift Light pero no el limitador. Probando me encuentro que el regulador de tensión 7809 esta demasiado caliente, mido y solo entregaba 3V. Busco algún corto, nada... pruebo de nuevo pero desconectando los led y caliente que da miedo, saco el LM3914 y sigue calentando y no entrega más de 3V. Para mi que pasó a mejor vida... No creo que 10 leds de los cuales 2 son de alta luminosidad lo hagan calentar tanto, capaz vino malo de fábrica.


----------



## mnicolau

A cambiar el 7809 entonces, con esos 3[V] nunca va a abrir el relay.

Se suele renegar con esos reguladores, vienen bastante ordinarios...:enfadado: 

Saludos


----------



## Jorf

Si, recuerdo que antes el TAB del encapsulado tenía por lo menos 1mm de grosor, ahora viene una chapita finita que no sirve para nada...


----------



## Jorf

Descubrí el por qué de la exageración de temperatura, todo gracias a que un led me quedaba encendido con el nuevo 7809, se pinchó y se puso en corto el transistor del relé. El motivo, el diodo que protege la autoinducción de la bobina del relé esta conectado al revés!!! (un montón de palabras obscenas autocensuradas por nabo)

4 componentes me equivoqué!!! CUATRO!!! Por no prestar atención, por confiado, una vergüenza...

Mañana reemplazo transistor, corrijo el diodo y cambio el preset de 2K2 porque no puedo bajar la escala, el conversor frecuencia tensión trabaja perfecto en un rango de 3V, pero de 3V a 6V.


----------



## mnicolau

Ja pequeño detalle, se nota en la foto...

A cual preset de 2K2 te referís? no hay ninguno en el circuito. Además, fijate la forma en que estás calibrando porque con el preset de la izquierda seteás el inicio de escala. Si lo girás a tope en sentido horario arranca desde 0[V] la escala y vas levantando ese mínimo girándolo hacia la izquierda.

El preset de la derecha setea el alcance máximo de la escala. Si a dicho valor se le resta la referencia mínima (que setea el preset de la izquierda) y se divide por 10 se tendrá el valor de tensión (por encima de la referencia mínima) al que enciende cada uno de los leds.

Saludos


----------



## Jorf

En la imagen del PDF donde están los ejemplos de conexión hay un preset de 4,7K y otro a la derecha de 2,2K. La lista de materiales también lo nombra:

Resistencias:

1K x4
22k
47K x2
Preset 4.7k horizontal
*Preset 2.2k horizontal*
Preset 22k vertical

Cuándo toco el de 2.2K puedo bajar la escala, ese preset está a la derecha, del lado del relé. Cuándo toco el de 4.7K no hace absolutamente nada.


----------



## mnicolau

Dale bola a la 1º página del pdf, esos son los componentes que van realmente. La lista y las otras vistas no fueron actualizadas.

Cuando tocás el preset derecho no es que baja la escala, sino que variás el alcance máximo y con ello, la tensión para la cual enciende cada led.

Saludos


----------



## Jorf

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh con razón, hoy pruebo.


----------



## Jorf

Y finalmente ya casi lo doy por finalizado, ahora funciona todo, con el preset de 4,7K el otro comenzó a corregir bien y efectivamente con el de la izquierda busco el principio de escala. Funciona el shift, el limitador y el controlador de largada aunque produce una falla y las RPM siguen subiendo, seguramente un capacitor de 22uF sea demasiado bajo, voy a empezar a jugar y probar valores.

Gracias Mariano, quedó joya ahora!!!


----------



## luk454

mnicolau dijo:


> Dale bola a la 1º página del pdf, esos son los componentes que van realmente. La lista y las otras vistas no fueron actualizadas.
> 
> Cuando tocás el preset derecho no es que baja la escala, sino que variás el alcance máximo y con ello, la tensión para la cual enciende cada led.
> 
> Saludos



Se que esto es viejo, queria saber con cual de estos preset regulas el corte de los rpm.
Desde ya gracias


----------



## Introtuning

luk454 dijo:


> Se que esto es viejo, queria saber con cual de estos preset regulas el corte de los rpm.
> Desde ya gracias



El corte no se regula con los preset.Explica mejor cual es la duda.

Pueden ser estas dos por deduccion:
1:Como regulo la intermitencia de corte?  Rta: Con el capacitor que esta señalado como "CAP" en la imagen del pdf
2:Como regulo el momento en que se activa el corte automático de RPM?  Rta:En el esquema de conecciones hay una llave selectora que va desde un pin a uno de los leds.vos conectas ese pin directo al led que vos queres que sea el seteado para el corte.al encenderse ese led se activa el relay.O podes poner una llave para poder cambiar el punto de activacion del corte.cosa ya explicada.

Si te confundis con los preset y la regulación de los mismos lee bien que esa parte se explico muchas veces.

Espero me entiendas


----------



## Jorf

*Uh, llegué tarde, lo dejo igual...*

El corte no lo regulás con un preset, sino que se activa cuándo se prende el led seleccionado. Con los preset regulás:

* Marcha mínima (cuántos leds querés que queden cuándo está regulando, hasta si querés se apagan todos)
* RPM máxima (para que enciendan todos los leds no importa las RPM máximas que pueda entregar el motor, por ejemplo no va a ser la misma regulación para un auto que para una moto)
* Evitar encendidos indeseables del shift light.


Ahora si, todo terminado y colocado, el capacitor para que tenga un lindo corte es de 100uF en un 4 cilindros.

Gracias Mariano!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Jorf dijo:


> Ahora si, todo terminado y colocado, el capacitor para que tenga un lindo corte es de 100uF en un 4 cilindros.
> 
> Gracias Mariano!!!



Me alegro! No te olvides de subir unas fotos para la gente del foro 

Saludos


----------



## Jorf

Fotos no varió del anterior, tengo para ofrecer un video donde mi amigo se copa y le da al pobre auto porque le gusta el ruido que hace.

Luego lo subo.


----------



## Jorf

Lo prometido es deuda:


----------



## Mour01

buenas, he estado trabajando en un pequeño proyecto escolar, y me estoy guiando en la señal del tacometro, ahora me salio un pequeño problema y necesito utilizar el velocimetro, me puse a investigar y encontre que al igual que el tacometro entregan una señal cuadrada, quisiera saber cual es al diferencia de estas 2 señales y si estoy bien con eso de que son señales cuadradas variantes en freciencia.


----------



## Jorf

En este taco la señal cuadrada proveniente de la bobina (si fuera ideal) se transforma en una señal analógica para luego ser convertida nuevamente en señal cuadrada en cada una de las salidas del integrado.


----------



## mendex07

Buenas gente, soy un estudiante que va a hacer este proyecto para el colegio, el problema que me surgio es bien al comienzo jeje necesito saber si puedo cambiar la forma en que se conectan los leds y las llaves selectoras, en el circuito esta conectado el CI luego los leds y al final las llaves yo quiero saber si afectaria en algo que ponga primero las llaves y luego los leds?? dejo una img de como quedaria porque se que no me van a entender 







entonces resumiendo, lo puedo conectar asi??


----------



## camh21

hola a mi no me funciona el corte que valro de capacitor le pusieron en cap


----------



## zeta_bola_1

camh21 dijo:


> hola a mi no me funciona el corte que valro de capacitor le pusieron en cap



para que no te funcione el corte por el cap tenes que haber puesto un cap  chiquitisimo, yo le puse de 100µF a las placas que hice


----------



## robertorcm

Hola, primero felicitar a mnicolau por este fantastico post y su aportación.
Tengo todo montado y demas, pero a la hora de conectarlo en el coche, no se donde tengo que conectarlo, porque el negativo de la bobina esta dentro del distribuidor y no lo "puedo sacar" sin dañar el distribuidor ....
¿Podria tomar la señal del cable del tacometro de serie?

Muchas gracias, un saludo


----------



## chizzo_16

Hola mnicolau.... te felicito tambien por el aporte...
sabes que yo este tacometro lo hice hace un año, funciona perfecto, pero ahora quiero hacer otro y queria tratar de evitar las llaves selectoras.... lo que yo pensaba era que podia dejar el corte en un led especifico (ej led 5) y en vez de usar los preset de calibracion poner un potenciometro en alguno de los dos y haci regula de forma mas precisa y comoda a que RPM queres que se active el corte....
mi pregunta es: estoy muy errado con esto?? si es posible, Cual de los dos preset me conviene reemplazar? por un potenciometro de que valor?
espero tu respuesta.... ya que no puedo probarlo en el que hice se lo regale a un amigo mio....
atte: Leandro de neuquen.


----------



## mendex07

hola hola, bueno queria ver si me puden ayudar con mi problema (ya busque en el tema, lei varias paginas del mismo y el faq tambien).
1- hice el circuito de la vercion 7.10c tal como esta en el pdf.
2- lo puse en una moto 110 smash.
3- el problema es que al conectar la corriente (los 12v) a la placa se acciona el rele y queda prendida la luz del SL sin que este seteado (sin conectar las llaves selectoras seria).

PD: Lo unico, y para mi muy probable que sea, es que cambie los BC327 por unos BC638 (busque en Datashet como eran las conecciones ya que varia la posicion de las patitas) lo tube que hacer porque en la casa de electronica no tenian y me dieron ese..

a algunos le paso lo mismo he leido pero las soluciones de ellos no me dieron resultado :/ ej regular el preset del SL, no me soluciona nada


----------



## mnicolau

Hola mendex, tu problema suena a que están mal conectados los TRs y vas a tener que prestar bien atención en la conexión porque esos 638 tienen los 3 pines cambiados respecto al 327.
Cómo los conectaste?

Chizzo, podés regular mediante los presets pero tené en cuenta que va a ir cambiando toda la escala de leds así que sólo te va a servir si no usás la parte de tacómetro.

Roberto, es ideal tomar la señal desde la que va al tacómetro original. Pero en ese caso no vas a poder utilizar la parte de limitador, ya que si conectás ahí la bornera bobina, únicamente vas a cortar esa señal del tacómetro. En ese caso el auto no va a limitar, pero sí lo hará la aguja del tacómetro original .

Saludos


----------



## mendex07

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola mendex, tu problema suena a que están mal conectados los TRs y vas a tener que prestar bien atención en la conexión porque esos 638 tienen los 3 pines cambiados respecto al 327.
> Cómo los conectaste?



bien vistos de frente al bc327 es E B C (de izq a der) y el bc638 es B C E (tambien de izq a der) en eso puse mucha atencion de no equibocarme y sin que me toquen las patitas...
esta bien ese tr que me dieron o puede ser remplazado por otro?? 

gracias por responder saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Vas a tener que medir tus TRs para identificar correctamente los pines, ya que hay varios fabricantes del mismo y si revisás distintos datasheets, vas a encontrar 2 orientaciones diferentes vistas desde el frente: E-C-B y B-C-E.

Saludos


----------



## chizzo_16

mnicolau dijo:


> Chizzo, podés regular mediante los presets pero tené en cuenta que va a ir cambiando toda la escala de leds así que sólo te va a servir si no usás la parte de tacómetro.



gracias mnicolau, por responder... sisi exactamente esa era mi intencion, no usar la escala de leds... solo para regular el corte.... ahora solo me queda probar cual de los 2 preset me conviene reemplazar! 

saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

De nada, el de la derecha tenés que usar para regular, ya que el de la izquierda sólo te establece el mínimo, en cambio con el otro tenés más libertad para modificar toda la escala.

Saludos


----------



## mendex07

mnicolau dijo:


> Vas a tener que medir tus TRs para identificar correctamente los pines, ya que hay varios fabricantes del mismo y si revisás distintos datasheets, vas a encontrar 2 orientaciones diferentes vistas desde el frente: E-C-B y B-C-E.
> 
> Saludos


problema resuelto, tenes razon mire otros datashet y estan diferentes 
ahora tengo que regular bien porque solo me prenden los primeros 4 leds con el motor casi a full  creo que lei unas paginas atras que cambiando un preset solucionaba eso 

muchas gracias !!! cuando encuentre la camara van fotos y videos


----------



## chizzo_16

mnicolau dijo:


> De nada, el de la derecha tenés que usar para regular, ya que el de la izquierda sólo te establece el mínimo, en cambio con el otro tenés más libertad para modificar toda la escala.
> 
> Saludos



buenisimo , entonces compro ese pote nomas... si todo sale bien subo fotos!!

gracias amigo....


----------



## andresmusico

buenas noches compañeros la pregunta no viene al tema pero se q se refiere a lo mismo,,, bueno tengo un carro de 3 cilindros y compre un tacometro de una marca type-r pero dice que es para 4 6 y 8 cilindros bueno la conecte y la aguja solo se mueve un poco maximo hasta 3500rpm y me gustaria saber si amplificando la señal que viene de la bobina podria hacer q la aguja llegue por lo menos a 7000rmp o mas por q el tacometro tiene un tope de 11000rpm y si es asi como lo puedo hacer tengo algo de conocimientos de electronica pero necesito una orientacion y por cierto saben si talvez dentro del tacometro viene algo para calibrar para hcer lo que me interesa .... saludos


----------



## robertorcm

mnicolau dijo:


> Roberto, es ideal tomar la señal desde la que va al tacómetro original. Pero en ese caso no vas a poder utilizar la parte de limitador, ya que si conectás ahí la bornera bobina, únicamente vas a cortar esa señal del tacómetro. En ese caso el auto no va a limitar, pero sí lo hará la aguja del tacómetro original .
> 
> Saludos



El problema es que no me reconoce las rev conectandolo al tacometro 
¿Alguna solucion?

Muchas gracias, un saludo


----------



## Introtuning

Medí la entrada de señal en el pin n 5 del 3914.post mas atrás se comento como ajustar la señal de entrada variando unas resistencias. medí eso y después lee mas atrás la ayuda ya dada a otro forero..


----------



## zeta_bola_1

robertorcm dijo:


> El problema es que no me reconoce las rev conectandolo al tacometro
> ¿Alguna solucion?
> 
> Muchas gracias, un saludo




a que borne lo conectaste?? en la placa digo


----------



## robertorcm

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> a que borne lo conectaste?? en la placa digo



Pues en la bornera doble, en el de la izquierda.

Un saludo


----------



## zeta_bola_1

robertorcm dijo:


> Pues en la bornera doble, en el de la izquierda.
> 
> Un saludo



si, eso esta bien, en la bornera doble "bobina" el de la izquierda visto desde el lado de los componentes es el que tenes que usar. de ahi toma la señal la placa.

proba con lo que dijo introtunning

saludos


----------



## robertorcm

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> si, eso esta bien, en la bornera doble "bobina" el de la izquierda visto desde el lado de los componentes es el que tenes que usar. de ahi toma la señal la placa.
> 
> proba con lo que dijo introtunning
> 
> saludos



Gracias, voy a probar de nuevo, a ver que tal.

Un saludo


----------



## mendex07

hola vengo con toda mi mala suerte :/, primero como pueden leer unas paginas atrás comente que no me andaba, el problema eran los transistores, los cambie y con la ayuda de mnicolau puse hacer que al final funcione, hasta ahí todo bien anduvo joya la escala de leds y el corte, luego intente regular la escala un día después del armado porque me había quedado corto y dejo de funcionar el corte :S, no me hice mucho problema, luego cambie el capacitor de uf4.7 por uno mas chico para que los leds se apaguen mas rapido y no funciono mas o.0...
ya cambie: todos los transistores, los capacitores (menos "cap"), puse el capacitor de uf4.7 de nuevo, los presets (estos los tenia a tope en el sentido horario para que la escala quede mas o menos bien y prendan todos los leds), el regulador de voltaje y hasta el integrado, todo esto lo pude hacer ya que tenia materiales para dos circuitos ..
El tema es que sigue sin funcionar... que me recomiendan ?? de ultima hago todo nuevo no?? total lo mas "caro" ya lo tengo :/ pero lo ideal seria encontrar el problema.

Desde ya muchas gracias y saludos !!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Mendex, probablemente sea problema de algún corto, pista levantada, o soldaduras frías. 

Hacé las mediciones necesarias, continuidad, tensión a la salida del regulador, tensión de entrada del 3914, etc.

Subí foto de la placa de ambos lados y buena calidad así te ayudamos a revisar.

Saludos


----------



## mendex07

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Mendex, probablemente sea problema de algún corto, pista levantada, o soldaduras frías.
> 
> Hacé las mediciones necesarias, continuidad, tensión a la salida del regulador, tensión de entrada del 3914, etc.
> 
> Subí foto de la placa de ambos lados y buena calidad así te ayudamos a revisar.
> 
> Saludos


es como que la placa esta maldita  esta tarde revise todas las soldaduras y anduvo todo, pero cuando salí del colegio hace un rato no funcionaba mas el corte ¬¬, de seguro es algún falso contacto que me la esta complicando hace un buen rato jeje
mañana tengo taller en el colegio asi que ahí la reviso bien bien, y como ya dije luego subo los videos 
Gracias igual por toda la ayuda !!
Saludos!


----------



## andresmusico

q señal da la bobina del auto se la pude amplificar y si es q es asi de que manera


----------



## luisblanc94

Hola mnicolau te quiero hacer una pregunta yo ando con ganas de hacerme el taco pero me he encontrado una nueva version en youtube la 8.10c y la que esta aca es la 7.10c, entonces lo que te quiero preguntar es si esa version que vi en you es final o beta y en que cambia con la que esta para descargar aqui. y tambien te quiero preguntar que estas estudiando en la facu, creo que es ingeniero electronico si no me equivoco porque yo tambien ando con ganas de estudiar lo mismo jajaja

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Luis, bienvenido al foro. La 8.10c es un diseño distinto respecto 7.10c y es final pero no fue subida al foro ya que es parte de un proyecto comercial.

Yo estoy estudiando Ing. Eléctrica (no Electrónica).

Saludos


----------



## chizzo_16

disculpame mnicolau que te moleste de vuelta.... estoy armando de nvo el tacometro y me surgio una duda!!! para autos con inyeccion electronica??? como se conecta???
espero tu respuesta
muchas gracias!


----------



## hypnos

Yo tambien quisiera saber como conectarloen una de injeccion electronica, mi carro es un honda civic 1988. Por ahi te dejo un diagrama de conecciones del distribuidor a ver si me ayudas

Tu ayuda sera muy agradecida


----------



## zeta_bola_1

si no queres el corte, solo el taco con leds o el shift light tenes unsa salida de tacometro ahi.

despues si queres el corte no te puedo decir por que no veo bien la imagen


----------



## hypnos

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> si no queres el corte, solo el taco con leds o el shift light tenes unsa salida de tacometro ahi.
> 
> despues si queres el corte no te puedo decir por que no veo bien la imagen



OK yo quiero conectar todos los cktos, lo del tacometro me queda claro... ya medio  mejore la imagen y con ello luego viene la pregunta: El limitador se conecta a la bobina de ignicion A o B
y a que altura... Desde ya Gracias!!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

para mi el circuito va intercalado entre unidad de ignicion y bobina de ignicion, cable wht/blu.

me puedo estar equivocando, espera la confirmacion de alguno de los chochamus

saludos


----------



## ezequielt

Hola muchachos. Estube viendo el circuito, se lo quiero poner a mi gol, pero me da un poco de miedo. No entiendo bien como funciona, como se regula a cuantas revoluciones hace el corte. Las 4 placas que hay en el rar, ¿Son todas iguales no?. La verdad que tengo ganas de hacerlo, me parece que está muy bien enfocado el proyecto, pero quiero evacuar esas dudas antes. En fin, sin más, que tengan un buen día.

Saluda Atte.: Ezequiel Teruel


----------



## daddy1997

HOLA tengo una pregunta a que cable tengo que conectar donde dice CDI???


----------



## Introtuning

A a,mbos usuarios bienvenidos al foro.
Ezequiel.lo de las dudas te las evacuas leyendo.No hay riesgo para el motor.paginas mas atras explique al igual que muchos ya como se regulan los preset.No te achiques q es un prollecto que si falla es por mal ensamblado.ponele esmero a la placa y todo sale bien.

Daddy   tu pregunta es la mas respondida en este tema.En ese lugar es donde conectas el el cable que va al negativo de la bobina probeniente del CDI o de los platinos..y el de al lado,en la misma bornera va a la bobina en el borne - que quedo sin cable alguno..


----------



## gerardoyvos

hola son nuevo en el fro mi nombre es gerardo soy de tucuman y tengo un gol gl g1 motor audi
mi pregunta y desesperacion es como conecto el Tacómetro digital + Shift Light + Limitador de RPM a este auto ya probe mil cosas y no pasa nada de nada no me anda no se que cable ya usar de la bobina, me dijeron que no se toca el modulo de encendido la verdad estoy desnudo no se que hacer y quisiera ponerlo en mi auto desde ya muchas gracias



esta es la imagen de mi bobina
tiene 3 cables a pusitivo y dos a negativo

ayuda?????
ayuda
ayuda



			
				gerardoyvos dijo:
			
		

> hola mnicolau gracias por tu respuesta, pero la verdad que lo del tacometro no me interesa tanto, lo que queria conectar era el corte y el control de largadapero no se como conectar son medio medio te pongo la foto del modulo de encendido y la de la bobina, si podes decirme que cables cortar o unir  al circuito sinseramente no se pero me gusta meter mano y cuando sale es una satisfaccion que ande desde ya muchas gracias:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y este es el modulo de encendido
> 
> pin #1= va hacia el ( - ) de la bobina de igniciÃ³n, aplica - 400V!!!, le da 400V por debajo de masa (normalmente cable de color verde)
> 
> pin #2= masa, o sea ( - ) de la baterÃ*a (normalmente cable de color marrÃ³n)
> 
> pin #3= captor ( - ) que va al distribuidor
> 
> pin #4= viene del ( + ) de la bobina de igniciÃ³n (normalmente cable de color negro)
> 
> pin #5= captor ( + ) que va al distribuidor
> 
> pin #6= pulsos del captor que viene del distribuidor
> 
> pin #7= TacÃ³metro
> 
> podrian ayudarme diciendome que cables conecto al circuito para que ande limitador y corte
> y si no es mucho el tacometro










[/IMG]

la verdad que les agradeceria muchisimo si me ayudan va si me lo conectan


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Gerardo, bienvenido al foro.

Supongo tu auto tiene su tacómetro original, en tal caso podés tomar la señal desde el mismo cable que llega a ese taco. Lo conectás en el borne izquierdo de la bornera "bobina"; de esta forma vas a poder hacer funcionar el taco digital y el shift light, pero no la etapa limitadora.

Si querés utilizar el limitador, vas a tener que encontrar el cable del módulo de encendido que se conecta con la bobina y cortar ahí con el contacto del relay.

PD: la placa funciona? Seguiste las indicaciones que fuimos comentando en las últimas páginas para revisar el correcto funcionamiento de la misma?

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

una de las placas que hice(la de la camioneta ford) la probe en un auto con ese motor. como no veia que cable usar probe, el primer cabel me limitaba el tacometro pero no el motor, con el otro cable funciono perecto todo


----------



## gerardoyvos

zeta_bola_1 podrias darme una mano con la imagen que puse muchas gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1

gerardoyvos dijo:


> zeta_bola_1 podrias darme una mano con la imagen que puse muchas gracias



en la foto de la bobina ya pusiste que identificaste positivo y negativo. fijate que en el borne negativo hay 2 cables, uno va al modulo de encendido y el otro es del tacometro.

identifica cual va al modulo, saca ese cable de la bobina y conectalo al borne izquierdo de la bornera "bobina" de la plaqueta. del borne derecho de la bornera "bobina" sacas un cable que va a ir a la bobina del auto, ahi de donde sacaste el cable del principio. y listo el pollo, ya esta funcionando la palca con todas sus funciones.

si no podes identificar el cable de la bobina del auto proba con cualquiera de los 2, con uno te limita el motor y con el otro te va a limitar el tacometro del tablero del auto(esto ultimo fue lo que me paso a mi que conte mas arriba)

te recomiendo que lopruebas con todos los leds y con el corte bajo en vueltas, asi sabes si funciona sin vueltear mucho el motor

saludos


----------



## daddy1997

hola soy nuevo no puedo conseguir el LM3914 no se puede reemplazar por otro componente o saben donde lo puedo consguir???


----------



## gerardoyvos

Si no me equivoco daddy el remplazo es el LM3916 o LM3915


----------



## mnicolau

Hola daddy, no hay reemplazo directo para el 3914 ya que el 3915/16 tienen escalas NO lineales, con lo cual no vas a poder calibrar nunca la escala del tacómetro.

Igualmente es un IC muy común y deberías poder conseguirlo (sobretodo en Bs As). Probá en otra casa de electrónica.

Saludos


----------



## gerardoyvos

gracias a todos por todas sus preguntas y respuesta ya termine de conectar anda de 10 muchas gracias


PD: en vez de preset puedo poner potenciometro ( si verdad? ) de cualquier valor???


----------



## mendex07

hola a todos, tengo una duda se puede testear el IC 3914 de alguna manera?? por que me pasa algo raro con la escala de leds, se prenden solo los primeros 2 (ya he intentado corregirlo con los presets pero nada) y todo lo demas es nuevo, incluso la placa.


----------



## Jorf

Podrías desconectar la entrada de tensión y conectarlo a una fuente de tensión variable y variar el voltaje, con eso debería variar la escala de leds. Sino, conectá todo y fijate que tensión registrás en la entrada del LM regulando y cuándo acelerás, así comprobás el conversor frecuencia-tensión.


----------



## mendex07

*al fin anduvo de 10 !!

he aquí la prueba 
*






*Gracias a todos por su ayuda *


----------



## nef88

mnicolau: hola soy nuevo en el foro, hace tiempo vengo viendo algunos proyectos que por falta de tiempo y dinero van quedando atras; cuando vi tu tacometro tan completo y simple me decidi a intentarlo.

lo tengo armado  todo segun las especificaciones, pero no acciona nunca el rele con el control de largada ni con el limitador. me fije varias veces el pcb y los componentres e incluso leí casi todas las paginas del post. lo unico que se me ocurre es que los BC327 que compre no estan funcionando. 
me fije la orientacion incluso en fotos y videos de usarios que ya reliazaron el tacometro y los mios estan igual.

pd: el rele funciona y los bc327 que compre dicen "C327a PH 5 9"


desde ya muchas gracias y felicitaciones por tu proyecto!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bueno mendex, felicitaciones!

nef88, a qué led estás conectando el pin activador del limitador?

La prueba más rápida es conectar a masa dicho pin activador, de esa forma debería activarse el relay. La escala de leds funciona? El shift?

Saludos


----------



## luisblanc94

Hola mnicolau primero que nada felicitaciones por este proyecto magnifico y gracias por compartirlo con todos, te quiero preguntar de que medida es la plaqueta, yo ya se que la tengo que imprimir al 100% del tamaño pero a mi me parece que es muy chico, la medida que me sale de la impresora es de 7,5 cm de largo y 5 cm de ancho y  pareciera que fuera medio chico, esa es mi unica duda media boba pero es mi duda jeje, no se si vos o alguien mas me puede pasar la medida real de la placa se lo agradeceria mucho.

Saludos y gracias por todo


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Luis, gracias y es así de compacta la placa  (74 x 48 [mm]).

Saludos


----------



## luisblanc94

ok muchas gracia mnicolau por la respuesta y guay que compacta mejor asi ocupa menos espacio jejeje.

Saludos


----------



## nef88

acabo de descubrir que el rele esta fallado. lo probe antes y accionaba y ahora acciona cuando quiere.

mnicolau: la escala de led funciona de 10! y el shif no lo probe.

 voy a probar con otro relay y comento que paso!! saludos

probe el pin del limitador derecho a maza y EXPLOTO el bc327!!! no entiendo! 


EDIT: solde otro BC327 probe a maza y no paso nada. no activo el nuevo rele ni tampoco exploto, el control de largada no funciona tampoco. ¿que hago?


----------



## kvapil

viejo como estas primero felicitarte por tu tacometro.. lo tengo casi armado ya... me falta un preset y una resistencia de 22k... pero no puedo conseguir de 1/4 de vatio... tengo de 1/2 vatio mucha diferencia hay viejo? y otra cosa el tacometro en la version 7.10 tiene el corte de rpm limitador mas el control de largada con pulsador... avisame ... saludos antonio kvapil


----------



## nef88

mnicolau: podrias pasarme el pcb ó diagrama del corte por separado?? como en versiones anteriores.

no quiero hacer denuevo todo el pcb y estoy casi seguro que el problema que tengo es con los bc327, ya que lo unico que no funciona tiene que ver directamente con ellos ( shiff,corte, control de largada) 
voy a ver si consigo los  2n5401 en  remplazo de los bc327, si no me equivoco lo unico que cambia es que uno es c,b,e y el otro e,b,c. se supone que poniendolos al reves tendrian que funcionar.   Gracias


----------



## kvapil

alguien puede confirmarme si el cuentavuelta digital de la version 7.10 tiene limitador de rpm y control de largada? me falta soldar solamente el lm3914.... avisenmen


----------



## nef88

kvapil dijo:


> alguien puede confirmarme si el cuentavuelta digital de la version 7.10 tiene limitador de rpm y control de largada? me falta soldar solamente el lm3914.... avisenmen



Si tiene control de largada y limitador


----------



## tdestrozo

Hola MNicolau, muy valioso tu aporte de verdad.
Por otra parte, queria preguntarte si era posible tener solo el shiftlight, como haria, y cual seria la placa. Muchas Gracias por tu tiempo!


----------



## nef88

tdestrozo dijo:


> Hola MNicolau, muy valioso tu aporte de verdad.
> Por otra parte, queria preguntarte si era posible tener solo el shiftlight, como haria, y cual seria la placa. Muchas Gracias por tu tiempo!



perdon que me meta, pero fijate que ya se habló de eso.

en la ultima version (7.10) tenes que remplazar los led por resistencias de 560Ω (ó similar) y si no queres el limitador no pongas el relé ni el bc327 de arriba.

espero poder ayudarte con esos datos, igualmente el que la tiene clara no soy yo

saludos!!

PD: mnicolau, Donde estas????  Volveee!! jaja


----------



## kvapil

nef88 gracias viejo... mucha diferencia hay entre las resistencia de 1/2 watt y 1/4 watt ? por que tengo todas de 1/2 watt  avisame... me falta solamente el integrado 3914.. otra cosa los preset de abajo compre de 4.7 k .. esta bien? avisame por favor..

y la resistencia del shift light  de cuanto es viejo? avisame


----------



## BITHOUSE

No man las resistencias de 1/2w te sirven perfectamente la diferencia es que soportan 1/2w osea aguantan mas.

Gente yo quisiera saber si existe alguna manera de probar el circuito sin motocicleta

Saludos!!


----------



## kvapil

gracias bithouse ... y las resistencia del shift light de cuanto es? avisame


----------



## BITHOUSE

La resistencia para que no se queme el led debe ser de 1k


----------



## biker2k3

Che estaria bueno una seccion en el foro que sea de proyectos realizados y para compartir. Osea vos por ejemplo hiciste un tacometro y lo queres compartir, que no se mezcle con los temas que crean para preguntar cosas.


----------



## kvapil

gracias bithouse.. y vos en tu tacometro... los preset de abajo los dos pusiste de 4.7 k ? o pusiste uno de 22 ? avisame.. yo le puse los dos de 4.7


----------



## nef88

BITHOUSE dijo:


> Gente yo quisiera saber si existe alguna manera de probar el circuito sin motocicleta



tambien se hablo de eso!! por favor traten de leer mas!! sino termina siendo muy repetitivo. 

igual te contesto, alimenta el tacometro normalmente y hacete de un cooler de pc de tres cables y alimentalo en paralelo a la placa (12V) respetando por logica la polaridad de ambos. en el borne de la señal (bobina) conecta el tercer cable del cooler, y regula los preset hasta que prendan los led (es probable que no encienda toda la escala, si sucede es normal ya que el cooler no tiene ni en sueños 8.000RPM)

EDIT: kvapil:  yo puse uno de 5k y otro de 2K2

espero que se entienda!!

Suerte con el proyecto!!


----------



## luisblanc94

hola mnicolau como estas, te comento que he armado la placa y en un principio parecia que todo funciona, el shift light anda, el relay se activa, todos poniendolos a masa, bueno la cosa es que cuando conecto la placa al auto(conecto solo el cable de la bobina) y lo enciendo para probar el tacometro los led´s apenas se prenden, estoy usando led´s de alta luminosidad o sea los trasparentes sera por eso o es lo mismo que usar de los comunes, y tambien la otra duda es que cuando conecto la placa en serie entre el CDI y la bobina para probar el corte al momento de encender el auto se producen chispazos entre pistas y no me deja encenderlo, lo raro que no se producen entre soldadura y soldadura sino entre pista y pista eso es lo raro. bueno esos son mis problemas te comento nomas que no pude conseguir preset de 47k y le puse de 50k, ¿es lo mismo?.

una imagen de la placa para que me digas si esta algo mal
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/339/p9060144.jpg/

Saludos y espero tu respuesta


----------



## kvapil

gracias bithouse... pasa q en el plano... dice 4.7k .. .vamos a ver que onda si no lo cambiaree por los que vos tienes... otra cosa.. cuando conectas el control de largada.. las vueltas del auto o moto quedan atascadas ahi? o si acelerras a fondo con el boton apretado siguen subiendo....  por que io tengo un corte de rpm que cuiando apreto el pulsador me corta pero si sigo acelerando las vueltas siguen subiendo... y no es un control de largada.. no se si me entendes.. avisame cuando puedas un abra<zo


----------



## francodetablada

buenas noches, soy nuevo en el foro y acabo de terminar de armar el tacometro, ahora mi problema es que no encuentro el modulo de encendido, tengo un gol 94 motor audi, si alguno podria guiarme se lo voy a agradecer


----------



## luisblanc94

hola Mnicolau te comento que termine la placa y anda de 1000, todo funciona lo unico que pasa es que se producen chispas entre pista y pista al momento de encender el auto y tambien cuando lo acelero mucho, te dejo una imagen de los lugares justos donde se producen, bueno eso es todo espero que me puedas ayudar.







Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

luisblanc94 dijo:


> hola Mnicolau te comento que termine la placa y anda de 1000, todo funciona lo unico que pasa es que se producen chispas entre pista y pista al momento de encender el auto y tambien cuando lo acelero mucho, te dejo una imagen de los lugares justos donde se producen, bueno eso es todo espero que me puedas ayudar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos




o cortas un poquito de las pistas mas gruesas cosa de separarlas un poco mas o compras esto:

http://www.edelta.com.ar/edelta/ind...ufacturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

o esto:

http://www.edelta.com.ar/edelta/ind...ufacturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

saludos


----------



## luisblanc94

Hola zeta gracias por responder y si eso habia pensado yo, pero tambien... ¿se podria utilizar fijador para pelo?. porque tambien crea como una capa fina de plastico sobre la placa y ademas porque tengo un poco de fijador en mi  casa jeje, te pregunto nomas para no tener que ir a comprar el aislante y despues enterarme que es lo mismo.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

no  creo que el fijador de pelo cumpla la funcion de aislante, ni mucho menos la de fijador para el pelo el aislante. si queres proba, proba bajo tu propio riesgo


----------



## nef88

luisblanc94 dijo:


> Hola zeta gracias por responder y si eso habia pensado yo, pero tambien... ¿se podria utilizar fijador para pelo?. porque tambien crea como una capa fina de plastico sobre la placa y ademas porque tengo un poco de fijador en mi  casa jeje, te pregunto nomas para no tener que ir a comprar el aislante y despues enterarme que es lo mismo.
> 
> Saludos




Un amigo hace sus pcb y luego los barniza con barniz comun y corriente en aerosol, que yo sepa jamas tuvo inconvenientes...

espero te sirva


Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

nef88 dijo:


> Un amigo hace sus pcb y luego los barniza con barniz comun y corriente en aerosol, que yo sepa jamas tuvo inconvenientes...
> 
> espero te sirva
> 
> 
> Saludos



me parece medio una locura. los barnices pueden ser al aceite o al agua, en cualquier caso pueden contener particulas que produciran cortocircuitos en las placas.

habiendo productos especificos para aislar, y visto y considerando que no son para nada caros, para que arriesgarse con productos utilizados en otros menesteres??


----------



## jony01

Hola que tal muchisimas gracias por el aporte la verdad esta buenisimo y sencillo ya arme el tacometro pero tengo dos inconvenientes el primero es que las barra de led me prende los primeros 5 con la moto a fondo y el segundo es que me gustaria que me expliques bien como conectarlo a un auto muchisimas gracias


----------



## nef88

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> me parece medio una locura. los barnices pueden ser al aceite o al agua, en cualquier caso pueden contener particulas que produciran cortocircuitos en las placas.
> 
> habiendo productos especificos para aislar, y visto y considerando que no son para nada caros, para que arriesgarse con productos utilizados en otros menesteres??




1°No solo hay barnices al agua ó al aceite.
2°Yo mismo vendí una vez un destellador para un garage y lo pinte con aerosol negro mate (para evitar plagio) hoy en dia sigue funcionando ya que lo veo casi siempre y esto fué hace como 2 años.
3°Tenes razon en que no son caros los antisold y quizas no se justifique arriesgarse, pero si no hay otra cosa ó estas en apuros, un barniz ó sintetico en aerosol te salva.
4° No dije que sea lo mas indicado es solo una opcion para salir de apuros ó para usar lo que hay a mano.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

nef88 dijo:


> 1°No solo hay barnices al agua ó al aceite.
> 2°Yo mismo vendí una vez un destellador para un garage y lo pinte con aerosol negro mate (para evitar plagio) hoy en dia sigue funcionando ya que lo veo casi siempre y esto fué hace como 2 años.
> 3°Tenes razon en que no son caros los antisold y quizas no se justifique arriesgarse, pero si no hay otra cosa ó estas en apuros, un barniz ó sintetico en aerosol te salva.
> 4° No dije que sea lo mas indicado es solo una opcion para salir de apuros ó para usar lo que hay a mano.



nada mas que decirte uqe tengas cuidado en tus proyectos

saludos


----------



## nef88

Todo bien!! 

 Respondi lo que me preguntaste: 





zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> habiendo productos especificos para aislar, y visto y considerando que no son para nada caros, para que arriesgarse con productos utilizados en otros menesteres??



Solo queria compartir mi experiencia. 

Saludos...


----------



## zeta_bola_1

saludos(completando caracteres)


----------



## charly12344

volviendo al tema como ago para regular el corte a mas rapido?? el k llega y corta otra vez...


----------



## luisblanc94

Bueno veo que se armo flor de discucion por el tema del aislante pero ya lo solucione y les digo que utilice *FIJADOR DE PELO* simple fijador de pelo y me soluciono el problema de las chispas y no ocurrio ningun cortocircuito al momento de probarlo, ya dentro de un rato les prometo un video de como funciona en una Chevrolet c10 con motor 250 sin ningun problema. 

Saludos


----------



## nef88

Felicitaciones!!!! esperamos el video!!!

PD: Agrego a mi lista el fijador de pelo


----------



## charly12344

perdonar por no estar al fijador de pelo pero para regular el cortE??


----------



## jonyelectro

hola a todos!alguien tiene el diagrama del circuito de comando de luces de la honda wave,osea para que sirve cada color de cable,tengo una zanella due 2010 y la transforme a toda wave plasticos opticas tablero todo,ya que me chocaron en las picadas y se hiso mier.....je,y no hay repuestos zanella,la cuestion es que el sistema de luces de zanella es sencillo,pero el comando de l wave es un manojo de cables de todos colores y no lo puedo adaptar!                                    !!!!!!!!GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=558987


----------



## jonyelectro

hola a todos!!nadie conoce/tiene el esquema electrico o sabe de donde lo puedo conseguirr,lo que necesito es el comando de luces!GRACIAS!!


----------



## gerardoyvos

pueden poner el proyecto terminado en livewire para hacer pruebas??????????????

muchas gracias


----------



## jony01

hola que tal buenos dias le cuento que arme la placa yo tengo un corsqa classic 2007 y sinceramente no se como conectarlo al taco porq no entiendo que señal toma si el negativo es constante no como en la moto que el positivo de la bobina crece a medida que se la acelera si alguien fuese tan amable de explicarme como lo conecto se lo agradeceria . muchas gracias


----------



## kvapil

alguien podria pasar el diagrama pero solo con control de largada y limitador de rpm ? solamente eso.. o que componentes se le tiene que sacar... gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Gente... tómense media hora y LEAN el thread, al menos las últimas 40 páginas... ya se han respondido todas estas cuestiones una y otra vez. Se van a sacar todas las dudas que tienen.

Jony, en la página 2 del pdf tenés las conexiones. Se toma la señal desde el negativo; el circuito  mide los pulsos presentes ahí, no la tensión. 

Livewire NO simula correctamente ni el "conversor" F-T, ni el 3914.

Saludos


----------



## nef88

volvisteeeeeeee!!! ajajajaja

Empecé de 0 la placa solo me faltan algunos componentes, cuando la termine comento como fue!!


Saludos!! 


PD: mnicolau tiene razón!!! Por favor  moléstense en leer un poco antes de preguntar :estudiando:
:


----------



## mnicolau

Jaj bien.. asegurate que los BC327 están colocados como corresponde y va a salir andando todo OK.

Siempre me doy una vuelta por el foro y leo los threads, pero trato de no responder cuando se consultan una y otra vez las mismas cosas porque se llena el tema con respuestas similares; lo cual provoca que sean cada vez menores los ánimos para ponerse a leer debido a la alta cantidad de posts, y por ello realizan las preguntas sin antes leer...  es un ciclo vicioso.

Saludos


----------



## nef88

Me parece perfecto!!

Estuve viendo tu post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/proyecto-completo-fuente-fija-regulable-voltimetro-digital-17708/ y me puse a fabricar una con 3 fuentes con regulador 0 a 36v 5A (lm338) cuando la termino te la presento!! JAJAJ 

Saludos y gracias!!

Pd: perdon por el OFF TOPIC


----------



## kvapil

mnicolau... lo arme al circuito con todos los componentes y no me anda... o sea lo conecte a la bateria nomas para ver si con el pulsador pegaba o no el relay y ni se mueve.. no se que sera... quisiera saber en ves de tener el cuenta vuelta digital.. tener el control de largada y el limitador nomas... o se me podrias decir en que pagina se encuentra asi lo lea.. gracias


----------



## mnicolau

kvapil dijo:


> mnicolau... lo arme al circuito con todos los componentes y no me anda... o sea lo conecte a la bateria nomas para ver si con el pulsador pegaba o no el relay y ni se mueve.. no se que sera... quisiera saber en ves de tener el cuenta vuelta digital.. tener el control de largada y el limitador nomas... o se me podrias decir en que pagina se encuentra asi lo lea.. gracias



Hola, empezá a leer en la página 100, se comentó muchas veces los pasos a seguir para revisar las distintas etapas del circuito y determinar dónde está el problema. También se habló sobre tener sólo control de largada y limitador.

Saludos


----------



## kvapil

gracias hermano.. la verdad que esta muy bueno... no se por que no me ando.. ia me voy a fijar.. gracias


----------



## camh21

hoa a todos ya arme todo y funcionaba pero ocasione un corto en la entrada de voltaje de la plca y ahora no funciona *QUE* puedo hacer cambair el integrado o tendria *QUE* checar *QUE* cosas


----------



## mtorres

Hola mnicolau.... te cuento que he leido el proyecto desde la 1er pagina hasta la ultima y varias paginas, mas de una vez.... He hecho la version 7.10c respetando los valores al pie de la letra... He visto que hay varias variantes en los componentes que no coinciden algunas cosas de los post con lo de la primer pagina y esto trae dudas... Entiendo que es tambien porque este preoyecto se iba modificando de acuerdo a las mejoras que se le hacian, siempre pasa eso cuando se hacen proyectos colaborando entre todos... Mi tacometro esta terminado y hace un rato hice pruebas. Funciona el shift, el corte y la escala pero tengo un inconveniente... con el motor regulando se encienden muchos leds y apenas acelerando se me llena la escala. Realice calibracion y no tuve exito... Use un lm3915 que lei por ahi que comentaste que no anda con este ci... Compare los datasheets entre 3914, 3915 y 3916 y creo que se podria hacer funcionar pero no logro darle con la "tecla". Me gustaria que me des una mano si podes y yo te subo las fotos de la plaquetita asi la ves... Pienso que logrando que el lm3915 largue menos volt a la salida solucionaria el problema... Ya varie el preset de 2,2k y mejoro pero despues de eso no llego a completar los dos leds rojos(y eso q le di madera pobre auto ajjajaj). Todo el problema es que no consegui el lm3914 y me mandaron un 3915 y tres 3916!! Ojala me puedas dar una mano!! Muchas gracias!! 

Saludos, Mariano.

PD: Somos "tocayos" ajajajajaj!!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Mariano, bienvenido al foro.

El tema es el siguiente... el 3914 tiene escala lineal, osea que a iguales incrementos en la tensión "leída" por el IC, igual incremento en la visualización de los leds de salida. 

Mientras que la escala que presenta el 3915 es semi-logarítmica, con lo cual nunca vas a poder eliminar ese problema que estás teniendo y calibrar correctamente, porque se debe justamente a la forma en la que el IC representa la escala. La única solución es cambiar el IC por el 3914.

Peor aún va a ser el efecto si utilizás el 3916, ya que ese tiene escala logarítmica. Así que guardá los 3915 y 3916 para hacer vú-metros .

camh21, *a LEER que ya se respondió mil veces* (cambiá el regulador y ojo con la ortografía porque te van a moderar el post.).

Saludos


----------



## mtorres

kvapil dijo:


> mnicolau... lo arme al circuito con todos los componentes y no me anda... o sea lo conecte a la bateria nomas para ver si con el pulsador pegaba o no el relay y ni se mueve.. no se que sera... quisiera saber en ves de tener el cuenta vuelta digital.. tener el control de largada y el limitador nomas... o se me podrias decir en que pagina se encuentra asi lo lea.. gracias


 

Hola kvapil! 

Entiendo que lo unico que hiciste fue conectar la alimentacion del circuito y nada mas... Si no conectas el resto y pones en marcha el auto/moto, no te va a pegar el rele porque toma como referencia el led que esta prendido... No se si me explico bien.... O sea, si graduas el pulsador en el 3er led por ejemplo, presionas el pulsador y no te va pegar el rele porque esta apagado, si estuviese prendido, si. Espero que te ayude y si entendi mal, hace de cuenta que no dije nada jajajaj!!



mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Mariano, bienvenido al foro.
> 
> El tema es el siguiente... el 3914 tiene escala lineal, osea que a iguales incrementos en la tensión "leída" por el IC, igual incremento en la visualización de los leds de salida.
> 
> Mientras que la escala que presenta el 3915 es semi-logarítmica, con lo cual nunca vas a poder eliminar ese problema que estás teniendo y calibrar correctamente, porque se debe justamente a la forma en la que el IC representa la escala. La única solución es cambiar el IC por el 3914.
> 
> Peor aún va a ser el efecto si utilizás el 3916, ya que ese tiene escala logarítmica. Así que guardá los 3915 y 3916 para hacer vú-metros .
> 
> camh21, *a LEER que ya se respondió mil veces* (cambiá el regulador y ojo con la ortografía porque te van a moderar el post.).
> 
> Saludos


 


Era lo que temia!! Pero ya lo dice el dicho...no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver!! ajajajaj!! Muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta!! Asi que a esperar la semana que viene y mandar a comprar de nuevo a Mar del Plata...  


Saludos, Mariano.


----------



## kvapil

gracias mtorres y mnicolau... claro yo solo conecte el positivo y negativo y me fije si pegaba el relay.. por lo que entiendo lo que me decis es que tiene que estar prendido el primer led para que pegue el relay... otra pregunta.. yo pedi en la casa de electronica el relay inversor.. es lo mismo que el comun? por que compre uno comun y otro inversor y en las caracteristicas dicen exactamente lo mismo... que opinas vos? es lo mismo? ya lo voy a conectar a la moto para ver si prenden los led.. otra cosa... yo a la plaqueta la dibuje a mano .. es un bajon por que por ahi se me va la mano y pinto por demas las pistas y se me superponen.. vi la plaqueta de mnicolau y es perfecta... con que papel la imprimio? o de alguna forma que pueda hacerla mejor sin estar dibujando.. aparte por lo que se pierde mucho tiempo.. avisame un abrazo saludos

estoy haciendo un hallmeter tb con el mismo lm.. y 10 led.. vamos a ver si anda... lo tengo que probar en el auto a carburador... cualquier cosa despues si anda.. lo publico...


----------



## alexus

Despues de mucho tiempo sin postear nada, mayormente por falta de tiempo, hoy vuelvo a escribir...

Les cuento que en mi trabajo, pasamos a desarme unos controladores de temperatura, de unos 20 años atras, y oh casualidad! tenian 1 lm3914 y 11 led cada uno, +/-50º y el 0 (led 11), son 4 controladores, asi que ahora tengo, 4 lm3914, y 44 led!! Y entre a recordar los viejos tiempos en los que pasaba las horas por aca, y dije zaz!! mnicolau, tacometro! y aca estoy...

Me gustaria armarlo con 20 o 30 led, recuerdan en que pagina est la modificacion? 

muchas gracias!


----------



## Introtuning

Buenas amigo Alexus.Muy ciert,tiempo sin verte.y sin postear ambos en este tema ja.

Lo que buscas es este.no se si es el final pero entre ese y el video que suvio es el unico esquema que hay.corrijanme.

Esquema:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/259647/

Imagenes finales__ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/299596/ _
Video _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/300726/ _Espero sea lo que estas buscando.


----------



## gabriell

por los arcos entre pistas porlo general se perfora la placa en esa area para bajar la conductividad y se lo pinta con flux , eso por lo general funciona , es una solucion muy usada en las fuentes switching de cualquier tipo


----------



## mtorres

Buenas gente!!! Al fin!! consegui el lm3914!! Uno solito pero bue....suficiente!! Eso si, debe ser intrnamente de oro *POR*q*UE* me lo cobraron 22 pesos( en argentina)... Me mato el señor vendedor!! ajajjajaj!! 

Kvapil... el led que te va a pegar el rele es el que este prendido y conectado el pulsador... si esta en el 3ero conectado y prende el 1ero, no va a pegar... Lo va a hacer cuando la escala prenda hasta el tercer led... 
Respecto de la placa, podes usar una fotocopia(yo uso impresora laser en papel de revista "viva") con toda la resolucion asi queda mas oscura y por ende con mas toner, luego con el metodo de la plancha pasarla a la placa...lleva su tiempo pero quedan muy bien... busca info en internet que estan los pasos a seguir con fotografias, asi entendes lo que yo trato de explicarte...


Saludos, Mariano.


----------



## kvapil

perfecto mariano.. gracias por tu info.. mira esta foto que subo donde esta explicado la coneccion del pulsador... esta conectado en el primer led y del otro lado va en el punto medio viste... o sea.. el auto regulando va a estar prendido el primer led... ponele io acelero hasta el 4 led o sea 4000 rpm aprox.. y aprieto el pulsador... me va a pegar el relay? o si acelero hasta el 5 led y aprieto va a pegar t*AM*b*IÉN*? eso lo que quiero saber por lo que esta conectado en el primer led... o por que al tomar la señal del primer led.. ia le da la señal al relay para que pegue en cualquier led? me entendes? otra cosita... la velocidad del corte del control de largada de donde le doy? gracias y contestame ayudaa


----------



## charly12344

yo tengo una duda de conexion mi coche no lleva un distribuidor que vaya a cada bobina si no que sale de la ecu a cada 1. bueno mis conexiones son 6 cables 1 de 12v luego 1 negativo y luego 4 de señal 1 para cada bujia y la verdad no se como acer la conexion por que ni cortando el positivo ni el negativo me actua el circuito


----------



## fernandojconti

Hola,

Quiero hacer un Shift Light para mi moto con un LM2907. Estoy viendo la hoja de datos del CI y hay un ejemplo claro que me gustaría implementar (Flashing LED Indicates Overspeed - ver imagen adjunta). Por lo que entiendo al ver el diagrama, al superar la frecuencia de entrada de 100 Hz. el LED comienza a parpadear y si la frecuencia continúa aumentando, el parpadeo se vuelve mas rápido aún. Justamente esto es lo que yo quisiera lograr y además que el Led quede encendido fijo al alcanzar cierta frecuencia de entrada equivalente a las 14.500 RPMs. Este circuito trae un preset de 30k que une el emisor de un transistor NPN a masa (supongo que un BC548 iría bien) Lo que quisiera saber, es si con este preset regulo el umbral en el que el LED comienza a titilar o si debo modificar el circuito de alguna manera para poder controlar esto. Gracias por su ayuda de antemano.


----------



## mtorres

kvapil dijo:


> perfecto mariano.. gracias por tu info.. mira esta foto que subo donde esta explicado la coneccion del pulsador... esta conectado en el primer led y del otro lado va en el punto medio viste... o sea.. el auto regulando va a estar prendido el primer led... ponele io acelero hasta el 4 led o sea 4000 rpm aprox.. y aprieto el pulsador... me va a pegar el relay? o si acelero hasta el 5 led y aprieto va a pegar tb? eso lo que quiero saber por lo que esta conectado en el primer led... o por que al tomar la señal del primer led.. ia le da la señal al relay para que pegue en cualquier led? me entendes? otra cosita... la velocidad del corte del control de largada de donde le doy? gracias y contestame ayudaa


 

Hola kvapil! El tema es el siguiente... supone que tu pulsador esta en el 3er led y son 3000rpm... vos aceleras hasta 5000rpm pero si esta presionado el pulsador, no va a llegar hasta ahi! Va a llegar hasta 3000rpm porque te esta limitando a 3000rmp... si soltas el pulsador va a pasar la escala hasta donde este midiendo el tacometro... Ahora, si vos aceleras hasta 2000rpm y presionas el pulsador, no va a pegar el rele porque justamente no le indica que tiene que limitar las revoluciones del motor... conclusion!! en el led que vos le conectes el pulsador, ahi va a limitar cuando apretes. Lo podes poner en el que mas te guste pero cuando presiones, hasta ahi va a llegar...ni mas ni menos!! Se entendio?? o hice mucha ensalada?? ajajjajaj!! La velocidad del corte se la da el capacitor que esta marcado como "CAP" y se encuentra al lado del rele... practicamente solo...


Saludos, Mariano.


----------



## kvapil

que idolo mariano... me has sacado una gran duda entendi perfectamente... entonces lo mismo pasa con la llave que esta en el ponele led 7.. hasta ahi llega y se limita por si solo verdad? esas dos llaves que estan ahi... una es para el shift light y otra es para el limitador.. eso entiendo.. otra cosa.. los preset que estan abajo... de que tamaño le pusiste vos? io compre los de 4.7 k.. por que vi en otras fotos que estan los de 4k7 o algo asi.. no se si son los mismo.. y el que esta al lado del relay le puse de 2.2 k esta bien? confirmame eso y me largo a armarlo de nuevo.. saludos antonio kvapil


----------



## charly12344

alquien atiende a mi duda?? los cables de señal de las bobinas salen directamente de la ecu osea que tengo 1 positivo constante 1 negativo constante y4 cables de señal 1 para cada bobina y no tengo distribuidor ni cdi como lo hago??


----------



## kvapil

que auto tienes charlie? por que tengo entendido que para el gol trend fox o golf... se necesita un modulo para que convierta esos cables que tienes vos que maneja a cada bobina en 2... uno positivo y uno neg... yo fabrico cortes de rpm con pulsador... que es por medio de relay t*AM*b*IÉN* pero corta el negativo de la bobina.. entra a la pagina de kevlar.. fijate y dice modulos o corte de rpm para encendidos manejados por la ecu.. si no me equivoco es asi.. o si conseguis como conectar explicalo...
 saludos antonio kvapil..


----------



## charly12344

tengo un opel astra h 1.6 gasolina y no tiene nada los cables de señal sale cada 1 a una bobina y por cierto compi me puedes pasar la pagina que me esta diciendo??


----------



## xzibit08

Hola mnicolau! che cendrias el circuito del corte solo? Osea sin el Shift, ni el tacometro...Porque ise el circuito entero pero ni andubo y ni pudieron solucionarme el Problema de porque no andaba...
Saludossss!!! Gracias de Antemano..


----------



## eljohna1986

Hola amigos,he buscado por el foro y aun no me han podido contestar,mi consulta es si existe la posibilidad de poder adaptar este limitador a los encendidos sin distribuidor,comandados por la ecu,encendidos dis,quiza nos despejen mas de una duda a charly12344 y a mi.
La pregunta es la siguiente se podra utilizar el corte que genera este circuito para cortar la corriente que alimenta el conjunto de bobinas que conforman el encendido dis y de esa manera realizar el limitador?,seria muy sencillo si fuera solo cortando la señal constante que envia la ecu a las bobinas,pero claro surge un inconveniente que este circuito toma la señal de los pulsos del encendido en los contactos que queremos utilizar para cortar la señal de la ecu.no se si me explico el tema es que no es un contacto seco si no que a su vez actua como entrada de señal entonces no podemos cortar dicha alimentacion desde la ecu,por favor si tienen alguna sugerencia no duden en exponerla para poder llegar a una solucion,desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## VPABLO

hola nicolau soy nuevo pero hace varios dias q*UE* vengo leyendo tu post por cierto muy bueno pero todavia no entiendo de donde tomo la señal t*E*ngo un auto modelo 84 tiene ensendido convecional...si podrias explicarme te lo agredeceria mucho..gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1

eljohna1986 dijo:


> Hola amigos,he buscado por el foro y aun no me han podido contestar,mi consulta es si existe la posibilidad de poder adaptar este limitador a los encendidos sin distribuidor,comandados por la ecu,encendidos dis,quiza nos despejen mas de una duda a charly12344 y a mi.
> La pregunta es la siguiente se podra utilizar el corte que genera este circuito para cortar la corriente que alimenta el conjunto de bobinas que conforman el encendido dis y de esa manera realizar el limitador?,seria muy sencillo si fuera solo cortando la señal constante que envia la ecu a las bobinas,pero claro surge un inconveniente que este circuito toma la señal de los pulsos del encendido en los contactos que queremos utilizar para cortar la señal de la ecu.no se si me explico el tema es que no es un contacto seco si no que a su vez actua como entrada de señal entonces no podemos cortar dicha alimentacion desde la ecu,por favor si tienen alguna sugerencia no duden en exponerla para poder llegar a una solucion,desde ya muchas gracias.



tirando ideas: y si tomas la señal del cable de señal de la bobina del cilindro numero 1( por ejemplo) y en vez de hacer una placa con un solo rele lo haces con 4?? uno por cada cable de señal de cada bobina de cada cilindro. o cortar el cable de señal o cortar el cable de alimentacion de cada bobina. habria que ver de que forma no tira error la ecu.



VPABLO dijo:


> hola nicolau soy nuevo pero hace varios dias q vengo leyendo tu post por cierto muy bueno pero todavia no entiendo de donde tomo la señal tngo un auto modelo 84 tiene ensendido convecional...si podrias explicarme te lo agredeceria mucho..gracias



que es encendido convencional?? por el año puede ser con platinos. y te digo que funciona muy bien en ese tipo de encendido.

una foto para tener una idea de que estamos hablando nunca cae mal


----------



## charly12344

pues yo tengo todavia la duda, no  logro hacerlo. Lo ice acer funcionar pero sin hacer el corte solo el tacometro pin*CH*ando en un cable de señal de 1 cilindro, pero no le llega la suficiente fuerza al circuito y mi planteamiento seria el siguiente....
Seria coger el cable de señal que va al tacometro  pinchar la señal no cortar y con el otro cable conectar un rele al positivo constante de la bobina. Dicha señal activara el rele cuando la aguja del tacometro llegue a ciertas revoluciones... Esa es mi idea pero no la e llegado a probar


----------



## zeta_bola_1

charly12344 dijo:


> pues yo tengo todavia la duda, no  logro hacerlo. Lo ice acer funcionar pero sin hacer el corte solo el tacometro pinxando en un cable de señal de 1 cilindro, pero no le llega la suficiente fuerza al circuito y mi planteamiento seria el siguiente....
> Seria coger el cable de señal que va al tacometro  pinchar la señal no cortar y con el otro cable conectar un rele al positivo constante de la bobina. Dicha señal activara el rele cuando la aguja del tacometro llegue a ciertas revoluciones... Esa es mi idea pero no la e llegado a probar



si lo haces como decis va a funcionar la parte de tacometro de la placa, si haces el conexionado que lleva a los leds el corte va a actuar cuando encienda ese led, independientemente de donde este la aguja del tacometro original del auto, ya que eso lo tendrias que setear con los preset de la placa. por otro lado, que cortaria el rele??


----------



## charly12344

pues seria los cables que lleva la placa que es entrada al modulo o cdi y salida negativa de la bobina pues el cable de señal de entrada conectarla al tacometro, y el cable negativo de la salida conectarlo a un rele normalmente cerrado conectando las patillas positivas de la bobina al rele y la señal negativa de la placa t*A*mb*IÉN* al rele con lo *QUE* al llegar a ciertas rpm o leds *QUE* active el rele *QUE* emos colocado para que corte la electricidad *QUE* pasa constante a la bobina.. la duda que tengo *QUE* si valdra para el lmitador ... bueno intento hacer un dibujo


----------



## zeta_bola_1

asi como lo pones en el esquema que hiciste puede funcionar. no hace falta que pongas otro rele, usa el mismo de la placa, corta la pista que une la entrada de señal con la pata del rele y podes usar ese rele.

de esa forma tal vez te tire error la ecu, que no hace nada al funcionamiento del auto


----------



## charly12344

eso me salio averia de motor cuando lo probe al cable de señal de la bobina pero al los dias se me *QU*ito el error y la verdad *QUE* no me a dado por probarlo...


----------



## Nostalgic

Hola como estan??? mariano hice el corte simple con pulsador pero al ponerlo en funcionamiento solo hace un clic y ahi se queda... te dejo una imagen para que veas como lo arme... espero me puedas ayudar...


----------



## kvapil

yo quiero el plano del control de largada y limitador nomas... o sea... acelerar hasta 3000 rpm apretar el pulsador... y pisarlo a fondo pero q no pase de las 3000 rpm no se si me entienden... por que por ahi se hacen esos cortes y por mas que lo pongas a 3000 si seguis acelerando siguen avansando las rpm por mas que tengas pulsado el boton.. mnicolau una mano viejo


----------



## gerardoyvos

ME PASA LO MISMO QUE *Nostalgic*   ALGUIEN PODRIA DAR UNA MANO GRACIAS


----------



## zeta_bola_1

kvapil dijo:


> yo quiero el plano del control de largada y limitador nomas... o sea... acelerar hasta 3000 rpm apretar el pulsador... y pisarlo a fondo pero q no pase de las 3000 rpm no se si me entienden... por que por ahi se hacen esos cortes y por mas que lo pongas a 3000 si seguis acelerando siguen avansando las rpm por mas que tengas pulsado el boton.. mnicolau una mano viejo



es el circuito del post, no uses los leds nada mas. fijate que en la pagina 1 hay 2 videos mios, ambos vehiculos usan el circuito de mnicolua como vos queres

ya se dijo muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuchas veces en estas paginas

saludos


----------



## nef88

Nostalgic dijo:


> Hola como estan??? mariano hice el corte simple con pulsador pero al ponerlo en funcionamiento solo hace un clic y ahi se queda... te dejo una imagen para que veas como lo arme... espero me puedas ayudar...



revisa el GND del 555.

SAludos


----------



## kvapil

zeta bola gracias.. si vi tus videos ... esta bueno con el limitador y el control de largada.. pero ia lo voy armando dos veces y no me anda.. no hay  un circuito mas chico para hacerlo con el control de largada y el limitador..?


----------



## Nostalgic

muchas gracias NEF88 me sirvio tu ayuda... pero ahora miren este video... ese es el normal funcionamiento??? digo por que no logro hacer que disminuya la velocidad... va a mil por hora ese relay... saludos y muchas gracias por tomarce la molestia de ayudarme ya que soy novato en esto...


----------



## mtorres

kvapil dijo:


> que idolo mariano... me has sacado una gran duda entendi perfectamente... entonces lo mismo pasa con la llave que esta en el ponele led 7.. hasta ahi llega y se limita por si solo verdad? esas dos llaves que estan ahi... una es para el shift light y otra es para el limitador.. eso entiendo.. otra cosa.. los preset que estan abajo... de que tamaño le pusiste vos? io compre los de 4.7 k.. por que vi en otras fotos que estan los de 4k7 o algo asi.. no se si son los mismo.. y el que esta al lado del relay le puse de 2.2 k esta bien? confirmame eso y me largo a armarlo de nuevo.. saludos antonio kvapil


 


Hola Kvapil!! disculpame que no te conteste... no si ya solucionaste pero igual te respondo por las dudas... yo use, 2k2, 22k y 4k7... asi me anduvo perfecto!!

Saludos, Mariano.


----------



## kvapil

mtorres... mira.. lo volvi a armar de nuevo y no me funca che... re caliente estoy...  lo conecte en la moto y no me prende para nada el led ni acciona el relay.. aparte por ahi ni me arranca la moto... no se que sera hno... no tenes el plano para control de largada y limitador solo ? avisame

o pasame tu msn o facebook y chat de ahi... ahi es mas facil amigo...


----------



## mnicolau

kvapil dijo:


> mtorres... mira.. lo volvi a armar de nuevo y no me funca che... re caliente estoy...  lo conecte en la moto y no me prende para nada el led ni acciona el relay.. aparte por ahi ni me arranca la moto... no se que sera hno... no tenes el plano para control de largada y limitador solo ? avisame



Leé las últimas 30 o 40 páginas... se comentó muchas veces cómo revisar el circuito para ver dónde está la falla y cómo solucionar cada una de ellas.

Saludos


----------



## kvapil

mnicolau... compre 2 relay uno inversor y otro comun.. pero los dos tienen las mismas caracteristicas es lo mismo? o tiene algo en particular el inversor?


----------



## gerardoyvos

*Nostalgic* como solucionaste el problema del corte simple ami me pasa lo mismo aprieto el boton y se accion no corta , desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

kvapil dijo:


> mnicolau... compre 2 relay uno inversor y otro comun.. pero los dos tienen las mismas caracteristicas es lo mismo? o tiene algo en particular el inversor?



Cualquier relay de 12[Vdc] sirve... lo importante es que la bornera "bobina" esté conectada entre los contactos NC (Normal Cerrado) del mismo; de otra manera la bobina no va a estar alimentada y no va a arrancar el vehículo.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

kvapil dijo:


> zeta bola gracias.. si vi tus videos ... esta bueno con el limitador y el control de largada.. pero ia lo voy armando dos veces y no me anda.. no hay  un circuito mas chico para hacerlo con el control de largada y el limitador..?




es que no hay circuito mas chico, es exactamente lo mismo que pedis lo que esta en la placa. proba la placa como se dijo vaaaarias veces a lo largo de las paginas, no puede ser que a varios les funcione y a vos no, para usar solo control de largada y limitador, como queres, es exactamente la misma placa solo que sin los componentes asociados al shift light y los pines para los leds, el resto es exactamente segual


salutes


----------



## tacodigi

Mnicolau te hago una pregunta, el circuito que funciona es el adjunto en la 1º pagina? otra preguntita mas, alguien lo simulo en proteus? o ya han puesto el archivo para descargarlo?. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Nostalgic

gerardoyvos dijo:


> *Nostalgic* como solucionaste el problema del corte simple ami me pasa lo mismo aprieto el boton y se accion no corta , desde ya muchas gracias



Como me habian dicho... me fije que llegase bien el GND desde la bornera... vendria a ser como un negativo creo yo... y si esta todo bien saca un cable desde la bornera y hace puente con la primer patita del 555... a mi me empezo a andar cuando hice eso... ahora si hice mal nose... espero puedas solucionar tu problema... por que yo despues de eso tuve otro problema o sea ahora no puedo disminuir la cantidad de pulsaciones...


----------



## gerardoyvos

ok gracias *Nostalgic* despues lo pruebo y te digo


----------



## elcordobes50

Hola mira compre papel transfer y todo los componentes, termino de soldar y cuando lo conecto el auto no arranca, cunado conecto la entrada mas 12v al positivo siento que el relay se activa,  despues si saco la entrada 12v el auto arranca lo mas bien  , otra cosa medi la entrada de vled me marca serca de 7v

los pines de la lm3914 arriba me marca:
1 arriba 3.5 v --- abajo 0.4 v
2 arriba 4.2 v --- abajo nada
3 arriba 4 v --- abajo 8.9 v
4 arriba 5 v --- abajo 8 v
5 arriba 6.05 v --- abajo 7 v
6 arriba 8.68 v --- abajo 8v
7 arriba 8.4 v --- abajo 8.02 v
8 arriba 8.4 v --- abajo 8 v
9 2.3 v --- abajo 9 v

y lm7809 marca de un lado 2v y del otro 0.7 v

espero que me puedas dar una mano porque ya lo hice como 7 veces y me sigue haciendo lo mismo!! desde ya muchas gracias

no consegui los bc548 ne dio uno bc547, pregunot capsa q sean los mismo


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Cordobés, sacá fotos de ambos lados de la placa así vemos qué problema podés tener. Igualmente andá revisando la alimentación del circuito porque nunca podrías tener sólo 2[V] en la entrada del regulador 7809 ya que esa pista va directo al borne de alimentación. Y sin 9[V] a la salida del mismo nunca va a funcionar el circuito.

Saludos


----------



## Rex700E

hola buenas

estoy a punto de empezar a construirme uno
y queria preguntar si la funcion de limitadpor de rpm se puede anular y dejar solo el tacometro y el shift light

la otra preguntita es: es muy dificil de construir i que funcione?

muchas gracias


----------



## elcordobes50

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Cordobés, sacá fotos de ambos lados de la placa así vemos qué problema podés tener. Igualmente andá revisando la alimentación del circuito porque nunca podrías tener sólo 2[V] en la entrada del regulador 7809 ya que esa pista va directo al borne de alimentación. Y sin 9[V] a la salida del mismo nunca va a funcionar el circuito.
> 
> Saludos



ahora probe como vos decis y me anda el shift light, pero el corte sigue sin andar, lo conecto asi tengo encendido a platino corto el cable que va del distribuidor a la bobina y ahi conecto un extremo a la bobina y otro al platino, pero no anda!! revise todo las pistas y estan todas ok...
que puede ser lo q esta fallando...


----------



## TATOROKRW5

Hola chicos, yo vengo con una propuesta nueva, no se si ya fue debatida o si alguien lo ha comentado.
El circuito propuesto permite seleccionar las RPM de corte y el shift light por medio de un potenciometro. 
El funcionamiento es simple la tensión proveniente del convertidor F/V se ingresan a la entrada + de un operacional y en la entrada negativa tenemos un divisor de tensión regulable por medio de un potenciometro y un preset, el cual sirve para regular el alcance máximo del potenciometro.
La idea es poder usarlo como controlador de largada con un ajuste mas fino,  y en cuanto a la resistencia que deje  sin un terminal conectado, lo hice así por si se quiere pre definir las RPM limites del motor.
También puse 5 capacitores de diferentes medidas a elección para poder modificar la velocidad de corte sin tener que estar  desoldando y soldando.
Aun no lo he probado por falta de tiempo, cuando lo termine de armar voy a comentar como me fue.
Les dejo el PDF con el circuito del PCB, si quieren que suba el PCB listo para imprimir y transferir avisen, yo no lo subí por que no se si les parece bien mi nuevo diseño.


----------



## alereni

Es solo de un lado

cuando se abre el rele que es lo que hace, manda la señal a tierra o solo abre el circuito. La pregunta es porque lo voy a usar en un motor de carreras y no quiero que se queme el modulo. Otra pregunta es, si puedo en vez de conectar el circuito que va a la bobina en serie, hacer que el pulso valla al chasis, porque pierde rendimiento el encendido a medida que alargo el cable que va del modulo a la bobina


----------



## kvapil

gente del foro... encontre este circuito... es un tacometro digital tb.. lo que me pregunto si es que andara? no se que les parece..  entiendo todo.. menos el preset no se como va conectado                             http://www.profesormolina.com.ar/circuitos/circuitos.php?codigo=193


----------



## zeta_bola_1

alereni dijo:


> Es solo de un lado
> 
> cuando se abre el rele que es lo que hace, manda la señal a tierra o solo abre el circuito. La pregunta es porque lo voy a usar en un motor de carreras y no quiero que se queme el modulo. Otra pregunta es, si puedo en vez de conectar el circuito que va a la bobina en serie, hacer que el pulso valla al chasis, porque pierde rendimiento el encendido a medida que alargo el cable que va del modulo a la bobina



primera pregunta: solo abre el circuito
segunda pregunta: ni idea, pero creeria que no


----------



## TATOROKRW5

La segunda pregunta es: si, podes mandar la señal del modulo o de los platinos a masa y de esa forma la bobina no trabaja. Yo a todos mis vehículos se los he implementado como método de seguridad, pones una pequeña llave escondida para mandar a masa la bobina cuando te bajas del auto y de esa forma si te quieren robar el auto se van a cansar de darle arranque o empujarlo y nunca va a arrancar.


----------



## mtorres

kvapil dijo:


> mtorres... mira.. lo volvi a armar de nuevo y no me funca che... re caliente estoy... lo conecte en la moto y no me prende para nada el led ni acciona el relay.. aparte por ahi ni me arranca la moto... no se que sera hno... no tenes el plano para control de largada y limitador solo ? avisame
> 
> o pasame tu msn o facebook y chat de ahi... ahi es mas facil amigo...


 

kvapil, yo lo hice completo al circuito porque para lo que te ahorras en componentes, no se justifica reformarlo o quitarle elementos... Todo lo que hice yo, es lo que posteo mnicolau en la pagina uno del proyecto... Revisa bien que podes tener mal.... Otra cosa...si la moto ni arranca, un dato que te doy es que midas el rele si esta en posicion NC o "normal cerrado". Si no lo esta, ahi tenes el primer problema... Arranca por ahi a ver que pasa... Tambien podes medir si tenes bien als alimentaciones...

Saludos, Mariano.



kvapil dijo:


> gente del foro... encontre este circuito... es un tacometro digital tb.. lo que me pregunto si es que andara? no se que les parece.. entiendo todo.. menos el preset no se como va conectado http://www.profesormolina.com.ar/circuitos/circuitos.php?codigo=193


 


kvapil estuve mirando el circuito que subiste... No se si andara o no andara... A veces no lo sabes hasta que no lo armas... Lo que si veo que el plano, con seguridad, es de los que vienen en Plaquetodo(te venden la placa, lo componentes, todo lo que quieras y lo armas). Mucho ojo!! He armado muchos circuitos de plaquetodo que despues no funcionan y te quemas las pestañas tratando de hacerlos funcionar y todo es porque le varian los valores a los componentes o cosas por el estilo... Que quiero decir?? Que como es una empresa que lucra con eso, vos encontras los circuitos en cualquier lado "gratis" pero para que funcionen vienen con algun secretito que obviamente sin pagar, no lo obtenes... Me paso con varios hasta que desisti de montar esos circuitos... Espero que les sirva el dato a todos!!


----------



## kvapil

gracias mtorres.. mira te cuento.. todabia no rompi la plaqueta.. esta foto que te muestro aki es la bobina de la moto.. tengo 3 cables.. uno es de alta otro celeste y otro negro con amarillo.. yo conecte asi mira... 
Corte el cable negro con amarillo por la mitad y me quedan dos puntas.. de la punta que esta del lado de la bobina la conecte a la parte derecha de la bornera doble de la plaqueta... y la otra punta del cable negro con amarillo lo conecte a la parte izquierda de la bornera... ahi le di arranque a la moto y arranco por primera ves.. pero cuando toke el pulsador se apago la moto y no arranco mas... lo que me estoy fijando en la plaqueta que tengo un "cap" el que esta arriva del relay es de 220 x 65 v... no es grande¿? el tema del voltaje del capacitor influye mucho o los uf que tiene el capacitor? esas dos cosas contestame y lo pruebo... asi se conecta a la bobina la plaqueta? y el capacitor de que valor coloco avisame amigo saludos antonio kvapil


----------



## mnicolau

Subí fotos de la placa kvapil... es la única forma en que te vamos a poder ayudar, de otra forma vamos a estar adivinando. Por otro lado, seguí las indicaciones que damos siempre para ir revisando la placa... medir tensión del regulador, tensión de entrada del IC, etc etc.

La conexión a la bobina está OK. Respecto al capacitor, lo importante es su valor de capacidad, no así la tensión admisible del mismo.

Saludos


----------



## Rex700E

mnicolau

podrias decirme de donde tengo que cojer lo que pones como CDI?

muchas gracias


----------



## mtorres

kvapil dijo:


> gracias mtorres.. mira te cuento.. todabia no rompi la plaqueta.. esta foto que te muestro aki es la bobina de la moto.. tengo 3 cables.. uno es de alta otro celeste y otro negro con amarillo.. yo conecte asi mira...
> Corte el cable negro con amarillo por la mitad y me quedan dos puntas.. de la punta que esta del lado de la bobina la conecte a la parte derecha de la bornera doble de la plaqueta... y la otra punta del cable negro con amarillo lo conecte a la parte izquierda de la bornera... ahi le di arranque a la moto y arranco por primera ves.. pero cuando toke el pulsador se apago la moto y no arranco mas... lo que me estoy fijando en la plaqueta que tengo un "cap" el que esta arriva del relay es de 220 x 65 v... no es grande¿? el tema del voltaje del capacitor influye mucho o los uf que tiene el capacitor? esas dos cosas contestame y lo pruebo... asi se conecta a la bobina la plaqueta? y el capacitor de que valor coloco avisame amigo saludos antonio kvapil


 

Lo de la bobina ya te lo contesto mnicolau y coincido con el... Igualmente yo no te lo puedo aegurar porque lo conecte en un 147 pero asi lo hubiese conectado en la moto... Con respecto al "cap", no recuerdo que valor use... Cuando tenga un ratito lo voy a sacar, abrir la cajita y te digo que valor coloque... Me parece que 220mf es mucho... Si pones un valor alto el rele va a tardar demaciado en volver a cerrar... Puede ser que por ese motivo a veces no te arranque la moto.... Segui las indicaciones que te damos y subi fotos como dijo Mariano asi no adivinamos...



kvapil dijo:


> gracias mtorres.. mira te cuento.. todabia no rompi la plaqueta.. esta foto que te muestro aki es la bobina de la moto.. tengo 3 cables.. uno es de alta otro celeste y otro negro con amarillo.. yo conecte asi mira...
> Corte el cable negro con amarillo por la mitad y me quedan dos puntas.. de la punta que esta del lado de la bobina la conecte a la parte derecha de la bornera doble de la plaqueta... y la otra punta del cable negro con amarillo lo conecte a la parte izquierda de la bornera... ahi le di arranque a la moto y arranco por primera ves.. pero cuando toke el pulsador se apago la moto y no arranco mas... lo que me estoy fijando en la plaqueta que tengo un "cap" el que esta arriva del relay es de 220 x 65 v... no es grande¿? el tema del voltaje del capacitor influye mucho o los uf que tiene el capacitor? esas dos cosas contestame y lo pruebo... asi se conecta a la bobina la plaqueta? y el capacitor de que valor coloco avisame amigo saludos antonio kvapil


 



Otra cosita que acabo de recordar... la bobina de alta es del de tipo ciclomotor?? Una vez corte el cable de alimentacion de la bobina de mi moto y le intercale un rele con la llave de contacto... me volvio loco!!! Fue una cosa rarisima, larga y dificil de explicar pero tenia que ver con que el magneto produce una corriente media extraña... La moto no arrancaba o arrancaba y fallaba como loco!! y tambien lo que me producia era que habia un led cerca en el tablero que estaba desconectado y de pronto lo vi que se encendia cuando le daba patada a la moto... Fue por eso que medi cuenta que no funcionaba a causa de intercalar un rele... lo saque y salio andando... Hice un despelote terrible  ajjajajaj!! Pero bueno,  sirve para despejar dudas en caso de que le pase a alguien...


----------



## kvapil

perfecto... gracias mtorres y mnicolau... mañana le saco una foto a la placa y les mando asi me avisan que esta mal  saludos y gracias por su tiempo

por sierto mtorres... la bobina es de una guerrero trip 110 cc...


----------



## kvapil

una pregunta... si yo al lm7809 (regulador de voltaje) le conecto 12v a la pata 1 a la pata 2 lo mando a masa si teste la pata 3 tengo 9 v? segun por lo que veo en el datashet.. por que recien conecte mi plaqueta a la bateria del auto y medi despues de la bornera o sea despues del 7809 y no me pasa nada de v.. no se que sera.. se quemo el 7809.. como puedo testearlo al lm ?


----------



## mnicolau

Medí la tensión en el borne "+V Led" (que se conecta a la salida del LM7809), si no tenés 9[V] ahí, se quemó el regulador. Tendrías que haber leído alguna página del thread y hubieses visto muchas que ese chequeo es el 1º que sugiero realizar siempre que hay problemas.

Rex700E, el CDI es el módulo de encendido de la moto. Dependiendo de cual sea tu moto, puede tener algún otro tipo de encendido. Desde dicho módulo vas a encontrar un cable que va hacia la bobina de alta, en él se intercala la bornera "bobina".

Saludos


----------



## kvapil

si lo medi ahi mnicolau.... despues lo sake al lm.. y le solde dos cables uno a la pata 1 y lo mande al + y la pata del medio la mande al - de la bateria y medi con el tester y me marcaba 0.00 en el tester.. entonces se quemo decia io.. y bueno ahora me confirmaste vos.. ya lo voy a cambiar.. es el segundo lm que compro


----------



## mnicolau

Si es el 2º que probás, deberías ir revisando un poco la placa antes de volver a probar un 3º. Tené en cuenta que si hay un corto en algún lado, lo quemás, también si conectás la alimentación al revés... en ambos casos palma el regulador.

Subí las fotos y vemos...

Saludos


----------



## kvapil

listo... gracias hno.. igual la placa ya esta un poco reeee soldada... asi que voy a hacer uno nuevo y voy a subir las fotos.. gracias por tu pasciencia  saludos

con respecto a los presets de abajo.. que dice 4k7.. me vendieron uno que dice 4.7k es lo mismo? lo mismo paso con el 2k2.. me vendieron uno que es 2.2 k... es lo mismo????? otra cosa si pongo dos preset de 10 k.. y lo regulo bien abajo.. total eso varia de 0 a 10.. andara?


----------



## matiasdanielruiz

con respecto a las reistencias:
4k7 = 4.7k (es lo mismo)
2k2 = 2.2k (es lo mismo)

saludos y espero que te sirva


----------



## kvapil

gracias matias daniel ruiz.... me sirvio... gente conecte el 7809 a la placa y mido el voltaje en +v led y tengo 12 v tb... no es que tiene que bajar a 9v?

o a donde tengo que medir para saber que se convirtio de 12 a 9 v? ayuda


----------



## mnicolau

mnicolau dijo:


> Medí la tensión en el borne "+V Led" (que se conecta a la salida del LM7809), si no tenés 9[V] ahí, se quemó el regulador. Tendrías que haber leído alguna página del thread y hubieses visto muchas que ese chequeo es el 1º que sugiero realizar siempre que hay problemas.



Armá la placa nueva... debés tener cualquier cosa hecha ahí.


----------



## kvapil

Jajajaja... Debe ser che que pegue varias pistas... Con mecha 1 mm ando bien para perforar? O menos de 1mm ? Ya la pase a la plaqueta por el acido quedo joya


----------



## Rex700E

mnicolau dijo:


> Medí la tensión en el borne "+V Led" (que se conecta a la salida del LM7809), si no tenés 9[V] ahí, se quemó el regulador. Tendrías que haber leído alguna página del thread y hubieses visto muchas que ese chequeo es el 1º que sugiero realizar siempre que hay problemas.
> 
> Rex700E, el CDI es el módulo de encendido de la moto. Dependiendo de cual sea tu moto, puede tener algún otro tipo de encendido. Desde dicho módulo vas a encontrar un cable que va hacia la bobina de alta, en él se intercala la bornera "bobina".
> 
> Saludos




hola buenas mnicolau

la moto es una suzuki gsxr 750 de carburacion
por eso te lo pregunto

lo primero que intentare es que quede bien la placa porque es la primera vez que imprimire un pcb

un saludo e ire informando


----------



## mtorres

kvapil dijo:


> gracias matias daniel ruiz.... me sirvio... gente conecte el 7809 a la placa y mido el voltaje en +v led y tengo 12 v tb... no es que tiene que bajar a 9v?
> 
> o a donde tengo que medir para saber que se convirtio de 12 a 9 v? ayuda


 


Hola kvapil!! veo que has andado complicado ajajjaja!!! Te cuento... El regulador tiene 3 patitas, no?? Bueno.. visto de frente seria de izquierda a derecha, las patitas serian, 1, 2 y 3... La 1 es la entrada(12v) la 2 es masa o negativo y la 3 es la salida, o sea, 9v... Si en la pata 3 no tenes 9v es porque no funca y si tenes mas, es que esta roto el regulador o le haca falta tener un consumo y se estaviliza en 9v. Yo cuando los pruebo, nunca necesitan consumo... siempre largan 9v o 8,99v que es lo mismo... Esperamos las fotos!! 


Saludos, Mariano.


P.D: Si no logras medir los 9v a la salida, NO coloques el LM porque lo podes llegar a romper de nuevo.


----------



## kvapil

jajajaja ee si mariano.. (mtorres) bastante complicado estaba.. pero ya entendi todo... ya hise la plaqueta de nuevo.. tengo que soldar los componentes.. pero los voy a comprar a todos de nuevo por que a lo mejor de quemo algo y se me va a complicar de nuevo... muchas gracias y apenas suelde y pruebe todo.. subo las fotos y el funcionamiento... si es que anda obvio jajaaj  saludos y estamos en contacto

mtorres una cosa mas... me dijo mnicolau que compre cualquier relay de 12 v... pero no entiendo muy bien con lo que me dijo que sea NC.. o sea normalmente cerra... o sea que cuando apriete el pulsador o se limite solo se abra que no? pero eso de que sea NC o NA depende de la coneccion del relay? o de un relay en particular? avisame... por que io tengo un relay de 5 patas ahi te paso la foto.. son 5 patas viste.... la ultima pata de arriva que esta en el medio de esas dos.. va conectada a la bobina y la otra pata es de la derecha de abajo a la bobina tb... obvio intercalando el cable del cdi de la moto  con estos dos cables del relay.. ahi esta en NC ? GRACIAS

TE CUENTO TB IO TENGO UN CORTE DE RPM DE ESOS COMUNES QUE VENDEN EN INTERNET.. CON EL 555 Y ESTA CONECTADO IGUAL QUE ESTE LIMITADOR DE RPM... LO CONECTO IGUAL ASI COMO ESTA... AHI TE PASO LA FOTO DE UN RELAY EN NC Y NA.. DEPENDE COMO LO CONECTAS ES NA O NC QUE NO?  AVISAME VIEJO... APARTE EL CORTE QUE IO TENGO... ES CON UN POTENCIOMETRO LINEAL DE 100 K QUE MIDE LA VELOCIDAD DEL CORTE DE RPM.. PEROO.. SI IO ACELERO A 3000 RPM Y PULSO SII... CORTA PERO SI LO PISO A FONDO CON EL BOTON APRETADO LAS RPM SIGUEN SUBIENDO.. POR QUE SERA? EN VES DE CAER LAS VUELTAS SIGUEN AVANSANDO...? AYUDA


----------



## kvapil

gente ... arme de nuevo la plaqueta.. quedo un expectaculo.. todo perfecto.. solde primero la bornera triple y el regulador de voltaje. lm7809 y medi con el tester en la plaqueta y me tiraba 9 v.... solde todo testiando cada cosa que ponia.. recien la termine de armar y le conecto la corriente positivo y negativo a la bateria y teste.. y en donde me tiene que salir 9v me salta que tengo 1,70v ... andara? no quiero desarmar la moto al pedo... el regulador es nuevo.. no se que hago?

mnicolau y mtorres.. que son los que mas me ayudaron.. ahi tengo la foto de mi plaqueta de frente y de atras... fijensen que puede estar mal.. segui todo .. punto por punto

lo que me estoy fijando que el regulador no dice lm7809 dice ka7909... es el mismo?

lo que estoy viendo el datashet del ka7909 que la pata del centro es la negativa igual que el lm.. pero las otras cambian... no se si estoy errado... ayuda


----------



## mnicolau

No te sirve ese regulador, es un regulador para tensión negativa. Necesitás si o si el modelo 7809. Los anteriores que utilizaste también eran 7909?

Saludos


----------



## kvapil

veo que las patas estan cambiadas con respecto al lm7809 alguien sabe algo de esto?

mnicolau.. gracias por tu respuesta tan rapida... sii anteriormente en la plaqueta anterior puse el 7909... q bajon.. esta tarde compro el lm... viste las fotos de mi plaqueta?

corre algun riesgo de haber quemado o roto otra cosa en el circuito poniendo el 7909 ?


----------



## mnicolau

Probablemente haya sido ese tu único problema desde el comienzo 

No debería haberse quemado ningún componente con ese cambio. Colocá el regulador adecuado y sale andando.


----------



## kvapil

gracias idolo.... despues te cuento que tal me fue.. pero lo raro es que cuando solde el ka7909 teste en la plaqueta y tenia 9 v man... por eso me resulto raro.. pero igual esta tarde compro el lm  saludos


----------



## kvapil

mnicolau.. ahi compre el lm7809 lo probe y tengo 9v en la salida de v+led... despues en los pin de abajo del lm3914 tengo 8,50v por ahi creo que esta bien.. como para empesar a probar.. mañana lo conecto en la moto y te aviso.. una pregunta.. compre dos preset de 5k vertical para abajo.. y lo probe con el tester y va de 0 a 3,50 ... me alcanzara para regular? creo que tiene que ir de 0 a 5 che... avisame


----------



## kvapil

mariano recien termine de probar el tacometro... tengo un par de consultas... baje el preset de la isquierda al tope.. era de 5 k.. y todabia no me bajaba la escala al primer led... probe uno de 10 k y tampoco.. asi que le puse uno de 100 k.. es mucho pero queria probarlo... lo que logre bajar al primer led.. la pregunta es.. que cuando acelero.. se prenden los led muy rapido o sea a medio acelerador ya estan prendiendose el rojo.. me puse a jugar con el otro preset y lo mismo.... ay algun capacito que cambie para que sea mas lento y sean reales las rpm?¿ o sea que cada 1000 rpm me prenda un led... avisame eso.. y otra cosa.. por ahi corta y por ahi no...corta y tira la falla... pero las rpm siguen subiendo no caen en vueltas...ya le cambie el capacito de arriva del relee. y le puse de 100 uf... corta mejor ahi .. es mas lento .. pero siguen subiendo las rpm.. esas dos cosas avisame man.. y ya estoy joya


----------



## javieracer

Hola mnicolau, quiero hacer el circuito pero solo con los leds para simplificarlo y no encuentro un esquema sin los componentes del limitador. Si seria tan amable de pasarme el esquema.
Un saludo y magnifico trabajo el que hace.


----------



## kvapil

por sierto mariano nicolau.. cambie el preset de 4,7 uf y le puse uno mas grande asi la escala del tacometro sea mas lenta... pero... no lo puedo regular... queda el led n9 prendido.. asi que volvi a ponerle el de 4,7... aparte otra cosa.. las rpm me siguen subiendo... y el cuentavuelta el jumper no esta conectado o sea me marca en modo barra... perooo..... cuando ia esta prendido el led 5.. el primero y el segundo led se apaga.. que sera? que debo revizar? avisame y subo el videito 

corrijo lo del 4,7 es del capacitor... ahi puse del preset pero es del capacitor... ayuda mnicolau


----------



## marcosmoli125

Hola gente! Soy novato en el foro, pregunto se puede hacer un Shift Light para un motor 2t? (ojo este motor trabaja en el orden de 9000-15000 rpm) tomando la señal por inducido ya que no trabaja con CDI.Me explico? Si es regulable mejor.
Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Rex700E

Hola buenas

mi moto es us Suzuki Gsx-R 750 de carburacion
de donde deberia de tomar la señal de "CDI"

muchas gracias


----------



## marcosmoli125

Tendrias que tomarla entre la bobina y el CDI, me explico?


----------



## Rex700E

marcosmoli125 dijo:


> Tendrias que tomarla entre la bobina y el CDI, me explico?



hola buenas

saliendo de la CDI hay un cable negro con unt razo rojo que en el manual de servicio pone to tachometer :S

es este cable el que tengo que conectar en la bornera de CDI?

muchas gracias


----------



## marcosmoli125

Eplicame que queres o tenes pensado hacer.


----------



## Rex700E

marcosmoli125 dijo:


> Eplicame que queres o tenes pensado hacer.



yo solo con que me funcione el rpm y el shift light estare mas que contento


----------



## mnicolau

Rex700E dijo:


> yo solo con que me funcione el rpm y el shift light estare mas que contento



Rex, a ese cable que va al tacómetro original de tu moto lo tenés que conecar en el borne izquierdo de la bornera "bobina". De esa manera te va a funcionar la escala de leds y el shift-light. No así la parte de limitación.

Saludos


----------



## marcosmoli125

Rex700E dijo:


> yo solo con que me funcione el rpm y el shift light estare mas que contento



Ha perfecto, te muestro una imagen,
 http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?q=coneccion+de+corte+de+rpm&hl=es&gbv=2&biw=1280&bih=625&tbm=isch&tbnid=RB55AqHoXG3BmM:&imgrefurl=http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/6422135/Conectar-tu-tacometro-en-tu-moto_CuentaVueltas_.html&docid=FKV-2no2qCi5YM&imgurl=http://www.repuestos-de-motos.com.ar/imagenes/instalacion_corte_rpm.jpg&w=400&h=286&ei=7S-zTqDhFcja0QGdmqTIBA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=176&vpy=151&dur=318&hovh=190&hovw=266&tx=126&ty=111&sig=101657571972641695927&page=1&tbnh=127&tbnw=177&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0



mnicolau dijo:


> Rex, a ese cable que va al tacómetro original de tu moto lo tenés que conecar en el borne izquierdo de la bornera "bobina". De esa manera te va a funcionar la escala de leds y el shift-light. No así la parte de limitación.
> 
> Saludos



mnicolau: tendras un shift-light para un motor de 2t?


----------



## Rex700E

mnicolau dijo:


> Rex, a ese cable que va al tacómetro original de tu moto lo tenés que conecar en el borne izquierdo de la bornera "bobina". De esa manera te va a funcionar la escala de leds y el shift-light. No así la parte de limitación.
> 
> Saludos




ok Muchas Gracias Mnicolau
probare en cuanto tenga un ratillo


----------



## mnicolau

marcosmoli125 dijo:


> mnicolau: tendras un shift-light para un motor de 2t?



Este mismo circuito te podría servir... Una forma de obtener los pulsos podría ser por inducción desde el cable que va hacia la bujía. Enrollás un cable ahí y tomás los pulsos.

Saludos


----------



## marcosmoli125

Ha pero perfecto!!! Me encanta, tenes el plano final?



mnicolau dijo:


> Este mismo circuito te podría servir... Una forma de obtener los pulsos podría ser por inducción desde el cable que va hacia la bujía. Enrollás un cable ahí y tomás los pulsos.
> 
> Saludos


Perdóname que te moleste tanto soy medio cuadrado no encuentro el plano del Shift Light y en el foro soy nuevo.
Saludos


----------



## kvapil

querido mnicolau podrias responderme lo que te pregunte ahi arriva? gracias saludos

me anda bien el cuentavuelta pero se prenden rapido los led.. o sea a medio acelerador ya se esta prendiendo el rojo.. que debo cambiar para que sea mas lento? ya cambie el capacitor de 4.7 uf por uno de 10 uf perooo el led 10 me queda prendido y no lo puedo regular nada.. asi que ia no se.. aparte el corte me anda cuando quiere y las rpm en vez de bajar siguen subiendo.. y el relay esta configurado en NC.. QUE DEBO REVISAR AMIGO? UN ABRAZO


----------



## kvapil

mnicolau-- recien volvi a probar el cuentavuelta en la moto perooo.. le cambie los preset y le puse de 47k los dos de abajo.. quedo joya ahi.. se lo puede regular mejor y es mas real las vueltas.. prende d1000 el shift light.. pero... tengo el inconveniente.. apenas lo probe me andaba el control de largada y el limitador.. pero despues dejor de andar el limitador y el control de largada.. q puede ser? se rompio algo? sakame esa duda  abrazo ..


----------



## matiyitas

hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro y estoy por armar el tacometro!!! espero que funcione todo ok!!! el único problema es que yo quería armar el taco con escala de leds no que encienda uno y despues otro led pero  no se como porque no entendí lo de dot/bar si alguien me puede responder muchas gracias a todos!!!!


----------



## 6seis6

matiyitas dijo:


> hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro y estoy por armar el tacometro!!! espero que funcione todo ok!!! el único problema es que yo quería armar el taco con escala de leds no que encienda uno y despues otro led pero  no se como porque no entendí lo de dot/bar si alguien me puede responder muchas gracias a todos!!!!



Hola como andas? Lo del dotbar es un jumper ke de una forma hace la escala de leds y de la otra x puntos, es solo sacarlo y ponerlo para cambiar la forma. Saludos


----------



## kvapil

mnicolau-- recien volvi a probar el cuentavuelta en la moto perooo.. le cambie los preset y le puse de 47k los dos de abajo.. quedo joya ahi.. se lo puede regular mejor y es mas real las vueltas.. prende d1000 el shift light.. pero... tengo el inconveniente.. apenas lo probe me andaba el control de largada y el limitador.. pero despues dejor de andar el limitador y el control de largada.. q puede ser? se rompio algo? sakame esa duda  abrazo ..


----------



## matiyitas

de verdad agradezco la respuesta muy importante!!! gracias!!


----------



## kvapil

mnicolau.. por que no respondes? jejeje te lo agradeceria.. mira.. anda todo ala perfeccion.. el control de largada el limitado y el shift.. peroo... por ahi anda el relay y por ahi no.. puse una llave selectora para las rrpm anda d10... pero el relay por ahi deja de andar por que sera? ya cambie por otro que tenia ahi... pero empiesa a fallar y le pego un par de golpecitos y empiesa a andar de nuevo.. no se por que.. avisame


----------



## matiyitas

hola de nuevo chicos!!! otra pregunta disculpen mi ignorancia!! pero que llave le tendría que poner para que el limitador me funcione en 1000rpm, 2000rpm, 3000rpm,.... etc. o sea que si yo quiero que encienda en 2000rpm y después en 5000rpm y así en las rpm que yo quiera. desde ya muchas gracias a todos!!!


----------



## kvapil

hola matiyitas mira yo le puse una llave selectora tipo como la de la cada de ventilador viste? la mia tiene 5 posiciones... conectas el cable central de la llave al 3 de la tira de pin que esta a la derecha.. y cada pin de 2000 , 3000, 4000,5000 6000 rpm lo conectas a los otros sectores de la llave. como muestra en el primer video.. asi vos vas girando la llave y te lo corta a donde ayas conectao anteriormete.. cualquier cosa pregunta saludos


----------



## matiyitas

kvapil dijo:


> hola matiyitas mira yo le puse una llave selectora tipo como la de la cada de ventilador viste? la mia tiene 5 posiciones... conectas el cable central de la llave al 3 de la tira de pin que esta a la derecha.. y cada pin de 2000 , 3000, 4000,5000 6000 rpm lo conectas a los otros sectores de la llave. como muestra en el primer video.. asi vos vas girando la llave y te lo corta a donde ayas conectao anteriormete.. cualquier cosa pregunta saludos



ok entendí a la perfección!!!! muchísimas gracias por aclararme las dudas y por tu explicación
gracias a todos por tomarse el tiempo en contestar!!!
y gracias a mnicolau por compartir con todos este tacometro!!!

un saludo y un abrazo!


----------



## kvapil




----------



## pachy4318

Yo no pondre los leds y en el faq dice qe ponga una resistencia x cada led o es una por todos y como la pongo como va conectada gracias de antemano


----------



## kvapil

pachy4318 yo no le puse ninguna resistencia... o sea cuando quiero le pongo los led y cuando no quiero no.. le saco por que lo tengo con un enchufe de pc.. eso que tienen varios pin viste.. entra perfecto.. le desconecto la alimentacion y los led y queda con el control de largada limitador y el shift .. saludos


----------



## pachy4318

oookei.! otra preguntaa.. como lo conecto a mi moto no entiendo bien eso de CDI
yo see qe tengo qe seguir el cable de la bujia qe me lleva a la bobina de la moto y de ahi desconectar el negativo y conectarlo con el circuito aganme un dibujiito en paint para entendeer hahaha graciias

de qe tamaño debe ser la placaa?? xd yo compre una de 10x10


----------



## matiyitas

pachy4318 dijo:


> oookei.! otra preguntaa.. como lo conecto a mi moto no entiendo bien eso de CDI
> yo see qe tengo qe seguir el cable de la bujia qe me lleva a la bobina de la moto y de ahi desconectar el negativo y conectarlo con el circuito aganme un dibujiito en paint para entendeer hahaha graciias
> 
> de qe tamaño debe ser la placaa?? xd yo compre una de 10x10



hola pachy yo lo imprime tal cual estaba en el pdf así que si no estoy equivocado la placa mide 7cm x 4.5cm.
y con respecto a la conexión fíjate en el pdf del rar que ahí sale como va
 yo no te podría decir porque yo estoy armando el mismo pero para un auto
pero seguro que alguien te va  a contestar como es la conexión.
saludos


----------



## matiyitas

hola de nuevo pachy esta es la explicación que dejo mariano nicolau:

En la moto, la "señal" se toma de la entrada de la bobina. 
Para identificar la bobina, sigan el cable de la bujía, lleva hasta ella. 
Tiene 3 cables, uno es el de la bujía, otro está conectado al chasis y el otro es la entrada donde hay q tomar la señal.

En el auto se toma en el negativo de la bobina.

En la salida (out) del shift light hay 12V, así q van a tener q colocar una resistencia tal como lo puse en el esquema de conexiones, para reducir la tensión.

Para calibrar el circuito: 

Tacómetro: El preset de la izquierda regula el principio de escala y el de la derecha el final.

Shift: Conectar el o los leds utilizados para el shift light a la salida correspondiente, girar el preset vertical de 22k hasta lograr el funcionamiento adecuedo, osea, el shift light debe encenderse sólo cuando se llega al led seteado. Nota: Limitarse a conectar sólo leds en el shift light, debido a la carga que es capás de soportar el BC327. En el caso de querer conectar algo de mayor consumo, se deberá cambiar dicho TR por uno de mayores características.


EDIT (22/02/2010): Versión 7.10c
El cambio principal es un lifting en la placa y una forma distinta de calibrar el alcance máximo. Se calibra de igual manera, sólo que ahora el preset actúa en el alcance máximo del 3914 y no en la tensión generada por el conversor. También se mejoró la linealidad de la conversión.
No separé entre versión sin y con limitador ya que la placa quedó compacta. Se incluye para aquellos que quieran, el jumper para elegir entre modo barra o punto (dot/bar).
El FAQ contiene algunas cuestiones de la versión anterior, las cuales no son válidas en esta versión, proximamente se actualizará también.

espero que te sirva
saludos


----------



## pachy4318

como dice en el faq lo saco en tamaño real pero lo veo muy pequeño y al medir el integrado me doy cuentas de qe las patas no embonan con lo orificios porque?
o al pasarlo al la placa se expande?
una pregunta si me sale mal el circuito en la placa lo puedo borrar verdad con que me recomiendan quitarlo. gracias


----------



## matiyitas

pachy4318 dijo:


> como dice en el faq lo saco en tamaño real pero lo veo muy pequeño y al medir el integrado me doy cuentas de qe las patas no embonan con lo orificios porque?
> o al pasarlo al la placa se expande?
> una pregunta si me sale mal el circuito en la placa lo puedo borrar verdad con que me recomiendan quitarlo. gracias



no se expande se imprime tal cual esta en la imagen
y lo podes borrar con una virulana y lo volves a imprimir
en la placa. y fíjate que en el foro hay un método que se llama el método de la plancha
ahi te explica bien como hacerlo.

espero que te sirva
saludos


----------



## rodrigo_electronica

hola a todos despues de vastante tiempo vuelvo. yo estaba cuando este tema tenia 70 pag mas o menos hoy en dia son muchisimas jajaj.
queria saber si hay por algun lado de todas estas paginas algun esquema de como colocar el limitador de RPM porque la verdad que me da vastante miedo de tocar el CDI y aparte en mi cdi salen 5 cables y ni idea a cual hay que colocar por lo del tacometro ya coloque dos y andan de 10. queria experimentar con el limitador ahora. muchas gracias y que el tema siga creciendo.
PD: TENGO UNA BIZ 105


----------



## kvapil

rodrigo_electronica no vallas al cdi... primero desarma la moto.. identifica la bobina.. si o si tenes 3 cables que van a la bobina.. uno es de alta que es el que va ala bujia.. ese ni lo tokes... despues hay otro generalmente es de color azul que va al chasis junto ahi a la bobina. y hay otrito que es medio finito que generalmente es de color negro con amarillo... bueno ese cable lo tenes que cortar ... ahora viene la coneccion.. una vez que cortaste el cable te van a quedar dos puntas q no? bueno la punta que te quedo del lado de la bobina la conectas en el borne derecho de la plaqueta.. y la otra punta del cable que quedo la conectas en la parte izquierda de la bornera.. o sea ( la plaqueta hace un puente entre la bobina) la corriente de la bujia pasa por el relee.. que al pulsar o con el limitador hace que se abra el relay y corte las rpm... entendiste? con el tema del cdi no pasa nada.. yo lo tengo conectado a la moto y no pasa nada.. tampoco para que estes jugando todo el dia con el corte.. por que lo que hace es cortar la corriente de la bobina por medio del relay.. cualquier cosa pregunta .. saludos



matiyitas dijo:


> no se expande se imprime tal cual esta en la imagen
> y lo podes borrar con una virulana y lo volves a imprimir
> en la placa. y fíjate que en el foro hay un método que se llama el método de la plancha
> ahi te explica bien como hacerlo.
> 
> espero que te sirva
> saludos



primero desarma la moto.. identifica la bobina.. si o si tenes 3 cables que van a la bobina.. uno es de alta que es el que va ala bujia.. ese ni lo tokes... despues hay otro generalmente es de color azul que va al chasis junto ahi a la bobina. y hay otrito que es medio finito que generalmente es de color negro con amarillo... bueno ese cable lo tenes que cortar ... ahora viene la coneccion.. una vez que cortaste el cable te van a quedar dos puntas q no? bueno la punta que te quedo del lado de la bobina la conectas en el borne derecho de la plaqueta.. y la otra punta del cable que quedo la conectas en la parte izquierda de la bornera.. o sea ( la plaqueta hace un puente entre la bobina) la corriente de la bujia pasa por el relee.. que al pulsar o con el limitador hace que se abra el relay y corte las rpm... entendiste? con el tema del cdi no pasa nada.. yo lo tengo conectado a la moto y no pasa nada.. tampoco para que estes jugando todo el dia con el corte.. por que lo que hace es cortar la corriente de la bobina por medio del relay.. cualquier cosa pregunta .. saludos


----------



## elcordobes50

hola tengo na pequeña duda, tengo un bc que deberia ser de 548 yo tengo bc547 ck946 es lo mismo?¡


----------



## zurbran

Alguien podria decirme o decirme la pagina en donde alguien pregunto, como poner los leds en el tablero?


----------



## tarata1

al final cual de todos los esquemas es el que anda ? diganme la pagina por favor , funciona con auto con distribuidor electronico ? y el limitador cuando acciona mantiene las rpm o suben progresivamente ? saludos


----------



## elcordobes50

tarata1 dijo:


> al final cual de todos los esquemas es el que anda ? diganme la pagina por favor , funciona con auto con distribuidor electronico ? y el limitador cuando acciona mantiene las rpm o suben progresivamente ? saludos



esta todo en la primera pagina v7.10c
mira por lo que yo se funciona para encendio a platino y electronico de bobina simple!!... el limitador una vez q acciona se mantiene ahi no sigue subiendo!!


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

una pregunta tengo un bc547, pero no me llega a la tencion en el pin 5!!! escuche por ahi qu los bc547 cx biene con las patas invertidas puede ser eso¡¡?? necesito uan repuesta urgente


----------



## mnicolau

elcordobes50 dijo:


> una pregunta tengo un bc547, pero no me llega a la tencion en el pin 5!!! escuche por ahi qu los bc547 cx biene con las patas invertidas puede ser eso¡¡?? necesito uan repuesta urgente



Tal vez... medí los pines de ese TR y vas a poder identificarlos. Controlá el resto de los componentes, orientación de los diodos, etc. Si seguís con problemas, subí fotos de la placa y vemos.

Saludos


----------



## elcordobes50

mnicolau dijo:


> Tal vez... medí los pines de ese TR y vas a poder identificarlos. Controlá el resto de los componentes, orientación de los diodos, etc. Si seguís con problemas, subí fotos de la placa y vemos.
> 
> Saludos



hola gracias por tomar el tiempo y contestar... mira yo lo mido con el tester y me da todo ok en lo que seria conductividad ... pero cuando le pongo corriente pasa esto el primero son los v q recibo en esas patas y lo otro de abajo es la conductividad q me da al medir.







[/IMG]

aca te dejo las fotos de mi placa, te aclaro q lo pruebo con un transformador xq no tengo el auto ahora jeje... otra cosa es q si pongo masa en los 3 pines del corte shifht control de largada anda todo !!


----------



## tarata1

elcordobes50 dijo:


> esta todo en la primera pagina v7.10c
> mira por lo que yo se funciona para encendio a platino y electronico de bobina simple!!... el limitador una vez q acciona se mantiene ahi no sigue subiendo!!
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> una pregunta tengo un bc547, pero no me llega a la tencion en el pin 5!!! escuche por ahi qu los bc547 cx biene con las patas invertidas puede ser eso¡¡?? necesito uan repuesta urgente



gracias por responder , y de paso te hago una pregunta tonta , para hacer este circuito tengo que tener si o si el tacometro o se puede hacer directamente ? saludos !


----------



## elcordobes50

tarata1 dijo:


> gracias por responder , y de paso te hago una pregunta tonta , para hacer este circuito tengo que tener si o si el tacometro o se puede hacer directamente ? saludos !



no, no hace falta tener tacometro....


----------



## zurbran

Hola, que es el control de largada? Funciona el velocimetro una vez instalado el tacometro en la moto?


----------



## santiagovargas

hola, este circuito funciona en una moto 6 voltios??


----------



## zurbran

Mnicolau Acabo de armar el circuito , pero me a quedado cortado en algunas partes y desprolijo , tengo q puentear con estaño un par de lugares, que me recomiendas, hacer otra? O esta esta bien?


----------



## zurbran

Disculpen, Los Capacitores para el corte, mientras de mayor numero sean, mas rapido es el corte?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

zurbran dijo:


> Disculpen, Los Capacitores para el corte, mientras de mayor numero sean, mas rapido es el corte?



exactamente al reves de lo que dijiste


----------



## elcordobes50

Solo quiero saber si andaria el circuito asi.... ya que saque todo para el taco digital ya que a mi no me servia!! deje la parte del corte shift y limitador y porsupuesto la ic!!

aca se los dejo!!






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## mnicolau

No... no va a funcionar. Todos los componentes de la placa son los mínimos necesarios para que el sistema funcione, no hay componentes "de más". Tengan presente que están teniendo las 4 funciones con tan sólo 20 componentes discretos, qué más quieren reducir? 
Cuando empecé el proyecto, eran 4 placas las necesarias (cada una del tamaño de la actual) y aún así no disponía de control de largada.

En tu circuito estás omitiendo los presets de calibración del 3914, sin ellos no van a funcionar sus salidas y por lo tanto ni el shift, ni el limitador van a activarse. Podrías reemplazar los presets por resistencias fijas, pero terminás teniendo el mismo circuito que el publicado. 

Saludos


----------



## zurbran

mnicolau, me falta un preset para terminar la placa! lo estoy esperando q me lo traigan, tenia una duda, que es el control  de largada?


----------



## elcordobes50

zurbran dijo:


> mnicolau, me falta un preset para terminar la placa! lo estoy esperando q me lo traigan, tenia una duda, que es el control  de largada?



el control de largada funciona para poder tener el auto en ciertas rpm ,las mas picantes de tu auto - moto el cual se accion apretando el boton) al soltar el boton sale como flecha!!!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
las disculpas van para mnicolau, no se que queria modificar y tenes razon con lo que dijiste... despues me puse analizar y cuando vi el moco me queria matar... de nuevo mil disculpas.... 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

no me llega v al pin5 ni al diodo ni al capasitor 47nf ni al 4.7uf... ( me parece que tengo un corto en una pista xq tengo todo bien conectado... tengo que armar otra porque me llega hasta el bc547 en la pata C tengo 7v y en la pata B tengo 7v pero en la pata E no tengo nada!!! esta bien asi!!


----------



## tompar

hola!!!!! me preguntaba si los preset 2,2 y4,7 se pueden reemplazar por algo por el estilo.....muchas gracias!!!!!!

hola!!!!me pueden explicar el ESQUEMA DE CONEXIONES Nº 2
gracias!!!!!.........saludos...


----------



## HotRod

gente soy nuevo en el foro, estoy por armarmelo, ya me baje el circuito (que esta en la primera hoja "manguitosport") cuanto se gastaron masomenos en armarlo, hoy comprare los componentes, el lm 3914 lo consigo pero como a 55 pesos masomenos. si alguien lo armo y sabe cuanto gasto me gustaria saber. muy bueno el foro!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola HotRod, el 3914 no debería costar más de 15-20$, así que preguntá en otra casa.

manguitosport, qué ayuda necesitás? consultá acá en el foro así te puede responder cualquiera. *Pero antes de consultar*, leé las últimas 50 páginas al menos, además del FAQ. Ya que todas las dudas se han ido aclarando en varias ocasiones.

Tompar, qué sería "algo por el estilo"? Qué no entendés del esquema de conexiones?

Bienvenidos al foro a los tres.

Saludos


----------



## tarata1

gente, ayer fui a la casa de electronica y compre varias cosas para empezar a armarlo ya que algunos componentes no los tenian como ser las resistencias de 1k y las tiras de pines.

ya hice el pcb y salio bien le hice los agujeros y empeze a colocar los componentes.  

Pero tengo una duda me dieron los capacitores de 47uf es el mismo el que dice en la lista "cap" para darle la velocidad que un capacitor comun ? y me dieron el bc 32725 no el 327 nose si lo modificara en algo. saludos


----------



## Introtuning

TARATA El "CAP" no es mas que un capacitor que varia la velocidad de corte del relay.No es especial ni nada.solo tenes que encontrar el valor que de la intermitencia que buscas.

El tema del BC si es el mismo.Muchos componentes tienen números agregados o letras.En tu caso en vez de BC327 Tenes BC327.25..Busca los datasheet y veras que es lo mismo.


----------



## tarata1

Introtuning dijo:


> TARATA El "CAP" no es mas que un capacitor que varia la velocidad de corte del relay.No es especial ni nada.solo tenes que encontrar el valor que de la intermitencia que buscas.
> 
> El tema del BC si es el mismo.Muchos componentes tienen números agregados o letras.En tu caso en vez de BC327 Tenes BC327.25..Busca los datasheet y veras que es lo mismo.




Introtuning muchas gracias cualquier otra duda que tenga la pongo al igual que los avances que vaya haciendo , saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

tarata1 dijo:


> Introtuning muchas gracias cualquier otra duda que tenga la pongo al igual que los avances que vaya haciendo , saludos.





mnicolau dijo:


> ... *Pero antes de consultar*, leé las últimas 50 páginas al menos, además del FAQ. Ya que todas las dudas se han ido aclarando en varias ocasiones.



A no repetir consultas gente.

Saludos


----------



## tompar

EL lm3914 lo conseguí a 15pesos...averigua en otros lados porque 55 es mucho!!!


----------



## tompar

hola de nuevo....y perdón por tantas preguntas..... ..pero me podes pasar un dibujo o foto de la coneccion...gracias


----------



## JockerGamer

Hola gente! como andan? Primero quiero felicitar a todos porque han hecho un hilo muuy comlpeto!!1.. me he leido la gran mayoria !!!

Aca viene mi duda...
hoy termine de armar el circuito para conectarlo en el cuatriciclo pero resulta que no me funciona! 
hay algo que no entiendo en el circuito en el esquema de la moto en el borne de positivo bobina (entrada de bobina , supongo) 







En en circulo grande no entiendo como va desde el chasis al positivo o como tengo que conectarlo. Va un cable desde el chasis despues hacia el cable de la bobina y despues hacia el tacometro

Y en el segundo circulo mas pequeño no se que es CDI o a donde hay que conectarlo

Espero que me puedan ayudar ya que me interesa mucho el tacometro!

Saludos y Gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Jocker, leé la cita que puse en el primer post. Ahí tenés la forma de identificar dónde se toma la señal. En el cuatriciclo se identifica igual que en una moto.

Saludos


----------



## JockerGamer

Si si ya lo lei y lo conecte de esa manera pero no funca!!!  no se que puede ser, hubo un cambio en el transistor en vez de darme el bc 548 me dieron el 547... no se si tiene algo que ver..

Gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Ok entonces leé las últimas 30 o 40 páginas y vas a encontrar varias veces los pasos a seguir para determinar donde puede estar la falla en la placa. Andá comentando los resultados y vemos. El 547 está bien también.

Subí fotos de la placa de ambos lados y con buena calidad.


----------



## JockerGamer

OK MAESTRO!!! XD! ahora me pongo a leer! lei bastante pero no habia llegado hasta ahi! jejej


----------



## leop4

hola nico tanto tiempo!!!!! ayer encontre el taco en una cajita, se ve que lo tenia hace bastante hay, facil 2 años jaja. queria saber en que pagina se hablo de como conectarlo a 2T si me podes ayudar te lo agradeceria!!!!! saludos.


----------



## JockerGamer

Hola Mariano!
Aqui estan las fotos del taco, en un rato voy a medir voltajes con el tester!
Si encuentran algo "raro", por favor, diganme!

Esta es la placa antes de los componenetes:


Lado componentes: 


Y dos del lado cobre con los componentes..






Pd: alguien me puede decir porque algunas pistas se me opacaron o se me pusieron mas "negras2??

Saludos y muchas gracias!


----------



## elcordobes50

cuando compro el relay inversor me queda del lado incorrecto osea uno si pero el otro no :S
Tengo que puentear el pin de relay q no tiene nada cortarle la patita y ahi soldar la otra patita a ese pin uniendolo con un cable :Sy asi el auto arranca pero no me anda el tacoemtro ni nada ya subi las fotos de mi placa espero q me ayuden!!!


----------



## JockerGamer

Gente!!! despues de muchos dolores de cabeza logre hacerlo funcionar!!!!!! toy contentisiiimo!!!
El problema era que el bc 547 estaba al reves con respecto al bc548! 
El unico problema es que la escala no me llega al final... me prenden solo los verdes, tengo colocado hasta ahora solo 9 leds, 5 verdes, 2amarillos y 2 rojos, alguien me puede echar una mano?? lei algo sobre un cambio de un preset o algo asi pero ya no me acuerdo...

Aca les dejo el video, lo monte sobre mi cuatri 110cc, espero les guste!






Saludos y espero que alguien me ayude!


----------



## mnicolau

JockerGamer dijo:


> Gente!!! despues de muchos dolores de cabeza logre hacerlo funcionar!!!!!! toy contentisiiimo!!!



Bien ahí... 

Calibraste correctamente los presets? Si tirás el preset de la derecha totalmente en sentido horario tampoco llenás la escala?

Cordobés, ni bien alimentás la placa se te debe activar el relay, por eso necesitás cambiar de pin para que encienda el vehículo. 
Funcionando correctamente el circuito, el relay no debería activarse nunca (sólo lo hace cuando se activa el limitador), entonces el vehículo funciona normalmente ya que la bornera "bobina" está conectada al NC del relay.

Si se te activa el relay ni bien alimentás, revisá el TR que lo activa y asegurate la correcta ubicación de sus pines.

Saludos


----------



## JockerGamer

Mariano: tengo los dos preset completamente en sentido horario, pienso que puede ser que no le llegue al taco suficiente energia desde la bobina, es decir, con una trincheta abri un poquito el cable que va hacia la entrada de la bobina y alli le superpuse el cable que va hacia el taco y me parece que no hace suficiente contacto como para llenar toda la escala. El cable del positivo de la bobina lo tengo conectado al borne izquierdo de la bornera "bobina", esta bien?, se entiende o hice mucha ensalada XD?

Muchas Gracias por todo este apoyo!


----------



## tarata1

Yo lo arme todo , lo conecte a 12v y hizo el "clac" el relay se activo y ya dije algo anda mal , hice las demas conexiones al modulo y bobina y el auto giraba pero no hacia chispa nunca atino a arrancar. la estaba por romper toda y me puse a revisarla , entonces veo que los capacitores llevan una linea blanca , tenia el capacitor de arriba a la derecha al reves y 2 1n418 los transparentes al reves tambien. Bueno seguramente se quemo todo mi recomendacion revisen bien todo antes de probarlo , saludos.


----------



## JockerGamer

tarata1 dijo:


> tenia el capacitor de arriba a la derecha al reves y 2 1n418 los transparentes al reves tambien. Bueno seguramente se quemo todo mi recomendacion revisen bien todo antes de probarlo , saludos.



Si ami me paso, tenia el reemplazo del BC 548, el 547 al reves, porque el 547 tiene las patas al reves! recomiendo que si les dan ese transistor revisen bien antes de colocarlo, aunque a mi no se me quemo nada, tuve varios dolores de cabeza!


----------



## mnicolau

Jocker, asegurá bien la conexión de la toma de señal y cambiá el capacitor de 47[nF] por uno de 100[nF], así tendrás mayor tensión a la salida del conversor para poder regularlo correctamente.

Saludos


----------



## JockerGamer

Buenisimo! muchas gracias por el consejo! igualmente compre tambien por las dudas el preset de 1k y el cap de 2.2uF, compre tambien un gabo de plastico para ponerlo y el frente de un tablero de moto (no me acuerdo el modelo) para montar alli los leds y futuramente alguna otra cosa como voltimetro o eso!

Saludos y muchas gracias por el apoyo!


----------



## marqo

hola buenas tardes soy algo nuevo en esto estoy haciendo el proyecto para un golf encendido electronico mk1, ia lo arme solo falta colocar el pulsador , ese para que sirve o cual es su funcion asi como el de la llaver selectora solo ocpare una? , i lo ultimo dice que va al negativo de la bobina i despues a 12v como conecto eso gracias por la ayuda saludos


----------



## juan_33

el capacitor esta bien ponle otro en la entrada 5 de 1 uf para que te filtre,por que te miente si no lo pones yo batalle pero ya lo solucione


----------



## juan_33

este es mi circuito en protoboard gracias por la ayuda


----------



## zeta_bola_1

en protoboard no lo pude hacer funcionar, no se si por la frecuencia o por que, en la placa arranco de una


----------



## juan_33

sabes ya tenia la placa pero almomento de montarlo en la placa ya no jalo


----------



## luisgz

mnicolau dijo:


> A no repetir consultas gente.
> 
> Saludos



Hola Mnicolau

Tengo una duda eh leido bastante y no la e visto por eso me animo a preguntar!

Hay alguna manera de solo usar el circuito de corte sin usar los leds? osea que yo al precionar el pulsador se active el corte sin importar en que led este  osea regulando por el tacometro de mi carro?  sera que si uno el cable selector al del pulsador logro esto? ya que solo me importa el sistema de corte RPM no el SL ni el Tacometro ya que esos los tengo ya como accesorio en el auto!

muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Luis, el proyecto inicialmente no incluía el shift-light y la parte de limitación. Estas funciones fueron agregados posteriores, con lo cual dependen si o si del IC 3914 para saber cuándo deben activarse.

Podés usarlo tranquilamente sin la escala de leds del tacómetro, pero igualmente vas a necesitar conectar los pines activadores de las funciones de control de largada y limitación, a los pines de salida del 3914. El problema está en que sin la escala de leds, no vas a poder ver la calibración de la escala, por lo tanto se te va a dificultar determinar cuándo se va a activar la limitación; vas a tener que ir probando y regulando los presets hasta conseguirlo (eso siempre y cuando funcione la placa correctamente). 

No es imposible, pero te va a llevar un buen rato calibrarlo sin la escala de leds.

Saludos


----------



## luisgz

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Luis, el proyecto inicialmente no incluía el shift-light y la parte de limitación. Estas funciones fueron agregados posteriores, con lo cual dependen si o si del IC 3914 para saber cuándo deben activarse.
> 
> Podés usarlo tranquilamente sin la escala de leds del tacómetro, pero igualmente vas a necesitar conectar los pines activadores de las funciones de control de largada y limitación, a los pines de salida del 3914. El problema está en que sin la escala de leds, no vas a poder ver la calibración de la escala, por lo tanto se te va a dificultar determinar cuándo se va a activar la limitación; vas a tener que ir probando y regulando los presets hasta conseguirlo (eso siempre y cuando funcione la placa correctamente).
> 
> No es imposible, pero te va a llevar un buen rato calibrarlo sin la escala de leds.
> 
> Saludos


 ok muchas gracias pero tengo otra duda el pulsador de control de largada lo que hace es activar la funcion para que limite en las rpm seleccionadas con la llave selectora cierto? Podria poner un potencio metro para hacer el capacitados variable y poder jugar mas con la velocidad del corte?? O podria modificarlo y agregar 2 pistas mas para poner una llave selectora como por ejemplo y poner 3 capacitare para que se pueda seleccionar 3 velocidades de corte diferentes


----------



## juan_33

hola amigoa aqui presento el tacometro de mnicolao con algunas modificaciones y ya funcionando despues pongo las fotos ya puesto en mi vocho gracias por la aportacion



aqui esta la imagen



esta es otra foto del circuito


----------



## elcordobes50

les cuento que arme 3 veces el circuito y cuando lo conecto no hace nada y si lo acelero tampoco... ahora la duda es que el alternador estaba en corto osea que al acelerar llegaba a cargar 12.62 v y moderando 11.99 -12 v :S sera por eso que no andaba el taco y por ende el limitador. ya que leí que la lm3914 actúa dependiendo de la carga que recibe la batería puede ser o entendí mal?¡
 bueno espero que me puedan dar una mano saludos!!


----------



## luisgz

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Luis, el proyecto inicialmente no incluía el shift-light y la parte de limitación. Estas funciones fueron agregados posteriores, con lo cual dependen si o si del IC 3914 para saber cuándo deben activarse.
> 
> Podés usarlo tranquilamente sin la escala de leds del tacómetro, pero igualmente vas a necesitar conectar los pines activadores de las funciones de control de largada y limitación, a los pines de salida del 3914. El problema está en que sin la escala de leds, no vas a poder ver la calibración de la escala, por lo tanto se te va a dificultar determinar cuándo se va a activar la limitación; vas a tener que ir probando y regulando los presets hasta conseguirlo (eso siempre y cuando funcione la placa correctamente).
> 
> No es imposible, pero te va a llevar un buen rato calibrarlo sin la escala de leds.
> 
> Saludos




hola ! tengo una duda en como conectarlo en el auto! tengo un chevrolet aveo 2006 por lo que veo esto van en serie con el negativo de la bobina pues yo tengo 2 negativos.... lo del modulo de encendido no entiendo que es :S miran esta imagen a ver si estoy en lo cierto



Otra duda .... mi carro tiene tacometro que pasaria si yo hago esta conexion que puse en la imagen?

por lo que entiendo las llaves selectoras solo dejan pasar la señal negativa del led que enciende ... si en la llave selectora de corte yo coloco un  negativo constante al precionar el pulsador se va a hacer el corte sin importar las rpm doonde este el motor cierto? o estoy totalmente equivocado XD 

lo digo porque de verdad no utilizariaq el tacometro digital solo usaria el que esta en mi tablero lo que necesito es que al apretar el boton limite a las rpm que yo vea en mi tablero osea que haga corte al apretarlo


----------



## ccst

buenos amigos!
 He cumplido con mi tarjeta de circuito impreso ... Tengo un motor de kart con un pad yamaha 125!
 que es la única instalación de la red y un cable positivo (azul) y negativo (negro) para ir de carrete!
 La llamé la tarjeta y no recibir ninguna señal para conducir los LEDs! para poner a prueba en el pin 5 metil 1v y los LEDs están funcionando bien!
 así que no puedo quitar el letrero!
 Estoy usando una batería de 12 V en el kart! será el negativo de no tener el chasis del kart?
 incluso me dio las gracias a explicar por qué no tienen el signo de pin5!


----------



## mnicolau

Luis, vas a tener que hacer una modificación en la placa para cortar el positivo de ambas bobinas y de manera independiente tomar la señal. 
Utilizá la bornera "bobina" para cortar el positivo y por otro lado levantá el puente debajo de "cap"; así vas a tomar la señal desde el tacómetro de tu auto.

Si en la llave selectora colocás masa constante, al pulsar el botón va a abrir el relay pero nunca va a volver a cerrarse (mientras tengas presionado el pulsador), haciendo que se detenga el motor.

ccst, por lo que entendí, no te está funcionando la etapa del conversor F-T. Colocá fotos de tu placa, de ambos lados y de buena calidad. También habría que ver dónde estás tomando la señal, ese yamaha tiene encendido CDI?

Saludos


----------



## ccst

amigo que acaba de dejar las fotos para mostrar!
 y no un coche, pero un kart con un motor de moto!
 la fuente cdi moto y dirigirlo, pero ahora sólo tiene positivo y negativo para ir a la bobina (bobina envía la chispa de la bujía del motor)! la moto un 125cc 2 tiempos, uno! pero luego dejar que el amigo de fotos! ¡Gracias!


----------



## ccst

buen amigo lo siento por el retraso!
 aquí está mi tarjeta y la imagen de los cables provenientes del motor a la bobina que alimenta la vela! la moto no tiene ningún rectificador para la alimentación de la batería de 12V es un amigo!

 como ya he dicho que no puedo recibir la señal en el pin 5! LED no sube pronto!
 si me pueden ayudar ... Yo estoy tratando de hacer un rectificador para alimentar la placa amigo! alguna idea?


----------



## hervasc

cual es el diagrama del circuito?????


----------



## mnicolau

CCST, si tenés un encendido a CDI, tomá los pulsos desde el positivo de la bobina. También deberías asegurarte que el TR BC548 tenga los pines ubicados de la manera correcta (base en el pin central y emisor a masa).

Hervasc, el diagrama quedó perdido en alguno de los posts...

Saludos


----------



## ccst

obrigad por desponiblidade ja!
 yo probar con vultimetro para ver si la base al colector de la medición es mi derecho!

 cdi no tiene un amigo! actual proviene directamente de platino! el interior del motor deja a los dos cables negro y azul!


----------



## leop4

hola a todos bueno tengo un problema con el tacometro para la conexion. resulta que hayer lo quise conectar pero no anda. el tacomtro anda bien porue lo prove en una mto y anda barbaro. el tema es en el auto. conecte los 12v del tacometro la maza y la señal la saque del distri osea del capacitor porque de otro lado es imposible. el tema es que de hay sale un alambre, no se si es en todos los autos pero en el fiat 600 hay un alambre que sale del capacitor al negativo y resulta que cuando lo pono el marcha arranca y al toque se apagua y no arranco mas. desconecto el tacometro y el auto arranca lo mas bien pero cuando conecto el cable de señal el motor se apaga. el tema es si se abra quemado el taco o algo porque no funciono mas. andar andaba bien porque sin conectar el cable de señal los leds magicamente prendian perfecto. pero que pasa? puse la plaqueta arriba de las cables de el distri y se ve que hacia interferencia y por eso prendian pero cuando alejaba la plaqueta de los cables no prendia ni uno. toque el 7809 y estaba que pela!!!!!! jaja asi que algo se quemo. pero no se como hacer para que ande bien. donde lo conecto? como lo conenctan ustedes en sus autos. en lo posible que sean a platinos. muchas gracias si me pueden dar una mano!!!!!!


----------



## juan_33

De que valor pusiste el potenciometro del convertidor y que cilindros es tu auto yo lo puse de 50k por que con ese funciono bien no se si tenga que ver los cilindros mi auto es un volkswagen


----------



## leop4

puse todo como esta en la pagina de armado y mi auto es de 4 cilindros


----------



## juan_33

en el conversor cambia la bobina de 2.2k por una de 1k y el potenciometro ponle uno de 20k y funcionara bien checa el voltaje te debe de dar 500mv mas o menos eso me dio a mi



si necesitas algo preguntame y tratare de ayudarte veras que pondremos a trabajar tu tacometro no te desanimes a saludos


----------



## guillermocal

Hola como va todo, primero q*UE* todo agradecerte por esta información tan valiosa  pero bueno al grano jeje... Quiero poner algo como un shift ligth en el carro únicamente, pero en vez de encenderce un led desearía q*UE* se encendiera un buzzer la pregunta es en donde debo conectar este por la corriente no me preocupo p*OR*q*UE* se puede usar un opam como diferenciador y suplo la falta de este, pero aja me causa curiosidad cual es la conexión adecuada p*OR*q*UE* me pregunto si así como para el shift light y el limitador ahí otra configuración igual podría haber otra para esto...

Espero tu respuesta y de antemano gracias

Guillermo Calderon


----------



## leop4

muchas gracias juan_33 el tema esta en el el negativo es el mismo para todo el auto. asi que vere que hago!!!! jaja de todos modos lo tengo que provar bien bien.


----------



## guillermocal

otra pregunta, para cualquiera q*UE* haya construido el tacometri, el inversor a que hace referencia a una compuerta TTL not??


----------



## mauro222

hola yo tengo un problema parecido  la cosa es que el tacometro no levanta la aguja  que puede ser?¿?¿ controle la bobinita y esta bm  que podria ser ?¿?¿


----------



## fabricio007

tengo un apregunta.. en q pagina esta el circuito de el corte solo sin el tacometro ..


----------



## cesar110879

A quien me pueda ayudar, buenas tardes,les comento me compre un cuatri y queria ponerle un cuenta vueltas, de tanto buscar por la red me tope con este proyecto de mnicolau, he bajado un pdf de la plaqueta pero cuando la imprimo es mas chica y los componentes no entran y cuando la quiero agrandar se me deforma todo y me sigue sin coincidir y ademas se pierde la calidad y las lineas no quedan bien definidas, por tal motivo quisiera saber si alguien me puede pasar el archivo con el tamaño correcto para poder armar el cuenta vueltas.
Por curiosidad ¿a este proyecto no se le puede poner una pantalla de lcd o displays para visualizar las vueltas reales?
Gracias


----------



## matiasdanielruiz

hola mnicolau! te queria contar que voy a armar tu tacometro con un amigo, y lo vamos a colocar en un cuatriciclo Mondial FD200. Ya lei los 152 post jajajajaj y me quedo todo bastante claro... Esta semana empezamos asi que unos de estos dias voy mostrando los avances. Te felicito por la fama de tu circuito jajajaja. 
saludos


----------



## german2009

hola mnicolau...mira te cuento...hice tu diseño del primer tacometro solo...al conectarlo fallecen los led.. si los led estan conectados a 9v constantemente...el integrado para habilitar cada led se va a 0 volts? por que si es asi, cada led debe llevar una resistencia no? x favor necesito respuesta, agradezco tu atencion


----------



## mnicolau

matiasdanielruiz dijo:


> hola mnicolau! te queria contar que voy a armar tu tacometro con un amigo, y lo vamos a colocar en un cuatriciclo Mondial FD200. Ya lei los 152 post jajajajaj y me quedo todo bastante claro... Esta semana empezamos asi que unos de estos dias voy mostrando los avances. Te felicito por la fama de tu circuito jajajaja.
> saludos



Hola! gracias... muy bien por leer el thread , esperamos esos avances.

German, subí fotos de tu placa (de ambos lados y de buena calidad) así revisamos. Los leds no llevan resistencia, el IC se encarga de regular la corriente en sus salidas. Si se te queman los leds, hay algo bastante mal ahí... no vuelvas a probar hasta que revisemos.

Saludos


----------



## mostek6502

Hola, les saludo desde Caracas, me llamo José, bueno en el apartado de presentaciones hice lo debido, estuve viendo el circuito que el Sr. mnicolau hizo y me pareció excelente, así que mis felicitaciones por hacerlo y compartirlo, tengo varias dudas y para empeorar el asunto, soy novato con esto de la electrónica, no me vayan a matar por todos los santos.

Entiendo algunas cosas muy básicas, así que como les dije soy novato y apenas es que comienzo a dar unos pequeñitos pasos con la electrónica, espero me tengáis paciencia, el asunto es que yo baje el diagrama de ese circuito .lvw y lo abrí en el Livewire, todo bien, pero cuando hice la simulación, no hacia nada de nada los leds, supongo que el circuito no simula la señal de la bobina, entonces como puedo hacer para ponerle una señal genérica de bobina en el pin 1?

Lo otro es que leí algunas páginas y vi que hay algunas correcciones de este circuito, pero me perdí y no se si el pdf que baje del Sr. mnicolau que puso en las primeras páginas es el correcto, bueno gracias por la manito que me puedan dar.


----------



## mostek6502

Hola, bueno, curioseando y usando el buscador, leí que si ponía algo con un oscilador 555 podía simular el pulso de la bobina, como aun no entiendo mucho de electrónica (para no decir que nada) y no me quiero volver un pastel, lo que hice fue que en el circuito que amablemente diseñó y subió el amigo mnicolau, le coloque una fuente AC de 50 Hz y 5V en el pin 1, con eso pude ver que los leds se encienden rítmicamente con la frecuencia mientras muevo la VR1, pero si me lo permiten tengo 2 preguntas:

1-Hice lo correcto para simular el pulso?, pregunto, porque vario los Hz y los voltios y no logro que se enciendan sino máximo 4 o 5 leds, supongo que una vez montado en la vida real, esto no sucede, pero tengo la duda.

2-En la simulación los leds encienden un poco débiles, hay alguna manera de que enciendan con mas fuerza?

Perdonen la molestia y gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Mostek, como se comentó en varias oportunidades, Livewire no simula correctamente al LM3914 con lo cual no vas a obtener resultados haciendo la simulación.

Armá la placa y no te preocupes que ya ha sido probada en numerosas ocasiones. El circuito correcto y actualizado es el que está en el 1º post del thread.

Respondiendo tus 2 dudas: 1º Sí, hiciste lo correcto. Es válido utilizar una fuente AC (un transformador de 9[VAC] por ejemplo) para las pruebas, también podés rectificarla y así obtener una señal de 100Hz.
2º La corriente de los leds se puede modificar variando una resistencia, la fórmula que indica la corriente según ese valor está presente en el datasheet del IC. Con la resistencia actual está entregando unos 13[mA] a cada led.

Saludos


----------



## mostek6502

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Mostek, como se comentó en varias oportunidades, Livewire no simula correctamente al LM3914 con lo cual no vas a obtener resultados haciendo la simulación.
> 
> Armá la placa y no te preocupes que ya ha sido probada en numerosas ocasiones. El circuito correcto y actualizado es el que está en el 1º post del thread.
> 
> Respondiendo tus 2 dudas: 1º Sí, hiciste lo correcto. Es válido utilizar una fuente AC (un transformador de 9[VAC] por ejemplo) para las pruebas, también podés rectificarla y así obtener una señal de 100Hz.
> 2º La corriente de los leds se puede modificar variando una resistencia, la fórmula que indica la corriente según ese valor está presente en el datasheet del IC. Con la resistencia actual está entregando unos 13[mA] a cada led.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias por responder Maestro Nicolau, la verdad es que está súper el tema con toda la dinámica que se ha creado, bueno, ya compré algunas cosas, el ácido, la baquelita y algunos componentes, así que pronto comienzo a montar el circuito, espero no volverme un lío ni quitarme un dedo con el ácido, lo único es que tengo unas dudas ya que me vendieron unos condensadores de distinto valores y si me lo permiten deseo que me expliquen por favor.

Por el de 4.7uF y 25V me vendieron según lo que leo (que es de lupa esto) uno de 50V 0.47uF ¿me sirve?

Por el de 10uF y 25V me vendieron  uno de 10uF pero de 16V ¿me sirve?

El cerámico creo que si es el correcto, ya que por lo que medio pude leer dice 473K 25V y busqué en internet una tabla de equivalencia y si no me equivoco es el de 47nF, ¿estoy en lo correcto?

Lo otro es que como no quiero volverme un lío, no necesito lo del "shift-light" ni el limitador de RPM's, entonces vi que en la página No 90 alguien preguntó lo mismo y marco con una equis para obviar algunos componentes, mi pregunta es: ¿puedo obviar los componentes marcados con X y con eso me basta o tengo que hacerle algo más al diagrama?, ignoro si puedo sacar algún componente más o si así quedo justito-

¿Me sirve el BC549 por el BC548?, creo que leí que si, pero mejor es si me lo confirman los sabios.

Bueno ya estoy muy preguntón y no quiero caer pesado,

Gracias de nuevo y espero que el circuito me quede fino, perdón como dicen Uds. joya


----------



## mnicolau

De nada Mostek...

El 1º capacitor de 0.47[uF] que te vendieron es de 470[nF] y no te va a servir. Necesita ser de 4.7[uF] o de 2.2[uF] (probar ambos valores para variar la agilidad de la escala).

El 2º está correcto, siendo de 16[V] no vas a tener problema ya que se coloca a la salida del regulador de 9[V].

El 3º capacitor cerámico 473 también está correcto.

Respecto a la imagen, es así... podés obviar esos componentes si no deseás ni el shift-light ni el limitador. También podés sacar las 3 resistencias que están arriba del preset de 22k vertical y el diodo 1N4007 de la derecha.

El BC549 es idéntico al 548, podés utilizarlo.

Como consejo... armá la placa con paciencia y prolijidad, sobre todo en las soldaduras. Suele ser la causa del 80% de las fallas que se presentaron en este thread.

Saludos


----------



## mostek6502

mnicolau dijo:


> De nada Mostek...
> 
> El 1º capacitor de 0.47[uF] que te vendieron es de 470[nF] y no te va a servir. Necesita ser de 4.7[uF] o de 2.2[uF] (probar ambos valores para variar la agilidad de la escala).
> 
> El 2º está correcto, siendo de 16[V] no vas a tener problema ya que se coloca a la salida del regulador de 9[V].
> 
> El 3º capacitor cerámico 473 también está correcto.
> 
> Respecto a la imagen, es así... podés obviar esos componentes si no deseás ni el shift-light ni el limitador. También podés sacar las 3 resistencias que están arriba del preset de 22k vertical y el diodo 1N4007 de la derecha.
> 
> El BC549 es idéntico al 548, podés utilizarlo.
> 
> Como consejo... armá la placa con paciencia y prolijidad, sobre todo en las soldaduras. Suele ser la causa del 80% de las fallas que se presentaron en este thread.
> 
> Saludos




Ok copiado, tomaré en cuenta el consejo, voy a comenzar a armar el circuito y les aviso como voy, mil gracias.


----------



## mostek6502

Hola de nuevo, todo casi listo para comenzar el armado, como me faltaban algunos componentes pues salí a otra tienda a buscarlos y la verdad es que no pude conseguir los presets de 4.7 KOhm ni el de 2.2 KOhm, solo pude conseguir fue de 5 KOhm y quería saber por favor si esos me servirían.


----------



## leoonel55

Hola a todos me gustaria saber como realizar la conexion en un fiat uno fire porque no veo que tenga bobina asi a la vista si me pudieran sacar esa duda agradecidisimo estaria, ya la plaqueta la hice y funciona perfecto en mi moto. Saludos


----------



## matiasdanielruiz

Lo prometido es deuda ajajajaj... los avances de mi taco:
- Ya hice la plaqueta, me falto un poquito de plancha en unas zonas ajajaaj pero le repase con marcador indeleble... algunas pistas quedaron desprolijas, pero despues de soldar los componentes las tapo con estaño.. 
saludos


----------



## german2009

hola mnicolau...aca te envio las fotos del la placa realizada...el diseño lo realice nuevamente por el tema q los preset q consegui eran diferentes...con las tres patas en linea...me canse de revisarlo y la distribucion de pistas y pines del integrado son las mismas...
Algo en que me fije en que el circuito que yo baje era diferente al actual...no tenia ni shift light ni corte rpm... solo era el tacometro y el shift light en placas separadas...tendre q hacer de nuevo la placa con el diseño 7.1 para probar nuevamente...
Lo que si...para realizar el tacómetro solo con tu diseño (7.1) que tendría que obviar el rele, el transistor que excita al rele...y que mas?
Desde gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## k72

hola amigos del foro, he visto el proyecto sobre el rpm y descargue el pdf para analizarlo, y tengo una pregunta para ello, resulta que solo quiero encontrar el voltaje de salida a los led ya que entiendo que se usa un integrado que cambia los pulsos-frecuencia que van al tacómetro análogo del auto, en una escala de voltajes,  estos voltajes los llevare a un pic que luego me proporcionara los valores de rpm en un lcd , eso lo tengo claro y se como hacerlo (sobre el muestreo en pic) pero no sé cómo sacar o de donde sacar esos voltajes , si alguien me ayuda a entender cómo se realiza el cambio de pulso-frecuencia que viene del automóvil al tacómetro analogo a un voltaje en escala le estaré agradecido.


----------



## ajpv2006

algun otro circuito q no sea el lm3914 o algo q funcione con un pulsador mas no con las rpm del tacometro o el shift light . ya q el lm3914 no lo consigo en ninguna tienda !


----------



## agudoffo

de que voltaje y de cuantos faradios es el capacitor mas conveniente para usar donde aparece la palabra CAP en el pcb ? alguno tiene idea ?


----------



## matiasdanielruiz

con un capacitor  de 100uF da un lindo efecto..
saludos


----------



## danyynatu

hola mnicolau tengo una duda muy importante en la hoja n° 2 del pdf adjunto al foro hay una coneccion al cdi y ya arme todo el circuito y me falta saber sobre esa coneccion no se como hacerla o mejor dicho en que parte del cdi va conectada desde ya mil gracias por el circuito y espero me funcione  gracias


----------



## danyynatu

holla soy daniel queria saber si alguien me puede evacuar una duda en la hoja n° 2 del pdf hay un cable que dice conectarse al cdi de la moto esa es mi duda en parte del cdi conecto el cable de que manera al que me pueda responder desde ya mil gracias ya tengo armado todo el circuito solo me falta eso para no mandarmela y romper el circuito



hola queria saber si vos sabes de que manera y donde va conectado el cable que va de la plaqueta al cdi de la moto si me podes ayudar mil gracias ya tengo todo armado solo me falta eso


----------



## marcosmoli125

el cable va conectado entre el cdi y la bobina de chispa.. saludos


----------



## danyynatu

hola gente queria saber si alguien me puede ayudar con mi duda en la hoja n° 2 del pdf hay una coneccion que va en el cdi de la moto mi duda es saber donde va en que parte del cdi o en que pata al que pueda ayudarme desde ya mil gracias ya tengo el circuito armado solo necesito saber eso por favor



hola por favor alguien que me ayude tengo todo listo para conectar solo me falta saber en cable que va al cdi de que manera lo conecto o en que parte o pata del cdi va conectado (siempre hablando de al moto ) al que me ayude mil pero mil gracias


----------



## mnicolau

danyynatu dijo:


> hola gente queria saber si alguien me puede ayudar con mi duda en la hoja n° 2 del pdf hay una coneccion que va en el cdi de la moto mi duda es saber donde va en que parte del cdi o en que pata al que pueda ayudarme desde ya mil gracias ya tengo el circuito armado solo necesito saber eso por favor
> 
> 
> 
> hola por favor alguien que me ayude tengo todo listo para conectar solo me falta saber en cable que va al cdi de que manera lo conecto o en que parte o pata del cdi va conectado (siempre hablando de al moto ) al que me ayude mil pero mil gracias



Pero si estás tan apurado y no recibís respuesta, no sería lógico ponerte a leer aunque sea 10 páginas del thread. Tu duda no sólo se respondió decenas de veces sino que también está respondida en la cita del 1º post....

Cable negro-amarillo (por lo gral) entre el CDI y la bobina.


----------



## danyynatu

necesito ayuda con mi circuito



gracias la verdad no se que es el theread solo me guie del pdf que esta en la primera pagina del post y las 3 paginas con preguntas y respuestas que estan junto con el pdf me encantaria saber donde esta el theread y me lo leeria completo de erdad el post esta muy bueno electronico no soy pero la verdad que la plaqueta me salio tal cual no se como subir mi foto del circuito para que lo veas es la primera vez que hago esto y por internet  desde ya te agradesco por tu tiempo y por tu repuesta y si te moleste por algo te pido disculpas y de vuelta gracias


----------



## matiasdanielruiz

hola amigos... hoy me fui a comprar los componentes para el tacometro y consegui todo menos el potenciometro de 2,2k.... y tampoco consegui el de 4,7k pero compre uno de 5k, sirve??.......
como hago con el poteciometro de 2,2k que no cosegui?


----------



## danyynatu

hola queria saber si alguien sabe de donde puedo leer o descargar el thread de este proyecto al que me pueda brindar el dato desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## danyynatu

gracias por responder a mis dudas muy buen post


----------



## matiasdanielruiz

hola estoy aqui de nuevo jaja... consegui todo, menos el pote de 22k.. queria saber si no se puede reemplazar por una resistencia o algo porque lei que el pote controla que la luz del shift no se adelante. entonces pense que con una resistencia podria solucionar el problema.
saludos


----------



## danyynatu

hola gracias por responder a mi dudas ya instale mi plaqueta funca muy bien


----------



## Cristiankawa

Hola amigos veo q estan en el tema de cortes, shift light y tacometros. Asiq queria pedirles ayuda porque yo arme un shift light con un lt081 y no funciona.

  Tampoco puedo arreglarlo, si alguien puede ayudarme a q funcione se lo agradeceria 

  Aca les dejo el esquema de shift light q no funca.

http://www.mercadoracing.org/imagenes-anuncios/33/141870/shift-light-casero.jpg


----------



## kevingacelgl

Hola amigo,mi nombre es Kevin y estoy por armar el circuito del shift light que pusiste en la pagina pero tengo algunas dudas y revise un poco el post que es bastante extenso pero no estoy bien seguro.
Yo necesito sólo el shift para mi auto ya que tengo un encendido para lo que es el corte y/o limitador,la pregunta es hay forma de aislar y armar sólo el shift?
Otra cosa,esta en mis planes hacer caseramente un sifht como el de los tacometros de los buenos pero obvio que gastando mucho menos dinero,quería hacer algo así






con una lampara comun de auto

o algo así 





con leds

Hay que cambiar mucho el circuito para ponerle una lamaparita de auto?Y para ponerle varios leds?

Perdón por ser tan extenso
Amigo desde ya muchísimas gracias y espero me puedas ayudar!!!

Saludos!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

para el shift lo unico que podes sacar es el rele, para lampara comun de auto o muchos leds tenes que cambiar el transistor por otro que se maneje mas corriente o ponerle un rele(que prenda la lampara o 100 leds, a gusnto) despues del transistor


----------



## kevingacelgl

Gracias por responder amigo!!!
Alguna recomendación de que transistor utilizar?
Con el tema de la plaqueta lo que tendría que hacer es armarla así y poner sólo los leds del shift o me equivoco?


----------



## chelo579

Alguien logró cambiar el relé  para el corte de las rpm por algun transistor tipo en "corte/saturación" como por ejemplo el 2n3055 que soporta 15 amper y 60 o 70v para lograr una frecuencia de corte mayor y un desgaste infimo de los componentes? porque vi que threads atras surgió la duda, pero no vi que alguien lo haya realizado. De ser así que tensión estaria manejando este transistor en caso de colocarlo en una moto? ya que no se si es la Bobina la que genera alta tensión o es el cdi. Muchas Gracias.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

en la primer pagina hay un video del primer circuito que hice, colocado en un fiat uno. todavia tiene las mismas piezas que cuando lo arme, el mismo rele. y se usa mucho


----------



## leoonel55

Hola  atodos queria saber si alguno puede subir o decirme el esquema de conexion para autos con doble bobina y con inyeccion electronica, porque me estoy volviendo loco lo tengo todo echo funciona perfectamente porque lo probe con el auto de un amigo, pero nose realmente como conectarlo en mi auto. saludos


----------



## danyynatu

hola te queria agradecer por tu ayuda se que rompi mucho las bolas pero al fin probe mi circuito y funciona de 10 gracis a los que me ayudaron y ahora lo voy a instalar en mi wave  muchas gracias ahi voy a subir un video cuando lo probe


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Leo, en los doble bobina se suele cortar el positivo común de ambas y tomar la señal desde cualquiera de los negativos. Vas a tener modificar la entrada de señal de la placa para que no la tome directamente desde el borne "bobina", sino desde un cable separado.

Dany, me alegro funcione... esperamos ese video 

Saludos


----------



## danyynatu

no pude subir mi video 



no pude subir mi video por que es bastante pesado (unos 16mb)y el foro solo me permite 2 mb   asi que voy a ver si manana le redujo la calidad y lo subo le voy a asacar un par de fotos del circuito ya armado asi lo veas quedo joya gracias gracias


----------



## kevingacelgl

Muchachos pregunta,en la primera página dice "En el caso de querer conectar algo de mayor consumo, se deberá cambiar dicho TR por uno de mayores características."
Que transistor recomendarían para agregarle unos leds mas o alguna lampara?


----------



## matiasdanielruiz

amigoss! prove el circuito en un cuatriciclo y anduvo de 10!! la escala de led anda espectacular! el corte tambien solo que no pudimos regluarlo bien porq no nos alcanzo el tiempo.. y el control de largada tampoco lo prove.. pronto subo el video..
saludos


----------



## mnicolau

kevingacelgl dijo:


> Muchachos pregunta,en la primera página dice "En el caso de querer conectar algo de mayor consumo, se deberá cambiar dicho TR por uno de mayores características."
> Que transistor recomendarían para agregarle unos leds mas o alguna lampara?



Depende cuántos "leds más" y de qué lámpara... según el consumo total, tal vez ni necesites cambiar por un transitor más grande. De ser necesario un cambio, un BD139 o un TIP31 tal vez y vas a tener que tener cuidado con la conexión de los pines, porque cambian respecto al BC337.

Matías, esperamos ese video! 

Dany, podés subirlo a algún servidor, tipo mediafire o similar. Sino subirlo a Youtube.

Saludos


----------



## kevingacelgl

Si amigo voy a comprobar el datasheet antes de conectar el TR
Gracias por responder,mañana pruebo la plaqueta en el auto y les cuento como me fue,espero poder calibrar bien el shift.

Con respecto a los leds,tiene 2 el circuito del pdf,yo tenía ganas de poner 5 leds de alta luminocidad o sino 5 leds comunes peor bueno a eso lo probaré luego,primero quiero que funcione!

Una pregunta mas,lei en el FAQ que conviene poner R de 560 en lugar de los leds si no se los quiere,es indispensable esto?


----------



## danyynatu

holan mnicolau no puedo todavia subir el video pero ahora voy a subir 2 fotos del circuito armado 



ahi lo edite al video le saque un poco de aca y de alla y ahi quedo lo puse en archivo rar por que es el formato que mas capacidad me da en el post el circuito esta asi provisorio por que conecte todo para probarlo ahora estoy instalandolo en caja correspondiente haciendo la coneccion dentro de mi tacometro de una cg fan para mi wave los led son blancos espero algun dia terminar con la tuneada a mi wave ni bien termine subo unas fotos para que vean esto que ustedes crearon y el resto de las cosas que le hice a mi moto  GRACIAS TOTALES JEJE


----------



## kevingacelgl

Amigos estuve renegando hasta recien con el auto y no pude hacer funcionar el circuito.
Estan medias confusas las explicaciones del coneccionado por que dice que hay que conectar un cable al borne negativo de la bobina y otro al negativo del platino,lo que no entiendo es que según yo se del platino sale un cable que va al condensador y de ahi al borne negativo de la bobina y ese es el negativo del platino.
Entonces estamos hablando del mismo cable o me equiboco?

Y para el calibrado como debemos proceder?primero calibrar el preset derecho y luego el izquierdo?primero el del shift?

Hoy lo conecte pero a ciertas vueltas prendían los leds del shift pero al seguir acelerando se apagaban ademas prendían como tenue,como cuando un circuito tiene ruido.

Espero puedan ayudarme!!


----------



## mnicolau

Muy buena esa limitada Dany 
Lo único que veo es algo de lentitud en la actualización de la escala, usaste un capacitor de 10[uF] en lugar del de 4.7[uF]? Si querés, podés hacerla más ágil disminuyendo ese valor.

Kevin, el cable es uno sólo (va de los platinos, o del módulo de encendido, al negativo de la bobina), lo que pasa es que la bornera "bobina" se debe intercalar en serie en ese cable, es por esto que en el esquema de conexiones parecerían ser 2 cables distintos. 
Si no vas a usar la función del limitador, simplemente vas a tomar un nuevo cable, conectar uno de los extremos al negativo de la bobina y al otro extremo del mismo lo llevás hasta el borne izquierdo de la bornera "bobina".

Necesitás cables anti-parasitarios para las bujías del auto, sino vas a tener ruido en la señal y la alimentación, y vas a ver titilar los leds.

Saludos


----------



## matiasdanielruiz

aca led dejo el video del tacometro funcionando, pero sin conectar el corte.. la proxima subo con todo funcionando


----------



## kevingacelgl

mnicolau dijo:


> Muy buena esa limitada Dany
> Lo único que veo es algo de lentitud en la actualización de la escala, usaste un capacitor de 10[uF] en lugar del de 4.7[uF]? Si querés, podés hacerla más ágil disminuyendo ese valor.
> 
> Kevin, el cable es uno sólo (va de los platinos, o del módulo de encendido, al negativo de la bobina), lo que pasa es que la bornera "bobina" se debe intercalar en serie en ese cable, es por esto que en el esquema de conexiones parecerían ser 2 cables distintos.
> Si no vas a usar la función del limitador, simplemente vas a tomar un nuevo cable, conectar uno de los extremos al negativo de la bobina y al otro extremo del mismo lo llevás hasta el borne izquierdo de la bornera "bobina".
> 
> Necesitás cables anti-parasitarios para las bujías del auto, sino vas a tener ruido en la señal y la alimentación, y vas a ver titilar los leds.
> 
> Saludos



Muchas gracias amigo!!!

Mañana pruebo!!!!
Es normal que el led shift prenda y se apague luego??
Ahora que pienso seguro seme metio ruido por un cable suelto que deje en la bornera suelto!

Tengo cables de bujías nuevos NGK originales antiparasitarios

Mañana cuento

Muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## chiabrandof

hola, es la primera vez que escribo en el foro, les comento que arme el circuito y funciona de diez, pero necesito ayuda porque tengo un problema, la cuestion es que el circuito funcona mas o menos 2 minutis y se quema el 7809, no tengo idea porque, lo tengo puesto en un auto con bobina comun y le puse cable enmallado a masa para la señal de la bobina y lo mismo pasa. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## danyynatu

hola gente espero que ayan podido ver el vide en estos dias voy a terminar de instalarlo en mi tacometro y subo otro videito ya colocado saludos ....



gracias mnicolau por el comentario y si yo tambien lo habia visto algo lento ahora antes de colocarlo le cambio el valor al cap yo no queria hacerle nada por miedo de que se me rompa el año pasado queme dos y tire la toalla por eso este año baje la version actualizada y me puse las pilas en que me tenia que salir y asi fue quedo espectacular cuando lo instale te subo unas fotos gracias otra vez saludos


----------



## danyynatu

por fin termine de armar todo ya esta instalado en cuanto pueda subir el video lo subo jajaj quedo espectacular jajaaj


----------



## danyynatu

hola disculpen que sea pesado yo termine mi proyecto pero queria saber si alguien me puede decir donde puedo conseguir el thread solo por curiosidad quiero leremelo desde ya gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1

danyynatu dijo:


> hola disculpen que sea pesado yo termine mi proyecto pero queria saber si alguien me puede decir donde puedo conseguir el thread solo por curiosidad quiero leremelo desde ya gracias




otra vez sopa, a ver, a que le decis thread?


----------



## danyynatu

hola mnicolau tengo una duda disculpame que sea pesado el pulsador para que sirve lei varias veces los post y no llego a entender bien todavia vos me podrias explicar bien 



hola zeta bola cuando descargue el faq osea del tacometro que esta adjunto al post la primera pagina en la primera linea dice el thread tiene deasiadas paginas ..... bla bla por eso preguntaba yo tampoco se que es me imagino debe ser tipo un manual la verdad nose


----------



## zeta_bola_1

danyynatu dijo:


> hola mnicolau tengo una duda disculpame que sea pesado el pulsador para que sirve lei varias veces los post y no llego a entender bien todavia vos me podrias explicar bien
> 
> 
> 
> hola zeta bola cuando descargue el faq osea del tacometro que esta adjunto al post la primera pagina en la primera linea dice el thread tiene deasiadas paginas ..... bla bla por eso preguntaba yo tampoco se que es me imagino debe ser tipo un manual la verdad nose



el thread es todo esto que estas leyendo, que tiene muchas paginas es verdad. lo importante es leer las faqs de la primera pagina, descargar el archivo que esta ahi mismo y si algo no anda y/o tenes alguna duda ahi lees las paginas(o sea el thread) buscando tu problema


----------



## danyynatu

hola mnicolau sabes antes de instalar el circuito dentro dell tacometro cambie el cap de 10uf por el de 4.7uf y es verdad varia al toque los led quedo muy bueno gracias 



ah ok es que soy medio bruto gracias pero si yo hice todo tal cual esta en el faq y el circuito impreso tal cual y no tuve ningun problema esta joya el tacometro la verdad funciona de 10


----------



## chiabrandof

hola por favor necesito ayuda, esto me esta volviendo loco, el circuito funciona bien, solo que aprox. 2minutos y luego se quema el 7809, no se cual puede ser la falla, si alguien sabe algo digalo, use un L7809 LM no consegui, pero en teoria es lo mismo, la verdad me esta cansando


----------



## kevingacelgl

Muchachos debo decirles que el circuito no funciona,hoy tuve tiempo por que antes estaba de viaje, volví a probarlo pero nada.
Varío un poco los preset y en determinado momento la luz prende y al seguir acelerando se apaga,por ejemplo tengo el auto a 2000 rpm subo de esas rpm y prende el led pero supongamos que subo a 3000 y se apaga.Ademas me hace como unos cortesitos a la luz del led como que le entrara ruido.
Yo para probar provisoriamente deje la plaqueta arriba del portafiltro del auto,sera que al estar tan cerca de la bobina esta le mete ruido?

Tendre algo mal en la palqueta o algo quemado o estaré calibrando mal los preset?


Muchas gracias!


----------



## cornide

bueno aver si para la semana me pongo a construir el shift light pero solo el led que enciende al llegar a las rpm asignadas. ya comentare  como fue y pondre fotos de todo el proceso.


----------



## mmaatti

hola quisiera saber si hay un circuito de el corte solo. si hay me lo pasan ?


----------



## cornide

si, no haces la placa entera no te va funcionar el corte por que toma la señal del led que le indiques fabricala toda y no le coloque los led de todas formas,hace tiempo que lei todo el post,cuando solamente habia 90 paginas y ahora llevo 2 dias volviendo a leerlo todo creo que si lees las ultimas paginas digamos 30 te aparece lo que preguntas.

saludos


----------



## JoniDf

Hola ! disculpen mi opinion por ahi cae mal no se.. pero mnicolau se mato desarrollando este circuito y lo compartio y a veces cuando hacemos preguntas como esa creo que la solucion ya esta no da pedirle que nos haga las cosas mas faciles porque ya seria mucho vuelvo a repetir a usuarios y moderadores perdon siu mi opinion cae mal 
Saudos !


----------



## maxicaniulef

hola nicolau mira yo queria saber si el tacometro se puede instalar en un auto y la otra pregunta si puedo hacer otro circuito para hacerlo aguja. porque me compre un tacometro digital de 12mil vueltas y lo queme nose como porque estaba conectado... en fin lo puedo adaptar?¿
gracias saludos


----------



## sajatron

Buenas a todos... Vengo a aportar mi granito de arena.Fui a comprar los materiales para hacer este dispositivo y estos son los precios actualizados... Espero ke les sirva... 

LM3914 + zócalo                     $17,50
------------------------------------------
LM7809                                 $0,50
------------------------------------------
BC548                                   $3,50
------------------------------------------
BC327                                   $0,50
------------------------------------------
borneras dobles                       $1,50
------------------------------ ------------
bornera triple                          $2,00
------------------------------------------
tiras de 40 pines                    $2,50
------------------------------------------
Relay 12V 1 Inversor                 $8,00
------------------------------------------
jumper                               $0,30
------------------------------------------
Diodos 1N4148 x3                     $0,45
------------------------------------------
Diodo 1N4007                         $0,20
------------------------------------------
leds verdes/rojos 3.5mm              $0,50
------------------------------------------

Capacitores:

47nF                                 $0,30
------------------------------------------ 
4.7uf 25V                            $0,40
------------------------------------------
10uF 25V                             $0,50
------------------------------------------
22uF                                 $0,40
------------------------------------------
47uF 25v                             $0,60
------------------------------------------
100uF 25v                            $1,00
------------------------------------------
220uF 25v                            $0,80
------------------------------------------

Resistencias:

1K                                   $0,10
------------------------------------------
22k                                  $0,10
------------------------------------------
47K                                  $0,10
------------------------------------------
4.7k                                 $0,10
------------------------------------------
100k                                 $0,10
------------------------------------------
1M                                   $0,10
------------------------------------------
Preset 4.7k horizontal               $2,50
------------------------------------------
Preset 2.2k horizontal               $2,50
------------------------------------------
Preset 22k vertical                  $2,50
------------------------------------------


----------



## zap

me podrian decir si no es mucha molestia en que pag se hablo para poder  modificar el tacometro en 2 tiempos? osea que componentes necesito  cambiar? muchas gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

maxicaniulef dijo:


> hola nicolau mira yo queria saber si el tacometro se puede instalar en un auto y la otra pregunta si puedo hacer otro circuito para hacerlo aguja. porque me compre un tacometro digital de 12mil vueltas y lo queme nose como porque estaba conectado... en fin lo puedo adaptar?¿
> gracias saludos



Hola gente...

Maxi, si claro que se puede instalar en un auto (fijate los videos del 1º post).
También podrías adaptar el instrumento de aguja a este circuito, ya que el mismo es un voltímetro y a la salida del conversor F-T hay una tensión proporcional a las RPM, leyendo esa tensión correctamente, tenés el tacómetro.

Sajatron, bienvenido al foro y gracias por la lista de precios.

Zap, no hay que hacer ninguna adaptación para 2T... si recibís la señal correctamente es sólo cuestión de calibrar usando los presets.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

sajatron dijo:


> Buenas a todos... Vengo a aportar mi granito de arena.Fui a comprar los materiales para hacer este dispositivo y estos son los precios actualizados... Espero ke les sirva...
> 
> LM3914 + zócalo                     $17,50
> ------------------------------------------
> LM7809                                 $0,50
> ------------------------------------------
> BC548                                   $3,50
> ------------------------------------------
> BC327                                   $0,50
> ------------------------------------------
> borneras dobles                       $1,50
> ------------------------------ ------------
> bornera triple                          $2,00
> ------------------------------------------
> tiras de 40 pines                    $2,50
> ------------------------------------------
> Relay 12V 1 Inversor                 $8,00
> ------------------------------------------
> jumper                               $0,30
> ------------------------------------------
> Diodos 1N4148 x3                     $0,45
> ------------------------------------------
> Diodo 1N4007                         $0,20
> ------------------------------------------
> leds verdes/rojos 3.5mm              $0,50
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> Capacitores:
> 
> 47nF                                 $0,30
> ------------------------------------------
> 4.7uf 25V                            $0,40
> ------------------------------------------
> 10uF 25V                             $0,50
> ------------------------------------------
> 22uF                                 $0,40
> ------------------------------------------
> 47uF 25v                             $0,60
> ------------------------------------------
> 100uF 25v                            $1,00
> ------------------------------------------
> 220uF 25v                            $0,80
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> Resistencias:
> 
> 1K                                   $0,10
> ------------------------------------------
> 22k                                  $0,10
> ------------------------------------------
> 47K                                  $0,10
> ------------------------------------------
> 4.7k                                 $0,10
> ------------------------------------------
> 100k                                 $0,10
> ------------------------------------------
> 1M                                   $0,10
> ------------------------------------------
> Preset 4.7k horizontal               $2,50
> ------------------------------------------
> Preset 2.2k horizontal               $2,50
> ------------------------------------------
> Preset 22k vertical                  $2,50
> ------------------------------------------



me llama poderosamente la atencion el precio del regulador de tenson y de los capacitores por su bajo precio, como asi tambien el alto precio del bc548.

puedo preguntar donde compraste??


----------



## zap

gracias @mnicolau cuando lo prueve subo fotos!!!


----------



## kevingacelgl

Amigo mariano me das una mano a ver si puedo solucionar mi problema?
Muchas gracias!


----------



## eduardose

Muy bueno el tacometro y fácil de armarlo.. ya me voy a hacer de un tiempo y lo voy a hacer para mi moto.. je Gracias por el aporte hermano.. (Y)


----------



## sajatron

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> me llama poderosamente la atencion el precio del regulador de tenson y de los capacitores por su bajo precio, como asi tambien el alto precio del bc548.
> 
> puedo preguntar donde compraste??



Yo soy de salta la casa de electronica se llama GAMMA... 
Tambien te digo pregunte en otra casa de electronica y me salia el doble de precio todo !!!!! 
En la otra casa los leds estaban a $2 c/u !! En una de esas el de la tienda tenga desactualizados los precios DD... voy a aprobechar y hacer una compra masiva por las dudas e.e !


----------



## zeta_bola_1

sajatron dijo:


> Yo soy de salta la casa de electronica se llama GAMMA...
> Tambien te digo pregunte en otra casa de electronica y me salia el doble de precio todo !!!!!
> En la otra casa los leds estaban a $2 c/u !! En una de esas el de la tienda tenga desactualizados los precios DD... voy a aprobechar y hacer una compra masiva por las dudas e.e !




claro, son precios bajos, hace un tiempo que compre para hacer este taco y me parece que los pague un monton mas. aprovecha y caele a unas cuantas cosas, por si las moscas pregunta los precios antes


----------



## emanuel1408

tengo una duda con tu tacometro en el espema del .rar que pusiste donde dice bobina esa seria la bobina de la moto?? perdona la molestia... si me pongo hacer la plaqueta pongo todo como sale en tu pdf si tengo alguna duda despues de armarlo no te sera mucha molestia... porque yo solo tengo 2 años de electronica y los integrados que lleva no los e visto solo tengo idea del LM3914 tengo masomenos en claro su funcion pero los otros nada... saludos y gracias


----------



## kvapil

hola gente volvi al foro... el otro dia probe el cuenta vuelta en mi autito.. y la verdad que anda perfecto lo unico que tuve que cambiar fueron los preset horizontales y les puse de 47 k los dos por que con los de 
4.7 k no los podia regular a los led.. el limitador y el control de largada y el flash anda perfectamente lo deje fijo a unas 4500 rpm que corte solo ... ya voy a subir el video gente .. saludos y gracias mariano nicolau


----------



## sajatron

sajatron dijo:
			
		

> Disculpen tengo un problema... termine el Tacometro y cuando lo conecto solo prende el primer led muuuuy poco.. y no varia su intensidad.... ke puede ser' ?? keme algo ?? o no conecte bien ??
> Desde ya muchas gracias...



Volvi a intentar.... arme otra placa... y nada hace lo mismo...... ya se me estan kemando las neuronas y el bolsillo y no puedo hacer andar esta cosa !! D


----------



## kvapil

sajatron..... sacale fotos a la plaqueta de adelante y de atras y mandala.. por que yo lo arme al tacometro y anda perfecto. saludos



bueno gente aki les dejo el video de mi buggy probando el cuentavuelta digital y probando el limitador.. falta conectarle el flash nomas.. saludos a todos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

kvapil dijo:


> sajatron..... sacale fotos a la plaqueta de adelante y de atras y mandala.. por que yo lo arme al tacometro y anda perfecto. saludos
> 
> 
> 
> bueno gente aki les dejo el video de mi buggy probando el cuentavuelta digital y probando el limitador.. falta conectarle el flash nomas.. saludos a todos



de 10!!!(completando caracteres)


----------



## kvapil

gracias gente.. la verdad que muy bueno el proyecto



gente hago una pregunta... cuando hacelero el auto y me llega al limitador ya programado.. en realidad si yo sigo acelerando siguen aumentando las rpm.. nomas que en los led no avansa.. a que se debe eso? no es que limita limita.. o sea si corta pero te avisa.. por ejemplo si el cuentavuelta esta a 4000 rpm de limitador y si yo lo piso a fondo y mi auto tira 6000 rpm.. corta en las 4000 pero siguen subiendo las rpm.- o sea la tension de la bobina sigue pasando a que se debe esto? alguien sabe?


----------



## emanuel1408

hola gente tengo una duda que se debe conectar en donde dice dot/bar me ayudan por favor ya tengo todo comprado mi unico inconveniente fue que no consegi los preset de 2.2k y de 22k no pasa nada si pongo en lugar de los de 4.7k uno de 5k y en lugar de el de 2.2 le pongo uno de 5 k tambine y en lugar del de 22k le pongo uno de 47k?  me ayudan saludos y gracias


----------



## emanuel1408

mira yo me estube aberiaguando bien y ahora se qyue cuando vos lo fijaste a 4000 rmp cuando hace el corte es para que no pase de 4000 rmp el motor digamos por ejemplo hay seria donde poner la marcha del auto... por mas que tu auto tire 6000 rpm vs lo fijaste en 4000 para que te tire el corte saludos


----------



## mnicolau

emanuel1408 dijo:


> hola gente tengo una duda que se debe conectar en donde dice dot/bar me ayudan por favor ya tengo todo comprado mi unico inconveniente fue que no consegi los preset de 2.2k y de 22k no pasa nada si pongo en lugar de los de 4.7k uno de 5k y en lugar de el de 2.2 le pongo uno de 5 k tambine y en lugar del de 22k le pongo uno de 47k?  me ayudan saludos y gracias



Hola, no hay drama con esos cambios. En dot/bar va un jumper para seleccionar entre esos 2 modos de funcionamiento.

Si el motor se va en RPMs al limitar, aumentar el valor de "CAP".

Saludos


----------



## emanuel1408

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, no hay drama con esos cambios. En dot/bar va un jumper para seleccionar entre esos 2 modos de funcionamiento.
> 
> Si el motor se va en RPMs al limitar, aumentar el valor de "CAP".
> 
> Saludos




muchisiams gracias 



Serias tan hamable de explicarme la funcion del modo dot y bar saludos



Hola chicos buenas noche bueno ya tengo todo el la plaqueta lista para probar pero un amigo mio vino y me dijo pera ese relay tiene los siguientes datos 250 v (simbolito alterna) y 7A (Amper) pero el medice si lo conectas con ese relay te lo va a derretir porque segun el dice que por cada rpm que se celera en el auto o la moto se tiene mucha tension y amperaje ahora el miedo que me dio o mas bien la duda es que si ese relay se las aguantara los amperajes y tension que producen las bobinas tanto de moto como auto. espero con muchas ansias las respuestas que anden bien


----------



## kevingacelgl

Me podrán ayudar a solucionar mi problema?
Varío un poco los preset y en determinado momento la luz prende y al seguir acelerando se apaga,por ejemplo tengo el auto a 2000 rpm subo de esas rpm y prende el led pero supongamos que subo a 3000 y se apaga.Ademas me hace como unos cortesitos a la luz del led como que le entrara ruido.
Yo para probar provisoriamente deje la plaqueta arriba del portafiltro del auto,sera que al estar tan cerca de la bobina esta le mete ruido?

Tendre algo mal en la palqueta o algo quemado o estaré calibrando mal los preset?


Muchas gracias!


----------



## cornide

emanuel1408 dijo:


> muchisiams gracias
> 
> 
> 
> Serias tan hamable de explicarme la funcion del modo dot y bar saludos
> 
> 
> 
> Hola chicos buenas noche bueno ya tengo todo el la plaqueta lista para probar pero un amigo mio vino y me dijo pera ese relay tiene los siguientes datos 250 v (simbolito alterna) y 7A (Amper) pero el medice si lo conectas con ese relay te lo va a derretir porque segun el dice que por cada rpm que se celera en el auto o la moto se tiene mucha tension y amperaje ahora el miedo que me dio o mas bien la duda es que si ese relay se las aguantara los amperajes y tension que producen las bobinas tanto de moto como auto. espero con muchas ansias las respuestas que anden bien



si que te vale por que lo que corta es la alimentacion de la bobina no la salida.


----------



## k72

nicolau , seria mucho pedir el diseño de tu tarjeta en proteus? 
Pasa que quiero integrarle un micro.

gracias.

finalizando mi proyecto os mostrare para que lo vean.


----------



## emanuel1408

cornide dijo:


> si que te vale por que lo que corta es la alimentacion de la bobina no la salida.



a joya muchas gracias entonces lo dejo como esta saludo y gracias nuevamente


----------



## k72

nicolau, fue correcta esta coneccion para sistema de ignición con dos bobinas? o alguien lo a probado de esta forma?

atento a sus comentarios


----------



## emanuel1408

k72 dijo:


> nicolau, fue correcta esta coneccion para sistema de ignición con dos bobinas? O alguien lo a probado de esta forma?
> 
> Atento a sus comentarios





fuera de eso te puedo preguntar algo? Me dirias los datos de relay  que le pusiste por favor saludos



kevingacelgl dijo:


> me podrán ayudar a solucionar mi problema?
> Varío un poco los preset y en determinado momento la luz prende y al seguir acelerando se apaga,por ejemplo tengo el auto a 2000 rpm subo de esas rpm y prende el led pero supongamos que subo a 3000 y se apaga.ademas me hace como unos cortesitos a la luz del led como que le entrara ruido.
> Yo para probar provisoriamente deje la plaqueta arriba del portafiltro del auto,sera que al estar tan cerca de la bobina esta le mete ruido?
> 
> Tendre algo mal en la palqueta o algo quemado o estaré calibrando mal los preset?
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias!




proba alejarlo de la bobina a lo mejor los campos te estan interfiriendo con la plaqueta saludos


----------



## kevingacelgl

Vos sabes que probé poner la plaqueta adentro del auto pero sigue fallando


----------



## mnicolau

Hola K72, para doble bobina deberías cortar el cable rojo en lugar del negro; y por otro lado, separar la entrada de señal para poder tomarla desde cualquiera de los cables negros.

Kevin, lo estás usando en modo punto? Si es así, colocá un jumper en los pines "dot/bar". Para reducir el ruido podés probar un filtro CLC en la alimentación. También necesitás cables antiparasitarios en las bujías (fundamental).

Saludos


----------



## Morenol33

Hola me encanta lo qeu encontré aka.. Quisiera qe alguno mepase los materiales x favor..... Xq encontré pero todos nonstan echos igual... Espero una respuesta de ustedes.. Gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1

*kevingacelgl, tu auto usa platinos o cdi?
*


----------



## kevingacelgl

Hola,tiene encendido a platinos,el mes que viene le pongo el electrónico con módulo
El fin de semana pruebo lo que me dijiste mariano,lo que no entendi es a que te referis con el modo punto


----------



## emanuel1408

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, no hay drama con esos cambios. En dot/bar va un jumper para seleccionar entre esos 2 modos de funcionamiento.
> 
> Si el motor se va en RPMs al limitar, aumentar el valor de "CAP".
> 
> Saludos



hola mariano una pregunta que modos de funcionamiento serian espero ansioso tu respuesta saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Ema, Kevin, revisen los videos del 1º post, en los 2 primeros está funcionando en modo barra y el 3º en modo punto. El modo se selecciona mediante los pines "dot/bar".

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

kevingacelgl dijo:


> Hola,tiene encendido a platinos



una de las placas que hice la monte en una camioneta con encendido a platinos, me resulto imposible hacer ninguna medicion con multimetro, siempre supuse que por la interferencia de los platinos


----------



## fraan23

Hola mnicolau, como te va?
Te hago una pregunta? No tenes algun archivo donde este solo el circuito del tacometro??
O solo el pcb del tacometro??
Gracias


----------



## emanuel1408

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Ema, Kevin, revisen los videos del 1º post, en los 2 primeros está funcionando en modo barra y el 3º en modo punto. El modo se selecciona mediante los pines "dot/bar".
> 
> Saludos



hea buenisimo ahora entendi joya lo de modo barra o modo punto  chicos yo compre ya todos los componentes me salieron al rededor de 90 pesos jeje aca en donde vivo

una pregunta las llaves en la conexion Shift Light y Limitador RPM son llaves de 3 puntos aparte?? saludos y muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Morenol33

HOla Nicolau.. Como andamos..?? Sabes que andube intruciando en el tema del tacometro que hisiste pero te digo la verdad que me marie porque hay miles de versiones y no se cual realizar.. Paso a decirte que mucho no se del tema de la electronica pero me hago idea para todo.. quiero saber cual me recomendas vz que realize y los materiales necesarios..
Es para una moto 110cc que preparamos para las picadas, me gustaria que me ayudaras, desde ya te agradesco muchisimo.. 
Me gustaria que tubiera controlador de largada para ganar tiempo..
Espero una respuesta de parte tuya..

Atte Lucas Moreno

Ayudenme alguien..!!


----------



## kevingacelgl

Mariano yo en los pines "DOT/BAR" no tengo nada puesto por que cuando lo arme creo que leí que para lo que yo lo necesitaba no era necesario.

Que debo hacer con esos pines?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Morenol, en el 1º post está publicada la última versión.

Kevin, hacé un puente entre esos pines (podés usar un jumper de PC), así va a funcionar en modo barra.

Saludos


----------



## fraan23

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Morenol, en el 1º post está publicada la última versión.
> 
> Kevin, hacé un puente entre esos pines (podés usar un jumper de PC), así va a funcionar en modo barra.
> 
> Saludos


Hola mnicolau, te hago una consulta...
Yo quiero realizar solo el tacometro, no quiere el shift light ni el corte...
Que debo modificar?
Muchas gracias


----------



## rodahern

hola soy nuevo en el foro y en la electronica,hice ela version 7.10 que aparece en el pdf pero solo la imagen que dice teacometro y de la lista de componentes solo compre los de la lista de tacometro ,solo quiero eso los leds que trabajen modo barra es para una gilera110.lo termine y probe con una fuente y cooler de pc el principio es que se encienden todos los leds y estos quedan siempre ensendidos toque los presets y nada solo bajan la intensidad pero siguen prendidos, ahooooora si pongo con la mano un led en donde tocando con el positivo donde debe conectarse segun el plano de conexion pero el negativo del led lo hago hacer contacto sobre la pista en la cual se recibe la señal el led hace lo que tiene que hacer apagarse cuando freno el cooler osea que si funciona,pareciera que la pista que trae la señal estuviera aislada de todo lo demas ,por error mio entre conecciones y desconecciones coloque al reves positivo y negativo y de ahi no encendio mas asique estoy por empesar todo de nuevo ya que no se testear para descubrir que se quemo,ojo nada hizo PUM ni humo ni nada pero no anda mas.placa y componentes todo nuevo.
vuelvo a acparar la placa que hice es la del pdf que dice tacometro y solo compre los componentes de la lista de tacometro.
muchas graciass mnicolau el proyecto es buenisimo y hace que un tipo como yo que agarre un soldador no mas de 10 veces en mi vida casi tenga andando el taco.espero alguna idea tengo miedo que al armar todo de nuevo este con la misma problematica de todos los leds encendidos


----------



## mnicolau

Bienvenido al foro rodahern, de nada 

Al conectar al revés positivo y negativo se quemó el regulador 7809 que alimenta toda la plata, debés reemplazarlo y volverá a funcionar, no hace falta cambiar el resto de los componentes, ni armar nuevamente la placa. Luego de hacer el cambio, subí fotos de ambos lados de la placa (y de buena calidad) así vemos si tenés algún problema de armado. 

Primero vemos eso y después seguimos con algunas mediciones, ya que es raro que moviendo los presets varíe la intensidad, algo me suena mal ahí...

Fran, fijate la imagen adjunta, para usar sólo el taco podés evitar los componentes encerrados en el recuadro. Dejá la bornera "Bobina" para la toma de señal.

Saludos!


----------



## rodahern

mnicolau dijo:


> Bienvenido al foro rodahern, de nada
> 
> Al conectar al revés positivo y negativo se quemó el regulador 7809 que alimenta toda la plata, debés reemplazarlo y volverá a funcionar, no hace falta cambiar el resto de los componentes, ni armar nuevamente la placa. Luego de hacer el cambio, subí fotos de ambos lados de la placa (y de buena calidad) así vemos si tenés algún problema de armado.
> 
> Primero vemos eso y después seguimos con algunas mediciones, ya que es raro que moviendo los presets varíe la intensidad, algo me suena mal ahí...
> 
> 
> gracias por las respuesta olvidate por error estaba armando un plaqueta antigua que a alguien en la pagina 105(las lei a todas) de este post le contestastes que que ese plano lo hiba a hacer renegar ahora estoy armando el POSTA jajjaaj lo bueno que salbo el 7809 me sirben todos los que quedan.acabo de pasar la impresion a la placa y agujerear me faltan comprar los componentes y si todo va bien subo fotos y video
> un abrazo master...y gracias de nuevo


----------



## fraan23

mnicolau dijo:


> Bienvenido al foro rodahern, de nada
> 
> Al conectar al revés positivo y negativo se quemó el regulador 7809 que alimenta toda la plata, debés reemplazarlo y volverá a funcionar, no hace falta cambiar el resto de los componentes, ni armar nuevamente la placa. Luego de hacer el cambio, subí fotos de ambos lados de la placa (y de buena calidad) así vemos si tenés algún problema de armado.
> 
> Primero vemos eso y después seguimos con algunas mediciones, ya que es raro que moviendo los presets varíe la intensidad, algo me suena mal ahí...
> 
> Fran, fijate la imagen adjunta, para usar sólo el taco podés evitar los componentes encerrados en el recuadro. Dejá la bornera "Bobina" para la toma de señal.
> 
> Saludos!


Gracias por la respuesta..
Osea que la base del transistor va a la resistencia de 47k (que potencia es? 1/4? porque es mas grande) y de ahi va a la bornera de la bobina y la otra entrada de esa bornera a donde va?
Gracias


----------



## kevingacelgl

Gracias,en estos días pruebo y les comento!


----------



## rodahern

hola ya arme la 7.10c no se calienta nada pero no encienden ningun led ni con el cooler ni en la moto e puesto un led directamente desde donde se conecta el positivo de los leds hacia algun negativo y nada,co confio en los presets en vez de darme de 4.7k me dieron uno que dice 472y en vez de darme el de 22k verticam me dieron de 20 no se si sera eso tengo 2 de 10k para probar si me dicen por donde puedo empesar a cambiar o testear se los agradecere les adjunto fotos de frente y de atras


----------



## rodahern

rodahern dijo:


> hola ya arme la 7.10c no se calienta nada pero no encienden ningun led ni con el cooler ni en la moto e puesto un led directamente desde donde se conecta el positivo de los leds hacia algun negativo y nada,co confio en los presets en vez de darme de 4.7k me dieron uno que dice 472y en vez de darme el de 22k verticam me dieron de 20 no se si sera eso tengo 2 de 10k para probar si me dicen por donde puedo empesar a cambiar o testear se los agradecere les adjunto fotos de frente y de atras



mas datos
 imaginensen que son los cables del tester las lineas roja y negra 
en la primera imagen si testeo asi osea de la masa de la bornera a cualquiera de los pines donde se conecta el negativo de los leds me da 0.20 dcv salvo el pin 9 que meda 8.50 casi 9v calculo
en la imagen 2 desde donde se conecta la señal del cooler a los pines pasa exactamente lo mismo y si mido continuidad los numeros varian pero bajan si freno el cooler no bajan a cero pero si a la mitad de lo que mide.
en la tercera imagen el pin de arriba del LM3914 me da 0.04 dcv y el de abajo 7,25.
se daran cuenta que no uso mucho el tester buenoustedes diran. sepan tambien que no voy a parar hasta que funcione jaajjaajaaj
MUCHAS GRACIASSS


----------



## mnicolau

Revisá las 2 resistencias de 47[KΩ], parecerían ser de 470Ω y 4,7Ω. Deberían ser color Amarillo-Violeta-Naranja.

Fran, son todas de 1/4 [W].

Saludos


----------



## Acabrera78

Hey gracias x tus aportes man...

Crees q me podes ayudar con un marcador de Rpm osea que marque las rotaciones que genera el motor y que se muestren en displays ?


----------



## rodahern

mnicolau dijo:


> Revisá las 2 resistencias de 47[KΩ], parecerían ser de 470Ω y 4,7Ω. Deberían ser color Amarillo-Violeta-Naranja
> Muchas gracias te cuento que cambie las resistencias y todo sigue igual, seguire probando aunwue ya no se que mas por mi ignorancia en el tema obvio.pero insisto en sacar adelante la plaqueta.muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Acabrera78 dijo:


> Hey gracias x tus aportes man...
> 
> Crees q me podes ayudar con un marcador de Rpm osea que marque las rotaciones que genera el motor y que se muestren en displays ?



De nada, un placer.

Tendrías que ser más específico, ya tenés algún adelanto del circuito? Hay muchas formas de hacerlo.

Rodahern, hacé las mediciones de rutina que siempre recomendamos, tensión a la salida del regulador, a la entrada del LM3914, etc.

Dónde estás tomando la señal?

Saludos


----------



## rodahern

A la entrada del regulador tengo 9v y a la salida del LM3914 tengo 7.50v.

La señal la estoy tomando del cable negro con raya amarilla que viene del CDI y va hacia la bobina (osea el positivo de la bobina). 

Logre que apenas le doy corriente se prenda el primer led pero se apaga automaticamente. 

Casi todo esta probado con un cooler.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## rodahern

rodahern dijo:


> A la entrada del regulador tengo 9v y a la salida del LM3914 tengo 7.50v.
> 
> La señal la estoy tomando del cable negro con raya amarilla que viene del CDI y va hacia la bobina (osea el positivo de la bobina).
> 
> Logre que apenas le doy corriente se prenda el primer led pero se apaga automaticamente.
> 
> Casi todo esta probado con un cooler.
> 
> Muchas Gracias


listooo funciona!!!!!!! al menos el tacometro que es lo que probe por que ahoora anda niiii idea la fuente con la que probaba me daba 11.50v de entrada y 7.50v en el pin 9 del lm3914 en la moto el pin 9 me da 9v y 12.5v de entrada y walaaaaaa funciona cuando lo tenga colocado y prolijo subo algun video...muchisimas gracias por el proyecto y los consejos


----------



## mnicolau

Bien ahí , esperamos ese video!

Dejo una nueva versión *sin limitador de RPM* y con la posibilidad de activar un shift light. Es muy compacta... con una placa 5x5 sobra espacio.

Si la prueban comenten resultados.

Saludos


----------



## rodahern

mnicolau dijo:


> Bien ahí , esperamos ese video!
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Dejo una nueva versión *sin limitador de RPM* y con la posibilidad de activar un shift light. Es muy compacta... con una placa 5x5 sobra espacio.
> 
> Si la prueban comenten resultados.
> 
> Saludos


Y ahoraaaa me lo decisss despues de que renegue tanto jajajaja un chiste mostro gracias por la nueva version ahora la reviso a ver que tal esta


----------



## mnicolau

Pasa que no la he probado, pero tampoco pienso hacerlo pronto... así que la subo por si alguien quiere probarla.

Saludos


----------



## emanuel1408

hola chicos como andas tengo una duda que pregunte anterior mente las llaves: llave selectora shift y llave selectora limitador y el puslador de control de largada como las tengo que pedir en una casa de electronica por favro espero ancioso sus respues es lo unico que me falta comprar saludo


----------



## fraan23

Hola mnicolau, tal vez realice la de 5x5.
Te hago una pregunta? como puedo hacer para simular la entrada para el tacometro?
Porque no tengo la moto y quiero simular la señal de la bobina.
Saludos


----------



## kevingacelgl

fraan23 dijo:


> Hola mnicolau, tal vez realice la de 5x5.
> Te hago una pregunta? como puedo hacer para simular la entrada para el tacometro?
> Porque no tengo la moto y quiero simular la señal de la bobina.
> Saludos



Tenes algun generador de señales?con eso podrías


----------



## fraan23

kevingacelgl dijo:


> Tenes algun generador de señales?con eso podrías


En el taller de mi colegio hay uno... 
Tenes idea en que frecuencias lo tengo que poner?
Cambio la frecuencia solo? no tengo que poner tension? no entiendo mucho...
Saludos


----------



## kevingacelgl

Mira si tenes en tu colegio decile al profe del taller que te ayude!
Seguro se copan si es algo que estas armando por gusto y no por que te obligan!
Que frecuencia ponerle la verdad no se


----------



## rodahern

hola a todos he aqui los videos que prometi con 8 leds de alta luminosidad no me daba elespacio para los demas colores azul amarillo y rojo











gracias a todos los que me ayudaron y al creador del tacometro


----------



## Ericktronik

Hola a todos!
tengo una pequeña pregunta.
Si coloco una bujia al pin Normalmente abierto del relevo, y meto la bujia en el escape, puedo sacar fuego por el escape cuando este haciendo el corte de RPM?


----------



## emanuel1408

rodahern dijo:


> hola a todos he aqui los videos que prometi con 8 leds de alta luminosidad no me daba elespacio para los demas colores azul amarillo y rojo
> 
> http://youtu.be/jSqrJP_F89I
> 
> http://youtu.be/CtYy3Rjw02M
> 
> gracias a todos los que me ayudaron y al creador del tacometro




hola que tal mucho gusto me llamo emanuel te queria pregunta que como pediste las lleves selectoras cuando fuiste a comprarlas serias tan amable de ayudarme saluds


----------



## rodahern

emanuel1408 dijo:


> hola que tal mucho gusto me llamo emanuel te queria pregunta que como pediste las lleves selectoras cuando fuiste a comprarlas serias tan amable de ayudarme saluds



Hola no tengo llaves selectoras colocadas solo el tacometro pero calculo que lo pedis asi de simple llaves selectoras de x cantidad de puntos osea los puntos son las posisiones de las llaves,ojo que soy un total ignorante en la materia tal vez alguien mas te da el nombre tecnico de las llaves


----------



## CHUWAKA

hola una consulta he realizado con exito el tacometro sin shift light limitador de rpm ya que solo me iteresaba ponerle el tacometro al tablero de mi renault 21,se lo coloque junto con el que trae original de fabrica que es el tradicional de aguja lo perfore con mucho cuidado cada uno de los diez agujeros y le coloque los leds de 3mm ...pero una cosa que no me gusta quedan muy separados y no luce me gustaria saber si se puede colocar,reformar o aserle alguna mejora para ponerle mas leds asi todos mas juntitos daria mucho mas vista...y buscando en san google encontre este integrado que dice que maneja 30 leds /// U1096B (EXITADOR DE 30 LEDS) se entiende la idea quiero  cubrir todo el arco que forma el tacometro a aguja .gracias


----------



## emanuel1408

emanuel1408 dijo:


> hola que tal mucho gusto me llamo emanuel te queria pregunta que como pediste las lleves selectoras cuando fuiste a comprarlas serias tan amable de ayudarme saluds



vs armaste el circuitio que sale en el pdf? saludos


----------



## fraan23

kevingacelgl dijo:


> Mira si tenes en tu colegio decile al profe del taller que te ayude!
> Seguro se copan si es algo que estas armando por gusto y no por que te obligan!
> Que frecuencia ponerle la verdad no se


jaja si tendria que preguntarle pero no creo que sepan, son mas del tema comunicaciones...
Gracias igual


----------



## Ericktronik

Bueno gente, aca esta mi montaje del taco compelto.
falta meterlo en una cajita bien bonita, ponerle las llaves y el pulsador.





Mi pregunta es:
Puedo conectar una bugia al pin "normalmente abierto" del rele para poder meterla en el escape y sacar fuego por él?

de ser posible como conecto la bujia?

Gracias mnicolau!


----------



## mnicolau

10 puntos ese montaje , excelente Erick.

Para conectar la bujía necesitás una segunda bobina de encendido. La conectás al normal abierto entonces al abrir el relay, la chispa se va a generar en la segunda bujía ubicada en el escape quemando la mezcla no encendida, produciendo la clásica llama.

Respecto a la llave selectora rotativa (se pide así), es una común y corriente, con una X cantidad de posiciones (un único polo en este caso). Yo solía comprar de 3 o 5 posiciones.

Una forma fácil y rápida de meterle señal al tacómetro es utilizar un transformador, de 6, 9 o 12[Vac], lo rectifican en media onda u onda completa y así van a tener una señal de 50 o 100 Hz para hacer una prueba básica sin necesidad de un generador de funciones.

Saludos


----------



## Ericktronik

Bueno, y asi quedo el pequeño...
dio mucho problema para poder meterlo en la diminuta caja, pero al final entro sin dejar espacio para un poco de aire, espero que sea de su agrado, ahora a buscar la forma de instalarlo en el Honda Civic de mi papa sin que se de cuenta...

las llaves selectoras son de 6 estados, la de la izquierda es la del limitador que va desde el led 4 hasta el 10, y la de la derecha es la de la luz indicadora de cambio que va desde el led 2 hasta el 8, el interruptor le da dos opciones al control de largada(RPM altas o bajas - dependiendo de las llantas que use o la temperatura de ellas).


----------



## gloso

hola amigo una pregunta, ya hize todo y me funcionan todos los leds mientras acelero a la perfeccion y gradue el stand del carro al primer led es decir, sin acelerar estara encendido un led, y al acelerar se prenderan los otros gradualmente junto con la aceleracion pero tengo 2 problemas 1 no me limita y 2 el shift-light no enciende, coloque el shift-light en el 5to leds y el limitador en el 4to led, y ni limita y ni prende el shift-light.... cual es el problema alli? revise el relay y si dispara xq le meti corriente directa y si funciona cual es el problema alli?


----------



## fraan23

mnicolau dijo:


> 10 puntos ese montaje , excelente Erick.
> 
> Para conectar la bujía necesitás una segunda bobina de encendido. La conectás al normal abierto entonces al abrir el relay, la chispa se va a generar en la segunda bujía ubicada en el escape quemando la mezcla no encendida, produciendo la clásica llama.
> 
> Respecto a la llave selectora rotativa (se pide así), es una común y corriente, con una X cantidad de posiciones (un único polo en este caso). Yo solía comprar de 3 o 5 posiciones.
> 
> Una forma fácil y rápida de meterle señal al tacómetro es utilizar un transformador, de 6, 9 o 12[Vac], lo rectifican en media onda u onda completa y así van a tener una señal de 50 o 100 Hz para hacer una prueba básica sin necesidad de un generador de funciones.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias mnicolau, voy a hacer el chico, para que es la llave selectora, hay que ponerlo en esa plaqueta o es solo para el usuario de arriba?

Por que está separado del led 6 al 10?

Gracias


----------



## kevingacelgl

Mariano hoy conecte el shift con el puente hecho entre dot/bar y funciono,no hace mas los cortes de antes.
El tema ahora es que no logre regular a que nivel de rpm prenda el shift,que preset tengo que variar?
Probe variar los 3 pero lo unico que lograba era que el shift quede prendido siempre o que no prendiera.
Como se calibra correctamente,alguien qur lo haya hecho con un auto me explica?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Fran, la llave selectora te permite elegir en qué led de la escala del tacómetro activar el shift light, fijate la página 3, ahí tenés el esquema de cómo activarlo.

Tenés por "duplicado" los pines del 6 al 10 para poder conectar el shift light en uno de ellos. Por lo general se conectan en ese rango de la escala.

Kevin, revisá también la página 3. La elección del momento en el que se activa el shift depende de la conexión que hagas entre el pin activador del shift y el led deseado de la escala del tacómetro. Lo mismo va para el limitador y el control de largada.

Saludos


----------



## kevingacelgl

A entonces tengo que "soldar" donde va la llave selectora?
No hay forma de variar con un preset o llave selectora las rpm a las qur se activaria el shift para poder cambiar mas rapido?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

kevin, con una llave selectora cambias el punto de shift light como si fuera un preset, mas rapido no hay


----------



## kevingacelgl

A, seria como lo hiciste vos.
Entonces es ppor eso que no variaba el encendido de la luz con los preset.
Vos que llave utilizaste?


----------



## dORiFuToS

quiero agradecer a las personas involucradas por el aporte agregado a este tema. como es (tacometro digital + shit light sin limitador). gracias por darnos esa opcion, se agradece. saludos


----------



## leop4

porfin pude hacen andar a este taco en mi 2T. nico te hago una preguntita?. en la version 7.10s tambien hay mandar el pin que quedó libre del preset de inicio de escala (el izquierdo), *a 9[V]??? gracias. 
Abajo Les Dejo El Video Saludos.
*
*



*


----------



## zeta_bola_1

kevingacelgl dijo:


> A, seria como lo hiciste vos.
> Entonces es ppor eso que no variaba el encendido de la luz con los preset.
> Vos que llave utilizaste?



la que encontre, de 2 pisos y 6 polos por piso, pero solo se usa un piso y 6 polos, de esta forma puedo seleccionar entre 6 niveles de RPM


----------



## kevingacelgl

Gracias por la ilustracion,creo que tengo una guardada


----------



## CHUWAKA

anteriormente habia solicitado una ayuda y no recivi ninguna contestacion "de nadie" es por eso que ahora me dirijo a vos mnicolau sigo con mi idea de ponerle el cuenta revoluciones directamente en el tablero original de mi R21 pero resulta que me arme el circuito tuyo pero no me luce bien con solo 10 leds ya que el tablero tiene un semi circulo de mas de 180 grados mi idea era si se puede aser un circuito que lleve mas leds con 20 me alcansa y justo encontre este vumetro !pregunta ! se puede modificar como para adaptarlo para cuenta revoluciones???????? me gustaria que me orientes ya que te veo mucho mas calificado que yo lo mio es mas audio y reparaciones...adjunto el diagrama... x favor help  ayuda... por que ya ase mas de un mes que tengo desarmado el tablero del auto......GRACIAS . espero respuestas positivas........


----------



## zeta_bola_1

kevingacelgl dijo:


> Gracias por la ilustracion,creo que tengo una guardada



ojo, yo puse esa llave por que es la que consegui en el mercado



jose circuit dijo:


> anteriormente habia solicitado una ayuda y no  recivi ninguna contestacion "de nadie" es por eso que ahora me dirijo a  vos mnicolau sigo con mi idea de ponerle el cuenta revoluciones  directamente en el tablero original de mi R21 pero resulta que me arme  el circuito tuyo pero no me luce bien con solo 10 leds ya que el tablero  tiene un semi circulo de mas de 180 grados mi idea era si se puede aser  un circuito que lleve mas leds con 20 me alcansa y justo encontre este  vumetro !pregunta ! se puede modificar como para adaptarlo para cuenta  revoluciones???????? me gustaria que me orientes ya que te veo mucho mas  calificado que yo lo mio es mas audio y reparaciones...adjunto el  diagrama... x favor help  ayuda... por que ya ase mas de un mes que  tengo desarmado el tablero del auto......GRACIAS . espero respuestas  positivas........



con esa actitud vas a recibir poca ayuda.

si buscas en paginas anteriores(repasa varias) mnicolau ya puso como hacer uno de mas leds, no recuerdo si 20 exactamente


saludos


----------



## Ericktronik

tengo unas pregunticas, espero que puedan resolvermelas.
alguien tiene el diagrama esquematico de la version 7.10c?(depronto mnicolau )
que se puede hacer para reemplazar el rele mecanico y utilizar transistores o algo asi? para comprimir mas el PCB
se puede trabajar con smd?, ya que quiero poner uno de estos a una bicimoto que esta exageradamente modificada y estaria mejor usarla con corte.


----------



## emanuel1408

hola que tal chicos como andan?? yo queria pregutnarles si alguien sabe como puedo reemplazar la tira de 10 pines que llevan los led poque aca en donde vivo me dijieron que ya no se usan y que es dificil de conceguir alguien me puede dar una idea¿? por favor saludos y gracias estar


----------



## kevingacelgl

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> la que encontre, de 2 pisos y 6 polos por piso, pero solo se usa un piso y 6 polos, de esta forma puedo seleccionar entre 6 niveles de RPM
> 
> http://i680.photobucket.com/albums/vv163/zetabola1/varios/IMGP4600.jpg
> http://i680.photobucket.com/albums/vv163/zetabola1/varios/IMGP4601.jpg



Estuve pensando que si pudieramos una llave selectora para seleccionar entre un piso y el otro podríamos usar la llave completa,o me equivoco?


----------



## Ericktronik

kevingacelgl dijo:


> Estuve pensando que si pudieramos una llave selectora para seleccionar entre un piso y el otro podríamos usar la llave completa,o me equivoco?



En realidad podrias usar la llave completa pero una parte seria para el shift ligth y otra para el corte de revoluciones, dejando 2 leds de espacio entre el corte y el shift ligth.


----------



## kevingacelgl

Ericktronik dijo:


> En realidad podrias usar la llave completa pero una parte seria para el shift ligth y otra para el corte de revoluciones, dejando 2 leds de espacio entre el corte y el shift ligth.



No me hace falta por que no uso el llimitador,solo el shift


----------



## Ericktronik

kevingacelgl dijo:


> No me hace falta por que no uso el llimitador,solo el shift



entonces solo puedes usar la mitad de la llave.


----------



## kevingacelgl

Si pongo una llave para seleccionar entre un piso y otro de la llave selectora no podria usarla completa?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

kevingacelgl dijo:


> Si pongo una llave para seleccionar entre un piso y otro de la llave selectora no podria usarla completa?



me parece que si


----------



## Ericktronik

kevingacelgl dijo:


> Si pongo una llave para seleccionar entre un piso y otro de la llave selectora no podria usarla completa?



tendrias que modificarla fisicamente para usar mas de 6 posciciones.
aunque no creo que sea necesario mas de 6 posciciones...


----------



## juanchop

Hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro y me intereso bastante este taco. Quera saber si tiene algun limite de rpm, ya que lo quiero usar para un karting que tira 11000 aprox.



Perdon que haga dos post, pero me olvide de ponerlo en el anterior. Lo que quiero saber es si se puede poner un potenciometro de 4k7 en vez de un preset y si esto no se puede, quiero saber si hay algun problema que en vez de poner los preset en la placa los lleve con cables hasta la caja donde esta la placa asi se puede modificar desde afuera sin necesidad de abrir la caja. Saludos amigos. Juan


----------



## zeta_bola_1

juanchop dijo:


> Hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro y me intereso bastante este taco. Quera saber si tiene algun limite de rpm, ya que lo quiero usar para un karting que tira 11000 aprox.




nop, yo lo puse en un auto que tira 10lucas aprox


----------



## juanchop

aaa buenisimo. Calculo que tiene que andar. Otra pregunta hay alguna forma de saber las rpm? por ejemplo midiendo con un tester en algun lado? o las vueltas no son proporcionales al voltaje? Muchas gracias y saludos.


PD: les agradeceria que me expliquen como conectar el shift light en el ultimo circuito subido, que es solo tacometro y shift, ya que lei las 160 paginas! si todaaas! y no pude entender. Hay dos pines uno de masa y otro de alimentacion, que es lo que conecto a los leds del 6 al 10?


----------



## elpitudelucena

hola a todos, una consulta, de donde descargo la version 7.10 c, xq en el principio del post esta la version "s" y no tiene corte, y kisiera hacerme el tablero de la version "c". gracias


----------



## Ericktronik

elpitudelucena dijo:


> hola a todos, una consulta, de donde descargo la version 7.10 c, xq en el principio del post esta la version "s" y no tiene corte, y kisiera hacerme el tablero de la version "c". gracias



tienes que aprender a leer los mesajes completos...


----------



## juanchop

podrian responder lo que pregunte? gracias


----------



## emanuel1408

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> la que encontre, de 2 pisos y 6 polos por piso, pero solo se usa un piso y 6 polos, de esta forma puedo seleccionar entre 6 niveles de RPM
> 
> http://i680.photobucket.com/albums/vv163/zetabola1/varios/IMGP4600.jpg
> http://i680.photobucket.com/albums/vv163/zetabola1/varios/IMGP4601.jpg



hola chicos logre encontrar la llave selectora rotativa pero no es igual a esta sino es mas grande pero igual tiene 3 posiciones me dijieron que se suelen utilizar por ejemplo para la llave de los ventijadores osea para cambiar las velocidades puede ser que sea la correcta? la que compre? saludos


----------



## emanuel1408

heeea hola acabo de terminar el circuito mañana si Dios quiere la llevo a que la instale un electricista de moto debido a que no se como se conecta al CDI y a la bobina saudos si funciona bajo foto y video


----------



## manuelincho

buenos dias conmpañero quiero preguntarte tu me podrias explicar bien como hago la coneccion al alimentador de corriente y salidas para conectar los leds yo ya identifique la entrada de señal por fa te lo agradezco

este es mi correo si me lo puedes enviar al mismo gracias *Como No Respeto Las Normas Me Editaron El Mensaje @ Políticas.com*


----------



## andresvergaram

hola soy nuevo me gustaria saber como hago para regular el limitador de rpm de un auto vi que le ponian un potenciometro que regulaba a cuanto keria el limitador de rpm


----------



## Ericktronik

andresvergaram dijo:


> hola soy nuevo me gustaria saber como hago para regular el limitador de rpm de un auto vi que le ponian un potenciometro que regulaba a cuanto queria el limitador de rpm



lee el tema, ya explicaron lo del potenciometro...


----------



## futures14

holaa queria saber que puedo hacer por que arme el tacometro pero cuando hacelero la moto se llenan muy rapido las led y me falta hacelerar la moto que hago


----------



## tarata1

futures14 dijo:


> holaa queria saber que puedo hacer por que arme el tacometro pero cuando hacelero la moto se llenan muy rapido las led y me falta hacelerar la moto que hago



girales los presets y vas a ver que se arregla


----------



## michaelloucura

Ola sou brasileiro e vim aqui do brasil agradecer fiz 3 tacometro ficaram muito belos e funcionam obrigado a todos subi um video no youtube do primeiro teste " limitador giro RD carro e moto mnicolau"


----------



## elcordobes50

mnicolau por esas casualidades no tenes por ahi un limitador de rpm con selecionador de rpm!!! tipo al del ne555 sin pulsador


----------



## tarata1

tengo 2 preguntas , la velocidad de corte aumenta o disminuye cuando cambio el valor del cap ? osea el de 22 uf corta mas rapido o mas lento que el de 100uf porque para mi cortan igual. y la segunda es si se puede poner una lampara de 12v en el lugar del shift ? saludos.


----------



## GNM

Desde antes que estudiara mecatronica este post me llamo mucho la tencion para ponerselo a mi carro, pero actualmente estudio mecatronica y me adentre a los micocontroladores pic y labview, y no cres q seria mejor acer esto pero ya mas moderno es decir mediante un pic monitorear el estado de las revoluciones y mostrarlas en un lcd, y a su ves que tenga una interfaz en labview la verdad esto estaria genial, requiero tu valiosa ayuda para echar a andar este proyecto, pero primero lo primero convertir la señal de la bobina a una señal analoga para meterla por el pic, o meter la señal digital y manejarla por el protocolo one- wire tu ke me recomientas, o algo mas para el conversor de frecuencia a voltaje que es mejor el circuito en si lm331 o el arreglo que tu aces con los transistores y los cap.???


----------



## mnicolau

Tengo varios diseños microcontrolados con distintas presentaciones (displays 7 seg, LCD y leds). Es sencillo... conversor frecuencia-tensión - micro con ADC y USB - comunicación BULK o HID - PC.

Saludos


----------



## GNM

sii asi es como masomenos me lo imaginaba, alamejor depende de como ande de tiempo me fabrico algo para mi carro.. y despues te muestro los avanses gracias....


----------



## kvapil

mariano nicolau.. se pueden poner led de alta luminosidad en ves de los comunes en el tacometro? o de hecho que hay que cambiarle avisame


----------



## tarata1

se puede poner una lampara de 12v en el shift ?


----------



## emanuel1408

hola chicos alguien me ayuda con decirme que regulan los preset 1,2 y 3 por favor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/5750/dibujoppi.jpg


----------



## mnicolau

emanuel1408 dijo:


> hola chicos alguien me ayuda con decirme que regulan los preset 1,2 y 3 por favor http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/dibujoppi.jpg/
> http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/5750/dibujoppi.jpg



Fijate la cita en el 1º post Ema.

Para usar lámparas de 12[V] en el shift, habría que cambiar el TR que lo activa por uno que aguante la corriente necesaria y de ser necesario, colocarlo en un disipador. Otra opción es reemplazar el TR por un relay.

Kvapil, claro que se puede usar ese tipo de leds y de ser necesario ajustar la corriente en las salidas, tenés la fórmula muy sencilla de aplicar en la 1º página del datasheet.

Saludos


----------



## emanuel1408

chicos chicos me anda solo tengo un problema que apena acelero empesa a hacer el corte. mi coneccion es que realice un puente en la bobina de alta, osea en el CDI abri en conductor que iva a la bobina de alta y conectecte el que dice CDI y Positivo de la bobina (que salen en el esquema). esta correcta la coneccion o despues me dijo el chico que esa coneccion podia ir en el conductor que alimenta al CDI. esperoa ancioso la ayuda


----------



## emanuel1408

hola chicos he estado mirando los mensajes anteriores en el esquema el que dice CDI tendria que ir a la alimentacion del CDI??

otra regunta que me olvide si no tengo el jump para poner el dot/bar puedo puentiar porque lei que si punteo quedaria en modo barra


----------



## kevingacelgl

Mariano disculpame pero no he podido regular el shift de mi circuito.
Hace un rato estuve un rato lago en el auto tratando de regularlo pero no hay caso,probe varias los presets de muchas formas pero no funcionaba.
Yo arme el circuito sólo por el shift y por eso no le puse los leds que formarían el tacoemtro,eso afecta?

Alguien podrí por favor hacer un tutorial de como regularlo?En la primera pagina hay uno pero no me queda claro para que es cada preset y cual es el que varía el shift.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## emanuel1408

hola chicos me funciona el circuito lo unico que no puedo hacer funcionar o no comprendo el funcionamiento es el de control de largada alguien puede decirme cm funciona y para que se utiliza? saludos


----------



## emanuel1408

hola chicos tengo otra duda jeje en la entrada de los led positivo serian los 12 no lleva resistencia?? saludos


----------



## matiasdanielruiz

no, no lleva resistencia. o por lo menos yo no le puse jajaj


----------



## leaplayer22

che Mariano el limitador que esta con el pcb del tacometro tiene reguladorr??????????


----------



## mnicolau

leaplayer22 dijo:


> che Mariano el limitador que esta con el pcb del tacometro tiene reguladorr??????????



Hola, regulador de qué exactamente?


----------



## leaplayer22

regulador para controlar a cuantas revoluciones corta


----------



## mnicolau

Si, claro que tiene. Fijate la página 3 del pdf, la llave selectora del limitador es la que te permite elegir en qué led de la escala realizar el corte. También podés omitir la selectora y dejar una conexión fija si no pensás cambiar el punto de corte.

Saludos


----------



## emanuel1408

gracias matias mariano si no encontre la tira de 2 pines + jumper que pudo hacer


----------



## mrxx

mnicolau caro sería posible cambiar los leds por unos 560ohms preset para elegir el corte de rotación?
(mi español es malo para traducido con el traductor de google)


----------



## leaplayer22

la llave selectora puede ser de 3 patas ?


----------



## matiasdanielruiz

emanuel, podrias puentear con un cablecito o un trozo de alambre de cobre, pero ahi quedaria fijo.. tambien podes ponerle un interrupor que cuando este cerrado quede en modo barra y que cuando este abierto quede en moto "punto".. si no entendes avisame y te hago un grafico

saludos!


----------



## emanuel1408

matiasdanielruiz dijo:


> emanuel, podrias puentear con un cablecito o un trozo de alambre de cobre, pero ahi quedaria fijo.. tambien podes ponerle un interrupor que cuando este cerrado quede en modo barra y que cuando este abierto quede en moto "punto".. si no entendes avisame y te hago un grafico
> 
> saludos!



Ah , joya , gracias por tu ayuda , es lo que me quedaría por terminar jeje y ver como queda gracias nuevamente  Tenés idea de cómo o para que sirve el control de largada? Saludos


----------



## mrxx

Necesito ayuda, mi corte no pasa  de 3000 rpm y control a partir de 1500, probado de poner los 10k preset pero cuando se pasa de los 3000 no tiene límites.


----------



## matiasdanielruiz

emanuel1408 dijo:


> tenes idea de como o para que sirve el control de alrgada? saludos



el control de largada es usado en picadas ya que cuando se lo usa el auto no sale patinando..
para utilizarlo tenes que acelerar a fondo y mantener apretado el pulsador (cuando apretes el pulsador va a bajar las revoluciones pero igual segui con el acelerador a fondo) y cuando da verde el semaforo (en las picadas) soltas el pulsador y tambien el embrague y sale que un balazo  jajajaj

suerte! un abrazo


----------



## emanuel1408

matiasdanielruiz dijo:


> el control de largada es usado en picadas ya que cuando se lo usa el auto no sale patinando..
> para utilizarlo tenes que acelerar a fondo y mantener apretado el pulsador (cuando apretes el pulsador va a bajar las revoluciones pero igual segui con el acelerador a fondo) y cuando da verde el semaforo (en las picadas) soltas el pulsador y tambien el embrague y sale que un balazo  jajajaj
> 
> suerte! un abrazo



hu joya jeje  gracias yo me made una llave comun de esa on off jejee con rason n notaba mucho la diferencia  gracias


----------



## matiasdanielruiz

jajaja de nada!


----------



## emanuel1408

chicos tengo un problema veran cuando apago la moto los 3 primeros led estan permanentemenet prendidos el 4 titilea y los demas no encienden. Ambos preset horizontales estan al maximo. Pero cuando enciendo la moto todos los led encienden desde el primero al decimo. y por ams que acelere o aga algo no se apagan y si intento ponerle el modo para que realice cortes me para la moto.
si estando la moto encendida y el preset horizontal que regula el final de la escala prenden el led 2,3,4 apenas casi no se ve a la luz del dia y el led 5 y 6 y 10 los demas no andan. por favor me ayudan saludos si no me exprese bien avisenme


----------



## MSDIGNITION

hola mnicolau !!! no me podris decir que es lo ultimo que se modifico del circuito del tacometro con limitador, control de largada y shift light(version 7.10c) o el esquema del pdf ya esta actualizado??? Saludos capo!


----------



## kevingacelgl

Alguien que lo tenga funcionando en el auto puede hacer algún video para ver como regular el shfit por favor ? Alguien pudo y lo armó sin los leds del tacometro ?


----------



## emanuel1408

kevingacelgl dijo:


> Alguien pudo lo armo sin los leds del tacometro?



yo lo puse sin los leds


----------



## mnicolau

Lo ideal sería colocar resistencias en lugar de cada led, si es que no se van a utilizar. Pero sin ellos también debería funcionar.

El problema que podés tener Kevin es que no sabés si la escala está calibrada o no y de esa escala depende la activación del shift en el momento deseado. Por ahí deberías empezar y luego elegir uno de esas salidas para activar el shift.

Está todo actualizado en el 1º post.

Saludos


----------



## kevingacelgl

mnicolau dijo:


> Lo ideal sería colocar resistencias en lugar de cada led, si es que no se van a utilizar. Pero sin ellos también debería funcionar.
> 
> El problema que podés tener Kevin es que no sabés si la escala está calibrada o no y de esa escala depende la activación del shift en el momento deseado. Por ahí deberías empezar y luego elegir uno de esas salidas para activar el shift.
> 
> Está todo actualizado en el 1º post.
> 
> Saludos



OK,entonces voy a poner unos leds provisorios para poder calibrar el shift ya que en una de las pruebas que hice logre que funcione pero después toque uno de los preset y se volvió a descalibrar.

Si miramos la placa de los PDF sería el preset de la izquierda para variar el principio de la escala,el del medio para el final de la escala y el de la derecha para el shift no?
Y la salida para seleccionar en que led se prenderá el shift es el de la izquierda,el azul en el PDF no?


----------



## mnicolau

Los presets que están debajo del 3914 son los que controlan la escala tal como comentás. El preset vertical no tiene mucha función, si se utilizan leds para el shift se puede reemplazar por dos resistencias fijas directamente (Ver versión 7.10s). Colocá algunos leds para calibrar la escala correctamente y recién ahí vas a poder usar el shift. 

El shift no se calibra... sólo es necesario que la señal de activación se de en el momento deseado y eso depende de la calibración de la escala del tacómetro. 

Saludos





emanuel1408 dijo:


> chicos tengo un problema veran cuando apago la moto los 3 primeros led estan permanentemenet prendidos el 4 titilea y los demas no encienden. Ambos preset horizontales estan al maximo. Pero cuando enciendo la moto todos los led encienden desde el primero al decimo. y por ams que acelere o aga algo no se apagan y si intento ponerle el modo para que realice cortes me para la moto.
> si estando la moto encendida y el preset horizontal que regula el final de la escala prenden el led 2,3,4 apenas casi no se ve a la luz del dia y el led 5 y 6 y 10 los demas no andan. por favor me ayudan saludos si no me exprese bien avisenme



Subí fotos de tu placa Ema y hacé mediciones de tensión en el pin 5 con la moto apagada, encendida regulando y acelerando un poco.

Probablemente necesites un filtro para la alimentación. Un CLC (Pi) suele ayudar bastante.

Saludos


----------



## zekemdq

Hola muy buen  aporte, solo que te quería pedir algo personal , como puedo ponerle 20 led en ves de 10 ? osea tengo un ybr 125 y tiene el tacometro roto y quiero adaptarle este pasa que tiene de 0 a 12.000 rpm, quería ponerle 12 led , pero el integrado uaa180 me lo cobran muy caro, y este esta muy bueno. bueno desde ya gracias. saludos  y muchas felicidades


----------



## matiasdanielruiz

zekemdq dijo:


> Hola muy buen  aporte, solo que te quería pedir algo personal , como puedo ponerle 20 led en ves de 10 ? osea tengo un ybr 125 y tiene el tacometro roto y quiero adaptarle este pasa que tiene de 0 a 12.000 rpm, quería ponerle 12 led , pero el integrado uaa180 me lo cobran muy caro, y este esta muy bueno. bueno desde ya gracias. saludos  y muchas felicidades



el procedimiento ya fue explicado


----------



## emanuel1408

Mnicolau realicé las mediciones que me dijiste y mirá ,  me salió ésto: apagada me mide 11,70 V y baja a 11,69 a veces; andando o sea regulando me marca 8,29 V y desciende un poco ; acelerando me marca 8,30 V todas en el pin 5 , saludos


----------



## zekemdq

Gente logre armarlo pero como que la escala me queda chica  y cuando acelero se llena muy rápido, regule los preset pero nada. alguna recomendación ?


----------



## alemayol

hola les comento me compre una honda econo c90 1998 y la estoy restaurando y le compre escape deportivo y le quiero poner un limitador de rpm que funcione bien y un tacometro digital cuales serian los diagramas?? gracias 
PD: la moto no tiene platinos tiene cdi asique lo que hay que cortar en la bobina es el positivo porque el negativo va con un cable al chasis directo...


----------



## maxi1330

alemayol dijo:


> hola les comento me compre una honda econo c90 1998 y la estoy restaurando y le compre escape deportivo y le quiero poner un limitador de rpm que funcione bien y un tacometro digital cuales serian los diagramas?? gracias
> PD: la moto no tiene platinos tiene cdi asique lo que hay que cortar en la bobina es el positivo porque el negativo va con un cable al chasis directo...



mira el primer post


----------



## rodrinahuel

Hola! Recien estoy empezando a armar el circuito, hoy compro los componentes y para la tarde ya lo tengo, la unica duda que tengo es si se podria poner dos leds por salida del integrado porque tenia la idea de hacer algo al estilo de la F1. Gracias!


----------



## Braian2012

Hola muchachos quería hacerles una consulta. He realizado el circuito y está operativo pero tengo una duda con respecto al limitador: lo conecte en un 128 y el limitador se dispara al seteo q le programó, pero el auto sigue acelerando con la falla de corriente que le genera el limitador. Esto es así? O debería congelar las vueltas en ese punto sin seguir acelerando?. Muchas gracias


----------



## chicaelectronica

holis q tal . les comento que lo arme; consegui todo perfecto, asiqe grax; ahora el problema , JEJ.. lo puse a la primera; y por mas q regule el preset la luz empieza desde el led 4 o 5, aunq modere tranqui. eso x una parte, alguna idea? q deberia modificar?
Saluditos =)


----------



## emanuel1408

hola chicos como andan??

chica electronica etnes creo k el mismo problema que yo apenas enciendo la moto me prenden los led 4 o 5 menos el primero u.u mnicolau me dijo que midiera la tension que avia en el pin 5. estando la moto parada; regulando y acelerando un poco desde hay no respondio mas je saludos cordiales


----------



## JOEL RENGEL

Hola! soy nuevo en este foro, les escribo desde Venezuela, ante todo quiero felicitar al amigo Mnicolau, por compartir sus conocimientos y ayuda con el resto de las personas q hacemos vida en este foro, la verdad soy un simple aficionado a la electronica sin casi ningun conocimiento al respecto, pero me gustaria poder hacer mi propio tach con shift light y limitador, el asunto es q en tantas paginas de este post hay muchas opiniones y versiones del mismo, me gustaria que alguien subiera o me comentara cual es la version con tach, shift y limitador definitiva, gracias de antemano, saludos


----------



## rodrinahuel

La ultima version es la que esta adjunta en la parte de abajo del primer post! Ahi tenes todo para realizarlo


----------



## kritusca

Buenas quisiera hacer un shift light para mi auto pero de forma mucho mas sencilla, simplemente cuando llegue a por ejemplo 4000rpm encender 1 solo led, caso es que yo soy programador informático y de electronica se bastante poco, queria saber si me pueden ayudar entre todos y así poder aprender..

He buscado la información de la ecu de mi coche y creo que el pin que da señal de rpm es este:
66
Engine Speed signal output
Frequency
Engine run
High : 10.5V Low : 0.4V Idle : 24.7Hz 3000 rpm : 104.6Hz
0 ~ 1V
IG ON
0.9V

Qué material necesito para poder leer la información de rpm y encender un led?


----------



## LU5JCL

Buenas gente, espero que tengan un muy buen comienzo del 2013, estoy necesitando solamente un corte de rpm para conectar en una moto 110cc, se que en este post habia un circuito con un 555 pero no logro encontrarlo, si allguien puede darme una mano les agradeceré.

Gracias


----------



## juampaber

Algien me podria ayudar dandome el esquema de pbc del tacometro digital + shift linght + limitador de rpm , con los valores de los preset para una moto 110 ! La verdad se los agradeceria Porque la mayoria pone que no les funciona..


----------



## rodrinahuel

Como dije antes, todo lo necesario esta adjunto al primer post, y armalo tranquilo que a mi me funciono a la primera! Suerte!
PD: dejo adjunto el limitador de revoluciones por pulsador que pedia LU5JCL, aunque no lo recomiendo mucho.


----------



## LU5JCL

Gracias Rodrinahuel, pero, por que no lo recomendas?? Algun problema en especial o solo por las dudaa me lo decis?
Gracias amigo


----------



## rodrinahuel

No lo recomiendo porque no tuve buenos resultados, sobre todo en motos, duran poco!
De nada!


----------



## sanfabricio

Buenas gente linda, me precento rapidito jejeje soy Fabrizzio de Valencia, lugar de residencia porque en realidad soy Argentino, llevo unos dias buscando un esquema para cuentarevoluciones para un Quad, Cuatri en argentina, llevo leyendo este foro desde ayer y queria felicitar a todos los que ponen un granito de arena para que esto sea posible y sobre todo a Nicolau, hoy compre los componentes y en estos dias intentare armarlo y ya les contare, un saludos para todos y muchas gracias por compartir.



LU5JCL Me imagino seras radioaficionado, estuve mucho tiempor trabajando en tu ciudad, te mando un saludo.


----------



## manuelincho

sanfabricio dijo:


> Buenas gente linda, me precento rapidito jejeje soy Fabrizzio de Valencia, lugar de residencia porque en realidad soy Argentino, llevo unos dias buscando un esquema para cuentarevoluciones para un Quad, Cuatri en argentina, llevo leyendo este foro desde ayer y queria felicitar a todos los que ponen un granito de arena para que esto sea posible y sobre todo a Nicolau, hoy compre los componentes y en estos dias intentare armarlo y ya les contare, un saludos para todos y muchas gracias por compartir.
> 
> 
> 
> LU5JCL Me imagino seras radioaficionado, estuve mucho tiempor trabajando en tu ciudad, te mando un saludo.



buenas tardes compañero , la verdad es que llevo bastante tiempo buscando el esquema de este circuito y no lo he podido encontrar , si alguien lo tiene , me lo quiere regalar yo s elo agradezco es que quiero colocarselo a mi moto gracias a todo corazon


----------



## sanfabricio

Manuelincho en la primer pagina esta el esquema, lo acabo de montar en un Quad y funciono a la primera, bueno a primera no porque tuve un fallo de montaje pero doy fe q*ue * va excelente


----------



## cristhianito

hola sera q*ue * m*e * pueden pasar el diagrama del limitador de rpm y los conponentes q*ue * nesesito


----------



## sanfabricio

Buenas Cristhianito, el esquema lo podes encontrar en la pagina 1, asi como los componentes, yo lo monte aunque lo hice sin limitador ya q*ue * lo monte un en Cuatriciclo que ya trae limitador de fabrica, en cuanto al cuentarevoluciones va muy fino, un saludo.


----------



## cristhianito

ok gracias y un saludo a todos ahhh y una pregunta el transistor LM7809 tiene q*ue * ser npn o pnp

una pregunta los diagramas de la primera pagina son del tacometro digital o el limitador de rpm


----------



## R-Mario

cristhianito dijo:


> ok gracias y un saludo a todos ahhh y una pregunta el transistor LM7809 tiene q ser npn o pnp
> 
> 
> 
> una pregunta los diagramas de la primera pagina son del tacometro digital o el limitador de rpm


 NO es mala onda pero confundir un LM7809 con un transistor solo porque tiene tres patas, eso esta criminal, si pones LM7809 en google te daras cuenta del error.

Humm si no dominas aunque sea un poco el tema de electronica deberias comenzar por algo mas sencillo y luego ir escalando a proyectos mas complejos.


----------



## manuelincho

buenas compañeros les pido un favor alguien podria hacer una simulacion de como va conectado en una motocicleta , las entradas y salidas mil gracias


----------



## informaty

Hola buenas noches tiene algo que ver si el rele es normal abierto o normal cerrado?, porque si le conecto el positivo de la bobina el auto no enciende pero si le desconecto el posiivo y dejo conectado el negativo nomas en la plaqueta el auto enciende y anda el vumetro


----------



## fernandoae

Buenas gente, hoy me trajeron un "corte de rpms" para copiar el diseño y hacer uno mas... y yo que esperaba? un positivo, un negativo, dos cables para interrumpir la bobina... y ALGO para conectar la señal de rpms. Bueno, cuando lo desarmo veo que basicamente es un relé intermitente con frecuencia ajustable, no me gustó para nada el asunto  ... ahora pregunto, sirve para algo? limita la vueltas? o solo es para que haga ratatatata(imaginense un auto al corte ahi )?

Yo estoy diseñando un taco digital con leds, corte y shift light. Ya practicamente está listo, usa un pic 12f629 (compacto y ecnomico), con cuatro pines y charlieplexing controla  los 12 leds... y es muy preciso, me gustaria ponerlo a la par de un Orlan Rober para comparar.











https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...itador-rpm-pcbs-13721/index82.html#post778901


----------



## zeta_bola_1

fernandoae dijo:


> o solo es para que haga ratatatata(imaginense un auto al corte ahi )?



no me imagino, lo hice!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHS8MUdPeZY












hace 3 años!!! y los rele funcionan bien. eso para los descreidos que decian que se hacian pelota enseguida! jaja


----------



## fernandoae

Che y si cambiamos el relé por un transistor y un puente de diodos para que sea más fácil de conectar para los que no se manejan con la Electrónica? al tener el puente el transistor siempre va a estar bien polarizado  y ademas queda mas compacto y dura mas... Que opinan?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

fernandoae dijo:


> Che y si cambiamos el relé por un transistor y un puente de diodos para que sea más fácil de conectar para los que no se manejan con la Electrónica? al tener el puente el transistor siempre va a estar bien polarizado  y ademas queda mas compacto y dura mas... Que opinan?



es al reves fer, con un rele es ams facil conectarlo, solo 2 cables, y uno mismo cumple 2 funciones(sensado y corte).

por la durabilidad, ya te digo, 3 años el del fiat uno y todavia funciona como el primer dia. y el flaco lo usa y mucho todos los dias, y en el picodromo tambien, asi que su funcion la cumple


----------



## sanfabricio

Buenas a todos, a ver quien me puede ayudar ya q*ue *veo a aqui hay muchos entendidos en electronica, yo soy un simple aficionado, he montado el cuentarevoluciones y va de maravilla, ahora nesecito un componente que me haga de teleruptor o sea un componente q*ue * funcione a 12 volt y que me haga de conmutador por pulsos, a ver si me explico bien, me refiero a un componente q*ue * cada vez q*ue * le doy un impulso de 12 volts cambie de estado, un pulso normal cerrado otro pulso normal abierto., espero alguna respuesta desde ya muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

o sea que con cada pulso retenga su estado y no cambie hasta recibir un nuevo pulso??


----------



## sanfabricio

Correcto Zeta, en electricidad es un teleruptor, pero en electronica no se que puede haber, estube mirando en internet y lei algo sobre reles o transistores biestables y me dan la sensacion q es lo que necesito.


----------



## fernandoae

en electronica esta el flip flop tipo T (toggle), pero que tiene que ver con el taco?


----------



## sanfabricio

A ver Fernandoae, para mi si tiene q ver y te explico el porque, monte en tacometro en un cuatriciclo y va perfecto, pero le puse leds de alta luminosidad y de dia ideal pero por la noche molesta muchisimo a la vista, de momento le puse un interruptor provisional para bajarle la intensidad con una resistencia al comun de los leds pero tiene su inconveniente y en otra posicion del interruptor me los desconecta ya que hacemos muchas rutas nocturnas con los cuatri y de verdad q molesta, la cuestion esta en que este interruptor es de modo provisional ya que es uno normal y en este tipo de vihiculos tiene q ue ser uno estanco ya que padece mucho del polvo y el agua, bueno el tema es que tengo un  pulsador en los mandos originales del quatri que me guataria utulizarlo para desconectar el taco y activarlo siempre ppr pulsos ya que es pulsador y no interruptor, espero q haya quedado claro, un saludo.


----------



## fernandoae

Bueno, por eso preguntaba, se me hacia raro... no fue con mala onda


----------



## Cardelli

Hola gente, en la pcb que adjunto ahora, que subio mnicolau puedo reemplazar el bc337 por un bc548?


----------



## andre77

Hola los capacitores de 100nF como los compro por que los quise comprar y me dijeron que de que voltaje y yo no se como los tengo que pedir


----------



## fernandoae

25V es suficiente para los capacitores...
Respecto a los transistores es tan sencillo como buscar la hoja de datos de cada uno y comparar 

@sanfabricio también podés usar un cd4017 que es un contador y usarlo para alternar entre encendido, dimerizado y apagado


----------



## sanfabricio

Gracias fernadoae lo mirare, un saludo.


----------



## andre77

gracias fernandoae ya pronto me voy a poner en plan de armar el taco.


----------



## elcordobes50

hola muchachos les cuento que estoy armando un go kart!! y quisiera saber si le puedo poner el tacometro y limitador!!

el motor es un honda gx390 trae un Digital Sistema de encendido CDI con sincronización variable..

aca les dejo la pagina http://engines.honda.com/models/model-detail/gx390!!

si alguien lo hizo, si puede que me explique como conectarlo

desde ya muchas gracias!!


----------



## fernandoae

En un encendido DIS se conecta asi:


----------



## informaty

Ya lo arme pero los primeros 4 leds prenden de entrada ocea no empiesa a contar desde el led 1 si no qe prenden los primeros 4 al mismo tiempo y desp empiesan a subir


----------



## sanfabricio

Pienso q tienes algo mal instalado, porque yo lo instale en un cuatriciclos y finciona de maravilla, un saludo


----------



## informaty

ya encontre el problema era qe tenia mal conectado el circuito







 y esta version que paso con ella?


----------



## fernandoae

Nunca piensan subir el esquema? me interesa el convertidor F-V con el 555


----------



## zeta_bola_1

el esquema del taco de mnicolau esta en la primer pagina, lo del 555 por alguna pagina


----------



## itor34

hola amigos del foro 
miren yo aconsejaria por lo que estube leyend que se empiese por una moto que es mas facil 

en las motos no hay caja negra pero algo parecido que se llama CDI el mismo dependiendo de la moto trae un corta reboluciones

otra cosa porque en ves de usar el sistema que traen los autos antiguos y las motos, que platino y bobina no usan un simple capto magnetizado, para captar las vueltas.


esto es solo una sujerencia, espero no me lo tomen a mal


----------



## fernandoae

Y... porque si ya tiene un punto de donde tomar las rpms para que le vamos a meter algo mas?


----------



## itor34

hola amigos 
estoy queriendo hacer un tacometro con LEDs y a la ves que corter la corriente de la vovina intermitentemente 

mi idea es que en el bolate magnetico de la moto posee un relieve (un taquito de metal)
el cual al pasar por el captor lansa la chispa de bujia, mi idea basica es usar otro captor para que  detecte las bueltas del bolante y con algun tipo de circuito electronico que a mayor revolucion encienda mas led como iso el amigo, pero sin tantas complicaciones

al encender el ultimo LEDs se active un rele para que corte el paso del negativo de la vovina de chispa de bujia

bueno lo que no tengo idea es de como hacer que mientras mas RPM del motor vaya encendiendo mas LEDs

la otra es para quecuando se ensienda el ultimo led se active el rele

desde ya grasias y espero su respuesta 

el foro es de lo mejor pero casi no entiendo de lo que ablan, pero para que existe google¡¡¡¡


----------



## emanuel1408

hola chicos que tal vengo con un problemita en el circuito hice la escala con leds pero cuando los conecto n me deja arrancar la moto y si los desconecto y arranco la moto y le conecto la escala  nuevamente la para es decir el sistema de conexion y desconexion que use es con una ficha tipo de PC esas cuadradas grande porque puede ser este problema? el circuito me anda de maravilla pero es la escala saludos cordiales


----------



## fernandoae

Seria mas sencillo si publicas un esquema de lo que hiciste


----------



## jose carlos hernande lope

Hola a todos, de verdad esta muy bueno el proyecto, de momento escribo para ver si me pueden ayudar con algo, necesito hacer un circuito para el corte de vuelta de las rpm o motor, alguno me podrá ayudar con alguna información al respecto.  Saludos y muchas gracias a todos de antemano



o si me pueden ayudar con el diagrama de este circuito, para poder realizar mi montaje en el proto, es que entre tantas paginas no consigo ni el diagrama ni los componentes.

Saludos!!!


----------



## jose carlos hernande lope

mnicolau dijo:


> Ahí te dejo para q no reniegues, te puse 2 pines al lado del integrado para colocar o no un jumper, si está el jumper puesto tenés modo barra, si lo sacás tenés modo punto.
> 
> Saludos



Hola, espero estés bien, me parecen muy buenos tus aportes y dedicación a este proyecto, será posible que me pases el diagrama para poder montar este proyecto en proto?... Saludos y muchas gracias!!!


----------



## jose carlos hernande lope

mnicolau dijo:


> Acá dejo el esquema del tacómetro
> 
> Saludos



HOla mnicolau, disculpa, tendras de casualidad un esquema como este pero solo del tacometro, sin la parte del shift light y el corte, y el otro completo con el shift light y el corte para compararlos y poder adaptarlos a lo que necesito, es que ya he visto casi 100 páginas y solo encontré el de la version 2 y después tu comentas q ese no sirve porq tiene un problema en la etapa de calibración  

Saludos y gracias!!!!!


----------



## pedrozugaide

disculpa estoy haciendo el circuito pero no logro hacerlo funcionar no se bien como se conecta me podrias ayudar con un algo mas detallado para instalarlo porfa


----------



## gaspex

hola MNICOLAU, te felicito por lo hiciste, y me uni al foro solo por tu post, ya que no se nada de electronica, pero me doy maña con  todo, jajaja...

lo que quiero hacer yo es solo un shiftlight, para un auto con encendido a platinos, y que sea regulable a distintas RPM, con tu circuito es posible eso? o tenes alguno aparte para eso?

Muchas gracias! y muchas felicitaciones!


----------



## juan22a76

hola, que tal ??  me gustaria saber si estan actualizadas las versiones de los pbc y cual seria la ultima que funciona correctamente...me gusto este proyecto y quiero hacerlo yo mismo..
muchas gracias..


----------



## ferchi77

hola, creo que llego tarde y esto esta un poco abandonado, pero me gustaria saber los componentes de la 7.10s, que creo que es la ultima, para asegurarme de los valores de las resistencias... a ver si alguien se apiada de mi


----------



## gerardoyvos

ferchi77 los materiales son:
LM3914 + zócalo
LM7809
BC548
1 borneras dobles
3 Diodos 1N4148

Capacitores:

2 lenteja 100nF 25v
1 lentenja 47nf 25v
1 capacitor 4,7uf 25v

Resistencias:

1K x2
47K x2
Preset 4k7 horizontal x2

lo unico que falta son las tiras de pines que yo directamente sueldo cables


----------



## ROGAUL

Un saludo desde Colombia, Primero que todo quiero agradecer a Mariano Nicolau y a los demás foristas que participaron en el diseño y desarrollo del tacómetro, señores muchas gracias por compartir su trabajo.

Arme la versión 7.10c  se me presentaron algunos problemas los cuales los pude solucionar leyendo en el foro, ya me funciona muy bien la escala de leds, pero ahora tengo otro problema de lo cual no he encontrado mucho en el foro y es que al parecer el circuito recibe mucha interferencia de los platinos, y los leds parpadean todos en muy baja intensidad y al acelerar se encienden con todo su brillo normal y normal funcionamiento, al respecto encontré esta respuesta de Mariano,



mnicolau dijo:


> Biker, al problema de los leds parpadeantes lo tuve yo también en la moto y lo solucioné con un filtro en la alimentación. Una bobina en serie, electrolítico y cerámico en paralelo.
> 
> Saludos



Estuve investigando y encontré muchos diseños de filtros y la verdad no se cual seria el indicado, Mariano habla de una bobina un electrolítico y un cerámico, pero cual debe ser su valor y de que forma se debe conectar?  quien haya tenido el mismo problema y lo halla solucionado, le agradecería si me puede ayudar con esto.

El segundo problema que me tiene desconcertado y que imagino también es por la misma interferencia es que el corte solo me funciona conectado al la salida del led #3 en ninguna otra salida funciona.

Espero me puedan ayudar, muchas gracias compañeros.


----------



## ROGAUL

Hola compañeros, para comentarles que ya lo solucione puse un filtro PI en la alimentación, y no hubo cambios, entonces revise los cables de las bujías y uno estaba flojo lo ajuste y la interferencia se fue, el corte siguió sin funcionar, pero lo solucione usando un puente que “salto” las resistencias de 1k del circuito del corte y ya funciona perfecto.


----------



## EMAURI

Hola, Queria preguntar si alguien sabe si en este foro esta dando vueltas la nueva version 8.10c que anda dando vueltas en youtube de Mariano Nicolau..??

De todos modos se les agradece a toda la gente que dedico tanto a este tema.
Muchisimas graciasss!!!


----------



## ferchi77

bueno pues ya lo hice, la 7.10s, y funciona bien en un rover gti.

alguien mas ha montado la 7.10s?


----------



## gerardoyvos

Ferchis te salio muy bien felicidades


----------



## fernandoae

Alguien sabe como conecto el tema del corte de inyeccion en un ford ka 1.3 motor endura? seria bueno que alguien nos tire los tips  para conectarlo


----------



## gerardoyvos

hOLA fernandoae LA CONECCION ES LA SIGUIENTE:






PD: RESPONDE COMO TE FUE

hOLA fernandoae LA CONECCION ES LA SIGUIENTE:





PD: RESPONDE COMO TE FUE





fernandoae dijo:


> Alguien sabe como conecto el tema del corte de inyeccion en un ford ka 1.3 motor endura? seria bueno que alguien nos tire los tips  para conectarlo



hOLA fernandoae LA CONECCION ES LA SIGUIENTE:
adjunto la foto

PD: RESPONDE COMO TE FUE





EMAURI dijo:


> Hola, Queria preguntar si alguien sabe si en este foro esta dando vueltas la nueva version 8.10c que anda dando vueltas en youtube de Mariano Nicolau..??
> 
> De todos modos se les agradece a toda la gente que dedico tanto a este tema.
> Muchisimas graciasss!!!



es el mismo Tacómetro Digital + ShiftLight v7.10s 
no existe una nueva vercion


----------



## EMAURI

OK, Muchisimas gracias.
Consulta: Este circuito lo quiero conectar a una Motomel 150(que trabaja con CDI) se puede??
Ya que no se que señal entrega la salida del captor y no tengo como medirla. Por lo que tengo entendido usa un sensor Hall o un Inductivo..
Espero me puedan ayudar..
Saludos,


----------



## fernandoae

Y que problemas puede traer el corte de inyeccion en un auto con inyeccion electronica?... porque tengo ganas de hacer algo, ya lo tengo sin catalizador porque lo tuve que sacar cuando se tapó...asi que capaz que lo hago tirar fueguito por el escape


----------



## lapulga5

Primero que nada felicitaciones por el diseño y el éxito del proyecto, que parece haber alcanzado a mucha gente y hasta trascendido fronteras.
Tengo una duda, y es respecto al funcionamiento del transistor como conversor frecuencia-tensión. No entiendo cómo funciona ese circuito tan sencillo.
Por lo que se ve la señal llega a la base a través de una resistencia acorde para limitar la corriente, y el emisor va a masa como es normal en transistores trabajando al corte y a la saturación.
Y lo distinto está en el colector,  que está alimentado desde el positivo a través de una resistencia de 1k, y luego va hacia el pin5 del 3914 que es la señal a través de un capacitor cerámico de 47nF y un diodo en serie. Luego desde el pin 5 se conectan en paralelo una resistencia y un capacitor electrolítico a masa. Quisiera comprender por qué ese circuito se comporta como un conversor de frecuencia a tensión. ¿Alguien sabe cómo es que funciona?
Le agradecería mucho.


----------



## jonciosito

hola amigos les agradeceria mucho si me podrian decir sitabien podria funcionar para una helice de un molino de viento.
saludos


----------



## fernandoae

¿? se mas especifico


----------



## jonciosito

en el rotor de un molino de viento para ver los rpm


----------



## gerardoyvos

Hola, nesecito su ayuda como conecto en control de largada en una bobina que tiene 3 cables 2 negativos y 1 positivo , el auto es un gol 1.6 el ultimo modelo que vino redondito, cuando conecto a un negativo me corta 2 cilindros pero sigue acelerando porque no corta los 4, ya junte los 2 negativos que van a la bobina andubo con falla y se quemo el fusible de la bobina que me recomiendan ( no anda en esas bobinas??)

espero tu respuesta desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1

pones un rele doble o dos reles??


----------



## gerardoyvos

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> pones un rele doble o dos reles??




y como lo conecto o modifico la plaqueta


----------



## zeta_bola_1

gerardoyvos dijo:


> y como lo conecto o modifico la plaqueta



pones las bobinas de los 2 reles en paralelo, para que la plaqueta active los 2 reles a la vez. en cada rele conectarias los negativos(un negarivo en cada rele)


----------



## gerardoyvos

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> pones las bobinas de los 2 reles en paralelo, para que la plaqueta active los 2 reles a la vez. en cada rele conectarias los negativos(un negarivo en cada rele)



Ok gracias lo hago y te cuento como me fue gracias


----------



## tatito1982

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, les dejo los pcbs para armar el tacómetro con escala de leds y el shift light. Lo tengo colocado en una moto Gilera Smash 110.
> 
> Fui tomando ideas de varios lados y las junté para tratar de hacer el circuito lo más reducido posible.
> 
> En los .rar se encuentra toda la información, pcbs, conexionado, esquemas, listas de materiales, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT (22/02/2010): Versión 7.10c*
> El cambio principal es un lifting en la placa y una forma distinta de calibrar el alcance máximo. Se calibra de igual manera, sólo que ahora el preset actúa en el alcance máximo del 3914 y no en la tensión generada por el conversor. También se mejoró la linealidad de la conversión.
> No separé entre versión sin y con limitador ya que la placa quedó compacta. Se incluye para aquellos que quieran, el jumper para elegir entre modo barra o punto (dot/bar).
> El FAQ contiene algunas cuestiones de la versión anterior, las cuales no son válidas en esta versión, proximamente se actualizará también.
> "*EDIT: 06/10/12 - Nueva versión 7.10s compacta sin limitador*:
> 
> http://c11.forosdeelectronica.net//pdf.gifTacómetro Digital + ShiftLight v7.10s.pdf
> 
> 
> Videos del funcionamiento del tacómetro:
> 
> YouTube - Prueba tacÃ³metro digital + shift light + limitador RPM
> 
> YouTube - Smash 110 cc con tacometro digital y shift light
> 
> YouTube - Smash 110, Variante de tacÃ³metro digital y shift light
> 
> Video de zeta_bola_1, probando el limitador en un Fiat Uno
> 
> YouTube - probando fiat uno con corte caserito
> 
> Video de mayday, con el limitador funcionando en un Fiat Uno.
> 
> YouTube - Fiat uno probando corte rpm casero
> 
> Y acá la "beta tester" jaja:
> 
> http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii23/mhnicolau/P1000231.jpg



Hola buenas noches, antes que nada quiero felicitarte y agradecer por tu predisposición a la hora de compartir este grandioso trabajo. Estoy interesado en hacer uno igual, tengo una moto corven mirage 110cc, la pregunta es, que medida es la plaqueta virgen para hacer el circuito de conexión?
A pesar de que halla pasado mucho tiempo espero puedas ayudarme, muchas gracias...


----------



## tatito1982

Hola por favor alguien podría ayudarme quisiera saber cual es la medida de la plaqueta virgen para hacer este proyecto, ( es el de la primera pagina) "Tacómetro Digital + Shift Light v7.10s Mariano Nicolau" Gracias, saludos...


----------



## mnicolau

tatito1982 dijo:


> Hola por favor alguien podría ayudarme quisiera saber cual es la medida de la plaqueta virgen para hacer este proyecto, ( es el de la primera pagina) "Tacómetro Digital + Shift Light v7.10s Mariano Nicolau" Gracias, saludos...



Hola tatito, mide 44 x 41 mm. Imprimí el pdf al 100% del tamaño y va a andar perfecto.

Saludos!


----------



## tatito1982

Hola mariano, muchas gracias por responder... Hiciste alguna modificación más? o esta igual como en las descripción de la primer pagina? Ya lo imprimí, luego voy a comprar los componentes y comento como salio todo.

P,D: Esto son todos los componentes que debo comprar? Más la placa virgen?

Tacómetro 7.10c
---------------

LM3914 + zócalo
LM7809
BC548
BC327 x2
2 borneras dobles
1 bornera triple
2 tiras de 10 pines
1 tira de 3 pines
1 tira de 2 pines + jumper
Relay 12V 1 Inversor
Diodos 1N4148 x3
Diodo 1N4007
10 leds (escala tacómetro)

Capacitores:

47nF 
4.7uf 25V
10uF 25V 
"Cap" (22uF, 47uF, 100uF, 220uF) probar valores hasta encontrar la velocidad de corte deseada.

Resistencias:

1K x4
22k
47K x2
Preset 4.7k horizontal
Preset 2.2k horizontal
Preset 22k vertical


----------



## mnicolau

De nada , esa lista es para la placa versión 7.10c.

Para la 7.10s necesitás esto:

Tacómetro 7.10s
------------------

LM3914 + zócalo
LM7809
BC548
Tira de pines verticales
Diodos 1N4148 x3

10 leds (escala tacómetro)

Capacitores:

47nF 
100nF x2
4.7uf 25V

Resistencias:

1K x2
47K x2
Preset 4.7k horizontal x2

Saludos


----------



## tatito1982

Muchas gracias mariano.... También tengo que agregar el led para el shift light? Ah pero este NO tiene limitador? Y para la placa versión 7.10c que medidas seria la plaqueta virgen? Funciona bien?


----------



## tatito1982

Hola por favor alguien podría ayudarme quisiera saber cual es la medida para imprimir el pdf de la plaqueta virgen para hacer este proyecto, ( es el de la primera pagina) "Tacómetro Digital + Shift Light v7.10c, Mariano Nicolau" Espero su respuesta,Gracias, saludos...


----------



## eduardose

Hola amigo  solo lo tenes que imprimir, el pdf esta tamaño normal..


----------



## tatito1982

y sabrias decirme si tiene alguna falla? porque quiero hacerlo completo, tacometro shift ligth y corte...
y en el archivo rar de la versión 7.10c hay una imagen (la tercera), esa conexión es para habilitar o no, los shift light, corte y pulsador de corte? es asi o estoy equivocado?



eduardose dijo:


> Hola amigo  solo lo tenes que imprimir, el pdf esta tamaño normal..






Fecha de Ingreso: junio-2013
Ubicación: argentina, tigre
Mensajes: 6
Nuevo
y sabrias decirme si tiene alguna falla? porque quiero hacerlo completo, tacometro shift ligth y corte...
y en el archivo rar de la versión 7.10c hay una imagen (la tercera), esa conexión es para habilitar o no, los shift light, corte y pulsador de corte? es asi o estoy equivocado?


----------



## gerardoyvos

tatito1982

funciona todo 100% armalo tranquilo
yo lo conecte en un gol gti 95
en un gol gti 16v
en gol trend ( editando la plaqueta rele doble inversor por llevar 2 cables negativos )
en un corsa
y funciona todo de maravilla


----------



## tatito1982

gerardoyvos dijo:


> tatito1982
> 
> funciona todo 100% armalo tranquilo
> yo lo conecte en un gol gti 95
> en un gol gti 16v
> en gol trend ( editando la plaqueta rele doble inversor por llevar 2 cables negativos )
> en un corsa
> y funciona todo de maravilla



Muchas gracias k-po. Que bueno, te felicito. Entonces voy a intentar armarlo, saludos...


----------



## manuelincho

gerardoyvos dijo:


> tatito1982
> 
> funciona todo 100% armalo tranquilo
> yo lo conecte en un gol gti 95
> en un gol gti 16v
> en gol trend ( editando la plaqueta rele doble inversor por llevar 2 cables negativos )
> en un corsa
> y funciona todo de maravilla



buenos dias , primero que todo te doy gracias por compartir con todos y queria preguntarte si me podrias explicar como onectarlo a una moto , si me podrias regalar un esquema de donde va cada coneccion , mil gracias


----------



## tatito1982

manuelincho dijo:


> buenos dias , primero que todo te doy gracias por compartir con todos y queria preguntarte si me podrias explicar como onectarlo a una moto , si me podrias regalar un esquema de donde va cada coneccion , mil gracias



Buenos días amigo, ( no soy especialista en el tema, pero me doy mañas) en la primera pagina hay un archivo sip donde te explica bien de donde sa toma la señal...
de la segunda bornera doble (derecha)  se conecta izquierda cdi derecha +bobina...


----------



## MBruno

Hola! antes que nada aclaro que lei el 90% de las paginas incluido el FAQ pero sigo con una duda, voy a hacer la version 7.10s y quiero que funcione también el shift light, pero en el circuito no se menciona que  transistor lleva, solo aparece R1 Y R2 y R3. Quisiera que alguien me saque esa duda, gracias

Aclaro que me refiero a donde dice "Uso del shift light" en el pdf de la version 7.10s


----------



## gerardoyvos

manuelincho dijo:


> buenos dias , primero que todo te doy gracias por compartir con todos y queria preguntarte si me podrias explicar como onectarlo a una moto , si me podrias regalar un esquema de donde va cada coneccion , mil gracias



Es como te dice tatito





MBruno dijo:


> Hola! antes que nada aclaro que lei el 90% de las paginas incluido el FAQ pero sigo con una duda, voy a hacer la version 7.10s y quiero que funcione también el shift light, pero en el circuito no se menciona que  transistor lleva, solo aparece R1 Y R2 y R3. Quisiera que alguien me saque esa duda, gracias
> 
> Aclaro que me refiero a donde dice "Uso del shift light" en el pdf de la version 7.10s



Si hiciste la plaqueta como esta en el pdf ya tiene el transistor solo tenes que agregarle  una resistencia de 1k  en la salida y ahy conectas los led fijate en la otra plaqueta 7.10c ahy esta 

PD: responde si entendiste y como te fue mucha suerte amigo.


----------



## fernandofchubut

Hola!!! 
Como andan??
Muy bueno el foro! mariano, un groso por compartir y enseñar tanto....
Les cuento que tengo un problema, no puedo regular la escala. Me quedan 8 prendidos cuando regula, y apenas acelero se encienden los diez leds.
Lo intento simular con el liverire y me da todo lo contrario.
Subo la sim del livewire.... Mas tarde paso los voltajes de la pata 5 en el circuito real... Creo que me daba algo de 5v.
Aclaro que igualmente lei por alguna parte del foro que el livewire no simulaba bien el integrado.
hice la prueba de cambiar los dos presets de 4,7 por dos de 47k y ahi mejoro, con la dif que no enciende el led 10 a fondo, y regulando me quedan 3 encendidos... Me gustaria hacer una escala que prenda el primero a las 3000 rpm aproximadamente y el led 10 a las 7000 rpm aprox.
Muchas gracias, Fernando



Ah, aclaro, lo tengo en un motor gilera 110 4 tiempos puesto en un karting....
Pido disculpas si algo he hecho mal, no soy profesional en la materia.



Ah, y la version la 7.10s


----------



## fernandofchubut

en ralenti el pin 5 del integrado recibe en 5.43v (con tester en DC) y acelerando esta en 8.7 (no a fondo porque hoy aca hace 10 grados bajo cero y no quiero romperlo)


----------



## mnicolau

fernandofchubut dijo:


> en ralenti el pin 5 del integrado recibe en 5.43v (con tester en DC) y acelerando esta en 8.7 (no a fondo porque hoy aca hace 10 grados bajo cero y no quiero romperlo)



Hola Fernando, bien por realizar la medición 

El preset de la izquierda regula el inicio, pero de la manera en que está conectado no vas a poder llevarlo tan alto. En tu caso debés unir el pin de dicho preset que quedó al aire, a los 9V de salida del regulador y luego regular (te debería quedar a mitad de recorrido el preset aprox).

Una vez regulado en ralenti el comienzo de escala, corregís el alcance con el preset de la derecha.

Saludos


----------



## cristhianito

ola a todos si m pudieran pasar solo el circuito del limitador de rpm para un motor  de 4 tienpos x-fa solo el de limitador no el de tacometro


----------



## tornadodetexas

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Fernando, bien por realizar la medición
> 
> El preset de la izquierda regula el inicio, pero de la manera en que está conectado no vas a poder llevarlo tan alto. En tu caso debés unir el pin de dicho preset que quedó al aire, a los 9V de salida del regulador y luego regular (te debería quedar a mitad de recorrido el preset aprox).
> 
> Una vez regulado en ralenti el comienzo de escala, corregís el alcance con el preset de la derecha.
> 
> Saludos



hola mira quisiera el circuito del limitador que se activa automatico a los 3500 y 5000 rpm y me expliquen como conectarlo asi como aparece eL VIDEO EN LA PAGINA 1 en el fiat yo tengo un chevette con un msd 6a de los viejo y no trae limitador de ante mano grasias


----------



## juan22a76

hola, para la version 7.10c, se necesita una sola resistencia o dos de 22k?? porque en el esquema aparecen 2  y en la lista de materiales aparece 1 solamente, como en el primer esquema del pdf...


----------



## Zeroceledon

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, leí todo el post y esta buenísimo el problema que tengo no puedo descargar dicho pdf, bueno se descarga pero me dice que el formato no es valido así que quedo en las misma agradeceria si pueden resubir el pdf ya que de todos lo rmp digitales que encontrado son para vehículos de cuatro cilindros y por ende la bobina de encendido genera dos pulsaciones en relación a segundos... Trate de modificar uno pero no valió la pena los datos son demaciados erronios así que mejor me voy a la segura, si pueden resubir el pdf se los agradecería como colega ya que estoy ansioso por modificar mi moto. Gracias :3


----------



## tatito1982

Zeroceledon dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en el foro, leí todo el post y esta buenísimo el problema que tengo no puedo descargar dicho pdf, bueno se descarga pero me dice que el formato no es valido así que quedo en las misma agradeceria si pueden resubir el pdf ya que de todos lo rmp digitales que encontrado son para vehículos de cuatro cilindros y por ende la bobina de encendido genera dos pulsaciones en relación a segundos... Trate de modificar uno pero no valió la pena los datos son demaciados erronios así que mejor me voy a la segura, si pueden resubir el pdf se los agradecería como colega ya que estoy ansioso por modificar mi moto. Gracias :3



Hola buen dia amigo, es raro lo que comentas, recién descargué el pdf y salio de diez...
intenta con los rar y zip, estos son, Tipo de Archivo: pdf	FAQ Tacómetro 14-06-10.pdf (60,7 KB (Kilobytes)
Tipo de Archivo: zip	Tacómetro Digital 7.10c - Corregido Led 9.zip (495,0 KB (Kilobytes)
y si tu pc no te los lee avisame... Saludos...
P.D: ya arme la plaqueta y quedó de diez, falta que lo instale en mi moto y luego subo un video para compartirlo. Muchas gracias a Mariano N y a los integrantes del foro que me ayudaron...


----------



## jose mtlch

Hola a todos , soy nuevo en esto, y me gustaria hacer este tacometro
pero tengo unas dudas, y me gustaría si me dan una mano con esto.
Quiero hacer el Tacómetro Digital v7.10s, y quisiera saber cuales son los componentes que tengo que usar y como conectarlo en una moto 110.
PD: Si me pasan el circuito seria de mucha ayuda ! 

Desde ya gracias y saludos.


----------



## tatito1982

jose mtlch dijo:


> Hola a todos , soy nuevo en esto, y me gustaria hacer este tacometro
> pero tengo unas dudas, y me gustaría si me dan una mano con esto.
> Quiero hacer el Tacómetro Digital v7.10s, y quisiera saber cuales son los componentes que tengo que usar y como conectarlo en una moto 110.
> PD: Si me pasan el circuito seria de mucha ayuda !
> 
> Desde ya gracias y saludos.



Hola amigo. Hacelo tranquilo. En la primera página están los archivos sip o rar que tienen todo lo necesario para hacerlo. También está muy bien detallado donde van cada cosa. Otra cosa imprimir el pdf al 100% y tenes la medida exacta para hacer la plaqueta. Cualquier cosa avisa,estamos para ayudar...
Saludos...


----------



## tornadodetexas

necesito de sus ayudas voy a empesar a armar el circuito y quiero que me asesoren


----------



## fernandoae

Tenés más de 100 páginas en este tema para asesorarte leyendo 
No me acuerdo si lo comparti... mi tacometro DIGITAL con pic 12f6xx


----------



## tatito1982

tornadodetexas dijo:


> necesito de sus ayudas voy a empesar a armar el circuito y quiero que me asesoren



Hola amigo, que duda tenes? yo lo hice por 2 y funcionan bien, me falta colocarlo en la moto, pero ya están listo... En lo que pueda te ayudaré... 
Saludos.....


----------



## jose mtlch

Hola de nuevo !  
Ya tengo todos los materiales y esta en construcción.
Pero la duda que me quedo es como va conectado a una moto el Tacómetro v7.10s ¿? 
osea , en el circuito aparece "vsl gnd" , "Gnd In"y el "gnd 12V", pero no se donde van conectado.
Es lo unico que me falta porque no se donde estan en la moto. 

Si me pueden dar una ayudita con esto me facilitarian mucho todo asi lo termino !  Saludos.


----------



## tatito1982

jose mtlch dijo:


> Hola de nuevo !
> Ya tengo todos los materiales y esta en construcción.
> Pero la duda que me quedo es como va conectado a una moto el Tacómetro v7.10s ¿?
> osea , en el circuito aparece "vsl gnd" , "Gnd In"y el "gnd 12V", pero no se donde van conectado.
> Es lo unico que me falta porque no se donde estan en la moto.
> 
> Si me pueden dar una ayudita con esto me facilitarian mucho todo asi lo termino !  Saludos.



Hola amigo buenísimo que te animaste hacerlo. Bueno en la plaqueta abajo a la izquierda dice (GND, corresponde al negativo de los 12v y el 12v corresponde al positivo.) Ahora arriba a la izquierda dice: GND éste lo conectas al positivo de la bobina y el cable que te sobra, que si mal no recuerdo es negro con una línea amarilla o roja ese cable es el que viene desde el CDI, éste cable lo conectas donde dice positivo. Y por último los últimos dos de la derecha: ahí conectas los led de shift light... Acordaré que en el positivo tenes que agrregarle una resistencia para no quemar los led. Yo le puse una de 1k y va bien... Pero cualquier cosa consulta.
Espero averte ayudado. Comenta como salió todo. Saludos...


----------



## jose mtlch

Muchas gracias Tatito !! 
En estos días lo termino y comento como quedo !! 
Pero mientras mas avanzo mas se me complica -.- 
No se como colocar los leds , porque en el plano aparece un solo orificio para los leds del 1 al 10 , y del 6 al 10.  Hay se me armo el enrriedo y me descoloco. NO se como van puestos los leds ! 
Esta es la ultima consulta y creeria que lo termino ! 
Saludos !!


----------



## tatito1982

jose mtlch dijo:


> Muchas gracias Tatito !!
> En estos días lo termino y comento como quedo !!
> Pero mientras mas avanzo mas se me complica -.-
> No se como colocar los leds , porque en el plano aparece un solo orificio para los leds del 1 al 10 , y del 6 al 10.  Hay se me armo el enrriedo y me descoloco. NO se como van puestos los leds !
> Esta es la ultima consulta y creeria que lo termino !
> Saludos !!



Por nada amigo, mirá los pines del 1 al 10 van los negativos de los led ( uno por uno). Y el 1º pin que está a la izquierda del pin 1,(VLED) ese pin lleva el positivo para todos los leds... Descargate el archivo zip ( Tipo de Archivo: zip	Tacómetro Digital 7.10c - Corregido Led 9.zip)  que está en la primera pagina abajo de los videos y guiate por la segunda y tercera pagina de ese pdf. AHI VAS A VER COMO SE CONECTAN LOS LED...
Y yo calculo que los pines del 6 al 10 son para setear en que led queres que se prenda el shift light...  Saludos...

Espero  que te valla bien... 

P.D: SI ESTOY EQUIVOCADO ALGUIEN QUE ME CORRIJA Y LE EXPLIQUE AL COMPAÑERO QUE TIENE DUDAS... GRACIAS!!!


----------



## tornadodetexas

me gustaria hacer uno asi como el del ford ka pero necesito los planos si puedes pasarmelo gracias...tornadodetexas


----------



## tatito1982

Bueno amigos acá esta mi moto, mi corven mirage 110 con el tacometro de Mariano N. instalado... 
Espero les guste. muchas gracias a todos los que me ayudaron...






Como verán si conocen la moto, fue modificada, era base y la hice full...  :-D


----------



## tornadodetexas

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola KiuKIV
> El nº de cilindros es indistinto xq lo q hace es convertir frecuencia en tensión y representarlo en una escala de leds, esta escala es regulable con los presets asi q no hay problema por la cantidad de cilindros. Siempre vas a poder representar el régimen de marcha a través de los leds.
> 
> El cable para conectar el taco a la bobina, preferentemente mallado, con la malla al chasis. Otro dato para agregar a las notas.
> 
> Saludos



quisiera saber como se hase el del tercer video el que dice variante de tacometro


----------



## tatito1982

tornadodetexas dijo:


> quisiera saber como se hase el del tercer video el que dice variante de tacometro



Hola amigo el procedimiento es el mismo para cualquiera de las dos versiones, ya sea para la versión 7.10c o la 7.10s. Solo tenes que sacarle el jumper que dice "dot/bar" y listo. con el jumper puesto tenes escala en modo barra, sin el jumper tenes modo punto, que seria el del tercer video... 

Espero a verte servido de ayuda. Saludos...


----------



## elpitudelucena

fernandoae dijo:


> Tenés más de 100 páginas en este tema para asesorarte leyendo
> No me acuerdo si lo comparti... mi tacometro DIGITAL con pic 12f6xx
> hola capo, puedo preguntarte como haces para q cuando prendes el auto te haga la comprobacion de los led??? o sea cuando  se prenden de menor a mayor antes de que le des arranque. gracias


----------



## fernandoae

Es porque utiliza un microcontrolador, tiene sus ventajas respecto a lo "analogico".. por ejemplo que es mucho mas simple la pcb, son menos componentes, es muy preciso, el rango de las rpms y la shift light se ajustan en el programa del pic... se puede poner histeresis en la shift light... que se yo, lo que se nos ocurra.
Acá hay algunas fotitos de la placa http://sdrv.ms/YBTCQU


----------



## tornadodetexas

QUOTE=fernandoae;843768 donde consigo el pbc para armar tacometro DIGITAL con pic 12f6xx


----------



## fernandoae

Acá está el esquema y la PCB,


Lo de manejar los leds utilizando charliplexing es una buena idea ya que son solamente 4 pines para manejar los 12 leds


----------



## tornadodetexas

hermano tatito1982 o fernandoae una pregunta en la pag. 1 hay un video donde prueban un corte de rpm en un fiat a 3500 y a 5000 me podrias esplicar cual es ese corte y como de hace?


----------



## tatito1982

tornadodetexas dijo:


> hermano tatito1982 o fernandoae una pregunta en la pag. 1 hay un video donde prueban un corte de rpm en un fiat a 3500 y a 5000 me podrias esplicar cual es ese corte y como de hace?



Hola amigo, ese corta rpm no sé como lo hizo, mi cuñado copio uno que había comprado y le salió bien, y solo usa muy poquitos componentes, ( usó un 555, un relay, un regulador de voltage, un preset y un par de diodos ) voy a ver como hago para hacer el pbc, y lo comparto. Mis disculpas por no poder ayudarte en este momento. Saludos...


----------



## tornadodetexas

hermano gracias por respondes tan pronto mira ese del 555 ya yo lo hise y me quedo fino yo queria una que se activara automatico como en el video si tocar el preset


----------



## tatito1982

Mis disculpas por no poder ayudarte. Si esta bueno. Y no probaste con el tacometro de mariano n? tiene corta y lo seteas en el led que quieras que corte, yo lo tengo en la moto, pero no me gusta como funciona el corta, es mas me gustaria que el corta funcionara como ese vídeo que decís vos, Este funciona, (corta pero tarda mas en volver a arrancar) me explico? 
P.D: No tenes el esquema con el pbc y componentes de ese corta que hiciste vos?


----------



## tornadodetexas

tatito1982 dijo:


> Mis disculpas por no poder ayudarte. Si esta bueno. Y no probaste con el tacometro de mariano n? tiene corta y lo seteas en el led que quieras que corte, yo lo tengo en la moto, pero no me gusta como funciona el corta, es mas me gustaria que el corta funcionara como ese vídeo que decís vos, Este funciona, (corta pero tarda mas en volver a arrancar) me explico?
> P.D: No tenes el esquema con el pbc y componentes de ese corta que hiciste vos?



el corta que hice es activado manual estoy pensando en conectarlo al led que quiero que haga el corte para que se active automaicamente pero no se si el voltaje del led sera suficiente para alimentar el relec que es de 12v entiendes... una pregunta en el taco de mariano n... los tres preset de que valores tienen que ser en realidad...


----------



## tatito1982

tornadodetexas dijo:


> el corta que hice es activado manual estoy pensando en conectarlo al led que quiero que haga el corte para que se active automaicamente pero no se si el voltaje del led sera suficiente para alimentar el relec que es de 12v entiendes... una pregunta en el taco de mariano n... los tres preset de que valores tienen que ser en realidad...



Y se complicaría si lo conectas al los led, ya que mariano a su taco le puso resistencia para alimentar los led y estos no se quemaran. Donde si podrias probar seria en la salida del shift light, ahi si tenes tensión como para alimentar el corta. 
Por otro lado los preset de la version 7.10c son:
Preset 4.7k horizontal
Preset 2.2k horizontal
Preset 22k vertical

Y de la versión 7.10s son:
Preset 4.7k horizontal x2

Saludos...


----------



## tornadodetexas

buena idea hermano no habia pensado en ese.... asi quedaria bien en porque cuando se prenda el shift light se activaria el corta... pero en este caso tendria que conecterlo antes de las ressistencias del led... que opinas tu



tatito1982 dijo:


> Y se complicaría si lo conectas al los led, ya que mariano a su taco le puso resistencia para alimentar los led y estos no se quemaran. Donde si podrias probar seria en la salida del shift light, ahi si tenes tensión como para alimentar el corta.
> Por otro lado los preset de la version 7.10c son:
> Preset 4.7k horizontal
> Preset 2.2k horizontal
> Preset 22k vertical
> 
> Y de la versión 7.10s son:
> Preset 4.7k horizontal x2
> 
> Saludos...


una pregunta hermano para que se utilizan las llaves selectoras?


----------



## tatito1982

tornadodetexas dijo:


> buena idea hermano no habia pensado en ese.... asi quedaria bien en porque cuando se prenda el shift light se activaria el corta... pero en este caso tendria que conecterlo antes de las ressistencias del led... que opinas tu
> 
> 
> una pregunta hermano para que se utilizan las llaves selectoras?





Buenas k-po, así es, tendrias que conectarlo antes de la resistencia...
Y con respecto a las llaves selectoras, 

por ej: empezamos por los tres pines de la derecha que se encuentran arriba del bc548. (el primero de la derecha) ese pin sirve para conectar el limitador rpm, si lo conectas en el primer pin (1) de la izquierda ahí corta y si lo conectas en el ultimo pin (9) de la izquierda ahí cortará. (el segundo pin) sirve para conectar el limitador rpm manual o " control de largada" utilizando un pulsador, el mismo lo conectas en el segundo (2) pin o en el tercer (3) pin. Y por ultimo (el tercer pin de la izquierda) sirve para conectar el shift light, éste lo conectas con el pin 5 ó 6, en tu caso lo pondría en el pin 8 ó 9, para que no se active tan rápido el corta. 
Pudiste entender amigo o fue muy confusa la explicación? Avísame y trato de explicarlo mejor. 

P.D: en la primera pagina de la vercion 7.10c (archivo zip) está el esquema en formato pdf, la tercera imagen te muestra como se conectan las llaves selectoras. Saludos amigo, comenta como te fue...


----------



## tornadodetexas

tatito1982 dijo:


> Buenas k-po, así es, tendrias que conectarlo antes de la resistencia...
> Y con respecto a las llaves selectoras,
> 
> por ej: empezamos por los tres pines de la derecha que se encuentran arriba del bc548. (el primero de la derecha) ese pin sirve para conectar el limitador rpm, si lo conectas en el primer pin (1) de la izquierda ahí corta y si lo conectas en el ultimo pin (9) de la izquierda ahí cortará. (el segundo pin) sirve para conectar el limitador rpm manual o " control de largada" utilizando un pulsador, el mismo lo conectas en el segundo (2) pin o en el tercer (3) pin. Y por ultimo (el tercer pin de la izquierda) sirve para conectar el shift light, éste lo conectas con el pin 5 ó 6, en tu caso lo pondría en el pin 8 ó 9, para que no se active tan rápido el corta.
> Pudiste entender amigo o fue muy confusa la explicación? Avísame y trato de explicarlo mejor.
> 
> P.D: en la primera pagina de la vercion 7.10c (archivo zip) está el esquema en formato pdf, la tercera imagen te muestra como se conectan las llaves selectoras. Saludos amigo, comenta como te fue...


y esa llave sera la que aparece en el video del fiat? que opinas


----------



## tatito1982

tornadodetexas dijo:


> y esa llave sera la que aparece en el video del fiat? que opinas



Hola amigo aparentemente esa llave selectora SOLO te serviría para indicar en que led quisieras que se active el corta, ( porque esa llave son las del tipo de selección, que traen para conectar mas de 3 contactos y no las del tipo "volumen" que solo traen 3 contactos pero se utilizan 2, porque estas son como los preset, sirven para dar intensidad a algo) 
Y si queres utilizar esta llave te recomiendo que lo uses en los pines de los led para activarel  shift light, ya que el corta vos lo vas a conectar ahi.


----------



## tornadodetexas

tatito1982 dijo:


> Hola amigo aparentemente esa llave selectora SOLO te serviría para indicar en que led quisieras que se active el corta, ( porque esa llave son las del tipo de selección, que traen para conectar mas de 3 contactos y no las del tipo "volumen" que solo traen 3 contactos pero se utilizan 2, porque estas son como los preset, sirven para dar intensidad a algo)
> Y si queres utilizar esta llave te recomiendo que lo uses en los pines de los led para activarel  shift light, ya que el corta vos lo vas a conectar ahi.



oye no te entiendo mi preguntas es que si esa llave activa el corte sin presionar el boton de control de largada cuando prende el led don de se conecte? dicha llave.... mira necesito un programador de pic o microcontrolador por casualidad tendras un pdf con pbc o algo que se asemeje


----------



## tatito1982

tornadodetexas dijo:


> oye no te entiendo mi preguntas es que si esa llave activa el corte sin presionar el boton de control de largada cuando prende el led don de se conecte? dicha llave.... mira necesito un programador de pic o microcontrolador por casualidad tendras un pdf con pbc o algo que se asemeje



amigo el tacometro con corta de Mariano N, tiene las dos opciones, el corta manual por medio de un pulsador ( este lo utilizan para chochear, hacer ruidos o como le quieran decir) Y el fijo (haciendo un puente en dichos pines) que vos indicas donde queres que se active el limitador rmp, y Sí, le podes poner una llave selectora como esa.
Ahora lo que vemos en el vídeo del fiat uno, es una llave selectora que a medida que la gira, el corta se activa a ciertas revoluciones.

Por ej: en el primer giro, se activo el corta entre los 30 y los 40 
          en el segundo giro, se activa el corta entre los 40 y casi llegando a los 50.

P.D: con respecto a programador de pic y/o microcontrolador nada, me gusta la electronica pero no tuve la oportunidad de estudiarla. Lamento no poder ayudarte.


----------



## leop4

uffff hacia bastante que no subia un comentario pero e regresado!!!!! jajaja abajo dejo el video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnWf6mYKaig&feature=youtu.be


----------



## tornadodetexas

tatito1982 dijo:


> amigo el tacometro con corta de Mariano N, tiene las dos opciones, el corta manual por medio de un pulsador ( este lo utilizan para chochear, hacer ruidos o como le quieran decir) Y el fijo (haciendo un puente en dichos pines) que vos indicas donde queres que se active el limitador rmp, y Sí, le podes poner una llave selectora como esa.
> Ahora lo que vemos en el vídeo del fiat uno, es una llave selectora que a medida que la gira, el corta se activa a ciertas revoluciones.
> 
> Por ej: en el primer giro, se activo el corta entre los 30 y los 40
> en el segundo giro, se activa el corta entre los 40 y casi llegando a los 50.
> 
> P.D: con respecto a programador de pic y/o micro controlador nada, me gusta la electrónica pero no tuve la oportunidad de estudiarla. Lamento no poder ayudarte.



muchas gracias por tu aporte ya casi entiendo pero todavía no me dices la palabra que quiero leer (SE ACTIVA AUTOMÁTICO) cuando llega a ese punto o al led seleccionado


----------



## tatito1982

tornadodetexas dijo:


> muchas gracias por tu aporte ya casi entiendo pero todavía no me dices la palabra que quiero leer (SE ACTIVA AUTOMÁTICO) cuando llega a ese punto o al led seleccionado



Si amigo  se activa automático. Perdón por no escribirlo anteriormente. Pero para mi gusto el corta no está bueno como los corta rpm comunes. Corta pero tarda más en reactivar.  Saludos...


----------



## tornadodetexas

tatito1982 dijo:


> Si amigo  se activa automático. Perdón por no escribirlo anteriormente. Pero para mi gusto el corta no está bueno como los corta rpm comunes. Corta pero tarda más en reactivar.  Saludos...[/QU
> cambia el capacitador o condensador que esta al lado del relex por uno de 47uf por 16v para ver si te mejora la recuperación del corta


----------



## tatito1982

tornadodetexas dijo:


> tatito1982 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Si amigo  se activa automático. Perdón por no escribirlo anteriormente. Pero para mi gusto el corta no está bueno como los corta rpm comunes. Corta pero tarda más en reactivar.  Saludos...[/QU
> cambia el capacitador o condensador que esta al lado del relex por uno de 47uf por 16v para ver si te mejora la recuperación del corta
> 
> 
> 
> Buenísimo voy a probar y te cuento. Gracias...
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## tornadodetexas

tatito1982 dijo:


> tornadodetexas dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Buenísimo voy a probar y te cuento. Gracias...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hermano tatito1982 una pregunta mira puedo conectar los diodos leds y a su vez conectar en la misma tarjeta la llave selectora? de ante mano muchas gracias por tu respuesta
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## tatito1982

tornadodetexas dijo:


> tatito1982 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> hermano tatito1982 una pregunta mira puedo conectar los diodos leds y a su vez conectar en la misma tarjeta la llave selectora? de ante mano muchas gracias por tu respuesta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amigo no entiendo lo que queres hacer, contame un poquito, y en lo que pueda te ayudaré...
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## tornadodetexas

tatito1982 dijo:


> tornadodetexas dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Amigo no entiendo lo que queres hacer, contame un poquito, y en lo que pueda te ayudaré...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> una pregunta hermano cual es el preset que se cambia cuando la barra de leds no prende completa porque la mia solo llega hasta el primer leds amarillo con las rpm en alta el que esta al lado del relex? o al lado del regulador o el otro que esta al lado del shift light y cual debe ser su valor? y que no prenda la barra de leds completa eso es debido a que?
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## tatito1982

tornadodetexas dijo:


> tatito1982 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> una pregunta hermano cual es el preset que se cambia cuando la barra de leds no prende completa porque la mia solo llega hasta el primer leds amarillo con las rpm en alta el que esta al lado del relex? o al lado del regulador o el otro que esta al lado del shift light y cual debe ser su valor? y que no prenda la barra de leds completa eso es debido a que?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amigo de no funcionar deberías cambiar el de la derecha, (hay dos preset juntos izquierdo regula el inicio de los leds y el derecho regula el final de los leds, ambos preset son de 4.7k) el que esta al lado del relay es de 2.2k
> 
> Pero intentá regularlos, darle mas intensidad al izquierdo, a mi me resultó.
> 
> Saludos...
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## tornadodetexas

tatito1982 dijo:


> tornadodetexas dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Amigo de no funcionar deberías cambiar el de la derecha, (hay dos preset juntos izquierdo regula el inicio de los leds y el derecho regula el final de los leds, ambos preset son de 4.7k) el que esta al lado del relay es de 2.2k
> 
> Pero intentá regularlos, darle mas intensidad al izquierdo, a mi me resultó.
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> 
> 
> los dos que están juntos el de la derecha que yo coloque es de 3.k por que no conseguí el de 2.2k y el otro es de 5.k porque no conseguí el de 4.7 tal cual me comentaste en las preguntas anteriores y el que esta al lado del relx es de 30k por que no consegui de 22k :cabezon:
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## tatito1982

tornadodetexas dijo:


> tatito1982 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> los dos que están juntos el de la derecha que yo coloque es de 3.k por que no conseguí el de 2.2k y el otro es de 5.k porque no conseguí el de 4.7 tal cual me comentaste en las preguntas anteriores y el que esta al lado del relx es de 30k por que no consegui de 22k :cabezon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amigo no hay problema con esos valores, no entiendo, porque cabezon?
> Pudiste solucionarlo?
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## tornadodetexas

tatito1982 dijo:


> tornadodetexas dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Amigo no hay problema con esos valores, no entiendo, porque cabezon?
> Pudiste solucionarlo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no me prenden todos los leds en alta amigo:cabezon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mnicolau dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Hola tatito, mide 44 x 41 mm. Imprimí el pdf al 100% del tamaño y va a andar perfecto.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> saludos amigo miero los leds no me prenden todos solo hasta el primer leds amarillo en alta de hay no pasa que hago
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## tatito1982

tornadodetexas dijo:


> tatito1982 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> no me prenden todos los leds en alta amigo:cabezon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saludos amigo miero los leds no me prenden todos solo hasta el primer leds amarillo en alta de hay no pasa que hago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amigo intenta darle más al primer preset izquierdo, llévalo hasta casi 75% o poquito más o poquito menos, y el otro de(5k) a penas que pase la mitad, hace esto y contame.
> El preset que esta al lado del relay déjalo en la mitad.
> Hoy le di a fondo a mi moto y solo llego a prender el led 9, esta bien que no lo sostuve más porque no puedo andar tan rápido por acá, porque hay muchos pelotudos que se te cruzan sin importarles nada...
> Y paciencia, no te des por vencido, imagínate como habrá sudado nuestro compañero Mariano N, para hacerlo y luego tomarse el tiempo y la molestia de compartirlo, por eso tenete fe hacete de paciencia...  Saludos y contame como sale.
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## brujo20

hola a todos quisiera me aclarasen unas preguntas. Estoy armando este tacometro pero para usarlo solo como shift light en una moto (gs500e) al ver la placa, no me quedan claras las conexiones (version 7.10s)
Izquierda abajo: gnd 12v es alimentacion 
arriba izq +vsl\gnd: este supongo que seran el conector de shift positivo y negativo (supongo que necesaria la resistencia para no quemar el led)
arriba der  gnd\in:
centro DOT\Bar: 

Muchas gracias me parece un trabajo genial.

Tambien si me explican como regular los potenciometros de 4k7 si hay que mover ambos a la vez o una vez uno y despues el otro... com odigo, solo usare la shift light.


----------



## tatito1982

brujo20 dijo:


> hola a todos quisiera me aclarasen unas preguntas. Estoy armando este tacometro pero para usarlo solo como shift light en una moto (gs500e) al ver la placa, no me quedan claras las conexiones (version 7.10s)
> Izquierda abajo: gnd 12v es alimentacion
> arriba izq +vsl\gnd: este supongo que seran el conector de shift positivo y negativo (supongo que necesaria la resistencia para no quemar el led)
> arriba der  gnd\in:
> centro DOT\Bar:
> 
> Muchas gracias me parece un trabajo genial.
> 
> Tambien si me explican como regular los potenciometros de 4k7 si hay que mover ambos a la vez o una vez uno y despues el otro... com odigo, solo usare la shift light.




Hola amigo, es así como decís vos,
Izquierda abajo: gnd 12v es alimentacion. 
arriba izq +vsl\gnd: shif light, y si tenes que usar las resistencias correspondientes para no quemarlos...
arriba der  gnd\in: gnd bobina-in cdi.
centro DOT\Bar: este no lo vas a utilizar ( ahi va un jumper) ya que es para lOS LED del tacometro, ( con jumper hace modo escala, sin jumper hace modo punto.)
Para regularlos se hace de a uno, empeza por el izquierdo dejándolo en la mitad y luego el derecho poquito más de la mitad, pero sin los led no sé como lo regularias! ya que con los led puestos vas viendo donde empiezan y donde terminan, otra cosa SI NO LE PONES LOS LED TENDRIAS QUE AGREGARLE UNA RESISTENCIA, LEE ESTO LO SAQUE DEL ARCHIVO COMPRIMIDO DE MARIANO N.

Es necesario sí o sí colocar los leds del tacómetro? Pueden usarse el shift-light y el limitador sin la escala de leds?
Sí, puede usarse el shift-light y el limitador sin conectar los leds de la escala del tacómetro, aunque idealmente sería bueno colocar una resistencia de 560 Ohm en lugar de los leds si estos no van a utilizarse.

Cualquier cosa comenta... saludos....


----------



## ChiSpark

Buenas Mariano, te escribo este mensaje para preguntarte algo sobre este proyecto, ya que yo pedí ayuda y me derivaron acá... yo simplemente quiero hacer un corte (limitador rpm regulable) nada mas, y me puse a leer unas cuantas paginas de tu tema y me decidí en escribir esto ya que llegando a la pagina 15 me mareé   ..
En resumen lo que te ando pidiendo es un circuto/pcb de un corte para moto que sea regulable..
Desde ya muchas gracias vecino! ya que soy de Tostado


----------



## tatito1982

ChiSpark dijo:


> Buenas Mariano, te escribo este mensaje para preguntarte algo sobre este proyecto, ya que yo pedí ayuda y me derivaron acá... yo simplemente quiero hacer un corte (limitador rpm regulable) nada mas, y me puse a leer unas cuantas paginas de tu tema y me decidí en escribir esto ya que llegando a la pagina 15 me mareé   ..
> En resumen lo que te ando pidiendo es un circuto/pcb de un corte para moto que sea regulable..
> Desde ya muchas gracias vecino! ya que soy de Tostado



Hola amigo buen día, que tipo de corta estás buscando? Si buscas uno para (como le decimos en buenos aires) " chochear" yo te puedo ayudar. Hice uno que es a pulsador (No automático) con regulador para el corte. Si te interesa Avísame. Saludos...


----------



## ChiSpark

tatito1982 dijo:


> Hola amigo buen día, que tipo de corta estás buscando? Si buscas uno para (como le decimos en buenos aires) " chochear" yo te puedo ayudar. Hice uno que es a pulsador (No automático) con regulador para el corte. Si te interesa Avísame. Saludos...



Si justamente ese! que lo pulsas y el motor comienza a cortar


----------



## tatito1982

ChiSpark dijo:


> Si justamente ese! que lo pulsas y el motor comienza a cortar



Hola amigo espero éste corta sea de tu agrado. Imprimilo al 100% Y te queda listo para hacerlo con el metodo planchado...
Cualquier duda consulta. Saludos...


----------



## fernandoae

El convertido frecuencia-tension está realizado con componentes discretos. Tambien se podria haber utilizado un lm2917...
Los esquemas no estan en ningun post no?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

fernandoae dijo:


> El convertido frecuencia-tension está realizado con componentes discretos. Tambien se podria haber utilizado un lm2917...
> Los esquemas no estan en ningun post no?



si, estaban, anda a saber donde !!


----------



## ElectroSer

Buenas tardes muchachos, les comento que arme el circuito de Mariano y necesitaria un circuito astable o algo asi para poder probarlo,me podrian dar una manito con esto? Gracias


----------



## fernandoae

si es para calibrarlo podes usar un transformador con un diodo para obtener 50Hz precisos o un puente de diodos para obtener 100Hz...


----------



## ElectroSer

Buenas tardes queridos amigos, aca les subo el video del Tacometro con Shift y corte incluido,un aplauso para Mariano Nicolau. Un Capo.


----------



## Danielxr250tornado

Los elementos que necesito son los siguientes no?

Tacómetro 7.10c
---------------
LM3914 + zócalo
LM7809
BC548
BC327 x2
2 borneras dobles
1 bornera triple
2 tiras de 10 pines
1 tira de 3 pines
1 tira de 2 pines + jumper
Relay 12V 1 Inversor
Diodos 1N4148 x3
Diodo 1N4007
10 leds (escala tacómetro)

Capacitores:

47nF 
4.7uf 25V
10uF 25V 
"Cap" (22uF, 47uF, 100uF, 220uF) probar valores hasta encontrar la velocidad de corte deseada.

Resistencias:

1K x4
22k
47K x2
Preset 4.7k horizontal
Preset 2.2k horizontal
Preset 22k vertical

La moto ya trae limitador, tengo que modificar en algo en este circuito v7.10s para que queden solo los leds?.

saludos


----------



## tatito1982

Amigo no hay drama mientras pueda te contestaré y ayudaré en lo que pueda. El listado que escribiste es de la versión C para la versión S es otro. El cual la versión S no trae limitador rpm. De todas maneras podes hacer cualquiera de la 2 versiones y no tenes que modificar nada sólo ponerle los leds y si queres los shif light... Te cuento que en mercado libre hay un tacometro digital a leds que es ideal para tu moto. Está bueno, a mí me gusto y dije será difícil hacerlo? Y busque en la web y me encontré con este foro donde mariano Nicolau compartió su proyecto. El que puede y quiere se lo compra, yo preferí hacerlo y ponerlo en mi tablero... Saludos y cualquier duda consulta!


----------



## Danielxr250tornado

Hola nuevamente yo, una consulta, lei bastante sobre este tema y ya me quedo mas claro como hacerlo, ahora tengo una duda, los leds son 10, cada cuantas rpm aprox prenderia?

la idea es utilizar unos 20 led´s de 3mm que enciendan cada 500 rpm aprox. dando como total un tacometro de 10.000 rpm. mi moto levanta hasta 9500 rpm
saludos.


----------



## tatito1982

Danielxr250tornado dijo:


> Hola nuevamente yo, una consulta, lei bastante sobre este tema y ya me quedo mas claro como hacerlo, ahora tengo una duda, los leds son 10, cada cuantas rpm aprox prenderia?
> 
> la idea es utilizar unos 20 led´s de 3mm que enciendan cada 500 rpm aprox. dando como total un tacometro de 10.000 rpm. mi moto levanta hasta 9500 rpm
> saludos.



Hola amigo, Mariano N lo hizo sólo para 10 leds cálculo que es lo máximo que soporta el integrado! Y con los 10 leds llegas a las 10.000rpm a razón de 1.000 por led. A menos que quieras hacer Dos plaquetas completas y conectarlas a las dos y tendrías los 20 leds. Espero haberte ayudado. Saludos 
P.D. Vi la imagen te va a quedar de 10 el tornado!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

para los 20 leds se conectan de cierta forma 2 integrados, en la hoja de datos del mismo esta como se hace


----------



## Danielxr250tornado

En que hoja de datos?
mis conocimientos son nulos, ya descargue el tacometro v7.10s y uno de 30 leds de este mismo tema.
pero el que me interesa es hacer de 20 leds que prenderian en teoria cada 500 rpm.
hay algun diagrama armado como el de la v 7.10s para imprimir y trabajar en base a eso? y los elementos necesarios?. gracias sus respuestas.



zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> para los 20 leds se conectan de cierta forma 2 integrados, en la hoja de datos del mismo esta como se hace


----------



## zeta_bola_1

si es en base al integrado del circuito de mnicolau es un integrado cada 10 leds. la hoja de datos la bajas de datasheetcatalog.com por ejemplo


----------



## tatito1982

Danielxr250tornado dijo:


> En que hoja de datos?
> mis conocimientos son nulos, ya descargue el tacometro v7.10s y uno de 30 leds de este mismo tema.
> pero el que me interesa es hacer de 20 leds que prenderian en teoria cada 500 rpm.
> hay algun diagrama armado como el de la v 7.10s para imprimir y trabajar en base a eso? y los elementos necesarios?. gracias sus respuestas.



hola amigo estuve mirando esa web de base de datos y la verdad que no entendí nada... yo creo que con 10 leds va a quedar lindo jejejeje.. Mirá el video de mi moto!!! 




Te deseo suerte con el proyecto!!!


----------



## Danielxr250tornado

tatito1982 dijo:


> hola amigo estuve mirando esa web de base de datos y la verdad que no entendí nada... yo creo que con 10 leds va a quedar lindo jejejeje.. Mirá el video de mi moto!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eDIxVs2wxs
> 
> Te deseo suerte con el proyecto!!!



Gracias tatito, muy bueno te quedo, ya habia visto ese tacometro por YouTube, jejeje. 

Encontré otro circuito, y quisiera compartirlo para ver que les parece y si puede llegar a andar bien. 

http://www.profesormolina.com.ar/circuitos/circuitos.php?codigo=193


----------



## zeta_bola_1

no es tan dificil

http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/DS007970.PDF

daniel, por ese otro circuito, si no te queres complicar, arma este como esta que anda perfecto(no lo armes en protoboard pro que ahi si no anda)


----------



## rcd28

hola, que tal, esta viendo este post, y me preguntaba si hay manera de hacer solo el cortador limitando las revoluciones "automaticamente", digo esto, porque tengo una yamaha fz16 y tiene un tablero DIGITAL es de carburador y no tiene un cortador como las motos de inyeccion, y me gustaria hacerle uno, y en el PDF, pues vi que se limitaban las revoluciones con un Capacitor en paralelo a la bobina de un relay. Y como la fz16 ya tiene un tablero digital no se me hace necesario hacerle otro con leds. y pues solo es mi duda si se puede usar otro integrado que no sea el LM3914 tomando la señal de la bobina de la moto. solo es mi duda. gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1

rcd28 dijo:


> hola, que tal, esta viendo este post, y me preguntaba si hay manera de hacer solo el cortador limitando las revoluciones "automaticamente", digo esto, porque tengo una yamaha fz16 y tiene un tablero DIGITAL es de carburador y no tiene un cortador como las motos de inyeccion, y me gustaria hacerle uno, y en el PDF, pues vi que se limitaban las revoluciones con un Capacitor en paralelo a la bobina de un relay. Y como la fz16 ya tiene un tablero digital no se me hace necesario hacerle otro con leds. y pues solo es mi duda si se puede usar otro integrado que no sea el LM3914 tomando la señal de la bobina de la moto. solo es mi duda. gracias



hice 2 instalaciones de este circuito sin leds, solo control de largada activado por un pulsador. en tu caso lo dejas fijo que corte a las vueltas que quieras


----------



## rcd28

si bueno, mi idea es esa que la moto cuando llege alas 9mil RPM corte solita, hace unos dias hice uno con un ne555, un pulsador y un relay, y pues cada que quiero hago que corte, pero eso es un control de largada jeje, asi que me gustaria hacer uno "automatico". y pues donde vivo conseguir un lm3914 es muy complicado, por eso queria saber si no habra otra manera de hacer un cortador, mientras seguire estudiando el Pdf y los archivos que hay aqui  y buscar otras alternativas. gracias por el comentario.


----------



## hugogeraldo

É a minha primeira postagem mas acompanho a muito tempo e gostaria de agradecer a todos principalmente ao Mariano Nicolau pela organização com o forum e por todo o seu empenho com o projeto. 
Moto xr250 tornado 2008
Fio da bobina preto/amarelo.



			
				hugogeraldo dijo:
			
		

> Es mi primer post, pero sigo un montón de tiempo y me gustaría dar las gracias a todos, especialmente al foro Nicholas Mariano con la organización y el largo de su compromiso con el proyecto. * Moto XR250 tornado 2008 * Negro alambre / bobina amarilla.




*Por favor, escribe en Español *


----------



## autito

zeta 

mi pregunta es cual de estas llaves me sirve 
para el shift y para el limitador cual me rrecomiendas o cual usate


----------



## zeta_bola_1

autito, con el interruptor que pones en la foto solo podes elegir entre 2 posiciones, por ende solo podes elegir 2 configuraciones de limitador o shift o lo que sea donde la pongas. la palanca se mueve para un lado o para el otro, por ende solo podes elegir 2 leds para shift o corte

el interruptor que use yo, que es la otra foto que pusiste, es rotativo y permite elegir entre muchas posiciones. para que me entiendas mas facilmente, creo yo, es como los selectores de velocidad de los ventiladores de techo de las casas.


----------



## autito

zeta
muchas gracias por tu explicación, de pronto tenes la forma de conectarla para que funcione el shift y el imitador podes hacer un diagrama de conexión con esta llave que tu usaste muchos te lo agradeceríamos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

es que esa llave que yo use es un lio, por que tiene muchos polos y en 2 pisos distintos.  pero es lo que consegui por casa. creo que, basicamente, cuando vas a comprar explica que tipo de llave queres y ahi ves que te ofrecen.


----------



## santi26

Bueno tengo una duda.... lpara que sirve y si es necesaria esta resistencia que señalo, porque en uno de los diagramas aparece y en otros no, y en la lista de materiales solo aparecen 4 resistencias de 1k y  con esta serian 5...






Por favor ayudenme asi puedo terminarlo =D saludos!!

Resuelto, segun entendi no es de 1k sino de 22k y es obligatorio para habilitar el shift y y el  corte en el led 9


----------



## jmorcillo666

Aqui voy con el circuito.....listo para pobar en mi carro....
Alguien me ayuda por favor adjunto esta la foto del circuito y el esquema de mi bobina 
soy antiguo de los foros de electronica solo que me toco crear cuenta nueva, por favor una ayudita.

Saludos desde Colombia...


----------



## PHelectronica

Hola muchachos!
Me encuentro desarrollando un probador de tacómetros naftero, alguien tiene idea respecto a las características de los pulsos que necesito para dispararlo? Parecen ser pulsos de bastante amplitud por lo que estuve leyendo unos 50V y un duty muy corto como de 5% alguien sabe si esta información es correcta?

Muchas gracias de antemano y saludos!


----------



## dalleraelcapo

Hola gente! 
Una consulta. Alguno probó, o vos mismo Mariano, de poner unos potenciometros o preset para poder regular a distancia la velocidad de corte, y a cuantas rpm cortar?
Gracias y saludos!


----------



## jimbolainen

Hola a todos,

Enhorabuena por vuestro trabajo.

Me encanta el tacómetro, ,  le quiero poner en mi yamaha fz6, y tengo una duda, voy a poner la versión  s sin corte, y mi moto tiene doble bobina, como se conecta la señal?
Me ha parecido leerlo en el foro , pero si me lo pueden repetir y si alguno ha tenido un caso parecido, pues genial.

Muchas gracias


----------



## javiermi

hola queria preguntarles si hay una forma de que haga el corto mas seguidos.. el que yo hice tira el corto muy separado y no suena como los otros videos que vi aca en el foro. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## martinbrizz188

rcd28 dijo:


> si bueno, mi idea es esa que la moto cuando llege alas 9mil RPM corte solita, hace unos dias hice uno con un ne555, un pulsador y un relay, y pues cada que quiero hago que corte, pero eso es un control de largada jeje, asi que me gustaria hacer uno "automatico". y pues donde vivo conseguir un lm3914 es muy complicado, por eso queria saber si no habra otra manera de hacer un cortador, mientras seguire estudiando el Pdf y los archivos que hay aqui  y buscar otras alternativas. gracias por el comentario.



Hola.. me pasarias ese circuito con el pcb para hacer uno yo con el ne555.. te agradeceria.. muchas gracias


----------



## JoniDf

javiermi dijo:


> hola queria preguntarles si hay una forma de que haga el corto mas seguidos.. el que yo hice tira el corto muy separado y no suena como los otros videos que vi aca en el foro. desde ya muchas gracias



hola este tema tiene tiempo jaja si mal no recuerdo tenes que variar el cap de al lado del relay saludos


----------



## danilogalarce

Hola alguien sabe de como debo conectar si tengo 2 bobinas o bobinas independiente, o hay que hacer otro tipo de circuito? Nose si me supe explicar bien


----------



## Ericktronik

Hola a todos, trato de retomar mi proyeccto de tacometro para mi bicimoto, estoy alimentando con 6v, entonces aparte de la modificacion de saltarme el 7809 que otra cosa deberia cambiar?
gracias por su respuesta


----------



## CHARLIE1988

gca dijo:


> Exelente aporte
> Tengo una duda ¿la señal va al positivos de la bobina y la M es masa no?
> Y una pregunta ¿para cuantos cilindros puede funciona? a ¿que regulos con cada preset?
> Edito la primera y ultima me la acabas de responder con el block de notas que pusiste que no me habia dado cuenta.Gracias



hola hermano
soy de colombia disculpa voz hicistes una pregunta sobre el trabajo de mariano nicolau lo del tacometro como se conectan el circuito en la version 710s ya queme uno .sera q me puede explicar detalladamente como se conecta gracias hermano mi face es carlos andres moya florez te agradeceria tu respuesta es para una moto


----------



## leo32047

Hola necesito es el diagrama y el circuito del tacometro pero con corte ya que la ultima version subida en la 1° pagina es la sin corte y si me la pueden pasar con las conexiones se lo agradeceria.

Les quiero hacer una consulta a aquellos que hayan echo este tacometro, resulta que en mi ciudad no consigo el lm3914, pero si consigo el lm3915. Estuve buscando y la unica diferencia que encontre es que el lm3914 tiene una respuesta lineal por lo que el lm3915 tiene una respuesta logaritmica, quiero saber si me sirve para hacer este proyecto del tacometro ya que no puedo conseguir el lm3914, 

Alguien me puede decir en que parte de la placa conecto la señal de la bobina? Gracias , espero me puedan ayudar.

Saludos!!


----------



## frm1225

AMIGOS, termine mi tacometro y no me funciona necesito una mano por favor!!! al conectarlo al auto me sucedió que quedaron los diez leds prendidos en forma permanente, pensé que era la calibración y moví los preset y nada, después probé si andaban los preset y efectivamente regulan bien con el tester, pero a la hora de probarlo siguen quedando todos los leds prendidos..... alguna sabe que puede ser?


----------



## Fogonazo

frm1225 dijo:


> AMIGOS, termine mi tacometro y no me funciona necesito una mano por favor!!! al conectarlo al auto me sucedió que quedaron los diez leds prendidos en forma permanente, pensé que era la calibración y moví los preset y nada, después probé si andaban los preset y efectivamente regulan bien con el tester, pero a la hora de probarlo siguen quedando todos los leds prendidos..... alguna sabe que puede ser?



Tal ves si publicaras algunas fotos de buena calidad se te podría dar una orientación 

¿ Como te parece que se puede opinar sin ver nada ?


----------



## marche1819

hola amigos necesito su ayuda!!! hice todo el integrado, (alta felicidad ) conecte todo como esta en el pdf v. 7.10c y lo conecte a la moto pero no hace nada...  se me callo el cielo  nose si conecte algo alrrebes x emocionado o q... solo vi prender un led pero muy a penas... sera xq q le puse el preset 2.2 vertical xq no conseguí el horizontal...?

GRACIAS d antemano!!


----------



## nikososa

No puedo conseguir diodos 1n4148 algun otro que se pueda reemplazar? Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

nikososa dijo:


> No puedo conseguir diodos 1n4148 algun otro que se pueda reemplazar? Gracias


Esos diodos son  los mas comunes de este planeta. Si no los conseguis estas muy complicado...


----------



## nikososa

Monte todo el circuito. Al principio el lm7809 levantaba temperatura apenas conectava a los 12v. Ya solucione eso pero igual los led no encienden, el auto prende lo mas bien pero no prende ningun led probe el corte tambie  y nada sera el lm7809?
EDITO: el transistor bc548 le encontre continuidad en sus pines


----------



## kvapil

Gente que resistencia lleva la salida del shifht


----------



## graciliano

boa noite alguem tem esse projeto para download ?


----------



## Fogonazo

graciliano dijo:


> boa noite alguem tem esse projeto para download ?



http://www.bsselektronika.hu/index.php?w=EYhxVSumeG


----------



## gabigakp

Hola, tengo una 110 y la idea era aplicar el circuito en mi moto, el tema es ¿como lo conecto?. Esta la entrada de 12v la del chasis, la de los leds y luego el cdi, ¿pero la bobina? tomo la señal desde el bobinado que sale del volante magnetico ? (v 7.10c)


----------



## eduardo s

Hola a todos, estuve leyendo y me parece sensacional el proyecto de mnicolau, una duda tengo si me pueden ayudar: en el circuito que hay del taco y shift light al principio, las conexiones se hacen en paralelo con la bobina? de ser asi, seria un cable a masa o chasis y otro al negativo de bobina o positivo? Gracias


----------



## igznoth

Hola, estuve mirando un poco el proyecto y creo que se puede mejorar como todos ya saben el rele tiene poca vida util mas cuando se usa para estar abriendo y cerrando un circuito si a ese rele lo reemplazamos por un transistor que el mismo tenga la funcion de switch tapando el pulso con una corriente continua me parece que podria mejorar.... de todos modos aun no pruebo. pero que opinan al respecto?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

igznoth dijo:


> Hola, estuve mirando un poco el proyecto y creo que se puede mejorar como todos ya saben el rele tiene poca vida util mas cuando se usa para estar abriendo y cerrando un circuito si a ese rele lo reemplazamos por un transistor que el mismo tenga la funcion de switch tapando el pulso con una corriente continua me parece que podria mejorar.... de todos modos aun no pruebo. pero que opinan al respecto?



Aunque usted no lo crea las placas que hice todavia tienen el mismo rele original, nunca los cambie, y por lo menos una de las placas se que se usabastante el corte(auto de un amigo)


----------



## igznoth

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> Aunque usted no lo crea las placas que hice todavia tienen el mismo rele original, nunca los cambie, y por lo menos una de las placas se que se usabastante el corte(auto de un amigo)




la verdad que si yo hice algunos controles de largada y el esquema esta bueno para usarlo como control de largada y limitador pero seria mucho mas comodo y mejor usar un transitor y un solo cable que se conecte al negativo de la bobina y de esta manera trabaja un modulo que venden en argentina el famosisimo (keblar) pero como digo aqui es bastante costoso la idea mia seria poder hacer un limitador que no sea por rele si no que sea por transisto cuando tenga algo mas o menos hecho abrire un tema para compartir el pcb y que lo mejoremos todos de a poco... 

Saludos iGznOth-.


----------



## chepao

bueno la finalidad del tacómetro es saber las revoluciones de un motor, y realmente esto no es mas que un juguete, así lo veo yo, mi auto se quedo sin tacometro y quería hacer este, mas no lo veo preciso, mas bien es para jugar con el shift light a need for speed.

como sabras aqui a cuantas revoluciones esta girando el motor? 1,000, 1,300 1,500?? quien sabe.


----------



## igznoth

Chepao... si lo calibras con un cuantavueltas y le añadis otro ic lo podes hacer bastante preciso pero el tema es el siguiente en un auto de calle el tacometro es inesesario.... si lo que vos preciaas es para correr conpras uno y listo ahora si este sirve solo hay que calibrarlo.... 
Saludos iGznOth


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

chepao dijo:


> bueno la finalidad del tacómetro es saber las revoluciones de un motor, y realmente esto no es mas que un juguete, así lo veo yo, mi auto se quedo sin tacometro y quería hacer este, mas no lo veo preciso, mas bien es para jugar con el shift light a need for speed.
> 
> como sabras aqui a cuantas revoluciones esta girando el motor? 1,000, 1,300 1,500?? quien sabe.


Pues lo ves muy mal. La performance del circuito para indicar valores exactos de RPM no es del todo buena, pero si es muy buena para indicar un valor aproximado si lo calibras de forma adecuada.
Por supuesto, debes saber como funciona el LM3914 y debes poner valores coherentes en la fcia de los pulsos de entrada para poder realizar la calibracion. Pero si esperas que con solo armarlo te indique las RPM correctas, estas equivocado.
PD: no conozco a nadie (excepto un mecanico) a quien le importe la exactitud de la medicion...


----------



## Fogonazo

Agrego al comentario del Dr. "Z" 

Los tacómetros originales de fábrica de los vehículos poseen un error teórico del 5% de la medición, yo pude comprobar error de medición del orden del 10%. 

Este tacómetro correctamente calibrado será bastante mas preciso que esto.

Una fuente de frecuencia de control confiable para realizar la calibración es la propia red eléctrica domiciliaria 50/60 Hz.
Solo habrá que calcular en base al número de cilindros del vehículo a que número de RPM corresponde y ajustar la presentación como para que indique ese número de RPM.


----------



## pitis0110

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> segun la pagina 7(creo) de la datasheet, asi se ponen en cascada 2 integrados. el tema es que lo simulo y es en paralelo, no en cascada. ojo que uso un generador de funciones y no un convertidor y blabla, te vas a dar cuenta



buena tarde amigos del foro. quisiera hacer el circuito con solo 16 leds por favor alguien que me indique como es el esquema.
gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo

pitis0110 dijo:


> buena tarde amigos del foro. quisiera hacer el circuito con solo 16 leds por favor alguien que me indique como es el esquema.
> gracias por su ayuda.



Mira en el datasheet del LM3914 como se hace


----------



## tiomon

Hola a todos!

Lo primero es darle mis más sinceras gracias a MNicolau por compartir con todos el tacómetro digital. Con gente así da gusto, la verdad. 

Monté el tacómetro (versión 7.10C) y lo instalé en mi coche (motor 6 cilindros). Funcionó a la primera! increíble lo suave que se encienden la escala de leds, vamos, una maravilla. La regulación es bastante sencilla y fácil de hacer. Pero como le pasaba al compañero fernandofchubut (pág. 147) mi escala de leds se enciende casi al instante de acelerar con el potenciómetro de la izquierda a tope (girando al lado izquierdo haciendo tope, o sea, con los 4k7 ohmios a tope). Medí la resistencia del potenciómetro y me daba 3k6 y digo "ahí está el problema, el preset está mal". Le desueldo de la placa y lo vuelvo a medir maldiciendo al fabricante pero "anda! si a tope me da 4k8 ohmios" Vamos, que está bien. Lo volví a soldar en su sitio pero le intercalé una resistencia de 680 ohmios en el común del preset para ver si con eso me dejaba encender la escala de leds un poco más tarde. Pero sigue igual. Nada más acelerar ya se encienden los leds verdes. Y yo necesito que se enciendan sobre las 3500rpm. 

A si que me puse a investigar y encontré al compañero fernandofchubut que le pasaba lo mismo. Le recomendaste esto ""El preset de la izquierda regula el inicio, pero de la manera en que está conectado no vas a poder llevarlo tan alto. En tu caso debés unir el pin de dicho preset que quedó al aire, a los 9V de salida del regulador y luego regular (te debería quedar a mitad de recorrido el preset aprox)"".   Pero él tenía la versión 7.10s, la cual tiene los dos preset de 4k7 ohm. Me pongo a mirar bien los esquemas del PDF y me doy cuenta de que en la versión 7.10c en la página 2 y en la 4 el preset de la derecha es de 2k2 mientras que en las demás ilustraciones es de 4k7. Y en el listado de componentes viene de 2K2. 

Lo digo porque a ver si va a crear confusión a la gente. Yo tengo instalado el preset de la derecha de 2k2 y me regula perfecto el final de la escala. Pero... ¿Qué tendría que hacer para me empezase la escala sobre las 3500rpm? Está claro que lo que le dijiste al compañero fernandofchubut (que él cambió los preset por unos de 47k). No sé si yo tendría que hacer lo mismo...


----------



## peluka

hola muchachos muy buen aporte el de todos,descargue los planos de la version 7.10c lo realice y quedo perfecto pero tengo un problema,lo monte en un fiat 128 motor 1100 de competicion y me tarda mucho en reaccionar la escala de leds tanto al acelerar como al desacelerar probe regularlos con los presets pero nada me pueden guiar? muchas gracias proximamente subire fotos


----------



## johenrod

cordial saludo tengo unas dudas si pudieran ayudarme por favor...
estoy tratando de sacar las formulas no se si estoy en lo cierto,para 1000 rpm la divido por 60 para obtener las rpm por segundo y me da 16.6 hertz por segundo, lo   hago para medirlo con el multimetro que me mide frecuencia en hertz, solo que cuando lo conecto a las terminales de tierra y positivo de la bobina me da medidas erróneas, no se entonces como lo adaptan al conversor de frecuencia a voltaje sin que se enloquezcan los leds del lm3914, este circuito se comporta de manera lineal? cual seria la mejor manera de tomar la señal sin poner en riesgo los componentes,,gracias..


----------



## savad

Hola a todos, aqui les dejo una modificacion al circuito de entrada ( Remover el 555). El cto se publico en la revista elektor Diciembre 1974 y trabaja muy bien. Espero que les sea útil


----------



## johenrod

fernandoae dijo:


> Acá está el esquema y la PCB,
> 
> 
> Lo de manejar los leds utilizando charliplexing es una buena idea ya que son solamente 4 pines para manejar los 12 leds



cordial saludo, para esta técnica las caídas de tensión en los leds debe ser la misma para  que no se enciendan los led´s no deseados, utilizaste todos los led´s del mismo color o que  hiciste?


----------



## bruno22

hola gente yo queria hacer el limitador de rpm con el largador solo sin los leds alguien tendra el pcb?¿


----------



## Alejandroupc

Buenas noches, alguien ha intentado que los leds puedan destellar intermitentes cuando llegue al corte o el shift light? Se me ocurre colocar un 555 en paralelo y se active cuando reciba la señal del Shift light o corte. Alguna idea ?


----------



## pandacba

Plasma tu idea aunque más no sea en un circuito primitivo y subilo para ver


----------



## robertnn

Gente seria muy dificil agregarle un display lcd al tacometro?


----------



## renostones

Hola, estoy fabricando el 7.10c, en los videos que se ven se aprecia que usa llave selectora para el control de rpm, será posible reemplazar los presets por potenciómetros de giro instalados fuera del circuito?


----------



## Fogonazo

renostones dijo:


> Hola, estoy fabricando el 7.10c, en los videos que se ven se aprecia que usa llave selectora para el control de rpm, _*será posible reemplazar los presets por potenciómetros de giro instalados fuera del circuito?*_


Sip.


----------



## pianvilla

Hola como estan. La pregunta es si  habra alguna manera que la luz del shift light destelle o parpadea cuando prenda como en el vídeo 





Gracias y saludos


----------



## Pedroclubber

Que tal espero alguien responda, yo lo estoy armando pero no lo puedo hacer funcionar no prende ni nada y la ves que prendio apenas y se veian los leds alquien que me pueda ayudar


----------



## pandacba

Buenas, para saber que pasa, habría que examinar tu montaje; sube fotos del mismo para tener una idea de que y como has armado, no hay adivinos en el foro


----------



## Pedroclubber

Aqui estan fotos de la placa lo que no pude conseguir son esos preset y solo consegui de ese tipo no se si tenga algo que ver tambien


----------



## pandacba

Bien puedes poner una foto por la parte inferior, es decir del lado de las pistas


----------



## Pedroclubber

Esta es foto del otro lado la pista faltante se me despego hace un rato ya la repare antes de soldar los componentes cheque continuidad a las pistas y todas jalaron bien

*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos.*​


fernandoae dijo:


> Y que problemas puede traer el corte de inyeccion en un auto con inyeccion electronica?... porque tengo ganas de hacer algo, ya lo tengo sin catalizador porque lo tuve que sacar cuando se tapó...asi que capaz que lo hago tirar fueguito por el escape


Que tal, oye si lo pudiste conectar en una inyeccion electronica


gerardoyvos dijo:


> tatito1982
> 
> funciona todo 100% armalo tranquilo
> yo lo conecte en un gol gti 95
> en un gol gti 16v
> en gol trend ( editando la plaqueta rele doble inversor por llevar 2 cables negativos )
> en un corsa
> y funciona todo de maravilla


Que tal me podrias ayudar para conectarlo en un golf 95


----------



## 205rallye

No se puede hacer el limitador solo con el tacometro y su shift light junto con un relé conectado a la bobina?


----------



## RubioAlesi

mnicolau dijo:


> No? acá está la foto, el componente grande es un relay de 12V simple inversor. Al diagrama del circuito no lo tengo, si lo querés buscá oscilador astable con 555 y ahí lo vas a tener, sólo le agregué un TR a la salida para manejar el relay, eso es todo. La conexión es igual a la del tacómetro, buscá el esquema de conexión en el pdf o en la foto que dejé algunos posts atrás.


Pregunta, que es el gnd y v+(?
Y si tenes el diagrama con una plaqueta perforada


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si no sabés lo que es el negativo y el positivo vamos mal   




RubioAlesi dijo:


> Y si tenes el diagrama con una plaqueta perforada





mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, les dejo los pcbs para armar el tacómetro con escala de leds y el shift light.


 
Montas los componentes en la tarjeta perforada y unes-cableas por debajo copiando el PCB


----------

